# Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros



## Monsterspeculator (25 Oct 2008)

Aquí abro este hilo para que se pongan los anuncios oportunos y no se ensucien otros hilos.

Aquí va el anuncio que ee5348z nos ha metido en todos los hilos:




> Originalmente Escrito por ee5348z Ver Mensaje
> Tengo 100 onzas Filarmonicas para vender.
> Si a alguien le interesa, que me envie un privado, el precio es 1530 € más gastos de envio (generalmente entre 10 y 15 €).
> 
> ...


----------



## rosonero (25 Oct 2008)

Pero si decía que se las estaban quitando de las manos !!! No lo entiendo, o tiene _cienes y cienes_ de monedas o algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca. ::

A 15.3 euros no está mal pero vaya, en Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de están a 12.95 + 23€ de envío.


----------



## un marronazo (26 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pero si decía que se las estaban quitando de las manos !!! No lo entiendo, o tiene _cienes y cienes_ de monedas o algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca. ::
> 
> A 15.3 euros no está mal pero vaya, en Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de están a 12.95 + 23€ de envío.



es más sencillo, si eres un vendedor EBAY con 0 votos, no puedes sacar 100 monedas a la venta de golpe. Una opción mas cuerda es sacar de una a una primero, para que los votos positivos animen compras un poquito mas grandes. Y desde luego estár dado de alta en paypal verified. he comprado muchisimo en ebay en diferentes paises desde hace 7 años y nunca he tenido problema. ahora siempre con paypal. . Si veo un vendedor español con 100 filarmonicas y 0 votos paso del tema, si veo 2 o tres monedas, puedo arriesgarme, pero solo perdería unos 50 euretes


----------



## josefo (26 Oct 2008)

Y el pack de 100 Filarmonicas de a Onza a 1290 € (salen a 12,90 € cada una) + 23 € de gastos de envío:

100er Investmentpaket Wiener Philharmoniker 2008 - 1 oz ST, EUR 1290.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## lonchafinismo (26 Oct 2008)

Yo tengo algunas monedas de oro y plata de hace unos 8 años, de edicciones limitadas, ¿dónde sería la mejor opción para venderlas?

gracias


----------



## un marronazo (26 Oct 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Yo tengo algunas monedas de oro y plata de hace unos 8 años, de edicciones limitadas, ¿dónde sería la mejor opción para venderlas?
> 
> gracias



ebay sin duda


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

Pego lo que he posteado en el hilo oficial del oro:


Continuo informando sobre Orodirect. 

Ya que pedían que les vendiesen oro, les he preguntado que me daban por mis $20 de una onza....

Me ofrecen 650€ ¡cágate lorito! 

La misma moneda que están vendiendo a 1514€ !!!!

Un 130% de beneficio. ¿¿¿¿Esto no es usura????

Al precio de 1514€ la onza salen más rentables (en metal) las monedas de 8 y 4 escudos de la Casa de la Moneda.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pego lo que he posteado en el hilo oficial del oro:
> 
> 
> Continuo informando sobre Orodirect.
> ...



pero es que lo flipas,mira esto,en orodirect
Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
venden los 20 francos por 291 euros
mira esto,busca donde pone napoleon,debe ser la misma moneda,las imagenes son LAS MISMAS,cuestan 119 euros,te cagas......

.... y en 20 dolares, aqui
Gold Rates
las tienes a partir de 630 euros,la mas barata,y 831 ,para una moneda sc ,en estado PERFECTO


yo croe que desde que salieron en t5 estan vendiendo todo, y se estan aprovechando del tiron para vender lo que tienen por lo que quieren

tampoco es normal la diferencia en precio por kilo,mas de 5000 euros,te cagas........


----------



## fmc (27 Oct 2008)

Oferta y demanda.... mientras haya gente dispuesta a pagar 1500€ ¿por qué los van a vender por menos? Lo que no soy capaz de comprender es como está dispuesto alguien a pagar 1500€ por una onza de oro :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pero es que lo flipas,mira esto,en orodirect
> Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
> venden los 20 francos por 291 euros
> mira esto,busca donde pone napoleon,debe ser la misma moneda,las imagenes son LAS MISMAS,cuestan 119 euros,te cagas......
> ...



El precio de la web de "gold rates" me parece que se actualiza automáticamente mediante el spot y un overspot fijo para cada moneda. No es un precio de mercado. Actualmente, simplemente, no hay mercado. Está todo desabastecido. Los precios que se encuentran en ebay son estratosféricos, pero mucho más bajos que los de Robodirect.

Y el lingote de 1 Kg está inflado por lo menos 3000 o 4000€.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Oct 2008)

yo es que no voy a comprar nada ,pero era para llamar a joaquin de ciode y preguntarle si el tiene algo,y los precios suyos,porque en ciode tampoco estan tan lejos de las cotizaciones.
hasta en el segundamano hay lingotes mas baratos que robodirect(te cojo el nombre)
Lingotes de oro en Madrid - Segundamano.estampoco hay que fiarse de cualquiera y mas en estas cantidades


----------



## rosonero (27 Oct 2008)

Al final me habéis hecho mirar Orodirect !!!!!!!!! 
Las filarmónicas de plata a 18 eurazos, por 13 en Anlagegold.de-
Los krugerrand de una onza 715 euros en Anlagegold24 mientras en orodirect lo más parecido moneda de oro de una onza de 20$ por el módico precio de 1514 € :::

Joer como está el patio.


----------



## fmc (27 Oct 2008)

Bueno, en cuanto a las monedas de plata, los 22€ de CIODE son difíciles de superar


----------



## luismarple (27 Oct 2008)

Un momento... sabía que algo fallaba en este hilo, pero no me he dado cuenta hasta ahora.... es el hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros... y EL BRONCE???? QUE PASA CON EL BRONCE???? siguiendo el espíritu olímpico este hilo debería ser el hilo para la compra y venta de oro, plata y bronce entre foreros!! queda mucho mejor hombre!! donde va a parar!!!

(Lo se... soy un troll, el primer paso es reconocerlo)


----------



## fmc (27 Oct 2008)

También se puede negociar cobre robado de las farolas


----------



## Domin (27 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Al final me habéis hecho mirar Orodirect !!!!!!!!!
> Las filarmónicas de plata a 18 eurazos, por 13 en Anlagegold.de-
> Los krugerrand de una onza 715 euros en Anlagegold24 mientras en orodirect lo más parecido moneda de oro de una onza de 20$ por el módico precio de 1514 € :::
> 
> Joer como está el patio.



Ten en cuenta que *al precio que has visto no le han metido el iva todavia*, coge unas monedas de esas y haz como si las comprases y veras que luego te aplica el iva, cuando te sale el total.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que *al precio que has visto no le han metido el iva todavia*, coge unas monedas de esas y haz como si las comprases y veras que luego te aplica el iva, cuando te sale el total.



:

¿También meten IVA?????

Pero si el oro no paga IVA en la UE!!!

Por cierto, se les han acabado ya los $20 y los napoleones. Ahora tienen un krugerrand a 889€. Que es más razonable pero sigue siendo una clavada si le añades el IVA.

Si alguien quiere un krugerrand yo vendo uno antes de final de mes por menos que eso (se lo lleva el mejor postor).


----------



## Akita (27 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :
> 
> ¿También meten IVA?????
> 
> ...



Domin debe de referirse a las filarmónicas de plata. Al Krugerrand de 889 euros no creo que le apliquen ningún IVA, sólo faltaría eso.


----------



## Domin (27 Oct 2008)

Akita dijo:


> Domin debe de referirse a las filarmónicas de plata. Al Krugerrand de 889 euros no creo que le apliquen ningún IVA, sólo faltaría eso.



Eso es yo hablaba de las filarmonicas, pasaros y echarle un ojo que lo vais a flipar, he puesto 100 en la cesta y salen a 1806 Euros y 289 de iva, asi que esto hace un total del 2.095 Euros. Osea a casi 21 euros cada uno uffs....

https://www.orodirect.es/ver_cesta.html


----------



## Domin (27 Oct 2008)

Y las monedas de Alfonso XII de 25 pesetas las tienen a 365 Euros, creo recordar que me salio una a 155 euros en Ebay hace unos meses.

Ademas anexo pagina de una numismatica donde se pueden comprar este tipo de monedas de oro mucho mas baratas y eso que la numismatica es un poco cara, en Ebay salen mas baratas.

Como pueden ser tan ladrones los de oro direct...

ALFONSO XII (1874-1885) | Comprar en tienda on-line de venta por Internet. Numismática online


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Un momento... sabía que algo fallaba en este hilo, pero no me he dado cuenta hasta ahora.... es el hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros... y EL BRONCE???? QUE PASA CON EL BRONCE???? siguiendo el espíritu olímpico este hilo debería ser el hilo para la compra y venta de oro, plata y bronce entre foreros!! queda mucho mejor hombre!! donde va a parar!!!
> 
> (Lo se... soy un troll, el primer paso es reconocerlo)



Tú seguro que tienes una colección de tapas de alcantarilla que ofrecer

¿Me equivoco? :


----------



## Akita (27 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Eso es yo hablaba de las filarmonicas, pasaros y echarle un ojo que lo vais a flipar, he puesto 100 en la cesta y salen a 1806 Euros y 289 de iva, asi que esto hace un total del 2.095 Euros. Osea a casi 21 euros cada uno uffs....
> 
> https://www.orodirect.es/ver_cesta.html



Es impresionante. La onza de plata de las monedas conmemorativas del BdE te sale casi al mismo precio (22.41) y encima sigues teniendo euros por si llega la temida/deseada deflación.

El que compre en orodirect debería hacérselo mirar.


----------



## rosonero (28 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que *al precio que has visto no le han metido el iva todavia*, coge unas monedas de esas y haz como si las comprases y veras que luego te aplica el iva, cuando te sale el total.



En los 12.95 el IVA está ya incluido, Silbermünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de , ya he hecho lo que has dicho, no sé si tú también?


----------



## Domin (28 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> En los 12.95 el IVA está ya incluido, Silbermünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de , ya he hecho lo que has dicho, no sé si tú también?



Yo es que a la página que me refiero es a oro direct, diciendote que valen mas de 18 euros, salen a casi 21. Aqui pongo el post tuyo al que contesto.



> *Al final me habéis hecho mirar Orodirect !!!!!!!!!
> Las filarmónicas de plata a 18 eurazos*, por 13 en Anlagegold.de-
> Los krugerrand de una onza 715 euros en Anlagegold24 mientras en orodirect lo más parecido moneda de oro de una onza de 20$ por el módico precio de 1514 €
> 
> Joer como está el patio.


----------



## luismarple (28 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tú seguro que tienes una colección de tapas de alcantarilla que ofrecer
> 
> ¿Me equivoco? :



Si señor! dos docenas de tapas de alcantarilla de bronce de primera calidad con el logo del ayuntamiento de Madrid en el anverso y grecas de refuerzo en el reverso!! en excelente estado de conservación!!

También tengo un busto de bronce de alguien llamado General Mola (molaría mas capitán general, pero bueno), lo cogí prestado de un museo militar en una visita del cole. También a la venta!!

Admito ofertas.


----------



## fros (28 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Si señor! dos docenas de tapas de alcantarilla de bronce de primera calidad con el logo del ayuntamiento de Madrid en el anverso y grecas de refuerzo en el reverso!! en excelente estado de conservación!!
> 
> También tengo un busto de bronce de alguien llamado General Mola (molaría mas capitán general, pero bueno), lo cogí prestado de un museo militar en una visita del cole. También a la venta!!
> 
> Admito ofertas.



No son de bronce Luisma, son de hierro colado. Si quieres a cinco pesetas el kilo voy a buscarlas.

Por el busto del General Mola te doy diez euros, sin verlo. Me fío de tu palabra. :


----------



## rosonero (28 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Yo es que a la página que me refiero es a oro direct, diciendote que valen mas de 18 euros, salen a casi 21. Aqui pongo el post tuyo al que contesto.





> Cita:
> Originalmente Escrito por rosonero Ver Mensaje
> En los 12.95 el IVA está ya incluido, Silbermünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de , ya he hecho lo que has dicho, no sé si tú también?





> Cita:
> Al final me habéis hecho mirar Orodirect !!!!!!!!!
> Las filarmónicas de plata a 18 eurazos, por 13 en Anlagegold.de-
> Los krugerrand de una onza 715 euros en Anlagegold24 mientras en orodirect lo más parecido moneda de oro de una onza de 20$ por el módico precio de 1514 €





Disculpa, te había entendido mal y me habías metido el miedo en el cuerpo ya que he hecho un pedido y me has hecho dudar si había hecho el pedido bien o no.
Total, que la diferencia todavía es más grande 22 a 13 en las filarmónicas ::
Hoy salen en la web de Orodirect kruger rand y Maple Leaf de una onza a 889 leuros, menos mal que estos no tienen IVA


----------



## fros (28 Oct 2008)

Bien, pero ateniéndonos al título del foro y después de dos páginas..

Se ha intercambiado algo de plata entre foreros?


----------



## rosonero (28 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Bien, pero ateniéndonos al título del foro y después de dos páginas..
> 
> Se ha intercambiado algo de plata entre foreros?



En cuantico me llegue la plata de Alemania y compruebe que es de fiar empiezo a venderos plata a un precio intermedio entre Robodirect y Anlagegold24


----------



## luismarple (28 Oct 2008)

Yo voy a cambiar el nombre a mi producto, a ver si hay mas suerte.

Vendo monedas de bronce acuñadas por el ayuntamiento de madrid (también tengo en stock monedas acuñadas por telefónica y por naturgas, consultar existencias).

Tamaño: 70 cm de diámetro por 5 cm de grosor (riete tu de las monedas esas de plata de 1 kg) edición coleccionista, en su palé original. Ideal inversión. Que me las quitan de las manos, señora!!


----------



## fros (28 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo voy a cambiar el nombre a mi producto, a ver si hay mas suerte.
> 
> Vendo monedas de bronce acuñadas por el ayuntamiento de madrid (también tengo en stock monedas acuñadas por telefónica y por naturgas, consultar existencias).
> 
> Tamaño: 70 cm de diámetro por 5 cm de grosor (riete tu de las monedas esas de plata de 1 kg) edición coleccionista, en su palé original. Ideal inversión. Que me las quitan de las manos, señora!!




Me acuerdo que sacaron a subasta unos trozos del muro de Berlín de unas tres tonelas cada uno. Un espavilado se los metió en el jardín de su casa y luego los pintó con motivos pacíficos.

Pues bien, salieron tres trozos a 2000 euros cada uno. Se pelearon tres ingleses en la puja y llegaron a más de 15.000 euros. El pintor no cabía en su asombro, se puso a llorar y abrazó a los compradores.

El caso es que si no retirabas las losas en una semana se daba la subasta por quebrada y te quedabas sin piedrecitas.

Los ingleses las querían según ellos, para decorar un Pub que tenían por su tierra.

Luisma pone precio a las "monedas" de bronce a ver qué pasa.


----------



## luismarple (28 Oct 2008)

Pues veamos... si una cocaburra de esas de un kilo viene a ser, redondeando, unos 500 euros... estas que pesan unas 50 veces mas y ocupan unas 100 veces mas y son de una edición mucho mas limitada... Bah, mira, 500 euros también, no hay que ser avaricioso. Oferta de lanzamiento oiga!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Oct 2008)

En Robodirect ya han desaparecido los Maples y Krugerrands que vendían por 889€ :

Parece que tienen un amplio stock 

Visto los precios que ofrecen, quien quiera las mismas monedas con un 10% de descuento se las vendo en Madrid (trato en persona, transacción sin plazos de espera, monedas compradas en tiendas numismáticas reconocidas). 

Enviar mp para conocer disponibilidad.


----------



## goldtrader (29 Oct 2008)

En CIODE venden los 50 pesos mexicanos por 898€.

Los vendo por 850€. Oferta válida hasta el domingo.

Transacción en persona en Madrid o por correo.

Interesados escribir a "spain.gold.trader (arroba) gmail.com"


----------



## elclubdelalucha (29 Oct 2008)

*que precio!!!*

jeje....yo la semana que viene os puedo traer de 50 pesos mexicanos por 800, asi que no os dejeis timar....Y se pueden comprar por menos de 750, si uno sabe buscar.


----------



## hijodeputa (29 Oct 2008)

goldtrader dijo:


> En CIODE venden los 50 pesos mexicanos por 898€.
> 
> Los vendo por 850€. Oferta válida hasta el domingo.
> 
> ...



¿Y tu de dónde sales artista? 

Presenta una foto con tu nick y la pieza que deseas vender almenos, da algunos datos fiables. Hueles a estafador.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Oct 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> ¿Y tu de dónde sales artista?
> 
> Presenta una foto con tu nick y la pieza que deseas vender almenos, da algunos datos fiables. Hueles a estafador.




No creo que sea un estafador. Me huelo quien es. :

Le acabo de vender dos "50 pesos" por 825€. Si me los encargáis con tiempo os los puedo traer muy ajustados de precio.


----------



## Natalia_ (29 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Disculpa, te había entendido mal y me habías metido el miedo en el cuerpo ya que he hecho un pedido y me has hecho dudar si había hecho el pedido bien o no.
> Total, que la diferencia todavía es más grande 22 a 13 en las filarmónicas ::
> Hoy salen en la web de Orodirect kruger rand y Maple Leaf de una onza a 889 leuros, menos mal que estos no tienen IVA



Rosonero, eres mi héroe ¡¡. Yo he estado mirando esa web alemana, y salvo de los precios de las monedas, no me entero ni de cómo van los pedido internacionales ni de naaada de naaada (pero nada). Y puesto que veo que tu ya has hecho un pedido ..... te acabo de enviar un privado, diciendo algo así como "una ayudiiiita pooorfa" (o lo que es lo mismo: una guía para tontos):o


----------



## rosonero (29 Oct 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Rosonero, eres mi héroe ¡¡. Yo he estado mirando esa web alemana, y salvo de los precios de las monedas, no me entero ni de cómo van los pedido internacionales ni de naaada de naaada (pero nada). Y puesto que veo que tu ya has hecho un pedido ..... te acabo de enviar un privado, diciendo algo así como "una ayudiiiita pooorfa" (o lo que es lo mismo: una guía para tontos):o



Je, je ya te he respondido a tu privado, para los interesados en general por esta web les paso un enlace de otro hilo con todo bastante detallado 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/79250-web-de-filarmonicas-de-plata-1325-euros-7-iva-incluido-3.html


----------



## Natalia_ (30 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Je, je ya te he respondido a tu privado, para los interesados en general por esta web les paso un enlace de otro hilo con todo bastante detallado
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/79250-web-de-filarmonicas-de-plata-1325-euros-7-iva-incluido-3.html



Acabo de ver tu correo ahora mismo, y guaau, pasas de ser mi héroe a ser un superhéroe, es la mejor guia para tontos que he visto en mi vida ¡¡¡¡. Genial. Te he enviado otra preguntita, por el tema SEPA interbancario (si me das carnaza, soy así de abusona ).

Ahhh y gracias tb por este enlace, voy a leerlo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Oct 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Acabo de ver tu correo ahora mismo, y guaau, pasas de ser mi héroe a ser un superhéroe, es la mejor guia para tontos que he visto en mi vida ¡¡¡¡. Genial. Te he enviado otra preguntita, por el tema SEPA interbancario (si me das carnaza, soy así de abusona ).
> 
> Ahhh y gracias tb por este enlace, voy a leerlo.



pon la guia para tontos a la vista de todos ,anda natalia,gracias


----------



## Natalia_ (30 Oct 2008)

Aquí está esa estupenda guía, con los derechos de autor de Herr Rosonero incluídos

busca en el google Anlagegold24 y entra en el primer resultado pero por [traducir esta página] así te harás una idea de la página en castellano.

Una vez aquí clicas en la foto de la monedas de plata, otro clic en la filarmónica y ahora ya te sale un recuadro a la derecha con el precio y un cuadrito para poner la cantidad de monedas ( van en paquetes de 20), una vez puesta la cantidad clic en In den Warekorb.
Te salta a una nueva página con el precio total de las monedas y confirmas en Zur Kasse gehen y te lleva a una nueva página donde poner tus datos, no hace falta ni siquiera registrarse rellenando los campos en C. Direktkauf ohne Anmeldung:
Email
Genero: En mi caso masculion Herr
Vorname: Apellido
Name: Nombre
Straße / * Hausnummer: calle y el número
PLZ: Codigo postal
Ort: Ciudad
Land: Spanien

Los campos que salen más abajo es por si quieres recibir el pedido en otro domicilio, si no es así en blanco.

OK y en un día te enviaran un email con toda la información para que les hagas la transferencia, tipo así 
Kontoinhaber: GfM - Gesellschaft für Münzeditionen
Konto: 
BLZ: 
Bank: Deutsche Bank 24 Gifhorn
BIC: DEUTDEDB270
IBAN: bla bla bla bla

Con estos datos transferencia y a esperar, según otro forero unos 15 días.


----------



## Salut (31 Oct 2008)

Me meo con luisma!! :master:

---------------------------------------------

Por cierto, ya se ve a qué viene toda esa propaganda auroinómana en el foro... "pásale el pufo del oro a un pobre forero desinformao"


----------



## PutinReloaded (31 Oct 2008)

Decidme, futurólogos en nómina ... ¿qué llegaremos a ver primero, alcantarillas con tapas de oro o billetes de 500 con mancha marrón flotando en las alcantarilas?


----------



## ee5348z (4 Nov 2008)

Tengo 100 monedas filarmonicas de austria para vender de 1 onza, 0,999 mls.
Año 2008.

Las 100 onzas Filarmonicas de Plata Pura por 1360 €.

Cualquier duda o pregunta a mi email: ee5349z@yahoo.es

Precio valido hasta agotar existencias.

Acepto entrega en mano con un recargo de 10 €.

También podeis mandarmeun MP o un email.

ya he vendido a varios usuarios del foro por si teneis alguna duda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2008)

ee5348z dijo:


> Tengo 100 monedas filarmonicas de austria para vender de 1 onza, 0,999 mls.
> Año 2008.
> 
> Las 100 onzas Filarmonicas de Plata Pura por 1360 €.
> ...




Pero aún las tienes !!!

Creia que te las quitaban de las manos...

Si no consigues venderlas te las vendo por una comisión 

Y limítate a postear las compra-ventas en este hilo y no ensucies los demás. Este fue creado expresamente para tu anuncio.


----------



## luismarple (4 Nov 2008)

El mercado de la moneda de colección debe andar de capa caida... mis pedidos para las monedas de bronce acuñadas por el ayuntamiento de Madrid no terminan de cuajar... Ni siquierda los de las monedas acuñadas por Telefónica... no se, tal vez el mercado no está maduro para ese producto... mmm.. debo reflexionar sobre la estrategia de venta a tomar... tal vez si regalo una gorra... o un llavero... en fin, ya veré.


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> El mercado de la moneda de colección debe andar de capa caida... mis pedidos para las monedas de bronce acuñadas por el ayuntamiento de Madrid no terminan de cuajar... Ni siquierda los de las monedas acuñadas por Telefónica... no se, tal vez el mercado no está maduro para ese producto... mmm.. debo reflexionar sobre la estrategia de venta a tomar... tal vez si regalo una gorra... o un llavero... en fin, ya veré.



lo que pasa es que esas de telefonica o el ayuntamiento de madrid no tienen valor numismatico, las que si valen por su rareza son las de "madritel" , al ser ono ahora,son mucho mas escasas ,creo que fallaste en tu estrategica numismatica luisma
yo tengo unos anillos gigantes de la marca "borondo" que espero vender pronto,esos si que me los quitan de las manos


----------



## ducale (5 Nov 2008)

Hola Oromaniacos.....
....buenos, llevo un tiempo leyendo este foro, y habeis conseguido pegarme la oromania.
Asi que me gustaria comprar algo de oro o plata a precios correctos, imagino que algunos tendran monedas compradas hace tiempo y que ahora quieran recoger beneficio.
No quiero pagar precio fuera de mercado osea como Ciode y Orodirect, pero si alguien quiere vender spot + un premium justo que me mande un mail y hablamos...
emperador_1234@yahoo.es


----------



## elclubdelalucha (5 Nov 2008)

*Oferta de monedas de oro*

Hola
A partir del viernes tarde tendre disponibles 50 pesos mexicanos por 825 Euros
Tambien por encargo podre hacerme con soberanos napoleones y medios y cuartos de krugerrand, a precios mucho mejores Que cualquier casa espanola.

Interesados dejen mensaje con lo que les interesa y su mail y hablamos

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Nov 2008)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> Hola
> A partir del viernes tarde tendre disponibles 50 pesos mexicanos por 825 Euros
> Tambien por encargo podre hacerme con soberanos napoleones y medios y cuartos de krugerrand, a precios mucho mejores Que cualquier casa espanola.
> 
> ...



Je,je,je,...

Mejoro cualquier oferta del elclubdelahucha...errr...digo...elclubdeladucha...errr..elcludelatrucha. 

Interesados envien mp. Referencias.


----------



## ducale (6 Nov 2008)

Hola
he recibido ya 5 ofertas.....caras por cierto....increible la movida.....
...y quiero agradecerlo a todos !!

una pregunta...si la plata está a 8 la oz osea 256 al kg, porque un lingote se vende a 480 ?......estamos hablando de casi el doble, el oro en cambio tiene un premium muy inferior. como justificar eso??


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Nov 2008)

ducale dijo:


> Hola
> he recibido ya 5 ofertas.....caras por cierto....increible la movida.....
> ...y quiero agradecerlo a todos !!
> 
> una pregunta...si la plata está a 8 la oz osea 256 al kg, porque un lingote se vende a 480 ?......estamos hablando de casi el doble, el oro en cambio tiene un premium muy inferior. como justificar eso??



si si , tu a menos de 3 dolares la onza no las compres..........
¿antes eras pasapisero???


----------



## emanu (7 Nov 2008)

*vendo lingote de un kilo*

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría vender un lingote de un kilo. Alguien me lo queire comprar? haré un buen precio.? TAmbien me guataría saber donde podría vender el lingote, ya que no tengo ni idea. 

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## emanu (7 Nov 2008)

*venta de lingote de oro*



ducale dijo:


> Hola Oromaniacos.....
> ....buenos, llevo un tiempo leyendo este foro, y habeis conseguido pegarme la oromania.
> Asi que me gustaria comprar algo de oro o plata a precios correctos, imagino que algunos tendran monedas compradas hace tiempo y que ahora quieran recoger beneficio.
> No quiero pagar precio fuera de mercado osea como Ciode y Orodirect, pero si alguien quiere vender spot + un premium justo que me mande un mail y hablamos...
> emperador_1234@yahoo.es



Hola!
Soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría vender mi lingote a precio justo como tu dices. 
Avísame si te interesa.
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## luismarple (7 Nov 2008)

emanu dijo:


> Hola!
> Soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría vender mi lingote a precio justo como tu dices.
> Avísame si te interesa.
> Gracias y saludos!



Si explicas de qué es tu lingote (oro, plata, bronce, aluminio, cobre, barro...) igual mejor, no?


----------



## emanu (9 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> *Si explicas de qué es tu lingote (oro, plata, bronce, aluminio, cobre, barro...) igual mejor, no?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Perdon!* Es que no me he dado cuenta,jejejje:o
> 
> ...


----------



## zipote_ca (9 Nov 2008)

emanu dijo:


> luismarple dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Si explicas de qué es tu lingote (oro, plata, bronce, aluminio, cobre, barro...) igual mejor, no?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## emanu (11 Nov 2008)

zipote_ca dijo:


> emanu dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues por ser lingote mmmmm 0,00€
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2008)

emanu dijo:


> zipote_ca dijo:
> 
> 
> > El lingote es de un kilo de Oro. Lo del color supongo que lo dices de coña...
> ...


----------



## zipote_ca (11 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> emanu dijo:
> 
> 
> > 1º-pon una foto del lingote
> ...


----------



## andion (11 Nov 2008)

Se aceptan ofertas.........


----------



## ducale (11 Nov 2008)

Hola a todos

...vendo Krugerrands en Barcelona.......hoy a 730..
entrega en mano.

contactar por MP...........Saludos


----------



## andion (11 Nov 2008)

Se aceptan ofertas........

Alemania - 1951 g - 5 Marcos - Moneda De Plata


----------



## andion (11 Nov 2008)

Se aceptan ofertas........

CARLOS III PRETENDIENTE 2 REALES 1708


----------



## andion (12 Nov 2008)

Se aceptan ofertas......
1 marco 1950 (G)


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Se aceptan ofertas.........
> 
> 1 THALER CON EL BUSTO DE MARIA TERESA DE AUSTRIA , CON LLAVERO DE PLATA.
> Año 1780.



Veamos...

Para empezar debes decir "se escuchan ofertas"...no "se aceptan"; ya que si mi oferta fuera la única, te verías forzado a aceptarla.

La reacuñación del thaler que nos muestras tiene 28.0668 gramos con una ley 0.833, lo que totaliza una 0.7517 onzas de plata pura...al precio actual de 7.79 euros/oz. el valor de la moneda según el spot es 5,85 euros.

No te otorgo ningún valor numismático, ya que no está en perfecto estado y además es la moneda ("trade coin") de plata más producida en la historia de la humanidad (más de 850 millones de piezas)...Aunque sin duda, es preciosa. Ello no admite argumentación alguna.

Respecto al llavero...mira, te ofrezco 2,15 euros...sin más. Probablemente ponga, si pone algo "sterling" o ".925", pero con un poco de suerte será de una ley entre .800 y .870. Así que para ser nuestro primer negocio...YO TE OFREZCO 8 EUROS.

Te reconozco que yo no te vendería el conjunto en 8 euros, pero es lo que yo te pago. Es algo razonable.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que la plata en el mercado tenga un precio bajo...en eso estamos de acuerdo. Pero estamos en una economía de fraude, eso ya lo sabemos...Un billete de 500 euros, tiene un coste de producción de 30 céntimos de euro. Una moneda de 12 euros cuesta 8 euros producirla...es un sistema enfermo.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Se aceptan ofertas........
> 
> CARLOS III PRETENDIENTE 2 REALES 1708



10 euros es mucho o poco?es que veo que las monedas de plata valen todas
sobre 10 euros.......
cuantas tienes ?
las tienes de oro tb?
haces lotes por 500 eur a un kilo de monedas de plata?


----------



## andion (12 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Veamos...
> 
> Para empezar debes decir "se escuchan ofertas"...no "se aceptan"; ya que si mi oferta fuera la única, te verías forzado a aceptarla.
> 
> ...



Bueeeeeeeeeeno......
Pues se leen ofertas (para ser mas precisos)
El llavero es hecho a mano por un joyero, al que le encargó el trabajo.
Ahora desconecto......mañana seguimos......


----------



## andion (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> 10 euros es mucho o poco?es que veo que las monedas de plata valen todas
> sobre 10 euros.......
> cuantas tienes ?
> las tienes de oro tb?
> haces lotes por 500 eur a un kilo de monedas de plata?



Estoy clasificando monedas que han llegado a mis manos, de ésto hace una semana......casualidades de la vida.......( no he pagado nada por ellas)
Muchas monedas, pero no de oro.
Sí de plata de EEUU, Alemania,España, ....

Y otras que todavía no he podido averiguar su procedencia.
Y otras aunque sé su procedencia, no sé su valor....
Como una de lo que pudo ser una comuna anarquista de palafrugell.
Si no las puedo vender a buen precio ...... pues me hago un cuadro.....yo que sé.
Iré poniendo fotos........


----------



## andion (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> 10 euros es mucho o poco?es que veo que las monedas de plata valen todas
> sobre 10 euros.......
> cuantas tienes ?
> las tienes de oro tb?
> haces lotes por 500 eur a un kilo de monedas de plata?



Sobre ésta moneda..........
He visto que sin estar en muy buen estado, y no tener mucha plata.......
Se paga bien........
http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150258830331&indexURL=


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Veamos...
> 
> Para empezar debes decir "se escuchan ofertas"...no "se aceptan"; ya que si mi oferta fuera la única, te verías forzado a aceptarla.
> 
> ...



eres un puto crack tiogilito888, es muy interesante leerte


----------



## andion (12 Nov 2008)

Mas datos de la moneda.........



> La moneda que describes es 1 THALER austriaco. Concretamente se trata de 1 Thaler del Archiducado (ARCHID.) de BURGAU (BURG.) uno de los denominados 'ESTADOS AUSTRIACOS' precedentes a la unificación de lo que hoy conocemos como Austria. Acuñado en 1780 durante el ducado (AVST. DUX.) de Mª Teresa (M.THERESIA.) por la gracia de Dios (D(eo). G(ratia).). En el catalogo mas popular de moneda mundial (World Coins) tiene el código KM#23 y esta valorado en estado EBC (Excelentemente Bien Conservada) en unos 100 Euro. Existen reproducciones de esta misma moneda, realizadas durante el siglo XX que te podrá diferenciar un profesional, y que en su caso estaría valorada en unos 15 Euro.
> Para venderla, lo mejor es una tienda especializada. Normalmente estas tiendas o te la compran ellos mismos o si crees que puedes sacarle más, te proponen la opción de incluirla en alguna de sus subastas. Primero informate acercandote a varias de ellas, de lo que puedes sacar aproximadamente y luego toma la decisión.
> Espero haberte solucionado la duda y haberte sido de utilidad




Por falta de ofertas, queda la anulada la venta. 
Coleccionismo - THALER AUSTRIACO

En fin, la moneda está en perfecto estado.....comparada con *ésta* pero con roña, eso sí.
No quería limpiarlas, ya que a mi gusto, le da a las monedas un aire más atractivo, como que se vé el paso del tiempo.....pero bueno, roña, al fin y al cabo.

Creo que me lo tomaré con calma, y mas adelante, llevaré las monedas a una tienda de subastas .......o no, ya veremos....
Sigo clasificando.....
Salud


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2008)

jaja ja ja en inversiones vivanco,tambien entran al trapo en cuanto a la venta de krugerrand, me ha llegado ayer un mail que pone que baja el tambien los krugerrand hasta los 689 euros

ja ja dice que las monedas salen muy rapidamente, y que las unidades son limitadas, desconozco si estos serian pasapiseros ,pero utilizan tacticas de venta similares a los tochos, que me los quitan de las manos¡¡¡¡¡

yo creo que es una buena inversion comprar monedas a buen precio,pero da rabia comprarlas a gente asi

que fuerte,mirar, como crean expectacion diciendo que no les quedan(seguro que es asi),orodirect tambien dice que no tiene oro.......
http://www.inversionesvivanco.es.tl/OFERTA-KRUGERRAND-.htm


----------



## wolfy (13 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> jaja ja ja en inversiones vivanco,tambien entran al trapo en cuanto a la venta de krugerrand, me ha llegado ayer un mail que pone que baja el tambien los krugerrand hasta los 689 euros
> 
> ja ja dice que las monedas salen muy rapidamente, y que las unidades son limitadas, desconozco si estos serian pasapiseros ,pero utilizan tacticas de venta similares a los tochos, que me los quitan de las manos¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...





Uff Segundaresidencia!!! creo que te estas columpiando. No conozco a Inversionesvivanco ni ná. Pero tu comentario está fuera de lugar. a mi parecer y por las referencias del Foro son de los mas serios que pululan por ahí.

Un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Nov 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Uff Segundaresidencia!!! creo que te estas columpiando. No conozco a Inversionesvivanco ni ná. Pero tu comentario está fuera de lugar. a mi parecer y por las referencias del Foro son de los mas serios que pululan por ahí.
> 
> Un saludo



SI SI,YO TAMBIEN CREO QUE SON DE LO MAS SERIO QUE HAY
me has entendido mal,creo
lo que yo me refiero , monsterpeculator bajo el precio de sus krugerrand y ellos lo bajan a continuacion.
a lo que me refiero ,es que esto es como en la vivienda, se liaron a vender a unos spot muy altos, y ahora que ya vende casi todo el mundo, los empiezan a reducir
mira esto;
http://www.inversionesvivanco.es.tl/OFERTA-KRUGERRAND-.htm
el mensaje que yo entiendo es;"corran que me los quitan de las manos" ,lo veo un mensaje muy alarmista,y mas cuando te hacen precios para mas de 20 monedas


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Nov 2008)

lo que no me parece normal,es que en munters esten a 612 euros ahora mismo,y estos lo vendan a 720 la unidad,osea 20.000 pesetas de diferencia,con dos monedas que te compres,te vas en un ryanair a bruselas,te das un paseo,y encimas ahorras dinero


----------



## ducale (13 Nov 2008)

Hola

la realidad no es asi de simple..
irte a Bruselas cuesta un paston, los billetes baratos son de finde semana, justo quando
estas tiendas estan cerradas, y por baratos que sean dificilmente bajan de 150 euros, luego estan los gastos vario, desde el parkin o bus para ir al aeropuerto taxi para ir a la ciudad, comer, cenar si como probablemente te pasas la noche, hotel etc etc...
y si trabajas añade los dias que pierdes.........a ver si realmente te conviene


----------



## emanu (13 Nov 2008)

zipote_ca dijo:


> VOTIN dijo:
> 
> 
> > Por lo menos esos datos , lo del color es coña.
> ...


----------



## luismarple (13 Nov 2008)

ducale dijo:


> Hola
> 
> la realidad no es asi de simple..
> irte a Bruselas cuesta un paston, los billetes baratos son de finde semana, justo quando
> ...



vale, pues en vez de dos compras cinco, mejor así?


----------



## ducale (13 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> vale, pues en vez de dos compras cinco, mejor así?



.............claro ! siempre que puedas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Nov 2008)

ducale dijo:


> Hola
> 
> la realidad no es asi de simple..
> irte a Bruselas cuesta un paston, los billetes baratos son de finde semana, justo quando
> ...



yo me he ido a berlin a primera hora del dia(diario,eso si hace año y medio), y he vuelto ese mismo dia a ultima hora, todo por 69 euros,mas 25 de no se que tasas o historias,no cuentes milongas y animo a todos a hacer un viaje a bruselas ,en vez de comprar a estos precios,ellos lo hacen,¿por que tu no puedes?

ducale,no seras amuguete de platadirect o inversionesvivanco????:

alabo la decision de joder los precios de estos al forero monsterpeculator,de hecho a logrado que plata direct e inversionesvivanco muevan ficha y los bajen.
ahora ando muy liado, pero en cuanto pueda me hare un viajecito a bruselas,lo pondre en un blog el modus operandi del viaje y las compras


----------



## luismarple (13 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo me he ido a berlin a primera hora del dia(diario,eso si hace año y medio), y he vuelto ese mismo dia a ultima hora, todo por 69 euros,mas 25 de no se que tasas o historias,no cuentes milongas y animo a todos a hacer un viaje a bruselas ,en vez de comprar a estos precios,ellos lo hacen,¿por que tu no puedes?
> 
> ducale,no seras amuguete de platadirect o inversionesvivanco????:
> 
> ...




Cuando vayas te importaría hacerme un recadito?? a lo mejor me puedes hacer unas compritas si te pilla de paso...


----------



## janSolo (13 Nov 2008)

Ir a Bruselas para menos de 5 onzas es tonteria. Bueno, o no! Por el sobreprecio que te van a clavar aqui, encima haces turismo 

El pasado mes estuve haciendo unos numeros para ir con un amigo a pillar unas moneditas, y esta fue la conclusion... teorica, ya que no lo llegue a poner en practica.

En coche
---------

De Barcelona a Bruselas es un paseito, menos de 1400 km (por trayecto).
En ViaMichelin (.com) le pones origen, destino, tipo de coche, si tienes prisa o quieres ver paisajes y te da una estimacion de tiempo y dinero (combustible mas peajes).

En mi caso salian 160 euros para ir rapido (12h30, de los cuales 12h00 por vias rapidas), o 120 euros para ir relajado (14h00, de las cuales 7h00 por vias rapidas).

Con un dia de fiesta en el curro se puede salir de casa un jueves a las 6 de la tarde. Se conduce hasta media noche, hasta Clermont-Ferrand mas o menos. Se duerme en un Etap (Etap Hotel: online budget hotel reservation for business or leisure) por unos 40 euros la habitacion. A las 7 de la mañana se sigue y sobre las 13 horas ya estamos en Bruselas. Comprar el oro, comer en un rataburger para celebrarlo (sin hacer la gracia de intentar pagar el menu con un Krugerrand) y de vuelta para casa. Saliendo a las 16h, nos plantamos a las 4 de la madrugada del sabado en casa, del tiron.

Estariamos hablando de unos 160 + 160 + 40 = 360 mas comidas. Unos 200 euros por persona.

En avion
--------

En avion habria que buscar un vuelo barato. Y luego moverse por alli en taxi o transporte publico. Igualmente hay que pedirse un dia de fiesta. No te pegas el palizon de coche, pero quizas haya que dar explicaciones en el aeropuerto. Hay libre circulacion de capital dentro de la union europea hasta 10mil euros. 

El aeropuerto mas cercano a Bruselas tiene codigo BRU, y esta a 12 km. Cuidado que el otro aeropuerto, el CLR, esta a 45 km de Bruselas.

En BravoAir, sales a las 06:40 de El Prat, llegas a las 08:50 al BRU. Luego sales a las 20:50 y llegas a las 22:45.

Esto sale por menos de 100 euros para dentro de dos semanas, y sobre los 150 para la semana proxima. O 195 para mañana mismo.

BRU

CLR

Cuanto nos podemos gastar alli en transportes mas rataburguer? 100 euros en total? 50 por persona? Asi, pues sale por entre 150 y 200 euros por persona, segun el vuelo. Nos ahorramos 50 euros, la paliza de coche, vamos y volvemos en el dia, a cambio de "quiza" tener que declarar algo en aduana.



Agradecere al forero segundaresidencia (o a cualquier otro) que cuenten sus experiencias, asi como la comprobacion de la validez de mis numeros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> SI SI,YO TAMBIEN CREO QUE SON DE LO MAS SERIO QUE HAY
> me has entendido mal,creo
> lo que yo me refiero , monsterpeculator bajo el precio de sus krugerrand y ellos lo bajan a continuacion.
> a lo que me refiero ,es que esto es como en la vivienda, se liaron a vender a unos spot muy altos, y ahora que ya vende casi todo el mundo, los empiezan a reducir
> ...



:

Pues tienes razón. Han bajado los Krugers !!

Empiezo a sentirme importante...Al final seré yo que decida el "Spain Gold Fixing" 



> En este apartado os ofrecemos este bullion de inversion de reconocimiento mundial, el krugerrand Sudafricano
> 
> STOCK LIMITADO , rogamos confirmacion via telefonica al 958-43-11-84 o 670-62-53-87 en horario de 09.30 a 14.00 horas
> De 1 a 2 Piezas ---- 720 Euros unidad
> ...



Como ya he dicho, los ofrezco 5% más baratos las unidades, lo cual nos pondría en 684€ sin necesidad de comprar más de uno...pero...al que compre más de 10 se los dejo a 670 !!!

¿Quién lo mejora?


----------



## ducale (13 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo me he ido a berlin a primera hora del dia(diario,eso si hace año y medio), y he vuelto ese mismo dia a ultima hora, todo por 69 euros,mas 25 de no se que tasas o historias,no cuentes milongas y animo a todos a hacer un viaje a bruselas ,en vez de comprar a estos precios




tu lo has dicho...hace año y medio...


----------



## rosonero (13 Nov 2008)

Desde Madrid y Barcelona (Girona) RyanAir (que es la que me cae más cerca), ida y vuelta el mismo día para la semana que viene, no llega a 100 euros, 

Bus ida y vuelta desde el aeropuerto de Charleroi a a la estación de Bruselas Gare du Nord (desde donde se puede ir a pie hasta Monters y Eurogold) 20 euros.

Me como mi bocadillo de tortilla espanyola y bebo agua de una fuente pública en cualquier parque  (el lonchafinismo es mi pastor, nada me falta) El rey de la baraja: Brussels revisited

5 o 6 euros del aparcamiento del coche en el aeropuerto.

Gasolina/gasoil hasta el aeopuerto (según lo lejos que te pille) en mi caso 7 u 8 euros (Via Michelin dixit)

Total: 100+20+6+8=134 euros ¿Quien da menos?

Pd. Nos vemos en Park Van Brussel


----------



## janSolo (13 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Total: 100+20+6+8=134 euros ¿Quien da menos?



Con esos precios ya sale a cuenta con solo un par de onzas


----------



## ducale (13 Nov 2008)

hola

..puessssss si es asi de facil.......en vez de hablar ...hacerlo !!
ya veremos a quantos les salen las cuentas al final... 
...y no se os olvide el-los dias de trabajo perdido.

ciaociao


----------



## rosonero (13 Nov 2008)

ducale dijo:


> hola
> 
> ..puessssss si es asi de facil.......en vez de hablar ...hacerlo !!
> ya veremos a quantos les salen las cuentas al final...
> ...




ea, ea, ea, ea!!!!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Cuando vayas te importaría hacerme un recadito?? a lo mejor me puedes hacer unas compritas si te pilla de paso...



ahora mismo no puedo hacer el viaje,estoy muy muy liado, espero que dentro de un mes podamos,pero si,¿que quieres? LSD???? que cabron que eres,no me digas que chocolate belga.........

tenemos pensado ir con los dos niños,pasar unos dias y hacer unas compras


----------



## janSolo (14 Nov 2008)

janSolo dijo:


> Con esos precios ya sale a cuenta con solo un par de onzas



Y si te lo planteas para dentro de 3 semanas, vuelos a 18 euros, ida y vuelta, con Ryanair (Girona-Charleroi).

Poco mas de 50 euros entonces. Lo que pagas de mas por una onza en España.

Es posible que vaya el proximo mes, pero para pasar un fin de semana largo y visitar la ciudad.

Saludos


----------



## ee5348z (15 Nov 2008)

Deseo vender las sgtes. monedas, oferta valida hasta agotar existencias. 

Filarmonica de Oro, 1 oz Pureza 999,9/1000 641€ c/u
Panda China 2008, 1 oz 999/1000 679€ c/u 
Filarmonica de Plata, 1 oz 14€ c/u

Cualquier consulta o duda o reserva en mi email:

ee5349z@yahoo.es

o un MP.

Solo acepto transferencia bancaria, también vendo en ebay en subasta, pero generalmente a unos precios sensiblemente superiores.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

Five tips to beat the danger of deflation

*Five tips to beat the danger of deflation*
With a 20% chance of falling prices setting in, we look at ways for savers to beat the bad news

Kathryn Cooper
One in five savings accounts will pay less than 1% if this month’s rate cut is passed on in full, with many getting close to zero.

The Bank of England is expected to slash rates further after its November inflation report raised the spectre of deflation — a damaging spiral of falling prices that has kept the Japanese economy in the doldrums for nearly two decades.

Few economists expect the situation in Britain to get as bad as in Japan, although even a short period of falling prices would be hard for the economy: consumers won’t spend and will get little reward for saving.

The Bank’s inflation report showed the consumer prices index, the government’s preferred measure of inflation, falling from 5.2% to just 1% in 2010, with a 20% chance that it will fall below zero.

John Higgins of the consultancy Capital Economics said: “Deflation is not always bad news. It is important to distinguish between a relatively short period of negative inflation due to the unwinding of a commodity-price shock, and a more sustained period of generally falling prices and wages that can result from a debt deflationary spiral. For now we only expect the first.”

We offer some tips.

*Fix your savings now*

Banks and building societies have been slow to react to this month’s 1.5 percentage point cut in Bank rate, with mostly tracker savings deals having fallen so far. Lloyds, for example, cut rates on its Easy Saver 2010 by 1.5 points from November 6, even though its mortgage trackers do not drop until next month.

Meanwhile, Kaupthing Edge savers, whose accounts are now owned by ING, are earning just 4.55% on variable accounts compared with 6.55% when their accounts were transferred over.

The average rate on a no-notice account with a £50,000 balance is just 3.44% before November’s cut. If the reduction is passed on in full, the average will drop to 1.94% with 20% of accounts paying less than 1%, said data firm Moneyfacts.

Halifax’s popular Liquid Gold account already pays only 0.25% and the bank hasn’t decided what to do following November’s move — it said there was nothing to stop it cutting the rate to zero.

Japan’s experience gives us some clues. “Savings rates on bank deposits never went negative, but they did in effect disappear — rates were as close to zero as makes no difference,” said Robert Brook of SG Asset Management.

You can still get decent rates if you act fast. Halifax’s Guaranteed Reserve offers 6.01% fixed for six months on £25,000.

*Buy bonds*

Deflation is generally good news for government and corporate bonds because they pay a fixed income, which becomes more attractive as interest rates fall.

Higgins said: “Deflation, and the policy response that it elicits, should be music to bondholders’ ears. Our expectation is that 10-year UK gilt yields will tumble to just 3% next year.” That implies prices will gain 8% or 9%, as prices rise when yields fall.

Investors taking a long-term view could even look at index-linked gilts. Mike Fosberry of the broker Smith & Williamson said: “Although deflation could threaten the economy in 2009, it is arguably more likely that inflation will be the issue longer term.”

Darius McDermott of Chelsea Financial Services thinks corporate-bond funds offer even better value. They are yielding up to 13% as prices have fallen on default fears. He likes L&G Dynamic Bond, yielding 6%, and Henderson Strategic Bond, at 7.8%.

*Buy equities — selectively*

While falling interest rates are generally good for shares because they cut the cost of consumer and corporate debt, deflation is a different story. Companies are unable to put up prices, meaning earnings suffer.

If you take the view that deflation will be only short-lived, however, advisers said now could be a good time to buy equities.

McDermott said: “I have never seen yields on equities like it. M&S is providing a dividend of 8.8%, BP 5.7%, HSBC 8.1% and Vodafone 6.9% — even if returns remained level you would be receiving up to three times more than the rate given on cash deposits at your building society.”

*Get out of sterling*

Most brokers think the pound could fall further — possibly to $1.40 or even $1.38. Second homeowners could also find euro repayments costlier and should consider fixing their exchange rate — although it may be close to the bottom.

*Don’t bank on gold*

*The yellow metal, currently $747, could lose its shine. Higgins said: “Deflation does not augur well for an asset that is supposed to be an inflation-hedge.* *We expect prices to fall to $550 next year*.” *(430 euros!!!)*

*We fear falling rates*

The prospect of plunging savings rates is a huge concern for young professionals Adam Smith and Elanor Simonis.

Smith, 23, a surveyor, and Simonis, 22, a recruitment consultant, from Islington, north London, are saving for a deposit on their first home — and are hoping to buy in a year’s time.

They are at present earning interest of 6% in a regular savings account with Lloyds TBS. “If that’s cut, it will be a worry,” he said. “We’re trying to get as much interest as possible.”


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> *El Sunday Times espera que el oro este* *a* 550$, es decir *430 euros*, el proximo año.



El Sunday Times es un simple un periódico generalista del montón, *propagandista de WALL STREET* y la opinión de un no-especialista como Kathryn Cooper vale tanto como tu obsesión te dice que vale, Bobojista. *Recomienda comprar acciones* 

Haze caso y compra acciones como recomienda el periodicucho. Échale cojones al asunto (si los tuvieses) y pon tu dinero donde pones la bocaza. Deja ya de trollear sin pies ni cabeza.

*Gold at $53,000 an ounce?*

*Gold at $14,172 an ounce?*

*Morgan Stanley: Gold could top US$1,000 in three years*

*Gold shines brighter on fresh demand - The Economic Times*

*Right time now to invest in gold, say experts - The Economic Times*

*Foreign banks cut down gold supply to India - The Economic Times*

*Gold to outperform oil as recession brews - The Economic Times*

*Iran converts some foreign reserves to gold*

*Investors who fled to gold beat the crunch*

*$3.5bn Saudi gold rush in two weeks*

*Why China wants to beat America in Gold reserves*

*Gold demand is still gaining steam abroad*


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

Que basura de fuentes me traes. El de los 53,000 dolares la onza es ya delirante.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Que basura de fuentes me traes. El de los 53,000 dolares la onza es ya delirante.



Para basura el Sunday Times, nena, que es la versión USAca del 20minutos.

Con tus fuentes *visilleras*  te estás luciendo, trollaca de medio pelo. Mañana me citas el *Hola* y me tapas la boca, vale?


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

Ahi, defendiendo el negocio.







The Sunday Times, es la edición dominical del Times, el periodico mas prestigioso del Reino Unido.

Las acciones (ahora que han caido) y la deuda pública son un excelente cobijo si se sabe elegir. (ppcc las recomienda).

Los vínculos que plantas son una basura, la mitad son patrocinados por vendedores de oro, todos son hojas parroquiales de tercera.

El de la onza a 53,000 dolares todavía esta babeando de solo pensarlo.

El oro en deflación se comporta como una commodity mas, es decir para abajo que escarba. Sin patrón oro no vale mas que lo que la gente cree que vale y la caida del precio interanual atestigua que cada vez se cree menos en el oro.

*430 euros la onza en 2009.*


----------



## NSK (16 Nov 2008)

Anda Trax deja de trolear, eres tan patetico en tu cruzada contra el oro como a la hora de buscar nazis donde no solo no los hay si no todo lo contrario cateto.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Anda Trax deja de trolear, eres tan patetico en tu cruzada contra el oro como a la hora de buscar nazis donde no solo no los hay si no todo lo contrario cateto.



Hola Putin, regresas con otro nick. Lo de siempre, argumentos Ad hominem, no dices nada, insultos huecos.

A mi me da igual el oro (tanto como a ti los pardillos a los que estafas). Tu cruzada pro-oro te ciega, se entiende, es tu negocio. Yo solo vengo a aclarar lo que enturbias, ni patrón oro, ni el dorado, ni nada, de nada.

Sabes que no se puede ser troll orero y vendedor de oro, sabes que no tienes credibilidad. Pero para eso has sido creado, *no eres mas que troll del nick del vendedor de oro del foro que dice ser tan serio y tan profesional*, una manera fácil de no tener que comprometerse en discusiones que le harian perder credibilidad y poder llevar cualquier opinión argumentada contraría a la inversión en oro al absurdo.

Sigamos hacia el absurdo con el "mixtificador" Putin:

Eso a lo que llamas la versión *USAca* del 20 minutos es *THE TIMES, el periodico de referencía del Reino Unido,* si al menos dedicaras algo de tiempo a leer lo que criticas te enterarias que se habla en todo momento del Reino Unido y el Banco de Inglaterra. Aunque ya sabemos que tu estas para discutir hacia el absurdo, mientras tu otro nick hace el negocio.

Vendedor "profesionah" cambia de troll, a Putin lo tienes quemado.

Quédate con ese número *430 euros en 2009*.


----------



## andion (16 Nov 2008)

Siendo yo poseedor de oro, estoy cercano a la postura de Trax.
Y ni se me ocurre recomendar a nadie que compre oro o plata.
Para mí es un seguro, llamadlo como querais, pero NO es dinero....el dinero son los papelitos, y el oro es oro.
Sería dinero si pudieses comprar algo con oro, pero si quieres comprar, primero tienes que cambiar tu oro por papelitos.
Ni mucho menos se va a volver al patrón oro.
Tengo oro, porque no necesito más dinero en papelitos del que tengo, y como opción muy personal, ya que huyo de los bancos.......
Pero no espero hacerme rico por tener oro, ni espero forrarme con un crack económico mundial....... lo tengo, y punto.
Lo de compra, que va a ser un chollo.......pues no, la verdad.
Y no lo tengo en casa, que también hay que ser friki, para tenerlo debajo del colchón......
Sigan ustedes, que está muy interesante.
Salud


----------



## merche400 (16 Nov 2008)

Que se lo pregunten a los islandeses que hacen ahora con sus papelitos...que valen la mitad de la mitad de hace apenas un año.

Supongo que aquellos que tuvieran oro/plata tendrán sus ahorros, quizás, con ligera perdida o ganacia...pero los seguirán conservando.

Que cada cual haga lo que quiera... yo me mantengo a la "espectativa" ante posibles acontecimientos.


Esto sería mas o menos... un islandes con oro y otro sin oro.

Islandes con oro...
---Yo compre a 1000$ la onza y ahora vale 750$. He perdido un 25% de mis ahorros si cambio el oro ahora.

Islandes sin oro
--Yo tengo 1.000.000 de coronas y ahora me compro la tercera parte de antes. Osease... He perdido un 66% de mis ahorros.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

Al patrón oro se va a volver, de forma explícita o encubierta. No hay otra salida para monetizar mas de 50 millones de millones de deuda sin monetizar las reservas de oro de los Bancos Centrales a un valor proporcional a dicha deuda.

Os recuerdo que aunque el oro cotice en futuros a $730 la onza, el precio ofocial de los Bancos Centrales para valorar sus reservas del metal es de $42 la onza, lo cual es ya insostenible.

O la deuda externa de EEUU se paga en oro, o se paga en guerra nuclear, porque su pais a cambio de su deuda no lo va a entregar. Y para pagarla en oro éste se tiene que revalorizar hasta que las resevas de Fort Knox cubran la deuda.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Que se lo pregunten a los islandeses que hacen ahora con sus papelitos...que valen la mitad de la mitad de hace apenas un año.
> 
> Supongo que aquellos que tuvieran oro/plata tendrán sus ahorros, quizás, con ligera perdida o ganacia...pero los seguirán conservando.
> 
> ...



Los islandeses mas inteligentes habrán cambiado a tiempo su mierda de moneda por Euros, o por oro. Pero el que compro Euros hace un año mantuvo su poder adquisitivo con respecto a quien compro oro. El que espere que el Euro desaparezca para que el oro sea patrón, mejor que se prepare para cuando aparezca Mad Max.


----------



## merche400 (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Los islandeses mas inteligentes habrán cambiado a tiempo su mierda de moneda por Euros, o por oro. Pero el que compro Euros hace un año mantuvo su poder adquisitivo con respecto a quien compro oro. El que espere que el Euro desaparezca para que el oro sea patrón, mejor que se prepare para cuando aparezca Mad Max.



¿Y quien dice que el Euro no es otra mierda de moneda más? 

Que se lo digan a mi madre que está hasta la polla de ver como suben los precios y compra cada vez menos con los cromos de puentes. 

Al final... como sigamos destruyendo a las PYMES... será el colapso total... y que cada cual haya hecho los deberes a su manera, unos sufriran mas que otros.


Y eso de la deflacion.... no lo tengo tan claro..... el jpouta de ministro de industria ya está queriendo subir la electricidad.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> ¿Y quien dice que el Euro no es otra mierda de moneda más?
> 
> Que se lo digan a mi madre que está hasta la polla de ver como suben los precios y compra cada vez menos con los cromos de puentes.
> 
> Al final... como sigamos destruyendo a las PYMES... será el colapso total... y que cada cual haya hecho los deberes a su manera, unos sufriran mas que otros.



Se que algunos soñais con eso. Pero te digo una cosa, estas apostando a cuanto peor, mejor con los bancos, y la banca siempre gana.


----------



## merche400 (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Se que algunos soñais con eso. Pero te digo una cosa, estas apostando a cuanto peor, mejor con los bancos, *y la banca siempre gana*.



Anda si gana ni ná....!!!

Que se lo digan a quien metieron sus ahorros en BANIF  con la garantía del Santander 

Para mi los bancos han perdido toda credibiliada posible, bajando a ser simples pasapiseros especuladores que no hacen nada por la PYME (descuentos de papel, creditos blandos I+D...etc).

Los bancos son otra carroña mas de este estado capitalista que se va al sumidero por momentos....

Mi consejo es diversificar... un poco de todo y un mucho de nada. Entre ello... tierras y oro/plata. 

El papel que poseas... que sea del higiénico.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Anda si gana ni ná....!!!
> 
> Que se lo digan a quien metieron sus ahorros en BANIF  con la garantía del Santander
> 
> ...



Si asi lo crees haces bien por cambiar todo tu dinero por oro. Pero te recuerdo que manda la banca. Si te puedes permitir asumir que cuando tengas que recuperar tus papeles te den menos por tu oro, adelante.


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Si asi lo crees haces bien por cambiar todo tu dinero por oro. Pero te recuerdo que manda la banca. Si te puedes permitir asumir que cuando tengas que recuperar tus papeles te den menos por tu oro, adelante.



Si, gwana, nosotros semos tontos, y el Señorito Trax é un genio de las finansas. Si el Señorito dise que papel bueno y oro y plata malo, nosotros a quedarnos papel bueno.

A fin de cuentas un billete de 500 eulos cuesta de hasel en la imprenta unos 20 séntimos...y una onsa de plata cuesta sacarla de la tierra casi el presio de mercado (dies dólare) aunque muchas mina de produssión primaria tienen que serrar a estos presios de la plata, ya que extraer la plata vale má que el presio de mercado.

Pero qué sabré yo...sabrá má el señorito que lee el Güall Estrit Yurnal que disen tó la mentiras de los bancos judios...yo solo ser un sirviente.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Los islandeses mas inteligentes habrán cambiado a tiempo su mierda de moneda por Euros, o por oro.



Hay que ser idiotas para creer que *con este papel se está a salvo y con el del vecino no*  y que estas cosas solo les pueden ocurrir a los demás.

Te vas a comer tu mierda de euros a su debido tiempo, visilleraza de pedigrí. Guárdalos bien!


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

De tu periodico de cabecera.

Parece que vamos a deflación.

Crisis-hit US fears dumping by India, China-USA-World-The Times of India



> WASHINGTON: In the midst of the global financial crisis, an influential US daily has raised the spectre of major producers like China and India
> 
> dumping products in world markets and giving America another worry - deflation, or declining prices.
> 
> ...



Deflación y oro. (por unos vendedores de oro)

Gold and Deflation by Gary North



> Gold will do well in a time of price inflation at the double-digit level, but for now, it is subject to the same forces as any other commodity. It is subject to the business cycle.
> 
> Gold should be part of everyone’s portfolio – gold coins, not gold mining shares. War is still a threat. If the United States starts a war with Iran, oil will skyrocket, and gold will move upward with oil. But today, the pressure is down, not up, on the price of gold and silver.
> 
> ...



*NO GOLD STANDARD, NO PARTY.*


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

Seguro que para dejarte encular por Wall Street Journal tienes un par de minutejos, visillera del Sunday Times  

claro que nunca estará a la altura de un troll del visillo con hambre de mas polla, verdad?

WALL STREET JOURNAL

*Stable Money Is the Key to Recovery - WSJ.com*

_*"If we are to "build together the capitalism of the future," as Mr. Sarkozy puts it, the world needs sound money. Does that mean going back to a gold standard, or gold-based international monetary system? Perhaps so; it's hard to imagine a more universally accepted standard of value."*_


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

Además de visillera debes ser una meapilas porque citas a Gary North, que es el presidente de "Institute for Christian Economics"

En tu misma onda meapilas la opinión del Christian Science Monitor te va a encantar:

*we need a gold standard*

_*"Without the integrity and restraint a gold standard provides, America may be headed on a path to hyperinflation."*_


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

Te vas por las ramas y no contestas, te puede el ego.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Te vas por las ramas y no contestas, te puede el ego.



No tienes huevos para enfrentar la realidad, ni argumentos ni oro ni interés.

Vienes a dar la contraria, por deporte, y porque eres una malfollada.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2008)

Buenas noches:
Me ofrecen una serie de monedas conmemorativas de la fnmt en oro y quisiera saber cual es el precio al que debería pagar el gramo. No estoy interesado en su belleza ni en su valor numismático o histórico. Os ruego que os tomeis un instante y me respondais. Gracias.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> Buenas noches:
> Me ofrecen una serie de monedas conmemorativas de la fnmt en oro y quisiera saber cual es el precio al que debería pagar el gramo. No estoy interesado en su belleza ni en su valor numismático o histórico. Os ruego que os tomeis un instante y me respondais. Gracias.



19 euros es el precio del COMEX.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2008)

Gracias Herr Putin. Sigo con atención sus post y admiro la especial vehemencia con que se manifiesta.
Un saludo


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Nov 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> Buenas noches:
> Me ofrecen una serie de monedas conmemorativas de la fnmt en oro y quisiera saber cual es el precio al que debería pagar el gramo. No estoy interesado en su belleza ni en su valor numismático o histórico. Os ruego que os tomeis un instante y me respondais. Gracias.



Mira, las de la FNMT valen el doble, a precio de catálogo, que el propio metal.

Si no buscas el valor numismático, puedes pagar el precio del spot +3-4%...y comprarás bien. Como bien indica Putinreloaded, a 19 euros el gramo compras bien...puedes llegar a 19,5 sin problema, por gramo de oro puro.

En el mercado numismático NO comprarás tan barato.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

Que bueno, estos interesados en oro que aparecen de repente, con poquisimos posts. La estrategía de los trileros!!!.

No teneis vergüenza!!!.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2008)

Es fácil denostar a alguien desde la impunidad que proporciona un monitor. Posiblemente tendría en cuenta la opinión de quien no considera correcto comprar o vender oro, o cualquier otra cosa. Pero el insulto fácil y la cobardía me resultan repugnantes.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Que bueno, estos interesados en oro que aparecen de repente, con poquisimos posts. La estrategía de los trileros!!!.
> 
> No teneis vergüenza!!!.



Trilero tu padre, el trilero desconocido. Y vergüenza lo que le faltó a tu puta madre para haberte parido, malfollada mendiga de atención.

No tienes puto interés en el oro ni en otra cosa que no sea el picor que tienes en el chocho. Pónte en una esquina a que te rasque un desconocido como a tu madre y no aburras más.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2008)

Gracias, tio Gilito. En realidad no dispongo de liquidez para hacer grandes inversiones. No soy excéptico ni tampoco especulo con el valor que pueda tener en un futuro. No dispongo de datos....sólo contrasto opiniones. La idea es tener un poco de oro "enterrado" sin ánimo de hacerlo como inversión. He visto los precios de las tiendas de numismática y son relativamente altos. Me ofrecieron unas monedas del V centenario y pensaba pagarlas al valor facial incrementado en un tanto. 
Seguiré leyendoos. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elias2 (16 Nov 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> Es fácil denostar a alguien desde la impunidad que proporciona un monitor. Posiblemente tendría en cuenta la opinión de quien no considera correcto comprar o vender oro, o cualquier otra cosa. Pero el insulto fácil y la cobardía me resultan repugnantes.



Ulisses, no hagas caso de los trolls, ya te acostumbraras a ellos.
Si quieres reconvertir parte de tu dinero-deuda-papel en riqueza real, este es un buen sitio para informarse.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2008)

Gracias elias. En realidad me asusta un poco el tener oro físico en casa y también el hecho de que, si necesitase el dinero, una venta apresurada me hiciese perder un buen porcentaje sobre la compra.


----------



## Germain (16 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Ulisses, no hagas caso de los trolls, ya te acostumbraras a ellos.
> Si quieres reconvertir parte de tu dinero-deuda-papel en riqueza real, este es un buen sitio para informarse.



Y además, qué coño, que son bonitas. Anda que no molan las Kookaburras, y los Pandas.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

Hoy en CNBC News: 

Gold May Spike to $2000 in Medium Term

_"Gold can easily go up to $1500-$2000 in the medium-term, says Johann Santer, MD at Superfund Financial Hong Kong. As such, he tells CNBC's Martin Soong that gold at $710 is a good entry point."_


----------



## ee5348z (17 Nov 2008)

Mis articulos son estos:

- Filarmonicas de Viena por 14€ unidad (3,50€ gastos de envío, con un seguro incluido por 30€, añadir 0,50 € en gastos de envío por cada moneda adicional)Disponibilidad Inmediata

- Moneda Oro 1 oz Krugerrand 1948 698€ (15€ gastos de envío por mensajería y seguro incluido por un valor declarado de 698€)Disponibilidad Inmediata

- Moneda Oro 1 oz Mexico 999 Libertad 690€ (Seguro y Envío 15€) Por encargo

- Moneda 2008 Oro 1 oz Maple Juegos Olimpicos Vancouver 2010 999,9 Pureza 700€ (Seguro y envío por 15€) Por encargo

- Lingote 1 oz 999,9 Pureza 670€ (Seguro y Envío por 15€) Por encargo

- Moneda 2009 Oro 1 oz Nugget Kanguro 999,9 Pureza 679€ (Seguro y envío por 15€) Por encargo


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> Y además, qué coño, que son bonitas. Anda que no molan las Kookaburras, y los Pandas.



Probablemente la moneda que tendría más reconocimiento por su belleza a nivel mundial sería el Silver Eagle de 1 dólar USA. Es bonita, barata y se vende en todo el mundo.


----------



## Germain (17 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Probablemente la moneda que tendría más reconocimiento por su belleza a nivel mundial sería el Silver Eagle de 1 dólar USA. Es bonita, barata y se vende en todo el mundo.



También es bonita, pero desde mi óptica de aficionado principiante me chifla la simpatía de las kookaburras.  Y por favor, siga deleitándonos con sus conocimientos.

Por cierto, ee5348z, se ha faltado usted con los gastos de envío y manipulación en el ebay, 17 heroes por meter una Filarmónica en un sobre es digno de un Curro Jiménez.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Probablemente la moneda que tendría más reconocimiento por su belleza a nivel mundial sería el Silver Eagle de 1 dólar USA. Es bonita, barata y se vende en todo el mundo.



Los SAEs ya no están tan baratos. Al menos en USA...¿no?

Pero a mi también me encanta.


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los SAEs ya no están tan baratos. Al menos en USA...¿no?
> 
> Pero a mi también me encanta.



Los Silver Eagles sí están baratos en USA: pero con porcentajes de más del 65% sobre el spot. En Europa, con el IVA y transporte no salen a menos de 14-14,5 €

Hay muchísima demanda de estas monedas. Y no se pueden conseguir todas las que se quieran, así que el que las tiene, pide más por ellas.

Aún así pueden comprarse entre algunos dólares más baratas que cuando la plata estaba en 20 $.


----------



## ee5348z (20 Nov 2008)

Traere 1 oz Plata Pura Paple Leaf canadienses 2008,
el precio es 13€ c/u, si alguién esta interesado un email a:
ee5349z@yahoo.es o un MP.

No hay pedido minimo. El comprador solicita la forma de envío o coge la estandar que nosotros proporcionamos.

Valido hasta agotar existencias.

Marta


----------



## ducale (20 Nov 2008)

Hola
tengo Krugerrands y Maples - oro 1 oz....730 € en Barcelona
saludos


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (22 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> Por cierto, ee5348z, se ha faltado usted con los gastos de envío y manipulación en el ebay, 17 heroes por meter una Filarmónica en un sobre es digno de un Curro Jiménez.



La vendió por 14,50 € + 3,50 de gastos de envío. Algo debió ir mal y la volvió a poner en venta a 0,99 + 17 :leuros por el envío.

Qué lisssssssssssssssta...


----------



## fros (22 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> La vendió por 14,50 € + 3,50 de gastos de envío. Algo debió ir mal y la *volvió a poner en venta a 0,99 + 17 :leuros por el envío.*
> Qué lisssssssssssssssta...



Este tipo de ventas las suelen anular.


----------



## Germain (22 Nov 2008)

Pues no la han quitado, es más, la puja acaba en una hora y alguien acaba de pujar.


----------



## fros (22 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> Pues no la han quitado, es más, la puja acaba en una hora y alguien acaba de pujar.



Yo compré dos veces en casos parecidos y las anularon al finalizar la subasta. Ya cerrado el precio. De todas formas igual compré el producto porque nos pusimos de acuerdo. Uno era un billete de Burgos Serie A de 1938 y otro un album muy guapo de la NESTLE de 1930.


----------



## Germain (22 Nov 2008)

Espero, porque canta un huevo.


----------



## Germain (23 Nov 2008)

Estimados plateros, estos últimos días estoy notando en el ebay una invasión de Pandas un poco raros y me da que se está dando gato por panda. ¿Alguien con más experiencia lo podría confirmar?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> Estimados plateros, estos últimos días estoy notando en el ebay una invasión de Pandas un poco raros y me da que se está dando gato por panda. ¿Alguien con más experiencia lo podría confirmar?



 
Cuidado con los timos. En particular de los vendedores chinos que no aceptan Paypal. Ver el foro de ebay.

Por todo ello yo siempre prefiero el trato en persona.


----------



## Germain (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuidado con los timos. En particular de los vendedores chinos que no aceptan Paypal. Ver el foro de ebay.
> 
> Por todo ello yo siempre prefiero el trato en persona.



No, estos son españoles. Me refiero a monedas como ésta http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> No, estos son españoles. Me refiero a monedas como ésta http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4



El enlace no funciona


----------



## Germain (23 Nov 2008)

Pincha en él, y en la nueva ventana substituye los asteriscos por "c g i", cosas del sistema de seguridad del foro. O si no, vete a ebay y busca onza plata.


----------



## elias2 (23 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> El enlace no funciona



pero joder , no veis que se trata de un panda FALSO MAS FALSO QUE JUDAS , que no lleva el simbolo del yuan copon!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> No, estos son españoles. Me refiero a monedas como ésta http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4



Hay un montón de pandas falsos en ebay.

Aquí tienes un hilo enterito sobre el tema:

https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=27193


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2008)

Tenéis los precios Monstergold actualizados a 28/11/08:

Oro y plata Monstergold

Como sabéis trato de preferencia y descuentos para los foreros de siempre de burbuja.info. Y los platófilos no os perdáis la onza a 11€ !!


----------



## Perchas (3 Dic 2008)

*Noticia de ultima hora*

Hoy ha salido publicado en el periodico de mayor tirada de Arizona (USA) Arizona Republic, a tres paginas completas un anuncio de uno tios que *compran monedas de oro y plata*, esta formado por un equipo de 40 personas.

Es la primera vez que sucede algo parecido en esa ciudad, y es mosqueante que halla tanto interés en comprar oro y plata, algo gordo se está mascando.

Mi amigo de Phoenix hará unas fotos y las posteara en el foro.


----------



## elclubdelalucha (4 Dic 2008)

*pues es evidente lo que pasa en usa*

joder pues esta claro:
El dolar aunque ahora esta subiendo todo el mundo sabe que en 2009 va a valer menos que los marcos en la republica de weimar. Osease, que los yanquis que quieran proteger el valor de su pasta se compraran oro. Teniendo en cuenta las fluctuaciones que se van a producir en el dolar, no sera extraño que se empezase a usar monedas de oro como dinero, pues siempre va a ser preferible que unos dolares que al dia siguiente van a comprar cada vez menos. Eso mas el 30% del oro del comex que en diciembre va a salir en Takes Delivery (suponiendo que lo tengan) va a mandar el oro a la estratosfera (minimo 1800 la onza untimo trimestre de 2009)


----------



## VOTIN (4 Dic 2008)

Si alguien esta interesado compro filarmonicas a 600 €(la onza),solo por unos dias 
si el precio del oro sigue bajando retirare la propuesta


----------



## Deudor (5 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si alguien esta interesado compro filarmonicas a 600 €(la onza)



Yo también compro a ese precio. Nos ha fastidiao


----------



## rosonero (5 Dic 2008)

> Originalmente Escrito por VOTIN Ver Mensaje
> Si alguien esta interesado compro filarmonicas a 600 €(la onza)






Deudor dijo:


> Yo también compro a ese precio. Nos ha fastidiao



Pues si el oro (que parece que va de la manita de las bolsas) sigue bajando al ritmo de esta semana no tardaremos mucho en ver kruger a 600 eruos.

Hoy la onza de kruger y demás entre 640-650€ en Munters.be, el oro entre los 745-750$ la onza.

Si como dicen los ejpertos a las bolsas les queda una bajada de un 20% en los próximos meses parece probable que el oro siga esa bajada vista su relación.

Pd. No, si al final tendrá razón el _peazo troll_ (sin acritud) de Votin


----------



## roebek (5 Dic 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pd. No, si al final tendrá razón el _peazo troll_ (sin acritud) de Votin



Ojalá. 

+10c


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2008)

Solo aceptare propuestas de venta a 600 € ,hasta el lunes a partir del lunes
solo a 575€
Gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Solo aceptare propuestas de venta a 600 € ,hasta el lunes a partir del lunes
> solo a 575€
> Gracias



Supongo que te podemos meter monedas torcidas como las que te endosan en ebay, verdad? 

Que tio mas pringado.


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Supongo que te podemos meter monedas torcidas como las que te endosan en ebay, verdad?
> 
> Que tio mas pringado.



Y si le encolomamos a Votin unas Filarmónicas de plata bañadas en oro. ¿Notaría la diferencia?. A lo mejor hacemos el negocio del siglo...


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Supongo que te podemos meter monedas torcidas como las que te endosan en ebay, verdad?
> 
> Que tio mas pringado.



Acepto monedas torcidas ---- no problem---

YA te dire yo a ti en febrero cuando compre las monedas a 500€ quien
es el pringao,.......mientras tanto sientate y observa estos 2 meses mientras
pierdes..........................


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y si le encolomamos a Votin unas Filarmónicas de plata bañadas en oro. ¿Notaría la diferencia?. A lo mejor hacemos el negocio del siglo...



Hombre .....si consigues que con las mismas medidas pese una onza de plata
igual que una onza de oro......... igual te estas equivocando de profesion...
y lo tuyo en vez de numismatico es ser trilero
Pero vamos lo puedes intentar..............yo y la guardia civil con saber tu dni tendriamos bastante.


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hombre .....si consigues que con las mismas medidas pese una onza de plata
> igual que una onza de oro......... igual te estas equivocando de profesion...
> y lo tuyo en vez de numismatico es ser trilero
> Pero vamos lo puedes intentar..............yo y la guardia civil con saber tu dni tendriamos bastante.



Yo no soy numismático...tengo demasiado respeto a la profesión para denominarme así.

Respecto a lo de trilero...si se tercia puedo llegar a serlo...pero de guante blanco.

En referencia a la Guardia Civil...Votin, no te pega llamar al Primo del Zumosol. NO es tu estilo...si te enculan en alguna monedita de vez en cuando, pues te lo comes con patatas, hombre. No me salgas maricona, a estas alturas...

Que sepas que NUNCA he hecho trampas asesorando de numismática o metales preciosos a nadie.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Yo no soy numismático...tengo demasiado respeto a la profesión para denominarme así.
> 
> Respecto a lo de trilero...si se tercia puedo llegar a serlo...pero de guante blanco.
> 
> ...



Me he comedido medallas falsas compradas fuera de España y mas cosas.....
pero dentro de España........si la persona en cuestion que te la pega no tiene
un duro ,pues te jodes claro esta.
Pero como sea alguien,comerciante,o medianamente situado, te aseguro que
no le iba a hacer gracia que se le presenten dos guardias civiles en su casa
o trabajo para que se presente a declarar.
Yo una vez me deje timar por 200 putos euros porque me costaba mas desplazarme con mi abogado a una provincia X que pagarle al hijo de puta
del estafador los 200 euros...............pero si hubiera querido joderle me gasto
600 y un dia de trabajo perdido y me lo follo

El delito de estafa es sancionado con pena de prisión de 6 meses a 4 años, siempre que la cantidad defraudada supere los 300,51 € (50.000 Ptas.)

no es igual una monedita de 30 euros que una de 600 €


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me he comedido medallas falsas compradas fuera de España y mas cosas.....
> pero dentro de España........si la persona en cuestion que te la pega no tiene
> un duro ,pues te jodes claro esta.
> Pero como sea alguien,comerciante,o medianamente situado, te aseguro que
> ...



Pero Votin, no me seas antiguo...si donde yo vivo la Guardia Civil ha perdido casi todas sus atribuciones.

Si quieres denunciar un delito de estafa deberías ir a los Mossos d'Esquadra (ya que no hay falsificación de moneda)...y tampoco se iban a matar en la investigación, te lo aseguro...

No te preocupes, ya ocultaría la verdad de forma suficiente para que tú parecieras un primavera y yo un honrado vendedor...ocultando diligentemente los datos sobre la moneda en cuestión.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Dic 2008)

Por cierto Votin, ¿Te hace una moneda Filarmónica de 1 oz. color dorado por tan sólo 300 €?.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por cierto Votin, ¿Te hace una moneda Filarmónica de 1 oz. color dorado por tan sólo 300 €?.



No hombre no,yo te pagaria mas .....por dios no quiero abusar.........301€
pero dices color dorado o Oro del que cago el moro?
color dorado no es igual que oro............te estas guardando la ropa.....

Lo que si me voy a comprar esta noche en EBAY es una filarmonica oro+ 1 doble aguila 20$ por 1340€.........si si si ya se que me estan cobrando de mas
.............600+740=es que soy un blando que le voy a hacer


----------



## VOTIN (6 Dic 2008)

Yo como no hablo catalan no se que son eso de los mozos de cuadras.......solo conozco
por aqui lo de siempre, la que va de VERDE,....................


----------



## Ulisses (6 Dic 2008)

Me gustaría haceros una pregunta con respecto al oro. Las monedas acuñadas en España y las medallas que se hicieron como réplicas, por ejemplo de Alfonso XII de 25 pesetas, pesan 8 gramos. Pero....¿cual es su ley?


Por cierto....se echan de menos las intervenciones de Putinreloaded ¿os lo habeis cargado?


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Dic 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> Me gustaría haceros una pregunta con respecto al oro. Las monedas acuñadas en España y las medallas que se hicieron como réplicas, por ejemplo de Alfonso XII de 25 pesetas, pesan 8 gramos. Pero....¿cual es su ley?
> 
> 
> Por cierto....se echan de menos las intervenciones de Putinreloaded ¿os lo habeis cargado?



creo que la ley es 917 , por lo que he visto,pero vamos ,esperaremos todos a que tiogilito te conteste,para asi saber todos
osea que 7,336 gramos de oro cada moneda,eso creo

yo he comprado a 150 170 euros cada una,desde hace un tiempo, llevo bastantes, ya tengo las que queria, asi que hablo sin miedo a que el forero buitron que a intentado pisarme en mis compras me pise, me suda la polla.
hace poco vi una moneda de esas por 170 euros, cuando el oro estaba mas alto que hoy, llame al tio por telefono ,mostrandome poco interesado y solo llamando para preguntar por pasar el rato, y el hijo puta en cuanto colgé,la subio a 200 euros, jajaja todavia no la han comprado,mirala en
Numisjoya
todavia la tienen a 200 euros

por cierto venden algunas conuna soldadura, para poner en collar, esas son mas baratas, tu veras.

edito; en vives de la cortada pone que la ley es 900


----------



## Ulisses (6 Dic 2008)

Gracias, segundaresidencia.
Yo las he visto en internet a menos de 150 euros en muchos casos. No sé bien si varía la ley entre las originales y las medallas. Yo tengo algunas pero son medallas de las que se han usado tradicionalmente para arras. Otra cosa que ignoro es si esas medallas eran reproducciones exactas hechas en las cecas o son artículos de joyería simplemente. La verdad es que son muy bonitas y, aunque no tienen nada que ver con las monedas tradicionales de una onza, su peso las hace más asequibles y fraccionables en caso de tener que venderlas.


----------



## elias2 (6 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> No hombre no,yo te pagaria mas .....por dios no quiero abusar.........301€
> pero dices color dorado o Oro del que cago el moro?
> color dorado no es igual que oro............te estas guardando la ropa.....
> 
> ...



que pasa Votin, que ahora compras oro ??? yo es que no entiendo nada, todo el dia dando la murga con que el oro es una mierda y va y compra.....

en fin , de todas formas, BIENVENIDO AL CLUB SR VOTIN , que en el fondo ya sabemos que a ti TAMBIEN TE VA EL BARRO EHHH??


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Dic 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> que pasa Votin, que ahora compras oro ??? yo es que no entiendo nada, todo el dia dando la murga con que el oro es una mierda y va y compra.....
> 
> en fin , de todas formas, BIENVENIDO AL CLUB SR VOTIN , que en el fondo ya sabemos que a ti TAMBIEN TE VA EL BARRO EHHH??



Jajajajajajajaja, es cierto Votin es un aurófilo convencido, que tímidamente comienza a salir del armario .

Y tiene enfermiza obsesión por todos los insultos que, inmisericordemente, le propina PutinReloaded, jajajajaja


----------



## VOTIN (6 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja, es cierto Votin es un aurófilo convencido, que tímidamente comienza a salir del armario .
> 
> Y tiene enfermiza obsesión por todos los insultos que, inmisericordemente, le propina PutinReloaded, jajajajaja



Yo colecciono cosas............y si son baratas mejor
a 600 la filarmonica de oro me parece una buena compra ahora,no lo hago
por inversion sino por diversion,
Por inversion lo hare cuando este a 400 para venderosla luego en el 2010 a
900 ...................
En cuanto al putin deciros que es "EL" que me ha puesto en ignorados............
por algo sera...................
TEME MI VERBO Y MI VERGA


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo colecciono cosas............y si son baratas mejor
> a 600 la filarmonica de oro me parece una buena compra ahora,no lo hago
> por inversion sino por diversion,
> Por inversion lo hare cuando este a 400 para venderosla luego en el 2010 a
> ...



...Luego tú mismo pronosticas subidas del 40-50% para el oro en 2010, ¿cierto?.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Dic 2008)

Lo que es cierto que paises como china,india u otros paises emergentes acapararan mucho oro,el incremento de la poblacion hara tambien una mayor demanda en joyeria
por lo que al igual que el petroleo subira y subira...........cuando......cuando lo permitan los paises que mandan


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Dic 2008)

*Precios Monstergold actualizados*

Precios Monstergold actualizados:

Monstergold

No os perdáis los 50 pesos mejicanos (37.5 gramos de oro fino) a 795 euros. El oro más barato del mercado.


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Dic 2008)

jo jo jo ,aunque el oro vaya a subir , una cosa nueva que tiene el mercado es que debido a la aparicion de mas actores en el mercado del oro, estos se aprietan el cinturon a la hora de vender monedas, acabo de mirar la web de CIODE y veo con sorpresa que vende el krugerrand a 699 euros, una pasada,por curiosidad paso por Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata y veo que los tiene a 702 euros(filarmonica), jo jo jo
esto es buena noticia,en munters estan los krugerrand a 650 euros, y ya veo que los venden solo 49 euros mas caros que en bruselas, la verdad no entendia que metiesen esas clavadas solo por ir alli a por ellos, se va normalizando el mercado.
en orodirect no lo se,pero en ciode si compras unas pocas, siempre te toca el precio, tengo curiosidad a ver cuanto las podria bajar

mirar como los de orodirect decian que hasta enero no tenian , en cuanto han visto a plata direct y ciode, que no les faltaba genero, ellos han espabilado y ahora ya tienen oro


----------



## elias2 (9 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> ..........paises como china,india u otros paises emergentes acapararan mucho oro,el incremento de la poblacion hara tambien una mayor demanda......



SR Votin, es usted todo un "goldbug", que bien disimulado que lo tenia.....a ver si ahora va a resultar tambien que es mariquita, que eso no me lo creo, dada la categoria de sus exabruptos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> jo jo jo ,aunque el oro vaya a subir , una cosa nueva que tiene el mercado es que debido a la aparicion de mas actores en el mercado del oro, estos se aprietan el cinturon a la hora de vender monedas, acabo de mirar la web de CIODE y veo con sorpresa que vende el krugerrand a 699 euros, una pasada,por curiosidad paso por Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata y veo que los tiene a 702 euros(filarmonica), jo jo jo
> esto es buena noticia,en munters estan los krugerrand a 650 euros, y ya veo que los venden solo 49 euros mas caros que en bruselas, la verdad no entendia que metiesen esas clavadas solo por ir alli a por ellos, se va normalizando el mercado.
> en orodirect no lo se,pero en ciode si compras unas pocas, siempre te toca el precio, tengo curiosidad a ver cuanto las podria bajar
> 
> mirar como los de orodirect decian que hasta enero no tenian , en cuanto han visto a plata direct y ciode, que no les faltaba genero, ellos han espabilado y ahora ya tienen oro



je,je,je,...

Monstergold les está jodiendo el negocio. Que no me calienten que pego otro rebajón... El de platadirect compra en Anlagegold y revende. Que triste...

En Orodirect no tienen gran cosa. Lingotes y unas miserables filarmónicas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2008)

Pero vamos a ver...este de TheBullionShop (aka platadirect.com) está de coña: 

The Bullion Shop®: MONEDAS PLATA

(filarmónicas a 15 euros, Maples a más de 20, Pandas a 21, Libertades a más de 22, SAEs a 16.5 !!!!) 

¿Cómo esperará revender las monedas de plata mucho más caras que en Anlagegold? :

Silbermünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Si todos sabemos que revende de Anlagegold. Los clientes que time le van a linchar en cuanto se enteren que podían conseguir lo mismo mucho más barato sin intermediarios superfluos. (y la lengua no es un problema con Google Translate )

Este es el problema de estos pasapiseros. No se curran los proveedores y revenden humo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Dic 2008)

yo he comprado plata en First Majestic Silver Corp. - Order Form - Wed Dec 10, 2008 estoy esperando el pedido, salen los lingotes de 10 onzas a menos de 10 euros la onza¡¡¡¡ ya contare como me va , y lo del iva..........


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Dic 2008)

por cierto en EUROGOLD | Buying and Selling of International Currencies, Gold Coins and si venden monedas de oro a españa , espero en breve poder hacer un pedido, aunque por ahorrarme unos eurillos,prefiero comprarlos a www.ciode.net, por cierto ¿habeis visto su pagina?? la ha modificado, y pone que tiene los krugerrand a 750 euros, esta mal puesto


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...este de TheBullionShop (aka platadirect.com) está de coña:
> 
> The Bullion Shop®: MONEDAS PLATA
> 
> ...



jajajaja como te desprestigias a estos ,jode que platadirect tenga los krugerrand a 695 euros y tu a 690 , y encima con factura, que la verdad por 5 euros de diferencia, yo los prefiero con factura, repito; si entran a robar y me los quitan , el seguro me los cubre si tengo la factura, sino me dan por culo

entra al trapo y bajalos je je 
mirar a 695
http://www.platadirect.com/pro.php?id=96043&PHPSESSID=d50f53078be34d5f2dbad66c504b0829


----------



## Deudor (10 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo he comprado plata en First Majestic Silver Corp. - Order Form - Wed Dec 10, 2008 estoy esperando el pedido, salen los lingotes de 10 onzas a menos de 10 euros la onza¡¡¡¡ ya contare como me va , y lo del iva..........



Ya nos comentarás, a ver que tal este sitio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> jajajaja como te desprestigias a estos ,jode que platadirect tenga los krugerrand a 695 euros y tu a 690 , y encima con factura, que la verdad por 5 euros de diferencia, yo los prefiero con factura, repito; si entran a robar y me los quitan , el seguro me los cubre si tengo la factura, sino me dan por culo
> 
> entra al trapo y bajalos je je
> mirar a 695
> http://www.platadirect.com/pro.php?id=96043&PHPSESSID=d50f53078be34d5f2dbad66c504b0829



Yo te doy factura. ¿Qué te crees? 

Los bajaría más pero para qué, ya tengo los mejores precios, y además corro el riesgo que me los compre Votín.


----------



## Pacome (10 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los bajaría más pero para qué, ya tengo los mejores precios, y además corro el riesgo que me los compre Votín.



Monster 690
Inversiones Vivanco 697 (+1,0%)
CIODE 699 (+1,3%)
Platadirect 705 (+2,1%)
.
.
Que lejos quedan aquellos tiempos que asegurabas bajar un 5% sobre el mejor precio en España (3 semanas)

Venga hombre anímate y haz una bajadita.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Monster 690
> Inversiones Vivanco 697 (+1,0%)
> CIODE 699 (+1,3%)
> Platadirect 705 (+2,1%)
> ...



Si te fijas ya les he hecho bajar a todos bastante más de un 5%...y os quejaréis mamones:


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Dic 2008)

Deudor dijo:


> Ya nos comentarás, a ver que tal este sitio.



hombre,no podre decir que no he pagado iva, a ver si nos entendemos....
pero si sale todo ok os recomendare el sitio:

hoy me ha llegado un correo que van a disponer de ya de lingotes de kilo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hombre,no podre decir que no he pagado iva, a ver si nos entendemos....
> pero si sale todo ok os recomendare el sitio:
> 
> hoy me ha llegado un correo que van a disponer de ya de lingotes de kilo



Lo del IVA lo sabrás cuando te llegue. El problema son los aduaneros, no los que te lo venden.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

Estos días me he cargado de metal. He comprado mucho, ya que no quiero perder el tren, especialmente en la plata.

He notado que Anlagegold24, ya está subiendo precios. Y que los mayoristas de onzas, han vendido toda su primera parte de la remesa. Las siguientes monedas que están llegando al mercado salen más caras.

Especialmente han subido de precios las bullion coins más baratas del mercado: la de Andorra y la de las Isla de Cook. 

Ya están advertidos los mayoristas que las siguientes remesas serán más caras. O sea, que se prevé subida de precios, sino necesariamente de la plata, sí de las monedas.

Una cosa está clara: ya están todas colocadas en el mercado.

Mi consejo es que compreis onzas en Alemania. Pero para el que no le vaya bien o decida comprar menos cantidad, o de forma más discreta, me ofrezco a vender parte de lo que he comprado. Ya que agoté gran parte de mi liquidez.

Sé que hay muchos foreros con mucha mala leche, que buscarán los tres pies al gato, pero no hay ni trampa ni cartón.

Debo hacer específica mención a los foreros Monster y Segundaresidencia, que también pusieron a la venta piezas y algún mierdecilla se cebó injustificadamente con ellos.

Pongo a la venta las siguientes piezas:

50 silver rounds 1 oz. 0.999 AG motivo variado a 12,5 € la pieza.
500 monedas 5 Francs Francia 1960-66 0,3221 oz. AG a 4 € la pieza.
600 monedas 100 pesetas España 1966-68. Franco 0,4887 oz AG a 5,90 € la pieza.
500 monedas 5 pesetas España 1871-98 duros de plata 0,7234 oz. AG a 9,60 € la pieza.
50 monedas de 2000 pesetas 1990 de 0.7940 a 0.8031 oz. AG Olimpiadas de Barcelona a 13 € la pieza.

Y para quien le guste más el oro:

10 monedas 25 pesetas España 1876-81 alfonsinas 0,2333 oz.AU calidad MBC a 180 €.
10 monedas " " " " calidad EBC a 190 €.
Realmente son piezas bonitas, en muy buen estado. Son piezas de colección a precio asequible. A veces hay alfonsinas más baratas, pero gastadas.

Para piezas más grandes, también tengo, pero está el forero Monsterspeculator, el que os puede suplir, preferentemente.

Y el especialista del foro en la venta de monedas de 100 pesetas es el sr. Segundaresidencia. 

Las piezas de 2000 pesetas de las olimpiadas, están sin circular, contienen un 50% más plata que las de 12 € actuales, y siempre se pueden cambiar en el cambio de España por 12,01 €. Las tiradas son muy limitadas: luego son una alternativa bastante mejor que las piezas de 12 €.

A quien le pueda interesar que me envie un MP. Evidentemente, el precio lo puedo conservar dependiendo del spot del metal. Especialmente en las piezas de oro es muy sensible. Estas piezas alfonsinas son muy apreciadas en el extranjero, lo mismo que los duros de plata.

Dentro de dos semanas iré a Alemania, y ojalá no me las tenga que llevar: allí las pagan mejor, pero me gustaría que se quedaran aquí.


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y el especialista del foro en la venta de monedas de 100 pesetas es el sr. Segundaresidencia.



no,yo ahora mismo ya no las vendo, las vendere cuando a 10 euros/unidad sea un chollo(tres meses como maximo).
pero el precio es muy bueno, ya es muy dificil verlas por 6 euros unidad, en madrid estan"volando" y la gente esta sabiendo la que nos viene


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Ene 2009)

Quiero agradecer a los foreros por la buena acogida y el interés suscitado por mis artículos de metales preciosos a la venta. No me esperaba tanto entusiasmo, la verdad.

Realmente ha sido muy exitosa. Y espero poner a la venta otras monedas para suscitar el interés general.

Pero como soy incorregible, hoy he adquirido (antes de la subida, por suerte) todavía más genero del que tenía antes y voy a poner parte de él a la venta. Y para congraciarme con el Sr. Monsterspeculator...oro en ingentes cantidades, que quizá también comercializaré. Especialmente las piezas de 20 Francos...

De entrada os avanzo que he comprado 2 monster box de Silver Eagles de USA 2009. Es una caja con 500 piezas en tubos de 20 unidades, muy bien protegidos.

Una me la quedaré yo, y la otra la pongo a la venta en lotes mínimos de 20 piezas, al precio siguiente:

1 tubo: 14,70 €/ ud.
2-5 tubos: 14,60 €/ud.
6 o más tubos: 14,40 €/ ud.

En Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de se pueden comprar más baratas...a 13,40 €, de momento. Pronto las volverán a subir o se agotarán, no me cabe duda. Y siempre y cuando cobren el IVA al 7%, porque como lo cobren al 16%, saldrían más caras.

Es la putada de vivir en Spain, para la moneda nueva. El margen de los que comercian es ajustado, y aún así salen más caras que en el extranjero.

El porte iría a cargo del comprador...aunque si hay entrega en BCN, no habría porte. También puedo almacenar sin coste la mercancia con compromiso formal de entrega, para cuando alguien decida venir a BCN.

Es una moneda mejor que la Filarmónica austríaca, la Libertad mexicana, la Maple canadiense...siempre se paga algo más por ella. Y todas las ediciones se agotan, pese a que las US Mints aumentan cada año la producción.

A quien la pueda interesar que contacte conmigo por MP.

Es una auténtica ocasión para quien tenga monedas de 12 euros...ya que por un poco más es una moneda mucho mejor.

Insisto en Alemania es más barata...de momento. Pero para quien desista de las movidas generadas por comprar en el extranjero es una buena opción.

Creo que estos tiempos van a ser muy divertidos para el oro y la plata: con la tontería se van enlazando las subidas...y cuánto más sube, más demanda existe.


----------



## andion (30 Ene 2009)

Tiogilito.
Dónde compra 1 monster box de Silver Eagles a buen precio......
......Es por no googlear tanto....


----------



## eRPoNCio (30 Ene 2009)

Vendo 10 kilos de oro de 24 kilates en láminas de 250grs.

También tengo alrrededor de 50 kilos de plata en láminas.

Interesados, mandarme privado.


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Ene 2009)

NOTIFICACIÓN OFICIAL DE VENTAS:

De las ofertas lanzadas por mí en este hilo, únicamente queda disponible la siguiente mercancía:

- 250 monedas de Franco a 5,90 €/ud.
- 100 duros de plata a 9,60 €/ud.
- 100 Silver Eagles de 14,70 a 14,40 €/ud. en función de la cantidad.

Quiero dar las gracias por la sensacional acogida que ha tenido la venta de monedas. Y haré otros lotes que puedan satisfacer las necesidades de los foreros.


----------



## auropata (30 Ene 2009)

*a mi me interesan las silver eagles*

te compro los 5 lotes de 20 que te quedan de silver eagles


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> NOTIFICACIÓN OFICIAL DE VENTAS:
> 
> De las ofertas lanzadas por mí en este hilo, únicamente queda disponible la siguiente mercancía:
> 
> ...



joder,me alegro mucho de la acogida que han tenido, sobre todo las de franco, porque a mi me jodio mucho a nivel personal que el payaso del monster me las tirase por tierra, cuando yo se que son buenas, y me jodio mucho pensar que la gente que me las compro, pensase que les habia estado vendiendo mierda, cuando se perfectamente que no era asi


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> te compro los 5 lotes de 20 que te quedan de silver eagles



Pues entonces un MP con los datos, y te explico la operativa. Si te quedas los cinco tubos te sale a 14,60 € x 100 más gastos de envío. Si la entrega es en BCN, porte gratis.


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Ene 2009)

Gracias a los foreros por la buena acogida. Ya tengo reservada -que no vendida, hasta que no se acabe de cobrar- la totalidad de los tubos de la monster box de silver eagles que destine a tal efecto.

Visto el sensacional interés, si pudiera adquirir, aunque fueran tubos sueltos, lo compraría para redistribuirlos.

Cuando le compré las cajas al mayorista, me comentó que según sus noticias, las próximas le llegarían algo más caras. Si la plata sigue la senda alcista, no me extrañaría, ya que en el fondo este mayorista también depende de un major dealer, que si huele la sangre querrá también morder más.


----------



## auropata (30 Ene 2009)

*por cierto otra pregunta*

Vamos a ver: esta respecto del seguro
Por un lado, el tener facturas es interesante por si los robos, para cobrar el seguro. Mi pregunta es:lo que en ese caso (de robo) el seguro te abonaría seria lo que consta en la factura o el valor actual del oro/plata (por ejemplo, cuando la filarmonica llegue a 1000 euros, cobraria 1000 o los 750 que ahora valen? Caso de gran revalorización ¿podría hacerse una venta-recompra ficticia para tener facturas a valor actualizado? se que suena maquiavélico, pero no parece mala idea


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> Vamos a ver: esta respecto del seguro
> Por un lado, el tener facturas es interesante por si los robos, para cobrar el seguro. Mi pregunta es:lo que en ese caso (de robo) el seguro te abonaría seria lo que consta en la factura o el valor actual del oro/plata (por ejemplo, cuando la filarmonica llegue a 1000 euros, cobraria 1000 o los 750 que ahora valen? Caso de gran revalorización ¿podría hacerse una venta-recompra ficticia para tener facturas a valor actualizado? se que suena maquiavélico, pero no parece mala idea



mi pareja trabaja en una compañia de seguros y ella fue la que "negocio" con la compañia, creo que lo que ella firmo en el condicionado fue un valor de reposicion, es decir te darian lo valiese en el momento del rodo la mercancia,si tenias 3 kilos de plata de hace 20 años, te tienen que pagar 3 kilos de plata,lo que valga a ti te da igual,no firmo (creo tampoco estoy seguro) un valor numismatico,sino una cantidad de metal,el tio del seguro si que me acuerdo que nos dijo que se pasaria por casa para verlo,pero no paso,de todas maneras hazle fotos si lo aseguras y si no tambien, 

normalmete cuando roban en casas y se llevan joyas, al seguro se le suelen enseñar las fotos de los bodorrios(todas las marujas con sus joyas ),para que los peritos las valoren, porque nadie guarda facturas de joyas , y sin son heredadas,pues imaginate.
lo malo de mostrar las fotos como prueba es que te las valoran algo menos,y te dan un valor estimado segun el peso a ojo, con factura ya es otra cosa,aunque hayan pasado años


----------



## ee5348z (31 Ene 2009)

Tengo Krugerrands de 1 onza de Oro a 789€.

Aquí fotos:

<a href="http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=17112008749ft2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/7722/17112008749ft2.th.jpg" border="0" /></a><br /><br />



<a href="http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=17112008750vp0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/5170/17112008750vp0.th.jpg" border="0" /></a><br /><br />


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Feb 2009)

*Nuevas ofertas en oro y plata.*

De nuevo saco a la venta más metal. Aprovecho para decir a los foreros que el que tenga que pedir plata a Alemania que agilice...que según mis suministradores los precios van al alza...y que se empiezan a racionar algunas monedas. Y otras ya cuestan de encontrar.

Está claro que cada vez más gente desconfía del papel.

Este listado anula todos los anteriores. A los foreros con género reservado se les respetará el precio pactado.

Los precios de este listado serán en firme una vez haya confirmación del pedido:

BULLION COINS 0.999 sin circular "brilliant uncirculated". Embalajes originales.

1. 30 DOLLAR AUSTRALIA 1993. Calendario Lunar. 32 1/2 oz. AG por 420 €.
1. 30 DOLLAR AUSTRALIA 2008. Koala. 32 1/2 oz. AG por 420 €.
1. TUBO 20 unidades 1 $ Silver Eagle USA 2009 1 oz. AG por 298 €.
1. TUBO 20 unidades 5 $ Silver Maple Canadá 2008 1 oz. AG por 298 €.
40. Monedas de 1 $ Canadá 2006 1/2 oz. AG por 8,85 €/ud.
10. SILVER ROUNDS 5 oz. MOTIVOS PICTÓRICOS PROOF.por 69 €/ud.

MONEDAS DE PLATA

200. 5 PESETAS 1871-1898. Duros de plata. 25 g. 0,900 AG. por 9,90 €/ud.
200. 100 PESETAS 1966-1968. Franco. 19 g. 0,800 AG. por 6,10 €/ud.
200. 5 FRANCOS FRANCIA. 1960-1965. 12 g. 0,835 AG. por 4,15 €/ud.
100. 10 FRANCOS FRANCIA. TIPO HERCULES. 1965-1970. 25 g. 0,900 AG. por 8,90 €.
50. 250 ESCUDOS PORTUGAL. 25 g. 0,680 AG. por 6,85 €/ud.

MONEDAS DE ORO

1. MONEDA ALFONSO XII 1877. Calidad BC. 8.0645 g. 0,900 AU por 180 €.
1. MONEDA ALFONSO XII 1881. Calidad BC. 8.0645 g. 0,900 AU por 180 €.
1. MONEDA ALFONSO XII 1880. Calidad EBC+. 8.0645 g. 0,900 AU por 190 €.
1. MONEDA ALFONSO XII 1879. Calidad SC. 8.0645 g. 0,900 AU por 200 €.

Actualmente a precios de fixing de oro, las piezas la cantidad de oro que contienen asciende a 170 €. Por lo que los precios pueden fluctuar mucho en una sola sesión. Se han de aceptar en firme los pedidos para este tipo de piezas, ya que el margen es estrechísimo.

Amplio surtido de monedas de 20 Francos, Libras, etc...

Quien desee contactar conmigo que me mande un MP.

*EDITO: GRACIAS a los foreros por la sensacional acogida que ha tenido la venta de monedas. En principio, están reservadas todas las bullion coin de 1/2 y 1 onza, y todas las alfonsinas, excepto una en calidad EBC+, y se han vendido la mitad de los duros, y algunas de 100 pesetas.

Intentaré reponer género lo antes posible (no tengo problema en las alfonsinas) y abrirme a monedas de oro más asequibles, como los 20 Francos, a petición de algunos foreros.

También intentaré comprar otra monster box de silver eagles para poder satisfacer la demanda.

Un saludo.*


----------



## -H- (7 Feb 2009)

Tiogilito me caso en breve y por supuesto no pienso usar medallas de arras, sino dinero de verdad, es decir monedas de plata, tengo pensado usar un ecu, una onza de la casa de mexico, una pequeña con la inscripción dos pesetas 100 piezas un kilo, una de 2000 del año goya, otra de 12 euros del 2004, en fin diversas monedas que para mi tienen valor simbolico, a ver si me preparas algun lotecillo complementario, la semana que viene ando por Barna y lo recogeria gustoso. Algunas que me faltan representativas es la de cinco euros holandesa y el traido y llevado duro de franco o alguna más que me aconsejes y sea más bien pequeña por que sean fáciles de usar de arras
Aparte podría estar interesado en alguno de los lotes que nos ofreces


----------



## tiogilito888 (7 Feb 2009)

Compañero H,

Gracias por pensar en mí, y que sea en hora buena el futuro matrimonio.

Siento discrepar de aquello que emprende con tanta ilusión en la búsqueda de monedas...pero considero que las arras deben ser siempre de monedas homogéneas. 

He visto la compra de muchas arras...y lo importante -y elegante- es que sean de igual tamaño. No importa que sean de oro o plata (ya que en realidad eso va acorde al nivel económico, habitualmente). Y en general se eligen piezas pequeñas a grandes.

Unas piezas que yo -modestamente- le recomendaría son los pesetones españoles, ya que son bonitos y razonablemente baratos. Y se pueden comprar en calidad MBC a un precio asequible. 

Y si desea algo más "brillante", puede cogerse unos ecus en calidad proof de distintos países europeos.

O incluso, las mismas piezas de Holanda de 5 euros pueden hacer bien la función.

Pero yo considero más elegante: monedas intermedias de tamaño, en buen estado y fuera de circulación (así siempre causan más asombro).

Monedas tipo duro...pues como que no. Son demasiado grandes. Lo importante es elemento simbólico, y los pesetones son piezas sólidas de plata con un tamaño muy adecuado.

Ahora bien, es tan solo mi punto de vista, que cada uno haga con su vida y patrimonio, lo que más desee. Tan sólo le brindo mi opinión.

Un saludo.





-H- dijo:


> Tiogilito me caso en breve y por supuesto no pienso usar medallas de arras, sino dinero de verdad, es decir monedas de plata, tengo pensado usar un ecu, una onza de la casa de mexico, una pequeña con la inscripción dos pesetas 100 piezas un kilo, una de 2000 del año goya, otra de 12 euros del 2004, en fin diversas monedas que para mi tienen valor simbolico, a ver si me preparas algun lotecillo complementario, la semana que viene ando por Barna y lo recogeria gustoso. Algunas que me faltan representativas es la de cinco euros holandesa y el traido y llevado duro de franco o alguna más que me aconsejes y sea más bien pequeña por que sean fáciles de usar de arras
> Aparte podría estar interesado en alguno de los lotes que nos ofreces


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Feb 2009)

A ver si me podeis recomendar que hacer...

Un chino de ebay me ofrece esta moneda de 1kg de plata http://***.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180326982609&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:CA:1123 (Si os sale *** substituir por c g i)

por 61$ + 90$ de envio = 150$

Vamos, MUCHO MENOS de la cotizacion actual...

No se que hacer, si es falsa me la pela pues en plata vale MUCHO mas, pero igual es una aleacion o asi....

¿que hago?


----------



## wolfy (7 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A ver si me podeis recomendar que hacer...
> 
> Un chino de ebay me ofrece esta moneda de 1kg de plata http://***.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180326982609&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:CA:1123 (Si os sale *** substituir por c g i)
> 
> ...



Yo que tu tendria mucho cuidado, es muy posible que sea una aleacion chapada o que ni siquiera se moleste en mandartela
Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Yo que tu tendria mucho cuidado, es muy posible que sea una aleacion chapada o que ni siquiera se moleste en mandartela
> Un saludo



mandarla la manda xk sino le devuelvo el cargo por paypal, el tema es que sea una aleacion... eso como se podria detectar facilmente? o es imposible?
el tema esque de los chinos fiate tu... XD


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (7 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A ver si me podeis recomendar que hacer...
> 
> Un chino de ebay me ofrece esta moneda de 1kg de plata http://***.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180326982609&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:CA:1123 (Si os sale *** substituir por c g i)
> 
> ...



Mucho ojo con los chinitos en ebay... pasa de él, no corras riesgos innecesarios


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Feb 2009)

Pues gracias a ambos, pasare de el...

Me ha mandao este mensaje, que pese a que se bastante ingles, la mitad ni lo entiendo XD

Dear friend: 
Hi!Very happy the letter received you!The item arrive the postage of Spain is 90 USD.The item has very the content of Gao.Have very collect of Gao value.BE very worthy of you own, sincerely of hope you don't want to miss the an a fair show. 
Expectation with you of trade.Thanks! 
Wish your good luck!


----------



## vidarr (7 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues gracias a ambos, pasare de el...
> 
> Me ha mandao este mensaje, que pese a que se bastante ingles, la mitad ni lo entiendo XD
> 
> ...



Es que creo que está en inglés dialectal, concretamente en el dialecto "inglés de traductor automático".


----------



## tiogilito888 (7 Feb 2009)

Como habreis podido observar tanto la plata como el oro comienzan a despertar de su letargo.

La plata ha subido, en euros, en torno al 26% en el último mes...y se vende todo. De hecho, ahora hay más demanda que cuando estaba más barata.

Hoy he estado con uno de mis suministradores: les han subido la moneda nueva, en torno a un 20% + IVA...y aún así racionan determinado género. Como habreis podido observar en mis comentarios, a mi me gusta adentrarme en los pormenores del mercado, y no sólo evaluar las situaciones desde los gráficos de un determinado portfolio, o lo que digan algunos comentaristas de USA.

Pues por lo que voy preguntando a la gente a la que habitualmente compro: están adquiriendo metales preciosos todo tipo de personas, desde agentes de bolsa, hasta comunidades budistas, pasando por individuos antisistema, o incluso jubilados que no tienen clara la situación bancaria global. No deja de ser interesante lo variopinto de la población que ya no cree en el sistema...

¿Y por qué los suministradores no compran más?...como por ejemplo pasa en Alemania...Pues porque no sale a cuenta: para reservar la mercancia hace falta dar una entrega a cuenta, y luego realizar el pago tras la entrega. El margen real para el distribuidor ronda en torno al 6%, mientras que el IVA que paga es del 16% tras adquiririr la mercancia. Demasiado capital invertido para un margen tan pequeño...

Ojalá aquí llegaran empresas como las que hay en Alemania, USA o Canadá, donde poder adquirir metales preciosos de una forma mucho más profesional y a mejor precio, pero mientras ello ocurra, os ofrezco los siguientes productos:

ESTA NUEVA OFERTA ANULA TODAS LAS ANTERIORES. A LOS PEDIDOS RESERVADOS Y CONFIRMADOS SE LES RESPETARÁ EL PRECIO ANTERIOR.

PLATA

-1 Lote de 14 silver rounds (motivos variados) de 1oz. 0,999 por 168 euros.
-5 lotes de 3 monedones de 5 oz. 0,999 (motivos variados) por 210 euros/lote.
-3 lotes de 50 duros de plata ESPAÑA 1871-1899 0,900 por 525 euros/lote.
-2 lotes de 20 Filármonicas AUSTRIA de plata 1 oz. 0,999 en blister individual original por 315 euros/lote.
-2 lotes de 20 Silver maples CANADA de plata 1 oz. por 315 euros/lote.
-2 lotes de moneda 30 dólares de AUSTRALIA Koala 2008 de 32,5 oz 0,999 por 435 euros/lote.
-2 lotes de 100 monedas de 5 FF FRANCIA de 12 g. 0,835 (10,02 g. de plata pura por moneda) por 425 euros (en perfecto estado, plata muy dividida en piezas pequeñas) por 425 euros/lote.

ORO

- Alfonsinas en calidad BC. 180 euros. Consultar fechas.
- Alfonsinas en calidad MBC 190 euros. Consultar fechas.
- Alfonsinas en calidad EBC 200 euros. Consultar fechas.
- Alfonsinas en calidad SC 210 euros. Consultar fechas.
- Monedas 20 FF. franceses, suizos, belgas o 20 liras italianas...desde 145 ud. (en función de la cantidad).
- Libras (sovereigns) de Gran Bretaña, 7,32 g. de oro puro. 180 euros/ud.
- Monedas de 2 rands Sudáfrica (tirada escasísima) en calidad SC, 7,32 g. oro puro, es la moneda que sirve como precendente del Krugerrand, con la misma ley 0,917, y un diseño muy parecido en el reverso. Es como tener krugerrands, pero con la ventaja de tener monedas más pequeñas. Según el año de emisión, no son piezas fáciles de conseguir a 188 euros/ud.

Regalo: por cualquier compra superior a 300 euros, se recibirá como regalo la moneda de medio dólar USA de plata de Kennedy.

NOTA: portes y seguros a cargo del comprador.

Ojalá los que tengais monedas de 12 euros de plata os las podais sacar a tiempo, y sacar mejor partido al dinero, comprando más cantidad de plata.


*EDITO: HASTA EL MOMENTO TENGO RESERVADAS:
LAS SILVER ROUNDS.
20 MAPLES.
LAS ALFONSINAS SIN CIRCULAR
LAS MONEDAS DE 2 RANDS DE SUDÁFRICA*


----------



## Ulisses (9 Feb 2009)

Vuelvo a preguntar en este hilo:
¿alguien conoce el motivo por el cual el señor Putinreloaded ha sido baneado?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (9 Feb 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar en este hilo:
> ¿alguien conoce el motivo por el cual el señor Putinreloaded ha sido baneado?



Presuntamente por atacar con ramilletes de pollas un hilo de beobachter.

No es coña.

Yo ruego encarecidamente al admin que le levante el castigo ya.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Feb 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Presuntamente por atacar con ramilletes de pollas un hilo de beobachter.
> 
> No es coña.
> 
> Yo ruego encarecidamente al admin que le levante el castigo ya.




Bueno, en ese caso, me sumo a su petición, fluctuat nec mengitur. De lo contrario yo también abandonaré el foro, pero voluntariamente.


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Feb 2009)

deberiamos hacer una peticion para ver si desbanean a putin, porque el foro no es lo mismo sin el


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Feb 2009)

Evidentemente sería una necedad no valorar en su justa medida las valiosísimas aportaciones del forero PutinReloaded. Es que en el foro puede haber mucho talibán, y no precisamente me refiero al "Hortográfico".

Pero el sr. Putin se ha vuelto a recargar, y ahora es PutinReReloaded...confío en que sea el legítimo, y que no le hayan clonado.


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Feb 2009)

Nuevas ofertas Tiogilito888. 

ESTA TARIFA ANULA TODAS LAS ANTERIORES

Cómo sé positivamente que a algunos foreros les jode que exista este hilo, oferto el género con muchísimo más placer.

Compré al final sólo una monster box de silver eagles...ya que han subido, y mucho. Pero es lo que hay...la subida de la plata la han trasladado directamente a las monedas.

ORO

1 ud. 1 Krugerrand Sudáfrica SC 780 euros/ud. (anlagegold24.de lo tiene a 795,00). *EDITO: YA HAN SUBIDO A 798,50 €.*
5 ud. 2 rands Sudáfrica SC 205 euros/ud. (anlagegold24.de los tiene a 214,80 euros).
10 ud. Soberanos Gran Bretaña a 185 €/ud.(anlagegold24.de no los vende).
10 ud. 20 Francos Francia, Suiza o Bélgica a 150 €/ud. (anlagegold24.de no los vende). *EDITO: AHORA YA SÍ QUE LOS VENDEN, Y PIDEN POR LOS 20 FRANCOS SUIZOS LA BONITA CIFRA DE 192,50 EUROS. Jajajajajaja, como están espabilando en Anlagegold24, eso de ir desbordado de pedidos, la verdad es que les dá alas para incrementar los precios. Y ESTO ES TAN SOLO EL PRINCIPIO.*

PLATA

10 ud. Medallones 5 oz. plata pura calidad Proof. Motivos variados 73 euros/ud.
200 monedas de 5 pesetas 1871-1898 "duros de plata" 25 g. ley 0.900 a 10,60 euros/ud.
200 monedas de Franco 100 pesetas 19 g. ley 0.800 a 6,40 euros/ud.
500 monedas de 5 FF 1960-1965 12 g. ley 0.835 a 4,25 euros/ud.
10 ud. Blister 10 monedas 1$ Canadá media onza 0.9999 a 92.5 euros/blister. Embalaje original.
1 lingote plata 250 g. UBS (Argor) embalaje original, impecable por 125 euros.
2 lingotes plata 100 g. UBS por 50 euros/ud.
5 monedas kookaburra, Koala, calendario lunar, etc... años varios, 1 kg. (32,5 oz.) ley 0.999 por 465 euros/ud.
1 lote Silver Maples 50 ud. por 797 euros.

COMBINADOS ORO Y PLATA.

10 lotes TUBO SILVER EAGLES 2009 (20 ud.) + 20 Francos oro por 475 euros/lote.
10 lotes TUBO SILVER EAGLES 2009 (20 ud.) + Soberano por 510 euros/lote.
3 lotes TUBOFilarmónicas 2008 (20 ud.) + 20 Francos oro por 470 euros/lote.



A quien le pueda interesar que me envie un MP. Gracias.


----------



## merche400 (13 Feb 2009)

Pregunto yo....

¿Cuanto me dariais por estas cosillas? 

-50 monedas 2 onzas libertad = 100 onzas
-50 monedas 1 onza libertad = 50 onzas
-40 monedas (2 tubos plastico) filarmonicas= 40 onzas
==========================================

- 1 tubo monedas Holanda (20 monedas 5 euros)


Pack completo... no se venden por separado. Disponibilidad en el mismo día...solo unas horas.

Espero ofertas...pero si no me convencen... no las vendo o las vendo por otros lugares que den mas.



saludos


----------



## Akita (13 Feb 2009)

Seguro que tendréis una buena razón, pero empiezo a no entender que los máximos promotores de los metales en este foro tratéis de vender vuestro oro y vuestra plata, a la vez que sostenéis que los precios de ambos metales no pueden sino seguir subiendo y que además carecéis de ninguna urgencia ni estrechez económica que os empuje a conseguir liquidez.

Cuando apenas eran anuncios de venta procedentes de foreros no habituales (como la peruana) o de vendedores profesionales confesos, no le he dado demasiada importancia, pero ahora que observo a monsterespeculator, tiogilito, segundaresidencia y, sobre todo, merche400 (el mayor acumulador y argentoproselitista del foro) ofreciendo mercancia, comienzo a pensar que algo en el puzzle no encaja. ¿Cuál es la lógica de este movimiento? Quizás lo habéis explicado en éste o algún otro hilo y me lo he perdido.


----------



## Elputodirector (13 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Seguro que tendréis una buena razón, pero empiezo a no entender que los máximos promotores de los metales en este foro tratéis de vender vuestro oro y vuestra plata, a la vez que sostenéis que los precios de ambos metales no pueden sino seguir subiendo y que además carecéis de ninguna urgencia ni estrechez económica que os empuje a conseguir liquidez.
> 
> Cuando apenas eran anuncios de venta procedentes de foreros no habituales (como la peruana) o de vendedores profesionales confesos, no le he dado demasiada importancia, pero ahora que observo a monsterespeculator, tiogilito, segundaresidencia y, sobre todo, merche400 (el mayor acumulador y argentoproselitista del foro) ofreciendo mercancia, comienzo a pensar que algo en el puzzle no encaja. ¿Cuál es la lógica de este movimiento? Quizás lo habéis explicado en éste o algún otro hilo y me lo he perdido.



Basicamente intentan vender un crecepelo. Es una tecnica muy usada en Spain. Ya se hizo en su dia con sellos, placas fotovoltaicas, ladrillos, acciones de bancos, etc. Ahora toca plata.


----------



## Aferro (13 Feb 2009)

Hola.
Yo he comprado algo de plata. No tendré mas de 2000 euros en monedas. Reconozco que tienen cierta magia telúrica. Yo no soy un inversor potente y no voy a comprar monedas en el extranjero, por eso me parece bien que otrso que si lo hacen me ofrezcan algunas onzas a un precio bastante comedido. Siempre será mas barato que Oodirect y otras casas de venta en España. No veo que sea un contrasentido. Con los dos dedos de frente que tenemos cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera y obrar en consecuencia. Estarás o no de acuerdo pero no pondrás en tela de juicio las razones que cada uno pueda tener siempre y cuando se beban en la fuente de la corrección y respeto.
Saludos.


----------



## Domin (13 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Seguro que tendréis una buena razón, pero empiezo a no entender que los máximos promotores de los metales en este foro tratéis de vender vuestro oro y vuestra plata, a la vez que sostenéis que los precios de ambos metales no pueden sino seguir subiendo y que además carecéis de ninguna urgencia ni estrechez económica que os empuje a conseguir liquidez.
> 
> Cuando apenas eran anuncios de venta procedentes de foreros no habituales (como la peruana) o de vendedores profesionales confesos, no le he dado demasiada importancia, pero ahora que observo a monsterespeculator, tiogilito, segundaresidencia y, sobre todo, merche400 (el mayor acumulador y argentoproselitista del foro) ofreciendo mercancia, comienzo a pensar que algo en el puzzle no encaja. ¿Cuál es la lógica de este movimiento? Quizás lo habéis explicado en éste o algún otro hilo y me lo he perdido.




Hombre pues yo veo claro porque quieren vender los mayores promotores de comprar metales, ellos te venden parte de los suyos a un precio un poco mas caro de lo que ellos lo han comprado, y asi pueden seguir comprando mas. No te lo venden porque ya no los quieran o al menos eso es lo que entiendo yo, si no para poder comprar todavia mas con la plusvalia que les deje la venta.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Feb 2009)

Estrategias de comprar hoy para vender pasado mañana ,o comprar hoy para protegerse del mad max los proximos 29 años, con cualquiera de las dos perdereis dinero,fijo


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Seguro que tendréis una buena razón, pero empiezo a no entender que los máximos promotores de los metales en este foro tratéis de vender vuestro oro y vuestra plata, a la vez que sostenéis que los precios de ambos metales no pueden sino seguir subiendo y que además carecéis de ninguna urgencia ni estrechez económica que os empuje a conseguir liquidez.
> 
> Cuando apenas eran anuncios de venta procedentes de foreros no habituales (como la peruana) o de vendedores profesionales confesos, no le he dado demasiada importancia, pero ahora que observo a monsterespeculator, tiogilito, segundaresidencia y, sobre todo, merche400 (el mayor acumulador y argentoproselitista del foro) ofreciendo mercancia, comienzo a pensar que algo en el puzzle no encaja. ¿Cuál es la lógica de este movimiento? Quizás lo habéis explicado en éste o algún otro hilo y me lo he perdido.



yo ya no vendo 
creo que ahora mismo el que vende pierde


----------



## Akita (13 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo ya no vendo
> creo que ahora mismo el que vende pierde




A eso voy.

En cualquier caso me quedo con la explicación de Domin, tampoco quiero fomentar otra discusión baldía; supongo que tal comportamiento es verosímil si mantienes un contacto fluido, directo y de primera mano con los suministradores, como parece ser el caso de tiogilito y monsterespeculator, pero lo de merche400 me ha extrañado sobremanera, porque le recuerdo en búsqueda permanente de páginas extranjeras donde comprar plata, sufriendo los avatares que sufrimos todos los que estamos fuera de ese circuito y no tenemos acceso de primera mano a los suministradores... ¿y ahora vende sus filarmómicas para comprar más en alguna página alemana?

También le recuerdo (igual han cambiado las circunstancias, no leo todos los posts de todos los hilos aureoplateros) lamentarse por no poder comprar más monedas de 5 euros holandesas, quejándose de que incluso habían cerrado el grifo desde el banco nacional holandés... ¿y ahora vende 20 monedas de esas que estaba loco por conseguir y de las no tiene ninguna garantía de que pueda seguir consiguiendo? Extraño.


----------



## Germain (13 Feb 2009)

Las va a vender para comprar latas de atún, dentro de nada veremos hilos preguntando qué marca es mejor. Yo compro las monedas de Holanda a 5 euros la unidad.


----------



## Gamu (13 Feb 2009)

También puede ser que el que vende, necesite el dinero para YA, La crisis, y las hipotecas, aprietan mucho a mucha gente. Quizá merche necesite el dinero para algo...


----------



## merche400 (13 Feb 2009)

Creo que me he pasado comprando plata. Propiamente creo que sobrepaso muuuuyyyy ampliamente el 10% recomendado de tus ahorros. No solo eso...sino que me han entrado de un colega, las libertades. Monedas que no conocía y que me parecen bastante chulas.

Yo vendo esto por varios motivos...
-1º Tengo mucha plata..directa(filarmonicas, 12 euros y poco de holanda y mapples(sin recibir aún...) ) e indirecta(libertades,kookaburras y panda)
-2º Mi otra pasion son las motos y he visto una que me va como anillo al dedo.
-3º Quiero sacarme unas pelillas para gastar en gasolina, mono y casco.


Es decir... resumiendo... que quiero sacar una vil plusvalía para que la compra de un caprichillo no me resulte tan cara.


----------



## fmc (13 Feb 2009)

vaya madmaxista de mierda


----------



## merche400 (13 Feb 2009)

fmc dijo:


> vaya madmaxista de mierda



Kawa KZ1000







Moto-Madmaxista total...


----------



## fmc (13 Feb 2009)

Ahora sólo tienes que cambiar el peinado


----------



## merche400 (13 Feb 2009)

Buenos chicos...para evitar el tener que enviarme mensajes y tal, lo vendo a 18'50 euros la onza.

Las holandesas me costaron cerca de 5'65 euros la unidad (transporte, ligero premiun, gastos transferencia) y por menos de 9 euros nada.

Eso es todo...tan amigos.


Me van a dejar manosear este finde una kookabura de 1kg... ya os contaré si la vende o no. Si la vendo yo...obviamente, me llevo algo de calderilla pa'l motobote.


----------



## Lino (13 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Buenos chicos...para evitar el tener que enviarme mensajes y tal, lo vendo a 18'50 euros la onza.
> 
> Las holandesas me costaron cerca de 5'65 euros la unidad (transporte, ligero premiun, gastos transferencia) y por menos de 9 euros nada.
> 
> ...



Amo a vé, quementere yho:

¿Que algo que te ha costado 5,65 hace un mes lo quieres vender a 9?

¿Y es en este foro donde ponéis a caer de un burro a los promotoreh inmobiliarioh?

¡Jesús mío de mi corazón! Alucinada me he ... :


----------



## Germain (13 Feb 2009)

Lino dijo:


> Amo a vé, quementere yho:
> 
> ¿Que algo que te ha costado 5,65 hace un mes lo quieres vender a 9?
> 
> ...



Bienvenida al mundo de los pasaplateros.


----------



## Domin (13 Feb 2009)

Je je je, yo creia que lo iva a poner a precio de alguna pagina española tipo inversionesvivanco para ganarse un dinerillo con la diferencia entre el precio de aqui y el de Alemania, pero veo que a picao mas alto


----------



## Akita (13 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Buenos chicos...para evitar el tener que enviarme mensajes y tal, lo vendo a *18'50* euros la onza.
> 
> Las holandesas me costaron cerca de 5'65 euros la unidad (transporte, ligero premiun, gastos transferencia) y *por menos de 9 euros nada.*
> 
> ...




Este país no tiene arreglo.


----------



## merche400 (13 Feb 2009)

Las monedas de 100 pesetas(0'60 euros).. han pasado de 3 euros la pieza a 7 euros.... 


Creo incluso que vendo las holandesas hasta muy baratas  habida cuenta que ya no se venden y practicamente no hay en ebay. 


La gasolina es cara... muy cara... y las plusvalias deben de estar en consonancia.


----------



## Lino (13 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Las monedas de 100 pesetas(0'60 euros).. han pasado de 3 euros la pieza a 7 euros....



Pues trankila que en cuanto se pase la euforia forera retornarán a los tres euros. A 3 tienes toneladas en las fundidoras.

(digo yo, aunque solamente me gusta el oro)


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (13 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> A eso voy.
> 
> En cualquier caso me quedo con la explicación de Domin, tampoco quiero fomentar otra discusión baldía; supongo que tal comportamiento es verosímil si mantienes un contacto fluido, directo y de primera mano con los suministradores, como parece ser el caso de tiogilito y monsterespeculator, pero lo de merche400 me ha extrañado sobremanera, porque le recuerdo en búsqueda permanente de páginas extranjeras donde comprar plata, sufriendo los avatares que sufrimos todos los que estamos fuera de ese circuito y no tenemos acceso de primera mano a los suministradores... ¿y ahora vende sus filarmómicas para comprar más en alguna página alemana?
> 
> También le recuerdo (igual han cambiado las circunstancias, no leo todos los posts de todos los hilos aureoplateros) lamentarse por no poder comprar más monedas de 5 euros holandesas, quejándose de que incluso habían cerrado el grifo desde el banco nacional holandés... ¿y ahora vende 20 monedas de esas que estaba loco por conseguir y de las no tiene ninguna garantía de que pueda seguir consiguiendo? Extraño.



A mí también me parece raro raro raro
¿Habrá que empezar a pensar mal? Joder, mi abuela se pasó toda mi infancia diciéndome que desconfiara de todo el mundo y así lo hice, pero con los años me he vuelto cándido y me han dado más de un palo: ese amigo al que dejas dinero y jamás vuelves a ver, esa empresa que te estafa pero no hay manera de pillarla legalmente...

He vuelto a picar?


----------



## merche400 (13 Feb 2009)

No se si ha quedado claro que, aparte de la plata que ya poseo, he puesto en el mismo lote unas monedas de un colega que tiene cantidad de monedas. Sobre todo kookaburras y libertades. Así pues... si alguna vez necesito mas monedas, solo tengo que llamarlo y pasar de los mierdas de anangelod24 que, por unas putas 25 mapples, no me envian 100 filarmónicas y ya estoy un poco mosqueado de los alemanes.


No creo que haya nada de malo en vender pequeña parte de mi plata para sacar pingües beneficios, habida cuenta que dentro de poco costará mas de esas 18.50 euros que publicito.

Pero cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera...luego no me lloreis que quereis kookaburras y libertades....jejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## Gamu (13 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Las monedas de 100 pesetas(0'60 euros).. han pasado de 3 euros la pieza a 7 euros....



De eso nada, que por 6 euros las tienes en ebay, y si buscas en numismáticas alguna encuentras por 5,5. 

Estas pidiendo que te paguen un premium de más de un 80% por monedas "normalitas" que se pueden comprar en cualquier parte. Promocionando un precio completamente irreal, y publicitándolo. 

A eso en bolsa lo llaman "calentar un valor". Y puede ser legítimo, si no fuera porque según tu tienes intenciones reales de venderlas. Poniendo esos precios, lo dudo mucho.


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> De eso nada, que por 6 euros las tienes en ebay, y si buscas en numismáticas alguna encuentras por 5,5.



perdona,a 7,99 en ebay......



Gamu dijo:


> Estas pidiendo que te paguen un premium de más de un 80% por monedas "normalitas" que se pueden comprar en cualquier parte. Promocionando un precio completamente irreal, y publicitándolo.
> 
> A eso en bolsa lo llaman "calentar un valor". Y puede ser legítimo, si no fuera porque según tu tienes intenciones reales de venderlas. Poniendo esos precios, lo dudo mucho.



a mi ahora mismo me suda el rabo lo que se diga de vender o comprar a traves del foro, eso parece que crea envidias por lo que aqui se ve, yo ahora personalmente considero un error vender plata, y que conste que yo lo he estado haciendo, pero creo que va a pegar un pelotazo tal, que como merche venda a 14 o 15 y luego veamos las onzas a mas de 20 euros (yo lo veo facil en 3 meses como mucho), merche se va a cortar las venas.
mi postura es estar quietecito y esperar...........
porque si vendes al final te quedas sin nada, y cuando pegue el pelotazo te das de ostias tu solito
YA LO HE DICHO;
EL QUE VENDE PIERDE


----------



## merche400 (13 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ....personalmente considero un error vender plata, y que conste que yo lo he estado haciendo, pero creo que va a pegar un pelotazo tal, que como merche venda a 14 o 15 y luego veamos las onzas a mas de 20 euros (yo lo veo facil en 3 meses como mucho), merche se va a cortar las venas.
> mi postura es estar quietecito y esperar...........
> porque si vendes al final te quedas sin nada, y cuando pegue el pelotazo te das de ostias tu solito
> YA LO HE DICHO;
> EL QUE VENDE PIERDE



Asias por el consejo...pero eso de vender a 14.... ni loco.

Lo que pasa esque ahora tengo un contacto...de los buenos, aqui en Valencia, que me va a evitar tener que pedir plata a los alemanes y los consabidos cabreos de esperar 1 mes un pedido :

Ahora lo tengo practicamente en el acto...veo la plata...la sobo  y...me la llevo...

Así si me deshago de algo de plata para ganar unos durillos...mejor que mejor. 
Quien quiera ver esta operaracion mas allá de una simple y llana operacion especulativa  es su problema.


----------



## Gamu (13 Feb 2009)

perdona tu, segundaresidencia. Las monedas individuales sin circular puede que se vendan a 8 euros. Los lotes de monedas de 100 pesetas, no llegan a 6 euros por cada moneda. Pon en seguimiento algunos artículos y los verás.

Y en las numismáticas (que saben más de esto que todos nosotros) venden esas monedas A PESO según la cotización de la plata de cada momento. O sea que ahora mismo no valen más de 5,5 euros cada una, si las encuentras claro...

Cada uno pone el precio que le da la gana, y la gente compra si le parece bien,y me parece perfecto que la gente especule e intente lucrarse con la compra-venta de plata. Si alguien le paga a merche lo que pide, la aplaudiré por su buen hacer comercial. Lo cual no quita que el resto de foreros seamos libres de decir que esas monedas las puedes tener AHORA en un millón de sitios, y mucho más baratas. 

Soy un defensor del libre comercio (cada uno pone el precio que le da la gana a los bienes que posee), pero también de la libre competencia (comparar precios es fundamental). 

Decir que "no vendo si no gano un 50% en un més" es especular al alza y pretender "calentar" el valor de la plata, igual que hacen muchos en bolsa que se pasan la vida escribiendo en foros diciendo "yo no vendo hasta que llegue a XXXX" o "en un par de meses esto llegará a un 30% más". 

Yo ahora mismo no vendo plata, la compro (aunque no para especular, sino para atesorar), así que se podría decir que comparto tu opinión de que no es bueno vender ahora. Pero precisamente por eso se a cuanto cotizan las monedas de plata que merche vende, y sus precios están por encima de la cotización, del "precio de equilibrio" de mercado. Por eso digo que si logra vender sus monedas, le doy mis más sinceras felicitaciones, pero dudo de que lo consiga.


----------



## pepsi (13 Feb 2009)

*en asturias*

Una pregunta, ¿alguien sabe de sitios en Asturias donde se pueda comprar oro y plata?
Inicialmente estaba interesado en adquirir bullion de plata, y por más que he buscado no encuentro nada.

Un saludo


----------



## Gamu (13 Feb 2009)

si buscas en las paginas amarillas, te salen las tiendas de numismática de asturias, hay cinco. Llama a todas, y pregunta si tienen onzas de plata y/o monedas de plata a peso. Seguramente en alguna tengan algo.

Sino, siempre te queda comprar por internet...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Soy un defensor del libre comercio (cada uno pone el precio que le da la gana a los bienes que posee), pero también de la libre competencia (comparar precios es fundamental).



Es que algunos que venden monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas no son defensores del libre comercio, ni siquiera de la libre expresión. Aunque basta con meterlos en la lista de ignorados para tenerlos bien jodidos.

Si dices cosas tan de cajón como que las monedas de 100 ptas Franco no son monedas de tipo bullion, lo cual es cierto por definición pues la ley es inferior a 900, te insultan. Si emites objeciones razonadas a la plata o a la proporción idónea oro/plata, esos foreros, que no saben nada de finanzas y ni de economía, te lo discuten con insultos. Para el colmo la falta de hombría de esos mierdas que se permiten insultar a una mujer como la forera "lonchafinismo" que aunque (ironic mode ON) sea Ucraniana vale mil veces más que ellos. Supongo que todos habréis visto las legiones de pomperos plateros que vemos desfilar por estos hilos. Es que son de risa. Se pensarán que somos idotas. ¡¡ Parece esto el camarote de los hermanos Marx !!

Por supuesto que se pueden comprar esas monedas de 100 ptas ahora perfectamente a 6 y a 5,50 euros. La gente no quiere mierdabullion. El día que las quieras vender te las pagarán al spot de la plata menos un porcentaje importante. Todo lo que no sea categoría bullion, salvo que tenga valor numismático, vale mucho menos. 

Todo esto porque se piensan que vendiendo en el foro van a ganar mucho y a hacerse ricos a costa de pardillos. Ni saben comportarse, ni saben vender. Intentan meter márgenes de un 30%, o incluso del 100%, y la gente no es idiota. Así vendes una vez y se acabó. Luego quieren echar la culpa a los demás porque no venden, y no se dan cuenta que no valen para ello. Al cliente no se le engaña. Se le ofrecen buenos precios.

Akita preguntaba. Aquí le explico mi caso. Yo he ayudado a algunos foreros a comprar plata y oro a precio mucho más bajo del que se podía encontrar en España. Al mismo tiempo que he comprado para mi, les he comprado a ellos. Amortizaba mis gastos y les hacia un favor. Pero ya no lo hago. Yo tengo lo mio y ya no vale la pena. 

Este es un mundo en el que si tienes buenos contactos puedes comprar mucho más barato. Los que están vendiendo en el foro tienen precios salidos de madre. Podría vender un 5-15% más barato y hacer negocio si me saliese de los huevos.


----------



## stigmesh (13 Feb 2009)

En España la Ley 17/1985 sobre Objetos Fabricados con Metales Preciosos establece para la plata las «leyes» de 999, 925 y 800 milésimas. Por lo tanto en una plateria o joyeria te las van a aceptar mejor que otro tipo de monedas ya que con solo fundirlas ya tienen la ley que necesitan para sus objetos o joyas.
Las monedas de 100 de franco no son mala opcion, ya que si se busca bien por internet se pueden conseguir 100 monedas por 450 gastos incluidos o a 5e sueltas. El que sean baratas es mas por motivos numismaticos mas que otra cosa ya que el coleccionista es de las primeras que tiene y en España no hay demanda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Feb 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> En España la Ley 17/1985 sobre Objetos Fabricados con Metales Preciosos establece para la plata las «leyes» de 999, 925 y 800 milésimas. Por lo tanto en una plateria o joyeria te las van a aceptar mejor que otro tipo de monedas ya que con solo fundirlas ya tienen la ley que necesitan para sus objetos o joyas.
> Las monedas de 100 de franco no son mala opcion, ya que si se busca bien por internet se pueden conseguir 100 monedas por 450 gastos incluidos o a 5e sueltas. El que sean baratas es mas por motivos numismaticos mas que otra cosa ya que el coleccionista es de las primeras que tiene y en España no hay demanda.



Otro pompero...Ya lo decía...esto es el camarote de los hermanos Marx 

Sepa usted que los organismos financieros internacionales fijan la ley mínima de 900 para metales de inversión. España suscribe esos tratados internacionales. Por debajo de esa ley mínima quedan excluidos de posibles operaciones financieras, luego se pagan menos. No hay muchos lingotes con nombre de fundición reconocida internacionalmente de plata de 800 ¿verdad?...¿Por qué será? 

Si quiere usted vender sus monedas a precio de metal para fundir para joyería ya sabemos como se paga...Lo sabe ¿verdad? Y ese precio no viene en el BOE.


----------



## stigmesh (13 Feb 2009)

Pero si yo no vendo nada, el unico especuladorcillo que vende eres tu y las demas tiendas que venden la plata a 14 o mas euros estando a 10 euros la onza.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Feb 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> En España la Ley 17/1985 sobre Objetos Fabricados con Metales Preciosos establece para la plata las «leyes» de 999, 925 y 800 milésimas. Por lo tanto en una plateria o joyeria te las van a aceptar mejor que otro tipo de monedas ya que con solo fundirlas ya tienen la ley que necesitan para sus objetos o joyas.
> Las monedas de 100 de franco no son mala opcion, ya que si se busca bien por internet se pueden conseguir 100 monedas por 450 gastos incluidos o a 5e sueltas. El que sean baratas es mas por motivos numismaticos mas que otra cosa ya que el coleccionista es de las primeras que tiene y en España no hay demanda.



cierto eso que las funden y ya tienen la ley hecha,en cuanto al precio, discrepo un poco contigo,a 450 euros 100 monedas,no se.
las monedas de franco en eeuu estan muy bien pagadas, yo las monedas de franco que tengo, intentare cambiarlas este año en eeuu, el ratio todavia no lo se, espero cambiar 2 monedas de franco y dos dolares(como mucho) ,por cada silver eagle, el problema sera como traer de regreso mi plata, aunque tengo pensado ya como....

el monsterporculator tira por tierra esas monedas, porque sabe que yo las vendia y piensa que asi me jode, pobrecico, es tonto


----------



## azotedeinfieles (14 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si quiere usted vender sus monedas a precio de metal para fundir para joyería *ya sabemos como se paga...*Lo sabe ¿verdad? Y ese precio no viene en el BOE.



Yo no lo se. Y cojona, prefiero llevarme el disgusto ahora, cuando llevo compradas 600 a precio de mercado, antes que defraudarme dentro de una semana cuando alcance mi objetivo de almacenamiento: 1000.

*Asi que cuente, cuente.*


----------



## buba (14 Feb 2009)

*tranquilizaos*

Tranquilidad

Teniendo en cuenta como pintan las cosas es mejor que haya buen rollo, para ayudarnos entre nosotros, e ir extendiendo las cosas y sobre todo una cultura en el tema.

Si alguien se quiere ganar un par de euros por operar vendiendo onzas y tal eso no es un problema, porque ahora mismo lo que se necesita realmente es que haya mucha gente con ellas.

Es precisamente la falta de tiendas en españa la que nos ha llevado a una falta relativa de competencia, si todo el mundo con algún ahorrillo tuviese algunas monedas y tal la gente estaría más tranquila.

Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que vamos directamente a un escenario mad max, especialmente en los USA, a donde encarecidamente no os recomiendo que viajeis (ni de vacaciones).

Así que tranquilizaos y buen rollo, a fin de cuentas no es culpa de unos que ciertos sitios hayan echado el cerrojo en alemania, el problema es que no tenemos sitios en españa que lo hagan a buen precio.

ya lo dice el refrán "quien tiene un amigo tiene un tesoro".


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Feb 2009)

buba dijo:


> Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que vamos directamente a un escenario mad max, especialmente en los USA, a donde encarecidamente no os recomiendo que viajeis (ni de vacaciones).



no jodas ,que ya tengo billete de iberia por 250 leuros¡¡¡¡¡¡ este año volar esta barato
yo de ve en cuando hablo con gente que vive alli, y lo que me dicen es que se exagera bastante,pero que las cosas no son lo que eran


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que algunos que venden monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas no son defensores del libre comercio, ni siquiera de la libre expresión. Aunque basta con meterlos en la lista de ignorados para tenerlos bien jodidos.
> 
> Si dices cosas tan de cajón como que las monedas de 100 ptas Franco no son monedas de tipo bullion, lo cual es cierto por definición pues la ley es inferior a 900, te insultan. Si emites objeciones razonadas a la plata o a la proporción idónea oro/plata, esos foreros, que no saben nada de finanzas y ni de economía, te lo discuten con insultos. Para el colmo la falta de hombría de esos mierdas que se permiten insultar a una mujer como la forera "lonchafinismo" que aunque (ironic mode ON) sea Ucraniana vale mil veces más que ellos. Supongo que todos habréis visto las legiones de pomperos plateros que vemos desfilar por estos hilos. Es que son de risa. Se pensarán que somos idotas. ¡¡ Parece esto el camarote de los hermanos Marx !!
> 
> ...



Mira, Monster, considero que te aprecio más de lo que tu puedas pensar, y ojalá ese afecto forero fuera recíproco -y si no es así, no pasa nada-, pero ello no es óbice para haga las siguientes puntualizaciones a tu comentario:

1.- Arremeter dialécticamente -incluso insultar, si me fuerzas- contra la forera Lonchafinismo, no considero que sea tener falta de hombría. A alguien que te reta a encontrarse con sus "amigos" con la chulería tan descarada de alguien que va de perdonavidas...PUES LA PUEDEN DAR MUCHO POR EL CULO, SEA MILLONARIO EL QUE LE DÉ POR DETRÁS, O SEA UN MUERTO DE HAMBRE.

No hay que confundir hombría, gallardía, valentía y cortesía. Es un foro dialéctico, y no siempre nos gustan las opiniones ajenas. Por supuesto que hemos de aguantar necedades de los demás...pero es lo que hay. La libre expresión, a veces, implica tener que soportar ineluctablemente comentarios con los que no comulgamos, o que directamente despreciamos.

Pero de ahí, a la ley de la jungla, utilizando a los primos del Zumosol...pues hay un abismo.

2.- Decir que los demás adolecen de falta de hombría...sin citar nombres, no deja de ser una mariconada. Si los demás no son hombres, no puedes actuar tú como una putilla. Expláyate: dí los nombres con luz y taquígrafos.

Y que conste que yo no empujo a nadie a decir lo que no quiera decir...pero en este caso lo considero IMPRESCINDIBLE. Un hombre es dueño de sus silencios y esclavo de sus palabras, pero eso de lanzar la piedra y esconder la mano...Si no, hay que decir a los cuatro vientos que la falta de hombría es algo más común de lo que uno mismo prodiga, ¿o no, Monster?.

3.- Que los pomperos opinen, yo no lo encuentro tan malo. Todos hemos sido pomperos alguna vez; yo me fijaría más en el contenido del mensaje que en la antigüedad de quien lo escribe.

4.- Yo no considero que las monedas de 100 pesetas sean mierdabullion. De entrada, te puedo decir que yo he vendido monedas de 100 pesetas por su valor de coleccionista a expertos, por más de 300 euros la unidad. 

Pero claro, hay que saber qué monedas son las más valiosas...algo que IGNORAIS los que más hablais sobre el tema. Hay mucha ignorancia sobre la plata.

Las monedas que más valen de plata, NUNCA son bullion. Con la excepción de los 3 primeros años del panda chino, las monedas bullion son las que menos se revalorizan. Es un hecho. Su valor va estrechísimamente ligado a la cotización del metal, mientras otras monedas pueden revalorizarse además por su valor numismático.

5.- El concepto de "mierdabullion" ya denota que sientes aversión por las monedas de 100 pesetas...pues es sólo tu problema. Si al venderlas te las pagan a menos, como también pagaste menos, puedes compensar el coste inferior.

Pero gran parte de la industria preferirá pagar plata de Ley 0.800 a no comprar plata 0.999 en granalla, y luego mezclarla con un 20% de granalla de cobre...ya que es mucho más caro. 

Y en España se fabrica mucha joyería industrial de Ley 0.800, luego quizá no sea tan mala opción como tú propugnas.

Hablemos claro, Monster, sobre el tema de la plata tienes una ignorancia manifiesta. Únicamente debes tener información sobre las bullion que has tenido en cartera, o te han suministrado.

Yo te podría hablar horas sobre las monedas de 100 pesetas, comentarte características, variedades, secretillos, etc...Para mí es una pieza que aprecio mucho, ya que desde la peseta de 1933 de la Segunda República, no se había emitido en España dinero en plata. Fue un intento valiente de dar prestigio al país, cuando la mayoría de países del mundo habían sustituido la plata o reducido la ley de sus monedas...desafortunadamente, sólo duró de 1966 a 1970, ya que era demasiado caro.

Pero me llena de satisfacción que exista este tipo de monedas, que hace 29 años llegaron a valer 1350 pesetas de la época.

Y por cierto, considero que el característico sonido de estas monedas, al chocar contra el suelo es uno de los más agradables que hay dentro de las monedas de metales preciosos. ¿Y a que no sabes a qué se debe?.

6.- Respecto a las estrategias de comercialización de la competencia...¿por qué te preocupan?. Equivocados o no, ¿qué más te dá?. Cada uno es libre de ejercitar el plan de negocio que considere más adecuado.

Éste es un libre mercado...y si hay talibanes del mercado, es su problema.

Si tú puedes brindarnos a los foreros mejor género a mejor precio...TODOS TE LO AGRADECEREMOS. Y DE HECHO, OJALÁ LO PUEDAS HACER DE MANERA INMEDIATA. CUANTOS MÁS REFERENTES, MÁS INFORMACIÓN Y MÁS OFERTAS...MEJOR.

Creo que exageras infinitamente cuando aduces que hay márgenes del 30% al 100% -sobre el precio actual de mercado-, en las ventas de algunos foreros (a excepción, quizá, de algunas monedas holandesas ofertadas). Si acaso, cita las monedas en concreto.

Además supravaloras el precio como forma de no engañar a la gente. Y no es cierto. Yo he comprado 3 monster boxes de silver eagles...y por supuesto, en USA me hubieran costado menos, pero las he comprado en España, y con un IVA del 16%...me han costado más caras, pero mi tiempo también tiene un precio. He preferido evitarme algunos potenciales problemas, y pagar más caro por las monedas en mano.

De hecho, también podría haberlas comprado en Alemania más baratas...pero he preferido llevarme el género sin sorpresas.

En este sector los márgenes son muy estrechos, y tú lo sabes. Luego hablar de engañar a la gente no procede...cuando el beneficio es tan exiguo. Y el riesgo tanto de robos, como de perdidas, como de depreciaciones, tan elevado.

Y respecto a que si tienes buenos contactos puedes comprar mucho más barato en el mundo de los metales: ES ABSOLUTAMENTE FALSO. Si tienes buenos contactos, puedes comprar algo más barato, pero porcentualmente es un porcentaje pequeñisimo respecto a otros sectores. 

Cuánto puede bajar un krugerrand de una numismática normalita, a anlagegold24 o a Monstergold (por ejemplo)...pues tan solo unos cuantos euros. En otros sectores con márgenes del 200 o 300%, dicha diferencia se consideraría ridícula.

Y respecto a que podrías bajar los precios cuando te saliera de los huevos de un 5 a un 15%...PUES OJALÁ SEA DE MANERA INMEDIATA. Ya que yo tengo una elevada demanda de Krugerrands fuera del foro...¿Me los bajarías un 10% sobre el precio que yo pedía, por ejemplo?.

Y no olvidemos que Korea también fabrica buques a mitad de precio que otros países...pero es tan sólo "dumping". Empresas como Samsung, pierden dinero tan sólo por motivos de política comercial, para adulterar el mercado y borrar la competencia...pero con perdidas ingentes, de momento, hasta que monopolicen los mercados.

Mira Monster, yo he llegado a hacer pedidos, tan sólo para contentar a algún forero, de 20 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, con la plata en plena subida, y el ingreso siempre llega más tarde que el momento del cierre de la operación, y tener que embalarlas en un paquete y colas en correos...y cuando haces cuentas he ganado bastante menos dinero por hora que una mujer que limpie en casas.

O sea, al César lo que es del César, y a Dios, lo que es de Dios.

Como se suele decir "sin acritud". Tomátelo como te dé la gana...pero creo que era de justicia emitir este comentario.


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator: Si pones en duda las afirmaciones de alguna gente de este foro se te tiran al cuello para rajártelo. Debe ser que piensan que estás intentando quitarles su plato de lentejas.

lonchafinismo planteó dudas y objeciones y le llovió mierda de todos lados, y por mucho que digan algunos, esos que lanzaron mierda son unos mierdecillas que dan mucha pena y se pueden meter las excusas por donde les quepan porque ellos fueron los que empezaron insultando y agrediendo verbalmente.

Es lamentable que la gente se quede en evidencia de esa manera por intentar proteger sus negocios de tres al cuarto.

Y a ti por decir que algunos estafan con los precios probablemente también te llueva lo tuyo. Y cuanto más te llueva significará que más será la razón que llevabas.


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> BUSTER; mi plato de lentejas no es esto,sino lo llevaba claro, tengo mi trabajo ,y entre mi pareja y yo 120 kw se paneles solares en un huerto solar,que estaran amortizados totalmente en poco mas de un año. porque las cosas no se saben como van a venir, sino te podria decir que me "retiro" con menos de 40 años ;-)
> esto de comprar plata, pues no esta mal, pero es un hobby ,a otros les da la petanca,



Yo tampoco sé cómo van a ir las cosas por eso, al igual que tú, tampoco puedo decir que me retiro con menos de 40. 

Por cierto, junto con mi cuñado, también estamos planteándonos el tema de los paneles solares. En principio todo parece muy bonito, incluso demasiado bueno para ser verdad.

Si lo de vender monedas no da para vivir, algunos no deberían defender su negocio como si les fuera la vida en ello. Lo único que consiguen es generar desconfianza en los posibles compradores y antipatías en otros.


----------



## Akita (14 Feb 2009)

Vaya culebrón. Esto es más entretenido que Dinastía.


----------



## El_Presi (14 Feb 2009)

aviso, o cambia el tono, o comenzará la lluvia de baneos


----------



## lonchafinismo (14 Feb 2009)

Eso suena bien presi, pero eso de alguien por preguntar dudas la escriban foreros como tio gilito y segunda residencia hablandola de putas a sus amigas, de que se ha acostado con mi hermana y otras cosas humillantes pasa del punto de ser parcial.

Yo ahora mismo podía presentarme en comisaria y denunciar vejaciones, insultos, incluso amenazas que he recibido para mi y mi familia, incluso quizás el instituto de la mujer tendría algo que decir; pero esa no es la cuestión, ya que esa sería mi decisión, y nadie podría intervenir si lo hago, que ya me han aconsejado hacerlo, lo que me preocupa es que se ha hecho, y no se hallan tomado medidas contra esas personas.

Quizás no te llegó lo que hicieron, así que te dejo el enlace de lo que me dijeron, y ya pensaré lo que hago, esta gente no merece no sólo escribir, merecen que la justicia les persiga, a mi no me pueden insultar y sobre todo amenazar a mi familia.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-la-plata-no-te-vendas-por-unas-monedas.html

Por si acaso he ehcho captura de pantallas de todo lo publicado hacia mi; cosas como esta:



segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo no insulto, creo que al hablar de putas, te referiras a tu madre, bonito,yo he estado en ucrania buscando silicio para mi empresa hace cuatro años,estuve en tu pais unos meses , la verdad ,te podria contar muchas cosas que ya sabes , como los conserjes de hoteles te enseñan catalogos de mujeres,como se compra a todo el mundo, pero no quiero herirte porque ademas puede que me tirase a tu hermana cuando estuve en tu pais, lo siento de veras, aunque la verdad nunca he visto hacer tanto a una mujer por tan poco dinero........
> no se porque hablas de quedar, creo que podrias tener problemas tu, mi empresa hizo millonario a un tio importante de tu pais, y ahora mismo esta en puertollano,un gran amigo mio,por cierto.
> deja de hacer el gilipollas,porque encima te meteras en lios bonito
> nosotros sabemos de ti, pero tu muy poco de nosotros





segundaresidencia dijo:


> si quieres te doy una monedita de franco de 100 pesetas y te lo tragas todo ¿vale?
> ¿¿¿¿¿VEIS COMO ESAS MONEDAS SI VALEN PARA COMERCIAR????





segundaresidencia dijo:


> mira tio(dodo que seas mujer y de ucrania), a mi me da igual que se vendan o compren monedas en el foro, no tienes porque mosquearte, nadie se mete contigo porque promociones mujeres putas, perdon, queria decir rusas(lo siento).



Hay más en varios hilos....
Humillaciones hacia mi, hacia mis amigas, hacia mi familia, y hacia mi pais.



Yo no voy de farol, yo no voy a decir lo que pienso hacer, pero conozco mi pais y aunque este forero después dijo que eran cosas por decir (o eso entendí), yo no puedo permitirme tener miedo no a mí, sino a que hagan algo a mi familia. Antes de vivir lo que sé que pasa en mi pais tomaré las medidas oportunas, con todas sus consecuencias.

saludos

pd: No pienso intervenir más para dscir, tú más, tu mientes, tu dijistes, tú no dijistes. Mi pais no es España,yo me tomo muy en serio todo, yo no entro a un foro a jugar a ser más valiente. Yo esto me lo tomado muy en serio, como una amenaza real; es loúltimo que tengo que decir sobre este tema.


----------



## lonchafinismo (14 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> 1.- Arremeter dialécticamente -incluso insultar, si me fuerzas- contra la forera Lonchafinismo, no considero que sea tener falta de hombría. A alguien que te reta a encontrarse con sus "amigos" con la chulería tan descarada de alguien que va de perdonavidas...PUES LA PUEDEN DAR MUCHO POR EL CULO, SEA MILLONARIO EL QUE LE DÉ POR DETRÁS, O SEA UN MUERTO DE HAMBRE.
> .



Hoy, 14 de enero de 2009, Aquí dejo públicamente mi solicitud al adminitrador/webmaster de burbuja.info de las aberraciones que estoy sufriendo por parte de dos foreros; tio gilito y segunda residencia.

Solicito que sean borrados todos los post que atente contra mi honor, insultos, amenazas y cualquiera de los ataques cometidos hacia mi.

Igualmente solicito sea identificado las ip´s donde he recibido dichos ataques.
Legalmente como dice la lssi no debe comunicarmelo, pero debido a una posible denuncia ya solicito no se destruyan pruebas, aunque en los logs deben estar todos esos datos.

Esta misma petición se la hago llegar en mensaje privado, para asegurarme que ha leido mi petición

Igualmente hago captura de pantalla, para dar fe de lo que digo.
Aténtamente...


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Feb 2009)

siguiendo el tema OFICIAL DEL HILO...

PREGUNTO: Alguien sabe donde comprar capsulas de plastico para monedas de 1oz?
esque he comprado algunas sueltas en ebay y unas me vienen con ellas y otras sin ellas, y me gustaria tenerlas todas en una bien guardadas y sin exponerlas al aire y roces.
Supongo que en ingles tendran algun nombre para poderlas pedir en algun lado en internet o china.


----------



## pasaplatero (14 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> siguiendo el tema OFICIAL DEL HILO...
> 
> PREGUNTO: Alguien sabe donde comprar capsulas de plastico para monedas de 1oz?
> esque he comprado algunas sueltas en ebay y unas me vienen con ellas y otras sin ellas, y me gustaria tenerlas todas en una bien guardadas y sin exponerlas al aire y roces.
> Supongo que en ingles tendran algun nombre para poderlas pedir en algun lado en internet o china.



Cápsulas para Monedas


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> siguiendo el tema OFICIAL DEL HILO...
> 
> PREGUNTO: Alguien sabe donde comprar capsulas de plastico para monedas de 1oz?
> esque he comprado algunas sueltas en ebay y unas me vienen con ellas y otras sin ellas, y me gustaria tenerlas todas en una bien guardadas y sin exponerlas al aire y roces.
> Supongo que en ingles tendran algun nombre para poderlas pedir en algun lado en internet o china.




La empresa Leuchtturm las vende...pero paradójicamente son más caras en su página web que en las numismáticas españolas: ya que a éstas les aplican descuentos para profesionales más rappel según ventas.

Supongo que todo es cuestión de hablar de cantidades...Puedes encontrar sus productos en casi todo el mundo.

Cápsulas para monedas - Leuchtturm Albenverlag

Suerte.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Por cierto, junto con mi cuñado, también estamos planteándonos el tema de los paneles solares. En principio todo parece muy bonito, incluso demasiado bueno para ser verdad.
> .



puf, mira , nosotros en teoria tendriamos para vivir de ello en cuanto este todo amortizado dentro de poco mas de un año, pero si te digo la verdad, me da muy poca seguridad, ahora mismo no lo recomiendo (y que conste que me dedico a ello), su retribucion puede ser recortada de una manera facil por el gobierno(no digo que lo hagan, pero si quisieran podrian).
nosotros los paneles que tenemos son de hace bastantes años, en mi empresa un año no vendieron todos los que esperaban y nos los ofrecieron a los empleados, con facilidad de financiacion (no pusimos ni un puto duro),asi se quitaron unos cuantos de encima, eso si fue hace años, cuando cualquier compañia que fabricase 8 mw/año, era muy fuerte.

todo esto que viene a continuacion es un relato de ficcion que nada tiene que ver con la realidad;
ahora la dificultad esta en meterse en los cupos de potencia que estan repartiendo, pero bueno con una empresa que ya lo tenga, no es dificil,el truco es que en realidad la rentabilidad que te dan es en condiciones ideales, pero luego vienen las tormentas ,el granizo,los robos, los inversores tambien se joden, los seguros te suben, el alquiler del terreno tambien....
en fin que las leyes de murphy se cumplen todas.
luego viene la declaracion de la renta.........
mira , lo que te digan no es mentira ,pero no hablan demasiado de los contras
mi consejo;
no te metas ahora mismo, la bajada de precios de los paneles a venido producida por la bajada del silicio, los fabricantes de modulos poco han especulado, el silicio ha estado controlado estos ultimos años por grandes empresas y ahora que la demanda a bajado mucho muerden con menos fuerza los que lo controlaban,que son los que controlan el precio , yo creo que bajaran mas, sobre todo los de capa fina


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Eso suena bien presi, pero eso de alguien por preguntar dudas la escriban foreros como tio gilito y segunda residencia hablandola de putas a sus amigas, de que se ha acostado con mi hermana y otras cosas humillantes pasa del punto de ser parcial.



mira lonchafinismo,no te preocupes solo lo dije para mosquearte un poco, no porque lo que dijese coincidiese con mis pensamientos,no me volvere a meter contigo , no me hagas caso, tomatelo como quieras,pero no te lo tomes a mal
saludos


----------



## Natalia_ (14 Feb 2009)

Hola Lonchafinismo, he leído tu nteresante compilación de reflexiones en:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-la-plata-no-te-vendas-por-unas-monedas.html

No voy a extenderme ni abundar en lo que tu y otros foreros, educadamente, habéis escrito en la misma linea, pero sí decirte que comparto esas reflexiones. Por eso yo no he comprado ni un gramo de oro y no he metido más de 1.500 euros en comprar onzas de plata a Alemania (gracias a los enlaces que Merche ofreció altruistamente ya el año pasado, y que por cierto algunos foreros explicamos cómo nos fue por si a alguien más le interesaba). Y es que yo también considero que su utilidad puede ser sólo relativa, y como tu bien explicaste, más que en un chaleco salvavidas puede convertirnos en una diana fácil de robo, tortura o asesinato. Puesto que llegados a un punto, no ya de Mad-Max, sino de una enorme pobreza colectiva, es imposible no dejar un rastro o, incluso, que alguien cercano o no tan cercano a nosotros se vaya de la lengua con o sin intención de hacer daño. Y eso sin hablar de una futura y posible confiscación y de la manipulación que pueda existir, porque a mi ya me mosquea que hasta el otro día le escuchase a la dependienta de la panaderia, comentar con otra cliente, que el oro y la plata es la mejor forma de salvaguardar los ahorros. 

Como otros foreros ya habéis apuntado, para mi la mejor inversión a largo plazo está en preparar, como plan B, una pequeña casita en el campo con cocina de leña, pozo de agua con placa solar, instalación aneja y campo para tener algunos animales y un huerto para cultivar. Por supuesto que no esté aislado del resto de las casas, ni destaque y, evidentemente, que no resulte ostentoso. Y algo fundamental: llevarte muy bien con los vecinos. Recuerdo que, siendo niña, le pregunté a mi abuelo por qué en las aldeas la gente hacía tan cerca las casas, teniendo fincas de sobra para aislarlas. Me respondió porque si alguien gritaba pidiendo socorro, podrían aparecer inmediatamente los demás vecinos con galletas (no precisamente de comer) y hachas para ayudarle. Tal como se ayudaban en las épocas de trilla o de recolección de patatas. Ellos equiparaban el bienestar de uno con el bienestar de sus vecinos (Claro que estamos hablando de gente que sabía que para comer tenía que tener callos en las manos, no codicia por lo ajeno ni una solicitud de subsidio o de ayudas sociales). Algo que en esta sociedad suena completamente a chino. 

Por eso comparto completamente tus reflexiones, y no entiendo los insultos rastreros de los que has sido objeto por expornerlas en voz alta. Por eso te digo que pases de esas baboserías, y no les prestes más atención. Habría que ver si esos "valientes" que insultan así anomina y publicamente en un foro, haciendo alusión a tu condición de mujer, a tu hermana y a tus compatriotas, serían capaces de hacerlo publicamente en la vida real. Porque, según en que lugar público lo hiciesen, se les iba a caer los pelos del sombrajo (ahora alguien dirá que esto también es una amenaza


----------



## Natalia_ (14 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> siguiendo el tema OFICIAL DEL HILO...
> 
> PREGUNTO: Alguien sabe donde comprar capsulas de plastico para monedas de 1oz?
> esque he comprado algunas sueltas en ebay y unas me vienen con ellas y otras sin ellas, y me gustaria tenerlas todas en una bien guardadas y sin exponerlas al aire y roces.
> Supongo que en ingles tendran algun nombre para poderlas pedir en algun lado en internet o china.



Esta es una tienda on line en España, donde además los gastos de envío son muy económicos.

Capsulas para monedas -Leuchtturm en España (LuzDeFaro) Material Numismatico y Filatelico Faro


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> todo esto que viene a continuacion es un relato de ficcion que nada tiene que ver con la realidad;
> ahora la dificultad esta en meterse en los cupos de potencia que estan repartiendo, pero bueno con una empresa que ya lo tenga, no es dificil,el truco es que en realidad la rentabilidad que te dan es en condiciones ideales, pero luego vienen las tormentas ,el granizo,los robos, los inversores tambien se joden, los seguros te suben, el alquiler del terreno tambien....
> en fin que las leyes de murphy se cumplen todas.
> luego viene la declaracion de la renta.........
> ...



Gracias por los consejos, los tendré en cuenta.

Un par de preguntas...

¿Qué pasa con la declaración de la renta?

Si no me meto ahora mismo, ¿cuánto debería esperar?

Saludos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

*Razones por las que he puesto a la venta metales preciosos.*

Debido a que este es un país en el que las envidias están a la orden del día, decido, _motu proprio_, exponer públicamente al foro las razones por las que yo he puesto a la venta monedas de oro y plata.

Sé perfectamente que no he de justificarme ante nada, ni ante nadie. Pero creo que ello puede diluir algunos de los efectos perniciosos de los comentarios de gente que van de buenos samaritanos...y se permiten dar asesorías técnicas sobre temas de los que no tienen ni la más remota idea.

Considero que los metales preciosos son una excelente forma de conservar riqueza, y un eficacísimo seguro ante lo que pueda pasar, y quizá también una forma de ganar si al final la economía va a peor (como parece que ocurre en la actualidad).

Muchos malmeten contra los metales, sin una alternativa real. Ya que eso de poner los ahorritos en el banco, es una alternativa infantiloide para gente mal informada. Lo de guardar el dinero fiat en el colchón es, directamente, una gilipollez.

Y la bolsa no está para muchas alegrias. Los derivados financieros son un juego de suma cero, lo que uno gana, otro lo pierde (excepto las comisiones de Bolsas, bancos y brokers...ellos SIEMPRE GANAN). Si tampoco se desea invertir en inmuebles ni tierras rústicas...¿qué alternativas reales quedan?.

Por supuesto que hay otras...yo compro mucha pintura de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX (evidentemente no primeras firmas). Son una compra excelente, a unos precios de derribo...y no precisamente por la crisis, sino porque está hiperdevaluda la pintura figurativa a favor de la vanguardista. Pero ese es otro tema.

Pero el arte, que realmente reconforta al alma, carece de la liquidez y estandarización de valor que tienen los metales.

Para mí los metales son una acumulación de energía potencial que se puede utilizar cuando se necesita...y NO LOS ARGUMENTOS DE MAD MAX.

Precisamente quien no tiene una mierda en metales...emplea el argumento extremo de que es mejor tener un AK-47. Pues no es eso, en caso de guerra nuclear, igual la plata vale una mierda...pero en ese escenario todo daría igual.

Pero supongamos una crisis económica como la de finales de los 70. El mundo no se hundió, sino que hubo cambios...y en 1980 se podía comprar un "average home" nueva en los Estados Unidos de América, por menos de 1000 onzas troy de plata. La idea no es cambiar una onza de plata por un kilo de arroz -aunque en situaciones extremas como en la Guerra Civil Española, te servía para sobrevivir-, sino sacar partido a un potencial de riqueza...a lo mejor para hacer trueque con lo más variopinto.

Una cosa está clara, las divisas fuertes se comen a las débiles, y el dinero sin respaldo acaba valiendo cero. El dinero fiat actual tiene un valor 0, eso está clarísimo. Mientras la producción de oro lleva años en descenso, por agotamiento de las minas (especialmente en Sudáfrica), el dinero fiat se crea a discreción y la masa monetaria en dólares aumenta de forma exponencial. Y el euro le sigue a la zaga...ya quien crea que los alemanes van a pagar los pufos de los paises pobres de la UE, son unos ilusos.

Mirad, el ejemplo que os digo está en los Francos Suizos. Hasta 1968 los francos suizos eran una moneda de plata, y desde entonces, mantuvieron el mismo diseño, pero se sustituyó la plata por cupro-niquel. Evidentemente ahora, vale más el valor de la plata que el valor facial, aunque continuan siendo monedas de curso legal los francos de plata.

Como auguraba la inminente subida de la plata me hice traer del extranjero varios cubos de monedas suizas: 1/2 franco, 1 franco, 2 francos y 5 francos.

Ventajas:

1.- Compré la plata entre un 55 y un 57 % más barata que los que tienen monedas de 12 euros. Evidentemente ahora ya ha subido...y yo he ganado. Mientras que las monedas de la FNMT valen igual.
2.- Como la moneda de 12 euros es una moneda de curso legal, con menos valor facial, pero de un estado bastante más serio y solvente que los estados miembros de la UE.
3.- Tengo moneda muy divisible, desde 2,5 g. hasta 15 gramos.
4.- Tiene valor de coleccionista...hay coleccionistas de todo el mundo para estas monedas. Es muy interesante tener monedas de todos los años y por ejemplo, poder decir según el año, cuando acaeció la firma del Tratado de Versalles, o el advenimiento de los nazis al poder, por ejemplo...
5.- El Franco suizo de plata es infinitamente más conocido que otras monedas conmemorativas.

Yo, a veces he intentado asesorar a gente, a como invertir en metales...pero es muy dificil. Mirad que advertí por activa y por pasiva que reconvirtieráis las monedas de 12 € del BdE en otras...

Bueno, no me enrollo más, mis razones para vender plata:

1.- Aprovechar mis conocimientos técnicos que -con toda modestia- os debo decir que desbordan a muchos que van de "expertos y profesionales".

2.- Aprovechar la red de contactos que he labrado con los años.

3.- Reconvertir las monedas que tengo para comprar otras y tener una cartera más equilibrada: últimamente he vendido moneda española y he comprado filipina, cubana, suiza, estadounidense, israelí, etc...Por supuesto todo en oro o plata...

4.- Equilibrar más mi cartera de oro, ya que estaba sobredimensionada a favor de la plata.

5.- En ocasiones me llegan lotes que yo sólo no puedo aprovechar por falta de liquidez, entonces, lo mejor es compartir.

6.- Reconvertir moneda bullion en moneda de colección: he comprado oro de colección a precio de oro. Sencillamente porque la subida del oro ha sido más rápida que la subida de monedas de colección...ahora se pueden encontrar oportunidades en oro. Las alfonsinas en buena calidad son ahora BARATÍSIMAS...tienen los precios de los años 80, ya que entonces ya valían en torno a las 30.000 pesetas de la época...y pensad que con un millón de pesetas se podía comprar un piso...

7.- Y por último, y no menos importante, ganar algún dinerillo...que la vida está dificil. Pero sin los márgenes que alegremente dicen algunos foreros...es sencillamente, "sacarse algo", en función del esfuerzo y del conocimiento de una materia, lo que es muy legítimo.

Y finalmente agradecer a todos aquellos que han depositado en mí la confianza, no necesariamente para comprarme género, sino también para hacer consultas en materia de inversión en monedas. 

Ojalá todos podais adquirir metales, y ojalá nunca os tengais que desprender de ellos, sería una señal de que las cosas no van tan mal. Y siempre tendreis un seguro con ellos, sin participar en el sistema de dinero fraudulento actual por el cual el dinero es tan solo deuda que nunca se pagará.


----------



## vidarr (14 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> siguiendo el tema OFICIAL DEL HILO...
> 
> PREGUNTO: Alguien sabe donde comprar capsulas de plastico para monedas de 1oz?
> esque he comprado algunas sueltas en ebay y unas me vienen con ellas y otras sin ellas, y me gustaria tenerlas todas en una bien guardadas y sin exponerlas al aire y roces.
> Supongo que en ingles tendran algun nombre para poderlas pedir en algun lado en internet o china.



Yo lo que he hecho ha sido comprar "rolls" en eBay de las Liberty Eagles. No son cápsulas sino tubos en los que caben 20 monedas, pero son cuadrados (puedes apilarlos con facilidad) y los plásticos parecen de muy buena calidad.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Yo lo que he hecho ha sido comprar "rolls" en eBay de las Liberty Eagles. No son cápsulas sino tubos en los que caben 20 monedas, pero son cuadrados (puedes apilarlos con facilidad) y los plásticos parecen de muy buena calidad.



En pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | pro aurum Deutschland Homepage, además de monedas, también venden tubos ("rolls") vacios.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Feb 2009)

Creo que en alguna ocasión he puesto de manifiesto mi agradecimiento a los foreros que me habéis aconsejado sobre la compra de metales, bien por su precio, por la conveniencia y oportunidad de hacerlo o por simple curiosidad.

A algunos os he mandado privados y habéis sido corteses y sinceros sin esperar contraprestación alguna o que os comprase a vosotros. Respeto a quien quiere comprar o vender; el mercado es así y suele ganar el que está mejor informado.

Cada uno de nosotros tenemos una idea sobre la cantidad a destinar a ese "KIT de supervivencia monetaria" que muy bien definió un forero y, en algunas ocasiones, expliqué las inconveniencias de comprar en el extranjero y quise aclarar el farragoso tema del IVA y los indeseables efectos que, a veces, tiene sobre el precio dándonos más de un disgusto.

Yo he comprado este mes, en España, a un numismático profesional, 3 docenas de onzas de plata, a 14 euros las american silver eagle y a 15 las australianas. Creo que es un buen precio para una cantidad tan pequeña y para un comprador modesto.

Hace unos días convine con él en vernos y tomar un café para cerrar un trato. Me habló largamente del oro y de la plata incidiendo en que ha tenido un establecimiento abierto en Madrid desde 1965, en la Plaza Mayor y en otras ubicaciones, y conoce los avatares de la subida y bajada de estos metales. Se mostraba escéptico sobre un posible mad max y me explicó que el tiene más de un centenar de clientes de toda la vida y que lo que yo estaba comprando no era de él, sino de otros clientes y, de ahi, el precio:
1 oz 999 australia 1990 canguro rojo: 595 euros
1/2 krugerrand: 295 euros
4 libras sudafricanas ebc + : 600 euros
50 ecu belgica 1/2 onza: 300 euros

He dado en pensar si sería un timo. Pero lo veo difícil en un hombre cuya situación de jubilación acomodada me alivia, conozco la dirección de su casa, su pueblo,que está a 20 km del mio, su DNI y hasta su coche. Me ha extendido factura de cada compra y se ha comprometido a avisarme si le entra alguna pieza que sea de mi interés.

Creo que a veces no buscamos lo bastante cerca.....y viendo los precios de eurogold, pienso que no he hecho mala compra.

Edito. Lo que quiero decir en el primer párrafo es que la riqueza cultural y profesional de muchos de vosotros sería una pérdida irreparable para quien, como yo, busca saber o entender. Me molestan los insultos y siento mucho lo ocurrido con algunos miembros del foro, en concreto, Lonchafinismo. Segundaresidencia ya se ha disculpado y espero que lonchafinismo acepte sus disculpas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Creo que en alguna ocasión he puesto de manifiesto mi agradecimiento a los foreros que me habéis aconsejado sobre la compra de metales, bien por su precio, por la conveniencia y oportunidad de hacerlo o por simple curiosidad.
> 
> A algunos os he mandado privados y habéis sido corteses y sinceros sin esperar contraprestación alguna o que os comprase a vosotros. Respeto a quien quiere comprar o vender; el mercado es así y suele ganar el que está mejor informado.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por las compras de oro, si finalmente las realizaste. Pero debo hacer una rectificación, ese señor NO ES UN NUMISMÁTICO PROFESIONAL, sino un vendemonedas, que no es lo mismo. 

Vender esas piezas de oro tan por debajo del spot, no dice nada en favor del respeto hacia sus clientes, a favor de sus intereses. El oro no debe venderse a esos precios, ya que hay demanda de sobras para obtener un precio de mercado superior. Sencillamente es una barbaridad...aunque claro, para el vendemonedas le da igual, ya que es tan sólo un comisionista.

Enhorabuena por el hallazgo, Ulisses, y cómprale a este buen señor todo lo que puedas...confiando en que cumpla todo lo prometido.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Feb 2009)

Gracias a ti, Tio Gilito. Como bien sabes, no es que mis conocimientos de la numismática sean limitados, simplemente son nulos.
Yo le compré a este hombre las monedas de oro que tenía disponibles, de hecho, algunas que figuraban en su catálogo no lo estaban y su página web está sin actualizar. Al principio me costaba creer que, según me dijo, el margen que obtenía sobre la venta de esas monedas era muy pequeño y que la venta de pequeñas piezas, de valores de 0.50 cts. (sobre todo moneda extranjera de cobre o de alumino) con una gran rotación y sumándole los gastos de envío, dejaba mucho más margen.
No sé si es un gran profesional, pero más de 40 años dedicándose a lo mismo, le avalan un poco en este sentido. Lo que me dijo también es que no tiene edad para andar mirando el spot de oro y el precio al que debe comprar y vender una moneda cada día. Me inspiró mucha confianza y seguridad pero, como digo en mi firma, miré a mi alrededor y no ví ningún tonto...


----------



## 4motion (14 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> 4.- Equilibrar más mi cartera de oro, ya que estaba sobredimensionada a favor de la plata.



Me parece muy bien su decision, yo hace tiempo tome esa misma senda, sinceramente me declaro aurifero convencido, la plata esta bien, pero su excesivo peso y pesima portabilidad me llevaron hacia el dorado metal.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Gracias a ti, Tio Gilito. Como bien sabes, no es que mis conocimientos de la numismática sean limitados, simplemente son nulos.
> Yo le compré a este hombre las monedas de oro que tenía disponibles, de hecho, algunas que figuraban en su catálogo no lo estaban y su página web está sin actualizar. Al principio me costaba creer que, según me dijo, el margen que obtenía sobre la venta de esas monedas era muy pequeño y que la venta de pequeñas piezas, de valores de 0.50 cts. (sobre todo moneda extranjera de cobre o de alumino) con una gran rotación y sumándole los gastos de envío, dejaba mucho más margen.
> No sé si es un gran profesional, pero más de 40 años dedicándose a lo mismo, le avalan un poco en este sentido. Lo que me dijo también es que no tiene edad para andar mirando el spot de oro y el precio al que debe comprar y vender una moneda cada día. Me inspiró mucha confianza y seguridad pero, como digo en mi firma, miré a mi alrededor y no ví ningún tonto...



Que no sepa en cada momento el valor de mercado del oro ya dice muchísimo de por sí, no es un numismático. Un profesional, debe saber lo que está vendiendo, y cuánto vale el metal que contiene.

Es un vendedor de monedas que no maximiza la mercancía de sus clientes, y hay que aprovecharse de él. No pierdas el contacto, y cómprale todo lo que puedas a estos precios...aunque supongo que los irá subiendo, ya que el metal subió en los últimos días...pero, insisto...es un buen asunto. Aprovéchate de él hasta que se jubile...ya apenas quedan marchantes de monedas de la vieja escuela.


----------



## dx3 (14 Feb 2009)

Hola¡, colecciono monedas de una onza de plata de cualquier parte del mundo(solo onzas,plata,monedas(no medallas)).
Espero vuestras ofertas, gracias¡


----------



## azotedeinfieles (14 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Que no sepa en cada momento el valor de mercado del oro ya dice muchísimo de por sí, no es un numismático. Un profesional, debe saber lo que está vendiendo, y cuánto vale el metal que contiene.



Uno de los principales problemas que veo yo en el mercado numismático/metalero es precisamente este. No hay forma de saber si te están engañando y da la sensación de que estás en un zoco del norte de áfrica.

Por el contrario, si compras acciones del BBVA sabes que es ese momento todo el mundo las ha comprado a tu mismo precio. Probablemente mañana o pasado las pudieras haber obtenido por la mitad, pero eso ya es evolución del mercado y se asume sin más.

El problema con el metal / monedas es que nunca puedes asegurar que has comprado a un buen precio, porque en el chiringuito de al lado te lo pueden vender más barato.

Aquí se ha dado un criterio: compra a precio oficial de la plata porque esa es una buena referencia. Pero luego salen los que dicen que no, que a ellos se lo dejan más barato... y ya no sabes a qué carta quedarte o si estás haciendo el canelo siguiendo las opiniones de los entendidos del foro.

Es obvio que quien te vende una moneda a 5 es porque a él le está costando a 3. Pero ¿dónde coño está el que vende a 3? A ese es al que le quiero yo comprar.

Qué pena que en ebay no se puedan poner subastas de compra. Pondría un anuncio: Compro 300 monedas de plata de franco. Precio máximo de salida 1.800 euros. Y que los vendedores ofertaran a la baja. ¿A cuanto creéis que me las acabarían suministrando en puja a la baja?

Igual le doy forma a la idea y monto un yabE


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Uno de los principales problemas que veo yo en el mercado numismático/metalero es precisamente este. No hay forma de saber si te están engañando y da la sensación de que estás en un zoco del norte de áfrica.
> 
> Por el contrario, si compras acciones del BBVA sabes que es ese momento todo el mundo las ha comprado a tu mismo precio. Probablemente mañana o pasado las pudieras haber obtenido por la mitad, pero eso ya es evolución del mercado y se asume sin más.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente en los metales preciosos, los márgenes no son de 3 a 5, o sea, un 66,6%.

Si quieres comprar silver eagles, pues lo tienes fácil, contactas con un major dealer de USA, haces el pedido en firme varios meses antes de que se emitan las monedas, transfieres dinero con la respectiva comisión bancaria por transferencia y cambio de divisa, te buscas una agencia de aduanas, un transporte, te traes la mercancía con su seguro que por supuesto pagas tú, y pagas una custodia (no se olviden de que no son patatas, sino metales preciosos), tributas por IVA al 16%...y ya tienes las monedas sin intermediarios.

Vamos...eso si no decides hacerte Major Dealer tú mismo...en ese caso te vas a una ceca de USA, como la West Point Mint, por ejemplo, y con unas cartas de recomendación, un plan de negocio, y avales de solvencia de entidades de reconocido prestigio...a lo mejor te las venden directamente a tí.

Y respecto a saber si has comprado bien los metales, no es tan dificil, tan sólo es cuestión de un poco de bagaje y experiencia. 

En bolsa es mucho más dificil saber si has comprado bien, ya que con el tema de la contabilidad creativa se ríen en tu cara además de robarte tus ahorros (Terra Networks, Dogi, Renta Corporación, Enron, WorldCom, Lehman Brothers, Madoff, Afinsa, Forum Filatélico, Citibank, Fortis, etc...).

La plata y el oro tienen valor desde un tiempo inmemorial...ninguna divisa, moneda, empresa, estado, corporación, o persona jurídica tienen tanta antigüedad como los metales como conservador de riqueza.

Todos los estados desaparecen, como todas las monedas...nientras que el oro lo han querido todas las civilizaciones como símbolo de riqueza.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Feb 2009)

poner anuncios de que comprais monedas de plata, ya vereis como a veces podeis comprar muy bien.
sale mejor asi que ir a comprarlas,no os podeis ni imaginar lo que os ofreceran, eso si ,es un pequeño goteo de entrada de monedas muy bueno,pero escaso.

por otra parte quiero despedirme del foro, he aprendido muchisimo de el y de algunos de sus mas ilustres foreros, llevaba tiempo meditando esta decision, ahora mismo no tiene sentido mirar como va a estallar la burbuja,pues a explotado ya, y esto no tiene remedio, tampoco tiene remedio el colapso financiero que tenemos encima, y un mas que probable madmax, la realidad superara ampliamente la "ficcion" de este foro.
me ha sabido muy mal que "lonchafinismo" haya podido estar retando a la gente a quedar, para enseñarnos a sus colegas los "cachasrompepiernas", y en cuanto la hayamos "apretado" un poco se nos haya venido abajo y sentido amenazada,la querria decir que para nada se lo tome como una amenaza, no es tal,la he seguido el juego al tono de sus comentarios, pero nada mas, para nada la he querido hacer que se sintiese asi, si te lo has tomado como una amenaza,perdona,no era tal, te lo digo aqui y en MP ; perdona si te he molestado, no era mi intencion,lo siento.
y a todos los demas HASTA SIEMPRE¡¡¡ A SIDO UN PLACER poder contar con vuestra sabiduria y experiencia, si se me cruzan los postes, dentro de unos meses me pasare para ver quien sigue por aqui
le debo un mp a tio gilito,no me olvido


----------



## Aferro (14 Feb 2009)

He de reconocer que hay post que da gusto leer. Seguid manifestando vuestras opiniones y a los expertos que no dejen de vistar el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el monsterporculator es un primavera, se creia que el era el unico que podia vender aqui, y varios estuvimos vendiendo a la par que el, cuando se entero y le sento muy mal, hasta parece que le jodio que tiogilito vendiese, monsterporculator es un tio que no tiene principios, como persona es "pobre" no porque no tenga dinero, sino por su bajeza moral, a mi me intento pisar unas compras, vino arrastrandose preguntandome donde compraba ,y zas¡¡ fue a pisarme la compra,pero le salio el tiro por la culata, ahora amenaza con que va a dejar el foro, no se que haria fuera de aqui, pues no creo que le aguanten ni en su casa, yo le llamo cariñosamente "el tonto de las comodities" , tener cuidado con el , es un pieza, yo tengo otros nick que les estoy dando solera , y le pedire moneditas para ver si me repite a la cara algunas cosas, y que no se crea que se me pasan las cosas,la vengana es un plato que se come frio.
> para mi es un gilipollas




A ver, payaso, veo que de nuevo me estás insultando, calumniando y amenazando. 

Yo no lo voy a hacer. Si tengo que hacer algo lo haré, y no lo anunciaré en el foro como lonchafinismo. Con lo bocas que eres sabemos quien eres y donde encontrarte. 

Creo que si te metemos una denuncia te haremos un favor. Como continues así vas a acabar muy mal. 

Si quieres quedar conmigo no tienes más que decirlo. Quedaremos en un lugar de fumadores pues fumo pipa.

Tienes 24 horas para borrar todos los insultos y calumnias hacia mi. Incluidos los de tus multinicks. Incluidos los de los multinicks baneados.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (14 Feb 2009)

Para qué discutís si podéis arreglarlo a hostias...


----------



## Germain (14 Feb 2009)

Esto está tomando unos tintes gailors que no veas. Iros a un hotel, cojones ya.
Bromas a parte, me interesan mucho estos hilos, pero tanta morralla está empezando a cansar. Y lo malo es que los que mejores posts escribís sobre el tema sois los que más estáis desbarrando, porque si fueran otros con aplicarles el ignore bastaría. No hace falta que hagáis públicas vuestras desavenencias, no nos interesan, enviaos privados o quedad y daos de hostias, pero aquí estamos para hablar y aprender de metales preciosos, no para aguantar culebrones.


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Esto está tomando unos tintes gailors que no veas. Iros a un hotel, cojones ya.
> Bromas a parte, me interesan mucho estos hilos, pero tanta morralla está empezando a cansar. Y lo malo es que los que mejores posts escribís sobre el tema sois los que más estáis desbarrando, porque si fueran otros con aplicarles el ignore bastaría. No hace falta que hagáis públicas vuestras desavenencias, no nos interesan, enviaos privados o quedad y daos de hostias, pero aquí estamos para hablar y aprender de metales preciosos, no para aguantar culebrones.



Pues tu post es uno más de los que tanto criticas.

"quedad y daos de hostias"

Hay que joderse... ve la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el propio.


----------



## Akita (14 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Pues tu post es uno más de los que tanto criticas.
> 
> "quedad y daos de hostias"
> 
> Hay que joderse... ve la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el propio.




¿Problemas de comprensión lectora, Buster?


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Problemas de comprensión lectora, Buster?



En la segunda línea comenta que la primera iba de coña, pero luego habla en serio y como no emplea ningún smiley nos tenemos que creer que va en serio, así que por mi parte ningún problema, quizás seas tú el que te lo tengas que mirar.


----------



## Germain (14 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Pues tu post es uno más de los que tanto criticas.
> 
> "quedad y daos de hostias"
> 
> Hay que joderse... ve la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el propio.



Hombre, después de ver cienes y cienes de mensajes de estos pollos dándose estopa foril y midiéndose las pollas, creo que tengo derecho a escribir aunque sea un post mostrando mi disconformidad. Coño, que el Presi ya les ha advertido y aquí continuan como si nada.


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Hombre, después de ver cienes y cienes de mensajes de estos pollos dándose estopa foril y midiéndose las pollas, creo que tengo derecho a escribir aunque sea un post mostrando mi disconformidad. Coño, que el Presi ya les ha advertido y aquí continuan como si nada.



Me parece bien que dés tu opinión, pero ya que criticas ciertas actitudes lo mejor es que tú mismo fueras más comedido.


----------



## Germain (14 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Me parece bien que dés tu opinión, pero ya que criticas ciertas actitudes lo mejor es que tú mismo fueras más comedido.



A ver, lo que yo critico es que lleven sus cuitas, que en algunos casos parecen muy personales, al foro. Lo que tenga que discutir que lo hagan en privado, y si se tienen que dar de hostias que se den, pero que no llenen hilos que son interesantes de "te voy a denunciar", "pues si quieres quedamos", "uy qué miedo me das" y demás gilipolleces de patio de recreo. Y ale, por mi ya vale de hablar del tema.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Esto está tomando unos tintes gailors que no veas. Iros a un hotel, cojones ya.
> Bromas a parte, me interesan mucho estos hilos, pero tanta morralla está empezando a cansar. Y lo malo es que los que mejores posts escribís sobre el tema sois los que más estáis desbarrando, porque si fueran otros con aplicarles el ignore bastaría. No hace falta que hagáis públicas vuestras desavenencias, no nos interesan, enviaos privados o quedad y daos de hostias, pero aquí estamos para hablar y aprender de metales preciosos, no para aguantar culebrones.



¿Quién ha dicho nada de dar hostias? Eso será en las peleas de tu barrio. Yo no me mancho las manos. ¿O te crees que un tio que lleva 100 krugerrands encima se defiende a base de hostias?

Mira, aquí el único capullo que ha empezado insultando y amenazando ya sabemos quien es. Sabemos también de todos sus multinicks. Así que las equidistancias te las ahorras.

Lo que este payaso no se da cuenta es que juega con fuego. Y aunque se comporte como un crio, que lo es, a algunos, que somos adultos y hemos visto mundo, ya se nos acaba la paciencia.

Lo de amenazar y vejar publicamente a una mujer y a su familia ya colma el vaso.


----------



## andreu (14 Feb 2009)

Cita:
Originalmente Escrito por puntodecontrol 
siguiendo el tema OFICIAL DEL HILO...

PREGUNTO: Alguien sabe donde comprar capsulas de plastico para monedas de 1oz?
esque he comprado algunas sueltas en ebay y unas me vienen con ellas y otras sin ellas, y me gustaria tenerlas todas en una bien guardadas y sin exponerlas al aire y roces.
Supongo que en ingles tendran algun nombre para poderlas pedir en algun lado en internet o china. 

Respuesta:
En muchas numismaticas, encontraras las capsulas para monedas,cada una tiene un tamaño y por tanto, una capsula . Mide el diametro de la moneda y con eso sabras la capsula adecuada.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo de amenazar y vejar publicamente a una mujer y a su familia ya colma el vaso.



yo no lahe amenazado ni vejado publicamente,eso que quede claro.
mira, sin pretender desviar el hilo, la he pedido perdon a lonchafinismo, no pienso eso ni de ella ni de su familia, lo que dije en un momento en que me pillo mal, porque lei que nos retaba al resto a quedar con sus amigos, me sento mal,entonces la dije eso, pero para nada la he querido amenazar ni nada de eso,yo no pongo en duda la honestidad de ella ni de nadie de su familia,tu eres muy contaminador, pero nada mas , tu si te metiste con mi familia,¿o no te acuerdas?? creo que debes una explicacion por tu parte.
saludos y haya paz
te veo muy liante, pero nada mas,yo no te compraria nunca nada,la verdad
lo siento ,no he podido aguantarme


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo no lahe amenazado ni vejado publicamente,eso que quede claro.
> mira, sin pretender desviar el hilo, la he pedido perdon a lonchafinismo, no pienso eso ni de ella ni de su familia, lo que dije en un momento en que me pillo mal, porque lei que nos retaba al resto a quedar con sus amigos, me sento mal,entonces la dije eso, pero para nada la he querido amenazar ni nada de eso,yo no pongo en duda la honestidad de ella ni de nadie de su familia,tu eres muy contaminador, pero nada mas , tu si te metiste con mi familia,¿o no te acuerdas?? creo que debes una explicacion por tu parte.
> saludos y haya paz
> te veo muy liante, pero nada mas,yo no te compraria nunca nada,la verdad
> lo siento ,no he podido aguantarme



Parece que no has entendido nada.

Tienes trabajo y poco tiempo.



> Tienes 24 horas para borrar todos los insultos y calumnias hacia mi. Incluidos los de tus multinicks. Incluidos los de los multinicks baneados.



¿Quieres comprobar si voy de farol? 

¿Vas mañana a la plaza?


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Parece que no has entendido nada.
> Tienes trabajo y poco tiempo.
> ¿Quieres comprobar si voy de farol?
> ¿Vas mañana a la plaza?



quedo contigo en privado,de buen rollito
saludos
por cierto,para que la gente sepa de donde viene toda esa ira tuya contra mi
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-154.html#post1347883
no te veo mal chico,pero creo que se te calienta la boca(como a mi),segun vayas madurando se te ira pasando
perdon a los foreros,por desviarme del hilo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> quedo contigo en privado,de buen rollito
> saludos
> por cierto,para que la gente sepa de donde viene toda esa ira tuya contra mi
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-154.html#post1347883
> ...



Sigues sin enterarte.

No has acabado tu trabajo:

Burbuja Económica - Ver Perfil: Mama de BurBorja

No te preocupes. A mi ni se me calienta la boca ni me tiembla el pulso. 

Lo del "buen rollito" me lo tomo como parte de tu infantilismo. No abuses de mi paciencia. Ahora sólo te queda hasta mañana por la mañana.

Acaba tu trabajo antes de abandonar el foro.


----------



## un marronazo (14 Feb 2009)

que marta????? intentado vender


----------



## hijodeputa (15 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> quedo contigo en privado,de buen rollito
> saludos
> por cierto,para que la gente sepa de donde viene toda esa ira tuya contra mi
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-154.html#post1347883
> ...



Permítanme opinar respecto a lo leído hasta aquí, ¿viene usted a dar clases de filosofía al foro? si va a negociar con otro forero sobre oro, vale; de lo contrario quédese callado. Monster trata de hacer negocio con sus monedas, como yo mismo haría. No saque sus mierdas viejas aquí, ya que sus pañales cagados no interesan a nadie. Procure dejar al resto de usuarios en paz y si se le calienta la boca, vaya a sacar al perro o haga lo que le plazca pero procure mantener todos los hilos que pise, limpios; ya sean en materia de metales, como para el resto del foro en general.

He dicho. Un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Feb 2009)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Permítanme opinar respecto a lo leído hasta aquí, ¿viene usted a dar clases de filosofía al foro? si va a negociar con otro forero sobre oro, vale; de lo contrario quédese callado. Monster trata de hacer negocio con sus monedas, como yo mismo haría. No saque sus mierdas viejas aquí, ya que sus pañales cagados no interesan a nadie. Procure dejar al resto de usuarios en paz y si se le calienta la boca, vaya a sacar al perro o haga lo que le plazca pero procure mantener todos los hilos que pise, limpios; ya sean en materia de metales, como para el resto del foro en general.
> 
> He dicho. Un saludo.



tienes razon, no soy profesor de nada,tampoco saco mierdas viejas,pero el parece que se mete donde ni le va ni le viene, de hecho me supera en lenguaje ampliamente,por eso doy la sensacion que soy yo ,pero bueno, he tratado de hablar con el por mp y solo responde aqui en el foro.
lo siento de veras


----------



## Gamu (15 Feb 2009)

Soy nuevo, pero no puedo reprimirme y tengo que decirlo. Solo hay dos opciones:

1.- O esto es un espectaculo lamentable de patio de colegio, donde los chulitos dicen "y tu mas" para luego darse dos bofetadas e ir llorando a la mama.

2.- O esto es un ejercicio de macarrismo barriobajero al más puro estilo "makinavaja". 

En cualquiera de los casos, dice muy poco a favor de la educación de las personas implicadas, que están poniendose al nivel de narcotraficantes gitanos analfabetos. 

Me parece muy fuerte, que dos personas en teoría educadas, y en teoría con un nivel social y económico normal, tengan estas actitudes. Por el bien de su propio prestigio en este foro, del prestigio del foro, y de todos los que leemos en general, les rogaría que no siguieran con las amenazas físicas.


----------



## ktini (15 Feb 2009)

Anda!! este es el hilo para quedar con la gente? yo me pido a Marcela


----------



## Elputodirector (15 Feb 2009)

escuela de ladrones


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Soy nuevo, pero no puedo reprimirme y tengo que decirlo. Solo hay dos opciones:
> 
> 1.- O esto es un espectaculo lamentable de patio de colegio, donde los chulitos dicen "y tu mas" para luego darse dos bofetadas e ir llorando a la mama.
> 
> ...



Estimado forero Gamu. 

Bienvenido sea al foro si no es usted multinick. Lo cual es cada vez más raro en estos tiempos. Desde que un par de foreros decidieron convertir esto en el camarote de los hermanos Marx. Uno para joderlo todo por envidia cochina y otro para montar un trile de venta de monedas.

Aquí no hay amenazas físicas. Quedar para fumar es de buenos amigos, y fumar con pipa aún más. Hasta los indios fumaban la pipa de la paz.

Lo del "patio de colegio" me queda algunas décadas atras. Y lo de macarrismo barriobajero también me queda algunos barrios más allá (al susodicho no).

Tiene usted poco mundo. Lo de "nivel de narcotraficantes gitanos analfabetos" se lo paso por esta vez. Debería usted saber que el nivel no lo marca la media, lo marca el mínimo. Si tuviese usted más mundo sabría que a cada cual hay que hablarle en un nivel que entienda. No es que me guste rebajarme a tal nivel, pero cuando se vierten calumnias y mentiras y se insiste en ello, y además lo hace un macarra cobarde machista de mierda que insulta y amenaza mujeres, no queda más remedio. Además piense usted que le estoy haciendo un gran favor al susodicho. En el mundo de los metales preciosos se va a encontrar con gente que no tienen mi paciencia. 

Su equidistancia indica que no sabe de lo que habla. Así que lease todo antes de opinar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sigues sin enterarte.
> 
> No has acabado tu trabajo:
> 
> ...




Se te ha acabado el tiempo y sigues sin acabar tu trabajo.

Sigo viendo muchas bobadas, insultos, mentiras y calumnias.

Tienes que borrar todos tus posts donde hagas alusión a mi persona.

Ponte en contacto con un moderador si no consigues borrar los posts de tu engendro baneado.


----------



## Gamu (15 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tiene usted poco mundo. Lo de "nivel de narcotraficantes gitanos analfabetos" se lo paso por esta vez. Debería usted saber que el nivel no lo marca la media, lo marca el mínimo. Si tuviese usted más mundo sabría que a cada cual hay que hablarle en un nivel que entienda. No es que me guste rebajarme a tal nivel, pero cuando se vierten calumnias y mentiras y se insiste en ello, y además lo hace un macarra cobarde machista de mierda que insulta y amenaza mujeres, no queda más remedio. Además piense usted que le estoy haciendo un gran favor al susodicho. En el mundo de los metales preciosos se va a encontrar con gente que no tienen mi paciencia.
> 
> Su equidistancia indica que no sabe de lo que habla. Así que lease todo antes de opinar.



Por mucho que a mi me insultaran, no respondería con insultos, y mucho menos en público y dejando constancia.

Nada fastidia más a un adversario dialectico, que tu indiferencia frente a insultos y amenazas. Nada fastidia más al que hace ataques personales, que la más profunda indiferencia y la más exquisita educación en la respuesta. Bajar al nivel de la basura, lo único que consigue es hacerle pensar que todos somos iguales al que está en ese nivel. Cuanto más te insulten, tanto más tranquilo y "fino" debes ser en público, para que por contraste quede bien claro quien es el macarra.

Y quizá tenga algo más de mundo de lo que usted presupone, aunque sin saber como se mide ese "mundo" tampoco lo puedo asegurar. En mi vida he recibido algunas amenazas, y nunca he respondido en público. Si era menester he emprendido acciones legales (con éxito), o me he tomado la justicia por mi mano, evidentemente sin decirle nada al insultador. Si vas a por alguien de verdad, es poco inteligente avisarle de que eres tú el que le estás fastidiando. Y si eran simples bravuconadas fruto de un exceso de testosterona momentaneo, las he ignorado y punto. La inteligencia está siempre reñida con las reacciones impulsivas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Por mucho que a mi me insultaran, no respondería con insultos, y mucho menos en público y dejando constancia.
> 
> Nada fastidia más a un adversario dialectico, que tu indiferencia frente a insultos y amenazas. Nada fastidia más al que hace ataques personales, que la más profunda indiferencia y la más exquisita educación en la respuesta. Bajar al nivel de la basura, lo único que consigue es hacerle pensar que todos somos iguales al que está en ese nivel. Cuanto más te insulten, tanto más tranquilo y "fino" debes ser en público, para que por contraste quede bien claro quien es el macarra.
> 
> Y quizá tenga algo más de mundo de lo que usted presupone, aunque sin saber como se mide ese "mundo" tampoco lo puedo asegurar. En mi vida he recibido algunas amenazas, y nunca he respondido en público. Si era menester he emprendido acciones legales (con éxito), o me he tomado la justicia por mi mano, evidentemente sin decirle nada al insultador. Si vas a por alguien de verdad, es poco inteligente avisarle de que eres tú el que le estás fastidiando. Y si eran simples bravuconadas fruto de un exceso de testosterona momentaneo, las he ignorado y punto. La inteligencia está siempre reñida con las reacciones impulsivas.




Nada, TioGilito, no se esfuerce. Ya nos conocemos. Y sin duda más mundo que usted si parezco tener. Al menos para elegir a mis socios...

Y yo no fastidio a nadie. Dice muchas tonterías en su post y vierte muchos prejuicios.

Por cierto, me alegro que haya tomado nota y haya reequilibrado su portfolio en metales preciosos en favor del oro. También me alegro que "descubra" que la gente con contactos consigue mejores precios (tenemos varias pruebas en el foro). Entiendo que eso es lo que menos le conviene que se sepa. Espero que retire lo de "mentiroso" que me dedicó.


----------



## Gamu (15 Feb 2009)

eing?

no se a que socios se refiere, yo no tengo socios en nada. Las cosas a medias nunca son buenas. 

En ningún momento le he acusado a usted de nada, ni he vertido ningún prejuicio. Solo he hablado EN GENERAL y de lo que YO haría. Cada cual que haga lo que crea conveniente, y el tiempo le dará o le quitará la razón. 

Ahora bien, no creo que los insultos y las amenazas estén resolviendo nada en éste asunto. 

Por cierto, yo no tengo nada de oro, salvo la cruz de caravaca que me regalaron en mi comunión, y la medalla con el grupo sanguineo que me regalaron en mi bautizo. Y no pienso comprar oro, porque como moneda de cambio será demasiado valiosa si de verdad el sistema monetario se va a la mierda, podría ser expropiada, y llamará demasiado la atención como decía lonchafinismo. En mi "cartera" de plata tendré sobretodo monedas de curso legal españolas, de 12 euros, de 100 de franco, y de alfonso (sobretodo pesetas, muy pequeñas y manejables), junto con algunos dolares de plata y onzas variadas, que por cierto algunas se las compraré a gilito. 

En serio monster, deje de ver enemigos por todas partes, porque en este caso lo único que intento es hacerle un favor como forero a usted (si es que ha sido el primer insultado).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> eing?





Ve como algunos tenemos mucho más mundo en esto de los foros...

¿Anda el negocio flojito y perdemos el tiempo con multinicks? 

Por cierto, me alegro de que no calumnie porque no me temblaría la mano en darle una dosis de su medicina...Lo dicho. A cada cual su nivel.


----------



## Gamu (15 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ve como algunos tenemos mucho más mundo en esto de los foros...
> 
> ¿Anda el negocio flojito y perdemos el tiempo con multinicks?
> 
> Por cierto, me alegro de que no calumnie porque no me temblaría la mano en darle una dosis de su medicina...Lo dicho. A cada cual su nivel.




Mira monster, te apuesto 5000 euros a que no soy tiogilito. Y desde aqui llamo a los moderadores a que lo certifiquen, ya que son los únicos que pueden ver las IP's. 

Es la monda que en este foro esteis así, por lo menos es muy poco serio. 

No se si tienes experiencia en otros foros, pero yo si, así que puedes leerme bastante a menudo en foros como el de Expansión (por si os interesa). Me vine aqui porque ultimamente allí está el ambiente muy mal debido a borrado de hilos al subcontratar la moderación, pero veo que la paranoia es algo generalizado en este pais. Será cosa de la crisis...

Si esto sigue así, y aqui tampoco se puede hablar de economía porque para leer un post interesante tengo que leer 5 de insultos, me iré a foxinver y listos.


----------



## fros (15 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Mira monster, te apuesto 5000 euros a que no soy tiogilito. Y desde aqui llamo a los moderadores a que lo certifiquen, ya que son los únicos que pueden ver las IP's.
> 
> Es la monda que en este foro esteis así, por lo menos es muy poco serio.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco creo que seas tío Gilito. Veo tus cinco mil...y subo mil más. 

Edito: No quiero meterme mucho en este jardín, pero sólo precisar que para tener mas mundo que tío gilito, tiene que tener usted mucho, pero mucho mundo recorrido señor Montespeculator.


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nada, TioGilito, no se esfuerce. Ya nos conocemos. Y sin duda más mundo que usted si parezco tener. Al menos para elegir a mis socios...
> 
> Y yo no fastidio a nadie. Dice muchas tonterías en su post y vierte muchos prejuicios.
> 
> Por cierto, me alegro que haya tomado nota y haya reequilibrado su portfolio en metales preciosos en favor del oro. También me alegro que "descubra" que la gente con contactos consigue mejores precios (tenemos varias pruebas en el foro). Entiendo que eso es lo que menos le conviene que se sepa. Espero que retire lo de "mentiroso" que me dedicó.



Sr. Monsterspeculator...¿Está Vd. bien?. Parece muy alterado últimamente.
Le haré las siguientes observaciones:

1.-Juro por mi honor que nunca he utilizado otro nick que el mío en este foro. Lo juro, y doy alas a quien quiera del foro a que pruebe de la forma que sea, incluso contactando con los administradores o de la forma que prefieran.

2.- Yo no creo haber dicho que Vd. fastidie a nadie, aunque no me gustó nada el tono amenazante que usó contra el forero Segundaresidencia...pero no el tono dialéctico. Ahí Vd. puede despacharse todo lo que quiera...y si cree que lo ha de destrozar, pues adelante.

Pero éste es un ejercicio intelectual, de pasar un rato agradable, ameno, aprender y divertirse. Incluso puede actuar como una catarsis personal.

Pero yo no creo en las mariconadas: como lo de ir a "una sala de fumadores porque llevo pipa". Por cuatro insultos en un foro...¿De verdad se cree con la potestad de hablar de que por su actividad va armado y que puede utilizar ese artilugio contra un forero?...Por cuatro insultos, en un calentón en un foro público...Por favor, recapacite, que Vd. es una persona más inteligente de lo que muestran sus actos..

Comulgo con un forero que dice aquello de que quien tenga que hacer algo de esta guisa, que no avise, y que lo haga.

3.- Si yo digo muchas tonterías en mis posts, no me lea, y punto. No le haré más alusiones a Vd...y Santas Pascuas. Si quiere, me pone en la lista de ignorados.

4.- En cuanto a lo de verter prejuicios: tengo los prejuicios que me salen de los cojones...a ver si ahora también me van a coartar mi libertad de expresión y pensamiento.

5.- Me congratulo de que se alegre de que reequilibre mi portfolio con más oro de inversión.

6.- Claro que con buenos contactos se consiguen mejores precios...y a lo mejor los míos son mejores que los suyos...Vd. tan sólo hace conjeturas, sin conocimiento real de mis circunstancias. 

Pero mi comentario era que tanto en el mundo del oro como en el de la plata, incluso con buenos contactos...los márgenes son muy pequeños. No es como en el mundo de la ropa de importación, que según donde compres puede variar un 300%...en los metales preciosos, las diferencias entre suministradores son muy pequeñas...habitualmente inferiores al 5%. Ése es un márgen estrechísimo...

Y por cierto, que sepa que mis contactos en materia numismática, son infinitamente mejores que los que Vd. pueda tener, ya que conozco a bastantes de los mejores numismáticos y notafílicos de España, por áreas específicas...ya que a vd. tanto le gusta alardear de conocidos, por si puede ser de su interés.

7.- Sobre lo que me conviene que se sepa...Vd. no tiene ni puta idea. NO SEA CRIPTICO: HABLE CLARO. Que algunas monedas que he puesto a la venta se pueden vender más baratas...sí, pero hay un trabajo, un tiempo y un capital empleado y un servicio, que creo que ha de ser remunerado de alguna forma.

Al tema de los metales he llegado con los deberes hechos...no me hacen falta para comer, se lo aseguro. Ya me gané muy bien la vida en el pasado, y no trabajo por obligación, ni por necesidad...Ganarme unos eurillos por un tubo de silver eagles o una moneda de oro...no me quita el sueño, la verdad.

Me interesaba mucho más tomarle el pulso al mercado, que el exiguo beneficio que he obtenido. Y agradezco a muchos foreros la confianza que me han depositado, y la cordial relación que he tenido con muchos de ellos.

A mí no me da miedo que alguien diga que puede bajar las monedas de un 5 a un 15% como exponía Vd. y encima hacer negocio. Yo le propuse que bajara los krugerrands un 10% sobre mi precio y que yo se los compraría...pues bájelos, no para mí, sino para todo el foro.

Y bájelos de manera racional, si considera que un 10% es mucho, ponga un precio acorde con el margen que necesita para ganarse algo la vida. ¿Le va bien poner los Krugers a 740 €?. ¿Le parece razonable, algo por encima del spot?. Mójese, algo, cojones...que mucha pipa, pero muy poco tabaco...

Mire, a mí su política comercial me es indiferente...haga lo que le dé la gana. Si quiere hacer un BUEN uso del hilo que Vd. mismo comenzó, hágalo...y si no, pues tampoco ataque a las ofertas ajenas.

Supongo que los foreros esperan con algarabía que ponga su género a la venta a precios rompedores.

8.- Respecto al calificativo de "mentiroso" que dice Vd. que yo le dediqué, sinceramente, ignoro el pasaje donde ello acaeció.

Si es Vd. tan gentil, haga el favor de recordármelo, y lo revisaré. Si considero que lo he escrito yo y que no se ajusta a la realidad, pues lo retiraré y le pediré formalmente disculpas.

Por el contrario, si lo escribí yo, y tras valorar el mensaje considero que tenía razón, no tan sólo no lo retiraré, sino que lo refrendaré.

Pero le ruego que me avisé en donde queda expuesto tal actuar por mi parte. Por cierto, si es otro nick distinto al mío, quien se ha de disculpar _ipso facto _sería Vd.; me reitero en que nunca desdoblé mi personalidad forera.

9.- Confío en que se le pase pronto esta crisis conspiranoica que Vd. padece. Lo siento por Vd., ya que aunque no se lo crea, le apreciaba más de lo que imagina.

Que tenga suerte. Y le conmino a que me diga dónde le llamé mentiroso.

PS.- Al resto de foreros: siento este episodio, pero ¿qué harían Vds. en mí lugar?. Prefiero luz y taquígrafos a omitir la verdad. Espero que estos ataques personales, entre foreros, acaben de una vez por todas. Pero ignoro por qué cojones, se han enrarecido tanto los hilos cuando se han puesto a la venta metales...supongo que no será por el vil metal, ya que son metales preciosos, jajaja


----------



## Akita (15 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mójese, algo, cojones...*que mucha pipa, pero muy poco tabaco...*




Jojojojojo...


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2009)

El pobre MONSTER es un paranoico........la que me monto porque pensaba que iba a vender oro en el foro,con el nombre de CENTROMETALBULLION o asi......
una panda de majaras,se creyo lo que le dijo el forero HIJOPUTA que es pariente de MELENDI,....la ministra esa es tan subnormal como este paisano suyo HIJOPUTA......OTRO
SUBNOR.......
Este foro esta lleno de FRIKIS,
PUTIN,...NAZI
MONSTER....paranoico
hijoputa.....SUBNOR...
TIOGIL....pierde aceite con la plata,pero es buen tipo
En fin,mejor que EL CIRCO.........


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2009)

Lo del aceite TIOGIL es por lo de su negocio a medias que iba a montar con algunos foreros,,,,,,,,,que?como va?le habeis puesto nombre al niño ya?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Feb 2009)

Va a resultar usted ser otro fantástico. Se lo dice usted todo. Evidentemente tiene usted problemas de comprensión lectora.

Mire, hay muchas cosas que usted calla y sabe. Es necesario exponer los pros y los contras

Cuando la plata llegó a $52 (como le gusta recordar), diganos, ¿A cuanto se vendían en la calle las monedas de 100 ptas de Franco?

Yo me he informado. Vamos a contrastar datos.

Tal vez cuando se den esos datos además de los otros que usted da, entonces la gente sepa comprar con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Feb 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo del aceite TIOGIL es por lo de su negocio a medias que iba a montar con algunos foreros,,,,,,,,,que?como va?le habeis puesto nombre al niño ya?



Jo,jo,jo,...


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Va a resultar usted ser otro fantástico. Se lo dice usted todo. Evidentemente tiene usted problemas de comprensión lectora.
> 
> Mire, hay muchas cosas que usted calla y sabe. Es necesario exponer los pros y los contras
> 
> ...



Hable claro, cojones. 

Y primero, contraste eso de los multinicks respecto a mí. Y si se equivocó, pídanos disculpas a los foreros afectados.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuando la plata llegó a $52 (como le gusta recordar), diganos, ¿A cuanto se vendían en la calle las monedas de 100 ptas de Franco?



No desviemos el tema.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2009)

Que buen HILO,solo falta que aparezca el PUTIN, y el TRAX ,y ya esta la jaula llena.....


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> puf, mira , nosotros en teoria tendriamos para vivir de ello en cuanto este todo amortizado dentro de poco mas de un año, pero si te digo la verdad, me da muy poca seguridad, ahora mismo no lo recomiendo (y que conste que me dedico a ello), su retribucion puede ser recortada de una manera facil por el gobierno(no digo que lo hagan, pero si quisieran podrian).
> nosotros los paneles que tenemos son de hace bastantes años, en mi empresa un año no vendieron todos los que esperaban y nos los ofrecieron a los empleados, con facilidad de financiacion (no pusimos ni un puto duro),asi se quitaron unos cuantos de encima, eso si fue hace años, cuando cualquier compañia que fabricase 8 mw/año, era muy fuerte.
> 
> todo esto que viene a continuacion es un relato de ficcion que nada tiene que ver con la realidad;
> ...



El watio de mono esta a 3$ y el de POLI 2,4$,amorfos no se ......
precio FOB china-
muy interesante .......estube estudiando el tema hace tiempo............


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No desviemos el tema.



Mire le haré las siguientes consideraciones:

1.- Si respondo a su interpelación es por el foro, no por Vd., que lo tenga presente.

2.- Vd. actúa de manera irresponsable al no reconocer que no he utilizado más nick que el mío, y no disculparse ante ello.

Eso lo pone en el lugar que le corresponde ante el resto de foreros, sin duda, por mucho que alardee de pipa, Vd. no es un hombre que se vista por los pies. Si ha admitido un error, poniendo en duda la honorabilidad de los foreros, lo ha de reconocer, aunque le pese hacerlo. Pero no puede tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.

3.- Sobre el tema de la plata...en realidad no me quita el sueño. Ya que no me hace falta para vivir. Y tampoco me lo quitó cuando hace unos meses estaba tan baja e incurría en minusvalías por mis inversiones en metales preciosos.

4.- Aquí no he pretendido sesgar tortíceramente la información a los foreros. He realizado comentarios, que intenté que fueran amenos e instructivos. Pero no desinformar intencionadamente a los foreros para que malinviertieran sus ahorros en el campo en el que yo invertí.

Cuando la plata no había subido, intenté hacer ver que estaba muy barata. Y tengo muchos posts y mensajes privados diciendo a los foreros que para comprar bullion quizá el mejor sitio en su momento era anlagegold24.de, con las filarmónicas en torno a 11,90 euros. De todo ello hay pruebas, tan sólo hay que mirar mis intervenciones foreras a tal efecto.

5.- Mire, Monsterspeculator -ahora me he de ahorrar lo de señor, y ya comentaré el porqué- a mí vender unas monedas no me quita el sueño. Yo no necesitó alardear de haber ganado tanto o cuanto en un "leveraged"...ya que yo he hecho negocios de verdad, de los buenos, de aquellos que te permiten vivir de rentas sin trabajar el resto de tu vida...o sea, que no sea tan ruín, por unos eurillos que haya ganado al vender cuatro monedas.

6.- Respecto a los precios de las monedas: están contrastados con mucha de la gente que más sabe de monedas de España, evidentemente máximas autoridades en algunos de sus campos específicos, con los que negocio y trato habitualmente...y que curiosamente editan 4 de los catálogos de monedas más prestigiosos de España.

Son expertos en la materia y saben de qué hablan, de eso que no les quepa duda a los foreros.

Pero antes de hablar de precios, quiero poner en antecedentes a los foreros:

Imaginad la crisis económica de finales de los 70, y que culmina en 1980, con la subida del oro y la plata (cuando el oro llegó a 850 $/ oz. troy y la plata llegó a 54 $/ oz. troy intradía)...la crisis económica afectaba a todo el mundo con la debilidad del gobierno Carter, que sería sustituído por Reagan, y en España teníamos el problema añadido de la transición, con un gobierno débil (Suárez) y graves incertidumbres sociales...se hablaría de la crisis de la SEAT, un poco más tarde, y se veía como el empresariado estaba por la labor de cerrar negocios y guardar parte del dinero en bienes tangibles que no se quedaran afectos al ímpetu de trabajadores y sindicatos en sus reivindicaciones sociales...

En ese clima se creó una burbuja, tanto en los sellos, como en las monedas (fueran de metales preciosos o no).

En su punto más álgido, las monedas de Franco, llegaron a venderse en la calle a 1.350 pesetas de la época (15,2 g. AG), los duros de plata los llegaron a pelearse los profesionales por comprarlos hasta por 2000 pesetas (22.5 g. AG), y las piezas de 50 Francos Franceses llegaron a valer 2.500 pesetas (27 g. AG, pero era moneda de curso legal).

Eso fue en su cima. Duró poco y muchos tratantes de monedas quedaron pillados: de hecho conozco a uno que se quedó con 16.000 piezas, y a otro le pilló el toro con 13.000, que aunque promediaron en las ventas...perdieron mucho dinero.

Pero no fue malo para todos. Los tratantes de monedas -no necesariamente numismáticos- tenían márgenes estrechos en la moneda de plata que no fuera de colección, pero como no paraba de subir, sabían que incluso comprando caro, venderían por más dinero: los compradores podían ser empresarios que ocultaban dinero negro, o gente que quería resguardarse de la galopante inflación de la época.

Pues bien, conozco a una persona que vió como subían las monedas de Franco de 250 a 1000 pesetas...y creyó que era suficiente. Y vendió 1.000 de sus monedas y se compró un piso de 75 m2., usado pero en buen estado, en la ciudad de Barcelona. A él le salió bien la jugada, y es el piso donde vive en la actualidad.

Estos precios expuestos están CONTRASTADÍSIMOS con algunas de las personas que más saben de monedas de España. Que se hayan podido comprar más baratas las monedas para fundirlas y obtener plata, estoy convencido, pero os hablo de monedas que eran utilizadas como INVERSIÓN. Y la gente llegó a pagar estos precios en 1980.

Pensad que la primera bullion de plata moderna 0.999 es la libertad mexicana de 1982, antes no había el tipo de monedas bullion de plata pura.

7.- Creo que nunca llamé a Monsterspeculator "mentiroso", y lo digo sinceramente. Lo que no es óbice para que ahora lo haga: ES UN MENTIROSO. Aún no ha respondido a mi comentario de disculparse, ya que erró de cabo a rabo. Sus falacias y sus conspiraciones se las puede meter por donde le quepan, pero no mienta ante el foro, ni ponga en duda la honorabilidad de los foreros afectados -evidentemente yo no soy el único-.

Luego Vd., no es un señor, ni hasta que rectifique le puedo tratar como tal. Que cada cual tome sus decisiones al respecto.

Aún así, ojalá pueda Vd. darse cuenta de sus errores y seguir aportando al foro sus lúcidos comentarios cuando está en otras circunstancias,distintas y distantes a las actuales.

PS.- AL RESTO DE FOREROS: Siento causar malestar al resto de partícipes en el foro, pero no puedo pasar por alto que se cuestione mi personalidad, la legitimidad de mis comentarios y mi conocimientos técnicos sobre las materias que comento. 

Yo creo que está claro quién es conocedor de una materia -en este caso, la plata-, y quién tan sólo lanza globos sonda, a ver qué hay por ahí...que los foreros decidan.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2009)

Si te encuentras PILLADO,por la plata ,GILITO
No te preocupes ,me puedes hacer ofertas en MP,
es normal, ahora con la crisis hay mucha gente que necesita vender
es la vida.
Sigues teniendo monedas de 8 escudos de oro?


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Feb 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si te encuentras PILLADO,por la plata ,GILITO
> No te preocupes ,me puedes hacer ofertas en MP,
> es normal, ahora con la crisis hay mucha gente que necesita vender
> es la vida.
> Sigues teniendo monedas de 8 escudos de oro?



No, Votin, no estoy pillado. Si no que tengo una excelente inversión en plata. Con las subidas de los últimos días mi patrimonio ha subido mucho...para que te hagas una idea, más de lo que gana un trabajador normalito en su vida laboral. El incremento ha sido más de un 30%, pero en algunos temas relacionados con los metales he ganado mucho más.

Cuando veo los videos de que en Zimbabue para comprar pan, ya no quieren billetes, sino oro, reafirma todas mis tesis.

Y respecto a las monedas de 8 escudos...alguna te puedo conseguir, no de las mías, sino alguna más flojita, acorde con el precio que tú quieres pagar. Pero igualmente siendo una onza de oro española.

Cuando tenga alguna te mando un MP con los datos, y sin ningún compromiso por tu parte. No la voy a comprar...sino a pasar; si te interesara, te cargaría como comisión el menú del día del restaurante y brindaría a tu salud.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2009)

Ahora es muy buen momento para invertir en plata.
Yo no tengo sitio(espacio) para la plata,algo para unas cuantas monedas de oro.
Si quieres ampliar tu coleccion de plata,no dudes en contactar conmigo ,me puedo
quedar con alguna de las monedas que te sobren de oro.
Pricipalmente las de 8 escudos de CARLOS III o reyes anteriores,yo prefiero pagar
mas ,que comprar BULLION de ese....me gustan las monedas viejas
Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En su punto más álgido, las monedas de Franco, llegaron a venderse en la calle a 1.350 pesetas de la época (15,2 g. AG), los duros de plata los llegaron a pelearse los profesionales por comprarlos hasta por 2000 pesetas (22.5 g. AG), y las piezas de 50 Francos Franceses llegaron a valer 2.500 pesetas (27 g. AG, pero era moneda de curso legal).



Centrémonos primeramente en lo que interesa a los foreros.

Vamos a ver, para los que leen entiendan bien, 

¿Cual fue el máximo en pesetas de la plata? (en el famoso momento de los $52)

Creo que era algo más que 1350/15,2=88,8 ptas por g. ¿no? Díganos...

Las informaciones que yo tengo, de tan buena o mejor mano que la suya, señalan un precio sensiblemente menor.

También puedo citar, para informacion de los foreros, lo que yo viví en octubre pasado. El napoleon en Francia a 190 de cotación CPR, pero nadie compraba napoleones a más de 140...


============================

Sobre sus insultos personales se descalifican por si solos. Llamar mentiroso a alguien sin indicar razones ya es el colmo. Usted cree que le debo una disculpa. Yo no. Relea que creo que su problema reside en comprensión lectora como ya le he dicho. En cualquier caso alguien que no se disculpa en ningún caso es un mentiroso. Sin embargo alguien que monta una red de trileros se le puede calificar de forma mucho peor.

Me disgusta unicamente en su caso porque yo le tenía también aprecio. Reconozco su saber numismático, mucho mayor que el mio sin duda. Sin embargo debo denunciar sus limitaciones financieras que le inducen a malconsejar a los foreros sobre la forma correcta de invertir en metales preciosos. Pero no creo que sea malintencionado pues para si mismo si le creemos comete los mismos errores. Es usted un puro producto de la cultura española del pelotazo. Yo he mamado de la cultura americana de enriquecerse de forma científica. 

Además tampoco aprecio su forma de proceder. En particular, lo que usted tiene que dar son explicaciones sobre su red de trileros, que es mucho más grave que utilizar multinicks. 

Finalmente, hablando de disculpas, se las debe usted a la forera "lonchafinismo". Sus formas han sido impresentables. Usted ha demostrado no sólo no ser un caballero sinó un misógino y alguien sin ningún respeto por las mujeres.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2009)

Monster,cuentanos de tus inversiones mobiliarias...................
las perdidas de apalacamiento y esas cosas......


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Centrémonos primeramente en lo que interesa a los foreros.
> 
> Vamos a ver, para los que leen entiendan bien,
> 
> ...



1.- Lo que yo hablo es del punto álgido...evidentemente no todo el mundo pagó eso por las monedas. De la misma forma que no todos los pillados en Terra Networks pagaron más de 150 € por la acción -conozco una persona que compró a 150 y vendió a 5,25 €-. Y aún así, muchos perdieron un dineral. 

Y le digo otra cosa, yo le hablo del mercado de Barcelona, 1980. En otros sitios podían existir precios diferentes, ya por existir más moneda (caso de Madrid) o por falta de información (caso de provincias más alejadas de las metrópolis). Piénsese que, evidentemente, en la época no había internet.

Creo que discutir sobre el precio de hace casi 30 años es baladí, y no conduce a nada. Y lo de decir que los precios reales de compraventa eran menores que los publicados...pues eso ha pasado y sigue pasando con muchas mercancías.

De la misma forma, ya me gustaría a mí poder comprar ciertas monedas de Isabel II a precio de catálogo, cuando el mercado real marca un precio bastante superior en muchísimos casos.

Pero eso no DESVIRTÚA EN UN ÁPICE MIS COMENTARIOS. De lo que yo hablé son de precios reales pagados, no de precios publicados. Piensen, que en aquella época se vendía todo, y que los precios subían día a día. Luego aún comprando caro, se vendía más caro.

Respecto a que sus informaciones son de mejor mano que la mía: IMPOSIBLE. De hecho, he hablado y tengo trato contínuo con cuatro numismáticos que editan cuatro catálogos de monedas -entre ellos los dos más vendidos de España- ...¿Sabe Vd. cuántos catálogos de monedas a partir de Isabel II, con precios de las mismas, se editan en España?. Ellos sí que son expertos de verdad, además de numismáticos se han pateado los mercados nacionales de punta a punta. Saben bien de lo que hablan. Si no le doy los nombres es porque considero que no procede...

2.- Vd. ES UN MENTIROSO PATOLOGICO. Y SI QUE LE VOY A INDICAR LAS RAZONES: NUNCA UTILICE UN MULTINICK, sencillamente es un embuste o un elucubración falaz suya.

¿Tanto le cuesta averigüarlo?. Le dí públicamente potestad para ello. Nunca he vertido comentarios con otro nick que tiogilito888. Yo lo que digo es VERDAD, y en cambio Vd. miente y siembra la duda ante el resto de foreros.

¿Tanto le cuesta emitir una disculpa?. Si Vd. no puede probar lo que dice a algunos foreros nos debe una disculpa. Le guste o no, son las reglas del juego de compartir un espacio común...Y si no quiere disculparse, además de falta de cortesía y respeto, adolecerá de toda mi confianza y consideración. Por lo que le anuncio que de no rectificar, muy a mi pesar, pasará, ineluctablemente, a mi lista de ignorados.

3.- Vd. habla de red de trileros. Supongo que para que haya una red, como mínimo han de ser tres o más trileros. Pues bien yo he actuado solo. He vendido mis monedas porque son mías, me ha salido de los cojones y no debo justificarme ante nadie.

Si a alguien le ha jodido...pues es su problema. Ya que yo no debo dar explicaciones. 

En relación a mis limitaciones financieras ...¿Y Vd. qué coño sabe?. Acaso sabe algo de mi capacidad de inversión y de lo que he hecho en la vida. Una cosa le ha de quedar clara...no me gusta contar batallitas, pero yo en mi vida SI he hecho negocios, pero negocios de verdad...

No puede decir que malaconsejo la inversión en metales preciosos a la mayoría de foreros que me han hecho pedidos en torno a los 600 euros o menos. Coño, qué pretende, ¿que les haga una consultoría de las monedas que más les convienen cuando con ese dinero no pueden comprar ni un Krugerrand?. Pues, pese a todo, les he vendido monedas de oro y plata.

Ha habido algún forero que me pidió 20 monedas de Franco a 6 euros...y se la serví. Aunque hacer el paquete y la cola de Correos, hizo que me saliera la hora de trabajo a 5 euros. Pero no lo miré por el beneficio, sino por dar una ilusión a alguien que no conozco y que se decidiera a reinvertir más en los metales.

Respecto a que tengo que dar explicaciones sobre mi red de trileros: Y UNA POLLA COMO UNA OLLA.

1.- Yo no tengo que dar ninguna explicación a nadie sobré el porqué vendo monedas más de lo que yo voluntariamente explique en mis comentarios.

2.- Juro por mi honor, que no he tenido connivencia para montar una red con foreros ficticios o reales. Las monedas que he vendido son mías, y sólo yo fijé el precio y lo hice todo, solo, solito. Sin depender de nadie, y sin otro nick usado por mi parte.

3.- Monster, además de todo lo anterior, le veo muy miserable, la verdad. Yo he vendido monedas de las Olimpiadas en calidad SC a 13 euros...y tan sólo llevandolas al Banco de España me hubieran abonado 12,01 euros como cambio. Mi tiempo vale muchísimo más que ganar esa diferencia por moneda...y por cierto, que a mi ya me costaron 12,50 euros...y en el catálogo marcan a partir de 20 €. ¿Tan mal me porto con los foreros?
Y además algunos lotes de monedas han recibido pequeños regalos...lo que merma considerablemente el beneficio. ¿Cree que merece la pena tanto ruido para tan pocas nueces?.


Y como colofón, le he de decir, que si en verdad me tiene aprecio, y quiere que a lo mejor, el tiempo restituya nuestra empatía, se disculpe públicamente ante los foreros que nos ha acusado de utilizar multinicks. Es de justicia. Metió la pata, y lo debe reconocer. 

O por lo menos, si no lo hace, los demás foreros deberán saber el tipo de personaje con el que tratan. Ya que el tiempo y los comentarios, ya no tan solo nos perfilan, sino que comienzan a retratarnos a todos.

EDITO: Motivado por la edicion de Monsterspeculator: el tema de Lonchafinismo es de ella y mío. NO interceda, ya que a Vd. no le corresponde. Yo no me he entrometido en sus reyertas. Tan sólo apunté que no se puede amenazar en el foro...sino utilizar los argumentos dialécticos más convenientes. 

Lonchafinismo nos amenazó con sus "amigos"...y eso fue totalmente improcedente. La espiral de comentarios entre ella y yo fue escalando, y subiendo de tono, pero nunca usé la amenaza física como argumento. 

Sólo me falta estar en mi país y que alguien de fuera me amenace con sus amigos mafiosos, o gente análoga. A partir de ahí, ha pasado a mi lista de ignorados, y ya no tenemos ningún problema. Ni sé lo que dice ella, ni me importa.

En referencia a mi presunta misoginia...mira no te la voy a rebatir. Piensa lo que quieras. Mira, te lo voy a poner más fácil, venga...soy un facha, un misógino, un cabronazo y tengo unos cojones como los de un toro si es necesario. ¿Algo más?.

Aún así...yo nunca quise ir de buen samaritano, ni de Teresa de Calcuta...tan sólo de que era conocedor de las materias sobre las que hago comentarios. Y es ahí, donde me gustaría que me rebatieran si adolezco de la razón.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

No hace falta que se ande tanto por las ramas.

Le he pedido dos simples datos para los foreros y se resiste a darlos:

(1) El precio máximo de la plata en ptas por gramo.

(2) El precio máximo en que se pago las 100 ptas de Franco en ese momento.


A (2) ha respondido. A (1) no. 

Mis fuentes son tan buenas como las suyas. Como en esto todo el mundo se conoce, cite fuentes (ya veo que eso le cuesta) y si los datos no son coincidentes con las de mi fuente no se preocupe que llamará a la suya para aclarar la cuestión. Hay otro dato que tengo y es el precio que pagaban los fundidores. Así que denos:

(3) El precio máximo que pagaron las fundiciones por la plata en ese momento.


En todo caso extraigo algunas perlas de sus comentarios:



> Creo que discutir sobre el precio de hace casi 30 años es baladí, y no conduce a nada.



Entonces ¿Por qué tanto hablar de la plata a $52 en todos sus posts? 

Sea usted coherente.




> Y le digo otra cosa, yo le hablo del mercado de Barcelona, 1980. En otros sitios podían existir precios diferentes, ya por existir más moneda (caso de Madrid) o por falta de información (caso de provincias más alejadas de las metrópolis). Piénsese que, evidentemente, en la época no había internet.



Esto podría explicar la diferencia entre el precio de su experto y el del mio.



> Pero eso no DESVIRTÚA EN UN ÁPICE MIS COMENTARIOS. De lo que yo hablé son de precios reales pagados, no de precios publicados.



Precisamente es que en eso iba mi comentario. Los precios reales pagados por las monedas de plata estaban muy lejos de los precios "oficiales" de la plata. Así pues queda demostrado que invocar los precios de $52 para loar el mercado platero y el ratio oro/plata es completamente inapropiado. Evidentemente ese precio fue una distorsión del mercado de futuros de la plata, mucho más manipulable que el del oro.


=====================================================


En segundo lugar, usted no es quien para pedir disculpas de nada mientras no se disculpe de la forera "lonchafinismo". Se ha retratado delante de todo el mundo y aún no se entera. Se ha comportado de forma despreciable y ha demostrado la peor cara del machismo y la misoginia.

Además debe retirar todos sus insultos hacia mi persona. Está claro que no sabe escribir sin insultar, y aún no he visto ninguna disculpa suya. A preguntas tan simples como el precio de la plata y las monedas hace 30 años responde insultando.

Como ve usted no está en posición de pedir disculpas a nadie. ¿Su gran ofensa es que se confundan sus asociados con sus multinicks? No me joda ¡Está usted de coña hombre! Le voy a responder con la expresión fina (que me ha hecho mucha gracia) que nos ha dedicado. ¿Disculpas? ¿De qué? Y UNA POLLA COMO UNA OLLA.


Por otra parte no se engañe. Me alegro por usted por todas sus ventas...aunque haya estado a la vista de todos que las monedas "se acababan" en cuanto el precio de la plata empezó a subir. Pero mire, no me toque los cojones porque si quiero ofrezco todo lo que usted ofrece por un 5-15% menos, y algunos foreros pueden dar fé. 




tiogilito888 dijo:


> 1.- Lo que yo hablo es del punto álgido...evidentemente no todo el mundo pagó eso por las monedas. De la misma forma que no todos los pillados en Terra Networks pagaron más de 150 € por la acción -conozco una persona que compró a 150 y vendió a 5,25 €-. Y aún así, muchos perdieron un dineral.
> 
> Y le digo otra cosa, yo le hablo del mercado de Barcelona, 1980. En otros sitios podían existir precios diferentes, ya por existir más moneda (caso de Madrid) o por falta de información (caso de provincias más alejadas de las metrópolis). Piénsese que, evidentemente, en la época no había internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sr. Monsterspeculator...¿Está Vd. bien?. Parece muy alterado últimamente.
> Le haré las siguientes observaciones:
> 
> 1.-Juro por mi honor que nunca he utilizado otro nick que el mío en este foro. Lo juro, y doy alas a quien quiera del foro a que pruebe de la forma que sea, incluso contactando con los administradores o de la forma que prefieran.
> ...




Vamos a copiar esto que contiene graves calumnias e insultos para que no se pierda.


----------



## wolfy (16 Feb 2009)

ÑORAS Y ÑORES!!! :

ESTO PARECE UN COLEGIO, SI ALGUIEN VENDE O COMPRA ALGO QUE LO POSTEE AQUI, EN CASO CONTRARIO QUE SE ABSTENGA Y LE PIDO A LOS MODERADORES QUE BORREN LOS POST NO DEDICADOS EXCLUSIVAMENTE A LA COMPRA/VENTA EN ESTE HILO 

UN SALUDO


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero mire, no me toque los cojones porque si quiero ofrezco todo lo que usted ofrece por un 5-15% menos, y algunos foreros pueden dar fé.



Puntualizaciones: 

1.- Venga...por mí ya lo puede hacer de forma inmediata, ya puede bajar los precios de un 5% a un 15%. Yo ya lo tengo hecho. Estamos a niveles muy distintos y distantes; se ha retratado del todo.

Y si además de hacer Vd. negocio los foreros compran a mejor precio...pues mejor para todos: yo vendía el Kruger a 780 €...espero que lo venda entre 663 y 741 euros, dentro del márgen porcentual del que hablábamos.

Y espero que ese rango de precios lo aplique en todos los demás artículos.

SINCERAMENTE CONFÍO EN QUE PONGA A LA VENTA MERCANCÍAS, SIN MARICONEOS.

Pero que sepan los foreros que hay precios políticos que no corresponderían a una realidad de mercado, en condiciones normales, quien vende metales ha de tener un rango de beneficio de en torno al 5%. En pedidos muy grandes, se puede reducir a un 3%, y en pedidos muy pequeños, en torno al 7%...y si no es así, no merece la pena trabajar y exponer un capital, se lo aseguro. Y eso siempre y cuando el pago sea inmediato...ya que en una sola jornada los metales pueden oscilar hasta un 10 % -especialmente la plata- y comerse todo el beneficio. Y en el oro, ante una ligera bajada, es fácil incurrir en pérdidas.

Evidentemente hay actitudes que demuestran unas envidias irresolubles de algunos foreros. Nadie ponía mercancías a la venta...y cuando las pongo yo, a algunos les jode. Pensad que llevo varios anuncios con sucintas amenazas de tener competencia a menor precio: PUES VENGA, OFERTAS PARA TODOS LOS FOREROS...a mi ya no me hace falta.

NO me hace falta económicamente, ya que para mí los metales son una inversión residual con la que pretendo conservar mi patrimonio en el futuro. No los necesito para vivir, ni pretendo vivir de ellos; aunque en los últimos tiempos he tenido ofertas, y creo que me dedicaré más intensamente, por aplicar mi valía profesional.

NO me hace falta como cúlmen de mi ego. En absoluto...a estas alturas de mi vida lo tengo superado. Yo no pretendo ser el mineral que destroce a los bancos; tan sólo difundir un mensaje propio y de otros respecto a la ficción en la que estamos inmersos con el sistema bancario y financiero tan fraudulento como el actual. 

Antes de mi llegada al foro, apenas se hablaba de la plata. Ahora ha tenido mayor masa crítica...supongo que -modestamente- en parte por mís aportaciones. Yo no he hablado todo lo que sé...es cierto. De hecho goteo la información, pero no desinformo intencionadamente, os lo aseguro. Ni trato de reconducir voluntades de inversión respecto a la plata...sencillamente expreso puntos de vista, algunos propios, y otros de analistas mayoritariamente norteamericanos.

En el foro se ha denostado mucho la plata y la inversión en la misma...pero no debeis preocuparos. La inmensa mayoría que la denostan NO TIENEN NI PUTA IDEA. Es más...algunos que van de expertos en otros metales, tampoco tienen ni idea a cerca de la plata...pero qué se le va a hacer. En ocasiones son tan solo, luchas de egos...¿cómo se va a reconocer la ignorancia sobre una materia?...Luego podeis estar tranquilos...la plata va bien.

2.- En referencia a mi comentario anterior: CUMPLO CON LO PROMETIDO...DESDE AHORA MONSTERSPECULATOR PASA A MI LISTA DE IGNORADOS.

Yo por mí parte, evitaré cualquier alusión a este forero. NO hablaré de él, ni de sus ofertas de mercancía, ni de sus comentarios...y rogaría que dicho forero hiciera lo mismo conmigo. Considero que es de justicia la reciprocidad que solicito. Ojalá la ignorancia sea mútua y recíproca.

Y solicito al forero Monsterspeculator, que como ya no lo voy a leer, no tendré la posibilidad ni de réplica ni de dúplica; luego que ya se abstenga de emitir comentario alguno, a éste mío.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> ÑORAS Y ÑORES!!! :
> 
> ESTO PARECE UN COLEGIO, SI ALGUIEN VENDE O COMPRA ALGO QUE LO POSTEE AQUI, EN CASO CONTRARIO QUE SE ABSTENGA Y LE PIDO A LOS MODERADORES QUE BORREN LOS POST NO DEDICADOS EXCLUSIVAMENTE A LA COMPRA/VENTA EN ESTE HILO
> 
> UN SALUDO



+ 1, totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> ÑORAS Y ÑORES!!! :
> 
> ESTO PARECE UN COLEGIO, SI ALGUIEN VENDE O COMPRA ALGO QUE LO POSTEE AQUI, EN CASO CONTRARIO QUE SE ABSTENGA Y LE PIDO A LOS MODERADORES QUE BORREN LOS POST NO DEDICADOS EXCLUSIVAMENTE A LA COMPRA/VENTA EN ESTE HILO
> 
> UN SALUDO



Por mí parte, intenté hacer un buen uso del hilo. Pero las intervenciones de algunos forzaron que tuviera que replicar algunos comentarios.


----------



## wolfy (16 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero mire, no me toque los cojones porque si quiero ofrezco todo lo que usted ofrece por un 5-15% menos, y algunos foreros pueden dar fé.



A mi pesonalmnente me podrian interesar esos precios. Podria indicar los precios de sus productos???? Forma de Pago y medio de entrega.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

Bien señores, ya que el autoproclamado experto de la plata no se digna a constestar a la simple pregunta que le he hecho, y prefiere insultar y cabrearse, pues lo voy a hacer yo. 
*
La plata tocó un máximo de 120 pesetas por gramo, pero en el momento álgido nadie vendió plata amonedada sin mayor valor numismático (por ejemplo 100 ptas de Franco del montón) por más de 70 pesetas por gramo, esto es un 58% del precio del spot.* 

No lo digo yo. Lo dice un profesional con más de 50 años en la profesión.

Creo que este es un buen dato que hay que conocer. 

No estoy diciendo que no haya que comprar oro o plata por ello (para el oro pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo), simplemente que los máximos históricos a veces no reflejan el precio de la calle.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> 2.- En referencia a mi comentario anterior: CUMPLO CON LO PROMETIDO...DESDE AHORA MONSTERSPECULATOR PASA A MI LISTA DE IGNORADOS.



Derramaremos una lagrimita. 



> Yo por mí parte, evitaré cualquier alusión a este forero. NO hablaré de él, ni de sus ofertas de mercancía, ni de sus comentarios...y rogaría que dicho forero hiciera lo mismo conmigo. Considero que es de justicia la reciprocidad que solicito. Ojalá la ignorancia sea mútua y recíproca.
> 
> Y solicito al forero Monsterspeculator, que como ya no lo voy a leer, no tendré la posibilidad ni de réplica ni de dúplica; luego que ya se abstenga de emitir comentario alguno, a éste mío.



Es usted libre de hacer, leer, replicar, no leer, ignorar,etc,etc lo que le salga del nabo. EXACTAMENTE COMO YO. Así que no le voy a permitir que me diga lo que debo o puedo hacer, ni le voy a decir tampoco lo que pueda o deba hacer. Usted no entiende que esto es un foro de libre expresión, no es el primer llegado, y si lo que pretende es crear una secta de la plata donde nadie le replique tendrá que crearse su foro cerrado particular.


Y sobre los "mariconeos", no se olvide de tomarse su pastilla de viagra de cada dia que parece que le hace buena falta.


----------



## Pasoplatero (16 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> A mi pesonalmnente me podrian interesar esos precios. Podria indicar los precios de sus productos???? Forma de Pago y medio de entrega.
> 
> Un saludo.



A mi también me interesarían los precios de Monster, pero parece que se le ha ido toda la fuerza por la boca y dudo mucho que ponga una lista de precios formal.

Mucho bla bla bla, pero hay que mojarse y decir: 

"Aquí está mi lista, un 15 % más barato de lo que vende Tiogilito"

Todo lo demás, que si la plata estuvo, que si va a estar... son tonterías. ¿A cómo la vendes Monster? ¿Cómo se te paga?


----------



## fmc (16 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por mí parte, intenté hacer un buen uso del hilo. Pero las intervenciones de algunos forzaron que tuviera que replicar algunos comentarios.



Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo... últimamente está a la que salta... tómese una tila, por favor


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rick_Astley (16 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bien señores, ya que el autoproclamado experto de la plata no se digna a constestar a la simple pregunta que le he hecho, y prefiere insultar y cabrearse, pues lo voy a hacer yo.
> *
> La plata tocó un máximo de 120 pesetas por gramo, pero en el momento álgido nadie vendió plata amonedada sin mayor valor numismático (por ejemplo 100 ptas de Franco del montón) por más de 70 pesetas por gramo, esto es un 58% del precio del spot.*
> 
> ...



Muy interesante.


----------



## Pasoplatero (16 Feb 2009)

Rick_Astley dijo:


> Muy interesante.



Será interesante para los que compran hoy pensando en que van a vender mañana.

Yo *acumulo plata* porque SE que esta sociedad se va definitivamente a la mierda y va a ser necesario algún medio de cambio universal para sobrevivir.

Yo no pienso en comprar un duro de 20 gramos por 10 y venderlo por 15. Mi escenario mental es el de que una moneda de plata de 20 gramos, va a ser necesaria para que una familia tenga alimentos para una semana.

Si no pensara en eso, la plata y el oro lo seguiría comprando como hasta ahora (por ejemplo un anillito en el aeropueto de Rio -Stern- en un viaje de trabajo para la señora, un brazaletito de última hora por su cumple, las crucecitas de comunión para las niñas... y chorradas similares varias)

Pero cuando he optado por acumular plata (un 5% de mis ingresos netos actuales los destino a ello), es porque me he convencido a mi mismo de que (sin duda) se podrá volver a comprar un piso con mil monedas de plata de cien.

Si no se da ese escenario, pues nada. Seguiré teniendo plata. Pero *¿Y si se da?* *Yo estaré preparado*. Los que acumulan papelitos de colores NO. Y no será porque no se les ha comentado.


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Feb 2009)

Por alusiones:

Como sabreis el forero Monsterspeculator por mí está ignorado. Pero como aprovecha tortíceramente esa situación para cuestionar mis conocimientos, pues rebatiré un argumento más.

Lo hago por los foreros, para que ellos mismos puedan apreciar cómo somos cada cuál.

Las 1350 pesetas que fue el precio álgido que se pagó por un lote de monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas en 1980, suponen que si cada moneda tiene 15.2 g Ag. el precio por gramo fue de 88 pesetas por gramo...que no los pagó todo el mundo, evidentemente, pero algunos sí los pagaron...y a partir de ahí comenzó a bajar.

Considero que la diferencia que él aduce es mínima con lo que yo digo, en un momento de "calentón"...y pensad, por ejemplo, que en mercados distintos hay precios distintos.

Por ejemplo, un forero, que fue a la Plaza Mayor de Madrid, vió los duros de 1870 con la efigie de Hispania a 20 euros (en el argot se conocen como los "sentados") ...cuando en Barcelona se pueden comprar desde 15 € y si son feos, a lo mejor por menos...pero eso no desvirtúa el mensaje.

No estamos diciendo cosas contrapuestas, sino complementarias. Luego no sé a qué vienen esas maniobras disuasorias...Bueno, en realidad sí que lo sé.

Lo digo sin insultos y sin enfados...por lo que prodiga de mí.

¿No será que estas actitudes evasivas ya indican que los foreros no gozarán de un descuento en los krugerrands de ese 15% que tanto se ha cacareado?. En más de un mensaje se ha publicado eso...y además diciendo que no le tocará los huevos...Jajajajajaajaja...si precisamente soy yo quien hace campaña para que se publiquen precios, como todos podeis observar. Y cuánto más barato compren los foreros, mejor.

Yo tengo claro que los foreros no gozarán de ese descuento...en esas monedas.

Yo os recomendaría que le pillarais, además de Krugers, las 2000 pesetas de las Olimpiadas, con un descuento del 5% al 15% sobre mi precio, o sea de 11,05 euros a 12,35 euros...a este precio son una compra excelente.

Deseo que todos podais comprar metales bien de precio. Y si este rifirafe os beneficia...pues no hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Feb 2009)

¡¡¡Por favor, caballeros¡¡¡

Ya es más que suficiente. Les ruego que se reporten en el lenguaje y que den por concluidas sus desavenencias. Nos perjudican a quienes les estimamos y se perjudican a ustedes mismos perseverando en sus posturas. Ambos son un referente necesario en este foro y sus opiniones no merecen ser denostadas ni ignoradas recíprocamente.

La insistencia desproporcionada en sus argumentos no los refuerza. Por el contrario, acaba envileciendo el hilo y sirve para alegre solaz de quienes entran para denostarlo, invitando a desistir a sus potenciales clientes.

Les invito a reflexionar sobre ello y también a que, sin resentimientos ni merma alguna de su honor, se estrechen la mano y diriman sus discusiones sobre metales en privado y de forma amistosa.

Es una petición que creo compartir con los asíduos a este hilo.


----------



## wolfy (16 Feb 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> ¡¡¡Por favor, caballeros¡¡¡
> 
> Ya es más que suficiente. Les ruego que se reporten en el lenguaje y que den por concluidas sus desavenencias. Nos perjudican a quienes les estimamos y se perjudican a ustedes mismos perseverando en sus posturas. Ambos son un referente necesario en este foro y sus opiniones no merecen ser denostadas ni ignoradas recíprocamente.
> 
> ...




Opino lo mismo +1


----------



## Mochuelo (16 Feb 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> ¡¡¡Por favor, caballeros¡¡¡
> 
> Ya es más que suficiente. Les ruego que se reporten en el lenguaje y que den por concluidas sus desavenencias. Nos perjudican a quienes les estimamos y se perjudican a ustedes mismos perseverando en sus posturas. Ambos son un referente necesario en este foro y sus opiniones no merecen ser denostadas ni ignoradas recíprocamente.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Feb 2009)

Me he puesto el yelmo porque, en mis tiempos mozos, cuando uno se metía en medio, siempre acababa recibiendo.
Venga, animemos algo esto. Os pongo un chiste que me acaban de mandar por email:

*LA DIFERENCIA ENTRE UN SOCIALISTA Y UN MILITAR *

Un hombre vuela en un globo, cuando de repente, se percata de que está perdido, entonces maniobra y desciende lentamente hasta divisar a un hombre en medio del campo y le grita:
¿Podría usted ayudarme? He quedado en verme a las 2:00 p.m. con un amigo, llevo media hora de retraso y no sé dónde me encuentro. 
Claro que sí -le contesta el hombre-. Se encuentra usted en un globo de aire caliente flotando a unos treinta metros de altura, entre los 40 y 43 grados de latitud norte y entre los 58 y 60 grados de longitud oeste. 
¿Es usted militar, verdad? - pregunta el del globo. 
Sí, señor, lo soy... ¿cómo lo adivinó?
Es simple, porque todo lo que ha dicho es técnicamente correcto, pero prácticamente inútil. 
Continúo perdido y voy a llegar tarde a mi cita porque no sé que hacer con su información. 
Y usted ¿es socialista? -pregunta el militar. 
Sí señor. ¿Cómo lo supo? 
Es muy simple. Porque usted no sabe ni donde está, ni para dónde va, ha hecho una promesa que no puede cumplir y espera que otro le resuelva el problema. De hecho, se halla exactamente en la misma situación en la que estaba antes de encontrarme, salvo que ahora, por alguna extraña razón..... ¡la culpa es mía!


----------



## 4motion (16 Feb 2009)

Aqui te pongo este otro de Zparo:

Un joven está paseando por una plaza de algún pueblo de españa y decide tomar un descanso. Se sienta en un banco y al lado hay un señor de más edad y naturalmente comienzan a conversar sobre el país, el gobierno, la comunidad y finalmente sobre ZAPATERO.

El señor le dice al joven:

"¿Sabe? ZAPATERO ES COMO UNA TORTUGA EN UN POSTE."

Después de un breve lapso de tiempo el joven dice:

"No entiendo eso de la tortuga sobre el poste.

¿Qué significa eso señor?".

El señor le responde:

"Si Ud. va caminando por el campo y ve arriba de un poste de alambrado una tortuga haciendo equilibrio encima.
¿Qué se te ocurre?".

Viendo la cara de incomprensión del muchacho joven este le explica:

"Primero: TÚ no entiendes cómo llegó ahí...

Segundo: TÚ no puedes creer que esté ahí...

Tercero: TÚ sabes que no pudo subir allí solito?

Cuarto: TÚ estás seguro que no debería estar allí...

Quinto: TÚ eres consciente que no va a hacer nada ÚTIL mientras esté allí...

Entonces lo único sensato sería ayudarlo a bajar de allí.

EN LAS PROXIMAS ELECCIONES: SEÑORAS Y SEÑORES
¡A BAJAR LA TORTUGA!"


----------



## luismarple (16 Feb 2009)

Este es el hilo de compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros o el hilo de los mensajes leidos una y mil veces a través del internete???


----------



## wolfy (16 Feb 2009)

Pasoplatero dijo:


> A mi también me interesarían los precios de Monster, pero parece que se le ha ido toda la fuerza por la boca y dudo mucho que ponga una lista de precios formal.
> 
> Mucho bla bla bla, pero hay que mojarse y decir:
> 
> ...




Bueno Bueno Pasoplatero, Vamos a darle un Voto de confianza..... Yo creo que Monster es Serio.

Un saludo


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que MONSTER y TIOGILI son buena gente...................
estoy dispuesto a comprarle a los dos,
a MONSTER una GAUDENS por 650€
a TIOGILI una 8 escudos por 600 €
....si ya se,ya se.......es que soy asi de bueno...ahi para los dos.......
no me deis las gracias ,pero si podeis ajustaros un poco mas mejor.....estamos en crisis...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo creo que MONSTER y TIOGILI son buena gente...................
> estoy dispuesto a comprarle a los dos,
> a MONSTER una GAUDENS por 650€
> a TIOGILI una 8 escudos por 600 €
> ...



Pues yo la Gaudens por 650 no te la vendo ni de coña...pero los 8 escudos por 600 y menos podría...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por alusiones:
> 
> Como sabreis el forero Monsterspeculator por mí está ignorado. Pero como aprovecha tortíceramente esa situación para cuestionar mis conocimientos, pues rebatiré un argumento más.
> 
> Lo hago por los foreros, para que ellos mismos puedan apreciar cómo somos cada cuál.



"torciteramente" sobra. Los foreros, en efecto, apreciarán.



> Las 1350 pesetas que fue el precio álgido que se pagó por un lote de monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas en 1980, suponen que si cada moneda tiene 15.2 g Ag. el precio por gramo fue de 88 pesetas por gramo...que no los pagó todo el mundo, evidentemente, pero algunos sí los pagaron...y a partir de ahí comenzó a bajar.
> 
> Considero que la diferencia que él aduce es mínima con lo que yo digo, en un momento de "calentón"...y pensad, por ejemplo, que en mercados distintos hay precios distintos.



"diferencia mínima" ??????

¡Y un cojón! De 88 a 70 va un +25% más. Las cifras no engañan.

De nuevo los foreros apreciarán. Creo que saben bien lo que es un 25% más caro.

Dicho esto no tengo ninguna duda que en Barcelona a algún pichón se la metieron doblada...


Finalmente me permito hacerle la observación que no tiene la lista de ignorados bien configurada. De lo cual me alegro, todo sea dicho, pero se lo quería decir pues juró por su honor meterme en ella.


----------



## Wendy Tetita Sulca (16 Feb 2009)

Hay que comprar platita y la mejor es la del perú. Mi tia aca en españa les venderá platita a todos para que tengan ahorritos


----------



## Ulisses (16 Feb 2009)

La verdad es que esto se está descontrolando. El foro no es otra cosa que una cruel metáfora de lo que es nuestro pais.


----------



## hijodeputa (16 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> ÑORAS Y ÑORES!!! :
> 
> ESTO PARECE UN COLEGIO, SI ALGUIEN VENDE O COMPRA ALGO QUE LO POSTEE AQUI, EN CASO CONTRARIO QUE SE ABSTENGA Y LE PIDO A LOS MODERADORES QUE BORREN LOS POST NO DEDICADOS EXCLUSIVAMENTE A LA COMPRA/VENTA EN ESTE HILO
> 
> UN SALUDO



Cierto. Si alguien en la zona de Málaga está interesado en venderme unos tristes Krugerrands, que me mande un privado.

Nada de chatarrería de joyero.


----------



## hijodeputa (16 Feb 2009)

Wendy Tetita Sulca dijo:


> Hay que comprar platita y la mejor es la del perú. Mi tia aca en españa les venderá platita a todos para que tengan ahorritos



¿Y tú de donde sales?


----------



## Buster (16 Feb 2009)

hijodeputa dijo:


> ¿Y tú de donde sales?



Del canal Paramount Comedy.


----------



## Pasoplatero (16 Feb 2009)

Wendy Tetita Sulca dijo:


> Hay que comprar platita y la mejor es la del perú. Mi tia aca en españa les venderá platita a todos para que tengan ahorritos



No te preocupes Wendy. Aquí hay mucho ceporro que prefiere coleccionar papelitos de colores en vez de platita. 

En España hay mucho Madmaxista de boquilla que se cree que seguirán valiéndole para algo los 20 euros semanales que les da papá.

También hay mucho parado que no quiere ir a la fresa. 

En la madre patria no hay mas que cegatos que se autoalimentan declarando lo mal que está todo mientras se compran ropa de marca y se gastan el equivalente a dos monedas de tu platita en un par de cubatas.

Guárdate tu platita, no se la vendas a estos ceporros que ya trabajarán para tí cuando tengan que emigrar de esta mierda de país.


----------



## hijodeputa (16 Feb 2009)

Que triste es que lleguemos a estos extremos con múltiples clones. Cada día parece esto más Putalocura.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Feb 2009)

Wendy Tetita Sulca dijo:


> Hay que comprar platita y la mejor es la del perú. Mi tia aca en españa les venderá platita a todos para que tengan ahorritos




Espero su tía no sea la señora que animó a la forera UN MARRONAZO a iniciar este post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...adora-cuidado-ee5348z-oro-y-plata-espana.html


----------



## andion (16 Feb 2009)

> ¡Y un cojón! De 88 a 70 va un +25% más. Las cifras no engañan



No consigo sacar ese 25 % de ninguna manera......a mí me sale un 20,5 %.
Calculo mal ???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> No consigo sacar ese 25 % de ninguna manera......a mí me sale un 20,5 %.
> Calculo mal ???



comorrrr???


88/70=1,257142....

Y de cabeza

25% de 70= un cuarto de 70 =70/4=70/2/2=35/2=17,5

70+17,5=87,5 

Me equivoco? :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Feb 2009)

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## merche400 (17 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Pregunto yo....
> 
> ¿Cuanto me dariais por estas cosillas?
> 
> ...







Bueno...me autocito....
Las de 1 onza, así como los 100 euros en monedas de holanda ya los he vendido y cobrado.

Ahora solo me quedan las de 2 onzas..que no se porqué, no gustan a quien se quedó con las demas monedas. Pues a mi me molan cantidad. 
Este sabado tengo que ver una monedillas de oro y mas monedas de plata del 2007 y 2008. 
Ya os mantendré informados cuando tenga mas cantidad que vender.

Por cierto... no las he vendido a nadie de este foro...

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sólo indicar que los Rounds americanos y el Kruger al spot (!) ya se los han pillado. Felicidades al que se pillo el Kruger al spot.
> 
> De lo demás sigo teniendo y tomo encargos. Los precios los tendré que subir si sigue subiendo el metal.



¿Como va mi GAUDENS a 650€ que te encarge?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Feb 2009)

-------------------------------------


----------



## TDT' (17 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoy está subiendo de locura. Me toca actualizar precios.
> 
> Ofertas y precios actualizados (en todos los pedidos ya cursados se respeta el precio anterior).



entendido.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

Gracias a todos los conforeros. Creo que algunos habéis conseguido auténticos chollos con la subida que hemos tenido. Os felicito.

Lo que saqué ya está todo reservado. Más adelante sacaré más pero estoy abierto a nuevos encargos o podéis ir diciéndome por mp lo que queréis para que lo consiga.


----------



## Stuyvesant (21 Feb 2009)

*Love Story*

<div align="center">










<br>
<br>
<br>






<br>
<br>
<br>




</div>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Feb 2009)

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (28 Feb 2009)

Hola

Llevo algún tiempo siguiendo estos foros y finalmente me he decidido a participar. Tengo que decir que soy lego en prácticamente todo lo relacionado con la economía, soy de letras, pero, ¿quién puede no interesarse por este tema con la que está cayendo?

Así, después de leer los hilos sobre metales preciosos me decidí a invertir algo en ello. En concreto he comprado bullions de plata (sobre todo libertades mexicanas y Maples), duros, pesetas y 100 pesetas de Franco al numismático de mi pueblo, creo que bastante bien de precio (las onzas a 15, las de 100 pesetas a 5, los duros a 12 y las de peseta a 2euros). No he comprado mucho (no dispongo de muchos recursos), pero he conseguido en este mes casi un kilo de plata. 

Ahora estoy pensando en comprarle un par de monedas de oro, pero me temo que voy a tener que esperar y seguir con la plata. Dice el numismático que me vende a 9.50 euros monedas de duro peor conservadas (supongo que con estrellas tocadas o sin ellas, aunque yo no las he visto) pero que tengo que comprar al menos cincuenta. Si a alguien le parece que están a buen precio y se anima a comprar las cuarenta restantes, agradecería la posibilidad de quedarme con las otras diez.

Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Mar 2009)

Bueno, pues para diversificar mi coleccion un poco, vendo 20 Filarmonicas NUEVAS en tubo a solo *15,15€/u* para poder comprar otro tipo de monedas






Tb dispongo de 2 bullion liberty silver a *14€/u*






Los gastos de envio son SOLO 7€ por mensajeria privada + seguro.
Se puede recojer en mando en Bilbao o alrededores


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Mar 2009)

arriba (que tengo qu vender las filarmonicas para poder comprar los pandas y eagles ;-)


----------



## ktini (3 Mar 2009)

vendo cordon de oro to wapo shurmano


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Mar 2009)

arriba esa plata....

que curioso que la cotizacion de la plata en euros aguante/suba y en dolares baje, no?
es normal este movimiento?


----------



## Akita (3 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> arriba esa plata....
> 
> que curioso que la cotizacion de la plata en euros aguante/suba y en dolares baje, no?
> es normal este movimiento?




¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## carloszorro (3 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> arriba esa plata....
> 
> que curioso que la cotizacion de la plata en euros aguante/suba y en dolares baje, no?
> es normal este movimiento?



El euro/dolar ha bajado un 3% en los ultimos 7 dias ,eso influye algo


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Mar 2009)

Akita dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres?



a que la plata cotiza en dos monedas, dolar y euro: 

24hGold - World Press Review
24hGold - World Press Review

y ahora mismo, en dolares esta bajando y en euros subiendo (y el cambio de divisas esta cerrado)

PD: *Siguen en venta mis 20 filarmonicas por solo 15,15€/u*


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2009)

*Hola...akí un profano*



TRAX dijo:


> Ahi, defendiendo el negocio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ole... tengo oportunidad d hazerme kon oro y plata en Marruekos.
El oro m akojona un poko...pero la plata , n fin...m atrevería.
En barra m lo hazian a 210 dhm ( 16 aurelios ) l oro y 3,7 dhm ( 0,35 aurelios ) la plata ...
Ké mínimo d kalidad y/o pureza debo exigir ?...Ké opinas d los prezios ?

Da la impresión k sbes d lo k hablas...T agradezería una respuesta.
Un saludo y grazias


----------



## wolfy (4 Mar 2009)

esseri dijo:


> Ole... tengo oportunidad d hazerme kon oro y plata en Marruekos.
> El oro m akojona un poko...pero la plata , n fin...m atrevería.
> En barra m lo hazian a 210 dhm ( 16 aurelios ) l oro y 3,7 dhm ( 0,35 aurelios ) la plata ...
> Ké mínimo d kalidad y/o pureza debo exigir ?...Ké opinas d los prezios ?
> ...



Que pureza y que peso (Onzas o Gramos), porque por barra no lo identificas

lo ideal es el Oro/Plata de .999 o sea Puros


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Mar 2009)

esseri dijo:


> Ole... tengo oportunidad d hazerme kon oro y plata en Marruekos.
> El oro m akojona un poko...pero la plata , n fin...m atrevería.
> En barra m lo hazian a 210 dhm ( 16 aurelios ) l oro y 3,7 dhm ( 0,35 aurelios ) la plata ...
> Ké mínimo d kalidad y/o pureza debo exigir ?...Ké opinas d los prezios ?
> ...



k no sea del ke kago el moro...

Titi, espero ke te pases a menudo por estos hilos...


----------



## Ulisses (4 Mar 2009)

esseri dijo:


> Ole... tengo oportunidad d hazerme kon oro y plata en Marruekos.
> El oro m akojona un poko...pero la plata , n fin...m atrevería.
> En barra m lo hazian a 210 dhm ( 16 aurelios ) l oro y 3,7 dhm ( 0,35 aurelios ) la plata ...
> Ké mínimo d kalidad y/o pureza debo exigir ?...Ké opinas d los prezios ?
> ...



Resulta arriesgada cualquier transacción en la que las partes no hayan fijado, de común acuerdo, la naturaleza, el contenido o la medida en que se definan las obligaciones que corresponden a cada uno. De lo contrario esas obligaciones serían de contenido imposible.

Del mismo modo que el sistema métrico decimal es una herramienta que, convencionalmente, sirve de soporte, entre otras muchas aplicaciones, para expresar la pureza del oro, la Real Academia de la Lengua sirve a los intereses de quienes se quieren expresar y ser entendidos en español, evitando malas interpretaciones o distorsiones en el significado de lo que se trata de decir.

Le recomiendo a usted que, en caso de duda, acuda siempre a este tipo de convencionalismos, puesto que la inobservancia de los mismos convertiría nuestra sociedad, nuestro idioma y, en consecuencia, los usos normales del comercio, en un país como ese en el que usted pretende adquirir metales preciosos, con la consiguiente inseguridad jurídica que ello conlleva.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Resulta arriesgada cualquier transacción en la que las partes no hayan fijado, de común acuerdo, la naturaleza, el contenido o la medida en que se definan las obligaciones que corresponden a cada uno. De lo contrario esas obligaciones serían de contenido imposible.
> 
> Del mismo modo que el sistema métrico decimal es una herramienta que, convencionalmente, sirve de soporte, entre otras muchas aplicaciones, para expresar la pureza del oro, la Real Academia de la Lengua sirve a los intereses de quienes se quieren expresar y ser entendidos en español, evitando malas interpretaciones o distorsiones en el significado de lo que se trata de decir.
> 
> Le recomiendo a usted que, en caso de duda, acuda siempre a este tipo de convencionalismos, puesto que la inobservancia de los mismos convertiría nuestra sociedad, nuestro idioma y, en consecuencia, los usos normales del comercio, en un país como ese en el que usted pretende adquirir metales preciosos, con la consiguiente inseguridad jurídica que ello conlleva.



Ande anda Talibán Hortográfico ???


----------



## josefo (4 Mar 2009)

esseri dijo:


> Ole... tengo oportunidad d hazerme kon oro y plata en Marruekos.
> El oro m akojona un poko...pero la plata , n fin...m atrevería.
> En barra m lo hazian a 210 dhm ( 16 aurelios ) l oro y 3,7 dhm ( 0,35 aurelios ) la plata ...
> Ké mínimo d kalidad y/o pureza debo exigir ?...Ké opinas d los prezios ?
> ...




Tu debes ser de la checoslovaquia profunda, profunda, ¿verdad?


----------



## levante (4 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ande anda Talibán Hortográfico ???



Señores, estamos hablando de oro y plata, dinero de verdad. Si no emplemos el idioma con precisión podemos caer en errores de mucho calibre.
Si la otra parte no conoce el idioma es posible que no conozca tampoco el negocio... o que pretenda engañarme. Es una cuestión de credibilidad y respeto, dos cosas muy importantes.


----------



## un marronazo (4 Mar 2009)

aquí están


----------



## muyuu (4 Mar 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> aquí están



¿compras o vendes?


----------



## muyuu (4 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien ha visto alguna de estas?

Chinese Gold Panda Bullion Coin


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto alguna de estas?
> 
> Chinese Gold Panda Bullion Coin



en internet en mogollon de webs XDDD

Las mias de plata estan en camino.


----------



## muyuu (5 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> en internet en mogollon de webs XDDD
> 
> Las mias de plata estan en camino.



Las trataré con cariño.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Las trataré con cariño.



te has cojido de oro, anda ke si en plata son bonitas, en oro un flipe....


----------



## fuenla (13 Mar 2009)

Aqui lo tienen más barato que en el foro hoyga!!!!

Joyas Oro, monedas, lingotes, brillantes y sortijas

Renuncien a ser estafados por hinternec!!!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Las trataré con cariño.



Las has pillado en oro?

Joe, yo quiero en oro, pero paso de pagar por internet tal cantidad, sino es en mano en alguna tienda no gastaria tanta pasta en una moneda de oro...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Mar 2009)

fuenla dijo:


> Aqui lo tienen más barato que en el foro hoyga!!!!
> 
> Joyas Oro, monedas, lingotes, brillantes y sortijas
> 
> Renuncien a ser estafados por hinternec!!!!




¿Nos da precios? No sea tímido.


----------



## Krugerrand (26 Mar 2009)

Pregunta:

Alguien sabe si las monedas de 20 FF (los famosos napoleones) contienen todas la misma cantidad de oro? Quiero decir, las diferencias de precio que hay son solo numismáticas?


----------



## Ulisses (26 Mar 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Alguien sabe si las monedas de 20 FF (los famosos napoleones) contienen todas la misma cantidad de oro? Quiero decir, las diferencias de precio que hay son solo numismáticas?



Todas pesan 6.45 gramos y con pureza de 900 milésimas, dese 1853 a 1914. Salvo mejor criterio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Todas pesan 6.45 gramos y con pureza de 900 milésimas, dese 1853 a 1914. Salvo mejor criterio.



Tienes napoleones desde principios de siglo XIX, todos con ley 900 y mismo contenido en oro. Los de los primeros años tienen premium numismático.


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

Que precio o sobreprecio, se paga la oz. de Kruger respecto al fixing?


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Que precio o sobreprecio, se paga la oz. de Kruger respecto al fixing?



57 euros aproximadamente


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

Gracias carloszorro,
No me dedico a monedas, pero me es fácil ir a la fuente ... miraré si os puedo ser útil con buenos precios.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Gracias carloszorro,
> No me dedico a monedas, pero me es fácil ir a la fuente ... miraré si os puedo ser útil con buenos precios.



Se agradece su interés.


----------



## CO2 (27 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien conoce a los de Deglet?


----------



## silverdaemon (27 Mar 2009)

*Monedas en venta o cambio*

Por si a alguno le interesa, pongo a la venta varios tubos originales de 20 filarmonicas de plata de 2009 a 310 euros mas gastos de envio (posibilidad de entrega en mano en valencia o alrededores, y el lunes en madrid). Interesados mandar MP. indicando cuantos tubos desean y movil o mail
Tambien estoy abierto a propuestas de cambio por otras monedas de plata u oro. Pedido minimo 10 monedas (155 euros).


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

.


A ver ... hoy los Krugerrand los consigo a* 699´-Euros *. ¿Que tal lo veis?


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> A ver ... hoy los Krugerrand los consigo a* 699´-Euros *. ¿Que tal lo veis?



a mi me parece un precio sin competencia,no se lo que opinaran los demas


----------



## elias2 (27 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> a mi me parece un precio sin competencia,no se lo que opinaran los demas



a mi me parece un precio casio imposible de encontrar en estos momentos.
Es mas, no me lo creo. de hecho, le propongo a meanboy que me los venda a 20 euros mas por kruger, y asi todo beneficios para el...


----------



## Bud Spencer (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> A ver ... hoy los Krugerrand los consigo a* 699´-Euros *. ¿Que tal lo veis?



joe que fuerte, si es así y no son falsos, te compro varios


----------



## hugolp (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> A ver ... hoy los Krugerrand los consigo a* 699´-Euros *. ¿Que tal lo veis?



Si no estás vacilando, envíame un mp porque te compro alguno.


----------



## zaphod 2012 (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> A ver ... hoy los Krugerrand los consigo a* 699´-Euros *. ¿Que tal lo veis?




un precio más que interesante!. por favor, envíame un mp porque te comprare alguno


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

marchando una docena a ese precio!, o te has equivocado de 100 euros?


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

Yo también me apunto a comprar a 699. Mandame un mp porfavor.


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

No es ninguna vacilada ni nada raro, el pecio es el de hoy a las 12h.(es cuando les he llamado). El precio siempre es igual al fixing y el oro vale practicamente igual, sea moneda u oro industrial.

La pagina es :: Forrellat Joyeros :: Diamantes :: Joyas exclusivas ::

Además podeis entrar en el cub exclusivo para socios CLICK CLUB, donde hay super ofertas en joyas con diamantes.


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> No es ninguna vacilada ni nada raro, el pecio es el de hoy a las 12h.(es cuando les he llamado). El precio siempre es igual al fixing y el oro vale practicamente igual, sea moneda u oro industrial.
> 
> La pagina es :: Forrellat Joyeros :: Diamantes :: Joyas exclusivas ::
> 
> Además podeis entrar en el cub exclusivo para socios CLICK CLUB, donde hay super ofertas en joyas con diamantes.



permiteme dudarlo


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> No es ninguna vacilada ni nada raro, el pecio es el de hoy a las 12h.(es cuando les he llamado). El precio siempre es igual al fixing y el oro vale practicamente igual, sea moneda u oro industrial.
> 
> La pagina es :: Forrellat Joyeros :: Diamantes :: Joyas exclusivas ::
> 
> Además podeis entrar en el cub exclusivo para socios CLICK CLUB, donde hay super ofertas en joyas con diamantes.



No esta mal el intento! pero me suena a simple publicidad, spam camuflado en buen rollo jajajaj ...a que hora es el happy hour?


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> No esta mal el intento! pero me suena a simple publicidad, spam camuflado en buen rollo jajajaj ...a que hora es el happy hour?



Si fuera una vacilada no nos diria quien vende, pues veriamos la mentira. Yo si me lo creo, habra que tantearles.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Mar 2009)

Nada, nada, a informarse, que el precio es muy bueno si es cierto: 

(1) Cuantos Krugerrands tienen.

(2) Si están en estado correcto (en las joyerias muchas veces tienen monedas que han estado colgadas que valen menos).

A continuación aplicamos un arbitraje fácil... (sabiendo donde te los compran más caros...)


Simplemente espero que para conseguir los Krugerrands a ese precio no haya que hacerse del Pijo Club con cuota astronómica...


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

Coñe, si llego a saber que a algunos les molesta que se den buenas ofertas .. me callo!
Yo solo soy cliente y amigo del jefe, se llama jordi. El es mayorista de joyeria que vende al público a precio del mayor. La venta de oro y monedas lo hace como un servicio a sús fieles clientes que en estos momentos quieren refugiarse en ese metal, en alguna ocasión me ha comentado que él no se gana nada por este servicio ... y que lo hace para mantener a sú clientela contenta.


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Coñe, si llego a saber que a algunos les molesta que se den buenas ofertas .. me callo!
> Yo solo soy cliente y amigo del jefe, se llama jordi. El es mayorista de joyeria que vende al público a precio del mayor. La venta de oro y monedas lo hace como un servicio a sús fieles clientes que en estos momentos quieren refugiarse en ese metal, en alguna ocasión me ha comentado que él no se gana nada por este servicio ... y que lo hace para mantener a sú clientela contenta.



No te enfades hombre, solo me he permitido dudarlo, el foro es para expresar opiniones. Tengo la sana costumbre de creerme poco de lo que leo y cuando ofrecen duros a 4 pesetas pues entiénde que no me lo crea. Pero ojala haya un buen samaritano que reparta riqueza (incluso perdiendo dinero)


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Coñe, si llego a saber que a algunos les molesta que se den buenas ofertas .. me callo!
> Yo solo soy cliente y amigo del jefe, se llama jordi. El es mayorista de joyeria que vende al público a precio del mayor. La venta de oro y monedas lo hace como un servicio a sús fieles clientes que en estos momentos quieren refugiarse en ese metal, en alguna ocasión me ha comentado que él no se gana nada por este servicio ... y que lo hace para mantener a sú clientela contenta.



gracias meanboy


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nada, nada, a informarse, que el precio es muy bueno si es cierto:
> 
> (1) Cuantos Krugerrands tienen.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es que os informeis directamente, pero pensad que semanalmente se funden cientos de monedas de oro.

Y para pertenecer al club solo hay que darse de alta sin ningún coste.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Lo mejor es que os informeis directamente, pero pensad que semanalmente se funden cientos de monedas de oro.
> 
> Y para pertenecer al club solo hay que darse de alta sin ningún coste.



Y dar nuestros datos para que vayan hacíéndose una base de datos de clientes potenciales...

¿Puedes decirnos cuantos Krugerrands tienen a ese precio? 

Porque no es tan difícil encontrar sitios donde te los compran más caros. Yo me presento allí con el saco para llenarlo...


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Lo mejor es que os informeis directamente, pero pensad que semanalmente se funden cientos de monedas de oro.
> 
> Y para pertenecer al club solo hay que darse de alta sin ningún coste.



Lo de "pensad que semanalmente se funden cientos de monedas de oro" te has pasao.... mire, dejaré de morderme la lengua, supongo que eres de la joyeria esa y piensas que el mundo esta rodeado de tontos manipulables, lo mejor es que habras un hilo, te aconsejo el titulo:

FORRELLAT JOYEROS : ORO BARATTO BBARRATTOO (imprescindible darse de alta)


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Lo mejor es que os informeis directamente, pero pensad que semanalmente se funden cientos de monedas de oro.
> 
> Y para pertenecer al club solo hay que darse de alta sin ningún coste.




conozco esa joyeria, los primos de mi novia compraron alli el anillo de boda. Tienen fama de tener precios muy baratos y ser honrados. 

Nunca les he comprado nada, pero si venden metales preciosos supongo que me pasaré un dia con mi novia. Le encantan las joyas, y de paso yo pregunto por las monedas.

¿Sabes si venden krugerrands de menos peso? de 1/2 1/4 de onza? Prefiero comprar monedas más pequeñas


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y dar nuestros datos para que vayan hacíéndose una base de datos de clientes potenciales...
> 
> ¿Puedes decirnos cuantos Krugerrands tienen a ese precio?
> 
> Porque no es tan difícil encontrar sitios donde te los compran más caros. Yo me presento allí con el saco para llenarlo...



Supongo que no hay problema en cantidades razonables, y al no ser monedas de uso, sú estado es muy bueno ... con lo del precio, ten encuenta que se esta eliminando a un intermediario que le da un valor extra por ser monedas, y que al fin y al cabo, acabarán fundiendose como oro al precio de fixing.


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Lo de "pensad que semanalmente se funden cientos de monedas de oro" te has pasao.... mire, dejaré de morderme la lengua, supongo que eres de la joyeria esa y piensas que el mundo esta rodeado de tontos manipulables, lo mejor es que habras un hilo, te aconsejo el titulo:
> 
> FORRELLAT JOYEROS : ORO BARATTO BBARRATTOO (imprescindible darse de alta)



... por casualidad trabajas en alguna empresa que cobra ese "extra" por ser moneda??


----------



## luismarple (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy y manusan, esa discusión se termina de un plumazo, el primero que compre a la joyería que informe al foro si todo es correcto y fin de la historia.

PD: como sean buenas ese señor se va a aburrir de vender oro al foro.


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> meanboy y manusan, esa discusión se termina de un plumazo, el primero que compre a la joyería que informe al foro si todo es correcto y fin de la historia.
> 
> PD: como sean buenas ese señor se va a aburrir de vender oro al foro.



El lunes me pasaré por sabadell y hablaré con el señor, seguramente le compre algo de oro en moneda pequeña. 

Os informaré puntualmente 

Lo que me ha chocado es que el de la fundicion hace los krugerrands ¿es eso legal? ¿cualquiera puede fundir el metal y hacer las monedas? Supongo que por lo menos el molde se lo compraran a sudafrica... que no te digan luego que el krugerrand es falso. 

Todo esto se lo preguntaré el lunes "in person".


----------



## 4motion (27 Mar 2009)

Agradezco tu oferta, pero es que me gusta mantenerme anonimo  y eso de fabricar krugers como que no :


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

4motion dijo:


> Agradezco tu oferta, pero es que me gusta mantenerme anonimo  y eso de fabricar krugers como que no :



la verdad es que es un poco raro, he buscado un poco por internet, y parece que eso de ir acuñando monedas... es ilegal si no las acuñas de manera diferente a como lo hace el gobierno en cuestión, en este caso el gobierno sudafricano. 

El lunes pasaré por allí, a ver que me cuentan


----------



## elias2 (27 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> El lunes me pasaré por sabadell y hablaré con el señor, seguramente le compre algo de oro en moneda pequeña.
> 
> Os informaré puntualmente
> 
> ...



no hombre, ellos no pueden tener permiso para fabricar krugers.......


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> no hombre, ellos no pueden tener permiso para fabricar krugers.......



vete tu a saber como se las arregla la fundicion para obtener las monedas, igual envian el oro a sudafrica para que se los acuñen... O tiene un proveedor que les cambia oro en lingotes por monedas. El tio me ha dicho que el de la fundición suele tener siempre krugers de 1oz, que para otras monedas tengo que preguntar.

en la web tienen un telefono, si quereis llamad alguno de vosotros y preguntad como los consigue el de la fundición, que es amiguete del dueño de la tienda. 

Por eso ofrecen oro al fixing, porque a ellos les sale mucho más barato que el fixing !!anda que no hay gente que les lleva el oro de las joyas de la familia para sacar eurines!!!

Ciertamente, parece un poco sospechoso lo de los krugerrands, es probable que no nos hayamos entendido bien. No creo que este tipo se arriesgue a que le enchironen por vender una moneda de oro falsa a precio de fixing. Su joyeria es inmensa. No es un tipo que vende por internet y vete tu a saber donde está... a este le localizas si te ha vendido mierda.


----------



## elias2 (27 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> vete tu a saber como se las arregla la fundicion para obtener las monedas, igual envian el oro a sudafrica para que se los acuñen... O tiene un proveedor que les cambia oro en lingotes por monedas. El tio me ha dicho que el de la fundición suele tener siempre krugers de 1oz, que para otras monedas tengo que preguntar.
> 
> en la web tienen un telefono, si quereis llamad alguno de vosotros y preguntad como los consigue el de la fundición, que es amiguete del dueño de la tienda.
> 
> ...



Bueno Gamu, pues hasta que no tengamos mas informacion , no se puede decidir....
despues, MARICON EL ULTIMO !!!


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Bueno Gamu, pues hasta que no tengamos mas informacion , no se puede decidir....
> despues, MARICON EL ULTIMO !!!




habrá para todos, es lo que me ha sorprendido, el tio no parecia nada preocupado por la cantidad que se le pudiera pedir. 

Las casas de empeño deben estar dándoles oro para reciclar a cascoporro, y su negocio es colocarlo, no almacenarlo.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Lo mejor es que os informeis directamente, pero pensad que semanalmente se funden cientos de monedas de oro.



Joder, aquí yo he interpretado lo contrario de lo que supone Gamu. Yo he leído que usan krugerrands y las funden.



Gamu dijo:


> Lo que me ha chocado es que el de la fundicion hace los krugerrands ¿es eso legal?...



¡Cómo cojones va a ser legal! Además no sabéis todavía la diferencia entre una moneda acuñada de una obtenida por molde. Es como las alfonsinas. Una fundida la consigues por 140 euros y una moneda no te baja de 180.

Un numismático las distingue con sólo tocarlas.

Hablando de Krugerrands, *nadie ha mencionado que en Anlagegold hay desde hace un par de días, dos tipos diferentes*, una que pesa una onza exacta y otra que pesa 33,91 gramos (el sobrepeso del cobre). Los precios son diferentes, es más cara la que más pesa.


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2009)

Vaya lio estais liando!!

Todas las monedas son LAS ORIGINALES de cada pais, nada de copias.

Las monedas proceden simplemente del "ORO QUE SE FUNDE Y SE RECICLA" muestrarios de joyeria, chatarra de compra-ventas, inversores que quieren vender .... DE TODO!.. para pasarlo a 24 Kilates o ley 999,99.
Diariamente se funden Kilos y kilos de metal, y entre ese metal hay MUCHAS MONEDAS !! ... y el tio ese, lo que hace, es decirle al la empresa "recicladora" que aparte unas monedas para sus clientes. 

SE ENTIENDE???


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

pues entonces o el tio se ha explicado muy mal cuando hemos hablado por telefono, o yo soy muy mal entendedor.


----------



## hugolp (27 Mar 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Vaya lio estais liando!!
> 
> Todas las monedas son LAS ORIGINALES de cada pais, nada de copias.
> 
> ...



Sabes si también hace lo mismo con plata y se podrían conseguir monedas de plata?


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Mar 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Sabes si también hace lo mismo con plata y se podrían conseguir monedas de plata?



no creo que fundan silver eagle,pandas o similares, si eso es lo que buscas no creo que sea un metodo para encontrarlas, pero duros de plata o monedas de franco, comprando cantidades importantes (100-200 monedas), las encuentras igual o ligeramente por debajo de spot, tranquilo no pretendo hacer negocio contigo,solo te animo a que busques tu mismo por numismaticas y vas a flipar con los precios, y tranquilo que en una tienda no te tangan tan facilmente.
un consejo,se que no hace falta decirlo,pero para ir a comprar no enseñeis todas vuestras cartas, no digais "quiero 1000" o 500, como fue uno que yo me se...., se le pregunta a cuanto las compra,como si fuera a comprar en vez de vender, luego se le dice que lo que quieres es comprar alguna suelta, y cuando vea que va a vender (aunque la gente compre muchos metales,en las numismaticas estan como locos por vender,lo que tampoco signifique que las regalen,ojo), les vais aumentando la cantidad de compra poco a poco y ya vereis como traga.
el otro dia compre algo menos de 150 duros de plata, le dije que a cuanto los compraba y me dijo el tio que a 5 o 6 euros depende del estado,le dije "no si es por comprarte alguna, y ver lo que pierdo si decido vender pronto", el tio empezo con los 10 euros que tenia en el escaparate ,en la cestilla de mimbre donde tenia todas las monedas, le pregunte que cuantas me tenia que llevar para que me las dejase a 9 euros y me dijo "por lo menos 30" (de puta madre ,pense yo, porque tenia 1100 euros para gastar), le hable entonces de 8 euros, y me dijo que ni de coña,me empezo a contar historias de la cotizacion de la plata de londres....., le dije que me llevaba 50 ,se lo penso pero me dijo que no, entonces educadamente le dije que me lo tenia que pensar, me dispuse a abandonar el local, el tio tenia los ojos que se le salian, no me aceptaba,porque estaria hiriendo su orguyo,que tambien lo tienen.
me fui a dar una vuelta, al rato volvi y le dije que en vez de 50 si me llebaba 130, si seria posible dejarmelas a 8, el tio tardo lo educadamente correcto en decirme que si.(las he pesado ,por ver si pesaban dos gramos menos como decia nasti de plasti, pero no estaba todo ok,menos mal ,porque me acojone un poco)

consejo;
patearos las calles , que encontrareis muy buenos precios, y si vivis fuera y quereis veniros un domingo a comprar, os aconsejo buscar numismaticas en paginas amarillas, un plano donde las marqueis, y a pasar un buen dia

saludos
(que mono de formula 1 ,por dios¡¡¡¡¡)


----------



## hugolp (28 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no creo que fundan silver eagle,pandas o similares, si eso es lo que buscas no creo que sea un metodo para encontrarlas, pero duros de plata o monedas de franco, comprando cantidades importantes (100-200 monedas), las encuentras igual o ligeramente por debajo de spot, tranquilo no pretendo hacer negocio contigo,solo te animo a que busques tu mismo por numismaticas y vas a flipar con los precios, y tranquilo que en una tienda no te tangan tan facilmente.
> un consejo,se que no hace falta decirlo,pero para ir a comprar no enseñeis todas vuestras cartas, no digais "quiero 1000" o 500, como fue uno que yo me se...., se le pregunta a cuanto las compra,como si fuera a comprar en vez de vender, luego se le dice que lo que quieres es comprar alguna suelta, y cuando vea que va a vender (aunque la gente compre muchos metales,en las numismaticas estan como locos por vender,lo que tampoco signifique que las regalen,ojo), les vais aumentando la cantidad de compra poco a poco y ya vereis como traga.
> el otro dia compre algo menos de 150 duros de plata, le dije que a cuanto los compraba y me dijo el tio que a 5 o 6 euros depende del estado,le dije "no si es por comprarte alguna, y ver lo que pierdo si decido vender pronto", el tio empezo con los 10 euros que tenia en el escaparate ,en la cestilla de mimbre donde tenia todas las monedas, le pregunte que cuantas me tenia que llevar para que me las dejase a 9 euros y me dijo "por lo menos 30" (de puta madre ,pense yo, porque tenia 1100 euros para gastar), le hable entonces de 8 euros, y me dijo que ni de coña,me empezo a contar historias de la cotizacion de la plata de londres....., le dije que me llevaba 50 ,se lo penso pero me dijo que no, entonces educadamente le dije que me lo tenia que pensar, me dispuse a abandonar el local, el tio tenia los ojos que se le salian, no me aceptaba,porque estaria hiriendo su orguyo,que tambien lo tienen.
> me fui a dar una vuelta, al rato volvi y le dije que en vez de 50 si me llebaba 130, si seria posible dejarmelas a 8, el tio tardo lo educadamente correcto en decirme que si.(las he pesado ,por ver si pesaban dos gramos menos como decia nasti de plasti, pero no estaba todo ok,menos mal ,porque me acojone un poco)
> ...



He estado en el único par de numismáticas que he encontrado en Barcelona. Y no probé a regatear porque no me parecía el ambiente, seguramente debía haberlo probado. Me enteré tb que los domingos por la mañana hay un mercadillo de monedas, sellos y demás y fui a ver. Vi las monedas de 100 pesetas de plata de paquito el que no era chocolatero, pero tampoco estaba seguro de su contenido en plata en aquel momento. (Por lo que he leido en internet tienen algo menos de media onza, dos monedas suman 30 gr de plata). Pregunté aquí algún lugar donde ir a comprar plata en Barcelona, pero nadie dijo nada. Por eso me interesa saber si en ese sitio tienen plata también porque creo que los precios son buenos. Se aceptan sugerencias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Hablando de Krugerrands, *nadie ha mencionado que en Anlagegold hay desde hace un par de días, dos tipos diferentes*, una que pesa una onza exacta y otra que pesa 33,91 gramos (el sobrepeso del cobre). Los precios son diferentes, es más cara la que más pesa.



Es un error de la web. 

La diferencia es que unos son del 2009 y otros del 2008.


----------



## hugolp (28 Mar 2009)

Mirad los precios para comprar plata de los americanos. Que cabrones. Web de plata americana

La barra de 5 onzas sale a 11'51 euros por onza. Pena que no hagan envíos internacionales...


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Mar 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Mirad los precios para comprar plata de los americanos. Que cabrones. Web de plata americana
> 
> La barra de 5 onzas sale a 11'51 euros por onza. Pena que no hagan envíos internacionales...



Y ENCIMA admiten paypal...


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (28 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ... me fui a dar una vuelta, al rato volvi y le dije que en vez de 50 si me llebaba 130, si seria posible dejarmelas a 8, el tio tardo lo educadamente correcto en decirme que si.(las he pesado ,por ver si pesaban dos gramos menos como decia nasti de plasti, pero no estaba todo ok,menos mal ,porque me acojone un poco)



¡Buena compra!

Una pregunta: *¿se ven las fechas en las estrellas en el lote de duros de plata que has comprado a 8?*

Otra cosa respecto a las falsas para que no te preocupes en exceso: Si has visto varias monedas de plata te darás cuenta enseguida de las falsas. las de hierro porque son de hierro y las que yo digo (de alpaca o calamina) porque el brillo es antinatural. Si te pasas mañana por la mañana por la plaza mayor, entrando por la puerta de Toledo, el primer puesto de la izquierda que tiene monedas (euros sobretodo y alguna bullion de plata) tiene siempre unas cuantas de 5 pesetas falsas que las vende a dos euros. Te deja tocarlas. Verás que son "otra cosa".



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es un error de la web. La diferencia es que unos son del 2009 y otros del 2008.



Debí haberme dado cuenta, sería ilógico que cambiaran de modelo así a lo loco.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (28 Mar 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Pregunté aquí algún lugar donde ir a comprar plata en Barcelona, pero nadie dijo nada. Por eso me interesa saber si en ese sitio tienen plata también porque creo que los precios son buenos. Se aceptan sugerencias.



Me gustaría vivir en Barcelona por una sola razón: Tener la oportunidad de invitar a café de tarde en tarde al maestro Tiogilito. Comprarle unas monedas, pedirle unos consejos (que se que los da gratis) y disfrutar de su charla y amena compañía.

¿Por qué no le envías un MP? Si te contesta y tienes la suerte de contactar con él, te hara buenos precios, es de completa confianza y ganarás un montón con ese contacto especial. (Desconozco si puede llegar a implicarse así como para compartir un café... pero por desearlo que no quede.)


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> ¡Buena compra!
> 
> Una pregunta: *¿se ven las fechas en las estrellas en el lote de duros de plata que has comprado a 8?*
> .



gracias, en algunas no se ven las estrellas, en las mayoria si se ven, la verdad es que pude seleccionar las que quise, y me fije en otra cosa, ya lo se ,hice un poco el canelo,pero bueno ,por el peso de la plata solamente creo que compre bien.
son los primeros duros de plata que he comprado, nunca me habia fijado ni siquiera buscado,y los que veia eran algo mas caros,pero bueno todo es empezar...

en cuanto a lo que dices del primer puesto segun subes la calle Toledo, creo recordar que el primer puesto que hay es de tarjetas telefonicas, pero repito,puedo equivocarme, el segundo si tiene o tenia monedas grandes de plata, me pasare ,porque ademas a los niños les encanta hacerse fotos con los que alli se disfrazan


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Me gustaría vivir en Barcelona por una sola razón: Tener la oportunidad de invitar a café de tarde en tarde al maestro Tiogilito. Comprarle unas monedas, pedirle unos consejos (que se que los da gratis) y disfrutar de su charla y amena compañía.
> 
> ¿Por qué no le envías un MP? Si te contesta y tienes la suerte de contactar con él, te hara buenos precios, es de completa confianza y ganarás un montón con ese contacto especial. (Desconozco si puede llegar a implicarse así como para compartir un café... pero por desearlo que no quede.)



pues si,es cierto, yo seria al unico forero que le compraria algo,yo creo que es un "ente" que esta leyendonos siempre, pero que ahora no participa por los ataques de quien se cree que el foro es suyo y lo utiliza para intentar vender algo.(siempre teorias mias claro)
votin le estuvo tocando los cojones la ultima vez que le he visto participar en el foro (encima que por lo que lei le facilito la compra de una moneda de 8 escudos)
yo creo que si le mandas un mp le contestara

saludos


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (28 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> en cuanto a lo que dices del primer puesto segun subes la calle Toledo, creo recordar que el primer puesto que hay es de tarjetas telefonicas, pero repito,puedo equivocarme, el segundo si tiene o tenia monedas grandes de plata, me pasare ,porque ademas a los niños les encanta hacerse fotos con los que alli se disfrazan



Si, efectivamente. Es el segundo puesto, que también vende llaveros listos para ponerles monedas de plata.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo creo que si le mandas un mp le contestara



Y si no, que le pida el correo privado de Tiogilito a Platapillau aka Monsterspeculator, que he creído entender que lo tiene. :


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Y si no, que le pida el correo privado de Tiogilito a Platapillau aka Monsterspeculator, que he creído entender que lo tiene. :



si, porque le banearon el nick de platapillau


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Mar 2009)

*Consulta sobre lugar para comprar plata / oro*

Estimados foreros,

gracias por abrir este hilo. He seguido con atención los comentarios y la verdad, aportáis información y opiniones que ayudan a formar la opinión de uno.

Os paso esta información por si me podéis ayudar o para que os sirva: he intentado comprar monedas de plata en:

Silbermünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Hoy me han escrito que no pueden realizar la operación porque no pueden enviar plata a España.... 

¿Alguien ha comprado allí? No sé si esta imposibilidad es nueva, es relativa a la propia empresa o bien por temas legales.... ¿Alguien me puede orientar?

Muchas gracias

JG


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Mar 2009)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Estimados foreros,
> 
> gracias por abrir este hilo. He seguido con atención los comentarios y la verdad, aportáis información y opiniones que ayudan a formar la opinión de uno.
> 
> ...



hola,ya no venden a españa hasta 2010 porque han vendido el maximo que podian , es que merche400 es un abuson(sin mal rollo ;-)) , hasta el proximo enero nada
por otros hilos lo explican muy bien lo que paso concretamente
saludos y bienvenido


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Mar 2009)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Estimados foreros,
> 
> gracias por abrir este hilo. He seguido con atención los comentarios y la verdad, aportáis información y opiniones que ayudan a formar la opinión de uno.
> 
> ...



En anlagegold han agotado el cupo de envio a España pero todas las otras webs alemanas siguen enviando. Tienes una lista por allí (que alguien la ponga). Por ejemplo:

muenzdiscount.de - Silberanlage

Silber 1 KG -


----------



## redx (31 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> El lunes me pasaré por sabadell y hablaré con el señor, seguramente le compre algo de oro en moneda pequeña.
> 
> Os informaré puntualmente
> 
> ...



¿Cómo quedó el tema? ¿No era oro todo lo que relucía :?


----------



## Gamu (31 Mar 2009)

redx dijo:


> ¿Cómo quedó el tema? ¿No era oro todo lo que relucía :?



de momento no he podido ir, he estado ocupado estos dias.


----------



## Inversionoro (1 May 2009)

Vendemos monedas Krugerrand a 750€ y lingotes de 100 gramos de oro a 2.260€ (precios a 1 de Mayo de 2009)
Precios actualizados en el blog Comprar Oro


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

Si alguien piensa en invertir en oro que mejor primero se lea esto:

Vendo oro debido a situación económica. - InverForo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Si alguien piensa en invertir en oro que mejor primero se lea esto:
> 
> Vendo oro debido a situación económica. - InverForo



Ese ya se pasó por aquí proponiendo su mercancia....pero como que no parecía muy serio...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 May 2009)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Vendemos monedas Krugerrand a 750€ y lingotes de 100 gramos de oro a 2.260€ (precios a 1 de Mayo de 2009)
> Precios actualizados en el blog Comprar Oro



Un poco carillo ¿no?

En anlagegold lo tienen más baratito a 737,50 :

1 oz Krügerrand verschiedene Jahrgänge, EUR 737.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## redx (2 May 2009)

¿Por qué el precio sobre spot es mayor en los Krugerrand que en los 50 pesos mejicanos? ¿Cuál de las 2 monedas es más recomendable como refugio? He visto que en ciode tienen 50 pesos a 855 € (en eurogold a 847 €).


----------



## zipote_ca (2 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Un poco carillo ¿no?
> 
> En anlagegold lo tienen más baratito a 737,50 :
> 
> 1 oz Krügerrand verschiedene Jahrgänge, EUR 737.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de




¿Puedes mejorar esos precios? , ¿Un bufalo? ¿por cuanto?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> ¿Puedes mejorar esos precios? , ¿Un bufalo? ¿por cuanto?



Je,je,je,...los búfalos que tengo no los vendo...pero podéis encargar...Se pagan con un premium que, imagino, será cada vez más importante si no continuan produciendo.

Si hay disponibilidad mis precios son mejores. mp para más info.


----------



## eryosoy (26 May 2009)

*Vendo parte reservas de plata*

Pues eso que vendo parte de mis reservas de plata porque necesito dinero por unos problemas familiares:

2 monedas Kilogramo Libertad en envase de plastico sin abrir año 2008: 450 € cada una

20 silver eagle 2008 americana en tubo PVC original casa moneda americana 300 € (15 la onza), impecables 

20 China Yuan Panda 2009 de una onza, en envase individual 360 € (18 euros la onza)

10 kookaburra 2009 de una onza 170 € (17 euros la onza)

10 koala 2009 de una onza 160 € (16 euros la onza)


Si alguien esta interesado no hay problema entrega en mano o envio,


----------



## silber (26 May 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Pues eso que vendo parte de mis reservas de plata porque necesito dinero por unos problemas familiares:
> 
> 2 monedas Kilogramo Libertad en envase de plastico sin abrir año 2008: 450 € cada una
> 
> ...




¿Y quien te las va a comprar a ti a esos precios si en cualquier web alemana estan mucho mas baratas?

Mucha necesidad de vender no tendras.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Pues eso que vendo parte de mis reservas de plata porque necesito dinero por unos problemas familiares:
> 
> 2 monedas Kilogramo Libertad en envase de plastico sin abrir año 2008: 450 € cada una
> 
> ...



Yo te las compro ,pero te pago a 10 eur/la onza y me quedo con todas


----------



## andion (27 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Si alguien piensa en invertir en oro que mejor primero se lea esto:
> 
> Vendo oro debido a situación económica. - InverForo



Si te lo crees......pa mi que no vende ná.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/108189-vendo-oro-debido-situacion-economica.html


----------



## vidarr (27 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo te las compro ,pero te pago a 10 eur/la onza y me quedo con todas



¿Pero la plata no era de pobres? ¿Ahora también te vas a dedicar a acumular plata después de todas las barbaridades que dijiste en el foro sobre ella? ¿Harás el mismo recorrido que con el oro?

Ah no, que quieres varios kilitos de plata para que jueguen un poco tus hijos y para regalarle al abuelo...


----------



## VOTIN (27 May 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> ¿Pero la plata no era de pobres? ¿Ahora también te vas a dedicar a acumular plata después de todas las barbaridades que dijiste en el foro sobre ella? ¿Harás el mismo recorrido que con el oro?
> 
> Ah no, que quieres varios kilitos de plata para que jueguen un poco tus hijos y para regalarle al abuelo...



Pues eso mismo,es de pobres,porque si quieren vender tienen que vender a
peo puta para deshacer posiciones................
todavia con el oro.......................


----------



## ENDERBURY21 (8 Jun 2009)

Hola a todos.
No me gusta participar en los foros, pero si os voy siguiendo las amenas conversaciones. 
¿Alguno interesado realmente en vender algo de plata? Tengo que hacer un regalo y me gustaría a poder ser una moneda de 1Kg, pero claro, a un precio razonable.
Acepto propuestas pero como digo a precios realistas.
Saludos a todos y gracias a los que se molesten en leer el post.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (8 Jun 2009)

ENDERBURY21 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> No me gusta participar en los foros, pero si os voy siguiendo las amenas conversaciones.
> ¿Alguno interesado realmente en vender algo de plata? Tengo que hacer un regalo y me gustaría a poder ser una moneda de 1Kg, pero claro, a un precio razonable.
> Acepto propuestas pero como digo a precios realistas.
> Saludos a todos y gracias a los que se molesten en leer el post.



Si quieres plata barata,sobre todo monedas cabezonas del tio paco,puedes
mandarle un private a MONSTERESPECULATOR el es el camello oficial del
foro,dile que vas de mi parte y te hara un precio especial.
PD
No le comentes nada de la pipa,porque estos vejetes son muy suyos y tal


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Jun 2009)

ENDERBURY21 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> No me gusta participar en los foros, pero si os voy siguiendo las amenas conversaciones.
> ¿Alguno interesado realmente en vender algo de plata? Tengo que hacer un regalo y me gustaría a poder ser una moneda de 1Kg, pero claro, a un precio razonable.
> Acepto propuestas pero como digo a precios realistas.
> Saludos a todos y gracias a los que se molesten en leer el post.



tienes dos opciones, 

1 - te vas al centro de madrid ,o la plaza mayor y en cualquier numismatica te la compras, de esas hay muchas.


2- si quieres hacer una obra de caridad, ofrecete a comprar a algun particular,compraras mas caro que en numismática ,pero bueno estaras haciendo una obra de caridad,puede que a quien te lo venda este rozando la exclusión social y que ni siquiera tenga un sitio propio donde vivir,ademas ya de por su edad le sea casi imposible encontrar empleo, ten cuidado si subes a algun coche de particular, puede que sea una persona transtornada que lleve pipa.....(cualquier parecido con algun forero es pura casualidad,esto es un relato de ficcion) 


yo he hecho regalos en forma de lingote de plata, y la verdad es que se quedan mas impresionados, si quieres lingotes mira aqui(yo para regalo a gente que no tenga ni p I de metales, le regalaba un lingote mejor que moneda)

Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata
Comprar Oro de Inversión - Compraventa de Oro - Oro Express


----------



## BILU (10 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> tienes dos opciones,
> 
> 1 - te vas al centro de madrid ,o la plaza mayor y en cualquier numismatica te la compras, de esas hay muchas.
> 
> ...




es fácil conseguir monedas de plata de kilo? seguro? Pues a mí en mi ciudad me ofrecieron hace un tiempo (creo que eran kookaburra) y a lo que me decidí al día siguiente ya no las tenía el tío. Literalmente se las quitaban de las manos. Desde entonces ya no me han ofrecido en ningún sitio...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jun 2009)

BILU dijo:


> es fácil conseguir monedas de plata de kilo? seguro? Pues a mí en mi ciudad me ofrecieron hace un tiempo (creo que eran kookaburra) y a lo que me decidí al día siguiente ya no las tenía el tío. Literalmente se las quitaban de las manos. Desde entonces ya no me han ofrecido en ningún sitio...



Las monedas de 1 Kg es de lo más interesante que hay si quieres invertir en serio en plata. Por una parte compras la plata más próxima al spot y por otra es moneda (monedón mejor dicho). En España no son tan comunes como otro tipo de monedas.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las monedas de 1 Kg es de lo más interesante que hay si quieres invertir en serio en plata. Por una parte compras la plata más próxima al spot y por otra es moneda (monedón mejor dicho). En España no son tan comunes como otro tipo de monedas.



las monedas de 1 kg se revalorizan con el paso del tiempo? quiero decir que a veces se ven anuncios de monedas del año pasado más caras que las de este año


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Jun 2009)

BILU dijo:


> es fácil conseguir monedas de plata de kilo? seguro? Pues a mí en mi ciudad me ofrecieron hace un tiempo (creo que eran kookaburra) y a lo que me decidí al día siguiente ya no las tenía el tío. Literalmente se las quitaban de las manos. Desde entonces ya no me han ofrecido en ningún sitio...



si , si las encuentras facilmente , bueno es como todo, lo mismo hoy no tienen ,pero mañana si,aqui se ha dicho muchas veces que cuidado con los vendedores de ebay por lo que venden, pues es lo que te digo.
en los escaparates de las tiendas se ven en madrid sin problema.

en cuanto a futuras revalorizaciones, tu mismo, pero compra pensando en que aseguras tu dinero con la posesion fisica de la plata y punto, nadie sabe a ciencia cierta cuanto se revalorizan las cosas,lo que si es seguro es que pase lo que pase tu seguiras teniendo un kilo de plata


----------



## eryosoy (14 Jun 2009)

Vendo Libertades de Plata de un Kilo a 420 mas barato que hoy en Alemania segun he visto en 

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate 

que comparan todos los precios

Tambien Onzas de Pandas, Silver eagle, Kookaburras, y Koalas


----------



## eryosoy (15 Jun 2009)

como hay mucha gente preguntando por privado 


me quedan: dos libertades de Kilo a 420

onzas:

Koalas 2009: a 14 euros la onza, hoy en Alemania sitio mas barato a 14.05
Kookaburra 2009 a 14.50, hoy en Alemania sitio mas barato 15.50
China Panda 2009 a 15 euros, hoy en Alemania sitio mas barato 16.33
Silver Eagle 2008 a 13.5, igualo precio en Alemania hoy

Podeis ver en comparadores de precio de plata en alemania

Pedido minimo 10 onzas.

Adjunto copia factura que garantiza autenticidad, de reconocida empresa alemana.


----------



## eryosoy (19 Jun 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> como hay mucha gente preguntando por privado
> 
> 
> me quedan: dos libertades de Kilo a 420
> ...





Ha volado casi todo, solo queda

Libertad de Kilo 400 euros mas envio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡A MENOS DE 12,90 EUROS LA ONZA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
10 onzas Koala 2009 140 euros mas envio

Creo que son grandes precios, Libertad de kilo no se encuentra un kilo de plata en moneda a ese precio.


----------



## Buster (19 Jun 2009)

¡Que me las quitan de la manos, ooooooooooooiga!


----------



## ruben.600rr (19 Jun 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Ha volado casi todo, solo queda
> 
> Libertad de Kilo 400 euros mas envio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡A MENOS DE 12,90 EUROS LA ONZA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 10 onzas Koala 2009 140 euros mas envio
> ...



*Edito: decías 12,90 el kilo de Libertad pero sale mejor que eso. Tu oferta del kilo de plata a 400€ es espectacular, no creo que te dure.* Suerte.

Por supuesto que se encuentra, comprando por onzas sale hoy a:

1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009, EUR 12.85 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
Artikelname:	1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009
Artikelnummer:	262626
Artikelkategorie:	Silbermünzen
Gewicht in Gramm:	31.100
*12,85 EUR*
incl. 7% MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten






Y eso una a una. Si compras más sale más barato.

Y los Koalas a 13.95 desde la primera moneda:

1 oz Koala 2009, EUR 13.95 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
Artikelname:	1 oz Koala 2009
Artikelnummer:	3200
Artikelkategorie:	Silbermünzen
Gewicht in Gramm:	31.100
*13,95 EUR*
incl. 7% MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten






Osea que un particular vende más caro que en la tienda 

En descarga de eryosoy:

Eso si al que le interese específicamente la moneda de kilo el precio es muy bueno. Pero si lo que interesa es plata al peso, ni de coña. Mejor ir a por tubos de monedas que encima están fraccionadas.

Los Koalas si conseguís entrega en mano o los gastos de envío son pocos evidentemente os trae más cuenta. ¿Y el seguro?

S2.

Edito: decías 12,90 el kilo de Libertad pero sale mejor que eso. Tu oferta del kilo de plata es expectacular, no creo que te dure.


----------



## segundaresidencia (19 Jun 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Ha volado casi todo, solo queda
> 
> Libertad de Kilo 400 euros mas envio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡A MENOS DE 12,90 EUROS LA ONZA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 10 onzas Koala 2009 140 euros mas envio
> ...



me alegro muchisimo que hayas vendido todo, además unos precios fantasticos, sin hacer ruido , a tus monedas al tran tran
saludos

EDITO; estoy gilipollas, que no ha vendido todo ¡¡¡,le queda UNA MONEDA DE KILO


----------



## eryosoy (19 Jun 2009)

Pues nada si estan a 13,95 pongo los koalas a 13.95 y estan en españa por 6 euritos un paquete azul en tu casa.

Quien da mas?''

Y el kilito a 400 euritos.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jun 2009)

Y los Eagles a 12,95 :

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 12.95 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


Y las filarmónicas a 12,80 :


1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009, EUR 12.80 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


Está pues demostrado que aunque la plata haya subido un 40% desde el principio de año, las monedas siguen igual...


----------



## segundaresidencia (22 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y los Eagles a 12,95 :
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 12.95 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> ...



te falta edcir que comprar en ese sitio desde españa y para todo el año 2009 es imposible, buena desinformacion amigo monster.
pd razon de mas para seguir comprando plata


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> te falta edcir que comprar en ese sitio desde españa y para todo el año 2009 es imposible, buena desinformacion amigo monster.
> pd razon de mas para seguir comprando plata



Los Eagles a 12,80 :


Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Silver Eagle 2009 1 oz | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


En 

Geiger Edelmetalle

Münzhandel2002

Westgold Edelmetallhandel

y estos SI envían a España. En todo caso hay también muchos foreros en otros paises de la UE donde si que les envían los de anlagegold24.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Jun 2009)

Del otro hilo:



merche400 dijo:


> a *12'70* :
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> ...


----------



## eryosoy (25 Jun 2009)

Me queda una moneda Libertad de kilo a 400 euros, y 10 koalas a 13.95 euros,

Ya hay varios foreros que han comprado, les invito desde aqui a que pongan los comentarios si alguno ha tenido algun problema, todos tienen sus envios rapido y los que las han pedido les he enviado factura por email .

Un saludo


----------



## eryosoy (27 Jun 2009)

Koalas vendidos.


Solo queda 1 moneda de Libertad de un kilo a 400 euros, 409 con gastos de envio, ya he vendido 7, es la ultima que me queda.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## eryosoy (2 Jul 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Koalas vendidos.
> 
> 
> Solo queda 1 moneda de Libertad de un kilo a 400 euros, 409 con gastos de envio, ya he vendido 7, es la ultima que me queda.
> ...



Sigue en venta, aunque parezca increible.


----------



## Buster (3 Jul 2009)

No entiendo por qué habría de ser increíble.


----------



## SILVERCOINBULLION2009 (3 Jul 2009)

*Paquillos a 100 euros en paquetes de 17 unidades*

vendidos todos , no erspondo a mas mensajes


----------



## rory (4 Jul 2009)

Eso es carísimo macho. Se encuentran fácilmente a 5 euros, muy fáclmente, e incluso con suerte a 4,5


----------



## monstereloaded (4 Jul 2009)

SILVERCOINBULLION2009 dijo:


> Acabo de registrarme , pero llevo algo mas de un mes leyendo y aprendiendo sobre las inversiones en plata . El motivo de mi interes por este tema es que *por cosas de la vida (mas bien de la muerte) me ha caido del cielo uno de esos enormes cajones de monedas de plata que andan escondidos por los rincones de España.*
> 
> Son paquetes de 10 onzas con 16 monedas de Franco de 1966 , las que llamais por aqui Pakitos, y habra disponibles mas de 500.



Bienvenido al foro. 

Si entiendo lo que nos dices, has heredado o encontrado un cajón de madera con pakillos y los quieres vender...sin mirar las estrellas.... 

Además los estás vendiendo en ebay a 100 euros por lote de 16, esto es a 6,25 la pieza, con gastos de envío incluidos. Según nos cuentas eres PROTOGOLAS en ebay:

http://***.ebay.es/16-moneda-de-pla...66:2|39:1|72:1315|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


Ahora explicanos...

Cuando miramos los comentarios de PROTOGOLAS, aquí:

Perfil de votos de eBay de protogolas

podemos ver que ha comprado al menos 6 lotes de 10 pakillos a 50 euros a el lote, esto es a 5 euros por pakillo,

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360155328956

Explicanos:

(1) ¿Seguro que te ha caido en las manos un cajón de madera lleno de pakillos? ¿Cómo es que estás comprando pakillos a espuertas cuando lo que quieres es venderlos? Evidentemente parece que has comprado a 5 para revender a 6,25.

(2) Nos comentas que no quieres mirar las estrellas, lo cual induce a pensar que vas de pichón y vas a vender pakillos con buena estrella. Sin duda el que te los vende, que es numismático profesional, habrá mirado las estrellas...

(3) Eres libre de vender en el foro de forma honesta, pero los triles con pakillos sobran.

(4) Parece que se ha corrido la voz que en burbuja.info compran los pakillos por encima del valor del mercado. Como podéis ver se encuentran sin pujar en ebay en cantidad y a 5 euros por pakillo. Espero que haga pensar a más de uno.

(5) Y por último...ESTO ES UN OWNED !!!!


----------



## monstereloaded (4 Jul 2009)

rory dijo:


> Eso es carísimo macho. Se encuentran fácilmente a 5 euros, muy fáclmente, e incluso con suerte a 4,5



¿Cómo que no lo sabe? 

Mirate mi mensaje que acabo de postear...

Parece que los pakillos son una fuente de triles inagotable...


----------



## monstereloaded (4 Jul 2009)

SILVERCOINBULLION2009 dijo:


> vendidos todos , no erspondo a mas mensajes




Jo,jo,jo....

Como huye el ladrón una vez desenmascarado... Espero que nadie haya picado.


----------



## Ulisses (5 Jul 2009)

Indulto para Segundaresidencia, Tio Gilito y Monster

Ya sé que se lo merecen por la insistencia en sus exabruptos y boutades varias. Pero el foro pierde sin ellos. Son orgullosos, pendencieros y lenguaraces. Todo ejército, incluido el de los metales, necesita en sus filas a estos bravucones para mantener alto el ánimo de la tropa, así lo advertía von Clausewitz en su famoso libro.

Ya tuve ocasión de ejercer de componedor entre sus trifulcas, sin ningún resultado y ya dije, también, que los tres me caen bien y que han sido personas solícitas, amables y generosas cuando he tenido que recurrir a ellos.
Desgraciadamente no he tenido ocasión de conocer personalmente a Tio Gilito, ni a Segundaresidencia, al que emplazo para unas cañas y tapas en la Plaza Mayor cuando mejor le venga, pero sí a Monsterspeculator. De este último tan sólo puedo decir que es una persona afable, incluso entrañable, que se ha comportado conmigo honestamente y que es de esos pocos individuos con los que se puede chalar varias horas dejando que el tiempo se desvanezca delante de un café.

Creo que el baneo ha sido como un manguerazo frío en una pelea de perros y ya es hora de levantarle el castigo. Este ostracismo al que han sido condenados es suficiente escarmiento. Solicito a El Presi que los indulte o, al menos, que les ponga en Libertad Condicional.


----------



## Germain (5 Jul 2009)

No, nada de indultos, a mí también me caen estupendamente los tres y leyéndoles he aprendido mucho, pero la marcha que llevan estas últimas semanas le quita todo interés a los hilos de metales. Que cumplan su condena, mediten sus actitudes y vuelvan con ganas de contarnos cosas.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Jul 2009)

totalmente de acuerdo con germain, parece mentira que unas personas con tanta cultura pierdan el norte de esa manera
veo bien que se discuta, pero lo de estar leyendo insultos continuamente a mi me da mal rollo


----------



## chase90 (15 Ago 2009)

yo poseo un lingote de 250g de plata del UBS y quisiera saber cuanto me darian por el y donde venderlo en una ciudad, que tengo que ir al banco? o a una joyeria? gracias


----------



## stigmesh (15 Ago 2009)

En una joyeria no creo que te de n mucho. Mejor venderlo por internet en alguna pagina de compra-venta o a algun forero interesado. A un precio de entre 80 y 90 estaria bien, por menos mejor te lo quedas de recuerdo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Ago 2009)

chase90 dijo:


> yo poseo un lingote de 250g de plata del UBS y quisiera saber cuanto me darian por el y donde venderlo en una ciudad, que tengo que ir al banco? o a una joyeria? gracias



como te dicen,ponle precio,sacale alguna fotillo para demostrar que lo tienes,ponla aqui y te durara poco tiempo.
otra posibilidad que te pongas en contacto con algun compra oro de esos de internet a ver lo que te dan,pero la manera de sacar mas pasta va a ser entre particulares.
hoy 15-08 los lingotes los venden a 135 euros mas iva en pag web, pon un precio competitivo por aqui y lo venderas enseguida
edito
te quoteo aqui para no "pisarte" la foto,no es que uno pueda viajar en el tiempo ;-º


chase90 dijo:


> pues si... pero si lo vendiera por aqui, cosa que no me importaria en absoluto, tendria que enviarlo por paquete azul o algo o como? es la primera vez que hago esto. Gracias por su paciencia



hombre,o das tu cuenta corriente al interesado(fuera del foro ,claro),para que despues de hacerte el ingreso se lo mandes por certificado, o quedais y lo entregas en mano,o contrareembolso,las posibilidades son muchas ,como tu veas.
un saludo

pd. tio podias haber limpiado la mesa y quitarle las huellas al lingote ;-))


----------



## chase90 (15 Ago 2009)

pues si... pero si lo vendiera por aqui, cosa que no me importaria en absoluto, tendria que enviarlo por paquete azul o algo o como? es la primera vez que hago esto. Gracias por su paciencia


----------



## chase90 (15 Ago 2009)

bueno pues eso vendo un lingote de plata de 250gr 115€ si alguien esta interesado: maxi_6946@hotmail.com


----------



## zipote_ca (15 Ago 2009)

115/(250/31,1)=14,35€/oz

¿y los gastos de envio incluidos?


----------



## chase90 (15 Ago 2009)

pues nose, mira si te digo la verdad nose ni como se envia esto, asik depende de como sea, si tu sabes como va dimelo y ya yegamos a un acuerdo no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Ago 2009)

chase90 dijo:


> bueno pues eso vendo un lingote de plata de 250gr 115€ si alguien esta interesado: maxi_6946@hotmail.com



Lo pones algo carillo...

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


----------



## cibola (16 Ago 2009)

*vendo lingote*

Vendo lingote de oro Argor-Chiasso con numero de serie por 21397 €.


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Ago 2009)

cibola dijo:


> Vendo lingote de oro Argor-Chiasso con numero de serie por 21397 €.



sin fotos este post no vale nada 
es este el lingote??
¿de que pais es??


----------



## cibola (16 Ago 2009)

Lo siento, no se como insertar fotos me pide una http://..., soy algo torpe para esto, pero las puedo enviar por correo a quien le interese me resulta mas sencillo.
El lingote es de 1kg, exacto al que poneis en la foto pero con otra numeracion, es suizo, comprado hace ya muchos años.
Escucho ofertas desde esta cantidad.


----------



## Petrolete (20 Ago 2009)

*Krugerrands*

Quiero comprar un o dos kruguerrands. Donde puedo encontrarlos baratos?


----------



## Petrolete (20 Ago 2009)

*Onzas de oro*

hola. donde puedo comprar un par de kruger baratos?


----------



## cibola (25 Ago 2009)

Actualizo precio a 21172 € y cada dia en funcion de lo que me darian en esta pagina web EUROGOLD - Bienvenue !


----------



## Au79 (14 Sep 2009)

*Monedas Plata*

Hola! Desoyendo las palabras de los entendidos del foro, y esperando no tener que arrepentirme, pongo a la venta unas onzas de plata. En total sería lo siguiente:

80 monedas plata Libertad México 2009.
25 monedas plata Maple Canada 5$ 2009.
24 monedas plata Panda China 2009.
2 monedas Silver Eagle, una 1991 y otra 1988.
1 moneda plata Silver eagle 2008 con figura del anverso en oro.
1 moneda plata Sunshine Minting Silver Eagle.

* Todas las monedas están en cápsulas protectoras a excepción de una silver eagle que está en bolsita transparente y 20 monedas Libertad méxico que están en su tubo original de cartón.

* Algunas de las monedas de Maple Canada 5$ tienen unos pequeños puntitos más mate que el brillo de la moneda, la verdad que no sé por qué los tiene,ya los traía cuando abrí el tubo en el que vienen y mirando algunas fotos por internet también se los he visto a algunas monedas de este modelo.

Me interesa quitar todo el lote junto a ser posible y no venderlas de 10 en 10.

Se escuchan ofertas por Mp, también se podría ver un cambio por oro. Los gastos de envío irían por cuenta del interesado! Un saludo!


----------



## Mesientoseguro (16 Sep 2009)

Au79 dijo:


> Hola! Desoyendo las palabras de los entendidos del foro, y esperando no tener que arrepentirme, pongo a la venta unas onzas de plata. En total sería lo siguiente:
> 
> 80 monedas plata Libertad México 2009.
> 25 monedas plata Maple Canada 5$ 2009.
> ...



Cuanto pides por los pandas?


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Sep 2009)

yo vendo mi reliquia mas valiosa que tengo al spot del oro.

MONEDA DE ORO MEXICO LIBERTAD 50 PESOS 37,50 gr de Oro puro, del año 1944.
Adjunto mi factura de compra para que se sepa que es autentica.

En anlage la vende por 896 €
50 Mex. Pesos "Libertad" Gold, EUR 895.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicher...

Un saludo.


----------



## ENDERBURY21 (26 Oct 2009)

Ya veo que venderlas por separado no es tu intención, pero.... ¿A cómo las onzas mejicanas? (y no serian todas, sobre unas 20)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2009)

andreu dijo:


> Ofrezco :
> * 200 monedas - 100 pesetas franco de plata - *5,60 € unidad *
> (pedido minimo 25 piezas)



Je,je,je,...parece que el 30% de la subida de la plata no se ha notado demasiado en los pakillos...contrariamente a lo que pretendía TIoGilipeto (recordemos que él, hace tiempo los vendía a 6,20).

Suerte en las ventas.


----------



## rory (2 Nov 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Je,je,je,...parece que el 30% de la subida de la plata no se ha notado demasiado en los pakillos...contrariamente a lo que pretendía TIoGilipeto (recordemos que él, hace tiempo los vendía a 6,20).
> 
> Suerte en las ventas.



En algún sitio los venden a 5,20.


----------



## Aferro (3 Nov 2009)

Hola.
¿Donde rory?

Saludos.


----------



## rory (3 Nov 2009)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿Donde rory?
> 
> Saludos.



En Salamanca las tenían a ese precio cuando pregunté en una numismática. No me acuerdo del nombre, pero no es difícil de encontrar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2009)

rory dijo:


> En Salamanca las tenían a ese precio cuando pregunté en una numismática. No me acuerdo del nombre, pero no es difícil de encontrar.



¿Y preguntaste hace mucho? Es bastante underspot para los tiempos que corren...¿Tenían dos o tres o tenían cantidad?


----------



## rory (4 Nov 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y preguntaste hace mucho? Es bastante underspot para los tiempos que corren...¿Tenían dos o tres o tenían cantidad?



Hace unas dos semanas y la verdad es que no sé cuántas tendría. Por lo que sé suelen comprar en pequeñas cantidades (20-30) para colocarlas luego a 40/50 cts más caras.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2009)

Imagino que este post debería estar en el hilo de preguntas numismáticas, pero allá va. Me han ofrecido onzas de Canadá a 14 euros, en calidad SC, que es lo habitual. Pero también me ofrecen onzas troy (5 ecus del V centenario y otras similares) con caja y certificado por el mismo precio y en calidad PROOF.

¿Qué opción creeis que es más interesante?


----------



## Franchi (16 Nov 2009)

Me gustaría vender 4 krugerrands, comprados a inversiones vivanco, que estaba en este foro, he visto que el precio esta sobre 770 € en EUROGOLD - Bienvenue ! , por onza.

Una pregunta, que empresa de transporte soleis usar? supongo q el envio ira asegurado ¿no?


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2009)

Franchi dijo:


> Me gustaría vender 4 krugerrands, comprados a inversiones vivanco, que estaba en este foro, he visto que el precio esta sobre 770 € en EUROGOLD - Bienvenue ! , por onza.
> 
> Una pregunta, que empresa de transporte soleis usar? supongo q el envio ira asegurado ¿no?



NACEX funciona muy bien. Lo que no sé es el importe del seguro.


----------



## andreu (16 Nov 2009)

andreu dijo:


> Ya que esto se apaga del todo. Un poco de actividad no vendra mal.
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (23 Nov 2009)

*Buenas Tardes*

Buenas tardes.

Primero de todo les quiero agradecer a todos los foreros sus aportaciones, gracias a ello he aprendido bastante aunque todavia queda mucho.

Segundo quiero ofrecer dos piezas de plata que tengo:

Lingote de sempsa de 250 gr al precio de spot + 56% (iva incluido)
Precio de hoy 156€

Disco de plata 999 milesimas de 301.3 gramos con certificado de pureza al precio de spot + 45% (iva incluido)

Precio de hoy 175€

Gastos de envio a convenir o recogida en barcelona.

Contactar por mp 

Gracias


----------



## un marronazo (23 Nov 2009)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Primero de todo les quiero agradecer a todos los foreros sus aportaciones, gracias a ello he aprendido bastante aunque todavia queda mucho.
> 
> ...






tienes factura de la compra?


----------



## el_andorrano (23 Nov 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> tienes factura de la compra?



Si, si que tengo factura de compra


----------



## un marronazo (23 Nov 2009)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Si, si que tengo factura de compra



a ver que yo me aclare... vienes de pompero y pretendes vender algo que puedo comprar 100 euros mas barato?  joder que fuerte


----------



## el_andorrano (23 Nov 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> a ver que yo me aclare... vienes de pompero y pretendes vender algo que puedo comprar 100 euros mas barato?  joder que fuerte[/QUOTE
> 
> Aver, si , si que soy un pompero como lo llamais, pero es ¿¿que quizas los nuevos no podemos vender??
> Tengo que reconocer que lo poco que se de plata y oro lo he aprendido aqui y digamos que esta plata que vendo es como si me hubiera caido del cielo y simplemente he mirado precios por internet y veo que son mas caros que los que he puesto.
> ...


----------



## Ulisses (24 Nov 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> a ver que yo me aclare... vienes de pompero y pretendes vender algo que puedo comprar 100 euros mas barato?  joder que fuerte



Lo cierto es que los precios de la plata están subiendo en España sin seguir una correlación exacta con el spot. Al menos esa es mi percepción. Llevo una temporada intentando comprar al mismo precio que ponen las páginas alemanas y me resulta imposible por el momento. Si bien es cierto que 50 cts por onza no es gran cosa en compras pequeñas, cuando hablamos de kilos el asunto cambia. Yo he comprado hace unos meses, a 14 euros, varios tipos de onzas y es un precio muy razonable en este momento.

Si encuentro algo interesante te aviso, MARRONAZO. ehhh ten un poquito de paciencia.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Nov 2009)

up.... es que yo "era" muy confiada... hasta que 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...adora-cuidado-ee5348z-oro-y-plata-espana.html

pompero no es nada personal  echadle un vistazo a este hilo


----------



## Ulisses (24 Nov 2009)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Anlagegold me ha mandado un mail ofreciéndome maple a 14,95 € + envio.
> Del 2010 por cierto.



GRACIAS PINCHAUVAS. Ese es el precio que he encontrado aquí, pero no para el año 2010 ni 2009


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 Nov 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> GRACIAS PINCHAUVAS. Ese es el precio que he encontrado aquí, pero no para el año 2010 ni 2009



estimado ulisses, hace muy poco creo que comentastes en otro hilo que monster te ofreció silver eagles a 13,25,¿porque entonces no le comprastes a ese precio ? ¿no te fiabas de el?,no creo que haya nada malo en comprarle a el y menos a esos precios que dijistes (con la factura correspondiente, no tiene que haber nada malo) 
yo hasta que no las venda por 20 leuros cada eagle, no comienzo la venta 
otra cosa ¿comprariais vosotros a estos precios de hoy?? yo ya estoy acojonado y compro de poco en poco cada semana(hablo de oro,de plata voy muy cargado
un saludo


----------



## Ulisses (24 Nov 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> estimado ulisses, hace muy poco creo que comentastes en otro hilo que monster te ofreció silver eagles a 13,25,¿porque entonces no le comprastes a ese precio ? ¿no te fiabas de el?,no creo que haya nada malo en comprarle a el y menos a esos precios que dijistes (con la factura correspondiente, no tiene que haber nada malo)
> yo hasta que no las venda por 20 leuros cada eagle, no comienzo la venta
> otra cosa ¿comprariais vosotros a estos precios de hoy?? yo ya estoy acojonado y compro de poco en poco cada semana(hablo de oro,de plata voy muy cargado
> un saludo



Hola Segundaresidencia:

En efecto. Monsterspeculator me ofreció onzas de plata por debajo de los 14 euros, justo cuando la plata estuvo en mínimos. Entre ellas, eagles y rounds búfalo. En ese momento las rechacé porque tuve otras ofertas interesantes de unos soberanos que, por cierto, no se los compré a él.

No tengo ningún motivo para desconfiar de sus transacciones. De hecho, le he comprado onzas de oro y sería estúpido por mi parte mostrarme receloso si se las comprase de plata. No sé cual es el precio actual de Monster ni si emite facturas, aunque he de decir que se ofreció a facilitármelas si se lo requiriese.

Y, como he dicho antes, yo he comprado la mayor parte de las onzas de plata a 14 euros en una numismática cuando en el foro se ofrecían a un precio mayor. Ahora, esa numismática, me ha dicho que ya no las vende por debajo de 15 euros.

Mi política, como bien sabes, es mantener una cuidada equidistancia entre los foreros. He comprado oro de inversión más barato que el que ofrecía Monster y también plata más barata que la que ofrecíais otros foreros. En ambos casos he preferido omitir este asunto en mis post, precisamente para no herir sensibilidades. 

Pd. No creo que Monster ofrezca ahora las eagles a menos de 14, pero a ese precio te las compraría a ti si es que decides no esperar a que suba la plata y me pillas en un momento de exceso de liquidez....


----------



## el_andorrano (24 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Respecto a los precios que puse ayer de dos lingotes de plata queria cambiarlos y ajustarlos a los que marca esta pagina de la que se habla en el foro.

250 Gramm Silberbarren, EUR 148.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagego...

El lingote de sempsa de 250gr valdria spot + 48% hoy 148€

y el disco con certificado spot + 30% hoy hoy 156€

El envio puede contrarembolso para más confianza o se puede recojer en mano

Gracias


----------



## Josh Cluni (25 Nov 2009)

Tengo una duda, que seguramente interesará también a muchos compradores novatos. La pregunta es sencilla y seguro que se ha discutido largo y tendido por estos lares. Cómo puede comprarse metales a particulares (otros foristas, anuncios, ebays, etc) con un mínimos de garantías y sin que te enchufen monedas falsas o lingotes tungstaneados. A parte de pesos y medidas que aconsejáis?

Sobretodo para plata, paladio y platino, al ir la venta sin IVA puede ser muy ventajosa para ambas partes la venta particular, pero para lo que no nos fiamos ni de nuestra sombra, echa un poco para atrás y seguramente muchos acaban prefiriendo pagar un sobrespot mas alto por tranquilidad.


----------



## EUE (25 Nov 2009)

Hola.
Quiero comprar una moneda de oro, en concreto krugerrand, para iniciar una colección y quizas inversión en un futuro.
Donde vivo no las venden, así que me queda internet. He mirado oro direct y
oro express y me temo acabaré comprándola ahí a no se que algún forero me haga una oferta con suficientes garantías, o si acaso consejo de donde comprar al mejor precio.

Un saludo


----------



## andreu (25 Nov 2009)

Respecto al comentario de Cluni:

Yo expondré mi experiencia particular, en Barna y Madrid, por ejemplo.
Tanto en la una como en la otra de lo mas reputados numismaticos han intentado "colarme" la burra vieja y coja.
En internet,foros, etc tambien encontraras de todo.Pero NO POR QUE TENGAN(O ENTRES) EN UNA TIENDA TE EXIME - ni mucho menos - DE "QUE TE TIMEN".

A parte que TODOS compramos de los mismos origenes- EEUU,Alemania,Francia,China..- son 4 los mayoristas que colocan en occidente sus productos y los que llegan a nuestras manos particulares o con tienda.
SUPONGO que a todos nos a pasado y tengo la seguridad de que, en lo que tengo, hay algo falso. ¿Quien puede tener la certeza de que no le han colado algo falso?


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Nov 2009)

Tengo en venta una onza libertad de mexico con 37,5 gr de oro al precio del spot de oro...


----------



## andreu (26 Nov 2009)

como esta todo


----------



## Karthago (27 Nov 2009)

Ofrezco : 
1 lingote de oro de 24 kilates de 100 gramos
1 pepita de oro puro de 15,7 gramos
3 monedas de oro puro krugerrands 
6 monedas de oro puro de 50 pesos Mexicanos 1821-1947

Se estudian "ofertas razonables" por msn: DGC-412@hotmail.com.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Nov 2009)

Karthago dijo:


> Ofrezco :
> 1 lingote de oro de 24 kilates de 100 gramos
> 1 pepita de oro puro de 15,7 gramos
> 3 monedas de oro puro krugerrands
> ...




Empiezas mal pompero.

Ni los Krugerrands ni los 50 pesos son de oro puro. Y la pepita lo dudo mucho tambien...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Nov 2009)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Tengo una duda, que seguramente interesará también a muchos compradores novatos. La pregunta es sencilla y seguro que se ha discutido largo y tendido por estos lares. Cómo puede comprarse metales a particulares (otros foristas, anuncios, ebays, etc) con un mínimos de garantías y sin que te enchufen monedas falsas o lingotes tungstaneados. A parte de pesos y medidas que aconsejáis?
> 
> Sobretodo para plata, paladio y platino, al ir la venta sin IVA puede ser muy ventajosa para ambas partes la venta particular, pero para lo que no nos fiamos ni de nuestra sombra, echa un poco para atrás y seguramente muchos acaban prefiriendo pagar un sobrespot mas alto por tranquilidad.




Te respondo Josh. 

Contrariamente a lo que la sociedad actual de desconfianza mutua nos intenta inculcar, los mejores tratos se hacen y se han hecho siempre mediante un apreton de manos.

La seguridad total nunca existe, y el que no se arriesga un poco paga un precio mas elevado. Es siempre asi.

Respecto a poder confiar en comprar a particulares, te voy a comentar un par de cosas. La mejor transaccion es la que se hace en mano. Eso evitar tener que adelantar dinero, tener que esperar a ver si el correo llega o se lo ha quedado el cartero, anonimato mutuo, etc,etc

Para comprar metales preciosos, y en cualquier otro trato de importancia, es necesario confianza mutua. Tener referencias del que te vende a traves de otros que le han comprado es lo mejor. Si es un forero conviene conocerle por sus mensajes. Personalmente pienso que hay un gran riesgo en comprar a pomperos que se registran para ofrecer mercancia. Tal vez el riesgo pueda merecer la pena si el precio es muy bueno. Pero en general los pomperos que veo que venden, no lo hacen a precio nada interesante para que valga la pena.

Todo esto te lo comento como alguien que ha comprado y vendido a foreros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Nov 2009)

Como ejemplo de lo expuesto anteriormente, aqui tenemos el ejemplo del pompero Karthago. Empieza diciendo que los Krugerrands son de oro puro...es decir...que no tiene ni puta idea de oro o es un timador. Ni lo uno ni lo otro es bueno. Y su primer mensaje es un insulto y una amenaza hacia mi (Por que?)...



Karthago dijo:


> Soy nuevo aqui, pero este sujeto llamado monster... me está resultando cargante y cansino con esas pueriladas dignas de un niño de 7 añitos. Si lo tuviera delante de un mamporrazo le ponía los dientes por collar y le hacía tragar una a una todas sus moneditas. ¡Usurero!



Se nota que es alguien que tiene el sentido comercial...Vaya credibilidad con solo dos mensajes...


----------



## VOTIN (27 Nov 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como ejemplo de lo expuesto anteriormente, aqui tenemos el ejemplo del pompero Karthago. Empieza diciendo que los Krugerrands son de oro puro...es decir...que no tiene ni puta idea de oro o es un timador. Ni lo uno ni lo otro es bueno. _*Y su primer mensaje es un insulto y una amenaza hacia mi *_(*Por que?*)...
> 
> 
> 
> Se nota que es alguien que tiene el sentido comercial...Vaya credibilidad con solo dos mensajes...



¿por que eres el tonto del oro?
jia jia jia jia jia :XX:

Por cierto ,me estan llegando ofertas de los recogedores de oro de las calles
con un 30% de descuento en las monedas ienso:
Creo que comprare algo.....ya os contare


----------



## andion (3 Dic 2009)

Hala, vamos a ver si soltamos lastre.....

Vendo:

 1 Lingote Oro Fino, SEMPSA 100 gramos. (1x100)
2 Lingotes Oro Fino, PAMP 50 gramos. (2x50)
2 Lingotes Plata Fina, SEMPSA 500 gramos. (2x500)

Por 5.500 €.
Ofertas por M.P.
Entrega en mano o envío certificado. Portes y seguro a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Samuel_five (4 Dic 2009)

Aquiiiiiiii ... essssss y yo meses en el foro, metiéndome solo en el general y resulta que aquí es donde se cuecen las habas, cojonudo ... Lo siento, es que me ha dado una alegría descubrir este hilo ... Todavía no me he leído los posts más que por encima .... Vamos a ver que hay por aquiiii ....


----------



## andion (5 Dic 2009)

En fin........ ni una sola oferta.....
Así, que actualizo......
Vendo:

1 Lingote Oro Fino, SEMPSA 100 gramos. (1x100)
2 Lingotes Oro Fino, PAMP 50 gramos. (2x50)
2 Lingotes Plata Fina, SEMPSA 500 gramos. (2x500)

De Plata :
1 moneda Australian Lunar II Ox de *2 onzas* (2009)
1 moneda Mexican Libertad de *2 onzas* 
1 moneda Mexican Libertad 2009 *5 onzas *
1 moneda Australian Koala *1 onza* (2009)
1 moneda Maple Leaf *1 onza* (2009)
1 moneda Panda *1 onza* (2009)
1 moneda Kookaburra *1 onza* (2009)
2 monedas American Eagle *1 onza *(2009)
2 monedas Philharmoniker *1 onza* (2009)


Por 5.700 €.

Ofertas por M.P.
Entrega en mano o envío certificado. Portes y seguro a cargo del comprador.


----------



## andreu (8 Dic 2009)

los metales se van hacia arriba


----------



## quaver (9 Dic 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Tengo en venta una onza libertad de mexico con 37,5 gr de oro al precio del spot de oro...



¿Son las onzas ahora de 37,5 gr?

Saludos ;-)


----------



## xmaniac (10 Dic 2009)

andion dijo:


> En fin........ ni una sola oferta.....
> Así, que actualizo......
> Vendo:
> 
> ...



El precio es interesante (dado como está el oro hoy en dia claro). Lástima que no entienda lo suficiente de oro para poder comprar con confianza.


----------



## ruben.600rr (10 Dic 2009)

andion dijo:


> En fin........ ni una sola oferta.....
> Así, que actualizo......
> Vendo:
> 
> ...



¿Te das cuenta de que algunas de las monedas que pones las hay de Oro y de Plata (¡¡e incluso Platino!!) y si no especificas nada queda poco claro?

RR.


----------



## andion (10 Dic 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Te das cuenta de que algunas de las monedas que pones las hay de Oro y de Plata (¡¡e incluso Platino!!) y si no especificas nada queda poco claro?
> 
> RR.



He editado el post.


----------



## andion (10 Dic 2009)

Como no he recibido ofertas por éste pack, quizás por lo elevado de su importe total, aunque muy económico, y he recibido interesantes ofertas por algunos metales, me he planteado venderlos por separado.
En fin. 
Actualizo.

*1* Lingote Oro Fino, SEMPSA *100 gramos. (1x100)* …………….. 2500 €
*2* Lingotes Oro Fino, PAMP *50 gramos. (2x50)* …………….. 2520 €
*2* Lingotes Plata Fina, SEMPSA *500 gramos. (2x500)*…………….. 570 €

Monedas De Plata : Todas 270 € (no se venden por separado)

*1* moneda Australian Lunar II Ox de *2 onzas* (2009)
*1* moneda Mexican Libertad de *2 onzas* 
*1* moneda Mexican Libertad 2009 *5 onzas* 
*1* moneda Australian Koala *1 onza* (2009)
*1* moneda Maple Leaf *1 onza* (2009)
*1* moneda Panda *1 onza *(2009)
*1* moneda Kookaburra *1 onza* (2009)
*2* monedas American Eagle *1 onza* (2009)
*2* monedas Philharmoniker *1 onza* (2009)

Por *5.700 €*, el *pack*, osea, todo.

Posibilidad de entrega en mano en la ciudad de Barcelona. Entrega inmediata.
Esperaré unos días para ver si aparece un comprador del pack. Sino, ya se cerrarán tratos en firme, según el orden de reserva.
Gracias a todos los que han mostrado su interés.


----------



## andreu (11 Dic 2009)

saludos a todos


----------



## andreu (16 Dic 2009)

Para informacionde todo el interesado/a :

Impuesto sobre el valor añadido (IVA)

(Oro de inversión exento)

Lista de las monedas de oro exentas de IVA

Válida para el año 2010

2009/C 289/06

EXPOSICIÓN DE MOTIVOS

a) La presente lista recoge las contribuciones enviadas por los Estados miembros a la Comisión en el plazo fijado en el artículo 345 de la Directiva 2006/112/CE del Consejo, de 28 de noviembre de 2006, relativa al sistema común del impuesto sobre el valor añadido.

b) Se entiende que las monedas incluidas en la lista responden a los criterios establecidos en el artículo 344 y, por lo tanto, serán consideradas como oro de inversión en dichos Estados miembros. Por consiguiente, su entrega estará exenta del IVA durante todo el año civil 2010.

c) La exención se aplicará a todas las emisiones de las monedas que figuren en esta lista, excepto por lo que respecta a las emisiones de monedas con una pureza inferior a 900 milésimas.

d) No obstante, aunque una moneda no figure en la lista, su entrega estará también exenta si la moneda cumple los criterios de exención fijados en la Directiva sobre el IVA.

e) La lista sigue el orden alfabético de los nombres de los países y las denominaciones de las monedas. Las monedas de una misma categoría se presentan en función de su valor, por orden creciente.

f) En la lista, la denominación de las monedas recoge la divisa que figura en ellas. No obstante, cuando la divisa no aparece en la moneda en caracteres latinos, en la medida de lo posible su denominación en la lista se indica entre paréntesis.

PAÍS EMISOR | MONEDAS |

AFGANISTÁN | (20 AFGHANI) 10000 AFGHANI (1/2 AMANI) (1 AMANI) (2 AMANI) (4 GRAMS) (8 GRAMS) 1 TILLA 2 TILLAS |

ALBANIA | 20 LEKE 50 LEKE 100 LEKE 200 LEKE 500 LEKE |

ALDERNEY | 5 POUNDS 25 POUNDS 1000 POUNDS |

ALEMANIA | 1 DM 100 EURO |

ANDORRA | 50 DINERS 100 DINERS 250 DINERS 1 SOVEREIGN |

ANGUILA | 5 DOLLARS 10 DOLLARS 20 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS |

ANTILLAS NEERLANDESAS | 5 GULDEN 10 GULDEN 50 GULDEN 100 GULDEN 300 GULDEN |

ARABIA SAUDÍ | 1 GUINEA (= 1 SAUDI POUND) |

ARGENTINA | 1 ARGENTINO |

ARUBA | 10 FLORIN 25 FLORIN |

AUSTRALIA | 5 DOLLARS 15 DOLLARS 25 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 150 DOLLARS 200 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS 500 DOLLARS 1000 DOLLARS 2500 DOLLARS 3000 DOLLARS 10000 DOLLARS 1/2 SOVEREIGN (= 1/2 POUND) 1 SOVEREIGN (= 1 POUND) |

AUSTRIA | 10 CORONA (=10 KRONEN) 20 CORONA (= 20 KRONEN) 100 CORONA (= 100 KRONEN) 1 DUCAT (4 DUCATS) 10 EURO 25 EURO 50 EURO 100 EURO 4 FLORIN = 10 FRANCS (= 4 GULDEN) 8 FLORIN = 20 FRANCS (= 8 GULDEN) 25 SCHILLING 100 SCHILLING 200 SCHILLING 200 SHILLING/10 EURO 500 SCHILLING 1000 SCHILLING 2000 SCHILLING |

BAHAMAS | 10 DOLLARS 20 DOLLARS 25 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 150 DOLLARS 200 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS 2500 DOLLARS |

BÉLGICA | 10 ECU 20 ECU 25 ECU 50 ECU 100 ECU 50 EURO GOLD 100 EURO 20 FRANCS 5000 FRANCS |

BELICE | 25 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS |

BERMUDAS | 10 DOLLARS 25 DOLLARS 30 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 60 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 200 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS |

BOLIVIA | 4000 PESOS BOLIVIANOS |

BOTSUANA | 5 PULA 150 PULA 10 THEBE |

BRASIL | 300 CRUZEIROS (4000 REIS) (5000 REIS) (6400 REIS) (10000 REIS) (20000 REIS) |

BULGARIA | (1 LEV) (5 LEVA) (10 LEVA) (20 LEVA) (100 LEVA) (125 LEVA) (1000 LEVA) (10000 LEVA) (20000 LEVA) |

BURUNDI | 10 FRANCS 25 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS |

BUTÁN | 1 SERTUM 2 SERTUMS 5 SERTUMS |

CANADÁ | 1 DOLLAR 2 DOLLARS 5 DOLLARS 10 DOLLARS 20 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 175 DOLLARS 200 DOLLARS 350 DOLLARS 1 SOVEREIGN |

CHAD | 3000 FRANCS 5000 FRANCS 10000 FRANCS 20000 FRANCS |

CHECOSLOVAQUIA | 1 DUKÁT 2 DUKÁT 5 DUKÁT 10 DUKÁT |

CHILE | 2 PESOS 5 PESOS 10 PESOS 20 PESOS 50 PESOS 100 PESOS 200 PESOS |

CHINA | 5/20 YUAN (1/20 oz) 10/50 YUAN (1/10 oz) 25/100 YUAN (1/4 oz) 50/200 YUAN (1/2 oz) 100/500 YUAN (1 oz) 5 (YUAN) 10 (YUAN) 20 (YUAN) 25 (YUAN) 50 (YUAN) 100 (YUAN) 150 (YUAN) 200 (YUAN) 250 (YUAN) 300 (YUAN) 400 (YUAN) 450 (YUAN) 500 (YUAN) 1000 (YUAN) |

CHIPRE | 50 POUNDS |

COLOMBIA | 1 PESO 2 PESOS 2 1/2 PESOS 5 PESOS 10 PESOS 20 PESOS 100 PESOS 200 PESOS 300 PESOS 500 PESOS 1000 PESOS 1500 PESOS 2000 PESOS 15000 PESOS |

CONGO | 10 FRANCS 20 FRANCS 25 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS |

COREA DEL SUR | 2500 WON 20000 WON 25000 WON 30000 WON 50000 WON |

COSTA DE MARFIL | 10 FRANCS 25 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS |

COSTA RICA | 5 COLONES 10 COLONES 20 COLONES 50 COLONES 100 COLONES 200 COLONES 1500 COLONES 5000 COLONES 25000 COLONES |

CUBA | 4 PESOS 5 PESOS 10 PESOS 20 PESOS 50 PESOS 100 PESOS |

DINAMARCA | 10 KRONER 20 KRONER |

ECUADOR | 1 CONDOR 10 SUCRES |

EL SALVADOR | 25 COLONES 50 COLONES 100 COLONES 200 COLONES 250 COLONES |

EMIRATOS ÁRABES UNIDOS | (500 DIRHAMS) (750 DIRHAMS) (1000 DIRHAMS) |

ESLOVENIA | 100 EURO 180 EURO 2500 TOLARS 5000 TOLARS 20000 TOLARS 25000 TOLARS |

ESPAÑA | 2 (ESCUDOS) 10 (ESCUDOS) 200 EURO 400 EURO 10 PESETAS 20 PESETAS 25 PESETAS 5000 PESETAS 10000 PESETAS 20000 PESETAS 40000 PESETAS 80000 PESETAS 100 (REALES) |

ESTADOS UNIDOS | 1 DOLLAR 2,5 DOLLARS 5 DOLLARS 10 DOLLARS (AMERICAN EAGLE) 20 DOLLARS 25 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS |

ETIOPÍA | 400 BIRR 600 BIRR 10 (DOLLARS) 20 (DOLLARS) 50 (DOLLARS) 100 (DOLLARS) 200 (DOLLARS) |

FILIPINAS | 1000 PISO 1500 PISO 5000 PISO |

FINLANDIA | 100 EURO 1000 MARKKAA 2000 MARKKAA |

FIYI | 5 DOLLARS 10 DOLLARS 200 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS |

FRANCIA | 1/4 EURO 10 EURO 20 EURO 50 EURO 5 FRANCS 10 FRANCS 20 FRANCS 40 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS 500 FRANCS 655,97 FRANCS |

GABÓN | 10 FRANCS 25 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS 1000 FRANCS 3000 FRANCS 5000 FRANCS 10000 FRANCS 20000 FRANCS |

GAMBIA | 200 DALASIS 500 DALASIS 1000 DALASIS |

GIBRALTAR | 1/25 CROWN 1/10 CROWN 1/5 CROWN 1/2 CROWN 1 CROWN 2 CROWNS 50 PENCE 1 POUND 5 POUNDS 25 POUNDS 50 POUNDS 100 POUNDS 1/25 ROYAL 1/10 ROYAL 1/5 ROYAL 1/2 ROYAL 1 ROYAL |

GUATEMALA | 5 QUETZALES 10 QUETZALES 20 QUETZALES |

GUERNESEY | 1 POUND 5 POUNDS 10 POUNDS 25 POUNDS 50 POUNDS 100 POUNDS |

GUINEA | 1000 FRANCS 2000 FRANCS 5000 FRANCS 10000 FRANCS |

GUINEA ECUATORIAL | 250 PESETAS 500 PESETAS 750 PESETAS 1000 PESETAS 5000 PESETAS |

HAITÍ | 20 GOURDES 50 GOURDES 100 GOURDES 200 GOURDES 500 GOURDES 1000 GOURDES |

HONDURAS | 200 LEMPIRAS 500 LEMPIRAS |

HONG KONG | 1000 DOLLARS |

HUNGRÍA | 1 DUKAT 4 FORINT = 10 FRANCS 8 FORINT = 20 FRANCS 50 FORINT 100 FORINT 200 FORINT 500 FORINT 1000 FORINT 5000 FORINT 10000 FORINT 20000 FORINT 50000 FORINT 100000 FORINT 10 KORONA 20 KORONA 100 KORONA |

INDIA | 1 MOHUR 15 RUPEES 1 SOVEREIGN |

INDONESIA | 2000 RUPIAH 5000 RUPIAH 10000 RUPIAH 20000 RUPIAH 25000 RUPIAH 100000 RUPIAH 200000 RUPIAH |

IRÁN | (1/2 AZADI) (1 AZADI) (1/4 PAHLAVI) (1/2 PAHLAVI) (1 PAHLAVI) (2 1/2 PAHLAVI) (5 PAHLAVI) (10 PAHLAVI) 50 POUND 500 RIALS 750 RIALS 1000 RIALS 2000 RIALS |

IRAQ | (5 DINARS) (50 DINARS) (100 DINARS) |

ISLA DE MAN | 1/20 ANGEL 1/10 ANGEL 1/4 ANGEL 1/2 ANGEL 1 ANGEL 5 ANGEL 10 ANGEL 15 ANGEL 20 ANGEL 1/25 CROWN 1/10 CROWN 1/5 CROWN 1/2 CROWN 1 CROWN 50 PENCE 1 POUND 2 POUNDS 5 POUNDS 50 POUNDS (1/2 SOVEREIGN) (1 SOVEREIGN) (2 SOVEREIGNS) (5 SOVEREIGNS) |

ISLANDIA | 500 KRONUR 10000 KRONUR |

ISLAS CAIMÁN | 25 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS |

ISLAS COOK | 100 DOLLARS 200 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS |

ISLAS MARSHALL | 20 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 200 DOLLARS |

ISLAS SOLOMÓN | 10 DOLLARS 25 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS |

ISLAS TURCAS Y CAICOS | 100 CROWNS |

ISLAS VÍRGENES BRITÁNICAS | 100 DOLLARS |

ISRAEL | 20 LIROT 50 LIROT 100 LIROT 200 LIROT 500 LIROT 1000 LIROT 5000 LIROT 5 NEW SHEQALIM 10 NEW SHEQALIM 20 NEW SHEQALIM 5 SHEQALIM 10 SHEQALIM 500 SHEQEL |

JAMAICA | 100 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS |

JERSEY | 1 POUND 2 POUNDS 5 POUNDS 10 POUNDS 20 POUNDS 25 POUNDS 50 POUNDS 100 POUNDS 1 SOVEREIGN |

JORDANIA | 2 DINARS 5 DINARS 10 DINARS 25 DINARS 50 DINARS 60 DINARS |

KATANGA | 5 FRANCS |

KENIA | 100 SHILLINGS 250 SHILLINGS 500 SHILLINGS |

KIRIBATI | 150 DOLLARS |

LESOTO | 1 LOTI 2 MALOTI 4 MALOTI 10 MALOTI 20 MALOTI 50 MALOTI 100 MALOTI 250 MALOTI 500 MALOTI |

LETONIA | 100 LATU |

LIBERIA | 12 DOLLARS 20 DOLLARS 25 DOLLARS 30 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 200 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS 500 DOLLARS 2500 DOLLARS |

LUXEMBURGO | 5 EURO 10 EURO 20 FRANCS 40 FRANCS |

MACAO | 250 PATACAS 500 PATACAS 1000 PATACAS 10000 PATACAS |

MALASIA | 100 RINGGIT 200 RINGGIT 250 RINGGIT 500 RINGGIT |

MALAUI | 250 KWACHA |

MALÍ | 10 FRANCS 25 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS |

MALTA | 50 EURO 5 (LIRI) 10 (LIRI) 20 (LIRI) 25 (LIRI) 50 (LIRI) 100 (LIRI) LM 25 |

MAURICIO | 100 RUPEES 200 RUPEES 250 RUPEES 500 RUPEES 1000 RUPEES |

MÉXICO | 1/20 ONZA 1/10 ONZA 1/4 ONZA 1/2 ONZA 1 ONZA 2 PESOS 2 1/2 PESOS 5 PESOS 10 PESOS 20 PESOS 50 PESOS 250 PESOS 500 PESOS 1000 PESOS 2000 PESOS |

MÓNACO | 10 EURO 20 EURO 100 EURO 20 FRANCS 100 FRANCS 200 FRANCS |

MONGOLIA | 750 (TUGRIK) 1000 (TUGRIK) |

NEPAL | 1 ASARPHI 1000 RUPEES |

NICARAGUA | 50 CORDOBAS |

NÍGER | 10 FRANCS 25 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS |

NORUEGA | 20 KRONER 1500 KRONER |

NUEVA ZELANDA | 5 DOLLARS 10 DOLLARS 150 DOLLARS 1,56 grammes/1/20 ounce 3,11 grammes/1/10 ounce 7,77 grammes/1/4 ounce 15,56 grammes/1/2 ounce 31,1 grammes/1 ounce |

OMÁN | 25 BAISA 50 BAISA 100 BAISA 1/4 OMANI RIAL 1/2 OMANI RIAL OMANI RIAl 5 OMANI RIALS 10 OMANI RIALS 15 OMANI RIALS 20 OMANI RIALS 25 OMANI RIALS 75 OMANI RIALS |

PAÍSES BAJOS | (1 DUKAAT) (2 DUKAAT) 10 EURO 20 EURO 50 EURO 1 GULDEN 5 GULDEN 10 GULDEN |

PAKISTÁN | 3000 RUPEES |

PANAMÁ | 100 BALBOAS 500 BALBOAS |

PAPÚA — NUEVA GUINEA | 100 KINA |

PERÚ | 1/5 LIBRA 1/2 LIBRA 1 LIBRA 5 SOLES 10 SOLES 20 SOLES 50 SOLES 100 SOLES |

POLONIA | 50 ZŁOTYCH (orzeł bielik) 50 ZŁOTYCH 100 ZŁOTYCH (orzeł bielik) 100 ZŁOTYCH 200 ZŁOTYCH (orzeł bielik) 200 ZŁOTYCH 500 ZŁOTYCH (orzeł bielik) |

PORTUGAL | 1 ESCUDO 100 ESCUDOS 200 ESCUDOS 500 ESCUDOS 5 EURO 8 EURO 10000 REIS |

REINO UNIDO | (1/3 GUINEA) (1/2 GUINEA) 50 PENCE 2 POUNDS 5 POUNDS 10 POUNDS 25 POUNDS 50 POUNDS 100 POUNDS QUARTER SOVEREIGN (1/2 SOVEREIGN) (= 1/2 POUND) (1 SOVEREIGN) (= 1 POUND) (2 SOVEREIGNS) (5 SOVEREIGNS) |

REPÚBLICA CHECA | 1000 KORUN (1000 Kč) 2000 KORUN (2000 Kč) 2500 KORUN (2500 Kč) 5000 KORUN (5000 Kč) 10000 KORUN (10000 Kč) |

REPÚBLICA DOMINICANA | 30 PESOS 100 PESOS 200 PESOS 250 PESOS |

RODESIA | 1 POUND 5 POUNDS 10 SHILLINGS |

RUANDA | 10 FRANCS 25 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS |

RUSIA | 25 (ROUBLES) 50 (ROUBLES) 100 (ROUBLES) 200 (ROUBLES) 1000 (ROUBLES) 10000 (ROUBLES) |

SAMOA OCCIDENTAL | 50 TALA 100 TALA |

SAN MARINO | 20 EURO 50 EURO 1 SCUDO 2 SCUDI 5 SCUDI 10 SCUDI |

SENEGAL | 10 FRANCS 25 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS 250 FRANCS 500 FRANCS 1000 FRANCS 2500 FRANCS |

SERBIA | 10 DINARA 20 DINARA |

SEYCHELLES | 1000 RUPEES 1500 RUPEES |

SIERRA LEONA | 20 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS 500 DOLLARS 2500 DOLLARS 1/4 GOLDE 1/2 GOLDE 1 GOLDE 5 GOLDE 10 GOLDE 1 LEONE |

SINGAPUR | 1 DOLLAR 2 DOLLARS 5 DOLLARS 10 DOLLARS 20 DOLLARS 25 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 DOLLARS 150 DOLLARS 250 DOLLARS 500 DOLLARS |

SIRIA | (1/2 POUND) (1 POUND) |

SOMALIA | 20 SHILLINGS 50 SHILLINGS 100 SHILLINGS 200 SHILLINGS 500 SHILLINGS 1500 SHILLINGS |

SUAZILANDIA | 2 EMALANGENI 5 EMALANGENI 10 EMALANGENI 20 EMALANGENI 25 EMALANGENI 50 EMALANGENI 100 EMALAGENI 250 EMALAGENI 1 LILANGENI |

SUDÁFRICA | 1/10 KRUGERRAND 1/4 KRUGERRAND 1/2 KRUGERRAND 1 KRUGERRAND 1/10 oz NATURA 1/4 oz NATURA 1/2 oz NATURA 1 oz NATURA 1/2 POND 1 POND 1/10 PROTEA 1 PROTEA 1 RAND 2 RAND 5 RAND 25 RAND 1/2 SOVEREIGN (= 1/2 POUND) 1 SOVEREIGN (= 1 POUND) |

SUDÁN | 25 POUNDS 50 POUNDS 100 POUNDS |

SUECIA | 10 KRONOR 20 KRONOR 1000 KRONOR 2000 KRONOR |

SUIZA | 10 FRANCS 20 FRANCS 50 FRANCS 100 FRANCS |

SURINAM | 20 DOLLARS 50 DOLLARS 100 GULDEN |

TAILANDIA | (150 BAHT) (300 BAHT) (400 BAHT) (600 BAHT) (800 BAHT) (1500 BAHT) (2500 BAHT) (3000 BAHT) (4000 BAHT) (5000 BAHT) (6000 BAHT) |

TANZANIA | 1500 SHILINGI 2000 SHILINGI |

TONGA | 1/2 HAU 1 HAU 5 HAU 1/4 KOULA 1/2 KOULA 1 KOULA |

TÚNEZ | 2 DINARS 5 DINARS 10 DINARS 20 DINARS 40 DINARS 75 DINARS 10 FRANCS 20 FRANCS 100 FRANCS 5 PIASTRES |

TURQUÍA | (25 KURUSH) (= 25 PIASTRES) (50 KURUSH) (= 50 PIASTRES) (100 KURUSH) (= 100 PIASTRES) (250 KURUSH) (= 250 PIASTRES) (500 KURUSH) (= 500 PIASTRES) 1/2 LIRA 1 LIRA 500 LIRA 1000 LIRA 10000 LIRA 50000 LIRA 100000 LIRA 200000 LIRA 1000000 LIRA 60000000 LIRA |

TUVALU | 50 DOLLARS |

UGANDA | 50 SHILLINGS 100 SHILLINGS 500 SHILLINGS 1000 SHILLINGS |

URUGUAY | 5000 NUEVO PESOS 20000 NUEVO PESOS 5 PESOS |

VATICANO | 20 EURO 50 EURO 10 LIRE GOLD 20 LIRE 100 LIRE GOLD |

VENEZUELA | (10 BOLIVARES) (20 BOLIVARES) (100 BOLIVARES) 1000 BOLIVARES 3000 BOLIVARES 5000 BOLIVARES 10000 BOLIVARES 5 VENEZOLANOS |

YUGOSLAVIA | 20 DINARA 100 DINARA 200 DINARA 500 DINARA 1000 DINARA 1500 DINARA 2000 DINARA 2500 DINARA 5000 DINARA 1 DUCAT 4 DUCATS |

ZAIRE | 100 ZAIRES |

ZAMBIA | 250 KWACHA |


----------



## burbujista- (17 Dic 2009)

Un Lingote de 100 gramos
2.300 euros
Una pepita de 15,7 gramos
300 euros
3 Kruguerrands (1975, 1981) con un peso bruto de 34 gramos y una onza de oro fino (916,6/1000):
Los Rands poseen primas atractivas de un uno por ciento por encima o debajo del precio de mercado del oro.
El Rand es acuñado con una aleación de oro que es puro en el 91.67 por ciento (22 quilates), el peso real de una moneda "de una onza" es 1.0909 onzas (33.93 g). El resto de la masa de la moneda es cobre (2.826 gramos), dando al Rand un aspecto más naranja que las monedas de oro aleadas con plata. Las aleaciones son usadas para hacer monedas de oro más duras y más duraderas, pudiendo resistir rasguños y abolladuras durante su manipulación.
2100 euros
6 monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos (1821-1947) con un peso de 41, 6 gramos en bruto y oro puro de 37,5 gramos:
5400 euros


----------



## Lorena bobba (17 Dic 2009)

tengo diecisiete pesetas de plata de franco. 

precio a conbenir.


----------



## andion (17 Dic 2009)

Lorena bobba dijo:


> tengo diecisiete pesetas de plata de franco.
> 
> precio a con*b*enir.


----------



## Lorena bobba (17 Dic 2009)

andion dijo:


>



Gracias por abisar patxi. :o

desengañemonos aqui todos estamos mas tiesos que la mojama y si no es con especie no saldremos de pobres.

ofrezco chupailla por cinco pesetas de Franco de plata. me desplazo en atobus si lo pagais vosotros.:o


----------



## andion (17 Dic 2009)




----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Dic 2009)

andreu dijo:


> Para informacionde todo el interesado/a :
> 
> Impuesto sobre el valor añadido (IVA)
> 
> ...




¿Nos pones el link? Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Dic 2009)

Lorena bobba dijo:


> tengo diecisiete pesetas de plata de franco.
> 
> precio a conbenir.



No sabía de sus escapadas fuera de la guardería...y con visita a los hilos de metales...¿A quien me recuerda usted? ienso:


----------



## andreu (17 Dic 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Nos pones el link? Gracias.



Lista de las monedas de oro exentas de IVA
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2009:289:0012:0025:ES:PDF


Ya incluyen, expresamente, en la lista algunas monedas que "extrañaba" no estuvieran.Aunque igualmente estaban amparadas, por esta legislación.
ejemplo : 1 pound ingles, algunas francesas, suizas, españolas como las alfonsinas (25 ptas ) ...


----------



## El Secretario (17 Dic 2009)

andreu dijo:


> Lista de las monedas de oro exentas de IVA
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2009:289:0012:0025:ES:PDF
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo que usted ha sido y que lo pongan de miembrillo...

No hay derecho!:|

Mis más sinceros y cordiales saludos.


----------



## andion (18 Dic 2009)

Actualizo.

Queda por vender:

1 Lingote Oro Fino, SEMPSA 100 gramos. (1x100) …………….. 2500 €

1 Lingotes Plata Fina, SEMPSA 500 gramos. (1x500)…………….. 270 €

Por otro lado, estoy interesado en comprar un lingote de 50 gramos de platino. ¿Alguna oferta?. Por MP please. Abstenerse pomperos multinick, gracias.

Saludos


Edito: Vendido toooooodo. (en el foro nada)......


----------



## andreu (18 Dic 2009)

El Secretario dijo:


> Con lo que usted ha sido y que lo pongan de miembrillo...
> 
> No hay derecho!:|
> 
> Mis más sinceros y cordiales saludos.



Yo tambien le saludo cordialmente.

Y añado que no tengo nada que ver con otros nicks o foreros. 
Usted, perdone sr El Secretario.


----------



## un marronazo (18 Dic 2009)

burbujista- dijo:


> Un Lingote de 100 gramos
> 2.300 euros
> Una pepita de 15,7 gramos
> 300 euros
> ...




pompero vendiendo por debajo del mercado?????? :XX::XX::XX::XX: cuidado con los estafadores y ladrones


----------



## VOTIN (18 Dic 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> pompero vendiendo por debajo del mercado?????? :XX::XX::XX::XX: cuidado con los estafadores y ladrones



¿Y que problema tienes?
Haz el intercambio en directo y sabras si miente o no,nunca por correo

Ademas todos sabemos que el oro volvera a la baja a 2000 € los 100 gr
proximamente luego el que vende hace buen negocio

Yo he comprado hace unas semanas por debajo de ese precio

PD
a 20 ER/GR AMONEDADO en bruto o lingote no merece la pena comprarlo


----------



## andion (18 Dic 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Y que problema tienes?
> Haz el intercambio en directo y sabras si miente o no,nunca por correo
> 
> Ademas todos sabemos que el oro volvera a la baja a 2000 € los 100 gr
> ...



Sobre si es mejor en moneda o lingote, ha sido ya muy tratado.
Pero opino, que salvo la plata, y otros metales, que al comprar es mejor en moneda ya que el IVA es menor que si fuese un lingote..... en el caso del oro personalmente prefiero lingote, certificado, y tal.
Por otro lado....¿quieres decir que has comprado oro de 24K a 20€/gramo?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Dic 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Y que problema tienes?
> Haz el intercambio en directo y sabras si miente o no,nunca por correo
> 
> Ademas todos sabemos que el oro volvera a la baja a 2000 € los 100 gr
> ...



:XX:

Aquí os presento a Votin comprando oro por debajo de 20 euros el gramo (jo,jo,jo,...)


----------



## Zubastik (19 Ene 2010)

Quien considere adquirir oro físico en cantidades modestas le ofrezco monedas Maple Leaf de 1 onza. Contactar con deftlook (arroba) yahoo (punto) com


----------



## trafec (19 Ene 2010)

¿Y con los objetos, qué hay que hacer?

Acabamos de heredar, y hay objetos de plata (unos 10Kg) y oro (0,5 Kg). Nadie de la familia tiene deseo de "lucir" un reloj de oro o servirse el té en una cafetera de plata. Nos dicen que en última instancia se venden a peso (0,40 €/gr/plata y 18€/gr/oro).

¿Funciona así? ¿vendemos ahora o lo embalamos para el dia final?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Ene 2010)

trafec dijo:


> ¿Y con los objetos, qué hay que hacer?
> 
> Acabamos de heredar, y hay objetos de plata (unos 10Kg) y oro (0,5 Kg). Nadie de la familia tiene deseo de "lucir" un reloj de oro o servirse el té en una cafetera de plata. Nos dicen que en última instancia se venden a peso (0,40 €/gr/plata y 18€/gr/oro).
> 
> ¿Funciona así? ¿vendemos ahora o lo embalamos para el dia final?



40 céntimos el gramo de chatarra de plata ?? Creo que te han informado mal...


----------



## trafec (19 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> 40 céntimos el gramo de chatarra de plata ?? Creo que te han informado mal...



Más que probable. No tengo ni idea. Se han limitado a mirar la marca y la joyería de procedencia. Bueno, y la factura de compra de hace 40 años. 

¿Vale la pena hacer algún tipo de valoración? Y si es el caso, ¿qué tipo de profesional es el indicado?

Gracias monsterspeculator, voy más perdida que un pato en un garaje.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Ene 2010)

trafec dijo:


> Más que probable. No tengo ni idea. Se han limitado a mirar la marca y la joyería de procedencia. Bueno, y la factura de compra de hace 40 años.
> 
> ¿Vale la pena hacer algún tipo de valoración? Y si es el caso, ¿qué tipo de profesional es el indicado?
> 
> Gracias monsterspeculator, voy más perdida que un pato en un garaje.




En las tiendas de compro oro te lo van a pagar muy mal. La última vez que pregunté pagaban la plata a 10 céntimos y tenían la báscula mal )ahora mismo el precio del spot rondará los 41 céntimos). Seguro que encuentra sitios mejores. Lo mejor sería no vender de momento si no lo necesitáis. 

¿De qué época es la plata? ¿Lleva marca de orfebe? (busca con una lupa). Con eso puedes saber la ley y si el orfebre es conocido (se paga mejor). 

Con los datos puedes mirar a cuanto te lo pagan por allí e intentarlo vender mejor en el foro.


----------



## trafec (19 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En las tiendas de compro oro te lo van a pagar muy mal. La última vez que pregunté pagaban la plata a 10 céntimos y tenían la báscula mal )ahora mismo el precio del spot rondará los 41 céntimos). Seguro que encuentra sitios mejores. Lo mejor sería no vender de momento si no lo necesitáis.
> 
> ¿De qué época es la plata? ¿Lleva marca de orfebe? (busca con una lupa). Con eso puedes saber la ley y si el orfebre es conocido (se paga mejor).
> 
> Con los datos puedes mirar a cuanto te lo pagan por allí e intentarlo vender mejor en el foro.



La marca es de Bagués, en Barcelona bastante conocida. 

Por si a alguien le interesa ya os contaré como acaba.

Gracias de nuevo Monsterspeculator.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2010)

trafec dijo:


> La marca es de Bagués, en Barcelona bastante conocida.
> 
> Por si a alguien le interesa ya os contaré como acaba.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo Monsterspeculator.



Niña,aprovecha el FORO-ZOCO este pon fotos y vendelo
Con la cantidad de gente que hay aqui...................:rolleye:


----------



## trafec (19 Ene 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Niña,aprovecha el FORO-ZOCO este pon fotos y vendelo
> Con la cantidad de gente que hay aqui...................:rolleye:



jeje, menos coña votin que tengo que pagar el impuesto de sucesiones


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Ene 2010)

trafec dijo:


> jeje, menos coña votin que tengo que pagar el impuesto de sucesiones



Eso será porque no todo estaba invertido en oro y plata...La de ventajas que tienen los metales...

Bueno...que te sea leve el impuesto...


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2010)

trafec dijo:


> jeje, menos coña votin que tengo que pagar el impuesto de sucesiones



Pero tu lo has probado???
Si esto lo lee ya mas gente que el Ebay y es gratis
Ademas como estas en Mandril te costara menos y podras hacer el intercambio en directo
El forero Meanboy es chatarrero de estas cosas y Monster dijo que el PAGA
EL PRECIO DE ORO AL SPOT MENOS 7%

Tira los tejos a ver que pasa y si no puedes mandar las fotos a los foreros 
interesados por MP,en serio ,abre un hilo8:


----------



## trafec (20 Ene 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero tu lo has probado???
> Si esto lo lee ya mas gente que el Ebay y es gratis
> Ademas como estas en Mandril te costara menos y podras hacer el intercambio en directo
> El forero Meanboy es chatarrero de estas cosas y Monster dijo que el PAGA
> ...



El lunes tengo cita con un subastero, que se supone valorará todo lo que hay (es increible lo que se acumula en una casa en 50 años). Cuando tenga precios os explico y a ver si alguien se interesa.

Pero vaya, con la respuesta de Monster. ya me hago una idea: calculo el 25% del precio supuesto. Idem con libros y objetos varios.

Hace poco me contaban la anécdota de un payés abuelete que decía que cada 3 generaciones, con los impuestos, se vuelve a pagar la tierra: veo que las cifras coinciden poco más o menos con Monster.

PS: estoy en Barna por si alguien quiere comprar chollos y chatarras


----------



## andreu (21 Ene 2010)

Ofrezco:

monedas de plata 

interesados MP


----------



## andreu (28 Ene 2010)

Hago nueva oferta:

lote monedas de plata


interesados MP


----------



## Germain (28 Ene 2010)

Están incluidos los gastos de envío?


----------



## andreu (1 Feb 2010)

Si, estan los gastos incluidos.


----------



## sansimon (9 Feb 2010)

*¿quién da más?*

Muy buenas:

Tengo un par de lingotes de oro puro de SEMPSA de 100 gr. cada uno con su correspondiente certificado de garantía (y factura, si hiciera falta).

Estoy interesado en venderlos e imagino que aquí alguien que quiera comprar oro me dará más de lo que me ofrecen en la calle (y le saldrá por menos de lo que le piden a ese mismo alguien en la misma calle).

Acepto ofertas y sugerencias, la verdad es que no soy un experto en este tema...

Esperando que no me crucifiquéis directamente por novato, recibid un saludo muy cordial!!


----------



## tonibar (14 Feb 2010)

Algún forero tiene o trabaja en una tienda de electrónica ? estoy buscando un móvil con android y me gustaría comprarlo con monedas de plata, el valor de las monedas lo determinara la web anlagegold24 (la más baratita). Naturalmente debe tener garantía.

Aquí lo que me interesa intercambiar con plata;

- Samsung Galaxy
- HTC Hero
- HTC Magic


----------



## japiluser (14 Feb 2010)

*+ trueques*



sansimon dijo:


> Muy buenas:
> 
> Tengo un par de lingotes de oro puro de SEMPSA de 100 gr. cada uno con su correspondiente certificado de garantía (y factura, si hiciera falta).
> 
> ...



Mi moneda de cambio es la lata de atún. Si estás interesado en cambiar monedas de plata porlatas de ayún mandame un privado


----------



## maguribelarrea (16 Feb 2010)

*Lingotes SEMPSA*



sansimon dijo:


> Muy buenas:
> 
> Tengo un par de lingotes de oro puro de SEMPSA de 100 gr. cada uno con su correspondiente certificado de garantía (y factura, si hiciera falta).
> 
> ...



.


Muy buenas. Si le interesa vender yo estoy interesado en comprar a 2.200 euros cada uno. Atentamente.

Muy buenas


----------



## maguribelarrea (16 Feb 2010)

maguribelarrea dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Muy buenas. Si le interesa vender yo estoy interesado en comprar a 2.200 euros cada uno. Atentamente.


----------



## sansimon (20 Feb 2010)

maguribelarrea dijo:


> maguribelarrea dijo:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## eutrapio (22 Feb 2010)

¿Por que hay ahora tantas casas de compra-venta de oro?
Me hubiese gustado abrir un hilo pero no dispongo de privilegios me dice : Viene al caso por que anoche vi un anuncio en TV y me asombró bastante la historia.


----------



## Black Wolf (22 Feb 2010)

eutrapio dijo:


> ¿Por que hay ahora tantas casas de compra-venta de oro?
> Me hubiese gustado abrir un hilo pero no dispongo de privilegios me dice : Viene al caso por que anoche vi un anuncio en TV y me asombró bastante la historia.



Busca en google precio del oro en los ultimos seis meses.
Mira como sube la rayita... Quizas te ayuda. ::


----------



## eutrapio (22 Feb 2010)

Black Wolf dijo:


> Busca en google precio del oro en los ultimos seis meses.
> Mira como sube la rayita... Quizas te ayuda. ::



Si lo se, pero no entiendo por que tantas tiendas de repente, yo quiero comprar alguna moneda por el gusto de tenerlas pero a una tienda de esas no voy ni loco.


----------



## muyuu (22 Feb 2010)

tonibar dijo:


> Algún forero tiene o trabaja en una tienda de electrónica ? estoy buscando un móvil con android y me gustaría comprarlo con monedas de plata, el valor de las monedas lo determinara la web anlagegold24 (la más baratita). Naturalmente debe tener garantía.
> 
> Aquí lo que me interesa intercambiar con plata;
> 
> ...



Tengo uno, y si no es para desarrollar sinceramente no te lo recomiendo. Por el precio salen mejor las Blackberrys nuevas, de aquí a Lima. Tal vez si hay alguna aplicación concreta que necesites...

Les sigue faltando un buen trecho hasta el iphone, me temo.


----------



## EJPANYA_KK (3 Mar 2010)

Vendo:

ORO:

1 - 50 Pesos Mejicanos (Centenario): 37.5g de oro puro.

1 - 20 Francos franceses (Napoleon): 5.81g de oro puro.

PLATA:

80 - Filarmónicas de Viena: 31.1g de plata pura.

Acepto ofertas.

Interesados privado.

Saludos.


----------



## tonibar (3 Mar 2010)

muyuu dijo:


> Tengo uno, y si no es para desarrollar sinceramente no te lo recomiendo. Por el precio salen mejor las Blackberrys nuevas, de aquí a Lima. Tal vez si hay alguna aplicación concreta que necesites...
> 
> Les sigue faltando un buen trecho hasta el iphone, me temo.



Gracias por el aviso. Bueno, si alguien tiene una tienda de electrónica y quiere cobrarme en monedas de plata me interesa comprar in Ipod Touch de 3era generación, un notebook seria interesante también 

En Barcelona.


----------



## jchopinn (5 Mar 2010)

*krugers*

Donde comprar kruger en españa bien de precio?


----------



## jchopinn (11 Mar 2010)

compraria algun kruger


----------



## benito camela (11 Mar 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> compraria algun kruger



Mira en este hilo, lo encontraras mejor que en otros sitios, la de 100 soles de perú es una moneda con la que pagaban a los mineros que extraian el oro en peru, muy interesante, pero valor numismatico ,diria que poco.
Con permiso de azajet


azajet dijo:


> Hola:
> No se si este tipo de post está permitido. Caso que no lo esté ruego me lo notifiquen para Borrarlo, Modificarlo, o lo que sea.
> Si aceptan el post, ruego la máxima seriedad.
> Ofrezco :
> ...


----------



## EJPANYA_KK (12 Mar 2010)

Sigo con la venta de oro y plata:

Vendo:

ORO:

2 - 50 Pesos Mejicanos (Centenario): 37.5g de oro puro.
1 - Krugerrand: 31.1g de oro puro.

PLATA:

120 - Filarmónicas de Viena: 31.1g de plata pura.

Acepto ofertas.

Interesados privado.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (12 Mar 2010)

EJPANYA_KK dijo:


> Sigo con la venta de oro y plata:
> 
> PLATA:
> 
> 120 - Filarmónicas de Viena: 31.1g de plata pura.




Me interesa comprar alguna filarmonica, dependiendo que precio vendas, si tienes en cuenta que ahora mismo en orodirect estan a 16€.


Otra cosa, alguien aqui ha comprado oro en ebay? he visto que hay muchos lingotes de istabul gold refinerisi.


----------



## EJPANYA_KK (12 Mar 2010)

racional dijo:


> Me interesa comprar alguna filarmonica, dependiendo que precio vendas, si tienes en cuenta que ahora mismo en orodirect estan a 16€.



¿Están a 16€ más 16% de IVA más gastos de envío?

Si es así las puedo dejar más baratas sin duda.

Orodirect parece que te las deja a 19€ al usar la Web ¿es así o luego suma algo más?

Saludos.


----------



## andreu (12 Mar 2010)

racional dijo:


> Me interesa comprar alguna filarmonica, dependiendo que precio vendas, si tienes en cuenta que ahora mismo en orodirect estan a 16€.
> 
> 
> Otra cosa, alguien aqui ha comprado oro en ebay? he visto que hay muchos lingotes de istabul gold refinerisi.



oro del que cago......


----------



## racional (13 Mar 2010)

andreu dijo:


> oro del que cago......



que quieres decir?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Mar 2010)

racional dijo:


> Me interesa comprar alguna filarmonica, dependiendo que precio vendas, si tienes en cuenta que ahora mismo en orodirect estan a 16€.
> 
> 
> Otra cosa, alguien aqui ha comprado oro en ebay? he visto que hay muchos lingotes de istabul gold refinerisi.



EN Robodirect 16 + 16% de IVA (dentro de poco el IVA al 18%). 

El que quiera oro o plata por debajo del precio de Alemania que me envíe un mp.

Saludos.


----------



## andreu (14 Mar 2010)

racional dijo:


> que quieres decir?



Que los "estandard de afinación son los del bazar" todooo gueno.....¿porque comprar "eso" si tenemos "cantidad de compañias occidentales" mas cerca y homologadas al estandard negociado en todo los paises desarrollados.

Sin referirme para nada a temas politicos,sociales,culturales.. simplemente en el plano comercial, ahi es donde hago el comentario.

por cierto, tambien Zimbawue comercializa lingotes y tanto otros paises.....


----------



## galan1987 (18 Mar 2010)

buenas soy nuevo en el foro y quiero agraderes a todos los conocimientos que me estan haciendo adquirir.
Bien tengo entendido que aqui ayudan a gente a resulver sus dudas. Esta es mi duda, he adquirirido muchos pakillos a 3.80 aproxmimandamente unos 300, tambien otros 200 a unos 4,5 euros y tengo algunos apalabrados a 5 euros. Yo no me dedico a esto, es como inversion, así que como ven ustedes el negocio que he hecho y si interesaria seguir adquiriendo pakillos a 5 inclusive. Muchas gracias


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Vendo monedas de 1 oz de plata. El precio incluye el iva 16% tanto si se quiere factura como si no.
También dispongo de otros tipos de monedas para inversión, soy numismático profesional.

la tabla sale un poco un poco mal, pongo el enlace de mi web donde figuran los precios. Se pueden recoger en mano en Madrid o en las convenciones donde participamos sin incrementar el precio final. La mayoría de ellas encapsuladas y TODAS totalmente nuevas en calidad PROOF. Ni oro direct, ni arriesgarse a comprar en Alemania! que en España tenemos buenos productos jaja.
Las onzas de oro las tenemos agotadas..en breve repondremos.


FemStore Banknotes and Coins


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ni oro direct, ni arriesgarse a comprar en Alemania! que en España tenemos buenos productos jaja.
> Las onzas de oro las tenemos agotadas..en breve repondremos.



¿Por qué dice "arriesgarse" en comprar en Alemania? Aquí todos los que lo han hecho no han tenido ningún problema.

Será porque tienen mejores precios ¿no? :fiufiu:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


Por cierto, no encuentro la dirección de su tienda en su página web.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice "arriesgarse" en comprar en Alemania? Aquí todos los que lo han hecho no han tenido ningún problema.
> 
> Será porque tienen mejores precios ¿no? :fiufiu:
> 
> Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate




No sé, yo hasta ahora no he encontrado las onzas que yo vendo más baratas en alemania, la filarmónica, por ejemplo, por menos de 15,50 más iva no la he visto, yo la tengo a 15,10 con iva. Tampoco se cual es su método de envio, si viene incluido en el precio, o si va asegurado...o tal vez esté desinformado! este tipo de monedas las toco en segundo plano, pero vamos, que las toco jaja.

En ese enlace que me pones:

filarmonica 15,25
Silver Eagle 2010	15,69 €
Koala 2010	16,65 €
Kookaburra 2010	16,60 €
10 Yuan Panda 2010	18,00 €

Por ejemplo..
mis precios:
filarmonica 15,10
Silver Eagle 2010	15,55 €
Koala 2010	16,00 €
Kookaburra 2010	16,00 €
10 Yuan Panda 2010	16,80 €


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendo monedas de 1 oz de plata. El precio incluye el iva 16% tanto si se quiere factura como si no.
> También dispongo de otros tipos de monedas para inversión, soy numismático profesional.
> 
> la tabla sale un poco un poco mal, pongo el enlace de mi web donde figuran los precios. Se pueden recoger en mano en Madrid o en las convenciones donde participamos sin incrementar el precio final. La mayoría de ellas encapsuladas y TODAS totalmente nuevas en calidad PROOF. Ni oro direct, ni arriesgarse a comprar en Alemania! que en España tenemos buenos productos jaja.
> ...



bienvenido ¿TODAS EN CALIDAD PROOF? ¿LOS PANDA,EAGLE...?
aclara si es asi y con esos precios, anda
un saludo y bienvenido al foro


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> bienvenido ¿TODAS EN CALIDAD PROOF? ¿LOS PANDA,EAGLE...?
> aclara si es asi y con esos precios, anda
> un saludo y bienvenido al foro



Evidentemente sí. ¿No ves que son monedas nuevas del 2010?

Tiene precios interesantes para más de 100...pero no los mejores...


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Se me olvidó!
No tengo tienda física para numismática ya que desde que funciona internet, no me sale rentable, sólo vendo fisicamente en ferias y convenciones, cada semana hay una en un punto geográfico de España, pero tengo locales de otros sectores (ropa, moda, complementos) donde se puede recoger y examinar las monedas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No sé, yo hasta ahora no he encontrado las onzas que yo vendo más baratas en alemania, la filarmónica, por ejemplo, por menos de 15,50 más iva no la he visto, yo la tengo a 15,10 con iva. Tampoco se cual es su método de envio, si viene incluido en el precio, o si va asegurado...o tal vez esté desinformado! este tipo de monedas las toco en segundo plano, pero vamos, que las toco jaja.
> 
> En ese enlace que me pones:
> 
> ...



sin duda haras muy buen negocio a esos precios, me alegro que un profesional se meta aqui a hacer buenas ofertas, un saludo
te mando un MP


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No sé, yo hasta ahora no he encontrado las onzas que yo vendo más baratas en alemania, la filarmónica, por ejemplo, por menos de 15,50 más iva no la he visto, yo la tengo a 15,10 con iva. Tampoco se cual es su método de envio, si viene incluido en el precio, o si va asegurado...o tal vez esté desinformado! este tipo de monedas las toco en segundo plano, pero vamos, que las toco jaja.
> 
> En ese enlace que me pones:
> 
> ...




Tus mejores precios son para más de 100 ¿no?

¿Tienes tienda? (ya que dices que eres "numismático profesional")

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Evidentemente sí. ¿No ves que son monedas nuevas del 2010?
> 
> Tiene precios interesantes para más de 100...pero no los mejores...




Sí, son todas PROOF


Hombre Monsterspeculator...también tengo que tener un precio para los que queiren 500, 1000 o más piezas!! jaja déjame que les haga a ellos mejor precio que a los que me piden 100 o menos 
Aún asi supongo que siempre habrá gente que venda más barato, yo hago lo que puedo y creo que no voy nada mal en cuanto a precio/mercado.

Un saludo y gracias por vuestra aceptación!


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Evidentemente sí. ¿No ves que son monedas nuevas del 2010?
> 
> Tiene precios interesantes para más de 100...pero no los mejores...



no te entiendo, explicate anda monster


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Sí, son todas PROOF
> 
> 
> Hombre Monsterspeculator...también tengo que tener un precio para los que queiren 500, 1000 o más piezas!! jaja déjame que les haga a ellos mejor precio que a los que me piden 100 o menos
> ...



Me parecen buenos precios para más de 100. 

¿Tienes Monsterboxes? Conozco quien puede estar interesado.

Saludos.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tus mejores precios son para más de 100 ¿no?
> 
> ¿Tienes tienda? (ya que dices que eres "numismático profesional")
> 
> Saludos y bienvenido.



Lo de la tienda lo respondí antes, perdona es que me hago un lio con los mensajes!
Sólo vendo físicamente en ferias y convenciones, tanto nacionales como internacionales. Desde que internet funciona bien, no sale igual de rentable tener una tienda, además de que, no me gusta trabajar todo el día ahi metido...

Los precios son para más de 100, pero depende de la cantidad total que se desea comprar, no me importa hacerlo para pedidos combinados, 20 de aqui...50 de allá..10 de otro...60 de aquel..
Saludos!


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me parecen buenos precios para más de 100.
> 
> ¿Tienes Monsterboxes? Conozco quien puede estar interesado.
> 
> Saludos.



En este momento debo mirarlo, pero si no me quedan, siempre puedo reponer, no hay problema.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no te entiendo, explicate anda monster




son monedas que "acaban" de salir al mercado, todas ellas son completamente proof y la mayoría de ellas vienen encapsuladas (las doy tal y como salen de fabrica, las que tienen capsula con ella y las que no pues tal cual)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> En este momento debo mirarlo, pero si no me quedan, siempre puedo reponer, no hay problema.



Oye, que por aquí no nos chupamos el dedo. 

¿Nos estás tomando el pelo?



> Somos Distribuidores Oficiales, con ello nuestros clientes pueden estar seguros de que SIEMPRE tendrán la moneda que hayan solicitado antes de su emisión. Todas las monedas van presentadas con certificado y a ser posible, cajita de madera sin influir en el precio final. *También tenga claro que SIEMPRE que quiera vender una moneda que nos ha comprado, nosotros se la compramos garantizandole un beneficio mínimo para usted del 15% sobre el precio que pagó pasados 6 meses desde su compra.*



FemStore Banknotes and Coins


¿Cómo puedes garantizar un beneficio mínimo del 15% sobre el precio pagado? :8:

Y deberías saber que en España no hay ningún distribuidor oficial de la US Mint por poner un ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Oye, que por aquí no nos chupamos el dedo.
> 
> ¿Nos estás tomando el pelo?
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo!
No, no te tomo el pelo, tengo un equipo de logísitca que organizan y dan salida a los pedidos, no se como ando de stock ahora mismo para todas las monedas, pero si para algunas..por ejemplo se que filarmónica me quedan menos de 50 y que recibo 1000 más la semana que viene.


Garantizo un 15% sobre el precio pagado, pero no sobre cualquier compra en la web, sino de un tipo de monedas que tenemos dedicadas especiales a inversores. Si quieres puedo informarte sobre ello. Hay monedas, como los pandas, eagles etc, que las buscan inversores por su valor relacionado con el metal.
Hay otro tipo de monedas, por ejemplo "la perla de palau", que tiene una tirada de 2500 piezas, y otro tipo de inversores las buscan por su subida en el mercado. Ese son el tipo de piezas en las que garantizo tal beneficio. Mismamente, la perla de palau empezó a venderse hace 15 días en 45 euros, y yo ahora mismo pago 85 encantado por ella.


En cuanto a distribucion oficial, no se si lo puse antes, o lo iba a poner y se me ha ido..
soy distribuidor oficial para varias mint, pero no he dicho en ningún momento para la US mint.
Distribuyo oficialmente monedas de Islas Cook, Palau, Liberia, Congo, Benin, y otros países con fabricación de monedas de plata del mismo tipo...por ejemplo la Perth Mint, que aunque no soy distribuidor oficial, vendo a los mismos precios que ellos.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Eso que comentas está citado en la sección "productos estrella para inversores"
Es donde se garantiza, por escrito, tal beneficio. Pero en la web no se indican los productos incluidos en tal sección, ya que es una información reservada a nuestros clientes, no a cualquiera que pueda entrar y leer en la web. Por ello se anuncia que se solicite una entrevista personal mediante email; Pero puedo informarte sin problema alguno!
Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Hola de nuevo!
> No, no te tomo el pelo, tengo un equipo de logísitca que organizan y dan salida a los pedidos, no se como ando de stock ahora mismo para todas las monedas, pero si para algunas..por ejemplo se que filarmónica me quedan menos de 50 y que recibo 1000 más la semana que viene.
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. 

Estás diciendo que garantizas un beneficio seguro del 15% en seis meses.

Eso es EVIDENTEMENTE IMPOSIBLE, salvo que sea un timo.

Por otra parte no hay "distribuidores oficiales" de Islas Cook,etc,etc pues son ROUNDS no monedas de Mints oficiales.

Por cierto, harías bien en aclarar lo que te ponen en otro hilo:



sir phantom dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> LSSI:
> 
> ...


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> 
> Estás diciendo que garantizas un beneficio seguro del 15% en seis meses.
> 
> ...




Siento decirte, que no es simposible, ya que como te digo, hay monedas que han salido este mes, y ya han doblado su precio. Te lo puedo demostrar, incluso en persona, sin que tengas que hacer inversión inicial. Sólo con tener Ebay, verás que es cierto. Pero para esto olvídate por completo de las monedas de inversión tipo panda, eagle etc, esto es para monedas que se compran por su baja tirada y su alta demanda, su precio sube en exceso.

A ver si puedo hacerlo para que se entienda mejor...
por ejemplo, la moneda de la perla de Palau, en Ebay y en el mercado actual es practicamente IMPOSIBLE encontrarla por menos de 90-100 euros, ok?
Si a ti te interesa invertir en los productos que ofrecemos...y quieres esa moneda, se te daría a unos 55 euros (ahora mismo no por que esta agotada, pero hay otras del mismo tipo), con la condición de que en 6 meses me la vendas un 15% por encima de tu precio de compra. Por qué? por lo que intento explicar, yo si te la vendo a 55 gano dinero, y si en 6 meses te la recompro, pagándote un 15 % más, volveré a ganar dinero cuando la venda.
Lo que no puedo hacer es vendértela ahora a 90 euros, y en 6 meses pagart un 15% más, por que no tendría beneficio.

Voy al otro hilo!


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

No se en que hilo está, pero respondo por aquí.

FEMSTORE SL es una empresa registrada, si quereis pongo la copia del cif y os digo en que hoja y registro estña inscrita.

Por otro lado, Yo, estoy dado de alta independientemente como autónomo, en el epígrafe 6639 Venta SIN establecimiento físico apto para convenciones y ferias ambulantes. También puedo subir escaneada la documentación que lo acredita.

No se dónde está lo raro.
Ofrezco monedas como llevo haciendo 6 años, desde que empecé a venderlas, ofrezco posibilidad de recoger y pagar en mano, ofrezco posibilidad de comprar con o sin factura, y creo que ofrezco un precio casi insuperable en el mercado español. Vendo al 75% de comerciantes de este pais monedas de plata y oro, se me puede localizar facilmente en cualquier feria y convencion tanto nacional como internacional....¿dónde está lo raro?
Es tan facil como que nadie me pague hasta que no tenga las monedas en sus manos. Puedo documentar legalmente todos mis datos, tanto a nivel de autónomo como de empresa, incluso indicar la gestoria dónde tramitan toda mi documentación asi como mis bases legales.
En mi pagína web hay unos apartados, condiciones de uso y política de privacidad donde se citan mis datos fiscales....


¿que más puedo aportar?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Siento decirte, que no es simposible, ya que como te digo, hay monedas que han salido este mes, y ya han doblado su precio. Te lo puedo demostrar, incluso en persona, sin que tengas que hacer inversión inicial. Sólo con tener Ebay, verás que es cierto. Pero para esto olvídate por completo de las monedas de inversión tipo panda, eagle etc, esto es para monedas que se compran por su baja tirada y su alta demanda, su precio sube en exceso.
> 
> A ver si puedo hacerlo para que se entienda mejor...
> por ejemplo, la moneda de la perla de Palau, en Ebay y en el mercado actual es practicamente IMPOSIBLE encontrarla por menos de 90-100 euros, ok?
> ...




Perdona, pero no es creíble. 

Si fuese como lo pintas te bastaría con no vender las monedas, esperar 6 meses, y ganar un 15% más y sin las molestias de la compra venta.

¿Hay algo que no entiendo?


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Lo que vendo son monedas de 1 oz de peso, todas auténticas.

En ebay puedes encontrar mucha gente que vende monedas/billetes que salen de mi, por ejemplo:

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180481734199&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180479057721&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180479066754&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Panda china:
http://***.ebay.es/China-PANDA-2010...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item2a056bfdca

Kookaburras y demas..

http://***.ebay.es/Australia-2010-1...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item2a056c0a35

http://***.ebay.es/Australia-2010-1...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item2a056c0b3a


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Perdona, pero no es creíble.
> 
> Si fuese como lo pintas te bastaría con no vender las monedas, esperar 6 meses, y ganar un 15% más y sin las molestias de la compra venta.
> 
> ¿Hay algo que no entiendo?



Lo entiendes todo bien, al igual que yo a ti! yo también desconfiaría, pero te explico.

Hago un pedido, por ejemplo 120.000 euros
Necesito liquidez...vendo parte a inversores -gano dinero-
tengo demanda de compradores...necesito comprar
compro a esos inversores ..vendo a compradores..vuelvo a ganar dinero.
Sólo lo hago con monedas de tiradas menores a 2500 piezas. No puedo hacerlo con otras ya que no saldría rentable.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No se en que hilo está, pero respondo por aquí.
> 
> FEMSTORE SL es una empresa registrada, si quereis pongo la copia del cif y os digo en que hoja y registro estña inscrita.
> 
> ...



Lo tienes en este link:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-onzas-de-plata-mas-baratas.html#post2589485

(cuando hay una cita muchas veces tienes un botoncito al lado del nombre del forero que te lleva al post citado)

Yo creo que el forero se refiere a que la información no está en tu web.

Por otra parte si pagas IVA al 16%, como deberías siendo un profesional, está claro que no puedes reponer las Eagles por ejemplo. No seré yo que te reproche nada al respecto, pues es decisión personal tuya y al final, si tienes buenos precios, redunda en beneficio de los clientes también. Pero cuidado que hay más de uno por aquí que tiene mucha mala baba.

Saludos.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Digamos que vender a inversores monedas de tirada inferior a 2500 es como vener onzas de plata de inversión, pero a otra escala.

Por ejemplo, según tu último mensaje...
para qué voy a vender las monedas a 15,10 euros, si a 18 las vendo bien?
por que a 15,10 puedo librarme de gran parte del stock y a 18 salen una a una.
Si se me acaban por el motivo que sea las monedas, lo más normal es que tire de mis inversores para recomprárselas a 15,30 por ejemplo ya que aun comprando a ese precio, puedo seguir revendiendo ganando dinero.

Con las otras monedas, Palau etc, es exactamente lo mismo (pero con mayor beneficio), solo que un inversor mira el beneficio que pueda tener, no el valor numismático de la moneda. Le da exactamente igual pagarme 15 que 500, siempre y cuando en 6 meses haya ganado dinero.
y a mi venderle una moneda en fecha de emisión en 45 euros me merece la pena por que gano dinero, que puedo seguir moviendo, al igual que pasados unos meses me interesa recomprarsela con el beneficio acordado ya que volveré a ganar dinero para poder seguir moviéndolo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo entiendes todo bien, al igual que yo a ti! yo también desconfiaría, pero te explico.
> 
> Hago un pedido, por ejemplo 120.000 euros
> Necesito liquidez...vendo parte a inversores -gano dinero-
> ...



Con una rentabilidad del 15% en seis meses no existen problemas de liquidez.

Yo de ti lo que haría me cogería un préstamo por 6 meses, compraría las monedas con ese dinero, y al cabo de seis meses las vendería y devolvería el préstamo con los intereses que son mucho menores que las plusvalías obtenidas. Puedes incluso hipotecar la casa porque es un negociazo con una rentabilidad del orden del 50% anual (si el cliente gana un 15% semestral y tu haces un beneficio vendiéndole, evidentemente la rentabilidad es superior al 20% semestral...).

No me cuadra. No existen negocios con esa rentabilidad (pero si lo has encontrado te doy mi enhorabuena. Simplemente no sé porque no te lo guardas).

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, yo tengo una libetad mexicana de 37,5gr de oro que la sigo vendiendo al precio del spot....

o sino, la cambio por pandas de oro (esque quiero hacer la coleccion XD)


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por otra parte si pagas IVA al 16%, como deberías siendo un profesional, está claro que no puedes reponer las Eagles por ejemplo. No seré yo que te reproche nada al respecto, pues es decisión personal tuya y al final, si tienes buenos precios, redunda en beneficio de los clientes también. Pero cuidado que hay más de uno por aquí que tiene mucha mala baba.
> 
> Saludos.




Llevo topándome con gente con mala baba desde que empecé en esto...y la verdad es que cuesta introducirse en el mercado y más siendo joven.
Pago con IVA y vendo con IVA, pero por ten en cuenta que yo como numismático compro las monedas a una empresa que le interesan los productos que yo tengo en exclusiva, no siempre pago y recibo, muchas veces es hago pedido, ellos me hacne pedido a mi, y cambiamos pedido por pedido. De ahí que pueda jugar con el IVA de tal forma que sin incumplir la ley pueda seguir ofreciendo un precio razonable dentro del mercado, lo que pierdo por un lado de IVA, lo he compensado con el beneficio que tenía en el pedido que he enviado.
No siempre es así, pero te aseguro una cosa, que si en mi web hay un precio puesto, mientras tenga stock, es el precio al que vendo.

(la información fiscal de la web está donde he dicho, tampoco me apetecía tener los datos fiscales "al aire")

Pero vamos, que como vendedor, y no como timador, lo que quiero es poner todo por mi parte para que el comprador se sienta seguro y vea que no hay ni trampa ni cartón. A veces soy más barato que muchos, a veces otros muchos son más baratos que yo, pero últimamente noto que mis ventas han aumentado notablemente


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Con una rentabilidad del 15% en seis meses no existen problemas de liquidez.
> 
> Yo de ti lo que haría me cogería un préstamo por 6 meses, compraría las monedas con ese dinero, y al cabo de seis meses las vendería y devolvería el préstamo con los intereses que son mucho menores que las plusvalías obtenidas. Puedes incluso hipotecar la casa porque es un negociazo con una rentabilidad del orden del 50% anual (si el cliente gana un 15% semestral y tu haces un beneficio vendiéndole, evidentemente la rentabilidad es superior al 20% semestral...).
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo pensé en hacerlo asi, pero mi objetivo es un poco más complejo.
Busco que la gente se afilie a este tipo de coleccionismo o de inversión. Quizá tu, por probar, una vez digas..voy a invertir..100euros, y dentro de un mes o de seis yo te diga...oye que te pago 115 por lo que te quedaste, tu quedarás contento con la transacción, y yo también. Pero la siguiente vez es posible que me digas..oye quiero 5 monedas, pero quiero quedarme una para mi, para guardarla unos años..pues genial, por que ese es mi objetivo, que un simple inversor pueda hacerse coleccionista ya que cuando empiezas una colección..quieres tener todas las piezas que la componen y ahí es donde está mi beneficio real.
Si tu ahora hubieras comprado una moneda "Tiffany ARt" de palau, y decidieras hacer la colección, que sepas que la de 2005 saló por 65 euros en su día, y yo pago 400 ahora con los ojos cerrados (puedo enseñarte mi ebay, para que veas que lo he pagado realmente a vendedores alemanes). De tal forma que si quieres completar la colección, vas a tener que pagar al menos 850 euros por esa pieza, ya que es el precio en el cual tengo varios compradores interesados.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pero vamos, que como vendedor, y no como timador, lo que quiero es poner todo por mi parte para que el comprador se sienta seguro y vea que no hay ni trampa ni cartón. A veces soy más barato que muchos, a veces otros muchos son más baratos que yo, pero últimamente noto que mis ventas han aumentado notablemente



Con mucho respeto por tu negocio, me asombra que haya gente (inversoreh) que apoquine mas 550 lereles por 3 oz. de Ag (40 eur) con cristales de Swarovsky y una estampilla encima. :







se creen que están comprando una moneda "rara" pero no son mas que sellos a precios hiperinflados.

Enhorabuena si encuentras pardillos que paguen ese mas de 1200% de sobreprecio, pobrecillos!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Quizá tu, por probar, una vez digas..voy a invertir..100euros, y dentro de un mes o de seis yo te diga...oye que te pago 115 por lo que te quedaste, tu quedarás contento con la transacción, y yo también. Pero la siguiente vez es posible que me digas..oye quiero 5 monedas, pero quiero quedarme una para mi, para guardarla unos años..pues genial, por que ese es mi objetivo, que un simple inversor pueda hacerse coleccionista ya que cuando empiezas una colección..quieres tener todas las piezas que la componen y ahí es donde está mi beneficio real.
> Si tu ahora hubieras comprado una moneda "Tiffany ARt" de palau, y decidieras hacer la colección, que sepas que la de 2005 saló por 65 euros en su día, y yo pago 400 ahora con los ojos cerrados (puedo enseñarte mi ebay, para que veas que lo he pagado realmente a vendedores alemanes). De tal forma que si quieres completar la colección, vas a tener que pagar al menos 850 euros por esa pieza, ya que es el precio en el cual tengo varios compradores interesados.



Cuanto tiempo crees que puedes sostener esta Afinsa metálica? La estampilla va p'arriba hoygan!


Ejemplo de "inversión": 25g. de Ag 950 milésimas (precio real: 10 EUR), se vende "con estampilla" a 1.450 EUR : Póngame un kilo hoyga!


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Con mucho respeto por tu negocio, me asombra que haya gente (inversoreh) que apoquine mas 550 lereles por 3 oz. de Ag (40 eur) con cristales de Swarovsky y una estampilla encima. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una aclaración; cuento con dos tipos de inversores
1º Inversores numismáticos-Colecconistas
Como te digo, son inversores TOTALMENTE diferentes a vosotros.
La mayoría de ellos pagan su valor numismático (que si, que todos sabemos que es nulo si no hay caprichosos que quieran comprar), en base a su tirada. Saben que están comprando una moneda rara y cotizada por coleccionistas, pero saben que igual que hoy pagan eso, mañana puede ser el doble, o 55 euros...hasta ahora no han bajado, sinceramente, pero no es un tipo de moneda para hacer una inversión segura en una persona que desconoce el tema.

2º Inversores a precio de metal.
Esta moneda en su día salió a su precio en base a su peso, bueno, un poco más por que la elaboración no es igual que una moneda sin color, (55 euros). Cuando estaba en ese precio, los inversores en base a metal, SE PEGAN por comprarla, pero la venden rápidamente, en cuanto ven que el precio les proporciona un beneficio seguro para ellos.
Luego lo que suba de ahi, ya es cosa del coleccionismo y el valor numismático en sí. 

Para mí son dos tipos de inversiones, una segura y la otra relativa, pero no voy a despreciar ni uno ni otro, lo que si te puedo decir es que tanto por un lado como por otro, los dos saben lo que se está comprando. Uno mira por el precio del metal, que siempre será un valor real, y otro mira el valor del coleccionismo.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo crees que puedes sostener esta Afinsa metálica? La estampilla va p'arriba hoygan!
> 
> 
> Ejemplo de "inversión": 25g. de Ag 950 milésimas (precio real: 10 EUR), se vende "con estampilla" a 1.450 EUR : Póngame un kilo hoyga!




Afinsa por que?
Eso que pones es precio para un COLECCIONISTA, no para un inversor. Podrá venderse o no se venderá, pero eso es otro tema. El coleccionismo no tiene un varemo establecido.
Si no mira las últimas subastas www.aureo.com dónde billetes de 500 pesetas se han vendido por 120.000 euros. Seguramente tu no darías más de 3 euros, ya que es lo que te darán siempre seguro, el resto es coleccionismo puro y duro.
yo te vendo las monedas al precio incial, y además las tienes tú fisicamente. Si no me la quieres vender la pones en ebay y ganarás más que vendiéndomela a mi. Lo que no puedo hacer es venderte 3 oz de plata a 550 euros y promerterte que te daré un 15% en 6 meses. Pero ya te digo que si la compras en 55, yo encantado de pagarte más pasado un tiempo.

Por otro lado, si no quieres invertir en ese tipo de monedas, para eso están los eagle, panda, kookaburra etc, que también vendo..y que es de lo que estábamos hablando. Todas pesan 1 oz, todas son proof, todas se venden en función del precio del metal....quizá eso te resulte más real


----------



## PutinReReloaded (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Por otro lado, si no quieres invertir en ese tipo de monedas, para eso están los eagle, panda, kookaburra etc, que también vendo..y que es de lo que estábamos hablando. Todas pesan 1 oz, todas son proof, todas se venden en función del precio del metal....quizá eso te resulte más real



Consígueme bailarinas de paladio (25 rublos) por menos de 400 y me haces feliz  Te compro todas las que puedas encontrar.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Si quieres invertir comprate 100 de estas a 15,10 la pieza, o también seguimos en Afinsa?


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Consígueme bailarinas de paladio (25 rublos) por menos de 400 y me haces feliz  Te compro todas las que puedas encontrar.



Si pudiera encontrarlas a esos precios yo también sería feliz ajaja


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Afinsa por que?
> Eso que pones es precio para un COLECCIONISTA, no para un inversor. Podrá venderse o no se venderá, pero eso es otro tema. El coleccionismo no tiene un varemo establecido.
> Si no mira las últimas subastas Aureo & Calico dónde billetes de 500 pesetas se han vendido por 120.000 euros. Seguramente tu no darías más de 3 euros, ya que es lo que te darán siempre seguro, el resto es coleccionismo puro y duro.
> yo te vendo las monedas al precio incial, y además las tienes tú fisicamente. Si no me la quieres vender la pones en ebay y ganarás más que vendiéndomela a mi. Lo que no puedo hacer es venderte 3 oz de plata a 550 euros y promerterte que te daré un 15% en 6 meses. Pero ya te digo que si la compras en 55, yo encantado de pagarte más pasado un tiempo.
> ...




A mi lo que me interesa son las monedas en las que garantizas recomprarlas un 15% más caras al cabo de 6 meses. 

Te repito que es absurdo. 

¿Haces un contrato comprometiéndote a recomprarlas 6 meses más tarde a un 15% más?

Y lo de la "exclusividad", "baja tirada",etc,etc son los mismos argumentos que Afinsa &Co. 

No te lo tomes a mal, pero te lo voy a decir claramente.

El problema que tenéis los numismáticos en este país es que no distinguís entre negocio honesto y trile. Así os va. Os están comiendo los alemanes.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A mi lo que me interesa son las monedas en las que garantizas recomprarlas un 15% más caras al cabo de 6 meses.
> 
> Te repito que es absurdo.
> 
> ...




Por eso cada vez trato menos de vender o comerciar en este pais, me da verdadero asco pero necesito las ferias y convenciones para introducir este tipo de monedas en territorio nacional. Entiendo perfectamente TODO lo que me quieres transmitir y sé que estoy en una posición dificil, pero no estoy mintiendo ni tengo la necesidad de hacerlo. Sería pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. La numismática está muriendo debido a todos los fraudes que ha habido y no me apetece contribuir a ello.

Sí, hago un contrato firmado comprometiéndome a pagar hasta un 15% (mínimo un 10%) en 6 meses máximo (si necesito las monedas antes las pediré antes) siempre y cuando el comprador no prefiera quedárselas o venderlas por otros medios (Ebay etc).

La baja tirada viene certificada, cada moneda siempre lleva un certificado, cosa que en Afinsa no pasaba, y el inversor recibe la mercancia real en sus manos, que en Afinsa tampoco era asi. En cuanto a exclusividad, en España sólo puedo vender estas monedas yo, o alguien que me las compre a mi. En ebay tienes más de 35 ejemplos para poder preguntar.
Y aclaro...me metí en este tipo de monedas, precisamente gracias a los alemanes, ellos apostaron fuerte por mi y en su día me asesoraron sobre ello, y a día de hoy sólot rato de responderles como se merecen, me gusta su forma de trabajo y me gusta la forma de hacerlo. No es necesario engañar para ganar dinero...aunque se gana más despacio. Si te das una vuelta por Ebay Alemania, verás que el coleccionismo de este tipo de monedas es muy superior a cualquier otro.

Saludos!

PD:también te digo que la mayoría de inversores que me compran con tiempo libre, no suelen devolvérmelas a los 6 meses, ya que la moneda que me compres hoy en 10, puede que la vendas en ebay en 15..o puede que no, pero por probar...no pieden nada, ya que yo si lo siguen teniendo lo recompro en el plazo acordado con el incremento acordado.

También te digo que esto es limitado, yo no puedo hacer esto con 5300 personas por que no existen monedas para tantos. Muchas veces puede que quieras invertir y no podré ofrecerte nada con esas condiciones, no es algo que se pueda hacer a mi gusto y placer todos los días.


----------



## silber (18 Mar 2010)

Femstore, es una gozada descubrir vendedores honestos de plata en España. Hasta ahora solo teniamos alemania para la plata, y para oro Joaquin de ciode que tambien se porta bien.

Y por todo lo que llevas expuesto me pareces sobre todo una persona honesta, independientemente de lo discutible del valor de algo de tirada limitada.

El que se te tiren al cuello algunos es normal porque muchos de aqui comen veniendo moneda como tu, aunque lo hacen de manera ilegal, y te ven como una amenaza.

Un saludo y bienvenido.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> Femstore, es una gozada descubrir vendedores honestos de plata en España. Hasta ahora solo teniamos alemania para la plata, y para oro Joaquin de ciode que tambien se porta bien.
> 
> Y por todo lo que llevas expuesto me pareces sobre todo una persona honesta, independientemente de lo discutible del valor de algo de tirada limitada.
> 
> ...



Vuelve segundaresidencia y resucitan sus multinicks...Debe andar de nuevo "desocupado"...Me lo temía después de que desarticulasen la red de venta de relojes falsos...

Oye, Silber, cómprale las monedas del 15%. A mi también me da buena impresión femstore, pero prefiero que te arriesgues tú primero y nos cuentas.


----------



## silber (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vuelve segundaresidencia y resucitan sus multinicks...Debe andar de nuevo "desocupado"...Me lo temía después de que desarticulasen la red de venta de relojes falsos...
> 
> Oye, Silber, cómprale las monedas del 15%. A mi también me da buena impresión femstore, pero prefiero que te arriesgues tú primero y nos cuentas.



A mi me parece tambien llamativo lo del 15%, pero me da igual, el caso es que tiene bullion de plata a buen precio, impensable en España, y además se ve claramente que todo lo dice honestamente.

otra cosa es que dentro de un tiempo los coleccionistas no quieran pagar esos sobreprecios por esas monedas limitadas y se acabe el chollo, pero no se puede decir que sea un afinsa si hoy por hoy si que hay gente que lo paga, y con ebay se prueba que la hay, aunque no sea garantia a futuro.

Y no tengo nda que ver con segundaresidencia


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Muchas gracias silber!

Es un gusto ver que hay gente que aunque no invierte en monedas para coleccionistas, lo puede entender y respetar...para todo lo demás...onzas de plata )


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Oye, Silber, cómprale las monedas del 15%. A mi también me da buena impresión femstore, pero prefiero que te arriesgues tú primero y nos cuentas.



Gracias.
Tampoco os agobieis ni os asustéis con eso del 15%, es sólo un apartado web dedicado para otro tipo de inversión, exclusivamente dedicado a quien conozca su mercado o gente que se quiera animar a probar. En cualquier caso se puede probar igualmente con 100 euros que con 500, ó 5000;
En segundo lugar, no he vendido aqui para que me compre la gente monedas y gane un hasta un 15% en el plazo acordado, o para que se gasten 550 euros en monedas con cristales Swarovski, eso lo habéis sacado de mi web sin yo anunciarlo siquiera 

Yo lo que he pretendido al entrar en el foro es anunciarme como vendedor de monedas de 1oz de plata, pues he visto que en España no es fácil encontrar buenos precios y posiblemente ni en muchos sitios de Alemania me puedan superar. Un inversor que compra cierta cantidad, pues mira si las puede tener en mano y encima más baratas (recuerdo que hay precios para 500 piezas..1000 piezas ...etc y son más bajos que el de 100), yo creo que mejor. Ahora si alguien encuentra mejor precio, pues estupendo también! 

No voy a poner una pistola a nadie, si alguien quiere probar, tanto para lo uno como para lo otro, por mi estupendo! no tengo ningún inconveniente en citarnos en persona y hacer la transacción en mano.
Este sábado estaré en Valladolid, que hay una convención alli abierta al público, habrá multitud de vendedores de estas monedas y de otras varias, si alguien quiere ir a verlo, o ir a conocerme y comprar in situ..bienvenido!!

Valladolid, sábado 20 de Marzo de 2010, Hotel Juan de Austria. De 9:00 a 20:00 horas. Cerrado de 14:00 a 16:00.


----------



## silber (18 Mar 2010)

femstore, ¿por que en esta lista Münzen salen tan baratas las monedas palau de corta tirada? Solo las del 92, 93 y 94 pasan de 50€. Supongo que sera una lista que no vale para nada, pues no venden.


----------



## silber (18 Mar 2010)

Esoty miran en ebay y por 40 € se ven bastantes palau.

Es mera curiosidad, yo sigo prefiriendo el bullion pero me picaba la curiosidad

Edito para decir que parece que no todas las Pallau de 5$ estan cotizadas, sino por lo que veo en ebay solo algunas ediciones con perlas o de tiffany. Esas deben ser por las que se dan tortas los coleccionistas. A las normales no parece que les hagan mucho aprecio.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> femstore, ¿por que en esta lista Münzen salen tan baratas las monedas palau de corta tirada? Solo las del 92, 93 y 94 pasan de 50€. Supongo que sera una lista que no vale para nada, pues no venden.






silber dijo:


> Esoty miran en ebay y por 40 € se ven bastantes palau.
> 
> Es mera curiosidad, yo sigo prefiriendo el bullion pero me picaba la curiosidad
> 
> Edito para decir que parece que no todas las Pallau de 5$ estan cotizadas, sino por lo que veo en ebay solo algunas ediciones con perlas o de tiffany. Esas deben ser por las que se dan tortas los coleccionistas. A las normales no parece que les hagan mucho aprecio.



Te respondo los dos en uno para ahorrar comentarios.

Efectivamente, que las monedas de palau, islas cook, etc tengan tirada corta, no quiere decir que por ello se deban revalorizar.
Dentro de esos paises hay series o monedas sueltas, como las que has nombrado (hay muchas más) que efectivamente se agotan antes de su emisión oficial (por ejemplo, perla, tiffany, etc).
Otras muchas pese a su tirada corta no resultan atractivas a los coleccionistas, y aunque dinero no se ha perdido hasta ahora (mañana no sé), tampoco ha salido muy rentable (esas que se venden en 50 suelen salir a la venta desde 30 euros aproximadamente desde su emisión).

Bajo mi experiencia, cuando se emite una moneda, se casi a ciencia cierta si se va a revalorizar o no...más o menos, y asi en plan resumen.. las monedas que se agotan rápidamente son aquellas que buscan la atracción de coleccionistas de varios campos.
Por ejemplo hay monedas con trozos de meteoritos incrustados..CERTIFICADOS para que no haya dudas...pues ya no sólo es una moneda curiosa para los coleccionistas numismáticos si no que los aficionados a astronomía o colecciones de minerales pagan lo que haga falta por tenerlas.
Lo mismo pasa con las perlas, y lo mismo pasa con las "Piezas maestras del arte"...son monedas que no son simplemente monedas. La moneda que se ha puesto antes de Boticelli tiene una tirada de 1485 piezas...esto hace que tenga varios atractivos:
1- Es una moneda, atrae a coleccionistas numismáticos
2- Representa un cuadro, es atractiva para coleccionistas de arte
3- Contiene cristales Swarovski, hay infinidad de coleccionistas para "cosas" que lleven estos elementos
4- La tirada de la pieza, 1485 no es al azar, es una fecha clave para el cuadro y su pintor.
5- En todo el mundo, hay más de 1485 personas que quieren esta moneda, por lo que se pasa la vida revendiéndose de un lado a otro, a veces por más, a veces por menos, pero comprándola a buen precio...es dificil perder dinero y fácil asegurarse una buena revalorización. (por cierto, este año sale la de Goya, cuyo proyecto lo he diseñado yo, junto a un equipo alemán, esa será buena inversión comprándola a precio inicial).

El problema es que tanto como Palau, como Islas Cook, como Tuvalu, etc, no pueden hacer sólo monedas cargadas, necesitan hacer monedas "más normales" para el concepto de moneda, y por ello si en cada año salen 20 monedas de uno de estos paises, 12 serán normales, con un proceso de venta normal, y 8 serán por las que la gente se dará de tortas (perla, tiffany, mamut, holograma, meteorito, con formas raras, etc). La cuestión es cogerlas a tiempo....

Edito: por ejemplo, si alguien me dice de invertir, yo no puedo darle una moneda de palau con esos peces, ya que pasados 6 meses con suerte vale un par de euros más de lo que ha pagado, pero las mencionadas entre paréntesis...puedo asegurarte que aún pagándote un 15% más, estarías malvendiendo las monedas. Este año, este mes, salieron varias, entre ellas la perla (45 euros) y tiffany (60), en una semana ya habían doblado su precio, y sé que seguirán subiendo, yo estoy como loco intentando recomprar tiffanys a 130 euros, y perlas a 80 con los ojos cerrados. Ninguno de los inversores con los que trabajo me las quiere revender este año; hay gente que lo podrá creer y gente que no, pero es una verdad como un puño. Puedo daros la dirección de un foro donde se habla de estas monedas y veréis que no es broma ni mentira, que mucha gente comenta el precio al cual me lo ha comprado, y yo anuncio publicamente el precio al que las compro, no habiendo pasado ni 1 mes.


Un saludo!


----------



## maragold (18 Mar 2010)

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo en el foro y también soy nuevo en esto del oro. Me interesa este mundillo porque es mezcla de inversión y coleccionismo y quería preguntaros si bajo esa perspectiva es interesante comprar monedas conmemorativas españolas fabricadas en oro. Én las últimas semanas he comprado las dos primeras (ambas de 200 Euros), a través de eBay y a precio más o menos de lo que llamáis spot (26 € el gramo).

Me aconsejais seguir este camino teniendo en cuenta que el coleccionismo me gusta? (hasta ahora sólo el filatélico, más bien Historia Postal)... o crees que es tirar el dinero y que es mejor invertir en puramente oro (lingotes o Krugerrands/Filarmónicas, etc...)

Gracias de antemano !!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Soy nuevo en el foro y también soy nuevo en esto del oro. Me interesa este mundillo porque es mezcla de inversión y coleccionismo y quería preguntaros si bajo esa perspectiva es interesante comprar monedas conmemorativas españolas fabricadas en oro. Én las últimas semanas he comprado las dos primeras (ambas de 200 Euros), a través de eBay y a precio más o menos de lo que llamáis spot (26 € el gramo).
> 
> Me aconsejais seguir este camino teniendo en cuenta que el coleccionismo me gusta? (hasta ahora sólo el filatélico, más bien Historia Postal)... o crees que es tirar el dinero y que es mejor invertir en puramente oro (lingotes o Krugerrands/Filarmónicas, etc...)
> ...



Hola y bienvenido.

Me imagino que serán monedas de colección de la FNMT. El problema de la moneda no conocida es que tiene menos salida. Mira a cuanto la puedes vender y con ello te haces idea de lo que "cuesta" realmente. Las monedas con más mercado son las de bullion internacional.

Saludos.


----------



## hinka (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> 5- En todo el mundo, hay más de 1485 personas que quieren esta moneda, por lo que se pasa la vida revendiéndose de un lado a otro, a veces por más, a veces por menos, pero comprándola a buen precio...es dificil perder dinero y fácil asegurarse una buena revalorización. (por cierto, este año sale la de Goya, cuyo proyecto lo he diseñado yo, junto a un equipo alemán, esa será buena inversión comprándola a precio inicial).



Se me permite un par de preguntas sobre este tema:
Cuando saldran?
Cuantas saldran?
Y por cuanto?


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

En estos momentos lo estamos determinando, si la hacemos de 1oz la tirada serán 2500 piezas. Si la hacemos de 2 ó 3oz, la tirada será de 999 piezas.

El lunes sabre los precios de coste y en base a eso los precios de salida. No van a salir a precio de metal porque los derechos de Goya (maja vestida y desnuda) me han costado un huevo, y eso repercute en el precio. Eso sí, revalorizarse..se van a revalorizar.

Van a ser monedas rectangulares, con forma de lingote.


----------



## maragold (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hola y bienvenido.
> 
> Me imagino que serán monedas de colección de la FNMT. El problema de la moneda no conocida es que tiene menos salida. Mira a cuanto la puedes vender y con ello te haces idea de lo que "cuesta" realmente. Las monedas con más mercado son las de bullion internacional.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, las de la FNMT. Pensaba que al ser emitidas por la FNMT sí eran conocidas no sólo en España si no a nivel internacional (en eBay Alemania hay bastantes a la venta). Me fijaré a qué precios se venden para ver si es buena inversión.
En cualquier caso mi intención los próximos meses es comprar, no vender, y la decisión que quiero tomar es si decantarme por las españolas (FNMT) o las "bullion" (que acabo de mirar en Google y son las Krugerrand/Filarmónicas y demás...)
Para que os hagáis una idea de la (humilde) inversión van a ser unos 1.000-2.000 Euros al mes los próximos 10-12 meses. 

Saludos


----------



## maragold (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Gracias.
> Tampoco os agobieis ni os asustéis con eso del 15%, es sólo un apartado web dedicado para otro tipo de inversión, exclusivamente dedicado a quien conozca su mercado o gente que se quiera animar a probar. En cualquier caso se puede probar igualmente con 100 euros que con 500, ó 5000;
> En segundo lugar, no he vendido aqui para que me compre la gente monedas y gane un hasta un 15% en el plazo acordado, o para que se gasten 550 euros en monedas con cristales Swarovski, eso lo habéis sacado de mi web sin yo anunciarlo siquiera
> 
> ...



También tienes este sistema con monedas de oro??? Como numismático y experto en coleccionismo me recomiendas comprar monedas de oro emitidas por la FNMT (tiradas relativamente bajas, valor intrínseco por su peso, ...)???

Gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> También tienes este sistema con monedas de oro??? Como numismático y experto en coleccionismo me recomiendas comprar monedas de oro emitidas por la FNMT (tiradas relativamente bajas, valor intrínseco por su peso, ...)???
> 
> Gracias de antemano y un saludo



Yo de monedas españolas no quiero saber nada la verdad..conociendo a los individuos que tienen por distribuidores se quitan las ganas de comprarles....

No se que decirte, yo personalmente pienso que hay mejores opciones antes que invertir en esas monedas de oro...pero tampoco conozco el valor de mercado de dichas monedas, es un género que me niego a trabajar debido a la falta de seriedad de la FNMT y su círculo.

Saludos!


----------



## maragold (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Yo de monedas españolas no quiero saber nada la verdad..conociendo a los individuos que tienen por distribuidores se quitan las ganas de comprarles....
> 
> No se que decirte, yo personalmente pienso que hay mejores opciones antes que invertir en esas monedas de oro...pero tampoco conozco el valor de mercado de dichas monedas, es un género que me niego a trabajar debido a la falta de seriedad de la FNMT y su círculo.
> 
> Saludos!



Pues ya me estás acojonando. Si un experto español me dice que hay falta de seriedad... dónde me meto???... :S
Pero lo dices porque son unos timadores?... unos careros?... porque son pocos (y cobardes... )

Me recomendarías entonces otras monedas de oro???.. cuáles??

Saludos


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Pues ya me estás acojonando. Si un experto español me dice que hay falta de seriedad... dónde me meto???... :S
> Pero lo dices porque son unos timadores?... unos careros?... porque son pocos (y cobardes... )
> 
> Me recomendarías entonces otras monedas de oro???.. cuáles??
> ...



Yo soy español pero no se si experto ...  digamos que no me va mal, pero he tenido que ir cerrando muchos campos debido a la falta de seriedad.
En primer lugar hubo problemas en su día con la FNMT y la serie de Dalí, pues parece ser que los "alguien" se encargó de hacer en China sets idénticos, pero de nickel con baño de plata....

Por no hablar de lo que hacen con los euros españoles...que más de una vez se les ha pillado fabricando el blister a nivel privado, meter euros "normales" y venderlos como carteras originales de la FNMT.....



Bueno, creo que otros foreros te pueden asesorar mejor que yo en monedas de oro, ya que sólo suelo trabajar las de oro bolsa..panda, mexico..etc.

Creo que es tan buena idea invertir en oro como en plata, yo creo que no deberías cerrarte sólo al oro, pero si así lo quieres..busca piezas extranjeras que se venden al peso (por ejemplo Liberia tiene monedas de 1 kilo de oro muy bonitas), y que si algún día las quieres vender, posiblemente les saques algo más ante los coleccionistas.


----------



## hinka (18 Mar 2010)

Las tiffany del 2010, las tiene todas vendidas? Y que precio tienen o tenian?


----------



## maragold (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Yo soy español pero no se si experto ...  digamos que no me va mal, pero he tenido que ir cerrando muchos campos debido a la falta de seriedad.
> En primer lugar hubo problemas en su día con la FNMT y la serie de Dalí, pues parece ser que los "alguien" se encargó de hacer en China sets idénticos, pero de nickel con baño de plata....
> 
> Por no hablar de lo que hacen con los euros españoles...que más de una vez se les ha pillado fabricando el blister a nivel privado, meter euros "normales" y venderlos como carteras originales de la FNMT.....
> ...



:8:
Precisamente de la emisión de Dalí del año pasado se han vendido varias en los últimos meses en Alemania a precios en torno a los 30€/gramo. Pero claro, me gasto casi 900 napos en una moneda y resulta que es una falsificación china y me da un patatús !!!...::
Supongo que una vez recibidas se ve claramente que son bañadas en oro, no???

Lo de comprar un kilo de oro... no me llega pa tanto... como he dicho antes la intención es invertir de 1.000 a 2.000 € al mes los próximos 12 meses. Quizá podría comprar una o dos "bullion" de esas al mes.

La plata no me lo he planteado, la verdad. Me da la sensación de que ocupa mucho y que no tiene tanta demanda. Pero la verdad es que ni idea, soy novato total.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Yo de monedas españolas no quiero saber nada la verdad..conociendo a los individuos que tienen por distribuidores se quitan las ganas de comprarles....
> 
> No se que decirte, yo personalmente pienso que hay mejores opciones antes que invertir en esas monedas de oro...pero tampoco conozco el valor de mercado de dichas monedas, es un género que me niego a trabajar debido a la falta de seriedad de la FNMT y su círculo.
> 
> Saludos!




En efecto. En general es el problema de entrar en un mercado de monedas controlado y manipulable. Las monedas de la FNMT llevan IVA y además pagas un overspot importantísimo. En plan de invertir en metal no sale a cuenta. Lo mejor son las monedas bullion internacional.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (18 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> La plata no me lo he planteado, la verdad. Me da la sensación de que ocupa mucho y que no tiene tanta demanda. Pero la verdad es que ni idea, soy novato total.
> 
> Saludos



Para mí el oro. La plata ni con un palo. Es u metal superabundante e industrial que no tiene futuro en una crisis de larga duración. Como moneda tapoco tiene "sex appeal". Si acaso metales raros del grupo platínidos que son irremplazables pero plata? para qué? 

Que conste que la tengo pero ahí está ocupando espacio esperando que haya una gran guerra para llegar a valer algo.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> :
> Supongo que una vez recibidas se ve claramente que son bañadas en oro, no???
> 
> 
> ...




A simple vista es casi casi imposible saberlo. Pésalas y asi sales de dudas. Las falsas varían siempre un par de gramos tanto arriba como abajo.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

hinka dijo:


> Las tiffany del 2010, las tiene todas vendidas? Y que precio tienen o tenian?



Todas las que tenía apartadas para inversores si, vendidas, cada año hay tortas para ellas. Son 999 monedas para todo el mundo. Ahora mismo tengo 5, pero no me interesa venderlas a un precio que no sea para coleccionista +/-180-250 (se venden solas).
Su precio inicial no llegaba a los 70 euros, y eso fue el día 1 de marzo, a fecha de hoy, yo pago 130 por cada moneda que me vendan de tiffany art 2010.

Este año habrá otras piezas "clave" pero tiffany no habrá otra hasta el año que viene.:´´(


----------



## maragold (18 Mar 2010)

Las dos primeras adquisiciones han sido de 200 € y una de ellas tiene unos puntitos rojos como de tinta. Por cierto, qué leches son esas manchas y cómo se limpian??? 

Pero se hacen falsificaciones de todas las emisiones???
También se falsifican las bullion???

Vamos, que tengo que comprarme una balanza de precisión si quiero invertir en monedas de oro... empezamos bien... :S


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Pero se hacen falsificaciones de todas las emisiones???
> También se falsifican las bullion???




Todas no lo se, pero no lo creo, lo que si te digo que en mis manos he tenido pandas falsos a patadas...se han debido juntar todos en Madrid por que la gente es lo único que intenta colarme....estos pandas es diferente, *ademas de no tener valor facial*, el peso no llega ni de lejos... pero aun asi la gente..por si cuela...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> A simple vista es casi casi imposible saberlo. Pésalas y asi sales de dudas. Las falsas varían siempre un par de gramos tanto arriba como abajo.



¿Arriba? Será abajo, y a mano (sin báscula) se debería notar también si son de nickel...


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Arriba? Será abajo, y a mano (sin báscula) se debería notar también si son de nickel...



Arriba o abajo, depende del chinito fabricante :XX:

Depende de si le mete cobre a su creación


Edito: a mano es más dificil ya que vienen bañadas en plata, o eres experto, o al menos entendido, o... mejor no compres xD


----------



## silber (18 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Vamos, que tengo que comprarme una balanza de precisión si quiero invertir en monedas de oro... empezamos bien... :S



Por eso no te preocupes, los chinos que venden en ebay te la ponen en casa, con precision de centimos de gramo, por unos 8 €.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> Por eso no te preocupes, los chinos que venden en ebay te la ponen en casa, con precision de centimos de gramo, por unos 8 €.



Mira que como les de por calibrarlas mal para que asi sus onzas den el peso... ))):XX:


----------



## maragold (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Mira que como les de por calibrarlas mal para que asi sus onzas den el peso... ))):XX:



Joé, como sigais así me vuelvo con mis sellos y mis cartitas del siglo XVIII... ienso:

...que también se falsifican, por cierto...
:´(


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Todas no lo se, pero no lo creo, lo que si te digo que en mis manos he tenido pandas falsos a patadas...se han debido juntar todos en Madrid por que la gente es lo único que intenta colarme....estos pandas es diferente, *ademas de no tener valor facial*, el peso no llega ni de lejos... pero aun asi la gente..por si cuela...



Por aquí, hace tiempo, desenmascaramos a uno que vendía monedas chinas en Ebay de 1 Kg...pero pesaban 800 gramos...

Tener una balanza de precisión es lo mínimo. Recomiendo también un pie de rey digital.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Mira que como les de por calibrarlas mal para que asi sus onzas den el peso... ))):XX:



Jo,jo,jo,...pues todas las básculas electrónicas vienen de china...

Hace unos meses me pasé por un "compro oro" con un pakillo (100 ptas de Franco). En su báscula les pesaba 8 gramos...y pagaban la plata a 20 céntimos el gramo...:8:


----------



## andreu (19 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Todas no lo se, pero no lo creo, lo que si te digo que en mis manos he tenido pandas falsos a patadas...se han debido juntar todos en Madrid por que la gente es lo único que intenta colarme....estos pandas es diferente, *ademas de no tener valor facial*, el peso no llega ni de lejos... pero aun asi la gente..por si cuela...



ESOS NO SON PANDAS FALSOS, 
son medallas perfectamente legales en china,
pero han de tener "UNAS CARACTERISTICAS DIFERENTES" -como indica todo aquel que habla de este tema, siempre con las mismas palabras- de las piezas acuñadas por la mint china, porque los falsificadores en china pueden tener problemas SUMAMENTE GRAVES,pero de lo mas graves (te dan un billete, sin vuelta para el otro sitio). SON GENTE SERIA con estas cosas.

Lo que encuentras son vendedores sin escrupulos que venden medallas COMO SI FUERAN MONEDAS ( PERO NO VENDEN MONEDAS FALSAS).

Estos temas se debian consultar en el hilo adecuado a este asunto. Ilustrarlo con fotos (por quien consulta o contesta a la duda), seria más clarificador.


----------



## femstore (19 Mar 2010)

andreu dijo:


> Lo que encuentras son vendedores sin escrupulos que venden medallas COMO SI FUERAN MONEDAS ( PERO NO VENDEN MONEDAS FALSAS).
> 
> .



Cierto es, me he expresado mal. Venden Tokens como si fueran monedas...por si cuela.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Mar 2010)

*EN VENTA LIBETAD MEXICANA DE 37,5GR de oro puro al precio del spot.*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *EN VENTA LIBETAD MEXICANA DE 37,5GR de oro puro al precio del spot.*



¿Te has acojonado con el bajón de hace media hora?


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Te has acojonado con el bajón de hace media hora?



Que va, estoy muy tranquilo con el resto de mis otras monedas... ;-)

Si repasas paginas anterioires, tb la puse en venta ayer o antesdeayer, pero como aqui hablais de todo me habeis "hundido" mi anuncio


----------



## silverdaemon (22 Mar 2010)

*Consulta a numismaticos*



femstore dijo:


> Vendo monedas de 1 oz de plata. El precio incluye el iva 16% tanto si se quiere factura como si no.
> También dispongo de otros tipos de monedas para inversión, soy numismático profesional.
> 
> la tabla sale un poco un poco mal, pongo el enlace de mi web donde figuran los precios. Se pueden recoger en mano en Madrid o en las convenciones donde participamos sin incrementar el precio final. La mayoría de ellas encapsuladas y TODAS totalmente nuevas en calidad PROOF. Ni oro direct, ni arriesgarse a comprar en Alemania! que en España tenemos buenos productos jaja.
> ...



Buenas

Habiendo visto los precios de femstore, he de decir que para grandes cantidades si tiene buenos precios, al menos en las típicas bullion de plata

Quisiera hacer una consulta a los numismáticos del foro acerca de las recomendaciones de FemStore sobre monedas de paises pequeños de oceania que me ha pasado por MP otro forero: he estado mirando en ebay y no acabo de entender que monedas que segun FemStore son rarísimas y han de subir como la espuma porque los coleccionistas las demandan apenas tengan pujas en ebay USA a precios inferiores a los que se ofrecen en esta tienda. 

¿Realmente adquieren valor numismático con el tiempo? porque por esos precios te puedes comprar Thalers Alemanes muy majos y esos si que nunca pierden valor?


----------



## silber (22 Mar 2010)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Habiendo visto los precios de femstore, he de decir que para grandes cantidades si tiene buenos precios, al menos en las típicas bullion de plata
> 
> ...




Para grandes cantidades supongo que tendra mejores precios aun (no aparecen en la tabla), pero para pequeñas cantidades tambien es mas barato que alemania, las 100 filarmonicas estan mas baratas que en alemania o a precio similar al aleman mas barato.

repecto a las de coleccion, yo tambien he visto que algunas pujas de las mas exclusivas quedan bastante por debajo de lo que piden otros vendedores a precio fijo. Parece que son pocos los vendedores que hay a precio fijo, y el precio similar en todos ellos, pero cuando alguna es a subasta, lo mismo a veces se vende cara como que otras veces se queda descolgada en precio. No parece que sea algo tan seguro, sino que parece que hay riesgo de que un buen dia no se paguen esos precios y se pierda dinero, ya que esta claro que no tienen ese valor intrinseco, sino que se paga el capricho y la exclusividad, y eso es muy subjetivo. Se puede pagar hoy y mañana no.


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> Parece que son pocos los vendedores que hay a precio fijo, y el precio similar en todos ellos, pero cuando alguna es a subasta, lo mismo a veces se vende cara como que otras veces se queda descolgada en precio. No parece que sea algo tan seguro, sino que parece que hay riesgo de que un buen dia no se paguen esos precios y se pierda dinero, ya que esta claro que no tienen ese valor intrinseco, sino que se paga el capricho y la exclusividad, y eso es muy subjetivo. Se puede pagar hoy y mañana no.



El "tema" no es ese. Yo en mi web puedo pedir por una moneda 500 euros o 5000, y cualquiera la puede encontrar por ahi en 100 o en 10000.
El tema es que esa moneda, a ese precio, es para el caprichoso que la quiera, y si alguien la encuentra más barata, que la compre.

La inversión en esas monedas, no lleva ese camino. Vuelvo al ejemplo de la perla. Este año las he vendido hasta 50 euros. Ahora decidme en que subasta se queda por debajo de ese precio.


Esta semana salen otras apuestas fuertes, en mi web rondan los 150 euros, pero los inversores siguen pudiendolas comprar por bastante menos. ¿Quiere decir que las podrán vender por 150 euros?
tal vez, o tal vez no, pero no deben mirar eso. Deben mirar que si la moneda sale en 60, por ejemplo, en cuanto se está vendiendo ahora mismo en subasta, el precio menor encontrado, y luego pensad si merece la pena o no.

Como comenté anteriormente, si alguien no se quiere arriesgar, que no lo haga.
Si alguien quiere, tiene varias opciones, entre ellas:
- Me compra con un contrato en el que se especifique que yo al cabo de X meses (máximo 6) le doy hasta un 15% más (mínimo un 10%) por las mismas monedas.
- Me compra y "se busca la vida para venderlo él".
- Me compra y acordamos que al cabo de X meses me vende con el % acordado una parte, y la otra se la queda o la vende por su cuenta.

Hay más opciones, pero estas son las más usadas.

No confundais precios de coleccionista, con precio de comerciantes o con precio de inversores. Yo tengo que venderlas a inversores de tal forma que yo sepa a ciencia cierta que no voy a perder dinero, si no que ganaré en la primera venta, y ganaré aún más cuando las recompre con un 15%.

Tamién os digo que esto no es un milagro ni la fuente de los chollos. Hay monedas que ya no están disponibles para inversores, y un inversor no puede elegir la cantidad que quiere meter siempre. Ya que igual ahora mismo alguien quiere invertir 5000 euros y yo sólo puedo ofrecerle hasta 2000 para estas condiciones.

Invito a quien quiera hacer la prueba con una pequeña cantidad, menos de 500 euros, y que luego comente su experiencia.
Esta semana recibo monedas que sé que van a dar buen beneficio en cosa de un mes..sé que si me equivoco, el que invierta ganará al menos un 5% en un mes, y si acierto, un 10% en dos meses....si, ya lo sé....que al peso no supera los 20 euros.....pero vuelvo a repetir, no tiene nada que ver la inversión en valor del metal, a la inversión en coleccionismo. Igual que hay expertos en los metales de bolsa, hay otros expertos que lo podemos ser en otros tipos de mercados. Luego quien se lo quiera creer y quiera probar...eso es tema aparte, pero si yo vivo de esto, os puedo asegurar que no es por vender plata a bullion.


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> Para grandes cantidades supongo que tendra mejores precios aun (no aparecen en la tabla), pero para pequeñas cantidades tambien es mas barato que alemania, las 100 filarmonicas estan mas baratas que en alemania o a precio similar al aleman mas barato.



Hay precios más bajos, para 500 monedas, 1000 ó 5000. Aunque realmente es una miseria lo que se gana con esto...


----------



## silber (22 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vuelvo al ejemplo de la perla. Este año las he vendido hasta 50 euros. Ahora decidme en que subasta se queda por debajo de ese precio.



Por debajo de ese precio ni una sola, con lo que comprando en 50€ no se pierde. Las más baratas que he visto en ebay son una 2008 a 72,11$, y del 2009 una a 85$ y otra a 65€, mas luego los gastos de envio claro esta.

A mi de todos modos lo que me interesa es la moneda basta, y aunque tengo mucha carga, si bajase la plata como en julio de 2009 compraria mas y si tu precio se pone como en alemania esta claro que te la compro a ti.


----------



## maruel (22 Mar 2010)

Hola.
Acabo de intentar hacer un pedido de monedas de plata a anlagegold24
y me aparece un mensaje que no envían a España, a alguien mas le ha pasado?
Un saludo.


----------



## silber (22 Mar 2010)

maruel dijo:


> Hola.
> Acabo de intentar hacer un pedido de monedas de plata a anlagegold24
> y me aparece un mensaje que no envían a España, a alguien mas le ha pasado?
> Un saludo.



Han cumplido el cupo de envios por tema del Iva maximo, pero te quedan porron de empresas en alemania; o mejor aun, femstore que lo tienes en españa y a muy buen precio.


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> A mi de todos modos lo que me interesa es la moneda basta, y aunque tengo mucha carga, si bajase la plata como en julio de 2009 compraria mas y si tu precio se pone como en alemania esta claro que te la compro a ti.



Todo se andará 
El problema es que yo no compro fijándome en la plata, si no en el precio numismático., pero como compro en función del metal...si ves que la cosa baja y yo estoy "alelao" me pegas un toque y te digo el mejor precio que puedo conseguirte.


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> Han cumplido el cupo de envios por tema del Iva maximo, pero te quedan porron de empresas en alemania; o mejor aun, femstore que lo tienes en españa y a muy buen precio.




El jueves marcho a Bilbao que el viernes hay convención alli,
con esto quiero decir que casi con total seguridad los precios que he puesto son hasta mi fin de existencias...y creo que eso se resume a esa convención.
Más adelante traeré más...pero precios ni idea....


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El jueves marcho a Bilbao que el viernes hay convención alli,
> con esto quiero decir que casi con total seguridad los precios que he puesto son hasta mi fin de existencias...y creo que eso se resume a esa convención.
> Más adelante traeré más...pero precios ni idea....



OSTIAS!!! Vienes a mi tierra!! A que convencion que hay aqui?
Me vendes unos pandas a un precio majo? ;-) (Y te enseño mi tierra xD)


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

Jaja, llevaré todo mi arsenal hasta que se agote!
Asi que si te apetece pasarte, por mi encantado! Además Bilbao es una de las mejores convenciones en el ámbito nacional, habrá mucha gente con todo tipo de monedas y posiblemente lingotes y demás...


La convención es:

Viernes 26
Hotel Villa de Bilbao
Organizador: Numismática Lavín
Telefono de organización: 944 158 010
Horario: de 9:30 de la mañana hasta las 14:00 horas, y luego después de comer, de 16:00 horas a 19:00 (aunque muchos vendedores recogen a medio día, yo suelo quedarme hasta que acabe)


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, se me olvidaba!
SÓLO para la convención....
si alguien va a la convención y se queda *todo* lo que llevo de bullion, le hago un 5% sobre el precio marcado para 100 unidades.


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Jaja, llevaré todo mi arsenal hasta que se agote!
> Asi que si te apetece pasarte, por mi encantado! Además Bilbao es una de las mejores convenciones en el ámbito nacional, habrá mucha gente con todo tipo de monedas y posiblemente lingotes y demás...
> 
> 
> ...



Entrada libre??

Para tema de monedas, tienes un privi.....


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Entrada libre??
> 
> Para tema de monedas, tienes un privi.....



Libre y totalmente gratuita.
Hay dos salones, uno pequeño que es donde se examinan los lotes de subastas, y donde estará el organizador y yo (que hay aire acondcionado j jiji); y otro grande con el resto de comerciantes ya que prefieren estar ahi.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *EN VENTA LIBETAD MEXICANA DE 37,5GR de oro puro al precio del spot.*



up, que hoy estaria a un 938 €


----------



## silber (23 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> up, que hoy estaria a un 938 €



Parece de oro autentico. 
Es broma. Al spot y ¿aun no las vendido? Es increible que nadie aproveche tan buena ocasion


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2010)

maruel dijo:


> Hola.
> Acabo de intentar hacer un pedido de monedas de plata a anlagegold24
> y me aparece un mensaje que no envían a España, a alguien mas le ha pasado?
> Un saludo.



Prueba en cualquier otra tienda online:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


----------



## maruel (23 Mar 2010)

Pues ayer les envie un correo para preguntar los motivos y la contestación es la siguiente:

"Gracias por su solicitud.

Desafortunadamente, no podemos por razones de seguridad, ya no se entregará a todos los países. Aquí, lamentablemente, cae España de nuestros países."

En resumidas cuentas, como envían por Correos..... :abajo:

Un saludo.


----------



## andreu (23 Mar 2010)

andreu dijo:


> ESOS NO SON PANDAS FALSOS,
> son medallas perfectamente legales en china,
> pero han de tener "UNAS CARACTERISTICAS DIFERENTES" -como indica todo aquel que habla de este tema, siempre con las mismas palabras- de las piezas acuñadas por la mint china, porque los falsificadores en china pueden tener problemas SUMAMENTE GRAVES,pero de lo mas graves (te dan un billete, sin vuelta para el otro sitio). SON GENTE SERIA con estas cosas.
> 
> ...



SI SE ME PERMITE (si no que el moderador lo borre- pero creo que es util - NO TENGO NADA QUE VER CON EL SR.), y con referencia a este tema , un enlace de ebay (con BUENAS PRACTICAS DE VENDEDOR :

http://***.ebay.es/lote-3-medallas-...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item1c10e6a315

lote 3 medallas CHINAS 2009 -08-07 CU-NI -PLATA 999 mls (actualmente en venta)

en el anuncio expresa claramente que son MEDALLAS y el peso....

Una persona honesta como debe ser.....


----------



## femstore (23 Mar 2010)

andreu dijo:


> SI SE ME PERMITE (si no que el moderador lo borre- pero creo que es util - NO TENGO NADA QUE VER CON EL SR.), y con referencia a este tema , un enlace de ebay (con BUENAS PRACTICAS DE VENDEDOR :
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/lote-3-medallas-...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item1c10e6a315
> 
> ...




Pero indica que las medallas no tienen más plata que la que las recubre en el baño?
normalmente los vededores de ebay las venden como "aleacion de CUNI y plata 999" y eso es totalmente falso. Son de metal base con un ligero (ligerísimo) baño de plata. He visto que mucha gente las compra por que piensan que tienen más gramos de plata de lo que realmente es.


----------



## femstore (23 Mar 2010)

maruel dijo:


> Pues ayer les envie un correo para preguntar los motivos y la contestación es la siguiente:
> 
> "Gracias por su solicitud.
> 
> ...



He llamado personalmente a un par de "casas" alemanas de las "famosas" y añaden que desde marzo están teniendo muchos problemas con envíos a España.
Ahora es necesario tener un código EORI para recibir ciertos productos de otros países europeos, y ese código sólo te lo dan si estás dado de alta en el registro de operaciones intracomunitarias (y aún asi, depende de que sector).

Literalmente me han dicho que en lo que va de mes ha retenido más de 150 envíos ha España, y el 98% de ellos han sido devueltos "pa casa" ya que la mayoría de compradores no tienen tal código.

Vamos que el amigo ZP con tal de sacar pasta va a controlar hasta los envíos entre paises europeos...se va a poner la cosa fina fina...


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> Parece de oro autentico.
> Es broma. Al spot y ¿aun no las vendido? Es increible que nadie aproveche tan buena ocasion



Ya ves.... ya me parece buen precio al spot porque antes que malvenderla en algun compro oro me la quedo.

La pena es que sin la pasta de esta no voy a poder comprar los pandas que quiero este año... :-(


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2010)

maruel dijo:


> Pues ayer les envie un correo para preguntar los motivos y la contestación es la siguiente:
> 
> "Gracias por su solicitud.
> 
> ...



¿Quien te ha contestado eso?

La mayoría de tiendas online alemanas no envían por correos sino por mensajeros. Aquí muchos foreros han comprado desde hace tiempo y ningún problema.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> up, que hoy estaria a un 938 €



Por cierto, flipo con ebay... se estan vendiendo MUY por encima de los 1000 €...

http://***.ebay.es/1947-MEXICO-50-P...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53e0581336

http://***.ebay.es/1944-MEXICO-50-P...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53e0492742

¿Alguien ha vendido por ebay alguna de estas? Lo digo porque aun quitando comisiones puede merecer la pena....

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> He llamado personalmente a un par de "casas" alemanas de las "famosas" y añaden que desde marzo están teniendo muchos problemas con envíos a España.
> Ahora es necesario tener un código EORI para recibir ciertos productos de otros países europeos, y ese código sólo te lo dan si estás dado de alta en el registro de operaciones intracomunitarias (y aún asi, depende de que sector).
> 
> Literalmente me han dicho que en lo que va de mes ha retenido más de 150 envíos ha España, y el 98% de ellos han sido devueltos "pa casa" ya que la mayoría de compradores no tienen tal código.
> ...



A ver, elabora eso. ¿Qué tiendas te han dicho eso? Lo del código EORI será para empresas y no para particulares ¿no?

Hay libre circulación de bienes dentro de la UE. No creo que puedan poner ninguna traba.

Saludos.


----------



## etnedione (23 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, flipo con ebay... se estan vendiendo MUY por encima de los 1000 €...
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/1947-MEXICO-50-P...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53e0581336
> 
> ...



Las monedas estan perfectas, y el vendedor tiene mas de 50000 votos por eso el precio.
Aunque igualmente se quedara con 900, ya que 100 se iran en comisiones.


----------



## etnedione (23 Mar 2010)

etnedione dijo:


> Las monedas estan perfectas, y el vendedor tiene mas de 50000 votos por eso el precio.
> Aunque igualmente se quedara con 900, ya que 100 se iran en comisiones.



En USA la numismatica mexicana es muy valorada.


----------



## maruel (23 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Quien te ha contestado eso?
> 
> La mayoría de tiendas online alemanas no envían por correos sino por mensajeros. Aquí muchos foreros han comprado desde hace tiempo y ningún problema.



Todos los pedidos que he hecho a Anlagegold24,me los han enviado por correos.

Respuesta textual:

"Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachfrage.

Leider können wir aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen, nicht mehr alle Länder beliefern. Hier fällt leider auc Spanien aus unserem Lieferland.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tobias Bätz

GfM Gesellschaft für Münzeditionen GmbH
Celler Straße 106 d
D-38518 Gifhorn

eMail: tobias.baetz@gfmshop.de
Website: Gesellschaft für Münzeditionen, Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Geschäftsführer: Dipl.-Betriebswirt Henry Schwarz
Sitz der Gesellschaft: Gifhorn
Handelsregister: HRB 100424
Amtsgericht Hildesheim"


----------



## femstore (23 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, elabora eso. ¿Qué tiendas te han dicho eso? Lo del código EORI será para empresas y no para particulares ¿no?
> 
> Hay libre circulación de bienes dentro de la UE. No creo que puedan poner ninguna traba.
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente, el EORI es para empresas, de tal forma que las puedan tener controladas y no haya trampitas con las facturas y demás, pero si eres particular, gracias a eso, ahora tienes que pagar el IVA si quieres retirar las monedas de aduanas, ya que "no es justo" que un particular pueda comprar al mismo precio que una empresa, pues sobre él debe repercutir el IVA final.


Dos tiendas de mi confianza, a las que suelo comprar, por ello prefiero no decir el nombre.


----------



## jchopinn (23 Mar 2010)

Algun kruger o filarmonica en venta a buen precio?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Efectivamente, el EORI es para empresas, de tal forma que las puedan tener controladas y no haya trampitas con las facturas y demás, pero si eres particular, gracias a eso, ahora tienes que pagar el IVA si quieres retirar las monedas de aduanas, ya que "no es justo" que un particular pueda comprar al mismo precio que una empresa, pues sobre él debe repercutir el IVA final.



Los envíos de Alemania no pasan por Aduanas, al menos que hayan cambiado algo hace poco. El particular si paga el IVA, pero el IVA alemán que es de sólo un 7% en vez del 16% (18% dentro de poco) de aquí. Por eso la gente del foro compra allí.



femstore dijo:


> Dos tiendas de mi confianza, a las que suelo comprar, por ello prefiero no decir el nombre.



Pues bueno....te tendremos que creer...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2010)

maruel dijo:


> Todos los pedidos que he hecho a Anlagegold24,me los han enviado por correos.



En Anlagegold tienes la opción de que te lo envíen por mensajero. Si han enido algún problema con Correos de España es posible que por eso no quieran enviarlo por correo ordinario.


----------



## femstore (23 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los envíos de Alemania no pasan por Aduanas, al menos que hayan cambiado algo hace poco. El particular si paga el IVA, pero el IVA alemán que es de sólo un 7% en vez del 16% (18% dentro de poco) de aquí. Por eso la gente del foro compra allí.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues bueno....te tendremos que creer...




Igual han sido casos peculiares, pero debido al alto porcentaje me extraña.
Yo he tenido problemas con unos cuantos envios por culpa del EORI, y segun parece, desde marzo toca pagar el 16% pese a que sea de origen de la UE...esto útlimo aun por contrastar...pero si algun forero más sigue pidiendo a Alemania y tiene problemas..que lo vaya diciendo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Igual han sido casos peculiares, pero debido al alto porcentaje me extraña.
> Yo he tenido problemas con unos cuantos envios por culpa del EORI, y segun parece, desde marzo toca pagar el 16% pese a que sea de origen de la UE...esto útlimo aun por contrastar...pero si algun forero más sigue pidiendo a Alemania y tiene problemas..que lo vaya diciendo



Si. Y si no tiene problemas también (ya que todos compráis en Alemania)...De esas cuestiones acostumbramos a hacer un seguimiento detallado en el foro.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2010)

Sin ánimo de polemizar, creo que estais confundiendo las operaciones interiores en la Unión Europea con las importaciones. Una cosa es el censo de operadores intracomunitarios y otra el EORI.
En cuanto al tratamiento del IVA en unas y otras ya se ha aclarado aquí en bastantes ocasiones. Y es distinto para los empresarios que para los particulares.

No es lo mismo comprar en Alemania y traértelo que efectuar esa compra por correo y que te lo envíen. Y tampoco es lo mismo comprarlo como empresa que comprarlo como particular.


----------



## EJPANYA_KK (24 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

Os recuerdo que sigo vendiendo Oro:

50 Pesos (centenario).

Y plata:

Filarmónicas de Viena.

Saludos.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (24 Mar 2010)

EJPANYA_KK dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Os recuerdo que sigo vendiendo Oro:
> 
> ...



A ver que me aclare. ¿Cuál es el precio sobre spot si compro *monedas* de oro?
Y: ¿cuál es el tamaño y precio más pequeño en el que podría comprar *lingote* oro?
quiero decir, se venden estas de 1 gramo aquí ?


----------



## silber (24 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> A ver que me aclare. ¿Cuál es el precio sobre spot si compro *monedas* de oro?
> Y: ¿cuál es el tamaño y precio más pequeño en el que podría comprar *lingote* oro?
> quiero decir, se venden estas de 1 gramo aquí ?




¿Pa que vas a comprar un gramo? Pagaras mucho premium y no servira nunca para nada al ser tan poca cantidad.

Compra unas cuantas onzas en moneda y dejate de tonterias.

En ciode tienes las Maples ahora a 859 €, y en belgica en Munters estan a 836, con el spot a 813 €.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> A ver que me aclare. ¿Cuál es el precio sobre spot si compro *monedas* de oro?
> Y: ¿cuál es el tamaño y precio más pequeño en el que podría comprar *lingote* oro?
> quiero decir, se venden estas de 1 gramo aquí ?



Yo tengo en venta mi libertad mexicana al spot del oro, no vas a pagar nada por encima del precio de la cotizacion actual del oro.
Actualmente 975 € pues tiene 37,5gr de oro puro, mas que una moneda de una onza normal 







Aprovecho para preguntar... ¿cual era la pagina de austria (creo) que compraban y vendian monedas in situ? Pues si no la vendo igual este verano me hago un viajecito pa alli y la vende, pues la mejor oferta actual es de orodirect por 880 € y paso de venderla por debajo del spot


----------



## Gotterdamerung (24 Mar 2010)

silber dijo:


> ¿Pa que vas a comprar un gramo? Pagaras mucho premium y no servira nunca para nada al ser tan poca cantidad.
> 
> Compra unas cuantas onzas en moneda y dejate de tonterias.
> 
> En ciode tienes las Maples ahora a 859 €, y en belgica en Munters estan a 836, con el spot a 813 €.



Gracias hamijos pero busco unidades de valor pequeño, pensando en poder usarlo como moneda en caso de emergencia; así que unidades que valgan 800 y pico euros no me sirven. Queria algo como mucho 30 euros la pieza o asi. No pienso en plata porque me jode pagar el IVA.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (24 Mar 2010)

Joder, mirando lingote de lo mas pequeño de oro veo que tiene una diferencia de precio con el spot de la hostia !


84 EUROS


----------



## Germain (24 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Gracias hamijos pero busco unidades de valor pequeño, pensando en poder usarlo como moneda en caso de emergencia; así que unidades que valgan 800 y pico euros no me sirven. Queria algo como mucho 30 euros la pieza o asi. No pienso en plata porque me jode pagar el IVA.



Mira las monedas de 2 y 2,5 pesos mejicanas. Tienen 1,6 y 2 gramos respectivamente, de oro 0,900. Yo también estoy interesado en este tipo de "calderilla".


----------



## racional (24 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Joder, mirando lingote de lo mas pequeño de oro veo que tiene una diferencia de precio con el spot de la hostia !
> 
> 
> 84 EUROS




Si, cuanto mas pequeño mas caro vale.


----------



## JAD (25 Mar 2010)

Hola:

El año pasado en anlagegold el envio fue por mensajería privada, tras un tiempo ya sabeis que cambiaron el IVA al llegar a un tope o algo así de importaciones a España.

Este año (hace tres dias) me ha llegado por correos, el paquete a la puerta y sin escolta de hacienda ni aduanas, menos mal. El IVA de la plata al 7%. Llego en unos 15 dias y sin ningún problema. Eso si un kruger a 864€, que ojo tengo..... Culpa tuya Monster ::::.

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Joder, mirando lingote de lo mas pequeño de oro veo que tiene una diferencia de precio con el spot de la hostia !
> 
> 
> 84 EUROS



Es lo que tiene las piezas pequeñas,que llevan un overspot DE LA OSTIA xD

Concretamente ese de un 50% o asi


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

Dejaos de microlingotes y mariconadas que pagáis mas mano de obra que metal.

De onza p'arriba y si queréis menudeo obligatorio pasarse por Bruselas o por eBay para no hacer el primo.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Dejaos de microlingotes y mariconadas que pagáis mas mano de obra que metal.
> 
> De onza p'arriba y si queréis menudeo obligatorio pasarse por Bruselas o por eBay para no hacer el primo.



Lo del eBay está complicadete, aunque algo se rasca, sobretodo en el extranjero.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo tengo en venta mi libertad mexicana al spot del oro, no vas a pagar nada por encima del precio de la cotizacion actual del oro.
> Actualmente 975 € pues tiene 37,5gr de oro puro, mas que una moneda de una onza normal
> 
> 
> ...




nadie sabe?


edito, las encontre, http://www.munters.be y http://www.eurogold.be/ ....

jode, en una me pagan por la libertad 970 napos... que pena que hasta verano no pase por alli....


----------



## Gotterdamerung (25 Mar 2010)

Hamijos, esto seria lo ideal para mi:

a $17.91 cada una (pero hay que pedir min 50)








Reverso:






Son monedas de plata de 1 onza que pueden partirse facilmente en 4 trozos de 1/4 de onza, ideales para usar como moneda de cambio cuando todo se venga abajo.


Encontrado aquí: http://bullion.nwtmint.com/silver_stagecoach.php


----------



## Acredito (25 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Joder, mirando lingote de lo mas pequeño de oro veo que tiene una diferencia de precio con el spot de la hostia !



Pilla francos franceses que salen muy bien de precio, y si quieres algo más pequeño busca pahlevis, aunque se quedan a 30 euros el gramo...


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2010)

Un par de dudas... alguien sabe donde pillar capsulas para monedas??
Las de 1oz las tengo localizadas en ebay entorno a los 60-70cts.

Alguien sabe si en españa son mas baratas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Hamijos, esto seria lo ideal para mi:
> 
> a $17.91 cada una (pero hay que pedir min 50)
> 
> ...




El problema son las aduanas. Como te crujan el 16% te sale la onza de round a 15,60 euretes.


Tampoco creo en el "fraccinamiento". Siempre se podra cambiar una onza de plata por un paquetón de tebaco y pagar con tabaco.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Hamijos, esto seria lo ideal para mi:
> 
> a $17.91 cada una (pero hay que pedir min 50)
> 
> ...



Si te preocupa el fraccionamiento, no te compliques y compra quarters y half dollars hasta el año 64. Es la mejor solución que yo he encontrado. Son de plata 0,900 y pesan 0,18 y 0,36 oz respectivamente.


----------



## maragold (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El problema son las aduanas. Como te crujan el 16% te sale la onza de round a 15,60 euretes.
> 
> 
> Tampoco creo en el "fraccinamiento". Siempre se podra cambiar una onza de plata por un paquetón de tebaco y pagar con tabaco.



Joder, pero en serio creeis que se va a poner tan MAL la cosa ???

:S


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Joder, pero en serio creeis que se va a poner tan MAL la cosa ???
> 
> :S



Es complicado que se ponga tan mal la cosa, pero no imposible. No está de más estar preparado, pero tampoco te obsesiones.


----------



## maragold (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Es complicado que se ponga tan mal la cosa, pero no imposible. No está de más estar preparado, pero tampoco te obsesiones.



El camino que he iniciado no es para escenarios catastróficos. Estoy comprando monedas de oro conmemorativas de la FNMT. Si la cosa se pone muy mal, su valor numismático será 0 y encima a ver dónde voy con una moneda de Dalí de 27 gramos de oro puro... a cambiarla por tabaco como decía Monster???... 

Creo que voy a ir alternando una FNMT y una bullion cada mes (Kruger, Maple, Panda ???).

:


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> El camino que he iniciado no es para escenarios catastróficos. Estoy comprando monedas de oro conmemorativas de la FNMT. Si la cosa se pone muy mal, su valor numismático será 0 y encima a ver dónde voy con una moneda de Dalí de 27 gramos de oro puro... a cambiarla por tabaco como decía Monster???...
> 
> Creo que voy a ir alternando una FNMT y una bullion cada mes (Kruger, Maple, Panda ???).
> 
> :



Siempre podrás vender 27 gramos de oro puro.  Lo que tienes que hacer es aclararte con tus compras, si compras por valor numismático o por coleccionismo, las de la FNMT pueden estar bien, pero si compras por el metal, hay mejores monedas en donde meter tu dinero.


----------



## maragold (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Siempre podrás vender 27 gramos de oro puro.  Lo que tienes que hacer es aclararte con tus compras, si compras por valor numismático o por coleccionismo, las de la FNMT pueden estar bien, pero si compras por el metal, hay mejores monedas en donde meter tu dinero.



Es difícil aclararse cuando apenas llevo un mes (cuando empezó Marzo, no sabía ni lo que era una moneda bullion, ni el precio spot del metal, ni ná de ná...); encima el precio del metal está por las nubes, por lo que se pueden comprar monedas con cierto valor numismático prácticamente al valor de su peso (las que he adquirido de la FNMT hasn sido a 26€ el gramo). 
Tampoco tengo claro que la cosa vaya a ir tan mal (comprar como "seguro de vida": monedas bullion) y entonces la intención sería inversora (comprar valores numismáticos, supongo que se venderán mejor si el precio cae).

Dudas, tengo dudas. Por eso decía de ir a un 50%, no me parece mala idea (además intento comprar FNMT a precio spot). De las bullion no sé por cuales empezar: Kruger (por aquello de que son las más conocidas en el mundo), Filarmónicas (por aquello de ser de la UE)... o Pandas (por aquello del gigante asiático y tal...).

:fiufiu:


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Es difícil aclararse cuando apenas llevo un mes (cuando empezó Marzo, no sabía ni lo que era una moneda bullion, ni el precio spot del metal, ni ná de ná...); encima el precio del metal está por las nubes, por lo que se pueden comprar monedas con cierto valor numismático prácticamente al valor de su peso (las que he adquirido de la FNMT hasn sido a 26€ el gramo).
> Tampoco tengo claro que la cosa vaya a ir tan mal (comprar como "seguro de vida": monedas bullion) y entonces la intención sería inversora (comprar valores numismáticos, supongo que se venderán mejor si el precio cae).
> 
> Dudas, tengo dudas. Por eso decía de ir a un 50%, no me parece mala idea (además intento comprar FNMT a precio spot). De las bullion no sé por cuales empezar: Kruger (por aquello de que son las más conocidas en el mundo), Filarmónicas (por aquello de ser de la UE)... o Pandas (por aquello del gigante asiático y tal...).
> ...



Hombre, los más bonitos son los Panda.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Hombre, los más bonitos son los Panda.




y los que mas valor numismatico tienen a parte del precio del oro.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Hombre, los más bonitos son los Panda.



Y los Philharmoniker tan delgados que parecen hostias de oblea como panes. Los Nugget también son resultones de cojones. 

Luego están los Napoleones (160 euros) para llevar como calderilla en el bolsillo, duros como el coral y con ese tintineo que los distingue de la chatarra oficial... en fin... todo un mundo de posibilidades para todos los gustos y presupuestos.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y los Philarmonirker tan delgados que parecen hostias de oblea como panes. Los Nugget también son resultones de cojones.
> 
> Luego están los Napoleones (160 euros) para llevar como calderilla en el bolsillo, duros como el coral y con ese tintineo que los distingue de la chatarra oficial... en fin... todo un mundo de posibilidades para todos los gustos y presupuestos.



La moneda francesa también está muy bien, y en eBay aún la puedes encontrar a precios decentes.


----------



## jchopinn (30 Mar 2010)

Alguien de por aqui sabe quien vende algun kruger, filarmonica, maple?
Parece ser que los vendedores de moneda/lingote solamente son oro direct, oro express, oro ....!!
espero alguna oferta


----------



## EUE (30 Mar 2010)

Hola a todos.

Quiero hacer mi primera compra de oro, como inversión , bueno mas bien como valor refugio.
No tengo contactos, así que compro en orodirect o en los compra venta de oro de mi city. No me fio comprar por ebay y eso, al menos no me veo preparada para ello pues no quiero que me timen.
Hoy pregunté en un compra-venta y esto es lo que tenían: 20 pesos de oro mejicano (15 gr de oro puro) y me lo vendían a 415€
¿Como lo veis? ¿es una buena moneda? ¿que tengo que tener en cuenta para que no me timen? ¿es suficiente pesar y medir y comprobar que coincide con la moneda oficial? 
Un saludo filooreros!


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Mar 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Quiero hacer mi primera compra de oro, como inversión , bueno mas bien como valor refugio.
> No tengo contactos, así que compro en orodirect o en los compra venta de oro de mi city. No me fio comprar por ebay y eso, al menos no me veo preparada para ello pues no quiero que me timen.
> ...



A vote pronto, es un precio cojonudo, practicamente el spot del oro+1% o asi.
Yo tengo en venta la misma pero de 50 pesos y 37,5gr por si te interesa.

Para que no te timen, lo primero es tener una bascula con centesimas o milesimas, luego ya hay mas metodos.


----------



## ruben.600rr (30 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *Yo tengo en venta mi libertad mexicana* al spot del oro, no vas a pagar nada por encima del precio de la cotizacion actual del oro.
> Actualmente 975 € pues *tiene 37,5gr de oro puro*, mas que una moneda de una onza normal
> 
> 
> ...



¿Nadie vé nada raro aqui?

)


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Mar 2010)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Nadie vé nada raro aqui?
> 
> )



pues tu me diras que ves de raro en mi anuncio....


----------



## ruben.600rr (30 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pues tu me diras que ves de raro en mi anuncio....



A ver, contesta a las siguientes preguntas:

Tu tienes en venta una Libertad Mejicana de Oro ¿Cierto?

Dicha moneda sostienes que contiene 37,5g de Oro puro ¿Cierto?

Sigues sin ver nada raro ¿Cierto?

inocho:


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Mar 2010)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> A ver, contesta a las siguientes preguntas:
> 
> Tu tienes en venta una Libertad Mejicana de Oro ¿Cierto? Si, cierto, la tengo en venta.
> 
> ...



respondido


----------



## ruben.600rr (30 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> respondido



La moneda de Libertad Mejicana de Oro no existe con ese peso en Oro que comentas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertad_(coin)

Probablemente lo que tienes es un Centenario, con valor facial de 50 Pesos y contenido en Oro de 37,5g: Centenario - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

RR.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Mar 2010)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> La moneda de Libertad Mejicana de Oro no existe con ese peso en Oro que comentas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertad_(coin)
> 
> Probablemente lo que tienes es un Centenario, con valor facial de 50 Pesos y contenido en Oro de 37,5g: Centenario - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> RR.



hombre, yo la llamo libertad pues creo que la "chica" que sale representa eso.
Creo que lo que vendo esta claro con la descripcion y la imagen que puse


----------



## ruben.600rr (30 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> hombre, yo la llamo libertad pues creo que la "chica" que sale representa eso.
> Creo que lo que vendo esta claro con la descripcion y la imagen que puse



Tampoco hace falta que admitas tu error, suerte con tu venta y espero que no tengas problemas en el futuro con eso de "yo la llamo".

RR.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Mar 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> Alguien de por aqui sabe quien vende algun kruger, filarmonica, maple?
> Parece ser que los vendedores de moneda/lingote solamente son oro direct, oro express, oro ....!!
> espero alguna oferta



Comprale la moneda de 50 pesos a puntodecontrol ¿No la ves anunciada?

Saludos.


----------



## EJPANYA_KK (30 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Comprale la moneda de 50 pesos a puntodecontrol ¿No la ves anunciada?
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre yo también vendo Centenarios a buen precio y entrego en mano en Madrid.

Además tengo referencias entre los foreros que me han comprado y que pueden corroborar que soy de fiar.

Sigo vendiendo Centenarios de Oro y Filarmónicas de Plata (Más baratas que en Alemania).

Las monedas de Oro más pequeñas ya las vendí, pero por gramo de Oro el Centenario tiene un precio muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Mar 2010)

EJPANYA_KK dijo:


> Hombre yo también vendo Centenarios a buen precio y entrego en mano en Madrid.
> 
> Además tengo referencias entre los foreros que me han comprado y que pueden corroborar que soy de fiar.
> 
> ...



jode como sale la competencia xD


----------



## eryosoy (6 Abr 2010)

Vendo moneda 1 kilo de Plata Libertad 2008 en funda, sin sacar nunca. He mirado en silber investor, el comparador de precios, y el sitio mas barato de Alemania esta en 524, la media esta en unos 540 que alguien me rectifique ,

La vendo en 500 mas el envio que el comprador quiera si es por correos, pues 7 euros o asi, si la quiere asegurada pos un poco mas.

He estado mirando los precios y creo que es un buen precio, ya que es mas barato que el sitio mas barato de Alemania.

He vendido antes mas monedas por aqui y no he tenido problemas nunca.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Vendo moneda 1 kilo de Plata Libertad 2008 en funda, sin sacar nunca. He mirado en silber investor, el comparador de precios, y el sitio mas barato de Alemania esta en 524, la media esta en unos 540 que alguien me rectifique ,
> 
> La vendo en 500 mas el envio que el comprador quiera si es por correos, pues 7 euros o asi, si la quiere asegurada pos un poco mas.
> 
> ...



Suerte en la venta, lo malo de la plata es puto IVA que le meten para ganar mas....

Fijate que el precio del spot de esa moneda en plata ronda los 415-420 € o asi.

Que pena el IVA, sino, te la pillaba fijo.


----------



## benito camela (7 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Suerte en la venta, lo malo de la plata es puto IVA que le meten para ganar mas....
> 
> Fijate que el precio del spot de esa moneda en plata ronda los 415-420 € o asi.
> 
> Que pena el IVA, sino, te la pillaba fijo.



El no habla de cobrar aparte el IVA,son 500 euros en total lo que pide.


----------



## benito camela (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Vendo moneda 1 kilo de Plata Libertad 2008 en funda, sin sacar nunca. He mirado en silber investor, el comparador de precios, y el sitio mas barato de Alemania esta en 524, la media esta en unos 540 que alguien me rectifique ,
> 
> La vendo en 500 mas el envio que el comprador quiera si es por correos, pues 7 euros o asi, si la quiere asegurada pos un poco mas.
> 
> ...



Tienes un MP


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> El no habla de cobrar aparte el IVA,son 500 euros en total lo que pide.



ya, pero el tema es que esa moneda llevo un overspot de mas de un 15%.... justo el iva, y lo compara con la que venden en alemania, que esta mas cara pues lleva tb mas iva.....


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

La verdad no te entiendo. Yo compre esa moneda en su tiempo en Alemania con IVA Asi que yo creo que no te aclaras. Además la gente del foro dicen que en 500 es un ofertazo y en ese precio lo he puesto


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> La verdad no te entiendo. Yo compre esa moneda en su tiempo en Alemania con IVA Asi que yo creo que no te aclaras. Además la gente del foro dicen que en 500 es un ofertazo y en ese precio lo he puesto



No te aclaras tu....

Como dices, tu la pillaste con IVA, y en el mercado de la cotizacion de la plata, cotiza sin IVA, por lo que el valor que la vendes esta inflado por el IVA que te comio alemania, no solo por un pequeño margen que gano la tienda....

En el oro esto no pasa, solo hay margen para la tienda sobre lo que cotize el oro, pues no hay iva.....

Si esa moneda la llevas a fundir, cuenta con un 15-20% menos pues no te pagaran el IVA sino el spot de la plata...


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

Hoy, a precio de hoy, sempsa España vende el lingote de plata de un kilo a 498 mas IVA , por lo que ya el precio de venta de la moneda libertad de plata a 500 el que la compre se ahorra ahora a las 18:30 ochenta euros 

El IVA entero

te aclaras o no?

Además Putodecontrol sino sabes diferenciar una libertad de una moneda de 50 pesos que es la moneda de oro que vendes es mejor que no entres en temas que no tienes ni idea. Es de primero de numismática


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

Además estará barata porque se ha vendido en 16 horas y hay 7 personas en l
espera de que el que la ha comprado se arrepienta


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

Gracias a todos la moneda esta vendida para que no mandéis mas privados. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Hoy, a precio de hoy, sempsa España vende el lingote de plata de un kilo a 498 mas IVA , por lo que ya el precio de venta de la moneda libertad de plata a 500 el que la compre se ahorra ahora a las 18:30 ochenta euros
> 
> El IVA entero
> 
> ...



numismática pa ti toda, yo hablo de metales principalmente.

Y enhorabuena por la venta.


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> numismática pa ti toda, yo hablo de metales principalmente.
> 
> Y enhorabuena por la venta.



Estas piezas apenas tienen valor numismático. Como mucho los pandas....
Yo también sigo pensando que a ese precio ...mejor dejarla escapar.

En Ebay hay gente con necesidad (por desgracia) de malvender monedas de 1 kg de plata y la mayoría se quedan por debajo de los 450.


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

Vendo unas 40 monedas de 1oz de plata
mexico 2010.

16.50 euros/pieza, 16% iva incluido. Se puede recoger en mano en Madrid.

Precio alemanes 16.45 + 7% = 17.60 + envío.
Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Estas piezas apenas tienen valor numismático. Como mucho los pandas....
> Yo también sigo pensando que a ese precio ...mejor dejarla escapar.
> 
> En Ebay hay gente con necesidad (por desgracia) de malvender monedas de 1 kg de plata y la mayoría se quedan por debajo de los 450.



Veo que un PROFESIONAL me entiende ;-)


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendo unas 40 monedas de 1oz de plata
> mexico 2010.
> 
> 16.50 euros/pieza, 16% iva incluido. Se puede recoger en mano en Madrid.
> ...



Eso SI es un buen precio..... con el IVA incluido y sin hacer que suba el precio del margen de moneda.... vamos, como si no tubiera IVA 

Suerte con la venta, que pena que no fueran de oro, sino alguna te pillaba.


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

a los professionales YO, YO, PUNTUALMENTE Y POR NECESIDAD, VENDO MAS BARATO QUE ALEMANIA Y VOSOTROS VENDEIS ONZAS MEXICANAS A 16,5, CUANDO EN ALEMANIA HOY ESTAN A 15,8 IVA INCLUIDO, EL IVA ESE FAMOSO SI, Y ME DECIS QUE YO VENDO CARO, OSEA QUE VOSOTROS VENDEIS MAS CARO QUE EN ALEMANIA Y YO VENDO MAS BARATO QUE ALEMANIA, VOSOTROS 70 CENTIMOS POR MONEDA MAS CARO, 31 MONEDAS QUE TIENE UN KILO, 21 EUROS MAS CARO,

Y YO VENDO CARA LA MONEDA, SEGUN VOSOTROS, CARA TENEIS VOSOTROS, QUE SOIS UNOS CARAS,

Y YO 1 KILO DE LIBERTAD A 500, QUE EL SITIO MAS BARATO HOY EN ALEMANIA ES A 543, Y EL QUE LA ENCUENTRE MAS BARATA, LA PONGA AQUI LA MONEDA LO RETO,

Y EL QUE DICE LO DE EBAY QUE PONGA UN ENLACE AHORA MISMO QUE LA MONEDA, ESA PRECIOSA MONEDA, LA VENDEN EN MENOS DE 500, SI ES UN HOMBRE VAYA, NO UN PAYASO QUE HABLA POR HABLAR, ESA MISMA MONEDA, ESA MONEDA PRECIOSA, NO UN LINGOTE DE MIERDA CON UN SELLO QUE VEREMOS A VER DE DONDE ES EL LINGOTE, QUE DESPUES LO LLEVAS A VENDER Y COMO NO SEA AQUI EN ESPAÑA DE SEMPSA, DE PAMP, O DE ARGOR , FLIPAS PA VENDERLO

LO DE NUMISMATICA, ES PORQUE NO SE PUEDE VENDER UNA MONEDA DE 50 PESOS MEXICANA, LLAMANDOLA LIBERTAD DE ORO, ESO ES DE SUBNORMALES PARA ARRIBA, VAYA QUE TE HAN DEJADO EN EVIDENCIA YA VARIOS EN EL FORO, DICIENDOTE QUE SINO SABES NI LO QUE VENDES, NO VENDAS

Y QUEDA DICHO



y VOSOTROS VENDEIS BARATOS , EL QUE QUIERA LIBERTADES DE ESAS A 15,8 QUE CONTACTE CONMIGO POR PRIVADO Y LE DIGO DONDE COMPRAR, Y CON 12 EUROS DE GASTOS DE ENVIO, LE COMPENSA

DE LISTOS ESTA EL MUNDO LLENO,

YA ESTA VENDIDA, Y CON LOS PRIVADOS YA TENGO 10 QUE COMPRABAN, OSEA QUE HUBIESE VENDIDO 10 AL MISMO PRECIO


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> a los professionales YO, YO, VENDO MAS BARATO QUE ALEMANIA Y VOSOTROS VENDEIS ONZAS MEXICANAS A 16,5, CUANDO EN ALEMANIA HOY ESTAN A 15,8 IVA INCLUIDO, EL IVA ESE FAMOSO, OSEA QUE VOSOTROS VENDEIS MAS CARO QUE EN ALEMANIA Y YO VENDO MAS BARATO QUE ALEMANIA, VOSOTROS 70 CENTIMOS POR MONEDA MAS CARO, 31 MONEDAS QUE TIENE UN KILO, 21 EUROS MAS CARO,
> 
> Y YO VENDO CARA LA MONEDA, SEGUN VOSOTROS, CARA TENEIS VOSOTROS, QUE SOIS UNOS CARAS,
> 
> ...



¿Columnarios vendes?


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> a los professionales YO, YO, VENDO MAS BARATO QUE ALEMANIA Y VOSOTROS VENDEIS ONZAS MEXICANAS A 16,5, CUANDO EN ALEMANIA HOY ESTAN A 15,8 IVA INCLUIDO, EL IVA ESE FAMOSO, OSEA QUE VOSOTROS VENDEIS MAS CARO QUE EN ALEMANIA Y YO VENDO MAS BARATO QUE ALEMANIA, VOSOTROS 70 CENTIMOS POR MONEDA MAS CARO, 31 MONEDAS QUE TIENE UN KILO, 21 EUROS MAS CARO,
> 
> Y YO VENDO CARA LA MONEDA, CARA TENEIS VOSOTROS, QUE SOIS UNOS CARAS,
> 
> ...




Pero si en el enlace que te he puesto sale el precio alemán!!!! además a tiempo real!!!!

Nadie ha dicho que tu moneda no valga lo que has pedido.
Yo he dicho que carece de valor numismático ya que es una tirada excesivamente elevada y los coleccionistas no la valoran. 
Y para los inversores, pues que quieres que te diga, ni 500, ni 450, ni 520, si hablamos de inversión, como tengan que esperar a que esa pieza se revalorice...vamos "apañaos"
Con las onzas, más de lo mismo, pero SIEMPRE es más facil vender 1 moneda de 1oz por su valor numismático en Ebay, que por su valor de bullion.

Tu pones 1oz de mexico en 20 euros en ebay y la vendes. Pones 1 kilo en 550 y tienes moneda para meses. Y repito, no es por que no lo valga, si no porque no es un buen producto para los inversores, y es anticomercial para los numismáticos.

Y bueno, ya que dices que sabes dónde venden onzas de méxico 2010 a 14.70 sin iva, ponlo publicamente que más de 100 foreros te lo agradecerán! A mi me da lo mismo, sinceramente, a 16.50 me van a durar lo mismo que una piruleta en un golegio. Y a 18 también, ya que los coleccionistas pagan eso sin problema.
No he venido aqui para hacer la competencia a nadie, tengo mis precios, si alguien le parecen buenos, que compre, y si no, pues que lo deje pasar, que yo sigo comiendo bien )


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> YA ESTA VENDIDA, Y CON LOS PRIVADOS YA TENGO 10 QUE COMPRABAN, OSEA QUE HUBIESE VENDIDO 10 AL MISMO PRECIO



inocho:

:bla:


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> inocho:
> 
> :bla:




Esta vendida, y el forero que la ha comprado la puede decir, y los otros 10 que han preguntado tambien, que por favor lo pongan aqui, que les he dicho que estaba vendida si me respondian hoy que si a las 7 de la tarde

Es mas te vendo 100 Onzas de Plata Mexicanas yo a ti , de mi reserva en 15,8 las quieres?? 

, y en Silber investor veras que el sitio MAS BARATO DE ALEMANIA DEL KILO DE LIBERTAD ES 543. Y TU LO SABES

Ahi tienes el reto, si quieres 100 me lo dices

Porque tener como tu una pagina web de venta, pa tener 40 Libertades y mas de 50 ponga sold out, vaya stock que tienes el banco de España eres vaya


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Y YO 1 KILO DE LIBERTAD A 500, QUE EL SITIO MAS BARATO HOY EN ALEMANIA ES A 543, Y EL QUE LA ENCUENTRE MAS BARATA, LA PONGA AQUI LA MONEDA LO RETO,



Ebay art: 200428482378
http://***.ebay.es/1-Kg-Silber-999-...ItemQQptZMünzen_Medaillen?hash=item2eaa77ef4a

549, si la compras por fuera de ebay te hace el 10% 494,10 + envío.

Repito, no he dicho que tu moneda sea cara, pero tampoco es barata, ya que se encuentran muchas en esos precios, y su valor numismático es su peso en metal, por lo que en caso de que la plata baje, la moneda no se vende ni por A (valor numismático) ni por B(spot), sólo queda esperar a que el spot suba, y no me parece una buena opción para alguien que quiera invertir.
Por otro lado, si alguien tiene 100 monedas de 1oz y la plata baja a 10, no importa, ya que por su valor numismático la seguirá vendiendo al menos en 17-18 euros.


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Ahi tienes el reto, si quieres 100 me lo dices
> 
> Porque tener como tu una pagina web de venta, pa tener 40 Libertades y mas de 50 ponga sold out, vaya stock que tienes el banco de España eres vaya



Que le voy a hacer, *pregúnta a los foreros que me han comprado filarmónicas a 15 *( y más de 500 unidades para ser exactos)...o elefantes de somalia...o eagles....todas por debajo de 15,30...


No hables sin saber. Si te molestases en leer unos comentarios hacia atrás, verás que pone "sold out" porque los foreros han barrido más de 2000 piezas de cada tipo. Ahora que si quieres comprarme más de 500 empezamos a hablar de buenos precios, yo ya he demostrado que he tenido cantidad a mejor precio que los alemanes, y cerca de los 2 euros por debajo de su precio, encima en el mio se incluye el 16% de IVA, creo que ya no hay nada más que demostrar, veo absurdo aceptar retos a ver quien compra más barato. Si tan baratas las ves, cómpralas. Yo las mias las tengo compradas por debajo de esos precios ¿y qué? ahora las quiero vender a 16.50, mañana igual a 10, o a 35, no vivo del bullion, ni me quita el sueño.

Y por cierto, el precio de silber investor ES SIN IVA, a los 15.80 que ves ahi (sigo sin verlo, pero da igual), tienes que sumarle el 7% más el envio.


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> que le voy a hacer, *pregúnta a los foreros que me han comprado filarmónicas a 15 *( y más de 500 unidades para ser exactos)...o elefantes de somalia...o eagles....todas por debajo de 15,30...
> 
> 
> No hables sin saber. Si te molestases en leer unos comentarios hacia atrás, verás que pone "sold out" porque los foreros han barrido más de 2000 piezas de cada tipo. Ahora que si quieres comprarme más de 500 empezamos a hablar de buenos precios, yo ya he demostrado que he tenido cantidad a mejor precio que los alemanes, y cerca de los 2 euros por debajo de su precio, encima en el mio se incluye el 16% de iva, creo que ya no hay nada más que demostrar, veo absurdo aceptar retos a ver quien compra más barato. Si tan baratas las ves, cómpralas. Yo las mias las tengo compradas por debajo de esos precios ¿y qué? Ahora las quiero vender a 16.50, mañana igual a 10, o a 35, no vivo del bullion, ni me quita el sueño.
> ...




mentira silber investor es con iva, mentira, asi que no engañes al personal 7 por ciento de iva incluido, o como dicen los alemanes 7 % incl mwst

yo no te he dicho que los 15,80 la onza sean en silber investor, o es que es la unica pagina de Alemania, te he dicho que cuantas quieres ??

Sobre tus filarmonicas, todo depende a cuanto compraras para vender, yo compre hace tiempo filarmonicas a 11,7 por lo que las vendi todas a 14 asi que, no se que superoferta serian a 15, como te digo todo depende en lo que compraras para vender.

Te asombraras, de vender filarmonicas a 15, yo he vendido en este foro hace tiempo Koalas y Kookas a 14 , y Pandas a 14,5 osea que como te digo depende a lo que compraras para vender, y te aseguro que les gane dinero a los Pandas y los otros.


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> yo no te he dicho que los 15,80 la onza sean en silber investor, o es que es la unica pagina de Alemania, te he dicho que cuantas quieres ??



Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes...

Si la semana pasada he estado vendiendo onzas a 15 euros, para cantidades grandes, como narices pretendes que te pague a ti 15.80 por pieza...

Voy a explicartelo de otra forma....

Que NO digo que no existan onzas a ese precio, NO digo que no las puedas comprar a ese precio, NO digo que yo sea barato, ni que tu seas caro. 
Digo en silber Investor están más caras que como a mi me apetece venderlas ahora, si alguien tenía pensado comprar ahi, pues ya sabe que yo las tengo a 16.50 con el 16% de IVA incluido (14.22 Sin IVA para quien se lo desgrave) , y ya está.

También digo que me da igual si sube o si baja, que el valor numismático sigue siendo el mismo. ¿Crees que me quiero hacer rico a costa de los foreros? me parece estupendo, compra tu a 15,80 y vende como quieras, realmente me da igual, de verdad.


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes...
> 
> Si la semana pasada he estado vendiendo onzas a 15 euros, para cantidades grandes, como narices pretendes que te pague a ti 15.80 por pieza...
> 
> ...



Gracias guapo, pero eso te pasa por meterte en lios que no te van ni te vienen, porque antes de vender yo mi kilito, pregunte por aqui a la gente que precio veian bueno, la gente dijo 525 y yo lo puse a 500 por ponerlo barato y vender. Pero como te has metido en un lio de un cateto que me dijo que la vendia caro, y encima lo has apoyado, y has visto que en tu silber investor mi moneda esta a 543 como dices que la mia es cara, apoyas a un cateto que no sabe que los 50 pesos mexicanos , no se llaman libertad de oro, pues te has metido en un berenjenal, que ni te iba ni te venia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendo unas 40 monedas de 1oz de plata
> mexico 2010.
> 
> 16.50 euros/pieza, 16% iva incluido. Se puede recoger en mano en Madrid.
> ...



Te equivocas femstore.EL precio de 16,45 es con IVA incluido.

Münzhandlung H. Haller - 1 Oz. Libertad 2009 1OZ_Libertad2009


El que quiera libertades más baratas que me envíe un mp.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Esta vendida, y el forero que la ha comprado la puede decir, y los otros 10 que han preguntado tambien, que por favor lo pongan aqui, que les he dicho que estaba vendida si me respondian hoy que si a las 7 de la tarde



Y si quieren que me envíen en mp y se las consigo a buen precio.


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te equivocas femstore.EL precio de 16,45 es con IVA incluido.
> 
> Münzhandlung H. Haller - 1 Oz. Libertad 2009 1OZ_Libertad2009
> 
> ...



Pos eso digo yo, que casi todas las paginas es con iva, y me suscribo, que tambien tengo libertades mas baratas que el que quiera me mande un mep


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Y por cierto, el precio de silber investor ES SIN IVA, a los 15.80 que ves ahi (sigo sin verlo, pero da igual), tienes que sumarle el 7% más el envio.



Eso no es cierto. El precio que ponen es con IVA incluido como puedes comprobar pinchando en los links que llevan a las tiendas.

Saludos.


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te equivocas femstore.EL precio de 16,45 es con IVA incluido.
> 
> Münzhandlung H. Haller - 1 Oz. Libertad 2009 1OZ_Libertad2009
> 
> ...



Error mio.
Pues nada, vendo 5 cnt más caro que los alemanes hoy )


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Digo en silber Investor están más caras que como a mi me apetece venderlas ahora, si alguien tenía pensado comprar ahi, pues ya sabe que yo las tengo a 16.50 con el 16% de IVA incluido (14.22 Sin IVA para quien se lo desgrave) , y ya está.



Te has colado con el IVA. Vas a tener que bajar precios. Y si alguien las quiere aún más baratas, ya sabéis...mp. 

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Error mio.
> Pues nada, vendo 5 cnt más caro que los alemanes hoy )



Coño, femstore, ¿no vas a bajar el precio por 5 centimillos?


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> a los professionales YO, YO, PUNTUALMENTE Y POR NECESIDAD, VENDO MAS BARATO QUE ALEMANIA Y VOSOTROS VENDEIS ONZAS MEXICANAS A 16,5, CUANDO EN ALEMANIA HOY ESTAN A 15,8 IVA INCLUIDO, EL IVA ESE FAMOSO SI, Y ME DECIS QUE YO VENDO CARO, OSEA QUE VOSOTROS VENDEIS MAS CARO QUE EN ALEMANIA Y YO VENDO MAS BARATO QUE ALEMANIA, VOSOTROS 70 CENTIMOS POR MONEDA MAS CARO, 31 MONEDAS QUE TIENE UN KILO, 21 EUROS MAS CARO,
> 
> Y YO VENDO CARA LA MONEDA, SEGUN VOSOTROS, CARA TENEIS VOSOTROS, QUE SOIS UNOS CARAS,
> 
> ...



Joder macho, te tenian que echar del foro lo primo por GRITARRRRRR

Lo segundo esque hoy te han metido un limon por el culo estan escocido verdad?
Porque vaya chapa soltando tonterias..... Tu con lo tuyo, paso de discutir con xxxxxxxx.


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore, aun no me ha cogido nadie en un renuncio, a mi, pero a ti:

ves como eran precios con iva incluido, ademas el iva en alemania es el 7 no el 16, y si vende 5 ct mas caro,que tu super pagina, yo vendo 43 euros mas barato, que tu super pagina, 

como decia mi padre, manolete, sino sabes torear, paque te metes, por defender a un cateto que vende libertades de oro de 37,5 gramos jajajajajaj, y por meterte en esa guerra ya te han salido dos que venden las onzas mexicanas mas baratas que tu

es que llamarse putodecontrol tiene cojones


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2010)

Se declaro la guerra de las mierda monedas
Dentro de poco veremos tirarse de los pelos a los tenderos que vociferan los precios
de sus mercancias en la plaza del foro


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Gracias guapo, pero eso te pasa por meterte en lios que no te van ni te vienen, porque antes de vender yo mi kilito, pregunte por aqui a la gente que precio veian bueno, la gente dijo 525 y yo lo puse a 500 por ponerlo barato y vender. Pero como te has metido en un lio de un cateto que me dijo que la vendia caro, y encima lo has apoyado, y has visto que en tu silber investor mi moneda esta a 543 como dices que la mia es cara, apoyas a un cateto que no sabe que los 50 pesos mexicanos , no se llaman libertad de oro, pues te has metido en un berenjenal, que ni te iba ni te venia.



No veo motivo para insultar a otros foreros, pero bueno.
Yo ni apoyo ni llevo la contraria, he dado mi opinión.
A mi me pueden decir que 1 kilo de plata a 525 es buen precio pero no por ello quiera decir que sea barato, ni que sea comercial, ni que mañana valga más o valga menos. 

Te repito que me da igual lo que valga tu moneda en Silber investor, pero entonces por esa regla de tres, el adjetivo de cateto te lo podría llamar el otro forero a ti por vender una moneda 43 euros más barata de lo que podías haberla vendido, y por lo que he leido no te ha descalificado.

Yo vendo mercancía que ya tengo en mi mano, no supuesta mercancía que está en alguna página alemana y que tu das por supuesto que si ahora un forero te dice que quiere 100 piezas a ese precio vas a poder garantizárselo (seguramente le pidas parte del dinero por adelantado).
A mi me gusta ofrecer lo que tengo, ahora tengo 40, pues 40 vendo. Otras veces he tenido muchos cientos y es lo que he ofrecido pero NUNCA ofrezco cosas que no estén ya pagadas y en mi mano.

La mayoría de gente que "vende barato" en el foro, por lo que he oido, lo hace comprando sobre pedido, que lo respeto, pero no me gusta jugar asi. Me parece serio ofrecer lo que puedes vender al momento, y no ofrecer lo que podrás vender si al final lo puedes comprar en el precio que has visto un día por internet.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> femstore, aun no me ha cogido nadie en un renuncio, a mi, pero a ti:
> 
> ves como eran precios con iva incluido, ademas el iva en alemania es el 7 no el 16, y si vende 5 ct mas caro,que tu super pagina, yo vendo 43 euros mas barato, que tu super pagina,
> 
> como decia mi padre, manolete, sino sabes torear, paque te metes, por defender a un cateto que vende libertades de oro de 37,5 gramos jajajajajaj, y por meterte en esa guerra ya te han salido dos que venden las onzas mexicanas mas baratas que tu




PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ERRORRRR 

El IVA en Alemania en monedas bullion es de 7 : Silbermünzen / Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

pero en lingotes es del del 19%: Silberbarren / Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

y aqui hablamos de metal, si quieres vender numismatica vete a otro foro.

Por cierto, REPORTADO POR INSULTAR, a ver si te largan de aqui pronto.....


----------



## Ulisses (7 Abr 2010)

Caballeros, en interés de los posibles compradores se agradecería que hiciesen públicos sus precios, tanto unitarios como por lotes, para cada clase de monedas.


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y si quieren que me envíen en mp y se las consigo a buen precio.



Se los paso a todos que contacten contigo por si quieren otra


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No veo motivo para insultar a otros foreros, pero bueno.
> Yo ni apoyo ni llevo la contraria, he dado mi opinión.
> A mi me pueden decir que 1 kilo de plata a 525 es buen precio pero no por ello quiera decir que sea barato, ni que sea comercial, ni que mañana valga más o valga menos.
> 
> ...





que han sido 500 al final, no 525 y le pago la mitad del envio yo,


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> femstore, aun no me ha cogido nadie en un renuncio, a mi, pero a ti:
> 
> ves como eran precios con iva incluido, ademas el iva en alemania es el 7 no el 16, y si vende 5 ct mas caro,que tu super pagina, yo vendo 43 euros mas barato, que tu super pagina,



Un error lo tiene cualquiera, tampoco me parece relevante.
Se que en alemania es el 7, pero mis precios incluyen el 16% y lo entrego con factura.
Yo declaro lo que vendo, que tú no lo hagas, es cosa tuya.



eryosoy dijo:


> jajajajajaj, y por meterte en esa guerra ya te han salido dos que venden las onzas mexicanas mas baratas que tu



¿Y? no tengo el monopolio,( ni me voy a quedar sin comer por no vender en el foro 40 monedas) y gracias a Dios no quiero tenerlo, me parece estupendo que salgan 2, y ojalá salgan muchos más! ya que quien se beneficia de los buenos precios son los propios foreros y es por quien hay que mirar.

Al igual que ahora hay dos personas que tienen monedas más baratas que yo, hace 2 semanas yo tiré por los suelos los precios de más de 2 personas,...¿Y?

Seguramente las onzas las tenga vendidas antes de 24 horas, y si no es así, que más da...para lo que valen..no me molestan, ya las tengo pagadas y no me piden de comer :XX:


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii errorrrr
> 
> el iva en alemania en monedas bullion es de 7 : silbermünzen / goldbarren, silberbarren, goldmünzen und silbermünzen mit sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> ...





piiiii error, ca-te-to, la moneda de 1 kilo, se considera moneda por eso tiene un 7, no un lingote, no un 19


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se declaro la guerra de las mierda monedas
> Dentro de poco veremos tirarse de los pelos a los tenderos que vociferan los precios
> de sus mercancias en la plaza del foro





buenisimo, :XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> piiiii error, ca-te-to, la moneda de 1 kilo, se considera moneda por eso tiene un 7, no un lingote, no un 19



tu sige insultando, que durs menos de 24horas......

tu has dicho que en alemania el iva es un 7, lo cual si no especificas es que no sabes bocachancla ::::


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> que han sido 500 al final, no 525 y le pago la mitad del envio yo,



::


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Un error lo tiene cualquiera, tampoco me parece relevante.
> Se que en alemania es el 7, pero mis precios incluyen el 16% y lo entrego con factura.
> Yo declaro lo que vendo, que tú no lo hagas, es cosa tuya.
> 
> ...





bajalas 5 centimillos anda, vaya que te pidan pa comer


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> ::




pero si me andas criticando de que era cara la moneda, y no tienes ni puta idea de en cuanto la vendia, pa que mierda te metes


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> que han sido 500 al final, no 525 y le pago la mitad del envio yo,



:: :: :: ::​


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2010)

Joder,este hilo con los multinick de monster se esta poniendo guay
SANGRE,!!!SANGRE!!!SANGRE!!!


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> :: :: :: ::​



Y el cateto del putodecontrol me dijo que la vendia yo con iva, que me ganaba mas de un 15 por ciento porque me ganaba el iva, se pueden leer los mensajes del putodecontrol ese, dic¡iendo que le metia el 15 por ciento de iva yo, cuando el iva de las monedas es el 7 y ademas yo vendo la moneda en un precio sin iva ni historias, 

Todo por ser un gilipollas que quiere vender un 50 pesos de oro, llamandolo onza libertad, y encima le jode que le enseñen a llamar a las cosas por su nombre. Y encima se pica , encima que se le enseña


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder,este hilo con los multinick de monster se esta poniendo guay
> SANGRE,!!!SANGRE!!!SANGRE!!!






:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> ademas yo vendo la moneda en un precio sin iva ni historias,



Hasta que te pillen las cuentas


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Hasta que te pillen las cuentas




Yo he vendido una moneda de 1 kilo aqui entre particulares, rezo desde aqui a hacienda, que me multe por el iva de 500 euros, porque si me pillan a mi, es que se esta investigando algo en este pais.

a ver si te pillan a ti, el comprar monedas en Alemania y venderlas aqui en España por el foro, tienes que rendir cuentas del iva al comprarlo alli, y revenderlas aqui, ademas a ti se te pilla facil con tu pagina web lo sabes?? a mi es mas complicadillo


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

desde aqui buenas noches a todos mi admiradores, que voy a ver perdidos, el capitulo que estrenaron ayer en eeuu, espero no me enchironen tambien por esto, que ya tengo varias cuentas pedientes.

Y gracias a todos los que habeis ayudado en la venta, y a los interesados,


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Abr 2010)

buenas, perdonar que no quiera meter mas mierda en el hio,creo que este hilo es para vender monedas,no para tirarse los trastos,me encanta la sangre,pero creo que esto no sea una gallnero en el que deba haber un unico gallo,podeis ser mas,la imagen que se da del hilo no es buena.
¿que monster vende?,pues bueno,¿femstore vende?pues tampoco pasa nada¿que monster vende sin factura?pues decirlo en hacienda :XX::XX:
ahora en serio,un poco de paz ,coño.
Joder la verdad es que por 500 leuros tambien hubiese comprado yo esa moneda.
un saludo a todos y que haya paz


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> a ver si te pillan a ti, el comprar monedas en Alemania y venderlas aqui en España por el foro, tienes que rendir cuentas del iva al comprarlo alli, y revenderlas aqui



Que las venda en el foro no quiere decir que no declare lo que venda....ya que como te repito, vendo con el 16% incluido.


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> buenas, perdonar que no quiera meter mas mierda en el hio,creo que este hilo es para vender monedas,no para tirarse los trastos,me encanta la sangre,pero creo que esto no sea una gallnero en el que deba haber un unico gallo,podeis ser mas,la imagen que se da del hilo no es buena.
> ¿que monster vende?,pues bueno,¿femstore vende?pues tampoco pasa nada¿que monster vende sin factura?pues decirlo en hacienda :XX::XX:
> ahora en serio,un poco de paz ,coño.
> Joder la verdad es que por 500 leuros tambien hubiese comprado yo esa moneda.
> un saludo a todos y que haya paz



Gracias segundaresidencia por pensar que la moneda esta bien de precio, la he intentado vender aqui para que se la quedase un forero barata e intentado no engañar a nadie , de hecho pregunte antes en cuanto la podria vender, si todo ha empezado porque en vez de dejar las cosas correr, una venta, han intentado joderme una venta buena y barata, que de hecho ya esta vendida.

Y pa colmo lo lia todo uno que no sabe distinguir entre 50 pesos y una libertad, vaya un caballo de una burra


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> Joder la verdad es que por 500 leuros tambien hubiese comprado yo esa moneda.



Caprichoso :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2010)

El kriptonito no se dejara quitar facilmente a sus palomos
SOLO PUEDE QUEDAR UNO


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Caprichoso :XX:



Caprichoso, no un tio realista en el mercado. Que reconoce lo que valen las cosas

Ademas tu que estas en la venta deberias saber que lo primero que tendrias que hacer, es ser prudente y no meterte en las ventas de los demas, que despues no te gustara que se metan en las tuyas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> desde aqui buenas noches a todos mi admiradores, que voy a ver perdidos, el capitulo que estrenaron ayer en eeuu, espero no me enchironen tambien por esto, que ya tengo varias cuentas pedientes.
> 
> Y gracias a todos los que habeis ayudado en la venta, y a los interesados,



SUERTE, mañana quizas ya no puedas entrar aqui...


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2010)

Vendo pakillos, vendo pakillos
mucho bueno bonito barato


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Abr 2010)

No, si al final tendré que confesar en plaza pública.

Pues vale, he sido yo el que la ha pillado, me parecía buen precio y punto. Y NO QUIERO CACHONDEÍTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ouch::´D::
Elegid vosotros el gif que os parezca mejor


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> SUERTE, mañana quizas ya no puedas entrar aqui...




Gracias por amenzarme tantas veces con que me van a banear, pero siento decirte que mañana te saludare desde aqui, y suerte con tu venta de tus 50 pesos de oro, o deberia llamarlos ONZA LIBERTAD

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

Y ademas 7 dia, veras como te llega sin problemas y rapido, desde aqui tienes mi palabra.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Gracias por amenzarme tantas veces con que me van a banear, pero siento decirte que mañana te saludare desde aqui, y suerte con tu venta de tus 50 pesos de oro, o deberia llamarlos ONZA LIBERTAD
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



No se si te banearan o no, pero reportado por varios foreros ya has sido.

Aun asi, Tranquilo, que si mañana sigues aqui, prometo abrir un hilo para no molestar al resto de foreros, que no tienen porque aguantarte aqui, pues es un hilo distinto.

Un saludo y que duermas bien :fiufiu:


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No se si te banearan o no, pero reportado por varios foreros ya has sido.
> 
> Aun asi, Tranquilo, que si mañana sigues aqui, prometo abrir un hilo para no molestar al resto de foreros, que no tienen porque aguantarte aqui, pues es un hilo distinto.
> 
> Un saludo y que duermas bien :fiufiu:



No te preocupes que no me banean, hasta mañana guapo que descanses.


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Abr 2010)

Bueno, al final va a haber duelo al alba con navajas o sólo os vais a quedar en palabrería vana?


----------



## eryosoy (7 Abr 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Bueno, al final va a haber duelo al alba con navajas o sólo os vais a quedar en palabrería vana?




Lo dejamos pa mañana a ver si me degollan y te quedas sin moneda.:fiufiu:


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> No te preocupes que no me banean, hasta mañana guapo que descanses.



espero que no te baneen, joder parece que ha habido mal rollo porque no accediste a bajar de precio la moneda ,que negociaciones mas duras,o me la bajas o te reporto ¿es asi??
menos mal que ganamos de media unos 80.000 euros anuales que si no........


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Abr 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Bueno, al final va a haber duelo al alba con navajas o sólo os vais a quedar en palabrería vana?



yo me espero por si acaso


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Caprichoso, no un tio realista en el mercado. Que reconoce lo que valen las cosas
> 
> Ademas tu que estas en la venta deberias saber que lo primero que tendrias que hacer, es ser prudente y no meterte en las ventas de los demas, que despues no te gustara que se metan en las tuyas.




Yo no me he metido en ninguna venta...joe que sólo he dicho que NO tiene valor numismático!! 
es una moneda que depende de su precio del metal y ya está. En ningún momento he dicho que sea cara, ni que sea barata, sólo he dicho que como inversión, yo la dejaría escapar.


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Abr 2010)

Ya, pero es que es tan bonita............:baba:


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> espero que no te baneen, joder parece que ha habido mal rollo porque no accediste a bajar de precio la moneda ,que negociaciones mas duras,o me la bajas o te reporto ¿es asi??
> menos mal que ganamos de media unos 80.000 euros anuales que si no........



OJO, que le baneen o no por bajar o subir el precio ME LA PELA, es por faltar al respeto a la gente llamando: SUBNORMAL, CATETO, GILIPOLLAS,....

Si no hay respeto, esto no es un foro y me dedico todo el dia perder el tiempo en insultar a quien me cae mal......


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> OJO, que le baneen o no por bajar o subir el precio ME LA PELA, es por faltar al respeto a la gente llamando: SUBNORMAL, CATETO, GILIPOLLAS,....
> 
> Si no hay respeto, esto no es un foro y me dedico todo el dia perder el tiempo en insultar a quien me cae mal......



yo no hecho la culpa a nadie,pero si me meto en una puja o lo que sea, luego tampoco entro al trapo ,no digo que te hayas picado,pero parece que te jode que la haya vendido rapido por 500 euros,perdona si me equivoco,tampoco pasa nada esto es asi ,el mundo de interneh, estamos aqui para pasar un buen rato y punto pelota.
y mira que me gusta al sangre,pero como este hilo va en medio en serio.....
pues nada,que haya paz
este de aqui abajo si que se tira a la piscina


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> buenas, perdonar que no quiera meter mas mierda en el hio,creo que este hilo es para vender monedas,no para tirarse los trastos,me encanta la sangre,pero creo que esto no sea una gallnero en el que deba haber un unico gallo,podeis ser mas,la imagen que se da del hilo no es buena.
> ¿que monster vende?,pues bueno,¿femstore vende?pues tampoco pasa nada¿que monster vende sin factura?pues decirlo en hacienda :XX::XX:
> ahora en serio,un poco de paz ,coño.
> Joder la verdad es que por 500 leuros tambien hubiese comprado yo esa moneda.
> un saludo a todos y que haya paz




Estás obsesionado con Hacienda hijo mio. Como tu multinick "mama de burborja". Vaya patético que estás hecho. Yo todo lo entrego con factura, faltaría más. Como todos los numismáticos profesionales. Es que no vendo mierdamonedas como las tuyas de Franco. ¿Qué IVA les ponías a las monedas de Franco? ¿Y a los relojes chinos que vendías por la calle? Mira, tengo excompradores tuyos algo quemados por el timo que les pegaste...Oye, cuando vayas a denunciar a Hacienda que Monster vende monedas sin factura le haces una foto a la de la ventanilla para que nos descojonemos...


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> espero que no te baneen, joder parece que ha habido mal rollo porque no accediste a bajar de precio la moneda ,que negociaciones mas duras,o me la bajas o te reporto ¿es asi??
> menos mal que ganamos de media unos 80.000 euros anuales que si no........




No! lo que hay es un malentendido!
Un forero ha opinado que las monedas de plata de 1kg "salen caras" por que ya sólo con meterles el 7% de IVA suben un huevo. Aunque en el foro no se le meta el IVA, el precio se ha basado en las webs alemanas, no en el precio del metal, y por eso han dicho que les parece sobrevalorado.

Yo he dicho, que como valor numismático, no tiene más que el peso de la plata. Ningún numismático pagaría por esa moneda más de 12/13 euros la onza, y en 500 euros, sólo la compraría alguien que le apetezca tenerla y ya está. No creo que alguien compre esa moneda en 500 euros pensando en que mañana la plata valdrá el doble, y supongo que le importará un pito si la plata baja, se ha pegado el gustazo de comprarse una moneda de 1kg y no veo que haya que darle más vueltas.

No se trata de intentar que no venda la moneda! ni mucho menos, además es un producto que sólo ha ofrecido él, por lo que tampoco creo que sea cuestión de eliminar competencia.

Lo que me parece bastante mal es que haya recurrido al insulto y al desprecio tan rápidamente, cuando ninguno de los otros foreros lo hemos hecho, no veo necesidad de llamar cateto a nadie, ni gilipollas, ni etc etc etc. Las cosas se puede debatir sin insultar y sin gritar, y a mi eso es lo que me ha molestado, no la venta en sí.


----------



## femstore (7 Abr 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Bueno, al final va a haber duelo al alba con navajas o sólo os vais a quedar en palabrería vana?




Yo como no puedo ir, mando a mi primo


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2010)

Se empieza asi,y al final se acaba mal
Los fundamentalistas estan muy activos hoy...


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo no hecho la culpa a nadie,pero si me meto en una puja o lo que sea, luego tampoco entro al trapo ,no digo que te hayas picado,pero parece que te jode que la haya vendido rapido por 500 euros,perdona si me equivoco,tampoco pasa nada esto es asi ,el mundo de interneh, estamos aqui para pasar un buen rato y punto pelota.
> y mira que me gusta al sangre,pero como este hilo va en medio en serio.....
> pues nada,que haya paz
> este de aqui abajo si que se tira a la piscina



No no, no me jode, si me hubiera jodido seria por

A- Vendo la misma mas cara y me quita a los compradores.
B- Me interesa y se me han adelantado.

Yo no la queria porque lleva un spot sobre el precio de la plata de un 16%, casi como el IVA

0,43€/gr de plata = 430 € el kilo... 
El la vendia por 500 €, 70€ sobre el precio de la plata; es mas de un 16% de precio sobre el spot... de ahi que me parezaca MUY CARA y no la pillase.

Si me voy a munters o eurgold tengo monedas de oro entre un 0,5 y 4% por encima del spot, no un 16-18%.

Es lo unico que dije y que vuelvo a decir, nada mas, sin insultar ni faltar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo no hecho la culpa a nadie,pero si me meto en una puja o lo que sea, luego tampoco entro al trapo ,no digo que te hayas picado,pero parece que te jode que la haya vendido rapido por 500 euros,perdona si me equivoco,tampoco pasa nada esto es asi ,el mundo de interneh, estamos aqui para pasar un buen rato y punto pelota.
> y mira que me gusta al sangre,pero como este hilo va en medio en serio.....
> pues nada,que haya paz
> este de aqui abajo si que se tira a la piscina



Joder...quien fue a hablar...

¿Qué tal tus eagles? Ya podrás empezar a venderlos sin perder...Ya sabéis que Monster mejora todos los precios de secondhome...No hay "tragamonedas" pero imagínate que el tocho es moneda: ::


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Estás obsesionado con Hacienda hijo mio. Como tu multinick "mama de burborja". Vaya patético que estás hecho. Yo todo lo entrego con factura, faltaría más. Como todos los numismáticos profesionales. Es que no vendo mierdamonedas como las tuyas de Franco. ¿Qué IVA les ponías a las monedas de Franco? ¿Y a los relojes chinos que vendías por la calle? Mira, tengo excompradores tuyos algo quemados por el timo que les pegaste...Oye, cuando vayas a denunciar a Hacienda que Monster vende monedas sin factura le haces una foto a la de la ventanilla para que nos descojonemos...



¿que tu vendes con factura?:XX: 


si se compra sin factura, cualquier reclamacion posterior o litigio, es NULO, osea NADA.
yo siempre recomiendo comprar con factura,porque en caso que alguien compre una moneda falsa sin factura,no podrá reclamar,ademas en caso de guardar en casa ,en caso de robo a ver como se lo explicas al seguro para que te lo reponga........
mis "excompradores", me siguen comprando y sin problemas, son amigos,no te confundas, nos pegamos unas "Panzás" a reir de las ostias que te da missmarple y styuvensant,bueno y juancarlosb tambien te ha dado lo tuyo....
por cierto, vendi bastantes silver eagle a uno que se monto en el coche de un forero y le compró monedas juas juas que cutre, el "goldcar" jojojojojo
no te preocupes que moneda de oro pequeña tambien tengo, los que nos compran a los dos,a mi me repiten.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Yo no me he metido en ninguna venta...joe que sólo he dicho que NO tiene valor numismático!!
> es una moneda que depende de su precio del metal y ya está. En ningún momento he dicho que sea cara, ni que sea barata, sólo he dicho que como inversión, yo la dejaría escapar.



No tiene valor numismático, pero si tiene premium de bullion internacional. Por eso, tanto kookaburras, como eagles, como maples se pagan más que el spot en cualquier país. Porque es moneda reconocida internacionalmente y de casas de la moneda nacionales. El precio de 500 euros es bueno y sino mirá en anlagegold24 a cuanto las venden.


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> 0,43€/gr de plata = 430 € el kilo...
> El la vendia por 500 €, 70€ sobre el precio de la plata; es mas de un 16% de precio sobre el spot... de ahi que me parezaca MUY CARA y no la pillase.
> 
> Si me voy a munters o eurgold tengo monedas de oro entre un 0,5 y 4% por encima del spot, no un 16-18%.
> ...



la libertad esta en anlagegold24,de a 542 leuros con el 7% de iva,yo perdona que siga en mis trece,a 500 leuros no la veo mal precio


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ¿que tu vendes con factura?:XX:



Evidentemente. Y muchos nos descojonamos cada vez que sacas el tema. ¿No te hicieron caso en Hacienda criatura? Ya has calumniado suficiente.

Oye, ¿Y tú cómo facturas el IVA a los paquillos? 




segundaresidencia dijo:


> si se compra sin factura, cualquier reclamacion posterior o litigio, es NULO, osea NADA.
> yo siempre recomiendo comprar con factura,porque en caso que alguien compre una moneda falsa sin factura,no podrá reclamar,ademas en caso de guardar en casa ,en caso de robo a ver como se lo explicas al seguro para que te lo reponga........
> mis "excompradores", me siguen comprando y sin problemas, son amigos,no te confundas, nos pegamos unas "Panzás" a reir de las ostias que te da missmarple y styuvensant,bueno y juancarlosb tambien te ha dado lo tuyo....
> por cierto, vendi bastantes silver eagle a uno que se monto en el coche de un forero y le compró monedas juas juas que cutre, el "goldcar" jojojojojo
> no te preocupes que moneda de oro pequeña tambien tengo, los que nos compran a los dos,a mi me repiten.....



El negocio más rentable siempre ha sido timar a los amigos....Para tener amigos como tú hay qe estar algo desesperado...Ya vemos en el foro los "amigos" que te salen...

Venga, a tomarse las pastillas y a la cama...


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> la libertad esta en anlagegold24,de a 542 leuros con el 7% de iva,yo perdona que siga en mis trece,a 500 leuros no la veo mal precio



Si no digo que no, cada uno opina como bien opinas tu, sin faltar.
Pa mi mal precio, pa ti buen precio y punto. Yo no la compro a el ni a anlagegold24 y tan contento.
Es como los tochos, los que se entocharon hara 2 años le parecia buen precio, yo no me he entochado pues me parecen mal precio.

Pero no por no estar de acuerdo tiene que venir un niñato a insultar y faltar el respeto a la gente....

PD: En el fondo, en anlagegold24 lleva un iva de un 7% y sobrespot del 8-9%, el amigo la vende con iva pero sin factura, lo que es lo mismo que sin iva, por lo tanto lleva se lleva un sobrespot del 16%.


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Yo como no puedo ir, mando a mi primo



Yo con los del kempo no me andaría con juegos. :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Evidentemente. *Y muchos nos descojonamos cada vez que sacas el tema*. ¿No te hicieron caso en Hacienda criatura? Ya has calumniado suficiente.
> 
> Oye, ¿Y tú cómo facturas el IVA a los paquillos?
> 
> ...



Monster,no es por contrariarte,pero tu aunque aqui seas muchos(debido a tus multinicks)en la vida real solo eres uno.......
Los multinicks no cuentan


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Monster,no es por contrariarte,pero tu aunque aqui seas muchos(debido a tus multinicks)en la vida real solo eres uno.......
> Los multinicks no cuentan



es cierto votin, que seria de monster sin interneh.
me cuentan cada cosa los que suben al coche del amor..... digo del oro.......
en el fondo creo que le aprecio , aver si para la charla de madrid se crece un poco y le vemos la cara.
la verdad cuando lo enganchó por la yugular miss marple,me dio un poco de pena,vaya manta de ostias le metió, tan crecidito y prepotente en el hilo del oro,se sale del tiesto,y claro a vuelto por estos fueros con las orejas mas gachas
un saludo


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

Es lo que pasa con los toros,al falto de peso lo devuelven al corral jejejee
para que coma mas pienso jeeejjeje

Cuenta,cuenta lo del "goldcar in love" 
¿es ahi donde se maneja mejor con la pipa?jejejjje


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Abr 2010)

Desde mi corazon, ADIOS eryosoy, para que luego digas que no te iban a banear por faltar el respeto, en el foro ahi justicia, no como en españa 

Perdon al resto de foreros por desperdiciar el hilo en el que se deberia de hablar de compra o venta de oro/plata. A ver si no nos sale ningun sapo mas y podemos seguir con lo nuestro ;-)

Yo la de 50 pesos mexicana me he arrepentido y al final no la vendo... quizas este evrano me pege un viajecillo a bruselas y si la quisiera vender, lo haria alli.

Arriba esas ofertas!!


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Desde mi corazon, ADIOS eryosoy, para que luego digas que no te iban a banear por faltar el respeto, en el foro ahi justicia, no como en españa
> 
> Perdon al resto de foreros por desperdiciar el hilo en el que se deberia de hablar de compra o venta de oro/plata. A ver si no nos sale ningun sapo mas y podemos seguir con lo nuestro ;-)
> 
> ...



Se te ve la patilla del multinick m...........


----------



## femstore (8 Abr 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Yo con los del kempo no me andaría con juegos. :XX:



jaja
Aunque no sea gramaticalmente correcto...es keNpo, el kempo es otra cosa


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se te ve la patilla del multinick m...........



Multinick??? yo?? dime con quien anda 


Tenia que haber el sistema de multinicks como en gsmspain, que los identifica bajo un mismo username y puedes ver sus clones, asi te podria dar en la boca!


----------



## 7º_Día (8 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> jaja
> Aunque no sea gramaticalmente correcto...es keNpo, el kempo es otra cosa



Por desgracia tengo un absoluto desconocimiento de la materia, no sé ni el nombre correcto.


----------



## EUE (8 Abr 2010)

Yo la de 50 pesos mexicana me he arrepentido y al final no la vendo... quizas este evrano me pege un viajecillo a bruselas y si la quisiera vender, lo haria alli.

Arriba esas ofertas!![/QUOTE]

Pues con el oro subiendo como la espuma haces bien en no vender por ahora.

Yo todos los dias entro en orodirect para ver las monedas y últimamente me pongo así :vomito: del vértigo que me da.


----------



## 7º_Día (9 Abr 2010)

Ya me ha llegado la libertad de 1kg de 2008 que le compré a eryosoy.
Antes de que empecéis a bufar que si he comprado bien o mal, os aclaro que ni pienso hacerme rico, ni creo que me vaya a arruinar si un día tengo que venderla.
Da gusto tratar con gente como eryosoy, serios, formales y escrupulosamente cumplidores de su palabra. Cumplió "con creces" con lo que se había comprometido.

Y ahora, el que quiera criticar, que critique, que a mí me la suda


----------



## femstore (9 Abr 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Y ahora, el que quiera criticar, que critique, que a mí me la suda




No creo que critiquen por algo así, lo que pasa es que se cambiaron palabras por insultos y fue lo que hizo saltar al personal )


Por cierto...

NECESITO lingotes de plata (del tamaño que sea) pero eso sí...temáticos, me da igual coches, animales, etc etc....
Si alguien tiene y quiere vender....se lo agradecería que tengo una persona preguntándome por ese tipo de lingotes.


Gracias!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> NECESITO lingotes de plata (del tamaño que sea) pero eso sí...temáticos, me da igual coches, animales, etc etc....
> Si alguien tiene y quiere vender....se lo agradecería que tengo una persona preguntándome por ese tipo de lingotes.
> ...



¿De qué peso y cuanto pagas? ¿Y monedas temáticas?

Saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Abr 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Ya me ha llegado la libertad de 1kg de 2008 que le compré a eryosoy.
> Antes de que empecéis a bufar que si he comprado bien o mal, os aclaro que ni pienso hacerme rico, ni creo que me vaya a arruinar si un día tengo que venderla.
> Da gusto tratar con gente como eryosoy, serios, formales y escrupulosamente cumplidores de su palabra. Cumplió "con creces" con lo que se había comprometido.
> 
> Y ahora, el que quiera criticar, que critique, que a mí me la suda



yo creo que esta de puta madre ,por 500 leuros muy bien,ademas es preciosa, despues del silver eagle para mi gusto es la mas bonita


----------



## femstore (9 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿De qué peso y cuanto pagas? ¿Y monedas temáticas?
> 
> Saludos




Peso me da igual, a ser posibles inferior a medio kilo. El precio que lo ponga el vendedor 

Monedas temáticas con mi stock estoy más que servido, necesito sólo lingotes


----------



## galan1987 (12 Abr 2010)

*quiero comprar 4 kg de plata*

Alguien me ofrece onzas de plata a buen precio hasta alcanzar 4 kg u otra forma de aquirrir plata.
No improta que sean onzas, lingotes . Lo que busco es un precio lo mas ajustado posible


----------



## VOTIN (12 Abr 2010)

galan1987 dijo:


> Alguien me ofrece onzas de plata a buen precio hasta alcanzar 4 kg u otra forma de aquirrir plata.
> No improta que sean onzas, lingotes . Lo que busco es un precio lo mas ajustado posible



¿Que pasa ,hay invasion de hombres lobo en Zaragoza?


----------



## hinka (14 Abr 2010)

hola
Tengo unos pakillos que quiero vender (son 300 como la peli )
Bueno el caso que si alguno esta interesado que me envie un mp.
Un saludo y buen dia a todos.


----------



## pepecuco (14 Abr 2010)

galan1987 dijo:


> Alguien me ofrece onzas de plata a buen precio hasta alcanzar 4 kg u otra forma de aquirrir plata.
> No improta que sean onzas, lingotes . Lo que busco es un precio lo mas ajustado posible



a 18, todas las kokaburras encapsuladas del 2009 que quieras..

mp


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Yo la de 50 pesos mexicana me he arrepentido y al final no la vendo... quizas este evrano me pege un viajecillo a bruselas y si la quisiera vender, lo haria alli.




No se si la compraste en Bruselas, pero si no la compraste alli tambien puedes venderla?


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2010)

racional dijo:


> No se si la compraste en Bruselas, pero si no la compraste alli tambien puedes venderla?



No, la compre a una tienda online de españa que dejo los precios "mal" un fin de semana y aproveche, jejeje.

Pero si, ya tengo los dias reservados en bruselas y si el oro no me falla, ya tengo con que pagarme las vacaciones


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> racional dijo:
> 
> 
> > EUE dijo:
> ...




Oiga, se acaba de quedar usted con el multinick al aire. :XX:

¡¡Que decepción para Uli-Sex!!


Edito: Al parecer es que EUE no sabe quotear...Lástima...daba morbo el tema...Disculpas a EUE y a puntodecontrol.


----------



## femstore (19 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Oiga, se acaba de quedar usted con el multinick al aire. :XX:
> 
> ¡¡Que decepción para Uli-Sex!!



No seas malo )

Que EUE no ha dicho eso, sólo citaba a puntodecontrol pero se dejó el quote en casa 




EUE dijo:


> puntodecontrol dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo la de 50 pesos mexicana me he arrepentido y al final no la vendo... quizas este evrano me pege un viajecillo a bruselas y si la quisiera vender, lo haria alli.
> ...


----------



## un marronazo (19 Abr 2010)

ALGUNOS disi-mulo-ando :XX:
juego de trileros en el foro? no me lo puedo creer 

he pescao ya tres nick diferentes , he trabajado el finde... pero ahora avisada miro y en los hilos del oro y plata es demasiado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No seas malo )
> 
> Que EUE no ha dicho eso, sólo citaba a puntodecontrol pero se dejó el quote en casa




Pues vas a tener razón...:XX:


----------



## femstore (22 Abr 2010)

Vendo restos de onzas de plata (es decir, piezas que se me han quedado descolgadas de clientes y foreros que no han completado el pago)
año 2010
modelos variados (elefantes, filarmonicas, eagles, mexico...pero NO pandas)
unas 40-50 piezas
15 euros la unidad COMPRANDO TODAS LAS QUE ME QUEDEN.

Y si es alguien que las quiera recoger en mano...el sabado en Málaga que hay convención, o si aun me queda, la semana que viene en Madrid....


----------



## femstore (22 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendo restos de onzas de plata (es decir, piezas que se me han quedado descolgadas de clientes y foreros que no han completado el pago)
> año 2010
> modelos variados (elefantes, filarmonicas, eagles, mexico...pero NO pandas)
> unas 40-50 piezas
> ...





Vendido. Entrego en Málaga al forero en cuestión.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendido. Entrego en Málaga al forero en cuestión.



Vaya minica de oro que has encontrado en este foro
tienes a todos los plateros y f-oreros junticos en una sola pagina para ti
jejejejejeje
PA TI NO HAY CRISIS


----------



## femstore (22 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya minica de oro que has encontrado en este foro
> tienes a todos los plateros y f-oreros junticos en una sola pagina para ti
> jejejejejeje
> PA TI NO HAY CRISIS



Lo único que logro es quitarme peso..
porque no creas que con el bullion se gana tanto en cantidades pequeñas

que soy numismático pero no de los que ganan 10 euros por moneda :XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo único que logro es quitarme peso..
> porque no creas que con el bullion se gana tanto en cantidades pequeñas
> 
> que soy numismático pero no de los que ganan 10 euros por moneda :XX:



Y porque no vendes lo mismo pero a gran escala???
es decir, si se gana poco es porque quieres, porque con buenos precios todo se vende, importa mas ;-)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya minica de oro que has encontrado en este foro
> tienes a todos los plateros y f-oreros junticos en una sola pagina para ti
> jejejejejeje
> PA TI NO HAY CRISIS



¿También le tienes envidia a femstore?

Femstore vende a buen precio y las coloca como todos los que vendemos a buen precio. Lástima que yo no te venda a ti...ja,ja,ja,...

Por cierto, femstore, si tienes más demanda avísame que te surto.


----------



## femstore (22 Abr 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y porque no vendes lo mismo pero a gran escala???
> es decir, si se gana poco es porque quieres, porque con buenos precios todo se vende, importa mas ;-)




Si la cosa es que yo el precio del metal no lo sigo. Cuando compro es por que me da el venazo y si meto la pata o la plata baja...los inversores no compran..y a ver donde saco yo cientos y miles de particulares o coleccionistas que las quieran...

Por otro lado, cuando he vendido por miles, ha sido para ganar 3-5 cnt por moneda...y para invertir 50.000 euros para ganar menos de 2500 no me merece la pena. El mínimo margen con el que quiero trabajar es el 5%, todo lo que baje de ahi..."pa otros"

Monster lo siento pero ya sabes que con el bullion voy surtido..con los alemanes me entiendo bien....vendelo en el foro que yo estoy hasta las narices de hacer paquetes)) y si me puedes vender por debajo de 15 seguro que más de uno te comprará como loco...yo me voy con mis monedas raras que me dan de comer :XX:


----------



## Germain (22 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo único que logro es quitarme peso..
> porque no creas que con el bullion se gana tanto en cantidades pequeñas
> 
> que soy numismático pero no de los que ganan 10 euros por moneda :XX:



Hombre, es de agradecer que no seas de esos, que yo estoy jartico de pasearme por tiendas con Silver Eagles y cosas de esas a 25-30 lerus, cuando cualquier matao del eBay te las vende por mucho menos. Hay mucho porqueyolovalguismo en ese sector.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Si la cosa es que yo el precio del metal no lo sigo. Cuando compro es por que me da el venazo y si meto la pata o la plata baja...los inversores no compran..y a ver donde saco yo cientos y miles de particulares o coleccionistas que las quieran...
> 
> Por otro lado, cuando he vendido por miles, ha sido para ganar 3-5 cnt por moneda...y para invertir 50.000 euros para ganar menos de 2500 no me merece la pena. El mínimo margen con el que quiero trabajar es el 5%, todo lo que baje de ahi..."pa otros"
> 
> Monster lo siento pero ya sabes que con el bullion voy surtido..con los alemanes me entiendo bien....vendelo en el foro que yo estoy hasta las narices de hacer paquetes)) y si me puedes vender por debajo de 15 seguro que más de uno te comprará como loco...yo me voy con mis monedas raras que me dan de comer :XX:



Es que en el bullion hay que afinar mucho. El margen es mínimo si vendes a buenos precios. Y lo peor es que la plata pesa un huevo. Es un trabajo de levantadores de pesas. 

Por debajo de 15 ahora mismo no repones. En Alemania está todo a 16 como mínimo.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Abr 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Hombre, es de agradecer que no seas de esos, que yo estoy jartico de pasearme por tiendas con Silver Eagles y cosas de esas a 25-30 lerus, cuando cualquier matao del eBay te las vende por mucho menos. Hay mucho porqueyolovalguismo en ese sector.



Creo que algunos numis no se han enterado de que existe ebay...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿También le tienes envidia a femstore?
> 
> Femstore vende a buen precio y las coloca como todos los que vendemos a buen precio. Lástima que yo no te venda a ti...ja,ja,ja,...
> 
> Por cierto, femstore, si tienes más demanda avísame que te surto.



Yo no vendo, solo compro 
¿por que crees que envidio a un vendedor?

Tu no me puedes vender a mi por dos razones

1º-Porque eres caro
2º-Tienes un material lamentable,no eres capaz de vender nada que me interese.

Ya hay un forero que sabe lo caro que le vendiste una chapa parecida a una moneda de oro
y un cliente menos jejjeeeeje

Cuidate la paranoica no acabes como tu amigo putin


----------



## Germain (23 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que algunos numis no se han enterado de que existe ebay...



Ya, y algunos hasta parece que vivan en el siglo XIX.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no vendo, solo compro
> ¿por que crees que envidio a un vendedor?
> 
> Tu no me puedes vender a mi por dos razones
> ...



Como escuece... 

Tengo otra Carlitros III pero es cara, cara,...Si babeas suficiente la escaneo...:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como escuece...
> 
> Tengo otra Carlitros III pero es cara, cara,...Si babeas suficiente la escaneo...:XX:



Pero mira que eres tonto jejeejejej
si ya tengo 46 columnarios.....
¿para que quiero yo tu chapas viejas compradas por 600 € de carlos?
ya hay un par de foreros que saben donde comprarlas a kilos jejejeej

Otra cosa es que tuvieras columnarios a buen precio de lima,guadalajera,etc
te los podria comprar a 200 €


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero mira que eres tonto jejeejejej
> si ya tengo 46 columnarios.....
> ¿para que quiero yo tu chapas viejas compradas por 600 € de carlos?
> ya hay un par de foreros que saben donde comprarlas a kilos jejejeej
> ...



La plata es de pobres. :XX:

Venga, sigue babeando y si me peta igual te escaneo algún columnario...


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no vendo, solo compro
> ¿por que crees que envidio a un vendedor?
> 
> Tu no me puedes vender a mi por dos razones
> ...



coincido contigo amigo votin y añado alguna razon mas
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> coincido contigo amigo votin y añado alguna razon mas
> un saludo




Que no es Putin, que es Votin !! 

¿Cómo les puedes confundir? Ves como andas ya endrojao ya a estas horas de la mañana.

Además muy divertido tu alegato de "principios, dignidad y honor"...para alguien que no tiene ni idea de lo que son esas cosas...:XX:


----------



## andreu (23 Abr 2010)

Último lote Disponible en 4 monedas de plata BULLION (PROOF) con :
TODAS EN CAPSULAS.
1 onza de plata pura Austria 1,5 euro Philharmoniker año 2009 
1 onza de plata pura Australia 1 dollar Kookaburra año 2009 
1 onza de plata pura Australia 1 dollar Koala año 2009 
1 onza de plata pura EEUU 1 dollar Eagle liberty año 2009 


precio con envio : 70 €

interesados un M.p.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Por otro lado, cuando he vendido por miles, ha sido para ganar 3-5 cnt por moneda...y para invertir 50.000 euros para ganar menos de 2500 no me merece la pena. El mínimo margen con el que quiero trabajar es el 5%, todo lo que baje de ahi..."pa otros"



Femstore, ¿seguro que has hecho los cálculos bien? 5 céntimos por moneda no es un 5% sino menos de un 0,5%. O sea que con 50.000 lereles habrás sacado poco más de 200 euros. Renta más un plazo en cualquier banco...con menos riesgo y trabajo...


----------



## Dyno (24 Abr 2010)

andreu dijo:


> Último lote Disponible en 4 monedas de plata BULLION (PROOF) con :
> TODAS EN CAPSULAS.
> 1 onza de plata pura Austria 1,5 euro Philharmoniker año 2009
> 1 onza de plata pura Australia 1 dollar Kookaburra año 2009
> ...



Hola, cómo puedo mandarte un M.P?


----------



## femstore (25 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Femstore, ¿seguro que has hecho los cálculos bien? 5 céntimos por moneda no es un 5% sino menos de un 0,5%. O sea que con 50.000 lereles habrás sacado poco más de 200 euros. Renta más un plazo en cualquier banco...con menos riesgo y trabajo...



Pues lo que te estoy diciendo...que 5 centimos por moneda es lo que dejan estas piezas.
Como el bullion no deja más margen prefiero no trabajar este tipo de mercancía. Si meto el 5% ya soy caro, y si le meto menos gano una mierda..
prefiero no vender bullion.

En estas últimas gane "bastante" pero desde luego eso es una vez y no siempre. Lo normal es jugar con márgenes tan pequeños que es mejor ni invertir en eso


Edito: para los que me habéis preguntado tantísimo por privado...y parece ser que a muchos les intriga (aunque no entiendo el motivo)...
monster no es mi proveedor. Compro directamente en Alemania. Monster me ofreció eagles a buen precio, pero no hemos cerrado nunca ningún trato (por el momento).


----------



## VOTIN (25 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pues lo que te estoy diciendo...que 5 centimos por moneda es lo que dejan estas piezas.
> Como el bullion no deja más margen prefiero no trabajar este tipo de mercancía. Si meto el 5% ya soy caro, y si le meto menos gano una mierda..
> prefiero no vender bullion.
> 
> ...



Deja,ya te lo pongo yo claro para que el fantasma se pise la sabana jejejej


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Edito: para los que me habéis preguntado tantísimo por privado...y parece ser que a muchos les intriga (aunque no entiendo el motivo)...
> monster no es mi proveedor. Compro directamente en Alemania. Monster me ofreció eagles a buen precio, pero no hemos cerrado nunca ningún trato (por el momento).



Jo,jo,jo,....Hay algunos por aquí que no duermen pensando en mi... Que no te sorprenda Femstore, piensan que el mundo se reduce al foro...

Me halaga que piensen que si alguien vende a buen precio, como hiciste tú, piensen que Monster está detrás. 

Suerte con las ventas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Edito: para los que me habéis preguntado tantísimo por privado...y parece ser que a muchos les intriga (aunque no entiendo el motivo)...
> *monster no es mi proveedor*. Compro directamente en Alemania. Monster me ofreció eagles a buen precio, pero no hemos cerrado nunca ningún trato (por el momento).



haces bien en "apartarte" de gente "asin" , tienes una buena reputacion que te has forjado en poco tiempo, cualquier "cuco" que se arrime a tu sombra lo tienes que espantar no sea que te vayan a relacionar con el y sus modos de hacer negocios.
De todas maneras cuando vaya a llevarte sus tubos "sellados" de eagles, y al precio pre-pactado, para tampoco dejarle con el culo al descubierto al chaval,nos podrias confirmar que si has realizado trato con el y al precio fijado,`para que la gente tambien vea que monstruo puede ser un tipo serio en los negocios.
tampoco me cuadraba que tu fueses capaz de comprar sin factura emitida por el vendedor.

felicidades y gracias por estar aqui en el foro ofreciendo monedas a buen precio (pero de verdad,no como otros)
a los foreros 

un saludo


----------



## andreu (26 Abr 2010)

Dyno dijo:


> Hola, cómo puedo mandarte un M.P?



Disculpa pero entro al foro, de tarde en tarde.

Respuesta: En mensajes privados del foro.

Mira la parte superior derecha de esta pantalla, alli introduces usuario y contraseña, accedes a tus datos. Vas a mensajes privados...


----------



## Germain (26 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> haces bien en "apartarte" de gente "asin" , tienes una buena reputacion que te has forjado en poco tiempo, cualquier "cuco" que se arrime a tu sombra lo tienes que espantar no sea que te vayan a relacionar con el y sus modos de hacer negocios.
> De todas maneras cuando vaya a llevarte sus tubos "sellados" de eagles, y al precio pre-pactado, para tampoco dejarle con el culo al descubierto al chaval,nos podrias confirmar que si has realizado trato con el y al precio fijado,`para que la gente tambien vea que monstruo puede ser un tipo serio en los negocios.
> tampoco me cuadraba que tu fueses capaz de comprar sin factura emitida por el vendedor.
> 
> ...



Joder tío, ¿en tu vida real eres tan abyecto y pelota?


----------



## femstore (26 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> De todas maneras cuando vaya a llevarte sus tubos "sellados" de eagles, y al precio pre-pactado, para tampoco dejarle con el culo al descubierto al chaval,nos podrias confirmar que si has realizado trato con el y al precio fijado,`
> 
> 
> 
> un saludo



Gracias por tu mensaje!

No te preocupes. Por el momento no hemos cerrado ningún trato (no ha sido por nada en especial, yo confio en las personas hasta que me demuestran que no puedo hacerlo :XX: ), y yo estoy cansado de bullion, pero bueno, en caso de cerrarlo, no tendría problema en ponerlo en el foro.
Como sólo hablé con él una vez sobre el tema, tampoco le iba hacer quedar en persona para ver las monedas sin saber si quiera si me venía bien comprarlas o no.


----------



## fran69 (26 Abr 2010)

Muy buenas tardes.... soy nuevo en este foro, me llamo fran... un fuerte saludo para todos!!!


----------



## Ulisses (26 Abr 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes.... soy nuevo en este foro, me llamo fran... un fuerte saludo para todos!!!



Bienvenido Fran69

Quizá no te lo han dicho, pero tienes que hacer un depósito de una onza por forero para participar en el hilo de metales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Abr 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Joder tío, ¿en tu vida real eres tan abyecto y pelota?




Me temo que lo es...por eso llevo pidiendo años una suscripción popular para donarle su medicación...


----------



## fran69 (26 Abr 2010)

eso esta hecho ulisses!!!!... pero no seran de las amarillas,,, las onzas de donacion?????????!!!!!!


----------



## Ulisses (26 Abr 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> eso esta hecho ulisses!!!!... pero no seran de las amarillas,,, las onzas de donacion?????????!!!!!!



No hombre ¡¡¡ Para empezar te vale cualquier tipo de quincalla, como la que venden monster o femstore. Incluso los pakillos de segundaresidencia o los columnarios falsos de votín 

La respuesta no tardará en llegar...


----------



## fran69 (26 Abr 2010)

jejeje bueno bueno....!!!! lo que haga falta!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (26 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No hombre ¡¡¡ Para empezar te vale cualquier tipo de quincalla, como la que venden monster o femstore. Incluso los pakillos de segundaresidencia o los columnarios falsos de votín
> 
> La respuesta no tardará en llegar...



Te lo voy a decir con la palabra en el pecho.......::


----------



## fran69 (26 Abr 2010)

jejejejejeje pues mira hoy a limpiado mi mujer la campana extractora de la cocina y le han caido al cocido unas eagles..... con mas mugre!!!! ahora eso si!!! el cocido esta de vicio!!!!


----------



## femstore (26 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No hombre ¡¡¡ Para empezar te vale cualquier tipo de quincalla, como la que venden monster o femstore.
> 
> La respuesta no tardará en llegar...





Quincalla? las mias eran de chocolate
pero del duro que si no no daba el peso :XX:


----------



## fran69 (26 Abr 2010)

Yo de femstore... solo puedo decir:...........

Serio....
Serio........

y... ¡¡¡ buenos precios!!!


----------



## Ulisses (26 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir con la palabra en el pecho.......::



Pero qué malas pulgas tienes¡¡¡¡


----------



## 7º_Día (26 Abr 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes.... soy nuevo en este foro, me llamo fran... un fuerte saludo para todos!!!



Pues hala, majo, ya tienes tu primer thank.


----------



## fran69 (27 Abr 2010)

thank, thank,,,, muchas thankSSS!!!!


----------



## Germain (27 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me temo que lo es...por eso llevo pidiendo años una suscripción popular para donarle su medicación...



Lo mejor es cuando envía mps. ::


----------



## fran69 (27 Abr 2010)

Buenas noches,, si alguien estaria dispuesto a vender,, me harian del caso 20 onzas de maple plata,,,,y 20 de aguilas plata,,,

saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Abr 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Lo mejor es cuando envía mps. ::



A mi no me envía. Me siento discriminado....:´(


----------



## fran69 (28 Abr 2010)

buenos diasss... bueno pues como no me desiss na de na... termino de agenciarme la plata!!!.. un saludo y muy buenos dias a todos!!!


----------



## galan1987 (4 May 2010)

*paquillos*

Alguien sabandes lotes donde comprar grandes lotes de paquillos a menos o como mucho 4.5 euros cada una. O alguien ofrece tales lotes.


----------



## hinka (4 May 2010)

galan1987 dijo:


> Alguien sabandes lotes donde comprar grandes lotes de paquillos a menos o como mucho 4.5 euros cada una. O alguien ofrece tales lotes.



Dejame hacer cuentas.....

14,24 (esta en estos momentos la oz)/31,1=0,458 el gramos
0,458*15,2 gr el pakillo= esto da unos 7€ el pakillo.

Vale que monster diga que son una mierda, con perdon y sin animo de ofender a nadie  . Pero querer comprarlos con un 35% de descuento a mi me parece mucho ¿no?


----------



## andreu (9 May 2010)

Ofrezco 
2 onzas PROOF australianas : 
1 Oz plata .999 koala 2009 y 1 Oz plata .999 kookaburra 2009 
por 40 euros con envio incluido.

Interesados mandar mensaje privado.


----------



## EUE (9 May 2010)

Te envié un mp.


----------



## andreu (9 May 2010)

EUE :

Usted, tiene otro.


----------



## racional (10 May 2010)

cuanto pagariais por una krugerand oro 1oz?


----------



## 7º_Día (10 May 2010)

Si la quieres vender, pon tú el precio.
Si lo que quieres es subastarla, pues empieza fijando una salida y deja que se maten por ella.


----------



## hinka (10 May 2010)

Hola
Vendo dos monedas de 100 y 50 ecu de 1989. La de 100 es de 1 oz y la de 50 de 1/2 oz.
Las dos en caja de madera y con su correspondiente certificado.
Prefiero venderlas en mano, soy de La Coruña, pero bueno no habria ningun problema en enviarlas a cualquier lugar de España.
Interesado mandar mp.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 May 2010)

¿que tal comprar el oro e suiza y almacenarlo alli? en españa no me fio del corralito ¿podría el gobierno español meter la zarpa en suiza?ienso:


----------



## Mk3 (11 May 2010)

Que le pasa hoy a la platita??


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Mirad,soy nuevo en esto pero os hago una pregunta:os acordais de lo de los sellos?.Pues mas os vale acordaros de ello porque el mercado de la joyeria JAMAS comprara el metal a 31€ cotización de sempsa de hoy¿A quien se lo vais a vender?.
Por otra parte un 30% es lo que yo voy a comprar,como joyero,minimo por debajo de cotización,De ahí para abajs advierto con conocimiento y sin querer tener malos rollos:tened mucho ojo,que luego no vais a poder venderlo


----------



## Germain (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Mirad,soy nuevo en esto pero os hago una pregunta:os acordais de lo de los sellos?.Pues mas os vale acordaros de ello porque el mercado de la joyeria JAMAS comprara el metal a 31€ cotización de sempsa de hoy¿A quien se lo vais a vender?.
> Por otra parte un 30% es lo que yo voy a comprar,como joyero,minimo por debajo de cotización,De ahí para abajs advierto con conocimiento y sin querer tener malos rollos:tened mucho ojo,que luego no vais a poder venderlo



Hay vida más allá de la joyería.


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Mirad,soy nuevo en esto pero os hago una pregunta:os acordais de lo de los sellos?.Pues mas os vale acordaros de ello porque el mercado de la joyeria JAMAS comprara el metal a 31€ cotización de sempsa de hoy¿A quien se lo vais a vender?.
> Por otra parte un 30% es lo que yo voy a comprar,como joyero,minimo por debajo de cotización,De ahí para abajs advierto con conocimiento y sin querer tener malos rollos:tened mucho ojo,que luego no vais a poder venderlo



tio, tu de joyero mucho, pero de tonto mas....

Ale, toma una web donde te comprar por encima del precio del oro
http://www.munters.be/servlet/javaparser?pgm=lst_or_new&lg=uk

.....


----------



## Mk3 (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Mirad,soy nuevo en esto pero os hago una pregunta:os acordais de lo de los sellos?.Pues mas os vale acordaros de ello porque el mercado de la joyeria JAMAS comprara el metal a 31€ cotización de sempsa de hoy¿A quien se lo vais a vender?.
> Por otra parte un 30% es lo que yo voy a comprar,como joyero,minimo por debajo de cotización,De ahí para abajs advierto con conocimiento y sin querer tener malos rollos:tened mucho ojo,que luego no vais a poder venderlo



Gracias por aviso, pero el año pasado vendí lo que tenía, fui al joyero (lo compraba un proveedor suyo) y me lo pagó ni llegaba a un 5% menos del spot. Mi aportación valdrá lo mismo que la tuya no?

me he quedado a gusto coño:X


----------



## femstore (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Mirad,soy nuevo en esto pero os hago una pregunta:os acordais de lo de los sellos?.Pues mas os vale acordaros de ello porque el mercado de la joyeria JAMAS comprara el metal a 31€ cotización de sempsa de hoy¿A quien se lo vais a vender?.
> Por otra parte un 30% es lo que yo voy a comprar,como joyero,minimo por debajo de cotización,De ahí para abajs advierto con conocimiento y sin querer tener malos rollos:tened mucho ojo,que luego no vais a poder venderlo




:Aplauso: Eso mismo digo yo, pero a muchos les entra por un lado...

En el tiempo que llevo por aqui he visto que tanto plata como oro (bullion) compran 3 tipos de personas

1º Gente que espera comprar una onza ahora y venerla en un año ganando dinero (lo veo dificil por el motivo que has explicado y que yo llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo). Aunque por otro lado veo que muchos foreros ansian comprar oro a spot actual...no comparto ese tipo de inversión.

2º Gente que invierte en metal, y le da igual si mañana vale 2 o vale 80, el caso es que siempre tendrá un valor que el papel no tiene (Esto me parece un poco exagerado, no creo que tengamos que recurrir a algo asi)

3º Coleccionistas y caprichosos. Saben como está el mercado y compran cuando lo ven adecuado. Como no es un dinero que necesiten para llegar a fin de mes, se despreocupan de su especulación. Para mi, estos son los que mejor inversión hacen, ya que caprichosos y coleccionistas a nivel mundial siempre va a haber, y dentro del círculo les resultará muy facil revender/cambiar/comprar piezas en mejores condiciones que el mercado del momento.

He explicado en otros hilos, que es fácil comprar oro y plata por debajo de spot..pero mucha gente se piensa que me rio de ellos o miento. Cualquier de vosotros si lleva 1oz de oro a un joyero, comerciante, o numismático, no os dará el peso ni por asomo. Si dais con un pasaorero os pagará un par de euros menos por gramo pero lo normal es que no te den más de 24 euros el gramo teniendo en cuenta la cotización actual..


----------



## femstore (11 May 2010)

paspán dijo:


> Gracias por aviso, pero el año pasado vendí lo que tenía, fui al joyero (lo compraba un proveedor suyo) y me lo pagó ni llegaba a un 5% menos del spot. Mi aportación valdrá lo mismo que la tuya no?
> 
> me he quedado a gusto coño:X



Eres un afortunado 

Lo cierto es que así es como debería ser en todos los sitios, pero desgracidamente la gente se aprovecha de la situación económica de muchas personas para hacer negocio.

La semana pasada por el centro de Madrid todos los carteles que vi, pagaban 18 euros el gramo...


Es una pena que en España no haya grandes grupos/empresas que se dediquen a comprar con márgenes razonables para ambas partes.
Al fin y al cabo el gramo de oro en joyería, se vende cerca de 4 veces su precio real. No se que necesidad tienen de encima comprar a mitad de spot....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Mirad,soy nuevo en esto pero os hago una pregunta:os acordais de lo de los sellos?.Pues mas os vale acordaros de ello porque el mercado de la joyeria JAMAS comprara el metal a 31€ cotización de sempsa de hoy¿A quien se lo vais a vender?.
> Por otra parte un 30% es lo que yo voy a comprar,como joyero,minimo por debajo de cotización,De ahí para abajs advierto con conocimiento y sin querer tener malos rollos:tened mucho ojo,que luego no vais a poder venderlo




Se nota que eres nuevo. 

Nadie tiene necesidad de venderle a ningún joyero usurero. Aquí compramos monedas, y se venden por encima del spot en Bruselas:

http://www.gold4ex.be/servlet/javaparser?pgm=lst_or_new&lg=fr

Internet y la competencia internacional jode ¿verdad?

PS: Y el que quiera vender a un 10% por debajo del spot que me envíe un mp.


----------



## femstore (11 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se nota que eres nuevo.
> 
> Nadie tiene necesidad de venderle a ningún joyero usurero. Aquí compramos monedas, y se venden por encima del spot en Bruselas:
> 
> ...



:XX:

Zas en toda la boca!


El problema es....que la gente no se familiariza con el internet, y dar con una persona que compre a un precio razonable, en España....yo no lo he visto nunca vamos, a no ser que le vendas a otro interesado/coleccionista/caprichoso...pero nunca a un revendedor.
Aqui si no es para ganar 200 euros por onza no se mueven :XX:

Luego se quejan de que la gente no compra y no vende...


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Oye,no creo que te he faltado a ti,¿no?.Solo ,en mi igorancia,es cierto,he dicho que el mercado de la joyeria no va a comprar a esos precios,eso es verdad.Pero si tú tienes otros mercados que te pagan por encima de cotización,estupendo.
Perdonad por haber molestado,pero en mi post he dicho que no quería malos rollos.
Adios


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Yo no soy un joyero usurero,soy un artesano que se gana la vida con sus manos y no vende al publico.Diferencia si puedes joyero-artesano y joyero-tendero


----------



## NSK (11 May 2010)

Entiendo que el tal joyero10 si es joyero estara jodido por la subida de el metal que esta haciendo mucho daño al sector junto con la crisis.Sector que por otra parte ya lleva años jodido,por lo menos para el joyero de verdad,el que curra en la astillera no el tendero que vende joyas.De cualquier forma pensar que la subida de el metal depende de el pequeño ahorrador, que busca un refugio para su dinero es de una ignorancia tremenda y pretender meter miedo con que no van a poderlo vender y compararlo con afinsa ni te cuento.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Yo no soy un joyero usurero,soy un artesano que se gana la vida con sus manos y no vende al publico.Diferencia si puedes joyero-artesano y joyero-tendero



No veo donde has puesto lo de artesano, pero comprar un 30% bajo el spot, sea para artesanía o para venta es usura. 

Lo que pasa es que sois muy listos. Ya os pegó un palo Hacienda por comprar y fundir moneda bullion sin IVA...

Como han dicho por allí en Ebay también lo vendes mucho mejor...

Se os acaba el chollo. ¡A joderse!


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

No,hombre,yo no lo comparo con afinsa ni conque luego no lo vayas a poder vender,si no que te sera dificil(creo,que veo que aquí hay gente mucho mas metida en el tema que yo)venderlo a un precio que tu creas que debe ser,nada mas.


----------



## Ulisses (11 May 2010)

No es cuestión de malos rollos. El perfil de un comprador de oro de inversión no es el mismo que el de un cliente de joyería. En plena crisis tiene que resultar demoledor para un joyero ver como sube el precio de la materia prima al mismo tiempo que disminuye el número de clientes. 

Lo mismo ocurre con la numismática. Los caprichos se pagan caros en épocas de bonanza y se venden baratos en épocas de crisis. Yo mismo estoy comprando por debajo del spot monedas de plata de las islas de la Commonwealt en calidad proof. Eso hace dos o tres años era muy difícil y sólo lo hacían numismáticos y joyeros.

Negocios distintos, artículos distintos, clientes distintos y, sobre todo, tiempos distintos. Sólamente eso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> No,hombre,yo no lo comparo con afinsa ni conque luego no lo vayas a poder vender,si no que te sera dificil(creo,que veo que aquí hay gente mucho mas metida en el tema que yo)venderlo a un precio que tu creas que debe ser,nada mas.



Eso es lo que a ti te gustaría hacer creer para seguir comprando un 30% bajo el spot.

¡A joderse!


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No veo donde has puesto lo de artesano, pero comprar un 30% bajo el spot, sea para artesanía o para venta es usura.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que sois muy listos. Ya os pegó un palo Hacienda por comprar y fundir moneda bullion sin IVA...
> 
> ...



Hace poco vendi 800 gr. POR LO CIVIL,ojo,y hacienda se quedo un 20%,y ganar un 10% no creo que sea un crimen.
De todas formas,lo mio es usura y lo tuyo inversion,¿verdad?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Hace poco vendi 800 gr. POR LO CIVIL,ojo,y hacienda se quedo un 20%,y ganar un 10% no creo que sea un crimen.
> De todas formas,lo mio es usura y lo tuyo inversion,¿verdad?



¿Por lo civil? Querrás decir "por lo legal" porque "venta militar" no creo que exista.

Creía que lo comprabas para utilizarlo. Supongo que tus joyas serán un 20% más baratas que las de la competencia. 

No, ganar un 10% no lo considero usura. Me parece razonable.


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Ese metal que vendi era de recuperacion de mi limalla,el cual ya habia pagado anteriomente y me cobraron cerca de 300€ por afinarlo,analizarlo y enviarmelo.Y si,lo utilice para trabajar.Asi que ya ves,inversor-especulador,el usurero se esta forrando


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Por lo civil? Querrás decir "por lo legal" porque "venta militar" no creo que exista.
> 
> Creía que lo comprabas para utilizarlo. Supongo que tus joyas serán un 20% más baratas que las de la competencia.
> 
> No, ganar un 10% no lo considero usura. Me parece razonable.



Claro que es razonable.Espero que tu en tus "inversiones" ganes un 10% SOLAMENTE.Me parecera razonable.Me parece que aquí no soy el unico tonto


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Claro que es razonable.Espero que tu en tus "inversiones" ganes un 10% SOLAMENTE.Me parecera razonable.Me parece que aquí no soy el unico tonto



Mi margen de intermediación es del 5% 

Mis ganancias de trading son bastante superiores, pero a usted no le importan. Allí me arriesgo a palmar pasta, lo cual usted jamás hace.

Los tontos son los que quieren hacer creer que el oro no se venden a más de 30% por debajo del spot...porque ellos lo quieren comprar a esos precios...

¡A joderse!


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Cuando yo compro,lo hago con la esperanza de vender.Y si no vendo,palmo pasta como usted,que parece que cuando le pisan el juanete cambia de trato,y no me interesan ni su trading ni sus hostias,pero yo no especulo ni alecciono,solo digo una intuicion que tengo y es que luego no se va a poder vender todo el oro a un precio razonable PARA TODOS.Probablemente sea falso y este equivocado pero lo que no consiento es que me llame usurero un tio que no me conoce ni conoce mis circunstancias ni las de mis compañeros de trabajo,y que dice que un 30% es usura.¿El nivel de usura lo marca usted?¿o si en ved de ganar un 5%(¡¡¡YA!!!) gana un 50,es un pelotazo o va a devolver el dinero porque se siente un usurero?.
Yo no deseo que se joda,buen hombre,porque si se jode usted,probablemente se jodan otras muchas personas que le siguen de tan lissssssto que parece http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/smilies/tragatochossmile2.gif


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Cuando yo compro,lo hago con la esperanza de vender.Y si no vendo,palmo pasta como usted,que parece que cuando le pisan el juanete cambia de trato,y no me interesan ni su trading ni sus hostias,pero yo no especulo ni alecciono,solo digo una intuicion que tengo y es que luego no se va a poder vender todo el oro a un precio razonable PARA TODOS.Probablemente sea falso y este equivocado pero lo que no consiento es que me llame usurero un tio que no me conoce ni conoce mis circunstancias ni las de mis compañeros de trabajo,y que dice que un 30% es usura.¿El nivel de usura lo marca usted?¿o si en ved de ganar un 5%(¡¡¡YA!!!) gana un 50,es un pelotazo o va a devolver el dinero porque se siente un usurero?.
> Yo no deseo que se joda,buen hombre,porque si se jode usted,probablemente se jodan otras muchas personas que le siguen de tan lissssssto que parece http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/smilies/tragatochossmile2.gif



En intereses, lo mayor de 24,9% se considera usura.
Igual se rige por ello.....
A mi tb me parece que pagar un 30% menos por algo que vale ese 30% mas es un timo. Como todo en esta vida, si uno no sabe buscarsela la vida, otros se aprovechan de ello....


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Mira,yo no quiero crear malos rollos ni nada que se la parezca,pero cuando todo dios se puso a comprar pisos para...invertir,el mercado subio hasta que todo,TODO,se dio un hostion del 15.Ahora toooooodo el mundo a comprar oro.Pues bien,vale,ojala todo el mundo gane pasta,se la gaste(en joyas,jeje) y este pais de piratas y sinvergüenzas salga adelante de una vez y todos seamos felices y comamos perdices.
Yo no pretendo ser el pepito grillo del tema,pero el monster-no-se-que me parece que le interesa que se siga comprando oro por su intermediacion o lo que sea,pero un joyero tiene otros cauces para comprar metal a otro precio.No es mas que eso.Se tiene que buscar otro camino para venderlo
Yo no compro un 30% mas barato,HACIENDA SE ME QUEDA CON EL 20%,joder,y de ese 10% yo tengo que pagar el posible afinado y transporte.Calculad.


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 May 2010)

Y como es que hacienda se queda con el 20%???
Osea, tu compras algo que vale 100, por 70, y luego le das 20 a hacienda....

Mi no entender.... que me lo expliquen por favor, pues el oro es moneda y a tales efectos, carece de iva e impuestos...


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

Yo tenia 800 gr. de metal 999,99,sempsa me lo compra,por ser profesional,y de ese dinero hacienda me "coje prestado",en un tipico luego ya arreglaremos,un 20%.¿por que?.Incremento de capital por haberlo vendido mi sociedad civil que tengo con mi hermano,ya que los dos nos dedicamos a lo mismo,o algo así,me lo explico el asesor pero no le hice mucho caso.
Total,que me dije que date por jodido.No se si hice bien,pero...


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> Yo tenia 800 gr. de metal 999,99,sempsa me lo compra,por ser profesional,y de ese dinero hacienda me "coje prestado",en un tipico luego ya arreglaremos,un 20%.¿por que?.Incremento de capital por haberlo vendido mi sociedad civil que tengo con mi hermano,ya que los dos nos dedicamos a lo mismo,o algo así,me lo explico el asesor pero no le hice mucho caso.
> Total,que me dije que date por jodido.No se si hice bien,pero...



Ufff, o no te sabes explicar, o no te entiendo, o cambia de asesor... :ouch:


----------



## joyero10 (11 May 2010)

No me se explicar,por eso no me entiendes,y si tengo que cambiar de asesor,quizas,pero lo consulte con un amiguete de hacienda y estaba bien.Pero ten en cuenta que yo tengo una s.c. y lo vendió la sociedad,asi que...


----------



## hinka (11 May 2010)

Vamos que yo aqui por lo que veo es que ni dios compra ni vende nada jajajajjaj.
Pq entre uno que quiere comprar por debajo del 30% y el otro que vende con un 5%. Vamos que no dan las cuentas.


----------



## asqueado (12 May 2010)

joyero10 dijo:


> No me se explicar,por eso no me entiendes,y si tengo que cambiar de asesor,quizas,pero lo consulte con un amiguete de hacienda y estaba bien.Pero ten en cuenta que yo tengo una s.c. y lo vendió la sociedad,asi que...



Voy a intentar matizar lo que quieres explicar, al tener una sociedad con tu hermano o bien cualquier otra persona que sea autonoma y este en el regimen general para la declaracion de hacienda, cuando realiza ventas durante el trimestre, en las declaraciones del iva, etc. etc. tiene que ingresar un 20% de sus ventas, a cuenta de la declaracion anual de IRPF que se realiza.
Vd., al venderle a esa empresa x gramos de oro y hacerele la factura, tiene que depositar ese 20 % al trimestre a hacienda. IVA NO porque esta exento.
Solo cobraras iva de las hechuras que realices de la venta de tus piezas a otras personas.
Al menos asi creo, porque puedo estar equivocado
En ocasiones es verdad que entre vosotros os aprovechais en comprarse unos a otros el metal algo mas barato, ahora bien, el margen depende de la necesidad del vendedor.
Lo que si es una pena que se aprovechen los joyeros-tienda, con pagaros la hechura con precios de hace mas de 20 años, asi como que en numerosas ocasiones teneis que poner vosotros el metal, que luego os cuesta recuperar, si no cobrais todo.


----------



## fran69 (12 May 2010)

Buenas noches!!!
vendo el siguiente lote de oro:
20 francos "Coq-Marianne"...... 175€
20 francos Helvetia................ 175€
10 francos Napoleon.............. 96€
10 francos Helvetia............... 96€
10 francos Coq-Marianne"........ 96€
1/2 soberano......................... 105€
1/10 onza krugerrand................ 105€
1/4 onza krugerrand.................255€
1/2 onza krugerrand................ 475€
alfonsillo 1878 *78 .................. 210€
100 pesetas alfonso XIII *62......1.060€
estos dias sacare unos pocos mas por si le interesan a alguien,, seran las mismas piezas que ahora.... portes a cargo del comprador.. envio fotos escaneadas al que me pida.... forma de pago... ingreso en cuenta o contrareembolso como quiera el comprador,, y si se tercia y se puede en mano..... contactar conmigo si alguien esta interesado en bullionelx@gmail.com

saludos y muy buenas noches!!


----------



## Germain (13 May 2010)

Caro, acabo de comprar un Helvetia en eBay por 173 gastos de envío incluidos.:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## fran69 (13 May 2010)

En ebay???? pues que no te pase na!!! en ebay solo hay un par de vendedores competentes serios y a buen precio,,, como te pille un elynnys o su socio diamons... no te quiero ni contar... ami hermano de elynnys aun esta esperando una onza desde hace 3 semanas 900 del ala en la subasta,,ingresados en su cuenta y el tio ha desaparcido,, la respuesta de ebay... que va a abrir una queja dentro de 20 dias!!!! pa matarlos!!! en esta semana ha estafado a mas de 20 compradores a razon de onza por barba...po mira que gracia!!!


----------



## merche400 (13 May 2010)

ostias.... me habeis acojonao.

voy a pedir unas monedas a la fnmt y así paso de historias del ebay.


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 May 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> En ebay???? pues que no te pase na!!! en ebay solo hay un par de vendedores competentes serios y a buen precio,,, como te pille un elynnys o su socio diamons... no te quiero ni contar... ami hermano de elynnys aun esta esperando una onza desde hace 3 semanas 900 del ala en la subasta,,ingresados en su cuenta y el tio ha desaparcido,, la respuesta de ebay... que va a abrir una queja dentro de 20 dias!!!! pa matarlos!!! en esta semana ha estafado a mas de 20 compradores a razon de onza por barba...po mira que gracia!!!



Ostias, justo hoy he tenido tema con ese tio.....

Un colega ha palmao 860 € con el united diamonds... lo cojonudo es que cualquiera pica... mas de 330 votos y 100% perfectos, y luego, de un plumazo estafa a 15-20 tios.... No tiene logica...

Hoy le ha ayudado y hemos fichado varios datos de donde vive, direccion del banco donde tiene la cuenta, numeros de telefonos titulares de el,..... mañana le acompañare a ponerle una denuncia y este verano a partirle las piernas, ¿te apuntas? 
Si quieres mandame privi y os pongo en contacto.


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Un colega ha palmao 860 € con el united diamonds... lo cojonudo es que cualquiera pica... mas de 330 votos y 100% perfectos, y luego, de un plumazo estafa a 15-20 tios.... No tiene logica...
> .



¿logica? joder que hijo puta,se levanta 20.000 euros asi por la cara,una duda¿que le puede pasar a alguien si hace eso??


----------



## fran69 (13 May 2010)

pues mañana se lo digo a mi hermano... pero te digo yo que si que se apunta seguro!!!!! joerrrrr hoy estaba que ni habia quien le hablara... yo compre hace unas semanas en ebay a lagalia y todo muy bien, le he comprado varias veces... pero solo tiene piezas pequeña, eso si rapidisimo en el envio (24 horas) y muy serio,, aparte conozco de donde viene sus monedas y donde se mueve el vendiendo...buen tio!!! ya veras mañana cuando se lo cuente a mi hermano,, jejejejj que hay una asociacion ya pa partirle las piernas a ese elennys y diamosss es el mismo en dos cuentas diferentes....


----------



## Germain (13 May 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> En ebay???? pues que no te pase na!!! en ebay solo hay un par de vendedores competentes serios y a buen precio,,, como te pille un elynnys o su socio diamons... no te quiero ni contar... ami hermano de elynnys aun esta esperando una onza desde hace 3 semanas 900 del ala en la subasta,,ingresados en su cuenta y el tio ha desaparcido,, la respuesta de ebay... que va a abrir una queja dentro de 20 dias!!!! pa matarlos!!! en esta semana ha estafado a mas de 20 compradores a razon de onza por barba...po mira que gracia!!!



Hombre, me fío del eBay como me fío de cualquier forero que venga a postear que vende oro. El nivel de seguridad es más o menos el mismo.


----------



## fran69 (13 May 2010)

SI,, tienes toda la razon del mundo!! lo de ebay lo he comentado porque hoy estoy un poco indignado con el tema,,, por mi hermano,,, el no esta indignado... el se esta dando cabezazos aen las paredes aun,,, y encima dandole gracias a dios, porque en los ultimos segundos le quitaron una onza mas aparte de la que gano que iba primero en la subasta...que sino lo huebiera ingresado al dia siguiente igual que la que gano.... todo es fiarse,,, pero mira que te digo...un tio, que no admite paypal, que no admite contrareembolso y que no admite entrega en mano??? solo ingreso en su cuenta!!! joder eso pinta mal!!!!!! ¿ si yo te pago el contrareembolso ati que mas te da??? ¿ verdad que hace sopechar????


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 May 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> SI,, tienes toda la razon del mundo!! lo de ebay lo he comentado porque hoy estoy un poco indignado con el tema,,, por mi hermano,,, el no esta indignado... el se esta dando cabezazos aen las paredes aun,,, y encima dandole gracias a dios, porque en los ultimos segundos le quitaron una onza mas aparte de la que gano que iba primero en la subasta...que sino lo huebiera ingresado al dia siguiente igual que la que gano.... todo es fiarse,,, pero mira que te digo...un tio, que no admite paypal, que no admite contrareembolso y que no admite entrega en mano??? solo ingreso en su cuenta!!! joder eso pinta mal!!!!!! ¿ si yo te pago el contrareembolso ati que mas te da??? ¿ verdad que hace sopechar????



Yo vendo en ebay y no admito paypal por sus comisiones abusivas, otra cosa es el trato en mano, que me la pela darlo en mano, o si el tio paga el 3,5% extra que se lleva paypal.

Lo que no me cabe logica es que una cuenta el tio tenia mas de 1.000 votos y todos perfectos!!! Dios, 1000 son la polla, y el united_diamonds tenia 330 como vendedor y todos perfectos. Encima siendo Power Seller en ebay y haber mandado CIF y NIF de su empresa y de el.

Y de un dia para otro, la lia..... Es ilogico.... Vale, que se ha levantao mas de 15.000 €, pero merece la pena sabiendo que es estafa y no falta y que con varias denuncias van a ir detras de el cuando se tiene la cuenta bancaria, direccion, telefonos, Ips, mails, datos de ebay,...

De momento, por ebay hemos contactado con un italiano mas que tb esta afectado y con otro español mas que iba a hoy a ponerle la denuncia en la guardia civil.

Estaria bien tener un contacto en Caja Mar y ver si saca la pasta de su cuenta o que hace con ella.

Bueno, el susodicho es de alicante, algun forero se podria acercar por las dos direcciones y ver si por lo menos vive ahi? Con un timbrazo y preguntar por el vale. Asi hariamos un favor con un estafador menos en la sociedad.

Seguimos al lio


----------



## vidarr (13 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo vendo en ebay y no admito paypal por sus comisiones abusivas, otra cosa es el trato en mano, que me la pela darlo en mano, o si el tio paga el 3,5% extra que se lleva paypal.
> 
> Lo que no me cabe logica es que una cuenta el tio tenia mas de 1.000 votos y todos perfectos!!! Dios, 1000 son la polla, y el united_diamonds tenia 330 como vendedor y todos perfectos. Encima siendo Power Seller en ebay y haber mandado CIF y NIF de su empresa y de el.



Lo de Paypal y sus comisiones es una jodienda, pero es la única garantía. Yo solo tuve dos problemas con ebay: en una ocasión no me mandaron la moneda y en la otra me enviaron una falsa. En ambos casos paypal medió y recuperé la pasta. Tengo que verlo extremadamente claro para fiarme de las transferencias, y desde luego 300 votos no los considero garantía en este caso.

Lo que son las cosas... hoy he llegado a esta subasta de pura casualidad:

http://tinyurl.com/2uk8f8t

A falta de muy poquito estaba en torno a 500 euros una onza, y me pareció extrañísimo. Luego vi que no admitía paypal y lo descarté, pero di un vistazo a sus votos y ya había unos cuantos advirtiendo de la estafa y poniendo la dirección web de la Guardia Civil.

Haciendo de abogado del diablo... ¿no puede ser que le haya pasado algo? Si está, por ejemplo, en el hospital por algo repentino, no podría haber hecho los envíos. ¿O tenéis constancia de que se trata de un multicuentas dando palos a los últimos antes de chaparla?


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 May 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> Lo de Paypal y sus comisiones es una jodienda, pero es la única garantía. Yo solo tuve dos problemas con ebay: en una ocasión no me mandaron la moneda y en la otra me enviaron una falsa. En ambos casos paypal medió y recuperé la pasta. Tengo que verlo extremadamente claro para fiarme de las transferencias, y desde luego 300 votos no los considero garantía en este caso.
> 
> Lo que son las cosas... hoy he llegado a esta subasta de pura casualidad:
> 
> ...



Pues ese es el estafador: united_diamonds

Poder, podria, pero se nota en que da largas a los mails diciendo que la ha enviado, cuando le pides el tracking que lo tiene que pedir a su secretario, despues de dias responde que no encuentran el papel.... vamos, huele a chamusquina...

Ademas, antes se veia las opiniones en los comentarios de los votos y hoy el hijo puta los ha ocultado.


----------



## femstore (13 May 2010)

Yo estaba siguiendo sus articulos. Tenía varios krugerrands que no pasaron los 700 ninguno.


----------



## das kind (13 May 2010)

Por lo visto, ya no tiene artículos en venta...

A mí también me ha estafado.


----------



## das kind (13 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues ese es el estafador: united_diamonds
> 
> Poder, podria, pero se nota en que da largas a los mails diciendo que la ha enviado, cuando le pides el tracking que lo tiene que pedir a su secretario, despues de dias responde que no encuentran el papel.... vamos, huele a chamusquina...
> 
> Ademas, antes se veia las opiniones en los comentarios de los votos y hoy el hijo puta los ha ocultado.



Yo le hice una pregunta el lunes y me la contestó.

Con escuetos monosílabos, pero lo hizo, así que no está en ningún hospital, ni nada parecido, como comenta algún co-forero...


----------



## Germain (13 May 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> SI,, tienes toda la razon del mundo!! lo de ebay lo he comentado porque hoy estoy un poco indignado con el tema,,, por mi hermano,,, el no esta indignado... el se esta dando cabezazos aen las paredes aun,,, y encima dandole gracias a dios, porque en los ultimos segundos le quitaron una onza mas aparte de la que gano que iba primero en la subasta...que sino lo huebiera ingresado al dia siguiente igual que la que gano.... todo es fiarse,,, pero mira que te digo...un tio, que no admite paypal, que no admite contrareembolso y que no admite entrega en mano??? solo ingreso en su cuenta!!! joder eso pinta mal!!!!!! ¿ si yo te pago el contrareembolso ati que mas te da??? ¿ verdad que hace sopechar????



Ya, por eso yo sólo intento comprar en los que aceptan paypal. De los que no aceptan paypal sólo pujo en los que me han comprado alguna vez a mí, que vamos, tengo su dirección y a una mala puedo ir encapuchado a partirle las piernas.


----------



## fran69 (13 May 2010)

El dinero ingresado en su cuenta cae en la cuenta de La Caixa de la calle Italia de Alicante.... voy palla!!!! 

saludos!!!


----------



## Germain (13 May 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> El dinero ingresado en su cuenta cae en la cuenta de La Caixa de la calle Italia de Alicante.... voy palla!!!!
> 
> saludos!!!



¡Suerte! Y que no se te olvide denunciar a la Guardia Civil.


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 May 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> El dinero ingresado en su cuenta cae en la cuenta de La Caixa de la calle Italia de Alicante.... voy palla!!!!
> 
> saludos!!!



La Caixa??? Al colega le dio una de cajamar....

Abrimos un hilo aparte y asi no molestamos al resto de foreros en este?

Un saludo.


----------



## fran69 (13 May 2010)

esque son dos cuentas.. la de diamons y la de elennys,,,pero son el mismo...creo que son un matrimonio los titulares... la estafa a mi hermano es en elennys..y ese manda para cobrar la cuenta de la caixa, que esta sita en la capital de alicante en la calle italia,,, nosotros somos de elche,,osea a 18 kilometros de alicante capital.... en la caixa de la calle italia,,( como es logico y normal) no proporcionan direcciones ni datos personales del individuao este,,, solo lo que ya savemos, que la cuenta esta a nombre de una empresa... Eleny nosequeeeee.... para ello debemos de ir con denuncia a la guardia civil y orden de las autoridades, para que la caixa facilite todos los datos personales....ale....pa la guardiacivil que vamossss ya!!! ya veremos..ya contare lo que sepa!!! pero bueno...los perjudicados pillarse los papeles de la trnasferencia o ingreso y datos de vuestro articulo ganado y ir denunciando en la guardia civil...


----------



## mdskrb (14 May 2010)

*Compro Krugerrands precio FIXING*

Buenos dias a todos foreros,

Estaría interesado en comprar si alguien necesita deshacerse de ellas, en recomprar Krugerrands, da igual la cantidad. Pago precio de fixing y correria con los gastos de envio.

Se que alguno me dirá que me vaya a comprarlos a orodirect pero estoy interesado en inversores que quieran deshacerse de las que tengan en posesión.

Dejo mi correo: juanmigueldiaz@ono.com

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Ulisses (14 May 2010)

mdskrb dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos foreros,
> 
> Estaría interesado en comprar si alguien necesita deshacerse de ellas, en recomprar Krugerrands, da igual la cantidad. Pago precio de fixing y correria con los gastos de envio.
> 
> ...



Te podrán decir cualquier cosa, pero lo de oro direct...

Suerte


----------



## Eldenegro (14 May 2010)

andreu dijo:


> Ofrezco :
> 
> 1 caja de 10 capsulas para monedas, 41 mm de diametro, de la marca alemana leuchtturm
> 
> ...



Andreu, normalmente las ofertas que haces no las veo mal, pero creo que en esta se te ha ido un poco
Beumer

Y tienen una filatelia/numismatica en Barcelona para los que quieran ir en persona a la tienda


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 May 2010)

Chicos, si quereis os pongo el mail de un ingles que le compre las ultimas capsulas que con envio me salio como a 0,20 € cada una, ademas tiene un monton de tamaños.


----------



## Inversionoro (18 May 2010)

Tengo monedas KrugerRand a precio Spot + 3% ,( sólo dispongo de KrugerRand), tambien me queda algún lingote de 100gr de SEMPSA a spot + 2%

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 May 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Andreu, normalmente las ofertas que haces no las veo mal, pero creo que en esta se te ha ido un poco
> Beumer
> 
> Y tienen una filatelia/numismatica en Barcelona para los que quieran ir en persona a la tienda



lo malo es que ahi te crujen en el envio:

Total + gastos de embalaje y envío ( 8 € ) 

lo mejor es la webd el ingles, a mi me cobro 1 libra de envio xDDD

The Coin Gallery - Quality Coins and Coin Accessories

el pedido lo hice con el por mail, no en la web, pues coji un monton de capsulas variadas.


----------



## femstore (18 May 2010)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Tengo monedas KrugerRand a precio Spot + 3% ,( sólo dispongo de KrugerRand), tambien me queda algún lingote de 100gr de SEMPSA a spot + 2%
> 
> info@inversionoro.es




Vas a dejar el ojo morao a quien compre a esos precios!
vaya hostia le vas a dar :XX:!!


----------



## TorNO (20 May 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos, he descubierto recientemente este foro y os felicito a todos los que participais en él.

Desde hace unos años tengo la costumbre de ir cambiando unos eurillos por monedas de plata del BDE, y ya he acumulado unos cientos de estas monedas,......y ahora,................. os leo a vosotros en distintos hilos y por lo que veo - son una relativa mala inversión. 

Os tenía que haber descubierto antes!!!!! y ahora tendría eagles, filarmonicas, ... compradas a buen precio.

En fin, que le vamos a hacer ::::::

Pregunta para los expertos o, viendo el precio actual de la plata, que me aconsejais, cambio las monedas de 12 € por bullion o las conservo y de aqui en adelante compro eagles, filarmonicas.......?

Las de oro las descarto por aquello de que cambiar 1000 euros por 1 moneda me da cosa.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 May 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, he descubierto recientemente este foro y os felicito a todos los que participais en él.
> 
> Desde hace unos años tengo la costumbre de ir cambiando unos eurillos por monedas de plata del BDE, y ya he acumulado unos cientos de estas monedas,......y ahora,................. os leo a vosotros en distintos hilos y por lo que veo - son una relativa mala inversión.
> 
> ...



las mas viejas igual hasta las puedes vender en ebay por 15-18 por aquello del valor numismatico.

aunque igual te sale mal la jugada y acaban por menos de lo valen en si.... (yo compre en ebay en su dia 10 monedas por 110 € xDDDD)


----------



## femstore (20 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> las mas viejas igual hasta las puedes vender en ebay por 15-18 por aquello del valor numismatico.
> 
> aunque igual te sale mal la jugada y acaban por menos de lo valen en si.... (yo compre en ebay en su dia 10 monedas por 110 € xDDDD)



Valor que? :XX:

Yo cuando me las ofrecen en alguna convención las pago a 10 euros, por que para ir al banco de España..que vayan ellos. 
Su valor numismático ya no es que sea nulo... es que es negativo!!!

:baba::babaandas!!!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Valor que? :XX:
> 
> Yo cuando me las ofrecen en alguna convención las pago a 10 euros, por que para ir al banco de España..que vayan ellos.
> Su valor numismático ya no es que sea nulo... es que es negativo!!!
> ...



y te las venden a 10€????? no me lo creo....
vale que para una o dos no vas a hacer un viaje, pero mas de 5 si, y no, no tienes que ir al BdE, en cualquier banco te las HAN de cojer.


----------



## TorNO (20 May 2010)

VAYA!!, me estais diciendo que se venden "realmente" en ebay monedas de 12 euros a más de 12 euros cuando en el BDE aún tienen monedas de todos los años.

Hace dos semanas fuí por última vez y aún les quedaban 17.000 euros en monedas del 2002.

Voy a tener que hacer negocio!!!! :rolleye:

Nota: vereis cuando le cuente a un amigo mio que tiene dos pakillos heredados de su abuelo que valen entre 5 y 10 euros. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## femstore (20 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> y te las venden a 10€????? no me lo creo....
> vale que para una o dos no vas a hacer un viaje, pero mas de 5 si, y no, no tienes que ir al BdE, en cualquier banco te las HAN de cojer.




Ojalá! nunca las dejaron a ese precio.
Es una forma elegante de decirle que no me interesan esas monedas...
Perdona, me refería a las de 2000 pesetas, que sólo pueden ser ahi creo...pero para el caso es lo mismo.

Lo que si me pasó una vez es que un tio muy raro me ofreció un billete de 10mil pesetas muy estropeado...por lo que su valor notafílico (coleccionismo de billetes) era nulo. Le dije que fuera al BdE que le daban 60 euros, que yo como mucho le daba 30 por que no me interesaba en absoluto el billete.
Y me dice..30 pavos???:8: VENGA!!! DAMELOS!!

::::

Asique me di un paseo al BdE para cambiar el billetito..:XX:


----------



## TorNO (20 May 2010)

Para próximas compras, me gustaria ir conociendo las onzas de plata "más habituales". Si a alguién del foro le interesa, estaría interesado en recibir ofertas para comprar 1 onza de cada tipo a fin de familiarizarme con ellas. 

Por cierto, que opinais de los cincuentines de la fnmt?.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## TorNO (20 May 2010)

Lo olvidaba, tengo unas monedas de 2000 pesetas de los años 94 y 95, que me están empezando a cojer un ligerisimo tono verdoso que me tiene un poco mosca. 

Se que este tipo de monedas no tiene valor numismatico por el gran numero de ellas que hay, pero no me gustaría que perdieran el brillo caracteristico. 

Los que guardaís monedas de plata durante mucho tiempo, ¿como lo haceís para que no se estropeen?

Las mías, aún las tengo en las bolsitas en las que venían cuando las compre, ¿puede ser porque en las primeras series el sellado de las bolsitas no es tan bueno como en las de los últimos años?.


----------



## jchopinn (21 May 2010)

*monedas*

A ver quien me cuenta algo. Como es que el oro ha bajado de precio en dolares bastante, y en cambio en gr/euro sigue a 30,235?


----------



## asqueado (21 May 2010)

Bueno acabo de recibir unas monedas compradas a *femstore*, he quedado impresionado y encantado ante la rapidez del envio, del trato y de sus monedas. GRACIAS


----------



## Ulisses (23 May 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> jojojo, vaya fail.



¿Dónde andará Trax? Quizá puso en práctica un aforismo como el de sell in may and go away: Vende tu oro y lárgate del foro.


----------



## femstore (23 May 2010)

edito "pakillos" vendidos



Vendo monedas de oro. Set juegos olímpicos de mongolia. 3 Monedas que suman 3 gramos (1/25oz+1/25+0.5gr).
Precio: 90 euros por set, comprando al menos 10 set.
Menos cantidad 100 euros por set.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendo* paquillos* (56 en total) 50 de ellos completamente nuevos, sin circular, en cartuchos de 25, 5 sin sincular "sueltos", y 1 circulado.
> 
> 6 euros/pieza



Coño, femstore, se dice "pakillos"...  

Suerte en la venta.


----------



## femstore (23 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, femstore, se dice "pakillos"...
> 
> Suerte en la venta.



Es que soy nuevo :XX:

Gracias!!

PD: vendidos.


----------



## Sofoconfull (28 May 2010)

Hola,

Vendo las monedas de 80.000 y 40.000 pesetas del V centenario del descubrimiento de America con caja, estuche y certificado de la FNMT a 32 €/g

3ª serie:
80.000 Carlos III 27g 999/1000
40.000 Doble Aguila Imperial 13.5g 999/1000
4ª serie:
80.000 Acuñador a martillo 27g 999/1000
40.000 Molino ecuestre 13.5g 999/1000

Contacten por mp


----------



## skipyy (2 Jun 2010)

Vendo lingotillo de oro de 10 gramos PAMP con certificado, viene en un blister, 320 euros con envio incluido y asegurado, interesados enviar privado


Edito: Vendido


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Jun 2010)

Vendo lingote 100gr SEMPSA a precio de FIXING

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

Bueno aprovecho y meto un spam 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-x-oro-plata-x-plata-lingotes-x-monedas.html

Si no quieres vender sino comerciar, conmigo puedes hacerlo.

Por si tenias pensado vender tu oro o plata para comprar oro o plata, te compensa hacerlo conmigo!

Éxitos!!


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

Aprovecho para decir que COMPRO TODA LA PLATA que me vendas, si el precio es mejor que el de una tienda cualquiera.

Mándame un mensajito!


----------



## femstore (6 Jun 2010)

Me ofrecen un lote de monedas de oro...

Si alguien lo quiere que me lo diga y le paso con el vendedor. 

En total me dice que son 175.50 gramos de puro

Lote de diversas monedas, que vende por separado sin problema. Se compone por...

- Alfonsinas
- Condor de Chile
- 10 Pesos Cuba
- 100 Dollares Canadienses
- Libras
- 20 F
- Monedas austriacas
- Onzas españolas 

quiere 33 euros/gramo


----------



## asqueado (8 Jun 2010)

femstore te he mandado un mensaje a tu correo, quiero mas de esas "porquerias" que tienes:XX:


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> femstore te he mandado un mensaje a tu correo, quiero mas de esas "porquerias" que tienes:XX:



En cuanto lo reciba te respondo :XX:


----------



## Depeche (9 Jun 2010)

Me estoy planteando vender mi moneda de 2 escudos (1/4 de onza) de Carlos III de 1788, tiene 6,75 gramos de peso y 22 mm de diametro.
Si alguien está interesado que me envíe oferta por privado.

http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/9583/carlosiii2escudos1788a.jpg


----------



## jchopinn (10 Jun 2010)

*Vendo 50 pesos*

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos a precio fixing.
Interesados enviar privado


----------



## skipyy (11 Jun 2010)

Vendo un Krugerrand de oro y un lingote de una onza PAMP con certificado (viene en un blister), cada uno por 1000 euros, interesados enviar privado


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

Bueno...hice un pedido de oro bullion para inversores..y como uno que precisamente es forero, ni me responde ni me dice nada, tengo aqui sus monedas compradas....las pongo a lo que me costaron. En Madrid entrega en mano sin problema.


No se si es caro o barato, pero viendo que el oro sube y baja cada 2x3 y que ahora los alemanes venden a 1062 la onza supongo que no las querrá ni Dios, de cualquier forma, las pongo por si acaso.
Todas del 2010. Dispongo de 3 piezas de cada una, salvo Eagle que son 10.
Entrego factura Alemana de compra. O si alguien lo prefiere, factura mia con el 16% de IVA asignado a monedas de colección (el precio no varia).

Philharmoniker ….. EUR/pc. 1.100,--

Eagle…………………... EUR/pc. 1.100,--

Buffalo …………….. EUR/pc. 1.100,--

Maple …………………. EUR/pc. 1.100,-

Krügerrand ……….. EUR/pc. 1.100,--


----------



## Ulisses (15 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno...hice un pedido de oro bullion para inversores..y como uno que precisamente es forero, ni me responde ni me dice nada, tengo aqui sus monedas compradas....las pongo a lo que me costaron. En Madrid entrega en mano sin problema.
> 
> 
> No se si es caro o barato, pero viendo que el oro sube y baja cada 2x3 y que ahora los alemanes venden a 1062 la onza supongo que no las querrá ni Dios, de cualquier forma, las pongo por si acaso.
> ...



¿Monedas de oro de inversión con IVA? :8: Flaco favor le hace usted a sus clientes...


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Monedas de oro de inversión con IVA? :8: Flaco favor le hace usted a sus clientes...



Todo lo contrario.

Yo te vendo monedas de colección, no oro de inversión.
El cliente se lo puede desgravar...y le sale el oro a mejor precio que el spot...

Vamos, que yo no te vendo:
1 Moneda Oro.999 peso 31.1 --------------------1100 euros con 16% IVA..por que no puedo hacerlo.

Yo te vendo 1 Moneda colección anv. Mamifero. Africa ------948.28 + iva = 1100 euros.
Es como cuando compras en joyería una pulsera


----------



## Ulisses (15 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Todo lo contrario.
> 
> Yo te vendo monedas de colección, no oro de inversión.
> El cliente se lo puede desgravar...y le sale el oro a mejor precio que el spot...
> ...



Me deja usted perplejo. Mucho más que antes. Me deben una onza por una consulta de esta tarde en el hilo del oro, pero voy a ser generoso en atención a la salud tributaria de sus clientes:

Sólo pueden deducirse el iva los empresarios y profesionales que no estén en estimación objetiva. Y, por otra parte, aunque sean empresarios o profesionales la dedución (desgravación como usted lo llama) está sujeta a que la compra esté destinada a su actividad empresarial o profesional. Es decir, el iva lo paga siempre el consumidor final que no es empresario ni profesional.

Es decir, que si usted se dedica a la venta de monedas de plata y se compra un abrevadero para caballos de carreras no puede _o no debe_ deducirse el iva.

Es una onza de plata, gracias.


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> la dedución (desgravación como usted lo llama) está sujeta a que la compra esté destinada a su actividad empresarial o profesional.



Por ejemplo, regalos de empresa, o complementos de decoración 

A mi realmente, me da exactamente igual hacerlo de una forma, o de otra...pues yo gano lo mismo...y el iva no me lo puedo desgravar...pero entiendo que a muchos clientes sí les beneficie el tener la factura con iva..luego ellos ya sabrán que hacer con ella si les puede beneficiar de alguna forma u otra. Lo hago por beneficiar al cliente siempre, no a mi mismo.

Si lo prefieren con factura alemana, sin IVA ni nada, pues se la entrego igualmente, ya que el precio que indica es el mismo, 1100 euros.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Me deja usted perplejo. Mucho más que antes. Me deben una onza por una consulta de esta tarde en el hilo del oro, pero voy a ser generoso en atención a la salud tributaria de sus clientes:
> 
> Sólo pueden deducirse el iva los empresarios y profesionales que no estén en estimación objetiva. Y, por otra parte, aunque sean empresarios o profesionales la dedución (desgravación como usted lo llama) está sujeta a que la compra esté destinada a su actividad empresarial o profesional. Es decir, el iva lo paga siempre el consumidor final que no es empresario ni profesional.
> 
> ...



todo lo que dices es logico y normal pero... y si el que le compra a femstore tiene una joyeria y la quiere para fundir o vender o enganzar? o lo quiere como activo de una empresa al igual que puede ser una oficina?
hay casos en que si podria llevar iva y que sea un gasto imputable


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Es decir, que si usted se dedica a la venta de monedas de plata y se compra un abrevadero para caballos de carreras no puede _o no debe_ deducirse el iva.



Pero si es mi cliente el que tiene caballos de carreras, y me quiere comprar moneditas de oro para regalar a sus corredores, sí puede deducirselo..o al menos eso tengo entendido...tampoco soy un experto en IVA.....

Yo desde luego compre lo que compre..en módulos el iva no me lo puedo deducir :´(


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> todo lo que dices es logico y normal pero... y si el que le compra a femstore tiene una joyeria y la quiere para fundir o vender o enganzar? o lo quiere como activo de una empresa al igual que puede ser una oficina?
> hay casos en que si podria llevar iva y que sea un gasto imputable



Gracias por traducir lo que quiero decir con palabras bonitas 
Espero que con tu ejemplo los lectores lo entiendan mejor!


----------



## Ulisses (15 Jun 2010)

Bueno, siempre se puede comprar la plata para decorar la silla de un caballo o como regalo de empresa. Cierto. Lo que quiero decir es que una persona que no sea empresario no lo puede deducir en ningún caso y es un sobrecoste.

El supuesto de los joyeros, comprando oro de inversion sin iva para, posteriormente, dedicarlo a joyería es un fraude fiscal sobre el que hay abundante jurisprudencia. Los joyeros de ´Córdoba saben mucho de eso...y de las consecuencias una vez que te pillan.

Véndalo usted, femstore, con o sin factura, alemana o española, pero sin IVA: El oro de inversión está exento de IVA.


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> es que una persona que no sea empresario no lo puede deducir en ningún caso y es un sobrecoste.



Creo que no me he explicado bien.
A mi la moneda de Alemania me ha salido en 1100 euros.
Yo la vendo aqui en 1100 euros, con el 16% de IVA incluido como moneda de colección. En ningún caso es un sobrecoste para el comprador, es el mismo precio que si la comprase sin IVA


----------



## Ulisses (15 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Creo que no me he explicado bien.
> A mi la moneda de Alemania me ha salido en 1100 euros.
> Yo la vendo aqui en 1100 euros, con el 16% de IVA incluido como moneda de colección. En ningún caso es un sobrecoste para el comprador, es el mismo precio que si la comprase sin IVA



Entiendo lo que quieres decir. Pero esa factura no sería ninguna garantía para el comprador porque documenta la entrega de una moneda de plata y lo que él te ha comprado es una de oro. Sé que, al serte indiferente la cuota de iva repercutida por estar en módulos, tratas de beneficiar al comprador, pero creeme, no vale la pena. Hay otras alternativas más sencillas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Creo que no me he explicado bien.
> A mi la moneda de Alemania me ha salido en 1100 euros.
> Yo la vendo aqui en 1100 euros, con el 16% de IVA incluido como moneda de colección. En ningún caso es un sobrecoste para el comprador, es el mismo precio que si la comprase sin IVA



Vaya lio que te traes con el IVA. 

¿Te las han vendido a 1100 euros? Vaya clavada que te han arreado. Realmente no lo entiendo. En todas las páginas alemanas a la venta al público están más baratas. ¿Te han hecho precio de comerciante o de primo? (dicho con cariño, que ya nos conocemos)

Ahora a rezar para que el spot se ponga a 1100 porque sino lo llevas claro para venderlas. 

Otra vez que compres bullion pregúntame y te asesoraré (por un par de onzas de marijuana)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Me deben una onza por una consulta de esta tarde en el hilo del oro,



¿Respondió usted a la segunda pregunta sobre el trading de divisas? De momento sólo se ha ganado media onza...es decir un pakillo :XX:


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Te las han vendido a 1100 euros?




YEs, pero no ahora, sino hace unos días con el oro en pleno auge...lo que pasa es que el forero en cuestión (que puede estar tranquilo, no diré su nick) debió cambiar de idea al ver que el oro va "pabajo" y no hacia los 40 el gramo como me dijo que según sus cálculos subiría -pese a que le aseguré que eso no lo veremos este año viendo su trayectoria y teniendo en cuenta que no soy ningún experto -.

Total..que el que se lo come soy yo, pero tampoco me importa. Si no es para bullion lo vendo a coleccionista...lo que pasa que eso puede ser esta noche o dentro de 5 años :XX:

A mi me daba igual, por que no era para mi, ni iba ni voy a ganar dinero con esa operación...pero me fastidia que la gente se comprometa a una cosa, y luego se haga el tonto.


Por cierto, el bufalo ya está vendido.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> YEs, pero no ahora, sino hace unos días con el oro en pleno auge...lo que pasa es que el forero en cuestión (que puede estar tranquilo, no diré su nick) debió cambiar de idea al ver que el oro va "pabajo" y no hacia los 40 el gramo como me dijo que según sus cálculos subiría -pese a que le aseguré que eso no lo veremos este año viendo su trayectoria y teniendo en cuenta que no soy ningún experto -.
> 
> Total..que el que se lo come soy yo, pero tampoco me importa. Si no es para bullion lo vendo a coleccionista...lo que pasa que eso puede ser esta noche o dentro de 5 años :XX:
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que cuando suba medio foro te spameará si mantienes el precio como pasó con la plata :XX:


----------



## Enrico Zola (15 Jun 2010)

Es que las palabras se las lleva el viento, y hombres de palabra quedan pocos. Yo mañana me voy a pillar una kruger y una eagle pero es que me las dejan por debajo de los 1000, ademas el transporte hasta italia y tal sino te pillaba 2 monedas.

No te preocupes tu guardalas y dentro de no 5 de 3 años me las vendes por esos 1100 euros cuando este a 1800 dolares como dice carloszorro jejeje. (yo aqui me las doy del mas listo de la clase). En serio no tendras problema en venderlas si no te corre prisa..


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> En serio no tendras problema en venderlas si no te corre prisa..



Prisa no...pero es un dinero muerto que no me produce absolutamente nada. Hasta en billetes de 5 euros sin doblar me saldrían más rentable :XX:


----------



## Enrico Zola (15 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Prisa no...pero es un dinero muerto que no me produce absolutamente nada.



Como todo en la vida hasta que no cambia de manos. 

Que te producen los 6 tall ships de las cook mientras estan en tu tienda?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> YEs, pero no ahora, sino hace unos días con el oro en pleno auge...lo que pasa es que el forero en cuestión (que puede estar tranquilo, no diré su nick) debió cambiar de idea al ver que el oro va "pabajo" y no hacia los 40 el gramo como me dijo que según sus cálculos subiría -pese a que le aseguré que eso no lo veremos este año viendo su trayectoria y teniendo en cuenta que no soy ningún experto -.



Joder vaya putada. Eso está muy mal. En el mundo de los metales la palabra es de oro. Y nunca mejor dicho. 




femstore dijo:


> Total..que el que se lo come soy yo, pero tampoco me importa. Si no es para bullion lo vendo a coleccionista...lo que pasa que eso puede ser esta noche o dentro de 5 años :XX:
> 
> A mi me daba igual, por que no era para mi, ni iba ni voy a ganar dinero con esa operación...pero me fastidia que la gente se comprometa a una cosa, y luego se haga el tonto.
> 
> ...




Probablemente el precio subirá y las venderás igual, pero igual tienes la pasta parada un buen tiempo. 

En todo caso si te cobraron, 1100 te cobraron más de la cuenta.


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Como todo en la vida hasta que no cambia de manos.
> 
> Que te producen los 6 tall ships de las cook mientras estan en tu tienda?



El problema es que los 6 tall ships..fue comprarlos y venderlos....
Y ahora mismo cualquier moneda que tenga en stock...me produce por que tiene un coste y cada día que pasa en mi poder, es dinero que se incrementa a su precio de venta.

El oro hoy vale X, mañana puede valer X/2 y tal vez dentro de unos años 3X
Pero no sigue un patrón y no lleva un historial que permita saber como andará mañana o dentro de un mes.

Por otro lado, yo si sé lo que tardaré en vender una moneda, y cuanto le puedo ganar, o en su defecto, cuanto incrementarla por cada año que pasa en mis manos sin comprador.

Si guardo estas monedas de oro un año, y el año que viene el spot está en 800, que hago? seguir esperando?

Si hoy los tall ships valen 140 euros, no me importa no venderlos en caso de tenerlos, pues el año que viene serán 200 euros mínimo.

La ventaja del oro: que si ahora necesito dinero, las pongo a 700 euros y todos me las comprais. Para las monedas de colección necesitaría 3 días de ebay más los días que tarde en pagarme el comprador.

La ventaja de la moneda de colección: que aún poniéndolas a 1 euro en ebay, termien al precio que terminen, ganaría dinero. Con el oro no puedo decir lo mismo.


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder vaya putada. Eso está muy mal. En el mundo de los metales la palabra es de oro. Y nunca mejor dicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón..pero mira...
yo que he perdido? tener parado X dinero X tiempo..bueno..ojalá todos mis problemas fueran esos.

Él que ha perdido? 
que los 14000 euros que tiene con opción a recompra, se los va a recomprar quien yo te diga. Por no hablar de que no vuelvo a hacer tratos con esa persona.

En este negocio la palabra es muy importante, tanto para bien como para mal.
Si yo un día me equivoco y pongo en venta 1 oz de oro bajo coste..y la compran, pues me aguanto y la vendo.
Si me comprometo a pagar algo, lo hago también con todas las consecuencias.

El precio por moneda es menor a 1100 euros. El problema es que eran 8 paquetes por DHL y el envío ha redondeado a 1099.35 cada moneda.

Al menos gracias por darme ánimos..pero esto es lo que yo llamo..consuelo de tontos :XX:


----------



## Enrico Zola (15 Jun 2010)

Vale es que partimos de ideas distintas. Yo tengo oro en lugar de tener dinero en el banco y no lo hago para ganar dinero (que tambien en cierta medida, si se revaloriza pues he triunfado). Si dentro de 10 años lo quiero cambiar por billetes magicos pues lo hare pero igual lo hago dentro de 11 o 12... vamos que no lo compro para quitarmelas de encima sino como seguro. En cambio tu compras para hacer negocio, para venderlas. Y evidentemente el oro por las razones que decias previas no te conviene si tu estrategia a seguir es la de comprar a 1 vender por 2 raudo y veloz...

no me extraña que vendieras los tallships de un dia para otro son bien guapos...


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Vale es que partimos de ideas distintas. Yo tengo oro en lugar de tener dinero en el banco y no lo hago para ganar dinero (que tambien en cierta medida, si se revaloriza pues he triunfado). Si dentro de 10 años lo quiero cambiar por billetes magicos pues lo hare pero igual lo hago dentro de 11 o 12... vamos que no lo compro para quitarmelas de encima sino como seguro. En cambio tu compras para hacer negocio, para venderlas. Y evidentemente el oro por las razones que decias previas no te conviene si tu estrategia a seguir es la de comprar a 1 vender por 2 raudo y veloz...
> 
> no me extraña que vendieras los tallships de un dia para otro son bien guapos...



La verdad es que las navales se venden muy bien...y salen a buen precio para ser de tirada cortilla....
Yo si compro a 1, con vender a 1.10-1.05 me vale...no soy como los numis de la vieja escuela :XX:

El oro como seguro me parece muy buena idea, yo también lo tendría asi antes que en un banco si no trabajase con monedas de estas....
aún asi..que me dejen colgado con tantas onzas es una putadilla grande...


----------



## Renovatio (16 Jun 2010)

Fem, ya pregunto yo por aqui por Pucela, no tengo mucho conocido metido en bullion "hardcore" (les va mas el "menudeo", monedas mas peques :rolleye pero si sale algo cercano para que no pierdas pasta y eches a andar otra vez esos 1100 pavos varios, pues te aviso.

Saludos


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

De paso sea dicho...
tengo elefantes procedentes de una sobra del último pedido

1 oz somalia 2010

500 monedas 1000 monedas 2000 monedas
18 euros 17.90 euros 17.80 euros

Precio 16% iva incluido.
Envio no incluido
Compras inferiores a 500...18 euros también


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (16 Jun 2010)

Interesantes los elefantes. Tienen un privi. Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El problema es que los 6 tall ships..fue comprarlos y venderlos....
> Y ahora mismo cualquier moneda que tenga en stock...me produce por que tiene un coste y cada día que pasa en mi poder, es dinero que se incrementa a su precio de venta.
> 
> El oro hoy vale X, mañana puede valer X/2 y tal vez dentro de unos años 3X
> ...




A largo plazo el oro si sigue un patrón.... y la moneda de colección moderna también.

El patrón del oro:






El patrón de la moneda monderna de colección no histórica es que su valor tienda al del metal en que está hecha. Por cada ejemplo que me pongas de lo contrario sabes que hay 50 de lo que digo.

La gente ahora está comprando para el largo plazo no para vender en un mes o dos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón..pero mira...
> yo que he perdido? tener parado X dinero X tiempo..bueno..ojalá todos mis problemas fueran esos.
> 
> Él que ha perdido?
> ...




Él ha perdido más. Ha perdido la palabra. 

Alguien que no tenga palabra no puede tener oro. No sabrá ni comprarlo ni venderlo.


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El patrón de la moneda monderna de colección no histórica es que su valor tienda al del metal en que está hecha. Por cada ejemplo que me pongas de lo contrario sabes que hay 50 de lo que digo.



Yo no lo creo así...[hablemos de moneda de plata, la de oro tiende a lo que tu dices CASI siempre]

Eso se confirma cuando las monedas tienen una tirada elevada. Para tiradas cortas, la exclusividad siempre ha estado, y creo que siempre estará, por encima del metal...otra cosa es que el metal suba y alcance su valor como moneda de colección...pero en el caso de la plata..creo que mucho tienen que cambiar las cosas para que se eleve tanto, ya que las tiradas pequeñas tienen un sobrecoste muy alto...no es facil hacerlas, y pasa por muchas manos desde que se compra la plata hasta que termina su fabricación...
acuñadores, ingenieros, diseñadores, derechos en caso de haberlos, el 20% de cada producción que se queda el país emisor......todo eso encarece el producto y no permite venderlo al precio del metal.
Los coleccionistas son tantos, que siempre se garantiza una gran subida desde que la moneda sale a mercado hasta que se mantiene estable (suele ser el triple o cuadruple de su precio de salida).

En el caso del coleccionista, que compre cuando el precio le parezca bueno, o cuando no pueda comprar más barato por que se ha terminado la oferta. Es su capricho y sólo el debe elegir el precio que quiere pagar.

En el caso del inversor, o compra cuando la moneda es emitida, o mejor que deje escapar el tren...pues comprar una moneda al doble de emisión, es el equivalente a pagar 60 euros el gramo de oro en estos momentos.

Cierto es, que mirando sólo el metal, en el caso de un inversor que lo guarda X años, seguramente por tu teoría en esos X años, el metal alcance o esté cerca de lo que ha pagado en estos momentos..lo que será una buena salida rapida para estas monedas. Incluso si las lleva a fundir, va a favorecer a que las que queden existentes suban de precio.

Son puntos de vista diferentes, pero relacionados en cierto modo. Tú miras el valor de la moneda por su contenido en metal.
Yo miro la moneda en función de su rareza y su precio según oferta y demanda.

No está mal tener en cuenta las dos cosas a la hora de comprar...


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Él ha perdido más. Ha perdido la palabra.
> 
> Alguien que no tenga palabra no puede tener oro. No sabrá ni comprarlo ni venderlo.



Toda la razón del mundo.


----------



## vidarr (16 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Él ha perdido más. Ha perdido la palabra.
> 
> Alguien que no tenga palabra no puede tener oro. No sabrá ni comprarlo ni venderlo.



Pssst, esto es como lo del karma, que no siempre funciona. Hace ya bastante tiempo compré un par de monedas a un numi suizo (pequeñas, de 10 francos) por eBay, más por capricho que por otra cosa (prefiero las de 20). Los gastos de envío y seguro no se correspondían en la factura con lo que yo quería y lo que era posible según las condiciones de la puja, así que le pedí que lo corrigiese. No me hizo ni caso y al día siguiente subió el oro, con lo que ignoraba todavía más mi petición. Supongo que a nadie se le escapa que por muy fuerte que sea la subida de un día para otro, en una moneda tan pequeña no se nota gran cosa. La diferencia a su favor entre vendérmela a mí o ponerla de nuevo a subasta sería como mucho de 10 euros en las dos... eso es una miseria para una persona que vende cientos de vrenellis al día, pero se retrató.

Meses más tarde baja el oro y las monedas de 10fr acaban más baratas que las de mi puja. En ese momento el tío tuvo los santos huevos de hacer las correcciones solicitadas, y pasar a reclamarme el pago abriendo una disputa. En fin...

Femstore, suerte con el asunto. No se puede uno fiar de nadie...


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> el tío tuvo los santos huevos de hacer las correcciones solicitadas, y pasar a reclamarme el pago abriendo una disputa. En fin...
> 
> Femstore, suerte con el asunto. No se puede uno fiar de nadie...



Yo estoy convencio de que si el oro se pone en 1500 el tio me hubiera llamado como loco :XX: pero ante eso, prefiero ponerlo por aqui, y aunque no me responde todavía, espero que tenga la cara roja en su casa.

Por cierto, tengo todo el lote "apalabrao" asique la cosa no ha salido tan mal...sólo espero que los apalabramientos sean palabras de verdad :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Jun 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> Pssst, esto es como lo del karma, que no siempre funciona. Hace ya bastante tiempo compré un par de monedas a un numi suizo (pequeñas, de 10 francos) por eBay, más por capricho que por otra cosa (prefiero las de 20). Los gastos de envío y seguro no se correspondían en la factura con lo que yo quería y lo que era posible según las condiciones de la puja, así que le pedí que lo corrigiese. No me hizo ni caso y al día siguiente subió el oro, con lo que ignoraba todavía más mi petición. Supongo que a nadie se le escapa que por muy fuerte que sea la subida de un día para otro, en una moneda tan pequeña no se nota gran cosa. La diferencia a su favor entre vendérmela a mí o ponerla de nuevo a subasta sería como mucho de 10 euros en las dos... eso es una miseria para una persona que vende cientos de vrenellis al día, pero se retrató.
> 
> Meses más tarde baja el oro y las monedas de 10fr acaban más baratas que las de mi puja. En ese momento el tío tuvo los santos huevos de hacer las correcciones solicitadas, y pasar a reclamarme el pago abriendo una disputa. En fin...
> 
> Femstore, suerte con el asunto. No se puede uno fiar de nadie...




No le volviste a comprar ¿verdad?

Pues eso. Ese numis no sabe vender oro. Hacer una tangada así por dos medios napoleones es ser gilipollas. A lo mejor con ello se ha perdido un cliente que le iba a comprar muchos miles de euros. 

Cierto que en Ebay puede pegar muchos sablazos así y seguir teniendo clientes. Pero a la larga pierde más. 

Los numis más honestos son los más ricos, y no es casualidad. Ajustan el precio, y se conforman con una comisión honesta.


----------



## merche400 (19 Jun 2010)

A ver... una pregunta en el foro.

En caso que, sea un suponer, quisiera vender unas 500 filomenas del 2009...¿A cuanto pensais que seria un precio aceptable?


----------



## EUE (19 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> A ver... una pregunta en el foro.
> 
> En caso que, sea un suponer, quisiera vender unas 500 filomenas del 2009...¿A cuanto pensais que seria un precio aceptable?



¿Qué son filomenas? ¿Pilar Mónicas? ¿de oro o plata?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> ¿Qué son filomenas? ¿Pilar Mónicas? ¿de oro o plata?



Pilar Mónicas....:XX:


Veo a Merche dispuesto a descargarse de su Monsterbox...


----------



## merche400 (20 Jun 2010)

Depende de como vayan las negociaciones inmobiliarias de la semana que viene y, tras la fallida adquisicion de un chalet hace poco, mi mujer le tiene metido el ojo a un piso y 1 garaje en Valencia que tienen una carga hipotecaria "apetecible" para cancelarla y quedarse por buen precio en el centro de Valencia.

Obviamente... tambien contribuiré a la compra.... no penseis que dejaré que mi mujer lleve la voz cantante en ello.


----------



## carloszorro (20 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Depende de como vayan las negociaciones inmobiliarias de la semana que viene y, tras la fallida adquisicion de un chalet hace poco, mi mujer le tiene metido el ojo a un piso y 1 garaje en Valencia que tienen una carga hipotecaria "apetecible" para cancelarla y quedarse por buen precio en el centro de Valencia.
> 
> Obviamente... tambien contribuiré a la compra.... no penseis que dejaré que mi mujer lleve la voz cantante en ello.



Si quieres invertir en ladrillo te vendo un piso, 110 mil euros mas las 500 filomenas.

Está en el centro de una pequeña ciudad, el precio es muy bueno.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Depende de como vayan las negociaciones inmobiliarias de la semana que viene y, tras la fallida adquisicion de un chalet hace poco, mi mujer le tiene metido el ojo a un piso y 1 garaje en Valencia que tienen una carga hipotecaria "apetecible" para cancelarla y quedarse por buen precio en el centro de Valencia.
> 
> *Obviamente... tambien contribuiré a la compra.... no penseis que dejaré que mi mujer lleve la voz cantante en ello*.



:XX:

Seguro, seguro,...(ya se ha enterado que tienes la Monsterbox ¿O la tienes escondida?).


----------



## merche400 (20 Jun 2010)

Ya se lo dije hace tiempo el tema del MB.... y de mis intenciones de comprar oro. Al final... ni compré oro ni más plata.


Ahora bien... he de reconocer que me ha convencido para invertir en pisos (le viene de familia)


----------



## merche400 (20 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si quieres invertir en ladrillo te vendo un piso, 110 mil euros mas las 500 filomenas.
> 
> Está en el centro de una pequeña ciudad, el precio es muy bueno.



Gracias...pero el tema inmobiliario lo lleva mi mujer. Yo para eso soy un negao.


----------



## JorgeJ (21 Jun 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo usuario y porfin me dieron permisos para comentar!!! le he estado echando un ojo al foro y la verdad es que tiene mucha informacion interesante ademas de este hilo compra venta muy util. Pues bien, voy a estrenarme poniendo mi primer anuncio de venta. Estoy interesado en vender una moneda, _1 escudo Carlos III año 1777 Popayan_. son 3,32 gr de oro de ley 901. La moneda en cuestion es identica a esta pero conserva aun una forma mas redondeada.








Mañana o pasado subire fotos reales de mi moneda, actualmente la tengo en un collar de oro (NO PERFORADA) la sacare y hare fotos, un saludo.


Por cierto, del precio no he hablado nada, mandarme las ofertas a ser posible superiores a los 100€, un saludo.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

Hola burbujoides!

Soy un nuevo usuario, que no nuevo lector. 

Estoy interesado en que me hagan llegar foreros por PM ofertas y condiciones para compra de monedas de oro. Especialmente me gustaría de monedas tipo philharmoniker o así, es decir, no busco monedas antiguas de coleccionismo apreciadas por su valor numismático porque de esas tengo ya de sobra.

Un saludo


----------



## benito camela (22 Jun 2010)

JorgeJ dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo usuario y porfin me dieron permisos para comentar!!! le he estado echando un ojo al foro y la verdad es que tiene mucha informacion interesante ademas de este hilo compra venta muy util. Pues bien, voy a estrenarme poniendo mi primer anuncio de venta. Estoy interesado en vender una moneda, _1 escudo Carlos III año 1777 Popayan_. son 3,32 gr de oro de ley 901. La moneda en cuestion es identica a esta pero conserva aun una forma mas redondeada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Jorge,bonita moneda la que tienes esa moneda a groso modo, es con las acuñadas en la ceca de Madrid en 1779 1780 y 1781 las que menos valor tienen.
Si ademas dices que ha estado colgada, pues menos todavia, si bien es cierto que la viruela en monedas pequeñas a igual "trato" sufren menos.
En cuanto al precio , mirando el precio del oro , estaria en torno a 110 euros, yo si la viese a 100 euros o algo por encima , no dudaria por comprarla por delante de otras muchas como vrenelis,napoleones ,guider,libras....
Si quieres y eres de Madrid dame precio tu por mensaje privado.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Quiero 33 monedas de oro 1oz de 0,999

¿Ofertas?


----------



## JorgeJ (23 Jun 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Hola Jorge,bonita moneda la que tienes esa moneda a groso modo, es con las acuñadas en la ceca de Madrid en 1779 1780 y 1781 las que menos valor tienen.
> Si ademas dices que ha estado colgada, pues menos todavia, si bien es cierto que la viruela en monedas pequeñas a igual "trato" sufren menos.
> En cuanto al precio , mirando el precio del oro , estaria en torno a 110 euros, yo si la viese a 100 euros o algo por encima , no dudaria por comprarla por delante de otras muchas como vrenelis,napoleones ,guider,libras....
> Si quieres y eres de Madrid dame precio tu por mensaje privado.





Hola, en efecto la moneda ha estado colgada pero en ningun momento ha sido perforada, la moneda esta a presion con un cerco de oro, el cual se puede quitar y sacar la moneda conservando su perfecto estado, en cuanto al precio te digo por pm,  un saludo.


----------



## jchopinn (25 Jun 2010)

jajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Renovatio (25 Jun 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajajajaja



Foro (o hilo, al menos) entrando en _*"mode forocoches ON"*_ a velocidades de vertigo....

post 1 .- OLA KIEN ME BENDE VARATO HORO HABER
post 2 .- JAAJOAJAOAJAOAAJAJ llo no ke no tengo un duro
post 3.- Hoygan centrense en el topic lla esta vien io compro 50,000 euros haber que se me ofrece. thx.

:: :8: :: :8:

*tiptoes silently out*


----------



## benito camela (29 Jun 2010)

Buenas noches, deciros que pongo a la venta 4 onzas krugerrand,sueltas o como quieran.
Los interesados contactar por mp.
Seria ideal entrega en mano en Madrid, puede ser en oficina bancaria (por si a alguno le da asi mas seguridad).





Gracias.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jun 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Buenas noches, deciros que pongo a la venta 4 onzas krugerrand,sueltas o como quieran.
> Los interesados contactar por mp.
> Seria ideal entrega en mano en Madrid, puede ser en oficina bancaria (por si a alguno le da asi mas seguridad).
> 
> ...



La cabra de la moneda de que año es


----------



## benito camela (29 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> La cabra de la moneda de que año es



Pues mira, del 76 ,82 , 83 y 81 .


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Jun 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Buenas noches, deciros que pongo a la venta 4 onzas krugerrand,sueltas o como quieran.
> Los interesados contactar por mp.
> Seria ideal entrega en mano en Madrid, puede ser en oficina bancaria (por si a alguno le da asi mas seguridad).
> 
> ...



precio????????????


----------



## benito camela (30 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> precio????????????



Si tu lo vendes¿¿¿::?????.............

Por MP lo he dado a dos interesados,bueno he dado un precio que por muy poco que me mejorasen es suyo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Jun 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Si tu lo vendes¿¿¿::?????.............
> 
> Por MP lo he dado a dos interesados,bueno he dado un precio que por muy poco que me mejorasen es suyo.



yo vendo que?
a ver si ahora tengo doble personalidad y vendo cosas sin enterarme... XD

si te refieres a lo del belgica, que halla vendido unas monedas, no significan que me interesen otras ;-)


----------



## benito camela (30 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> yo vendo que?
> a ver si ahora tengo doble personalidad y vendo cosas sin enterarme... XD
> 
> si te refieres a lo del belgica, que halla vendido unas monedas, no significan que me interesen otras ;-)



Si pongo contactar por MP será por no querer dar el precio aquí.
Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jun 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Si pongo contactar por MP será por no querer dar el precio aquí.
> Gracias.



¿Tienes miedo que otros mejoremos tu oferta? 

Suerte....


----------



## benito camela (30 Jun 2010)

Para evitar mas MP, tengo ya todo vendido.
Esta mañana he estado en un par de sitios entregandolos, muchas gracias a todos los que me han comprado y tambien a los que se ha interesado por ello.
Al final he vendido alguno mas de los 4 que puse en principio  .
Muchas gracias.


----------



## el_andorrano (2 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias

Dispongo de 10 krugerrands de 1 Oz para vender en lote o por separado.
Si alguien le interesa que contacte por MP.
Es posible entrega en mano en Barcelona.

Gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Dispongo de 10 krugerrands de 1 Oz para vender en lote o por separado.
> Si alguien le interesa que contacte por MP.
> ...



Saludos Andorrano.

Algunos se han pillado los dedos con el bajón de ayer. Ya sabes, si no los vendes me das un toque.


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Saludos Andorrano.
> 
> Algunos se han pillado los dedos con el bajón de ayer. *Ya sabes, si no los vendes me das un toque*.



ya sabes, sino monster , the most important gold of world te los coloca rapidamente :XX::XX::XX: 
pobrecito, parece alguien importante y todo, venga va, asumo que si no lo venden monster los coloca rapidamente ):XX:)::
mal de altura se llama

un saludo
a ver si femstore confirma que le vendio las eagles al precio ofertado en el acontecimiento planetario "la convencion en la que acude monster" ):XX:)::


----------



## el_andorrano (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Saludos Andorrano.
> 
> Algunos se han pillado los dedos con el bajón de ayer. Ya sabes, si no los vendes me das un toque.



jajaja pues si aunque este no es el caso son comprados ayer a precio de ayer. Mas que nada es por motivos logisiticos, ya me gustaria poderlos guardar para futuras subidas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ya sabes, sino monster , the most important gold of world te los coloca rapidamente :XX::XX::XX:
> pobrecito, parece alguien importante y todo, venga va, asumo que si no lo venden monster los coloca rapidamente ):XX:)::
> mal de altura se llama
> 
> ...




Tío , no se te entiende el inglichs de Carabanchel....:XX:

Jode estar pillado con los eagles ¿verdad?


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tío , no se te entiende el inglichs de Carabanchel....:XX:
> Jode estar pillado con los eagles ¿verdad?



simplemente me hace gracia la importancia que te das ,como si fueses alguien importante, y los que te conocemos sabemos que no eres nadie.(cada dia somos mas los que te conocemos
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> simplemente me hace gracia la importancia que te das ,como si fueses alguien importante, y los que te conocemos sabemos que no eres nadie.(cada dia somos mas los que te conocemos
> un saludo



Creo que eres tú el que me das importancia. Sino pasarías de mi :XX:

Ala! A joderse!


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que eres tú el que me das importancia. Sino pasarías de mi :XX:
> 
> Ala! A joderse!



si,creo que soy yo el unico que te la da (importancia),los demas que te conocen pasan de ti como de comer mierda ya saben lo que realmente eres, pero me divierto......::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si,creo que soy yo el unico que te la da (importancia),los demas que te conocen pasan de ti como de comer mierda, pero me divierto......::



¿Seguimos en la edad del culo-pis-caca? :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (2 Jul 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> simplemente me hace gracia la importancia que te das ,como si fueses alguien importante, y los que te conocemos sabemos que no eres nadie.(cada dia somos mas los que te conocemos
> un saludo



Cuente,cuente usted
¿no ha pagado el alquiler de este mes,verdad?
al final tendra que vivir de ocupa en los aeropuertos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> al final tendra que vivir de ocupa en los aeropuertos



Con la Zeta-Jones no me importa, nada, nada, nada,...


----------



## Renovatio (2 Jul 2010)

Para quedarse abajo, mejor quedarse arriba.....


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Jul 2010)

porque no dejais de joder el hilo que es para lo que es y os abris uno para discutir?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> porque no dejais de joder el hilo que es para lo que es y os abris uno para discutir?



Se lo cuentas al que empieza, a quien por cierto le jode un montón que los demás venden mientras el está pillado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-72.html#post2987708


----------



## femstore (3 Jul 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> jajaja pues si aunque este no es el caso son comprados ayer a precio de ayer. Mas que nada es por motivos logisiticos, ya me gustaria poderlos guardar para futuras subidas.



Precio? 

+10 y tal


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Precio?
> 
> +10 y tal



+ 3 y tal


----------



## takeda (12 Jul 2010)

Buenas,

Queria adquirir unas 100 onzas de plata (eagles o maples) y 3 o 4 onzas de oro (maples,krugers,nuggetts o pandas) a ser posible del 2010 o sin circular.

Mandadme las ofertas por mensaje privado.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Sofoconfull (13 Jul 2010)

Hola,

Vendo las monedas de 80.000 y 40.000 pesetas del V centenario del descubrimiento de America con caja, estuche y certificado de la FNMT a 30,5 €/g

3ª serie:
80.000 ****** III 27g 999/1000
40.000 Doble Aguila Imperial 13.5g 999/1000
4ª serie:
80.000 Acuñador a martillo 27g 999/1000
40.000 Molino ecuestre 13.5g 999/1000

Contacten por mp


----------



## fran69 (13 Jul 2010)

hola,
vendo 9 monedas de plata... duros de alfonso xii y xiii, Amadeo I y 1 de belgica(25 gr, tambien de plata) precio plata... estan en buen estado y con capsula... 11€ la pieza.
si le interesa a alguien contacte por mp.. 
Tambien 100 Reales Isabel II año 1862 muy buen estado de consevacion.. tambien en su capsula... precio... 260€. Gracias,,, saludos!!!


----------



## rory (14 Jul 2010)

Hola a todos.

Me venden lingotes Orofin de plata 250 gramos. ¿Cuánto creeis que sería un buen precio?


----------



## fran69 (14 Jul 2010)

hola rory.... pues para ti, el comprador, un buen precio seria el de fixing... en estos momentos esta a 0,4627€ el gramo lo que daria unos 116€ por lingote..... ademas el lingote no tiene muchas mas cargas como una moneda , como la acuñacion y demas...un precio de 125€ por lingote se podria pagar perfectamente,, yo personalmente en los lingotes cuando compro no me gusta pasar mucho mas alla del precio de la plata...ahora bien el comprador es normal que defienda lo suyo tambien como en todo!!!... pero aqui ya sabes que no hay ni valor numismatico ni nada de nada,,, el dia que quieras venderlo te lo van a querer comprar a precio fixing.


----------



## rory (14 Jul 2010)

Pues lo he hablado y me lo han dejado a 128 euros el lingotillo de 250 grms.

Gracias fran69 por tu opinión!


----------



## rory (15 Jul 2010)

He mirado en anlagegold y geiger, y los lingotes de plata de umicore los tienen a 153 y 170 euros. Me parece excesivamente caro. 

Joder, sale la onza más cara que en moneda!

Comparado, el precio de 128 euros de los lingotes que me ofrecen es una ganga!


----------



## carloszorro (15 Jul 2010)

rory dijo:


> He mirado en anlagegold y geiger, y los lingotes de plata de umicore los tienen a 153 y 170 euros. Me parece excesivamente caro.
> 
> Joder, sale la onza más cara que en moneda!
> 
> Comparado, el precio de 128 euros de los lingotes que me ofrecen es una ganga!



Los lingotes en Alemania tienen mayor iva que las monedas.


----------



## debianita (15 Jul 2010)

rory dijo:


> He mirado en anlagegold y geiger, y los lingotes de plata de umicore los tienen a 153 y 170 euros. Me parece excesivamente caro.
> 
> Joder, sale la onza más cara que en moneda!
> 
> Comparado, el precio de 128 euros de los lingotes que me ofrecen es una ganga!



Es de pobres ... pillate un tubo de eagles


----------



## rory (16 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Es de pobres ... pillate un tubo de eagles



Ya, pero la onza me sale tirada!


----------



## el_andorrano (19 Jul 2010)

Dispongo de varios krugerrands y monedas españolas con valor facial de 80000 ptas, 40000 ptas, 200 euros ... 

Posibilidad entrega en mano en Barcelona.

Contactar por mp

Gracias


----------



## jchopinn (19 Jul 2010)

*Quiero una Aclaracion!*

Acabo de mirar el foro, que por cierto hacia tiempo no le echaba un vistazo y resulta que hay un jajajajajaja con el nick que puse en su dia pero que no lo he escrito yo. Que pasa con esto? mas que nada a quien sea el administrador del foro me de una explicacion. gracias


----------



## Kluster (19 Jul 2010)

*ATENCION !! VENDO 200 MAPLE LEAFS DE PLATA A 13,50 € x UNIDAD.*

Son como las de la imagen, del 2009 :






En total son 2700 € por las 200 monedas + Gastos de envío aparte.

Las vendo a este precio porque he hecho una inversión y necesito disponer de liquidez, así que en mi plan de ahorro lonchafinista he decidido deshacerme de mi pequeño tesoro.

Las monedas estan en perfecto estado. Es una cajita con 8 tubos, de 25 monedas cada uno. Tengo fotos, os las puedo enviar por correo. ( No se como subir las imágenes : )

Por cierto, soy nuevo en el foro. Aunque si que solía pasarme de vez en cuando a leerlo, nunca hasta ahora había participado. ( Me daba palo lo de registrarme, aunque ahora por lo de vender la monedas finalmente me he decidido a hacerlo ). Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (19 Jul 2010)

¿Maples a menos del _spot_? ¿Están hechas en China?


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Jul 2010)

dinos de donde eres... porque no creo que nadie en su sano juicio las compre a alguien con un mensaje aqui y pida la pasta por adelantado....


----------



## Kluster (19 Jul 2010)

Las pongo baratas para quitarmelas de encima rapidamente. Son auténticas, te lo aseguro.

Para PUNTODECONTROL : Soy de Barcelona. Leete bien el mensaje que tengo fotos del material os las puedo enviar por correo para que lo comprobeis por vosotros mismos.


----------



## femstore (20 Jul 2010)

Vendido todo.


----------



## femstore (20 Jul 2010)

LOTE:

125 oz plata variadas 
+ 2 oz de oro al azar (bullion)

4000 euros. Envio incluido.

Sólo por email.

Tomando como referencia que munters compra la onza de oro a 945, saldrían las de plata a 16.88 con envío inlcuido.

Si alguien quiere sólo las de plata, salen a 17.50 por pieza
si alguien quiere sólo las de oro, salen a 960 por pieza.

Envio incluido


----------



## inver (20 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendido todo.



Las has comprado tu?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Jul 2010)

Si pudiérias elegir entre 1 Krugerrand de 1 onza y 2 de medio onza, al mismo precio, ¿qué cogeríais?


----------



## Ulisses (20 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Si pudiérias elegir entre 1 Krugerrand de 1 onza y 2 de medio onza, al mismo precio, ¿qué cogeríais?



Dos de media onza. Se venden mejor. Pero si vas comprar 10, mejor de una onza.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Dos de media onza. Se venden mejor. Pero si vas comprar 10, mejor de una onza.



Vale, yo pienso lo mismo, si sale igual el gramo, prefiero que sea lo más pequeña posible la moneda.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Vale, yo pienso lo mismo, si sale igual el gramo, prefiero que sea lo más pequeña posible la moneda.




A menor peso mayor precio, y además en las tiendas (Munters) te las pagan peor a la hore de vender. El tamaño ideal es 1 onza y si quieres moneda pequeña no compres fracción de grande, compra moneda nacional histórica (napoleones, ducados, soberanos, vrenelis...) tienen un spread mucho mejor.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> A menor peso mayor precio, y además en las tiendas (Munters) te las pagan peor a la hore de vender. El tamaño ideal es 1 onza y si quieres moneda pequeña no compres fracción de grande, compra moneda nacional histórica (napoleones, ducados, soberanos, vrenelis...) tienen un spread mucho mejor.



Es verdad, veo en la web que las de media onza las compran y venden a menos por gramo que las de una: Gold Rates


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Es verdad, veo en la web que las de media onza las compran y venden a menos por gramo que las de una: Gold Rates




Tu pérdida en la compra/venta de un Soberano (+- 1/4 oz.) es del 2,1%, en el caso de una Maple de 1/4 de onza pierdes el, 6,7%

Haz las cuentas y elige bien.


----------



## Sofoconfull (21 Jul 2010)

Ultima oferta para comprar en esta misma semana


Vendo las monedas de 80.000 y 40.000 pesetas del V centenario del descubrimiento de America con caja, estuche y certificado de la FNMT a 29 €/g

3ª serie:
80.000 Carlos III 27g 999/1000
40.000 Doble Aguila Imperial 13.5g 999/1000
4ª serie:
80.000 Acuñador a martillo 27g 999/1000
40.000 Molino ecuestre 13.5g 999/1000

Contacten por mp


----------



## syn (21 Jul 2010)

Para dentro de un par de semanas estaré por Bruselas y pensaba hacerme con algunas monedas pequeñas y creo que al final serán soberanos en munters y a lo mejor alguna de onza pero veo que las tienen muy caras (las de onza digo) no?
Y eso?
Normalmente les sigo los precios y suelen ser bastante competitivos, casi siempre mejor que eurogold y veo que en eagles, maples y demás van un poco desfasados


----------



## inver (21 Jul 2010)

Kluster dijo:


> *ATENCION !! VENDO 200 MAPLE LEAFS DE PLATA A 13,50 € x UNIDAD.*
> 
> Son como las de la imagen, del 2009 :
> 
> ...



No se si esta oferta era real o no.
Pero si alguien tiene algo similar, yo ahora pagaria 15€ por la onza hasta una cantidad de 5.000€, en Madrid y en persona.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (21 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Para dentro de un par de semanas estaré por Bruselas y pensaba hacerme con algunas monedas pequeñas y creo que al final serán soberanos en munters y a lo mejor alguna de onza pero veo que las tienen muy caras (las de onza digo) no?
> Y eso?
> Normalmente les sigo los precios y suelen ser bastante competitivos, casi siempre mejor que eurogold y veo que en eagles, maples y demás van un poco desfasados



No es que estén desfasados, sino que han subido el premium :S


----------



## syn (22 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> No es que estén desfasados, sino que han subido el premium :S



O toy confundido por el caló o lo han vuelta a bajar... me parece..


----------



## Vedast_borrado (22 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> O toy confundido por el caló o lo han vuelta a bajar... me parece..



Es verdad, ahora es un 6.6% de premium.


----------



## el_andorrano (22 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes

Últimos Krugerrands a 970 € y monedas españolas con valor facial a 29,80 €/gr
Tambien tengo un soberano de 1966 a 226€

Posible entrega en mano en Barcelona

Gracias


----------



## Kluster (23 Jul 2010)

inver dijo:


> No se si esta oferta era real o no.
> Pero si alguien tiene algo similar, yo ahora pagaria 15€ por la onza hasta una cantidad de 5.000€, en Madrid y en persona.



Pues si, era real, Pero ya las he vendido. Aqui el que no corre vuela.


----------



## Krypton (23 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Es verdad, ahora es un 6.6% de premium.



Pues ahora anda por un 7.50 y hoy mismo lo he visto a 5 ¿Alguien sabe si esto es normal o es que han dejado al sustituto a cargo porque el jefe está de vacaciones? ienso:


----------



## syn (24 Jul 2010)

Pues creo que va a ser eso o es que algo raro pasa, porque esta tarde llegó a estar al 5 y pico y ahora al 7,52....
Pero creo que solo varían los de las monedas: Krugerrand, eagle, maple y nugget... nu se nu se


----------



## femstore (27 Jul 2010)

Vendo restos de últimas compras...más alguna que me han dejado colgada...

10 maple (940 la unidad)
5 Elefantes Somalia (940 la unidad)
2 Bufalo (950 la unidad)

Pedidos sólo por email.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendo restos de últimas compras...más alguna que me han dejado colgada...
> 
> 10 maple (940 la unidad)
> 5 Elefantes Somalia (940 la unidad)
> ...



buenos precios si señor ni las réplicas del monstxxxx.............
un saludo


----------



## el_andorrano (27 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta 100 monedas de plata de 50 Francos 27 gr de plata fina a 15 euros la unidad. 

0.55€/gr iva incluido

Gracias


----------



## benito camela (28 Jul 2010)

Vendo onzas de oro:
Krugerrand
Maple
Filarmonica
Bufalo

Todo a 900 menos las Bufalo a 940
Gracias.
Contactar por mp


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Jul 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Vendo onzas de oro:
> Krugerrand
> Maple
> Filarmonica
> ...



de donde eres?


----------



## fran69 (28 Jul 2010)

Hola buenos dias.... pongo a la venta, 3 monedas de 5 onzas PANDA... a 100€ la unidad,
son año: 1988 - 1992 y 2003, todas ellas sin circular y con su capsula.
Contactar conmigo si le interesa a alguien en mail.: saulclement@gmail.com

ORO: Isabel II 100 Reales, 260€ 8,35gr. oro 900/1000 sin ningun golpecito en canto, muy bien conservada. 1862
4 Escudos oro Isabel II 160€ 3,35gr. oro 900/1000 sin ningun golpecito canto, bien coservada. año. 1865.
10 pesetas oro Alfonso XIII 1878 *19 *62. 120€ Sin circular.
1/2 libra Peru peso 4 gr. oro 900/1000 125€ año 1966 Sin circular.
1/2 soberano Inglaterra120€ peso 3,99 oro 917/1000 año 1894 Reina Victoria.
4 Florines (10 francos) Imperio Austriaco oro 900/1000 3,32gr 115€ año 1892 Sin circular.
10 francos Suiza Helvetia año 1914 115€ Sin circular.. 3,32 gr. 900/1000
10 francos Napoleon III laureado año 1866 muy buen estado 3,32gr, 900/1000 115€.


Un cordial saludo y muuy buenos dias!!


----------



## benito camela (29 Jul 2010)

Ya tengo lo que queria vender apalabrado, muchas gracias a los interesados,pero no en este foro, me quedo un poco extrañado, frecuento otro par de sitios donde en teoria se sabe menos de economia que aqui, pero se venden monedas como churros,no como en este que en teoria se deberia vender mas.No lo entiendo :
Buenas noches a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (29 Jul 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> frecuento otro par de sitios donde en teoria se sabe menos de economia que aqui, pero se venden monedas como churros.




no se por qué me da que ese hipotético foro solo existe en tu mente..


----------



## Elputodirector (29 Jul 2010)

Joder, pensaba que solo se estafaba aqui.


----------



## benito camela (29 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> no se por qué me da que ese hipotético foro solo existe en tu mente..



Existen muchos foros numismaticos donde el apartado bullion tiene tambien algo de protagonismo.:rolleye:
No desprecio este foro, pero existen muchos de numismatica bastante interesantes.


----------



## benito camela (29 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Joder, pensaba que solo se estafaba aqui.



Asi me ha dejado usted;





Yo no engaño caballero,yo pongo un precio y quien quiere compra,ni siquiera pongo noticias del metal,nada.


----------



## benito camela (29 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Joder, pensaba que solo se estafaba aqui.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Jul 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Existen muchos foros numismaticos donde el apartado bullion tiene tambien algo de protagonismo.:rolleye:
> No desprecio este foro, pero existen muchos de numismatica bastante interesantes.



deleitenos con cuales


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jul 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Existen muchos foros numismaticos donde el apartado bullion tiene tambien algo de protagonismo.:rolleye:
> No desprecio este foro, pero existen muchos de numismatica bastante interesantes.



Di uno
Lo que he visto de foros numismaticos son de niños de doce años


----------



## benito camela (29 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> deleitenos con cuales



Imperio Numismático - Portal
Open Directory - World: Español: Tiempo libre: Coleccionismo: Numismática
FORVM ANCIENT COINS - Roman coins, ancient Greek coins, Byzantine coins, biblical coins... (buenisimo 5 estrellas)
::: FORONUM.COM ::: Numismática y intercambio de monedas y billetes. Foro numismático. :: - Índice(buenisimo)
OMNI, foro de numismatica. - Portal

Noto cierto sarcasmo en su comentario, pero no importa.
Aqui hay para "rumiar" mucho tiempo.(existen muchisimas mas).


----------



## VOTIN (29 Jul 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Imperio Numismático - Portal
> Open Directory - World: Español: Tiempo libre: Coleccionismo: Numismática
> FORVM ANCIENT COINS - Roman coins, ancient Greek coins, Byzantine coins, biblical coins... (buenisimo 5 estrellas)
> ::: FORONUM.COM ::: Numismática y intercambio de monedas y billetes. Foro numismático. :: - Índice(buenisimo)
> ...



Si,si que rumiaras

esos foros Imperio Numismático - Portal 
estan dirigidos por un niño de 12 años que actua como moderador y coleccionan monedillas de risa
y los otros tres cuartas partes de lo mismo
tener una moneda de 200 euros de 8 REALES COLUMNARIO es algo que 
no tiene el 99,99% de los que se registran

Anda que te has lucio,ni er PUTIN ha hecho tanto el ridi como tu


----------



## benito camela (29 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,si que rumiaras
> 
> esos foros Imperio Numismático - Portal
> estan dirigidos por un niño de 12 años que actua como moderador y coleccionan monedillas de risa
> ...



Hay muchos mas, no se de donde sacas que tienen 12 años, saben muchísimo de numismática,y aqui se exponen cosas increiblemente buenas.
Si te han baneado o no te han aguantado,no es mi problema,lo siento.
Y existen infinidad de sitios , esto solo es una muestra, estan al alcance de todos,no son sitios ocultos o secretos ::.


----------



## DrJ (29 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> coleccionan monedillas de risa
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



¿Por que nos gusta tanto criticar lo que no conocemos?


----------



## fran69 (29 Jul 2010)

hola buenos dias... ACTUALIZO LA LISTA DE VENTAS QUE PUSE AYER...las 3 monedas de 5 onzas PANDA estan reservadas y vendidas ya,, los 4 escudos de Isabel II Vendida, el 1/2 soberano de oro vendido... el lote de 10 duros que puse la semana pasada vendido tambien.... todo lo demas sigue a la venta....

Añado un nuevo lote de duros de plata ( 6 son duros de plata y 4 son 5 francos franceses,, mismo peso) estan en un muy buen estado... como el lote anterior... un saludo cordial para todos.

Contactar conmigo si alguien le interesa algo en: saulclement@gmail


----------



## fran69 (29 Jul 2010)

Denuevo vendo:
4 monedas plata 999 PANDA 5 onzas cada una, Sin circular,, precio 100€ cada una.
años: 1988 1992 2003 y 2005.
contactar conmigo para posibles interesados en saulclement@gmail.com, para enviar fotos y demas datos, utilizar el mail.... gracias!!! saludos!!!


----------



## femstore (29 Jul 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> Denuevo vendo:
> 4 monedas plata 999 PANDA 5 onzas cada una, Sin circular,, precio 100€ cada una.
> años: 1988 1992 2003 y 2005.
> contactar conmigo para posibles interesados en saulclement@gmail.com, para enviar fotos y demas datos, utilizar el mail.... gracias!!! saludos!!!



mandame un mail que me interesan please!! 

(no puedo escribirte al mail desde este pc)

saludos!


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> mandame un mail que me interesan please!!
> 
> (no puedo escribirte al mail desde este pc)
> 
> saludos!



como arrasas con los pandas, eh???


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta un soberano de 1912 a 217 € y 20 marcos alemanes de 1906 a 212 € 

Ademas dispongo de varias medallas, desde 35 gr hasta 6 gr, conmemorativas en oro de 900 y 917 milesimas por debajo de spot.

Contacten por MP

Gracias


----------



## femstore (29 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> como arrasas con los pandas, eh???



Son tan bonitos..:XX:


----------



## Renovatio (30 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Son tan bonitos..:XX:



[YOUTUBE]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CnMz47nQ0ug&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CnMz47nQ0ug&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


:XX:


----------



## el_andorrano (2 Ago 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Pongo a la venta 100 monedas de plata de 50 Francos 27 gr de plata fina a 15 euros la unidad.
> 
> ...



Visto que no ha tenido mucho éxito las vuelvo a ofrecer a 14.50 euros cada moneda.

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Ago 2010)

Vendo Onza de oro 

Elephant de Somalia


Precio: 910€ + gastos de envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## juan35 (2 Ago 2010)

Que pasa en este foro que marca pagina 77 y como ultima abre 76... Informacion privilegiada????


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Ago 2010)

juan35 dijo:


> Que pasa en este foro que marca pagina 77 y como ultima abre 76... Informacion privilegiada????



es un error del foro, no te preocupes


----------



## Buster (2 Ago 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lamento decir que abandono el foro como posteador



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/3083755-post785.html

Se coge antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.


----------



## el_andorrano (3 Ago 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Visto que no ha tenido mucho éxito las vuelvo a ofrecer a 14.50 euros cada moneda.
> 
> Gracias



Ultima oferta, sino se acepta van directas a la olla jajaja 100 monedas 50 francos de 27 gramos de plata pura 12.50 euros cada una.

Gracias


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 Ago 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Ultima oferta, sino se acepta van directas a la olla jajaja 100 monedas 50 francos de 27 gramos de plata pura 12.50 euros cada una.
> 
> Gracias



Ya falta poco para llegar al spot.


----------



## el_andorrano (3 Ago 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Ya falta poco para llegar al spot.



jajaj al spot no puedo llegar antes iran a parar a un horno.


----------



## holdem (3 Ago 2010)

Hola, me gustaría comprar oro a precio spot (o casi) en lingotes o monedas krugerrand, máximo 100 gramos. Podría recogerlo en mano en Andalucía Oriental. Un saludo.


----------



## PutinReAbducided (3 Ago 2010)

holdem dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría comprar oro a precio spot (o casi) en lingotes o monedas krugerrand, máximo 100 gramos. Podría recogerlo en mano en Andalucía Oriental. Un saludo.



Te ha faltado añadir y una mamada gratis...

Para comprar oro a spot si no es en lingote ahora mismo está muy chungo.


----------



## fran69 (5 Ago 2010)

hola,, buenos dias,. vendo tubo de filarmonicas ,,, 340€ Sin Circular, año 2010.
Estan dentro del tubo, ... 20 unidades. ...

contacto: saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## fran69 (5 Ago 2010)

hola de nuevo....... el tubo de filarmonicas .. vendido:::

Ahora, vendo otro tubo... pero solo con 10......... a 170€


contacto: saulclement@gmail


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Ago 2010)

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta dos krugerrands del año 77 a 935 euros cada uno.

Gracias


----------



## heypericles (7 Ago 2010)

Hola, estoy interesado en comprar 4 monedas 1oz Au nuevas (sin circular).

1 Nugget, 1 Maple Leaf, 1 Panda y la difícil, Elefante Somalía 1000 Sh au, aunque acepto ofertas que tengan la búfalo
(Si, es una de cada, es que ya puestos, voy a hacer una colección)
Escucho ofertas por MP, aviso que solo lo miro una vez al día los mensajes (ando liado)

Gracias por vuestra atención


----------



## Revolución (7 Ago 2010)

Compro Maple Leaf, Filarmónica o Nugget.

Zona de Vigo o provincia de Pontevedra para recoger en mano.


----------



## galan1987 (9 Ago 2010)

Me gustaria vender un soberano de 1908 en muy buen estado por 220 y una de 5 dollares liberty en estado de conservacion 62(muy muy excepcional) por 400 euros, si estan interesados le mando fotografias.
Ademas dispongo de una de 25 pesetas por 225 euros.

Me gustaria comprar algunos tubos de onzas de plata me importa si son maple, eagles o philarmonikas.
Por favor manden privados. gracias


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Ago 2010)

VENDO.

En Oviedo y para trato directo con entrega en mano, Filarmónicas y Krugerrands de oro. Precio a convenir.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ago 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> En Oviedo y para trato directo con entrega en mano, Filarmónicas y Krugerrands de oro. Precio a convenir.



Pero el precio que te convenga a ti o el que me convenga a mi?


----------



## inver (11 Ago 2010)

Estoy interesado en comprar unas 300 onzas a 15.50, me da lo mismo la moneda.
Operación en mano en Madrid.


----------



## heypericles (12 Ago 2010)

Buff, casi una semana y nadie me ha hecho una oferta ¿Es que nadie vende monedas aquí? :

Pos nada, si nadie ofrece, me iré a las tiendas alemanas a pillar alguna (antes de que suba demasiado)


----------



## benito camela (12 Ago 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Buff, casi una semana y nadie me ha hecho una oferta ¿Es que nadie vende monedas aquí? :
> 
> Pos nada, si nadie ofrece, me iré a las tiendas alemanas a pillar alguna (antes de que suba demasiado)



A ver , si yo vendo prefiero anunciarlo y que me pidan, si voy yo ,el que compra se cree que se las van a regalar,dime que quieres y cuanto estas dispuestoa a pagar, por mp claro,he estado vendiendo aqui a buenos precios y algunos se creian que se vendian de "segundamano" a mitad de precio.
Gracias.


----------



## automatetrading (16 Ago 2010)

El más capo que me envie, la mejor info que tenga para ver que me ofrecen haber si me convencen 

Háganlo por privado Gracias!!!


----------



## quaver (16 Ago 2010)

automatetrading dijo:


> El más capo que me envie, la mejor info que tenga para ver que me ofrecen _*haber*_ si me convencen
> 
> Háganlo por privado Gracias!!!



"a ver" es lo correcto. Saludos.


----------



## femstore (25 Ago 2010)

VENDO:

- Maple 2010
- Eagle 2010
- Somalia Elephant 2010
- Krugerrand varios años

Lote de 100 onzas. A precio de Spot, para que se vaya alguien a donde quiera a venderlas y ganarse el 3%.

Para monedas sueltas, Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete. 

Pago en cuenta bancaria, hago factura de compra.


----------



## femstore (28 Ago 2010)

Bueno, viendo que me han intentado pisar....ahora me voya divertir yo un poco, vendo :

Onzas de oro:
- elefante somalia 915 euros
- maple y eagle USA 920 euros
- filarmonica 922 euros
- krugerrand 935 euros

Gastos de envio por postal express 15 euros.
Hago factura. 0% iva.

Pagos: bsch
No acepto trato en mano 
Quien quiera recoger las monedas en Madrid o Talavera debera hacer el pago antes en cuenta, no quiero dejar a mis empledas con X euros y un desconocido.

Para los que han invertido antes en no bullion, consultar precio especial en mi mail.

Oferta sujeta al spot actual 975 euros la onza.

Por motivos de trabajo, y nueva reestructuracion de empresa, solo aceptare pedidos enviados directamente al departamento logistico luciabello @ femstore.es ( quitar espacios)

Por otros motivos, no hago ventas a personas residentes en Madrid que no haya conocido previamente en persona. Me da igual la cantidad que se quiera comprar, no quiero que pasaoreros de madrid hagan negocio a mi costa.


Importante....debido a que estamos reestructurando la empresa, que son vacaciones, y que vendemos a mas de 500 personas a nivel nacional, por no hablar de los pedidos internacionales, puede que los pedidos sufran ligeros retrasos, pero garantizo que todos llegaran.


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno, viendo que me han intentado pisar....ahora me voya divertir yo un poco, vendo :
> 
> Onzas de oro:
> - elefante somalia 915 euros
> ...



ostias que precios... que pena no ser de madrid... te mando privi aun asi...


----------



## femstore (28 Ago 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> ostias que precios... que pena no ser de madrid... te mando privi aun asi...



No hay problema! Los envios asegurados funcionan estupendamente....

Cuando me aburra empiezo a subir precios para 1/2 1/4 1/10 y 1/50 de onza, ya que me pongo....que no vendan ni las pequeñas :XX:


----------



## Yo2k1 (28 Ago 2010)

Y sin ofender por favor, que se entienda mi pregunta que quizas la hago porque soy nuevo y no conozco los follones que se traen aqui, no es ninguna critica a nadie, eh?
Como se pueden ofrecer esos precios? no lo entiendo, si en todas las webs, las mas baratas, estan mas caras?
Esos precios son para quitarse el sombrero, es que casi la vendes y ya le ganas algo, no lo entiendo. Solo para tirar a otro? o es que se prevee una fuerte bajada y hay que deshacerse de material?, no lo entiendo
Si estamos hablando que va a subir el spot a 2000, 3000, 5000, como se puede vender a esos precios¿? no se, quizas es mi novatez, pero no me cuadra nada, y no el vendedor, eh, que no conozco a nadie y no puedo opinar, pero no se, si alguien va a ser "millonario" con ese oro en sus manos, a ese precio, por que se vende?


----------



## femstore (28 Ago 2010)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y sin ofender por favor, que se entienda mi pregunta que quizas la hago porque soy nuevo y no conozco los follones que se traen aqui, no es ninguna critica a nadie, eh?
> Como se pueden ofrecer esos precios? no lo entiendo, si en todas las webs, las mas baratas, estan mas caras?
> Esos precios son para quitarse el sombrero, es que casi la vendes y ya le ganas algo, no lo entiendo. Solo para tirar a otro? o es que se prevee una fuerte bajada y hay que deshacerse de material?, no lo entiendo
> Si estamos hablando que va a subir el spot a 2000, 3000, 5000, como se puede vender a esos precios¿? no se, quizas es mi novatez, pero no me cuadra nada, y no el vendedor, eh, que no conozco a nadie y no puedo opinar, pero no se, si alguien va a ser "millonario" con ese oro en sus manos, a ese precio, por que se vende?



El problema en españa son los super comerciantes, la gente puede hacerse una idea de cuantas onzas compro al dia para obtener un precio que nadie en españa podra superar.
Yo gano poco, pero no me importa, viajo constantemente para conseguir los mejores contratos, los mejores acuerdos y los mejores precios.
Todos dicen que el oro es una superinversion, yo no lo veo asi, la prueba es que yo nunca pagare el spot ya que siempre puedo comprar hasta un x% por debajo.

Puedo mantener estos precios hasta quedarme solo en el mercado español y como no empiece a cambiar la actitud de algun que otro pasaorero del tres al cuarto y deje de decir estupidecesnacerca de mis otros productos voy a quedarme sentado viendo como sus propios clientes le dejan de lado para irse con " el vendedor de monedas sello sinvalo"

Y ahora una pregunta a los inversores...yo que puedo ofrecere oro con mayor rentabilidad que nadie, ganando dinero, por que enfoco mis planes de inversion a otro tipo de producto?
Lanrespuesta es facil, el beneficio es mayor, el riesgo menor y la seguridad es maxima, aunque....un mercado menos conocido.

Si a mi un cliente me trae oro, siempre le pagare por debajo de spot, pero quien me traiga monedas no bullion de las primeras emisiones que me interesen....vera que puede ganar bastante mas de un 100%


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El problema en españa son los super comerciantes, la gente puede hacerse una idea de cuantas onzas compro al dia para obtener un precio que nadie en españa podra superar.
> Yo gano poco, pero no me importa, viajo constantemente para conseguir los mejores contratos, los mejores acuerdos y los mejores precios.
> Todos dicen que el oro es una superinversion, yo no lo veo asi, la prueba es que yo nunca pagare el spot ya que siempre puedo comprar hasta un x% por debajo.



Eres un bocazas. 

Ahora resulta que tú puedes comprar a mejor precio que los de Munsters. Porque, claro,...según tú pagan más porque tú tienes mejores contratos que los mayores dealers de Europa...

¿A quien te crees que tomas el pelo? Eres más tonto de lo que creía.




femstore dijo:


> Puedo mantener estos precios hasta quedarme solo en el mercado español y como no empiece a cambiar la actitud de algun que otro pasaorero del tres al cuarto y deje de decir estupidecesnacerca de mis otros productos voy a quedarme sentado viendo como sus propios clientes le dejan de lado para irse con " el vendedor de monedas sello sinvalo"




Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,...Pues si esperas que no digamos lo que pensamos lo llevas claro payasete.

Daré mi opinión te guste o te disguste. Creo que la gente sabe perfectamente el timo que te llevas entre manos con tus monedas-sellos. No vas a callar a nadie.





femstore dijo:


> Y ahora una pregunta a los inversores...yo que puedo ofrecere oro con mayor rentabilidad que nadie, ganando dinero, por que enfoco mis planes de inversion a otro tipo de producto?
> Lanrespuesta es facil, el beneficio es mayor, el riesgo menor y la seguridad es maxima, aunque....un mercado menos conocido.
> 
> Si a mi un cliente me trae oro, siempre le pagare por debajo de spot, pero quien me traiga monedas no bullion de las primeras emisiones que me interesen....vera que puede ganar bastante mas de un 100%



Es todo un programa de dumping y me parece excelente que los foreros se aprovechen.

Os animo, amigos conforeros a comprarle Krugerrands o maples a femstore (elefantes ni regalados), y luego estoy a vuestra disposición para indicaros como venderlas con beneficio. Comprarle el doble de lo que queráis. Luego vended a buen precio la mitad y os saldrán las onzas tiradas.  Se le va a quedar una cara de tonto...:XX:

A ver, os cuento, femstore anda pillado con chorrocientas onzas que no consigue colocar. Porque su "profesionalidad" no le da para saber donde colocarlas. Aunque hayamos explicado con pelos y señales como llevarlas a Bruselas. Parece que femstore tiene algo de miedo a cruzar fronteras con oro (¿Por qué será?...)...y la desesperación hace que prefiere malvenderlas.

¡Aprovéchense del tonto!


Creo que unos cuantos vamos a vivir de femstore en los meses que vienen...ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,...


PS: No sabe ni a cuanto cerró la onza el viernes...



femstore dijo:


> Oferta sujeta al spot actual 975 euros la onza.



Pues no...la onza cerró a 972,11 €...todo un "pofesionah"...


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Ago 2010)

pero monster, porque te metes tanto con el sin ningun sentido???
que problema tienes en que venda al precio por debajo del spot?? te jode ventas o que??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Ago 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pero monster, porque te metes tanto con el sin ningun sentido???
> que problema tienes en que venda al precio por debajo del spot?? te jode ventas o que??



No me meto con nadie.

Me parece perfecto que venda bajo spot. Creo que muchos nos podremos beneficiar porque sabemos donde vender más caro.

Si lees en detalle he animado a la gente a comprarle...

¿Y a ti qué descuento te hace por hacer de palmero? :XX:


----------



## Yo2k1 (28 Ago 2010)

Yo siempre presupongo la confianza en la gente, pero tambien reconozco que el desconocimiento del mercado, pues me da cierto "miedo".
Ir a una tienda a Valencia, ver una moneda, que puede ser falsa, pero bueno, es una tienda de venta, y pagar despues, pues hasta cierto modo, me ofrece algo mas de confianza que hacer una transferencia de mil, dos mil, o no se, diez mil euros (que no los tengo, jejejeje) y esperar a ver que me mandan o recoger en mano, despues de pagar, en algun sitio donde no ves ni al vendedor, no se, me da en principio cierto reparo. Tambien es verdad que si compras en cualquier web, pues es facil hacer una web muy "bonita", y te piden transferencia y tampoco sabes que te van a mandar, pero no se, siempre hay gente que compra, etc. De todas maneras, siempre es un tema, que quizas es mas por desconocimiento de como se mueve el mercado, a de otra cosa.
Pero supongo que una persona que comprara no se, un lingote de 30.000 euros, pues por pagar 300 euros mas, pero tener una seguridad, quizas no arriesgaba ese dinero con cosas que no le gusten. Ahora tampoco se como alguien compraria un lingote asi, mi economia no da para eso, ni en sueños, jeje.
Pero vamos, tambien supongo que una de dos, o se las quitan de las manos, o si realmente, como dicen esta tan pillado, aceptaria cualquier forma de venta o entrega, no se.
Un saludo, y repito que no se ofenda nadie por favor


----------



## femstore (29 Ago 2010)

1 oz panda 
960 euros


Filarmonica 1/10 oz oro 105 euros

Pedidos a luciabello @ femstore.es


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> 1 oz panda
> 960 euros
> 
> 
> ...



Esta últimas las pones muy caras...no vamos a poder hacer negocio :XX:


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno, viendo que me han intentado pisar....ahora me voya divertir yo un poco, vendo :
> 
> Onzas de oro:
> - elefante somalia 915 euros
> ...



Porque soy fan de la chatarra y las monedas de 1/10 pero en cuanto me decida a 1 oz ten por seguro que te consultare la oferta actual.

Un saludo


----------



## capuser (30 Ago 2010)

@femstore, tus precios son realmente insuperables :O


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ago 2010)

capuser dijo:


> @femstore, tus precios son realmente insuperables :O



Lo son. Hasta tal punto que como he indicado le podéis comprar el doble para revender la mitad. Aquí Monster os ayuda a kolokar la mercancia. (elefantes no)

Saludos y a aprovecharse del chollo (a ver lo que dura...)


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo son. Hasta tal punto que como he indicado le podéis comprar el doble para revender la mitad. Aquí Monster os ayuda a kolokar la mercancia. (elefantes no)
> 
> Saludos y a aprovecharse del chollo (a ver lo que dura...)



Si la envidia fuera verde tu serias un pepino


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si la envidia fuera verde tu serias un pepino



??

Envidia?

Será la tuya. El negocio que nos ofrece femstore es de agradecer. Él contento porque se quita de encima las onzas (aunque la reputación de primo ya no se la quita ni con lejía). Los foreros contentos porque compran barato. Yo contento porque les voy a ayudar a descargar parte de las onzas por una módica comisión. ¿Quien tiene envidia de nada? Aquí sacamos provecho todos!!


Votino...aquí el más envidioso eres tú que has tenido que resignarte a coleccionar monedas de plata porque con las de oro no puedes...:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ??
> 
> Envidia?
> 
> ...



El precio del oro esta super inflado,eso lo primero
lo segundo que yo compro por coleccionismo,no trafico como tu
y lo tercero es que sigo prefiriendo el dinero al oro
Cuando pase esta moda hablaremos
Como te vuelvas a meter conmigo te las veras con Menendez ,que lo tengo
ya en plantilla


----------



## femstore (30 Ago 2010)

Bueno, vamos por la plata.

Monedas 1 oz plata
100 Lotes en venta de 150 monedas cada lote:

- 50 Filarmónicas + 50 Mexico + 50 Elefantes

Precio por lote (150 monedas) = 2500 con envío incluido.

Comprando 10 lotes (1500 monedas): precio especial: 22975 euros con envío.

1000 Monedas (del mismo tipo que las anteriores) a comprar en menor cantidad:

Packs de 10 monedas a elegir = 185 con envío.

Piezas sueltas: 19 la moneda.

*Los precios incluyen el 18% de IVA. Se entrega con factura de compra.*

Edito: sólo se atenderán pedidos enviados a luciabello @ femstore . es (eliminar espacios)


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

Eres un fiera femstore parece que inventaron el foro para ti
me alegro que hagas negocios en estos tiempos pero vigila al azafato que tiene muy mala leche y es muy envidioso,como pueda te la jugara como al tiogilito


----------



## femstore (30 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres un fiera femstore parece que inventaron el foro para ti
> me alegro que hagas negocios en estos tiempos pero vigila al azafato que tiene muy mala leche y es muy envidioso,como pueda te la jugara como al tiogilito



A veces ganaré más y a veces menos, pero desde luego por intentarme pisar cierto usuario, ahora el que no va a vender es él :XX:


----------



## femstore (30 Ago 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Sobre femstore, el precio es muy bueno. Confío en que no haya motivo para soltarlas tan rápido como sugiere monster en este caso...



No leo sus payasadas (salvo las que citais) porque le tengo ignorado. En cualquier caso, ya he explicado mis motivos.

Yo puedo vender indefinidamente bajo spot y encima ganando dinero. Cada uno que piense lo que quiera, pero desde luego una cosa hay clara..persona que me compre, persona que recibe su pedido, y además he de decir, que aunque se agote mi stock, puedo reponer igualmente (lo hacemos continuamente) sin que eso afecte a una orden de compra de un cliente.
La gente se queja de que nadie vende barato en España, bien, ahora hay uno, y espero que en un par de meses la web nueva esté operativa. ¿Que quiero? que la gente no tenga necesidad de comprar en empresas alemanas ya que puedo hacer de "portavoz" de ellos vendiendo a su mismo precio o por debajo.
Si tú les compras una onza de plata te van a dar un precio, si les compras 50 otro, y si les compras 5500 otro..

¿Que alguien me compra para revender? estupendo, cuanto más venda, más me comprará.
¿Que alguien se pone pesado? estupendo, no le vendo más, y que compre en otros sitios. El oro bajo spot siempre lo tenemos vendido, los clientes, los seleccionamos nosotros.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Votin, ¿puedes razonar por qué el precio del oro está super inflado? Es una pregunta en serio. Y te recuerdo que acabas de afirmarlo sin paliativos, luego tendrás algún motivo que apoye dicha afirmación.
> 
> Sobre femstore, el precio es muy bueno. Confío en que no haya motivo para soltarlas tan rápido como sugiere monster en este caso...



Mientras estemos en crisis,es lo que hay

la bolsa a la baja
los depositos apenas rentan
los inmuebles devaluandose
los negocios casi en quiebras por falta de consumo
......todo es una puta mierda

solo queda el oro/plata como refugio del miedo
pero cuando este pase todos los que acumulan oro que no se pueden comer
y que no renta nada se volveran locos por vender y este bajara

Todas las burbujas son iguales,cuando hasta la portera del monster compra oro,lo mejor es ir pensando en otra cosa
Si hasta los niñatos quieren invertir sus ahorros de 1000 eur en metales y piden consejo........patetico


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

Ya he explicado sienes y sienes de veces que el oro no es dinero,pero parece que es una
discusion inutil seguir con ello.
No esta aceptado como medio de pago y de liberacion de deudas,punto
Es la LEY y NO ADMITE MAS DISCUSIONES

Otra cosa es a nivel de paises,etc

Volveremos a la enesima discusion al respecto,con putin de farolillo


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> De acuerdo, votin, por mí fin del debate, aunque me he quedado con ganas de tener una certeza razonable de por qué el oro está inflado, burbujeado y va a caer. El oro no es dinero, vale. Pero lo que es la asociación de ideas. Me viene a la mente un tío, un francés, que compró un local en Madrid. El día de cierrre de la operación se presentó con dinero y varios kilos de oro (fue hace unos años).



¿y como sabe el que vende el local que el oro es bueno y no preparado?
Posiblemente vendieran el local tan sobrevalorado que no les importo y se fiaron
del frances
Cayo el imperio romano,no lo dudes tambien caera el oro
pero mientras estemos en situacion atona seguira rondando estos precios
Todo se resume a saber cuando la gente que compra el oro piensa venderlo,
pues ya he dicho que no sirve nada mas que como medio de seguro de MADMAX


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mientras estemos en crisis,es lo que hay
> 
> la bolsa a la baja
> los depositos apenas rentan
> ...



Con esto tratas de decir que toda la liquidez se ha ido a plata y a oro porque no había alternativa, pues no, la burbuja está en los bonos no en los metales.

Recientemente un artículo de opinión en el Wall Street Journal titulado "The Great American Bubble Bond". Siegel dijo que los bonos son la última burbuja comparándolos con la burbuja tecnológica antes de que estallara en 2000.
Siegel citó algunos datos interesantes en su artículo de opinión. El Investment Company Institute informa que desde enero 2008 hasta junio de 2010, las salidas de los fondos de capital se situaron en $ 232.000.000.000 mientras que los fondos de los bonos han visto una entrada masiva de $ 559 mil millones. Se trata de los primeros signos malos para los tenedores de bonos. Cuando todo el mundo está comprando los bonos es que no es el tiempo de comprar.

Are We In A Bond Market Bubble? | iStockAnalyst.com

El dinero se ha ido a los bonos, está metido en deuda, deuda que nadie va a poder pagar.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

Lo que tu quieres decir es que el ahorro de la gente se ha desplazado de la renta variable
a la renta fija,asi como gran parte de la inversion
Cuando el viento cambie ira de nuevo a renta variable
¿o es que esperas que los grandes fondos de inversion inviertan en oro?
eso no es aceptable financieramente
La compra de oro la realizan la gente de a pie,la que quiere tenerlo debajo el colchon
pero llegara el momento en que vean como crecen los beneficios en otro sector y
querran sumarse al carro vendiendo el oro
Entonces bajara


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ago 2010)

Joder,...parecéis pomperos, coño,...intentando argumentar con Votín...Repasaros los hilos antiguos y veréis que ya hace un par de años le dejamos el ojete como una boca de metro...


Pero espera...vamos a comentar algo...



VOTIN dijo:


> ¿o es que esperas que los grandes fondos de inversion inviertan en oro?
> eso no es aceptable financieramente
> La compra de oro la realizan la gente de a pie,la que quiere tenerlo debajo el colchon



Y una mierda. Hay Hedge Funds, de los que sólo aceptan clientes que aporten como mínimo 50 millones de $, que tienen planes, tal vez ejecutándose ya, de invertir en oro FÍSICO.

¿Por qué hablas de lo que no tienes ni puta idea Votino?


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que tu quieres decir es que el ahorro de la gente se ha desplazado de la renta variable
> a la renta fija,asi como gran parte de la inversion
> Cuando el viento cambie ira de nuevo a renta variable
> ¿o es que esperas que los grandes fondos de inversion inviertan en oro?
> ...



La renta variable está cascada para muchos años, nadie gana dinero en la bolsa, lleva 10 años de un lateral que me entra el sueño solo de mirar los charts y va a seguir así una larga temporada con algunas excepciones.
El ciclo de la bolsa es de 4 años, el del ladrillo de 9 años, el de los metales de 20 años, esto es lo que no acabais de comprender 
Por supuesto que voy a vender todo antes del final del ciclo, mucho antes, las cornadas son dolorosas y yo con mi dinero no juego, cuesta mucho ganarlo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno, vamos por la plata.
> 
> Monedas 1 oz plata
> 100 Lotes en venta de 150 monedas cada lote:
> ...



Los lotes con elefantes no son interesantes. Ya te hemos dicho que no metas los elefantes en lotes que canta un huevo.

Y los otros están más baratos en Alemania. Mírate antes de poner precios la página que te gusta:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien

¿No tienes eagles ni maples? :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder,...parecéis pomperos, coño,...intentando argumentar con Votín...Repasaros los hilos antiguos y veréis que ya hace un par de años le dejamos el ojete como una boca de metro...
> 
> 
> Pero espera...vamos a comentar algo...
> ...



Por que al contrario que tu yo si tengo dinero que administrar y tu solo te
dedicas a vender una monedas de aqui para alla(eso cuando te deja fermstore)
Casi nadie,por no decir nadie ,de la gente que conozco tiene oro y menos de
inversion( me refiero en cantidades importantes ,no una moneda o dos)
NUESTRO SISTEMA es financiero NO METALERO
¿Cuanto dinero de la masa monetaria mundial de inversion esta en oro? el 0,1?


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> La renta variable está cascada para muchos años, nadie gana dinero en la bolsa, lleva 10 años de un lateral que me entra el sueño solo de mirar los charts y va a seguir así una larga temporada con algunas excepciones.
> El ciclo de la bolsa es de 4 años, el del ladrillo de 9 años, el de los metales de 20 años, esto es lo que no acabais de comprender
> Por supuesto que voy a vender todo antes del final del ciclo, mucho antes, las cornadas son dolorosas y yo con mi dinero no juego, cuesta mucho ganarlo.



No,tu no juegas ,pero los demas si
Palmaras dinero con el oro por avaricioso,tu codicia te podra


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por que al contrario que tu yo si tengo dinero que administrar y tu solo te
> dedicas a vender una monedas de aqui para alla(eso cuando te deja fermstore)
> Casi nadie,por no decir nadie ,de la gente que conozco tiene oro y menos de
> inversion( me refiero en cantidades importantes ,no una moneda o dos)
> ...



Precisamente, precisamente,...Tu mismo has dado la razón clave por la cual la burbuja no puede estar en el oro físico....y sí está en el papel que acumula (según tus cálculos erróneos) el 99,9% de la masa monetaria.

Elemental.


Por cierto...¿Dónde están tus estudios estadísticos que predecían la brutal bajada del oro hace un par de años? ¿Quieres que reflotemos tus posts para descojonarnos un poco?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,tu no juegas ,pero los demas si
> Palmaras dinero con el oro por avaricioso,tu codicia te podra



Tú con tus fondos...ya lo estás haciendo durante estos últimos años...y además con la numismática...que te la han metido doblada...


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,tu no juegas ,pero los demas si
> Palmaras dinero con el oro por avaricioso,tu codicia te podra



Lo siento pero estoy adiestrado para que el último euro se lo lleve otro ::rolleye::XX:


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tú con tus fondos...ya lo estás haciendo durante estos últimos años...y además con la numismática...que te la han metido doblada...



son mis caprichos,como si me quiero gastar 3000 eur en pagarle la denuncia
del putodire contra menendez. ¿¿¿que pasa??
Pero lo que no voy a hacer es pagaros el circo,si lo quereis lo pagamos entre todos.
Tu guarda mis previsiones,que compre la onza a 600 eur y volvere a comprarla


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ago 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lo siento pero estoy adiestrado para que el último euro se lo lleve otro ::rolleye::XX:



Calla, calla,...que Votin va a ser el tonto al que le vendamos...Recuerda que pactó con Tio Gilipeto comprarle sus mierdamonedas en el futuro...

Cuando en el mercado no haya una onza disponible, veremos a Votin arrastrándose y pidiéndonos que le vendamos alguna...


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Calla, calla,...que Votin va a ser el tonto al que le vendamos...Recuerda que pactó con Tio Gilipeto comprarle sus mierdamonedas en el futuro...
> 
> Cuando en el mercado no haya una onza disponible, veremos a Votin arrastrándose y pidiéndonos que le vendamos alguna...



Ya,y yo voy y lo me creo
chaval de que vas?
Antes te compro la linea aerea y te dejo en la cafeteria del aeropuerto


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> son mis caprichos,como si me quiero gastar 3000 eur en pagarle la denuncia
> del putodire contra menendez. ¿¿¿que pasa??
> Pero lo que no voy a hacer es pagaros el circo,si lo quereis lo pagamos entre todos.
> Tu guarda mis previsiones,que compre la onza a 600 eur y volvere a comprarla



Mentirosete...lo mejor que tu compraste fue a 650 (y tampoco era cierto)...



VOTIN dijo:


> Pero MAJADERO,si yo compre a 650 los kruger,......




Recordemos posts antológicos de Votin en el hilo del oro de diciembre del 2008 



Votin dijo:


> A mi lo que me descojonan son los precios de EBAY,si ahora se pueden comprar MAPLE a
> 640 euros ............¿que pasara en FEBRERO cuando venga el CRACK del ORO?
> ¿Los compraremos a 400 euros?


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ago 2010)

La filarmonica la page a 600 ,recuerdalo pollo


----------



## Garrapatez (31 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Recordemos posts antológicos de Votin en el hilo del oro de diciembre del 2008
> 
> *Iniciado por Votin
> A mi lo que me descojonan son los precios de EBAY,si ahora se pueden comprar MAPLE a
> ...



Joder el Votin siempre igual, cuando estaba a 650 diciendo que bajaría a 400, ahora que está a 1200 dicendo que volverá a bajar a 600.

No es más que un charlatán, con la que está cayendo en las economías de todo el mundo y los cambios que está habiendo en el equilibrio occidente/paises emergentes-BRIC-Asia, decir que el oro va a bajar es no tener ni la más jodida idea de lo que está pasando.

Si dentro de un par de años, aunque me parezca improbable, las economías occidentales empiezan a dar indicios de remontar el vuelo de verdad y no como ahora mediante maquillaje y piruetas contables del establishment político-bancario para distraer al espectador de la bestial crisis de bonos y deuda, *entonces* si será momento para vender parte del oro y cubrirse de una segura corrección.

Pero justo antes de ese momento, Votín cansado de esperar a que baje, comprará como un pringao unas cuantas docenas de onzas antes del desplome.

Votín ya es sinónimo de Owned, es así y no puede ser de otra manera, mientras Votín diga que el oro va a reventar será buen momento para comprar. Cuando Votín compre, será el momento de vender.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ago 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Joder el Votin siempre igual, cuando estaba a 650 diciendo que bajaría a 400, ahora que está a 1200 dicendo que volverá a bajar a 600.
> 
> No es más que un charlatán, con la que está cayendo en las economías de todo el mundo y los cambios que está habiendo en el equilibrio occidente/paises emergentes-BRIC-Asia, decir que el oro va a bajar es no tener ni la más jodida idea de lo que está pasando.
> 
> ...



ESO MISMO SE DECIA HACE 4 AÑOS DE LOS PISOS.....y ya ves
no hay verdades absolutas
Tranquilo que yo no tengo oro y tampoco intencion de comprar,solo unas onzas por curiosidad,mi dinero esta donde lo tienen las personas normales
no los frikis como tu o putin


----------



## Gusman (1 Sep 2010)

Eso es cierto. Teniendo el dinero donde las personas "normales" no hay riesgo ninguno de que ese dinero desaparezca, siempre estará papa Estado para solucionar los problemas de la banca, no??

Asi nos va.......


----------



## Jofaserimon (1 Sep 2010)

Una pregunta, ¿a como va la plata en estos momentos?


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Sep 2010)

Jofaserimon dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿a como va la plata en estos momentos?



ahora, "pa arriba"


----------



## Jofaserimon (1 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> ahora, "pa arriba"



Si, eso lo sé, pero más o menos los precios en los que se mueve ahora. Porque paso ya de bancos y demás ofertas absoluta e e increiblemente maravillosas, y prefiero tener algo más material entre las manos.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Sep 2010)

Y ahora que la plata repunta... sobre que precios se estan moviendo los "Duros españoles" (hablo de duros de verdad Amadeo, Alfonso XII, etc)


----------



## tonibar (5 Sep 2010)

Vendo stück de 20 unidades de Filarmonicas de 2009, en anlagegold24 están a 17,95 la unidad, las vendo a 17 peladas.

17 x 20 = 340 euros

Entrega en mano en Barcelona. Interesados privado.

VENDIDO !


----------



## Ulisses (5 Sep 2010)

tonibar dijo:


> Vendo *stück *de 20 unidades de Filarmonicas de 2009, en anlagegold24 están a 17,95 la unidad, las vendo a 17 peladas



No domino las lenguas germánicas pero creo que has querido decir Stock. A mi lo único que me suena a stück es la pluma que uso. o

Por cierto, aprovecho para preguntar si alguien conoce algún sitio dónde vendan piezas para plumas Montblanc sin que sea en el servicio oficial.


----------



## guanma (5 Sep 2010)

En Barcelona puedes mirar en la Casa de de la estilografica, si no tienen ahi, dudo que tengan en alguna parte.


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Sep 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No domino las lenguas germánicas pero creo que has querido decir Stock. A mi lo único que me suena a stück es la pluma que uso. o



Stück lo suelen utilizar para llamar a un pan que suelen tomarse para desayunar (de ahi viene lo de Frühstück, desayuno... traducido literal Pan temprano)

Debe ser un mensaje subliminal porque la foto parece un vaso de leche y le faltaba el acompañamiento :XX:


----------



## Ulisses (6 Sep 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Stück lo suelen utilizar para llamar a un pan que suelen tomarse para desayunar (de ahi viene lo de Frühstück, desayuno... traducido literal Pan temprano)
> 
> Debe ser un mensaje subliminal porque la foto parece un vaso de leche y le faltaba el acompañamiento :XX:



Pues estaba equivocado, pensé que stück significaba "pieza", en el sentido de trozo o parte de algo.


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Sep 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues estaba equivocado, pensé que stück significaba "pieza", en el sentido de trozo o parte de algo.



Si, tambien tiene ese significado, pero viendo la foto me vino mas la otra definicion


----------



## holdem (7 Sep 2010)

Hola, vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mejicanos de 37,5 g de oro puro (1,21 onzas) por 1200 euros. Transferencia en cuenta o trato en persona entre Granada y Córdoba.


----------



## heypericles (9 Sep 2010)

*Compro 2 Krugerrand 1oz au 2010*

Hola

Siguiendo con mi carga, y rompiendo un poco mi fetiche 999, quiero comprar 2 Krugerrand nuevas, es decir del 2010, brillante sin circular y a ser posible recién traída de áfrica. Es que en las tiendas solo veo "diferent year" y nadie vende de este, que es lo que quiero ¿alguien tiene? Precios por MP o correo.

Quizá podría meter alguna Nugget 1oz ua según el precio al que me salga todo.


----------



## femstore (9 Sep 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Siguiendo con mi carga, y rompiendo un poco mi fetiche 999, quiero comprar 2 Krugerrand nuevas, es decir del 2010, brillante sin circular y a ser posible recién traída de áfrica. Es que en las tiendas solo veo "diferent year" y nadie vende de este, que es lo que quiero ¿alguien tiene? Precios por MP o correo.
> 
> Quizá podría meter alguna Nugget 1oz ua según el precio al que me salga todo.



El krugerrand viene de Alemania, nunca de Africa.
Hemos vendido a varios foreros el de 2010, aunque no nos quedan de este año, te podemos pedir...sin que pagues por adelantado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El krugerrand viene de Alemania, nunca de Africa.



El "pofesionah"...:XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El "pofesionah"...:XX:



Te jode que te joda las ventas por tener mejor precio que tu???


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Sep 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Siguiendo con mi carga, y rompiendo un poco mi fetiche 999, quiero comprar 2 Krugerrand nuevas, es decir del 2010, brillante sin circular y a ser posible recién traída de áfrica. Es que en las tiendas solo veo "diferent year" y nadie vende de este, que es lo que quiero ¿alguien tiene? Precios por MP o correo.
> 
> Quizá podría meter alguna Nugget 1oz ua según el precio al que me salga todo.



Yo tengo un auntentico nugget, concreatamente del ultimo año en el que se puso la "pepita" , 1988, pues al siguiente la cambiaron por el tipico canguro actual.... Antes una buena oferta podria desprenderme de ella.


----------



## femstore (9 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo tengo un auntentico nugget, concreatamente del ultimo año en el que se puso la "pepita" , 1988, pues al siguiente la cambiaron por el tipico canguro actual.... Antes una buena oferta podria desprenderme de ella.



Tienes foto? podemos hacer algo interesante :


----------



## femstore (9 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Te jode que te joda las ventas por tener mejor precio que tu???



Él no necesita el dinero, puede comprar cientos de onzas de oro y venderlas un 50% por debajo de coste hasta que yo me muera de hambre, no olvides que gana 60.000 euros por día, escrito por el mismo. Aunque como se vaya a Africa a buscar kruger....:XX::XX::XX::XX: 
Africa no tiene tecnología para producirlos....igual que Cuba hace monedas con calidad muy pobre.....


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Tienes foto? podemos hacer algo interesante :



Te lo envio al mail junto con lo que tenemos pendiente ;-)


----------



## capuser (9 Sep 2010)

South African Mint

Old Johannesburg Road
Gateway
Centurion
South Africa

+27 (0)12 677 2777
+27 (0)12 677 2690
The South African Mint


----------



## femstore (9 Sep 2010)

capuser dijo:


> South African Mint
> 
> Old Johannesburg Road
> Gateway
> ...



Es una mint privada, no producen, producen empresas alemanas y conceden la exclusividad. Por otro lado, si compras te envian desde alemania.


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2010)

otro owned mas para azafatoveloz, entro poco ahora mismo al foro ,pero cuando me meto, solo veo owned hacia el.
cierto es que los krugerrand ahora mismo se acuñan mas en europa que en sudafrica, aunque los googlehunted digan lo contrario.(pamp acuña krugerrand)
un cordial saludo


veo que leeis mi firma cabrones.......:


----------



## quaver (9 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El "pofesionah"...:XX:



FemStore y todos aquellos interesados en vender monedas han dado sus precios. En las web alemanas y españolas tenemos disponibles los precios.
Muéstrenos los suyos, para que podamos comparar y, _seguramente_, salir ganando.


----------



## quaver (9 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> no olvides que gana 60.000 euros por día, escrito por el mismo.



Permítame precisar que él ha dicho: "En mi mejor día..."


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Es una mint privada, no producen, producen empresas alemanas y conceden la exclusividad. Por otro lado, si compras te envian desde alemania.



Ala, aprende:

Agenda: Überstunden für den Goldkaufrausch | FTD.de



> hUnd nach jedem Stoß fallen vier kreisrunde Metalltaler in ein Plastikeimerchen unter der Stanze - jeder rund 34 Gramm schwer und 1000 Euro wert. "So machen wir das schon seit ewigen Zeiten", sagt Geyer, der Stanzer, der hier bereits seit 25 Jahren Goldmünzen fertigt. "Daran hat sich nichts geändert."
> In der Rand Refinery in Germiston, nur wenige Kilometer östlich von Johannesburg in Südafrika gelegen, stanzt Geyer die berühmteste Goldmünze der Welt: den Krügerrand.



25 años acuñando Krugerrands y tú aún no te has enterado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> bueno, pero si el mejor dia son 60.000 , entiendo que lo normal podrian ser 20k o 30k en el dia.
> no creo que normalmente ganes 50 euros tradeando y en tu mejor dia ganes 60.000 euros,vamos digo yo.
> un saludo



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que maneja un trader de un Hedge Fund grande. :: :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2010)

quaver dijo:


> FemStore y todos aquellos interesados en vender monedas han dado sus precios. En las web alemanas y españolas tenemos disponibles los precios.
> Muéstrenos los suyos, para que podamos comparar y, _seguramente_, salir ganando.



::


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Permitame precisar que él ha dicho: "En mi mejor día..."



bueno, pero si el mejor dia son 60.000 , entiendo que lo normal podrian ser 20k o 30k en el dia.
no creo que normalmente ganes 50 euros tradeando y en tu mejor dia ganes 60.000 euros,vamos digo yo.
de todas maneras no se yo si creermelo, postea TODOS los dias del año, por lo que pienso que no le llega para irse ni a torrevieja
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que maneja un trader de un Hedge Fund grande. :: :XX:



la verdad es que no, me hago una ligera idea cuando algun espabilao intentó saltarse a femstore diciendo que le compraria 40 onzas a la semana y que debia bajarle los precios :XX::XX::XX::XX:
tambien me hago una idea de lo que maneja un traderclavicular de esos que dices cuando veo aqui a algun desesperao manejar miles y miles de millones d eeuros en sus sueños y luego dar un rulo en el coche a la gente para meterle sus cagarros

azafatoveloz¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## quaver (9 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ::



¿No era usted el mayor defensor de argumentar?
No entiendo su respuesta, ni su argumento.
La respuesta es sencilla: precios.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2010)

quaver dijo:


> ¿No era usted el mayor defensor de argumentar?
> No entiendo su respuesta, ni su argumento.
> La respuesta es sencilla: precios.



Usted confunde el tocino con la velocidad...

Pregúntele a este:




juansaez dijo:


> Hola a todos ,estoy lanzando en España y 42 paises más la nueva oportunidad de invertir en oro de 999,9KB que viene desde Suiza.
> 
> Una tremenda oportunidad y no tenemos competencia, repito, no tenemos competencia. Y no lo digo porque lo dicen todos, es que no hay ningún otro en este sector.
> Por primera vez en la historia, se puede invertir oro desde medio gramo y además hacer multinivel con una empresa que tiene sede en Suiza y posee tres minas de oro.
> ...


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Usted confunde el tocino con la velocidad...
> 
> Pregúntele a este:



cada dia los multinicks estan mas curraos monster
el forero "tu vida" fue bueno,pero este es mejor......


----------



## quaver (9 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Usted confunde el tocino con la velocidad...



Ábrame los ojos, pues.

Precios.


----------



## merche400 (9 Sep 2010)

De la gente que le vendí Eagles y filarmónicas no hace mucho, están pensando en vender algun que otro bote.

Hacedme alguna propuesta para hacerselas llegar. En ello me va una paella....

PD:Yo por ahora, me quedo con mis ladrillos.


----------



## pep007 (9 Sep 2010)

Sold out!!!!


----------



## lulop (9 Sep 2010)

Hola buenas, he descubierto el foro esta ultima semana y lo veo muy interesante, aunque de vez en cuando... os vais por unos derroteros...tela!

Bueno, sólo quería poner a la venta 400 "paquillos" (como los llamais por aquí) que tengo en el cajon al precio de 7 euros/unidad. Estan circulados, pero bastante bien conservados. 
Si a alguien le interesa que se ponga en contacto. Espero seguir aprendiendo de este tema tan interesante con vosotros.
Gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## debianita (9 Sep 2010)

lulop dijo:


> Hola buenas, he descubierto el foro esta ultima semana y lo veo muy interesante, aunque de vez en cuando... os vais por unos derroteros...tela!
> 
> Bueno, sólo quería poner a la venta 400 "paquillos" (como los llamais por aquí) que tengo en el cajon al precio de 7 euros/unidad. Estan circulados, pero bastante bien conservados.
> Si a alguien le interesa que se ponga en contacto. Espero seguir aprendiendo de este tema tan interesante con vosotros.
> Gracias y un saludo a todos



Bienvenido!
Aunque abre el paraguas, porque con los pakillos te van a llover hostias como panes :XX:

Aun estas a tiempo de s/pakillos/eagles/g


----------



## lulop (9 Sep 2010)

Si, sí, ya me voy enterando de que a alguno no le convencen...
Pero esto es como todo, para gustos, colores.¿no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2010)

lulop dijo:


> Hola buenas, he descubierto el foro esta ultima semana y lo veo muy interesante, aunque de vez en cuando... os vais por unos derroteros...tela!
> 
> Bueno, sólo quería poner a la venta 400 "paquillos" (como los llamais por aquí) que tengo en el cajon al precio de 7 euros/unidad. Estan circulados, pero bastante bien conservados.
> Si a alguien le interesa que se ponga en contacto. Espero seguir aprendiendo de este tema tan interesante con vosotros.
> Gracias y un saludo a todos



:XX:

¿A 7 leuros? ¿A cuanto te los pagan ahora los numis? Lo mejor que he visto es a 4 hace un tiempo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2010)

lulop dijo:


> Si, sí, ya me voy enterando de que a alguno no le convencen...
> Pero esto es como todo, para gustos, colores.¿no?



El amigo Tradingmetales te los cambia por Eagles. Aprovecha y nos lo cuentas...

Suerte.


----------



## debianita (9 Sep 2010)

monsterspeculator dijo:


> el amigo tradingmetales te los cambia por eagles. Aprovecha y nos lo cuentas...
> 
> Suerte.



Que risa :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Renovatio (10 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> ¿A 7 leuros? ¿A cuanto te los pagan ahora los numis? Lo mejor que he visto es a 4 hace un tiempo.



Sip, a 4. Y por el spot de plata al que andamos, y convenciendole que sean muchos, y en mano, y mejor si te los cambian por bullion a 19/oz.... y.. y... lo que son las modas...  Yo que tu, liquidaba en el sentido yankee de la palabra.

Es bonito y util recordar que en la edad antigua también unas monedas tenian mas aceptación que otras, aunque tuvieran un valor (peso & pureza) similar. Es bueno diversificar, pero 400 pakillos... arf... ;-) Si la plata es el oro de los pobres, los pakillos es la pechuga de pollo recalentada del mediodia de la plata...  Hay que subir las miras, hombre... 

... Aunque quizá por eso mismo los vendes... Okok, me callo xD


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Sep 2010)

Yo no entiendo mucho del tema aunque llevo ya algún tiempo coleccionando onzas de plata, y no le veo sentido a complicarse la vida comprando paquillos para invertir en plata cuando cualquiera tiene mil y una opciones por internet de comprar eagles o filarmónicas, reconocidas y aceptadas mundialmente y de las que conoces en todo momento su precio de recompra en dealers de prestigio y para cualquier cantidad. ¿Alguien puede darme un buen motivo para comprar pakillos y que no sea para comprar bajo spot y fundir?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Sep 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Si la plata es el oro de los pobres, los pakillos es la pechuga de pollo recalentada del mediodia de la plata...



:XX: Como te lea secondhome le da un patatús...

Hay que preguntarle a lulop si no es multinick de platapillau...


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Sep 2010)

Siguiendo el consejo de Monster he comprado un par de Napoleones. 

¿A cuanto estaria la cotización actual de 20 francos de Napoleon III, circulados ?

Unos 180 supongo.


----------



## capuser (10 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Bienvenido!
> Aunque abre el paraguas, porque con los pakillos te van a llover hostias como panes :XX:
> 
> Aun estas a tiempo de s/pakillos/eagles/g



vi, sed, ... , regex


----------



## Eldenegro (10 Sep 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Siguiendo el consejo de Monster he comprado un par de Napoleones.
> 
> ¿A cuanto estaria la cotización actual de 20 francos de Napoleon III, circulados ?
> 
> Unos 180 supongo.



Munters.be 10/09 a las 14.19

Napoleon	

Compra 180.25
Venta 187.00


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Sep 2010)

Gracias por la confirmación. Me imaginaba que andaria por ahí.


----------



## femstore (10 Sep 2010)

WOLF CANADA
NUEVA MONEDA







Precio 20 euros por unidad, 18% IVA incluido.

Precio para más de 500, 18 euros la unidad, IVA incluido.

Envio no incluido.

Parece ser que somalia no es la única que empieza a hacer animales, fuera de los tradicionales en bullion :

Y si, es de *2011 *como bien se sabe...las novedades primero en FemStore jijiji

ineresados... luciabello @ femstore.es


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> WOLF CANADA
> NUEVA MONEDA
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego es más bonita que los Maples, ¿el bicho va a cambiar cada año?


----------



## femstore (10 Sep 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Desde luego es más bonita que los Maples, ¿el bicho va a cambiar cada año?



CREO que si, pero me imagino que dependerá del éxito de este año....todas las mints empiezan a apostar por dar un toque premium numismático a las monedas que van saliendo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> WOLF CANADA
> NUEVA MONEDA
> 
> 
> ...




¿Primero? Ejem, ejem,...

1oz "Wildlife" 2011, EUR 18.75 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei an...

y a 18,75 € la unidad. Vas a tener que ajustar precios...::

¿La plata no la vendes bajo spot?


----------



## illokc (11 Sep 2010)

En silbertresor tienen unas cuantas del 2011.
Incluido el lobo ese, la kookaburra, el koala y el canguro.


----------



## femstore (11 Sep 2010)

illokc dijo:


> En silbertresor tienen unas cuantas del 2011.
> Incluido el lobo ese, la kookaburra, el koala y el canguro.



Yo las tendre junto al resto de la serie para el mes que viene pues hasta la emision oficial solo la pueden anunciar los fabricantes :´(


----------



## quaver (11 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Primero? Ejem, ejem,...
> 
> 1oz "Wildlife" 2011, EUR 18.75 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei an...
> 
> ...




El señor femstore vende en España con un iva 18% incluido, la tienda alemana con un 7%.
Calcule el precio sin iva para saber quién vende más barato.

¿Y cuál es su precio, Sr. Monster?


----------



## silverdaemon (13 Sep 2010)

*Vendo monedas de plata*

Por si a alguien le interesa, vendo el siguiente lote de monedas de plata:
-TODAS las monedas de 20 CHF (Francos Suizos) conmemorativas emitidas por Swiss Mint. Tienen un valor facial de 20 CHF. Son todas diferentes, 30 y pico monedas (no las tengo ahora a la vista, unas 35 diferentes) de plata. de los 1990's y 2000's 

Evidentemente, las 2 o 3 ultimas las podeis encontrar a 20 CHF de facial, pero las mas antiguas son mas dificiles de conseguir.

Precio 1000 Euros. Interesados MP

Saludos


----------



## asqueado (13 Sep 2010)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, vendo el siguiente lote de monedas de plata:
> -TODAS las monedas de 20 CHF (Francos Suizos) conmemorativas emitidas por Swiss Mint. Tienen un valor facial de 20 CHF. Son todas diferentes, 30 y pico monedas (no las tengo ahora a la vista, unas 35 diferentes) de plata. de los 1990's y 2000's
> 
> Evidentemente, las 2 o 3 ultimas las podeis encontrar a 20 CHF de facial, pero las mas antiguas son mas dificiles de conseguir.
> ...



Hola, revisa el correo por favor
saludos


----------



## femstore (15 Sep 2010)

quaver dijo:


> El señor femstore vende en España con un iva 18% incluido, la tienda alemana con un 7%.
> Calcule el precio sin iva para saber quién vende más barato.
> 
> ¿Y cuál es su precio, Sr. Monster?



1oz "Wildlife" 2011, EUR 19.40 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei an...

ya van por 19.40 ..... 8::8:


----------



## inver (17 Sep 2010)

Como era previsible, y ya se había comentado en este foro, la fiebre de la plata acaba de iniciar su estallido.

El día 20 de agosto estaba en 18 $/onza, y ahora en 21 $, lo que supone una subida de un 16.66% en menos de un mes.

Yo tengo varios Kg. de plata fina en granalla, (pureza 999/1000)
Si alguien los quiere a precio spot, suyos son.
En Madrid y en persona.
Interesados por MP.


----------



## inver (17 Sep 2010)

Para aclarar dudas sobre el precio spot.
Seria la cotización "virtual" de kitco. Ahora estaria en unos 0.5126 €/gm

Cuando vas a comprar metal fisico el precio es superior, por ejemplo la cotización de la granalla en Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos hoy estaria por 0.5726 €/gm (+11.71% + IVA)

Y el precio de un lingote de plata de un KG estaria por 0.6800 €/gm (+32.66% + IVA)


----------



## pepeluis (18 Sep 2010)

Muy interesante lo que dices Inver.
Yo creía que el precio de Kitco era para el lingote de plata (999).
¿cuál sería la explicación de la diferencia de precio?
Y el precio virtual que dices que es el de la cotización de kitco ¿a qué plata física se refiere?


----------



## galan1987 (18 Sep 2010)

*una pregunta?*

me han ofrecido una moneda de 8 escudos de 1775 de madrid,PJ.
Me gustaria saber cuanto puede costar esta moneda o si es como cualquier otra moneda de 8 escudos. La moneda esta muy bien conservada.

Ademas si le interesa a alguien tengo pongo en venta aki en malaga, para entrega en mano dos monedas de 8 escudos de 1798 y 1793.
Una moneda de 5 pesos y dos monedas de 25 pesetas 1877 y 1880 


gracias


----------



## inver (18 Sep 2010)

pepeluis dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que dices Inver.
> Yo creía que el precio de Kitco era para el lingote de plata (999).
> ¿cuál sería la explicación de la diferencia de precio?
> Y el precio virtual que dices que es el de la cotización de kitco ¿a qué plata física se refiere?



Un ejemplo.
Vas a ir de vacaciones a USA.
Tomas nota de la cotización del EURUSD que dan en el Telediario o en cualquier broker online por Internet.
Y te diriges a tu caja amiga de toda la vida o a la casa de cambios de la esquina a cambiar unos euros por dólares físicos.
Y te preguntaran que si quieres billetes grandes o pequeños. (El precio de las fotocopias hay que pagarlo, no es lo mismo un billete de 100, que 100 billetes de uno.)
Y después te caes de culo por el cambio que te ofrecen.

Con los metales pasa lo mismo.
Una cosa es la cotización del metal. Como Kitco o cualquier broker en Internet.
Y otra cosa es comprar metal físico, que tiene otro precio. Porque hay que cubrir los gastos del local físico, los del personal físico que te atiende con sus sueldos y el margen del propietario del negocio, que suele estar en el despacho del fondo a la izquierda. (Al fondo a la derecha siempre estan los servicios).
Enlace de la Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos (Hay que pinchar en la parte superior "Cotizaciones de metales preciosos") 

Los lingotes de oro y plata que se guardan en los bancos centrales, son grandes, de muuuchos Kg (onzas) cada uno. 
Como esta fuera de mi nivel, aunque tienen unas onzas normalizadas, no lo recuerdo en este momento.
Con ese formato, el precio de cotización, casi coincide con el metal físico.
Pero todos los formatos inferiores, por decirlo de alguna manera, hay que pagar la acuñación del lingote y gastos de manipulación al detall.
Como con los dólares, no es lo mismo un lingote de 1000 gms que 1000 lingotes de 1 gm.

Espero haber respondido a groso modo a tu pregunta.

PUBLICIDAD: La plata fisica que vendo es a precio de cotizacion, precio spot.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :XX: Como te lea secondhome le da un patatús...
> 
> Hay que preguntarle a lulop si no es multinick de platapillau...



no se para que dices eso, hace tiempo se que renovatio es multinick de monster, pero te he seguido el juego :XX:el como lo se, me lo reservo :


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Sep 2010)

galan1987 dijo:


> me han ofrecido una moneda de 8 escudos de 1775 de madrid,PJ.
> Me gustaria saber cuanto puede costar esta moneda o si es como cualquier otra moneda de 8 escudos. La moneda esta muy bien conservada.
> 
> Ademas si le interesa a alguien tengo pongo en venta aki en malaga, para entrega en mano dos monedas de 8 escudos de 1798 y 1793.
> ...



la moneda esa de madrid(si no esta rayada ni tiene hojas), métele un 10% mas de valor a las otras que vendes de 1798 y 1793 ,que por cierto no pones ni ceca ni ensayador, pero tampoco hace falta ,las de ese año(1798 y 1793) no tienen ningun valor numismático, se paga SOLO el oro que contienen

un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no se para que dices eso, hace tiempo se que renovatio es multinick de monster, pero te he seguido el juego :XX:el como lo se, me lo reservo :



Piensa el ladrón que son todos de su condición.

Te va al pelo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Piensa el ladrón que son todos de su condición.
> 
> Te va al pelo.



azafatoveloz veo que no te puedes despegar del foro ,me alegro.
un cordial saludo monster/renovatio/tuvida/silver(o silber,lo tengo que mirar),etc,etc,etc
http://www.elmundo.es/america/2010/08/13/estados_unidos/1281721732.html


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> azafatoveloz veo que no te puedes despegar del foro ,me alegro.
> un cordial saludo monster/renovatio/tuvida/silver(o silber,lo tengo que mirar),etc,etc,etc
> El 'azafato' impaciente ahora quiere recuperar su empleo | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es



Vaya, el payaso de los multinicks acusando a los demás....




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya nos acordamos de tu mierdamultinick "mama de burborja". ¿Te acuerdas? Cuando te saltaron los plomos y nos inundaste los hilos metalíferos de mierda y multinicks.
> 
> La envidia es muy mala. Cada vez que posteas sueltas bilis. No creo que puedas ser nada feliz. Me dan pena los que te tienen cerca y tienen que soportar tus frustraciones y complejos.
> 
> Nadie progresa en la vida achacando sus males a los demás. Para hacerla frente de cara se necesitan un par de huevos que te faltan. Aunque aún me acuerdo ese multinick que te creaste con huevos postizos...:XX:...o cuando sacaste un multinick diciendo que trabajaba contigo y que eras su jefe...:XX: ...patetiquísimo...Realmente animas mucho el foro...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (20 Sep 2010)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Bueno,aún no se cantidad pero si se que a menos de 17€ no suelta ni una:
> 
> filarmónicas,libertades,kookaburras,eagles y creo que diner andorranos.
> 
> ...



Los kookaburras a 17 son un chollazo, tienen más premium que los eagles o filomenas.


----------



## femstore (20 Sep 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Los kookaburras a 17 son un chollazo, tienen más premium que los eagles o filomenas.



Ni que lo digas..y encima si son anteriores a 2010 más aún


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya, el payaso de los multinicks acusando a los demás....



payasa podria ser tu madre o tu padre, yo no,lo siento rey de los 60.000 / dia

lo que es cierto es que tengo solo un multinick y ahora mismo esta baneado y no es ninguno de los que citas,te equivocas de plano ,chato

azafatoveloz¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Sep 2010)




----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> payasa podria ser tu madre o tu padre, yo no,lo siento rey de los 60.000 / dia
> 
> lo que es cierto es que tengo solo un multinick y ahora mismo esta baneado y no es ninguno de los que citas,te equivocas de plano ,chato
> 
> azafatoveloz¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



¿Sólo uno? 

Si..."mamá de burborja" está baneada desde hace mucho. ¿No adivinas cómo lo sé? Pregúntale a Memendez que te explicará como saber de quien son los multinicks que sueltan calumnias...

Tenemos a un pinche pinchado como una mierda de un palo...:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (20 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Sólo uno?
> 
> Si..."mamá de burborja" está baneada desde hace mucho. ¿No adivinas cómo lo sé? Pregúntale a Memendez que te explicará como saber de quien son los multinicks que sueltan calumnias...
> 
> Tenemos a un pinche pinchado como una mierda de un palo...:XX:



Mememdez esta baneado y tu no sabes quien era,solo los que estamos en el
lado de la fuerza tenemos esa informacion,vosotros los del lado oscuro seguis
idolatrando al oro y tal


----------



## El cid (20 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mememdez esta baneado y tu no sabes quien era,solo los que estamos en el
> lado de la fuerza tenemos esa informacion,vosotros los del lado oscuro seguis
> idolatrando al oro y tal



Despues del ridiculo que hiciste con Memendez y sus burrofaxes te atreves a mentarlo. :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (20 Sep 2010)

El cid dijo:


> Despues del ridiculo que hiciste con Memendez y sus burrofaxes te atreves a mentarlo. :XX:



de que ridiculo hablas pollo?:cook:
si tu no sabes quien era memendez no te metas


----------



## segundaresidencia (21 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Sólo uno?
> 
> Si..."mamá de burborja" está baneada desde hace mucho. ¿No adivinas cómo lo sé? Pregúntale a Memendez que te explicará como saber de quien son los multinicks que sueltan calumnias...
> 
> Tenemos a un pinche pinchado como una mierda de un palo...:XX:



jo jo jo tu vida/monster como te pasas, tambien era yo nasti de plasti ¿verdad? jo jo jo
vaya pieza, no te creas que me siento importante charlando en un foro con alguien que gana 60.000 euros/dia
un saludo 
azafato/millonarioveloz¡¡¡¡¡¡¡:XX:


----------



## Renovatio (24 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no se para que dices eso, hace tiempo se que renovatio es multinick de monster, pero te he seguido el juego :XX:el como lo se, me lo reservo :



Santa mania que teneis en el foro de decir que soy multinick de tal o cual colega... Jesús, que cruz. Secondhome, un dia te pasas por una convencion de monedas o algo por pucela, y me conoces si te apetece, y asi desmiento otro rumor. Ah, y si ves mis primeros mensajes, donde monster y yo andabamos a la greña pues yo era pompero y tal... Pero vamos, que a tu bola, pero que está feo hablar de foreros cuando no "están" y encima pifiarla.


----------



## dmdp (25 Sep 2010)

Hoy en Maximos del oro, supongo que habra gente que piensa que van a seguir las malas noticias desde el otro lado del charco por lo que el dolar pá bajo > Oro pá arriba.
Acaparadores que soís unos acaparadores.


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

35 onzas krugerrand oro a 950 la unidad

25 lotes 100 oz plata CAnada Wolf a 1900 euros el lote
( 19 la moneda ). 

Envio 15 euros
Pago en cuenta bsch
La plata incluye 18% de IVA

Envio en 24 horas tras registrar el pago, en caso de incumplimiento por nuestra parte devolveremos el 10% del precio de compra)
Las monedas se pueden recoger en mano en madrid/ valladolid / talavera de la reina previo pago.

Pedidos a luciabello @ femstore.es


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> 35 onzas krugerrand oro a 950 la unidad
> 
> 25 lotes 100 oz plata CAnada Wolf a 1900 euros el lote
> ( 19 la moneda ).
> ...



En 
Gold Rates
te las compran a 976€
26*35= 910 €, se te costean los gastos de viaje
¿por que no las vendes alli?


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> En
> Gold Rates
> te las compran a 976€
> 26*35= 910 €, se te costean los gastos de viaje
> ¿por que no las vendes alli?



Ya lo explique anteriormente 

Mi negocio no es el bullion, tenemos que comer todos  ( menos alguno que ni come nideja comer)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> En
> Gold Rates
> te las compran a 976€
> 26*35= 910 €, se te costean los gastos de viaje
> ¿por que no las vendes alli?



¡Juas!

Creo que hay miedo a las aduanas... Además de querer recabar datos de gente que compra bullion...Además de andar justo de pasta...Además de muchas otras cosas que se me pasan por la cabeza...

Para él que no quiera viajar, y las quiera revender a 960 al spot actual, que me envíe un mp :XX:

Si ya predije que haríamos aquí negocio todos gracias a femstore...

Aprovechémonos mientras dure...


Femstore: ¿Qué pasa con tus vendedores de Ebay? ¿No venden? Al menos entre ellos si hemos visto que sí se venden...


----------



## Lechaym (27 Sep 2010)

Hola a tod@s. Soy nuevo en esto, llevo leyéndoos un par de días, absorbiendo información como una esponja y a ratos echándome unas risas ) Me gustaría haceros alguna pregunta, si sois tan amables. Ya tengo claro que es mejor invertir en monedas que en lingotes. También tengo claro la diferencia entre lingotes good delivery y los que no lo son, pero en monedas de oro, que es lo que me interesa, no consigo aclararme una cosa. ¿Cualquiera puede fabricarlas? A la hora de venderlas, ¿es igual quién las haya fabricado? Quiero decir, no os he visto hablar de tal moneda hecha por fulano o por mengano, por ejemplo krugerrand fabricadas (o distribuídas) por un dealer autorizado por la South African Mint o por otro. Lo digo porque en su lista de dealers autorizados no figura por ejemplo anlagegold24, sin embargo ellos venden esta moneda e incluso dicen que trabajan con ellos. ¿La fabrican ellos? (u otros) ¿El valor de mercado de esta moneda es el mismo que si fuera un "dealer autorizado" (en el caso de que no lo sea aunque no esté en la lista)? 

Otra pregunta es si, dentro de la calidad sin circular, valen lo mismo las monedas independientemente de qué año sean.

Pido disculpas por mi bisoñez, pero intento aclararme con hoooras de internet. 

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

Lechaym dijo:


> Hola a tod@s. Soy nuevo en esto, llevo leyéndoos un par de días, absorbiendo información como una esponja y a ratos echándome unas risas ) Me gustaría haceros alguna pregunta, si sois tan amables. Ya tengo claro que es mejor invertir en monedas que en lingotes. También tengo claro la diferencia entre lingotes good delivery y los que no lo son, pero en monedas de oro, que es lo que me interesa, no consigo aclararme una cosa. ¿Cualquiera puede fabricarlas? A la hora de venderlas, ¿es igual quién las haya fabricado? Quiero decir, no os he visto hablar de tal moneda hecha por fulano o por mengano, por ejemplo krugerrand fabricadas (o distribuídas) por un dealer autorizado por la South African Mint o por otro. Lo digo porque en su lista de dealers autorizados no figura por ejemplo anlagegold24, sin embargo ellos venden esta moneda e incluso dicen que trabajan con ellos. ¿El valor de mercado de esta moneda es el mismo que si fuera un "dealer autorizado" (en el caso de que no lo sea aunque no esté en la lista)?
> 
> Otra pregunta es si, dentro de la calidad sin circular, valen lo mismo las monedas independientemente de qué año sean.
> 
> ...




Todos los fabricantes/mints, tienen unos dealers/partners con los que trabajan. Su función es expandir el producto, ganar clientes, revendedores, coleccionistas etc.
Un master dealer siempre tiene un precio inferior al que un vendedor puede ofrecer, por cadena de negocio y de mercado.

Es decir, una empresa que fabrica monedas de oro, no compra el oro a precio de spot, ni por encima, sino por debajo...y a veces bastante por debajo.
Esa empresa tiene luego unos vendedores "oficiales" en paises puntuales y exponenciales, donde venden sus productos con un pequeño sobre cargo para estimar un precio de mercado que garantice siempre un precio por encima de su coste en metal. Digamos que estos son los "famosos", los que todo el mundo conoce, y a los que todo el mundo vende. En Alemania tienes varios, y en España tienes un par.

Aparte de esos vendedores, tienen master dealers, son personas que se dedican a vender el mismo producto en otros círculos, a un precio inferior al que tienen los vendedores "oficiales" y demás dealers. Con esto la red de mercado crece, y el producto se hace más famoso.

Un master dealer mueve más monedas que un vendedor "oficial" (en bullion) pero es menos conocido (debe serlo).


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2010)

Yo el peligro que le veo al fermstore es que tiene unas monedas realmente bonitas y atractivas,como te enganche te terminara haciendo coleccionista y tal ....
es como un vicio eso de las monedas
Ya llevo algun tiempo pensando en comprarle algo pero me resisto 

De todas formas pompero ,ahora mismo es el mas barato del mercado


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo el peligro que le veo al fermstore es que tiene unas monedas realmente bonitas y atractivas,como te enganche te terminara haciendo coleccionista y tal ....
> es como un vicio eso de las monedas
> Ya llevo algun tiempo pensando en comprarle algo pero me resisto
> 
> De todas formas pompero ,ahora mismo es el mas barato del mercado



De eso se trata, no es necesario ser coleccionista, ni inversor, para comprar algo que te guste..sea o no una moneda jiji


----------



## Lechaym (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Todos los fabricantes/mints, tienen unos dealers/partners con los que trabajan. Su función es expandir el producto, ganar clientes, revendedores, coleccionistas etc.
> Un master dealer siempre tiene un precio inferior al que un vendedor puede ofrecer, por cadena de negocio y de mercado.
> 
> Es decir, una empresa que fabrica monedas de oro, no compra el oro a precio de spot, ni por encima, sino por debajo...y a veces bastante por debajo.
> ...



Ok, pero entonces todas las monedas las fabrica el fabricante "oficial" (mint), como por ejemplo la filarmónica la fabrica la Fábrica de Moneda Austríaca (o como se llame), no? 

El decir, si alguien fuera de estos mints oficiales fabricara una moneda estaríamos hablando de una falsificación, no? Cosa que entiendo que no harán las empresas de los que he visto que habláis, como anlagegold. 

Lo de los años de acuñamiento, es entonces indiferente a la hora de venderlas?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Lechaym (27 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo el peligro que le veo al fermstore es que tiene unas monedas realmente bonitas y atractivas,como te enganche te terminara haciendo coleccionista y tal ....
> es como un vicio eso de las monedas
> Ya llevo algun tiempo pensando en comprarle algo pero me resisto
> 
> De todas formas pompero ,ahora mismo es el mas barato del mercado



Si, ya he visto que vende krugerrand a 950.

Gracias


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

Lechaym dijo:


> Ok, pero entonces todas las monedas las fabrica el fabricante "oficial" (mint), como por ejemplo la filarmónica la fabrica la Fábrica de Moneda Austríaca (o como se llame), no?
> 
> El decir, si alguien fuera de estos mints oficiales fabricara una moneda estaríamos hablando de una falsificación, no? Cosa que entiendo que no harán las empresas de los que he visto que habláis, como anlagegold.
> 
> ...



No, una cosa es la mint, y otra la fábrica, las monedas mayormente se acuñan en europa, aunque la mint sea lejana.


----------



## Lechaym (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No, una cosa es la mint, y otra la fábrica, las monedas mayormente se acuñan en europa, aunque la mint sea lejana.



Ah, vale, gracias por aclararme ese punto. Pero la duda sigue siendo la misma. Esa fábrica que acuña cada moneda, ¿es una (como la moneda española se acuña en la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre y en ningún otro sitio), o son muchas (como Argor hace sus lingotes, Pamp hace los suyos, etc...)? No se si se ve a dónde quiero llegar, que sería que entonces las monedas de un tipo (p.e. la Maple Leaf) no tienen el mismo valor de mercado, o facilidad de convertir en cash, dependiendo de quién las haga, como los lingotes no da igual que sean good delivery hechos por x, que tiene esa acreditación, que no lo sean porque los haya hecho z, que no la tiene.

No se, me da que estoy preguntando una gilipollez, porque nunca habláis de dónde viene la moneda.


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

VENDO 3 monedas de 1kg de oro


1 kg, Australia, Kangaroo, 2010 Gold ……. EUR/pc. 32.000,--


2 pcs. 1kg, Australia, Kngaroo, 1996 GOLD …... EUR/pc. 32.000,--

Comprando las 3 = 91.500 euros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> VENDO 3 monedas de 1kg de oro
> 
> 
> 1 kg, Australia, Kangaroo, 2010 Gold ……. EUR/pc. 32.000,--
> ...



Ya sabes que esas monedas grandes no hay quien las coloque luego salvo muy por debajo del spot...Deberías avisarlo que luego hay lloros...


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> VENDO 3 monedas de 1kg de oro
> 
> 
> 1 kg, Australia, Kangaroo, 2010 Gold ……. EUR/pc. 32.000,--
> ...



Eso para que lo haces?
para cabrear al monster?
ademas no me creo que tengas esos ladrillos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso para que lo haces?
> para cabrear al monster?
> ademas no me creo que tengas esos ladrillos



Es como este :: pero remplazas el ladrillo por la moneda de Kg.

Yo si creo que se las han endosado. Fíjate que hasta le endosaron los elefantes de Somalia...y tuvo que aprender aquí en el foro que no tenían mercado...


Votin, que estás disfrutando como un enano con los femstorowneds...


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso para que lo haces?
> para cabrear al monster?
> ademas no me creo que tengas esos ladrillos



Si tu supieras.... 
Te invito a verlos/comprarlos


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es como este :: pero remplazas el ladrillo por la moneda de Kg.
> 
> Yo si creo que se las han endosado. Fíjate que hasta le endosaron los elefantes de Somalia...y tuvo que aprender aquí en el foro que no tenían mercado...
> 
> ...



Es verdad
disfruto de ver de como eres un muerto de hambre a su lado jejejeejej
tu ni siquiera has tocado una de esas monedas de a kilo en tu perra vida jajjajaja


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es verdad
> disfruto de ver de como eres un muerto de hambre a su lado jejejeejej
> tu ni siquiera has tocado una de esas monedas de a kilo en tu perra vida jajjajaja



Veo que le conoces bien jaja


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Si tu supieras....
> Te invito a verlos/comprarlos



no gracias
tendria que comprarme una escopeta para vivir con eso en mi casa
no comprendo como la gente puede comprar eso que es casi invendible
y mucho menos guardarlo,un profesional si .....pero una persona normal no creo


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

Vendo Maple *2011*


1-25 unidades 20 euros c/u
26-50 unidades 19 euros c/u
51-149 unidades 18.50 euros c/u
más de 150 unidades 18 euros c/u

mini monsterbox (500 piezas) a 17, 70 euros c/u

900 disponibles.

Pedidos por aqui o luciabello @ femstore.es 

**18% IVA incl**
Gastos de envio no incluidos.


En emporium las de 2010 están a 18.71 €


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vendo Maple *2011*
> 
> 
> 1-25 unidades 20 euros c/u
> ...




Este hilo está abierto para la compra-venta entre foreros. 

El que una empresa spamee va contra las normas del foro. Aunque a mi me parece perfecto que ofrezca buenos precios.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Cada uno que pesque donde quiera
femstore es el nick de un forero que yo sepa


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cada uno que pesque donde quiera
> femstore es el nick de un forero que yo sepa



Ha dicho que es su empresa la que vende y tiene puesto el web de su empresa.

Es spam empresarial puro y duro. No es venta entre particulares usuarios del foro. A otras empresas ya las echamos a patadas por menos que eso.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Sep 2010)

tb anuncia cosas tucapital.es y no por ello se le hecha....

si te jode ventas, pues te jodes, pero creo que no llevras razon, te las vende un forero, ya tenga una empresa o no.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> tb anuncia cosas tucapital.es y no por ello se le hecha....
> 
> si te jode ventas, pues te jodes, pero creo que no llevras razon, te las vende un forero, ya tenga una empresa o no.



TuCapital es una página web de información y abre hilos sobre temas de interés. Nada que ver. 

Este hilo pone: "Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros"

Si quiere que se abra otro hilo, como "productos de femstore sl" y ya veremos si Calopez lo permite.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> TuCapital es una página web de información y abre hilos sobre temas de interés. Nada que ver.
> 
> Este hilo pone: "Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros"
> 
> Si quiere que se abra otro hilo, como "productos de femstore sl" y ya veremos si Calopez lo permite.



Pues es posible que te haga hasta caso,para eso eres uno de sus comepollas oficiales::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues es posible que te haga hasta caso,para eso eres uno de sus comepollas oficiales::



¿Qué haces a estas horas posteando? ¿Otro "asalto al ojete" fallido esta noche?


----------



## Lechaym (29 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Este hilo pone: "Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros"



No veo en las condiciones de uso que un forero tenga que ser una persona física y no pueda ser una persona jurídica. 

Por tanto, incluso aceptando su argumento, excluirle sería una arbitrariedad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

Lechaym dijo:


> No veo en las condiciones de uso que un forero tenga que ser una persona física y no pueda ser una persona jurídica.
> 
> Por tanto, incluso aceptando su argumento, excluirle sería una arbitrariedad.



Mira debajo de tu nick. ¿Qué pone? ¿Pompero? 

Cuando hayas contribuido al foro y pasado un tiempo por aquí será un placer escuchar tu opinión...

A muchas empresas que venían a spamear el foro se les ha echado. Si fueses veterano sabrías que Calopez hará lo que le salga de sus santos cojones.


----------



## Lechaym (29 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mira debajo de tu nick. ¿Qué pone? ¿Pompero?
> 
> Cuando hayas contribuido al foro y pasado un tiempo por aquí será un placer escuchar tu opinión...
> 
> A muchas empresas que venían a spamear el foro se les ha echado. Si fueses veterano sabrías que Calopez hará lo que le salga de sus santos cojones.




Eso no es un argumento. Descalificar, insultar... tras varios días leyendo este foro ya he visto que es lo que sabe hacer. Mejor dicho, ni sabe. Le voy a dar un consejo gratis: Nunca se meta a pasar el rato en un foro de política de primera fila (ni de segunda). Se le comerían con patatas 

Opinaré cuando me plazca, y ningún monstruo de las galletas me va a decir si puedo o no puedo hacerlo :bla:

¿Que Calópez hará lo que le salga de los cojones? Si eso fuera así, sería muy impropio de un foro que por la temática debería tener ideología liberal y un funcionamiento con, digamos... legalidad interna, con respeto a sus propias normas estipuladas. Lo contrario sería más propio de un foro socialista. Veo que a usted eso le parecería bien. ¿Es usted socialista? Supongo que estará con sus compañeros solidarios asustando viejas. Me acaba de llamar un amigo para contarme que en su fábrica los obreros les han dado un par de ostias a unos de un "piquete informativo" que se han puesto muy tontos. Lo que me he podido reir )


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

Lechaym dijo:


> Eso no es un argumento. Descalificar, insultar... tras varios días leyendo este foro ya he visto que es lo que sabe hacer. Mejor dicho, ni sabe. Le voy a dar un consejo gratis: Nunca se meta a pasar el rato en un foro de política de primera fila (ni de segunda). Se le comerían con patatas
> 
> Opinaré cuando me plazca, y ningún monstruo de las galletas me va a decir si puedo o no puedo hacerlo :bla:
> 
> ¿Que Calópez hará lo que le salga de los cojones? Si eso fuera así, sería muy impropio de un foro que por la temática debería tener ideología liberal y un funcionamiento con, digamos... legalidad interna, con respeto a sus propias normas estipuladas. Lo contrario sería más propio de un foro socialista. Veo que a usted eso le parecería bien. ¿Es usted socialista? Supongo que estará con sus compañeros solidarios asustando viejas. Me acaba de llamar un amigo para contarme que en su fábrica los obreros les han dado un par de ostias a unos de un "piquete informativo" que se han puesto muy tontos. Lo que me he podido reir )




Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,...el pompero que viene a imponer una ideología al foro. Lo que nos faltaba por ver...

Vaya payasos que se encuentra uno por Internet!!

A ver, chaval, el foro sería "socialista" si se decidiesen las cosas entre todos. El foro es la dictadura de los cojones calopecicos. O te amoldas o te largas. Los hay que tenéis una empanada mental de la leche...(ummm...¿a quien me recuerdas?)


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,...el pompero que viene a imponer una ideología al foro. Lo que nos faltaba por ver...
> 
> Vaya payasos que se encuentra uno por Internet!!
> 
> A ver, chaval, el foro sería "socialista" si se decidiesen las cosas entre todos. El foro es la dictadura de los cojones calopecicos. O te amoldas o te largas. Los hay que tenéis una empanada mental de la leche...(ummm...¿a quien me recuerdas?)



Exactamente y me parece muy bien
lo que no me parece muy bien es que tu seas el comepollas calopero oficial


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Sep 2010)

El moneditas nos ofrece aqui una explicacion magistral acerca de las burbujas:



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te tranquilizo...para que haya burbuja debería haber alcanzado máximos históricos ¿verdad?



Entonces segun el peniques, la burbuja empezo en 2007? :XX: :XX:


El tio no se entera y encima de dedica a insultar a la gente, mientras el admin no abre boca. :: ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/175857-el-oro-una-burbuja-mas.html


----------



## sakeo (29 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Este hilo está abierto para la compra-venta entre foreros.
> 
> El que una empresa spamee va contra las normas del foro. Aunque a mi me parece perfecto que ofrezca buenos precios.



Dejale en paz!!

Siempre igual, esta registrado como forero y como tal expone lo que le dé la gana.

Maldita envidia!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> El moneditas nos ofrece aqui una explicacion magistral acerca de las burbujas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me cites a medias. Cita todo el post. ¿O no lo has entendido?



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te tranquilizo...para que haya burbuja debería haber alcanzado máximos históricos ¿verdad?
> 
> Bien...precisamente hoy tenemos máximos históricos en dólares...
> 
> ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Sep 2010)

Me lo explicas mientras se la comes al admin que permite que te dediques a llamar tonto a todo el mundo?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Sep 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Me lo explicas mientras se la comes al admin que permite que te dediques a llamar tonto a todo el mundo?




Siento no haber pensado antes en las palabras que estaba diciendo....


que tonteria que he dicho..................












Como nos vas a explicar algo si tienes la boca llena, es que vaya ideas que tengo...


----------



## Lechaym (30 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,...el pompero que viene a imponer una ideología al foro. Lo que nos faltaba por ver...
> 
> Vaya payasos que se encuentra uno por Internet!!
> 
> A ver, chaval, el foro sería "socialista" si se decidiesen las cosas entre todos. El foro es la dictadura de los cojones calopecicos. O te amoldas o te largas. Los hay que tenéis una empanada mental de la leche...(ummm...¿a quien me recuerdas?)



Admito que venía en el coche con interés por ver qué nueva tontería había dicho usted, y efectivamente no ha defraudado. Es más, está usted en máximos históricos. 

Así que en el socialismo las cosas se deciden entre todos... Espere... espere... que me estoy acabando de sentar... es que me había caído de la silla de risa ))) ¿Usted ha oído hablar de la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas? Pregúnteles (a los que queden) si ahí decidían las cosas entre todos. Usted confunde socialismo con anarquía, que es un sistema asambleario donde efectivamente las cosas se deciden entre todos (y probablemente se pasen la vida discutiendo sin llegar a ningún lado). Se lo explico entero porque ya veo que es que no tiene ni puta idea. Y el que tiene la empanada soy yo. Y sigue insultando. Es para caerse ))) Patético.

¿Que o me amoldo o me largo? Mire, es que no puedo controlarme más. Usted no es sólo un insolente, no es sólo un prepotente y un fantasmón, no es sólo un faltón... es algo más grave... es tonto, pero tonto, tonto, tonto. ¿Cómo se le ocurre hacer semejante exigencia? Y así, en público. 

Si no fuera porque es usted mala gente, me daría pena.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Sep 2010)

Lechaym dijo:


> ¿Que o me amoldo o me largo? Mire, es que no puedo controlarme más. Usted no es sólo un insolente, no es sólo un prepotente y un fantasmón, no es sólo un faltón... es algo más grave... es tonto, pero tonto, tonto, tonto. ¿Cómo se le ocurre hacer semejante exigencia? Y así, en público.
> 
> Si no fuera porque es usted mala gente, me daría pena.



A ver, pompero, que pareces lelo. Pídele a Calopez que quieres elecciones a ver que te dice. Pues eso: O te amoldas o te jodes, y si nolo aceptas te largas.

Está clarito ¿no? ¿Te hacen falta dibujitos?

Venga, aprenda lo que es "socialismo", y no se crea eso de que todo lo que lleva "sociallismo" en el nombre lo es.

Socialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Socialism is an economic and political theory advocating public or common ownership and cooperative management of the means of production and allocation of resources



Si el foro se rigiese por una ideología socialista, sería de todos. Pero no es así, es propriedad privada de Calopez, y le deja a usted pasearse por aquí, por su casa, porque le sale de sus santos cojones. Se necesita ser un poco cortito para no entenderlo. Díganos, ¿en su casa podemos entrar como "Pedro por su casa"?


----------



## Lechaym (30 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, pompero, que pareces lelo. Pídele a Calopez que quieres elecciones a ver que te dice. Pues eso: O te amoldas o te jodes, y si nolo aceptas te largas.
> 
> Está clarito ¿no? ¿Te hacen falta dibujitos?
> 
> ...



No me lo puedo creer. Tirando de wikipedia. Mire, listodelosaviones, la "revolución socialista" tiene cuatro estadios. El tercero es la "dictadura del proletariado". El cuarto es el estado IDEAL al que la wikipedia se refiere. Pero llega la realidad y se impone. Y la realidad es que la paja mental de Marx siempre que se han intentado se ha quedado en el tercer estadio, la dictadura del proletariado, que en realidad siempre ha resultado ser la dictadura de unos pocos. Así que no haga el ridículo definiendo el socialismo de una manera ideal, porque la realidad siempre ha sido algo bien diferente. Cualquier liberal se refiere al socialismo como una ideología totalitaria, porque esa es y ha sido siempre la realidad. Y si usted no sabe el significado que en el mundo liberal (y el mundo financiero lo es) se da a los conceptos políticos, es cuando ya voy a pensar que es que ni siquiera es verdad que esté usted en el mundo financiero, sino que es un pinchauvas que compra y vende cuatro monedas desde su casa en sus ratos libres cuando sale de trabajar como reponedor del Mercadona. 

Y no tergiverse mis ideas y palabras, porque yo en ningún momento he pretendido decir que el foro sea de todos, ni que se convoquen elecciones, ni he dudado de la jefatura de Calópez. Lo único que he dicho, manipulador semipsicópata, es que el foro tiene unas reglas (que todo el mundo puede leer). Y en esas reglas no se dice que un forero no pueda ser una persona jurídica. Y punto. Si Calópez quiere arbitrariamente romper esas reglas (que él mismo ha escrito al regular las condiciones de uso de "su casa", como usted dice), pues efectivamente es cosa suya. Pero eso no le dará la razón, y a mi desde luego tampoco me va a quitar el sueño. 

Y me iré cuando me de la real gana, o cuando le de la real gana a Calópez, pero en ningún caso cuando usted lo diga ni porque usted lo diga. Deje ya de hacer el ridículo, hombre!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Sep 2010)

Lechaym dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer. Tirando de wikipedia. Mire, listodelosaviones, la "revolución socialista" tiene cuatro estadios. El tercero es la "dictadura del proletariado". El cuarto es el estado IDEAL al que la wikipedia se refiere. Pero llega la realidad y se impone. Y la realidad es que la paja mental de Marx siempre que se han intentado se ha quedado en el tercer estadio, la dictadura del proletariado, que en realidad siempre ha resultado ser la dictadura de unos pocos. Así que no haga el ridículo definiendo el socialismo de una manera ideal, porque la realidad siempre ha sido algo bien diferente. Cualquier liberal se refiere al socialismo como una ideología totalitaria, porque esa es y ha sido siempre la realidad. Y si usted no sabe el significado que en el mundo liberal (y el mundo financiero lo es) se da a los conceptos políticos, es cuando ya voy a pensar que es que ni siquiera es verdad que esté usted en el mundo financiero, sino que es un pinchauvas que compra y vende cuatro monedas desde su casa en sus ratos libres cuando sale de trabajar como reponedor del Mercadona.



Que las ideologías sean utopías irrealizables, tanto las socialistas como las liberales, podemos estar bastante de acuerdo. 

Que en el mundo financiero haya una visión única de las ideologías, sólo lo he conocido en España. Seguramente usted no ha salido ni trabajado en su vida fuera de España y tiene muy poco mundo. Conozco a financieros que le parecerían a usted más rojos que un tomate. Eso no impiden que sepan hacer muy bien su trabajo...en regla general les dan por el culo a los españoles en los mercados... 



Lechaym dijo:


> Y no tergiverse mis ideas y palabras, porque yo en ningún momento he pretendido decir que el foro sea de todos, ni que se convoquen elecciones, ni he dudado de la jefatura de Calópez. Lo único que he dicho, manipulador semipsicópata, es que el foro tiene unas reglas (que todo el mundo puede leer). Y en esas reglas no se dice que un forero no pueda ser una persona jurídica. Y punto. Si Calópez quiere arbitrariamente romper esas reglas (que él mismo ha escrito al regular las condiciones de uso de "su casa", como usted dice), pues efectivamente es cosa suya. Pero eso no le dará la razón, y a mi desde luego tampoco me va a quitar el sueño.



Evidentemente en su pomperismo desconoce los usos y costumbres del foro. El spam de empresas nunca se ha permitido y la mayoría de veces acaba en baneo ipso facto. Femstore ha estado jugando en la ambigüedad de persona privada/jurídica. 



Lechaym dijo:


> Y me iré cuando me de la real gana, o cuando le de la real gana a Calópez, pero en ningún caso cuando usted lo diga ni porque usted lo diga. Deje ya de hacer el ridículo, hombre!!



Jamás le he dicho que se tenga que ir. Además, es usted bienvenido por la animación que aporta. Es una riqueza en el foro tener foreros como usted de miras cortas. Nos permite calibrar perfectamente lo que piensa la parte más borrega de la población.

Oiga, y lávese la boca. Las descalificaciones no vienen a cuento y sí está en las reglas del foro que el insulto es motivo de baneo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Sep 2010)

Lechaym dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer. Tirando de wikipedia. Mire, listodelosaviones, la "revolución socialista" tiene cuatro estadios. El tercero es la "dictadura del proletariado". El cuarto es el estado IDEAL al que la wikipedia se refiere. Pero llega la realidad y se impone. Y la realidad es que la paja mental de Marx siempre que se han intentado se ha quedado en el tercer estadio, la dictadura del proletariado, que en realidad siempre ha resultado ser la dictadura de unos pocos. Así que no haga el ridículo definiendo el socialismo de una manera ideal, porque la realidad siempre ha sido algo bien diferente. Cualquier liberal se refiere al socialismo como una ideología totalitaria, porque esa es y ha sido siempre la realidad. Y si usted no sabe el significado que en el mundo liberal (y el mundo financiero lo es) se da a los conceptos políticos, es cuando ya voy a pensar que es que ni siquiera es verdad que esté usted en el mundo financiero, sino que es un pinchauvas que compra y vende cuatro monedas desde su casa en sus ratos libres cuando sale de trabajar como reponedor del Mercadona.
> 
> Y no tergiverse mis ideas y palabras, porque yo en ningún momento he pretendido decir que el foro sea de todos, ni que se convoquen elecciones, ni he dudado de la jefatura de Calópez. Lo único que he dicho, manipulador semipsicópata, es que el foro tiene unas reglas (que todo el mundo puede leer). Y en esas reglas no se dice que un forero no pueda ser una persona jurídica. Y punto. Si Calópez quiere arbitrariamente romper esas reglas (que él mismo ha escrito al regular las condiciones de uso de "su casa", como usted dice), pues efectivamente es cosa suya. Pero eso no le dará la razón, y a mi desde luego tampoco me va a quitar el sueño.
> 
> Y me iré cuando me de la real gana, o cuando le de la real gana a Calópez, pero en ningún caso cuando usted lo diga ni porque usted lo diga. Deje ya de hacer el ridículo, hombre!!



me ha encantado su llegada al foro.
un saludo y bienvenido al foro


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Oiga, y lávese la boca. Las descalificaciones no vienen a cuento y sí está en las reglas del foro que el insulto es motivo de baneo.



¿¿y tu tienes bula papal??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ¿¿menos para ti que tienes bula papal??









El dedo te indica la súbida del EUR/USD. Ya está en 1,36 y subiendo...

Recuérdanos...¿Era en 1,25 o en 1,22 que compraste dólares? 

Vaya enculada ¿eh? Deberías dejar esas cosas para los que saben y dedicarte a las tortillas de patatas que es lo tuyo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Sep 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Me lo explicas mientras se la comes al admin que permite que te dediques a llamar tonto a todo el mundo?



yo pienso lo mismo

jajaja "elmoneditas" juas juas juas


pienso que en todos los sitios tiene que haber el tipico bufon,por eso pienso que le podrian consentir todo lo que hace

mira, xxchaym dice que venia pensando en las tonterias que escribiria azafatoveloz hoy

le tiene que dar rabia porque otros foreros como juan carlosb ha llegado alto y lo que le queda,y este pobre hombre no vale mas que para revender moneditas


----------



## femstore (30 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> este pobre hombre no vale mas que para revender moneditas



Valía :XX:


----------



## Lechaym (30 Sep 2010)

Verdaderamente es usted buenísimo. Se lo digo en serio. Su capacidad de decir sandeces es asombrosa. 



> Que en el mundo financiero haya una visión única de las ideologías, sólo lo he conocido en España. Seguramente usted no ha salido ni trabajado en su vida fuera de España y tiene muy poco mundo. Conozco a financieros que le parecerían a usted más rojos que un tomate. Eso no impiden que sepan hacer muy bien su trabajo...en regla general les dan por el culo a los españoles en los mercados...



No voy a contestar... sencillamente es demasiado... Bueno, venga, le contesto, a ver si aprende usted algo. Continuando con su empanada mental y su constante y recurrente confusión conceptual, usted llama "más rojos que un tomate" a financieros que lo que son es "liberal progresistas". Como usted probablemente (no) sabe, una ideología política se define por dos líneas principales, la económica y la social. Un liberal progresista no es más que alguien que en lo económico es liberal y en lo social es progresista. Y ahí puede meter usted, hablando de gente de dinero, sin necesidad de salir de España, a los Sartorius, a los "Polancos" y a algunos más cuyo nombre no diré porque no son personajes excesivamente públicos.

Pero un rojo, lo que se dice un rojo, no puede ser un financiero en la vida. Es como si me hablara de un ecologista que tiene minas de zinc. Y ahí me puede usted decir ¡¡Al Gore!!. Vamos, no me joda. 

¿Que usted conoce financieros, y además rojos? Si... los que especulan con materias resinosas procedentes de la Cannabis Sativa en el parque de debajo de su casa. ¿A quién quiere usted engañar? 




> Jamás le he dicho que se tenga que ir. Además, es usted bienvenido por la animación que aporta. Es una riqueza en el foro tener foreros como usted de miras cortas.



Gracias por permitirme quedarme. Estaba preocupado. No es fácil encontrar cantamañanas presuntuosos de los que se pueda uno reir a gusto. 

¿Yo de miras cortas? Si me lo dice otro a lo mejor no me descojono, pero viniendo de usted... Mire, personaje, ¿se puede concebir a alguien más corto de miras que un sujeto que pretende hacer negocios online y hace todo lo humanamente concebible para caer mal? Porque usted, por si no se había dado cuenta (que no lo dudo), cae mal. Y eso desde bastante antes de cruzar un sólo mensaje con usted. Con sólo leerle ya uno se dice... ufff... este tío no es de fiar. Y no hay mejor manera de restarse ventas que generar desconfianza, como cualquier negrillo que venda gafas de sol en una manta sabe. Especialmente entre esos pomperos a los que usted tanto desprecia. 



> Oiga, y lávese la boca. Las descalificaciones no vienen a cuento y sí está en las reglas del foro que el insulto es motivo de baneo.



Y sigue manipulando (supongo que no puede evitarlo porque le viene de serie). Usted fue el primero que me descalificó y el primero que me insultó. Ahora no tenga la desfachatez de apelar a los mandamientos del Levítico.


----------



## femstore (30 Sep 2010)

Volviendo a lo que interesa a todos.


Lotes de 100 elefantes somalíes de plata a 17.80 euros la moneda, 18% de IVA incluido.

Del anuncio del kruger del otro día, un forero me comentó que por X motivos viajaría a Madrid para poder recogerlos en mano. Por problemas informáticos he perdido el mail, ruego si lee esto se ponga en contacto conmigo.

Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Volviendo a lo que interesa a todos.
> 
> 
> Lotes de 100 elefantes somalíes de plata a 17.80 euros la moneda, 18% de IVA incluido.



¿Podría darnos algún link con precio de recompra de algún vendedor reconocido para los elefantes somalíes? Conocemos para los eagles, los maples, las filarmónicas, y las monedas bullion usuales. 


Disclaimer: Por si no ha quedado claro, en ningún caso se pone en duda la idoneidad del elefante somalí como moneda de inversión. Todo lo contrario la respuesta puede resultar útil a muchos foreros en vista de evaluarla.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

¿Se sabe algo de los Pandas de 2011? Tengo la impresión de que para cantidades pequeñas son más interesantes que los eagles, además de ser preciosas :rolleye:


----------



## femstore (30 Sep 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de los Pandas de 2011? Tengo la impresión de que para cantidades pequeñas son más interesantes que los eagles, además de ser preciosas :rolleye:



En cuanto tenga mi información la pondré, por ahora se supone que saldrán a spot + 9 euros, pero me parece un poco excesivo ya que la britania de 2011 sale a spot +3 ... a ver que ocurre.....

El panda además con el premium numismático se hace una moneda muy golosa


----------



## heypericles (6 Oct 2010)

*Compro Krugerrand 1oz*

Veo que este hilo esta un poco abandonado, así que lo voy a animar ¿alguno de vosotros me vende Krugerrands a buen precio? A ser posible entrega en mano en Madrid


----------



## lulop (6 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes,
tengo 18 monedas de 5 onzas de plata Libertad del 2009. Si a alguien le interesan envienme un mp con su oferta por ellas.Gracias


----------



## lulop (8 Oct 2010)

Es curiosa la cosa, me costó tres dias vender las monedas de 100 ptas de plata(antiguas y de .800) teniendo varias personas interesadas, y ahora con estas que son nuevecitas y de .999 nadie las quiere. Para que luego unos vayan menospreciando las monedas del pais...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Oct 2010)

lulop dijo:


> Es curiosa la cosa, me costó tres dias vender las monedas de 100 ptas de plata(antiguas y de .800) teniendo varias personas interesadas, y ahora con estas que son nuevecitas y de .999 nadie las quiere. Para que luego unos vayan menospreciando las monedas del pais...



Piensa que todo depende del precio...

Que tengas suerte.


----------



## Fantasmón (8 Oct 2010)

lulop dijo:


> Es curiosa la cosa, me costó tres dias vender las monedas de 100 ptas de plata(antiguas y de .800) teniendo varias personas interesadas, y ahora con estas que son nuevecitas y de .999 nadie las quiere. Para que luego unos vayan menospreciando las monedas del pais...



Quizá es porque los paquillos sean mucho más conocidos por el amplio público que las libertades de 5 onzas.

A mí si me pueden interesar las monedas que vendes. No es que no pueda conseguir monedas como éstas u otras comercialmente mejores, sino que es una cuestión de precio, como bien dice el Monstruo.

¿A qué precio las quieres vender? Seguro que en este foro hay interesados en comprarlas y si les inspiras confianza en el trato, muy probablemente las venderás.

Yo te manifiesto mi interés por las 90 onzas. Manifiéstate sobre el precio. A lo mejor a mí no me interesa pero a otro forero que no tenga plata suficiente, sí.


----------



## Ulisses (8 Oct 2010)

lulop dijo:


> Es curiosa la cosa, me costó tres dias vender las monedas de 100 ptas de plata(antiguas y de .800) teniendo varias personas interesadas, y ahora con estas que son nuevecitas y de .999 nadie las quiere. Para que luego unos vayan menospreciando las monedas del pais...



Probablemente esté interesado -en función de su precio- pero no en todo el lote. Preferiría la entrega en mano al envío. ¿Dónde están las monedas?


----------



## lulop (9 Oct 2010)

No he puesto precio, porque realmente no se cúal es su precio "justo" actual. ¿Cuanto creeis que debería ser?
Como dice fantasmon, los paquillos como son mas conocidos sí que sabia a cuanto podía venderlos, pero estas no lo tengo muy claro. Si no os importa os pido opinion al respecto.
En cuanto a mi localización estoy en Valencia.


----------



## Fantasmón (10 Oct 2010)

lulop dijo:


> No he puesto precio, porque realmente no se cúal es su precio "justo" actual. ¿Cuanto creeis que debería ser?
> Como dice fantasmon, los paquillos como son mas conocidos sí que sabia a cuanto podía venderlos, pero estas no lo tengo muy claro. Si no os importa os pido opinion al respecto.
> En cuanto a mi localización estoy en Valencia.



Como veo que nadie se anima: te ofrezco lo mismo que te pagarían en una casa alemana de recompra de metal. 

En pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | pro aurum Deutschland Homepage las recompran a 84,50 €. yo te pago lo mismo. Yo aún voy encontrando onzas de plata .999 entre 16-18 €, no muchas. pero voy picoteando.

pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | Silbermünzen zur Kapitalanlage

Sería pago al contado. Entrega en mano cuando vaya a Valencia para otros temas dentro de unos días. Evidentemente la oferta es limitada en el tiempo: según la evolución del precio del metal.

Por lo menos, ya tienes una oferta. Algún otro forero puede mejorarla o compartir el lote conmigo. No me importa comprarte las monedas, pero si no te las compro me da igual.

Un saludo.

EDITO: el precio es por unidad de 5 oz. troy. Me quedaría todo el lote o las piezas disponibles en el momento.


----------



## Fantasmón (11 Oct 2010)

lulop dijo:


> No he puesto precio, porque realmente no se cúal es su precio "justo" actual. ¿Cuanto creeis que debería ser?
> Como dice fantasmon, los paquillos como son mas conocidos sí que sabia a cuanto podía venderlos, pero estas no lo tengo muy claro. Si no os importa os pido opinion al respecto.
> En cuanto a mi localización estoy en Valencia.



El precio de la plata ha abierto al alza. Si esperas un poco, probablemente te podrán mejorar mi oferta. Incluso lo podría hacer yo.

Suerte en la venta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Como veo que nadie se anima: te ofrezco lo mismo que te pagarían en una casa alemana de recompra de metal.
> 
> En pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | pro aurum Deutschland Homepage las recompran a 84,50 €. yo te pago lo mismo. Yo aún voy encontrando onzas de plata .999 entre 16-18 €, no muchas. pero voy picoteando.
> 
> pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | Silbermünzen zur Kapitalanlage



Hoyga, no encuentro lo que pagan allí por los pakillos...Será que son unos rojatas...

Además es demigrante...Mire:

http://www.proaurum.de/edelmetallsh...oductGroupId=4028804215366061011536613bf8026e

los pandas cuestan 3,50 euros más que los eagles (sin tax) y los recompran sólo a 1,20 euros más. Y la comparación con los maples es aún peor: Cuestan 4,40 euros más y sólo los pagan 1,30 más.

¡¡Demigrante!! Se nota que no entienden de alta numismática.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

¿ Alguien tiene Eagles de plata que pueda entregar en mano en Madrid ? Son para hacer un regalo, también me valen las Britannias o Libertades. Un lote de 10 o 20 serían perfectas.


----------



## El cid (11 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> ¿ Alguien tiene Eagles de plata que pueda entregar en mano en Madrid ? Son para hacer un regalo, también me valen las Britannias o Libertades. Un lote de 10 o 20 serían perfectas.



Tener, tener… te aseguro que hay muchas por aquí. 

Otra cosa es que quieran venderse ahora y/o a segun que precio. :XX:

En Madrid las puedes encontrar en cualquier numismatica pero me paice que las quieres baraticas, ¿eh?. 

¿Cuanto pagas?. :


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

Barato queremos todos todo. Lo que no quiero son estafas y evidentemente no voy a pagar más que pidiendo a Alemania o Austria.

Digamos que a un numismático, pues no. Lo poco que he visto es carísimo.

¿Cuánto ofreces?


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Barato queremos todos todo. Lo que no quiero son estafas y *evidentemente no voy a pagar más que pidiendo a Alemania o Austria.*
> Digamos que a un numismático, pues no. Lo poco que he visto es carísimo.
> 
> ¿Cuánto ofreces?



no es por nada, pero entonces pidelas a alemania,no creo que puedas comprarlas al mismo precio.
los que las tenemos ahora mismo no las vendemos, somos conscientes del subidón que van a pegar,pienso que ningun particular las venderá a no ser que este pillado de`pasta.
monster le hizo una buena oferta de venta de eagles a femstore,preguntale a monster y dinos a que precio las vende.
yo ni nadie que conozca que tenga las vende ahora mismo ni como un favor.
un saludo


----------



## El cid (11 Oct 2010)

Yo de momento no las vendo, a ver si alguien se quiere desprender de ellas. 

Hoy eagles anlagegold24.de 20,10 EUR incl. 7% IVA aleman + diferencia 11% IVA español + portes alemania-españa para 20 monedas.


----------



## Renovatio (12 Oct 2010)

Yo tener,tener,
Tengo para la venta tres rollitos de plata, a saber:

2011 Maple Leaf 25 unidades a 20.50 /ud. 
2010 Elefante 20 unidades a 20.50 /ud
2011 Kookaburra 20 Uds. a 21.50 / Ud , estos vienen cada moneda con su capsula.


Nazi-condiciones de venta: Venta minima un rollo o un par de decenas de cada monelo. Transacción en mano en Valladolid, este Domingo, en la Feria del Coleccionismo. Asi nos conocemos y para otra vez, se puede hacer por correo. Más detalles por pm y tal y eso ^_^ Arigatooo

Ren.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Oct 2010)

El cid dijo:


> Yo de momento no las vendo, a ver si alguien se quiere desprender de ellas.
> 
> Hoy eagles anlagegold24.de 20,10 EUR incl. 7% IVA aleman + diferencia 11% IVA español + portes alemania-españa para 20 monedas.



Mejor da el link de la página que da pavor a los vendedores hispanistaníes:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien

Ahora:

filarmonicas 19,44

maples 19,35

eagles 19,88


----------



## xmaniac (12 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Yo tener,tener,
> Tengo para la venta tres rollitos de plata, a saber:
> 
> 2011 Maple Leaf 25 unidades a 20.50 /ud.
> ...



fijate q a mi me hubiera interesado pero, claro, las cinco horas de coche y los peajes me matan :ouch:


----------



## Renovatio (12 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mejor da el link de la página que da pavor a los vendedores hispanistaníes:



Venga, para que no se diga que soy Hispanistaní, ahi va una rebajilla de medio euro cada solo para usted, que me consta que luego las puede dar salida, si se las lleva todas. ¡Alegre esa cara, hombre! 

2011 Maple Leaf 25 unidades a 20.00 /ud. 
2010 Elefante 20 unidades a 20.00 /ud
2011 Kookaburra 20 Uds. a 21.00 / Ud , estos vienen cada moneda con su capsula.




xmaniac dijo:


> fijate q a mi me hubiera interesado pero, claro, las cinco horas de coche y los peajes me matan :ouch:



xmaniac, no worries, otra vez será, acabaremos coincidiendo, donde se halla? Barnacity? Lo intuyo por lo de los peajes ) Lo digo por que depende de que parte de la geografia ibérica igual puedo hacer que se "materialicen" cerca...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Venga, para que no se diga que soy Hispanistaní, ahi va una rebajilla de medio euro cada solo para usted, que me consta que luego las puede dar salida, si se las lleva todas. ¡Alegre esa cara, hombre!
> 
> 2011 Maple Leaf 25 unidades a 20.00 /ud.
> 2010 Elefante 20 unidades a 20.00 /ud
> 2011 Kookaburra 20 Uds. a 21.00 / Ud , estos vienen cada moneda con su capsula.




¿No pretenderás vender los elefantes al mismo precio que los maples? :8:

Por mi no te preocupes que aún te queda trecho para que el precio pueda interesarme...y para que pueda interesar a los foreros también...


----------



## Renovatio (13 Oct 2010)

Los elefantes del 2010 en breve van a ponerse mas caros que los maples... uno

Que "falte trecho" para llegar a su precio... Ejem... Vale :XX: ... dos

Y creo que usted un dia me dijo que no hablara por otros foreros... Sabio consejo, /autoapply please... tres ^_^

(reflexión: Es interesante que aunque usted nunca ni vende ni compra nada en el foro, intente meterse en cualquier otro trato de los demás foreros... ¿Como era lo que me dijeron? Ah ya...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Los elefantes del 2010 en breve van a ponerse mas caros que los maples... uno
> 
> Que "falte trecho" para llegar a su precio... Ejem... Vale :XX: ... dos
> 
> ...



Hoyga, que era usted que me ofrecía un precio lamentable en su post anterior.

Decía que tampoco le interesaría a otros foreros porque nuestras costumbres, que hay que respetar, son de precios mucho más interesantes...

Los elefantes más caros quelos maples...En la recompra no creo...Aún tenemos que ver algún sitio donde los paguen decentemente...


----------



## Fantasmón (13 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Venga, para que no se diga que soy Hispanistaní, ahi va una rebajilla de medio euro cada solo para usted, que me consta que luego las puede dar salida, si se las lleva todas. ¡Alegre esa cara, hombre!
> 
> 2011 Maple Leaf 25 unidades a 20.00 /ud.
> 2010 Elefante 20 unidades a 20.00 /ud
> ...



Los "pájaros" los tienes muy bien de precio. Los Maples no están caros, para nada.

Enhorabuena por poder ofrecer esos precios PUESTOS EN ESPAÑA, y sin aventuras de revisiones postales, envíos desde el extranjero, gasto de transporte internacional, transferencias bancarias, etc...

No está nada mal para los foreros que no tengan producto y que decidan acumular en físico. En Alemania es algo más barato, pero para pequeñas cantidades quizá no merezca la pena hacer pedidos allí por la repercusión por pieza del porte.

A ver si se anima este hilo con PRECIOS Y PRODUCTO REALES. No echando por tierra la mercancía de los demás, sin ofrecer nada propio de forma pública.

Ojalá haya más operaciones para que el hilo sea más divertido.


----------



## Renovatio (13 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoyga, que era usted que me ofrecía un precio lamentable en su post anterior.
> 
> Decía que tampoco le interesaría a otros foreros porque nuestras costumbres, que hay que respetar, son de precios mucho más interesantes...
> 
> Los elefantes más caros quelos maples...En la recompra no creo...Aún tenemos que ver algún sitio donde los paguen decentemente...



Malinterpreté demasiado belicosamente su anterior post, pues, disculpas por mi tono seco. Dejemoslo en que lamentables o no, son mis precios, y hay que respetarlos  Saludos, Mostro... Ya le digo, es dificil que nos llevemos mal del todo, por alguna razón nos caemos simpáticos... En mi caso, sobre todo, por que nada que esté en internet se puede tomar en serio... :rolleye: Saludos


----------



## xmaniac (13 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Venga, para que no se diga que soy Hispanistaní, ahi va una rebajilla de medio euro cada solo para usted, que me consta que luego las puede dar salida, si se las lleva todas. ¡Alegre esa cara, hombre!
> 
> 2011 Maple Leaf 25 unidades a 20.00 /ud.
> 2010 Elefante 20 unidades a 20.00 /ud
> ...



Madrid, Madrid pero es que la A6 también se cobra sus 10€ de ida y 10€ de vuelta la jodía :S


----------



## LamaTibetano (13 Oct 2010)

Madrid-Valladolid?

Si es un paseo dominguero 

Hasta hace poco me lo hacía un par de veces por semana, pagando peaje y sin pagar, que también se disfruta por la N-VI antigua.


----------



## Renovatio (13 Oct 2010)

xmaniac dijo:


> Madrid, Madrid pero es que la A6 también se cobra sus 10€ de ida y 10€ de vuelta la jodía :S



Xmaniac, pero hombredediós, déjese de peajes, 4 horas de conducción y gasolinas... T

Trinque el AVE con antelación y por 25 euros ida-vuelta 58 minutos ida-58 vuelta... Que semos modernos en el pueblo este yeha...


----------



## LamaTibetano (13 Oct 2010)

Xacto.

Y además, si cuentas todos los gastos asociados al coche, sale más barato el AVE.

Y recuerdale donde está la Feria... Al lado de la estación.

Espero estar ahí el domingo, salvo que la presidenta de la sociedad de bienes me ponga muy mala cara (soy un gallina) :cook:


----------



## Sala (13 Oct 2010)

Vendo un tubo de 20 Filarmonicas de Viena de 2008, en perfecto estado.

Quién le interese que me mande privado


----------



## xmaniac (13 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Xmaniac, pero hombredediós, déjese de peajes, 4 horas de conducción y gasolinas... T
> 
> Trinque el AVE con antelación y por 25 euros ida-vuelta 58 minutos ida-58 vuelta... Que semos modernos en el pueblo este yeha...



señor, que fuera de juego estoy! ni sabía q había AVE para aquellas tierras. y fíjese que hace un par de findes estuve en Boecillo.. la verdad es q con ese precio de AVE sale a cuenta desde luego. no es q a mi me compense pq para las monedillas me sale más barato pedirlas a alemania que esos 40e del viajecillo pero si no las vendiera usted en la feria y bajase un poco esas condiciones de venta leoninas...pues todo es discutirlo!


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Oct 2010)

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta monedas de 50 francos franceses (Hercules) a 16.2 euros por moneda. El gramo de plata sale a 0.60 Euros.

Gracias


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (14 Oct 2010)

Me interesan, tienes un MP.


----------



## QuepasaRey (14 Oct 2010)

Vale, ya he browseado las webs que recomendais en todo el hilo, precios muy ajustados entre ellas, sobre todo las 2 mas top.

La pregunta es, algun forero vende mas barato que esas webs? me estoy refiriendo a onzas de oro. Podria desplazarme medianamente por España.

Como sospecho que esto se mueve por PM,s pues...eso, busco 1 krugerr y 1 maple.


----------



## sir phantom (15 Oct 2010)

Hola.

Vendo lote de 20 monedas de 10 francos franceses (Hercules).







255 € envío incluido.

Lo mismo que el forero Pinchauvas  >> "no quedo en ningún sitio y cobro por delante, por transferencia bancaria, el envio solo lo hago por MRW, nunca me han fallado y no quiero lios".

Oferta válida hasta el 21/10/2010 a las 16:00, escribir a

recling554[arroba]yahoo[punto]es

Se atenderán los correos por estricto orden de llegada al buzón.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Es lo ideal ,la gente da unos rodeos que es la hostia,a algunos les falta pedir la prueba de ADN.
> Yo con este ya son dos tratos sin problemas aquí, no creo que el personal de este foro se dedique a monear 4 eurillos al vecino.
> 
> Bueno,lo mio está zanjado ,cobrado y enviado . Si el conforero con el que he cerrado el trato lo quiere hacer público ya es cosa suya.



Las habéis vendido a buen precio. Los Hercules son buena moneda. Si alguien quiere más que me envíe un mp.

Creo que lo mejor es tratar entre veteranos. Nos acabamos conociendo todos y a mi no me ha fallado ninguno. Si algo parecido al madmax llega, el tener un círculo próximo de confianza para intercambios va a ser lo más valioso.


----------



## Amonedado (15 Oct 2010)

> Bueno,lo mio está zanjado ,cobrado y enviado . Si el conforero con el que he cerrado el trato lo quiere hacer público ya es cosa suya.



8:​


> Creo que lo mejor es tratar entre veteranos. Nos acabamos conociendo todos y a mi no me ha fallado ninguno. Si algo parecido al madmax llega, el tener un círculo próximo de confianza para intercambios va a ser lo más valioso.



Bueno, veterano como puedes ver no soy, al menos escribiendo posts,(soy muy vago para escribir) aunque os sigo desde hace bastante tiempo con sumo interés las opiniones e informaciones de carloszorro,monsterespeculator,punto de control, vedast,femstore,tiogilito-fantasmon y un largo etc!, gracias a todos, hacéis un foro de lo mas interesante.:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


> 8:​
> 
> 
> Bueno, veterano como puedes ver no soy, al menos escribiendo posts,(soy muy vago para escribir) aunque os sigo desde hace bastante tiempo con sumo interés las opiniones e informaciones de carloszorro,monsterespeculator,punto de control, vedast,femstore,tiogilito-fantasmon y un largo etc!, gracias a todos, hacéis un foro de lo mas interesante.:



No te preocupes que todos acabáis llegando a veteranos...y entonces las puertas del subforo de veteranos se abren con toda la información privilegiada que manejamos...


----------



## Inversionoro (16 Oct 2010)

Pongo a la venta :

Eagles año 2010...............1015€
Maples ( diferentes años)...1015€

Cualquier pregunta podéis contactar por MP


----------



## holdem (17 Oct 2010)

Vendo 1 krugerrand por 1000 euros y 50 pesos mexicanos por 1200 euros. Contactar por mp.


----------



## g0lf0 (17 Oct 2010)

habria que proponer a calopez un sistema de puntos como hay en otros foros para la compraventa de todo tipo de cosas, porque la verdad es que hay que tener confianza para hacer tratos de más de 1000 pavos con pomperos, sin ofender.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (17 Oct 2010)

g0lf0 dijo:


> habria que proponer a calopez un sistema de puntos como hay en otros foros para la compraventa de todo tipo de cosas, porque la verdad es que hay que tener confianza para hacer tratos de más de 1000 pavos con pomperos, sin ofender.



Los pomperos también pueden dar garantías por MP como cualquiera, hombre.


----------



## g0lf0 (17 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Los pomperos también pueden dar garantías por MP como cualquiera, hombre.



Desde el desconocimiento: ¿qué garantías se suelen dar?

Ojo que no digo que necesariamente sea más fiable un habitual del foro, pero al menos se juega que le lluevan las ostias virtuales.. y de ostias aquí sabemos mucho, verdad?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (17 Oct 2010)

Hombre, no sé decirte lo que hará cada uno, pero está claro que en la mano del comprador se halla el pedir garantías de algún tipo.


----------



## 7º_Día (17 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Los pomperos también pueden dar garantías por MP como cualquiera, hombre.



Sí, pueden dar garantías, pero si un forero ha vendido varias veces en el foro, siempre podrán dar referencias sus compradores. Y eso sí que ofrece garantía y confianza.

No estaría mal un carné por puntos de vendedor en Burbuja.info.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

g0lf0 dijo:


> habria que proponer a calopez un sistema de puntos como hay en otros foros para la compraventa de todo tipo de cosas, porque la verdad es que hay que tener confianza para hacer tratos de más de 1000 pavos con pomperos, sin ofender.



Pues sí, algo hay que hacer, porque tal y como está la cosa ahora yo no me fío nada. Preferiría pagar un poco más y comprar en tienda y ya está que meterme en líos y estar con preocupaciones.


----------



## holdem (18 Oct 2010)

Hombre, el riesgo que corres es tener que ir a juicio y las molestias que supone, porq lo q es el dinero de una transferencia se recupera.
A mí intentaron timarme 200 euros una vez en la señal del alquiler de un piso y lo llevé a juicio y los recuperé. Y eso que 200 euros no es delito, es falta, por 1000 euros es delito y la sanción al estafador es mayor.


----------



## Inversionoro (18 Oct 2010)

Pongo a la venta:

kookaburra 2011 a 21,5€ 

Pedido mínimo 5 oz


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Sala (18 Oct 2010)

Sala dijo:


> Vendo un tubo de 20 Filarmonicas de Viena de 2008, en perfecto estado.
> 
> Quién le interese que me mande privado



Que muchos me preguntan lo mismo por MP:

-No entrego en mano, envio por servicio de mensajería según convenga (MRW, SEUR...)

-Pago por adelantado mediante transferencia o ingreso.

Para más dudas o cinsultas por MP


----------



## Mochuelo (18 Oct 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Pues sí, algo hay que hacer, porque tal y como está la cosa ahora yo no me fío nada. Preferiría pagar un poco más y comprar en tienda y ya está que meterme en líos y estar con preocupaciones.



.

En el foro he hecho algunos tratos y todos sin problema, pero solo lo hago con foreros con "pedigri ". Pomperos acabados de incribirse por muy buenas ofertas... como que no.


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Oct 2010)

Sala dijo:


> Que muchos me preguntan lo mismo por MP:
> 
> -No entrego en mano, envio por servicio de mensajería según convenga (MRW, SEUR...)
> 
> ...



Un consejo, Vd. debería ser un poco más generoso con sus potenciales clientes y no llevar ese marketing agresivo.

Yo no recomiendaría a nadie adelantar dinero así por las buenas sin haber visto la mercancia y menos de un forero pompero del que no hay referencias.

Cada uno ya es mayorcito para saber en qué se gasta la pasta, pero por si acaso no está de más dar un toque en este sentido.


----------



## Sala (18 Oct 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Un consejo, Vd. debería ser un poco más generoso con sus potenciales clientes y no llevar ese marketing agresivo.
> 
> Yo no recomiendaría a nadie adelantar dinero así por las buenas sin haber visto la mercancia y menos de un forero pompero del que no hay referencias.
> 
> Cada uno ya es mayorcito para saber en qué se gasta la pasta, pero por si acaso no está de más dar un toque en este sentido.



Gracias por el consejo, pero no lo llamaría exactamente marketing agresivo...

Entrega en mano ==> Obviamente no voy a reunirme con alguien que no conozco a darle una mercancia, a saber quién me espera allí

Pago adelantado ==> Obviamente tampoco voy a enviar la mercancia y cobrarla luego

Que soy un pompero sin referencias en este foro, de acuerdo, pero todos los que me han preguntado por privado les he dado una serie de referencias y les he puesto a su disposición lo que han necesitado, fotos...


----------



## Disolvente (18 Oct 2010)

Sala dijo:


> Que soy un pompero sin referencias en este foro, de acuerdo, pero todos los que me han preguntado por privado les he dado una serie de referencias y les he puesto a su disposición lo que han necesitado, fotos...




Haberlo dicho antes, si envías fotos ya cambia la cosa... ponme cuarto y mitad. :XX:

Yo alucino, dice que no va a quedar con nadie porque a saber quien le espera allí, pero pretende que se le haga una transferencia por adelantado...


----------



## g0lf0 (18 Oct 2010)

Sala dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo, pero no lo llamaría exactamente marketing agresivo...
> 
> Entrega en mano ==> Obviamente no voy a reunirme con alguien que no conozco a darle una mercancia, a saber quién me espera allí
> 
> ...



Como digo vaya por delante que no me da mucha más confianza un forero por el hecho de ser viejo, pero un sistema de votaciones tipo EOL, ebay.. etc ayudaría.

En contra le veo que no mucha gente querrá salir del economato y que la peña sepa que se acaba de comprar 1000 onzas de plata.

Por cierto, párate a pensar si al que lleva 3000 leuros en el bolsillo va tranquilo a la misma cita. 

Que coño, Calopez, móntate un sistema de scrow chulo en el foro y te llevas un 3% como la gene..ejemmmejemmmm


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Oct 2010)

Sala dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo, pero no lo llamaría exactamente marketing agresivo...
> 
> Entrega en mano ==> Obviamente no voy a reunirme con alguien que no conozco a darle una mercancia, a saber quién me espera allí
> 
> ...



Bueno, cada uno se lo monta como quiere, yo sólo le compraría a alguien con las condiciones que tu pones después de conocerle y saber que es una persona de fiar, lo demás es correr riesgos innecesarios con productos que no son precisamente baratos, pero allá cada cual.



g0lf0 dijo:


> Como digo vaya por delante que no me da mucha más confianza un forero por el hecho de ser viejo, pero un sistema de votaciones tipo EOL, ebay.. etc ayudaría.
> 
> En contra le veo que no mucha gente querrá salir del economato y que la peña sepa que se acaba de comprar 1000 onzas de plata.
> 
> ...



¿Tu que quieres que le cierren a Calópez el chiringuito?  no creo ni que llegase a una semana sin que le cosieran a denuncias.

Me estoy imaginando la primera puja:

*ELEFANTE SOMALÍ Año 2009 SIN CIRCULAR, precio de partida 1200 €.*

Las hostias, denuncias a interpol y faxes desde Bruselas iban a estar garantizados.


----------



## vidarr (18 Oct 2010)

Sala dijo:


> Pago adelantado ==> Obviamente tampoco voy a enviar la mercancia y cobrarla luego



Dale la vuelta. Nadie va a adelantarte 2000 euros y esperar que seas lo suficientemente honesto como para enviar la mercancía después sin ninguna garantía.

Un consejo: pago contrarreembolso. 

Visto lo visto, hasta puede ser negocio montar un chiringuito de intermediación


----------



## Sala (18 Oct 2010)

No me hagáis reir por favor...Si ahora resulta que he inventado yo la formula más empleada de compra en internet...donde primero se paga el artículo y luego se envía...

Bueno, ya os dejo que intentéis mlestar a otros, que las mias ya están vendidas, si el susodicho comprador en cuestión quiere decir algo en cuanto le lleguen es libre de hacerlo

EDIT: Por si no habíais leido bien, se trata de 20 monedas de 1oz, no de 200, así que la cantidad en € no es excesiva, si fuese mayor no lo habría puesto en un foro


----------



## g0lf0 (18 Oct 2010)

Sala dijo:


> No me hagáis reir por favor...Si ahora resulta que he inventado yo la formula más empleada de compra en internet...donde primero se paga el artículo y luego se envía...
> 
> Bueno, ya os dejo que intentéis mlestar a otros, que las mias ya están vendidas, si el susodicho comprador en cuestión quiere decir algo en cuanto le lleguen es libre de hacerlo



Leñe que no iba contra tí necesariamente el tema, al menos yo, hacía una reflexión en voz alta. Creo que sería cojonudo tener un mercadillo chulo de objetos categorizados: metales,armas,semillas, generadores eléctricos que vayan con aceite usado... fijo que tiene su mercado, y digo convencido que los sistemas de votaciones funcionan.

A la larga sería bueno tener el rincon del madmax o como lo quiera llamar calopez a mano.

he dicho, y ya no vuelvo a ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## 7º_Día (19 Oct 2010)

g0lf0 dijo:


> Creo que sería cojonudo tener un mercadillo chulo de objetos categorizados: metales,armas,semillas, generadores eléctricos que vayan con aceite usado...
> he dicho, y ya no vuelvo a ensuciar el hilo.



¿Y los los latunes, dónde me dejas los latunes?

Vaya madmaxista, DIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Oct 2010)

g0lf0 dijo:


> Leñe que no iba contra tí necesariamente el tema, al menos yo, hacía una reflexión en voz alta. Creo que sería cojonudo tener un mercadillo chulo de objetos categorizados: metales,armas,semillas, generadores eléctricos que vayan con aceite usado... fijo que tiene su mercado, y digo convencido que los sistemas de votaciones funcionan.
> 
> A la larga sería bueno tener el rincon del madmax o como lo quiera llamar calopez a mano.
> 
> he dicho, y ya no vuelvo a ensuciar el hilo.



Creo también que sería bueno promover los intercambios entre foreros. 

El tratar con veteranos, sea para la compra o la venta, y ofrecerles los mejores tratos, es importante. He creado un hilo de compra-venta, donde espero que se posteen las mejores ofertas, en el subforo de veteranos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...entre-veteranos-los-mejores-precios-aqui.html

Entre el porno no está mal tener un hilo metalífero...¡ja,ja,ja,ja!


----------



## segundaresidencia (19 Oct 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> Dale la vuelta. Nadie va a adelantarte 2000 euros y esperar que seas lo suficientemente honesto como para enviar la mercancía después sin ninguna garantía.
> 
> Un consejo: pago contrarreembolso.
> 
> Visto lo visto, hasta puede ser negocio montar un chiringuito de intermediación



yo aqui a traves de este foro, dos veces he mandado la mercancia sin saber si estaba ingresado el dinero(uno llegó esa tarde y otro al dia siguiente), eso si a foreros que me merecian todo el respeto del mundo, y no tuve problema.
tambien he de decir que no lo he vuelto a hacer mas, en otro sitio(foro) hice una venta contrareembolso y la hija de puta no lo cogió , por telefono me decia "y si me mandas piedras en vez de monedas....",la hubiese inflado.....

un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Oct 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo aqui a traves de este foro, dos veces he mandado la mercancia sin saber si estaba ingresado el dinero(uno llegó esa tarde y otro al dia siguiente), eso si a foreros que me merecian todo el respeto del mundo, y no tuve problema.
> tambien he de decir que no lo he vuelto a hacer mas, en otro sitio(foro) hice una venta contrareembolso y la hija de puta no lo cogió , por telefono me decia "y si me mandas piedras en vez de monedas....",la hubiese inflado.....
> 
> un saludo



Sería interesante que los foreros en cuestión posteasen las "facturas" de secondhome. Seguro que nos reíamos tanto como con las de Fem !! :XX:


----------



## quaver (19 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sería interesante que los foreros en cuestión posteasen las "facturas" de secondhome. Seguro que nos reíamos tanto como con las de Fem !! :XX:



¿Y las suyas?
¡Ah! Es que no existen ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Oct 2010)

Ponga a la venta una monedilla que ya la tengo repe en mi "coleccion"

Dos y Medio Pesos de Mexico

2,083 gr en total

1,875 gr de oro

900 de ley

Precio: SPOT del oro, ahora mismo 57 € + envio / o entrega en mano en mi ciudad.







*VENDIDAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## holdem (31 Oct 2010)

Vendo:

1 krugerrand 1982 ------------ 1000 €

1 eagle 1992 ------------ 1000 €

50 pesos 1946 ------------ 1200 €

Entrega en mano en Granada o Córdoba. En otro caso transferencia bancaria. Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com. Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Como no tenemos un sistema serio de puntos, puedo decir que el Pompero "Sala" cumple lo que promete.

Tubo de 20 Philharmoniker en perfecto estado por 360€ envío incluido por MRW.


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Nov 2010)

Yo pongo las kokaburras un poco más caros...

21,5€ 

año 2011


----------



## el_andorrano (2 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes 

Pongo a la venta un lote de monedas de plata 5 y 10 dolares canadienses conmemorativos de las olimpiadas de montreal 1976. Contienen 45 y 22,5 gr de plata pura. La pureza de la moneda es 925mm

El precio es de 0,60 €/gr 

Gracias


----------



## Depeche (4 Nov 2010)

*duda sobre monedas de 1000 escudos portugueses plata*

Hola, quería hacer una consulta a los expertos:
Tengo unas monedas de 1.000 escudos Portugueses,quisiera saber cual es su valor aproximado,ya que las tengo de hace unos años pero no controlo a cuanto pueden estar de precio ahora,últimamente solo compro onzas bullion.
Son de los años entre 1995 y 2000 y son commemorativas, por ejemplo hay:
-Liga dos combatentes(1928-1998)
-Fragata D. Fernandeo II e Gloria(1843-1996)
-Centenario das expediçoes oceanograficas,Alberto I,Carlos I(1997)
-Ano internacional dos oceanos(1998)
-O homem e o seu cavalo(2000)
-Tratado de Tordesillas(1494-1994)
-Don Manuel I(1998)
-Casa da misericordia(1498-1998)
Y otras cuantas más, su estado de conservación es bueno.

Pues eso,quisiera saber cual puede ser su valor aproximado,creo que tienen 27 gramos de plata.
Un saludo.

P.D. Esta es una de ellas:


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Nov 2010)

Pongo a la venta 3 onzas de oro,

- 1 Filarmonica

- 1 Kanguro 2011

- 1 onza Año del conejo ( 2011 )

Precio el de la cotización de Munters en el momento de acordar la venta (el precio de venta que le de al Krugerrand ).+ 15 € Gastos de envio


Precio a las 16:00--> 997€


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Nov 2010)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Pongo a la venta 3 onzas de oro,
> 
> - 1 Filarmonica
> 
> ...



MUY buenos precios, ese canguro y conejo XD me esta tentando pero esque ahora de oro ando sobrao..... que putada....


----------



## Amonedado (4 Nov 2010)

> MUY buenos precios, ese canguro y conejo XD me esta tentando pero esque ahora de oro ando sobrao..... que putada....



Alguien me puede decir que tirada tiene la moneda del conejo en 1 onza de oro y en 1 onza de plata?


----------



## holdem (8 Nov 2010)

Vendidos el krugerrand y el eagle. Solo me quedan los 50 pesos por 1200 euros. ¡¡Que me lo quitan de las manos!! )


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Nov 2010)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Pongo a la venta 3 onzas de oro,
> 
> - 1 Filarmonica
> 
> ...



Nadie se anima?? 
Bajo el diferencial que pone Munters... SPOT + 1,5%

Precio a 18:30 -->1.022€


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2010)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Nadie se anima??
> Bajo el diferencial que pone Munters... SPOT + 1,5%
> 
> Precio a 18:30 -->1.022€



Por aquí la gente está mal acostumbrada a comprar por debajo del precio de Munsters...Si no lo vendes y ajustas el precio envíame un privado.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por aquí la gente está mal acostumbrada a comprar por debajo del precio de Munsters...Si no lo vendes y ajustas el precio envíame un privado.
> 
> Saludos y suerte.



ok.. lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Nov 2010)

Lote de 50 kookaburra 2011 22,5€.

Pedido mínimo 10 onzas.

Un Saludo


----------



## Fantasmón (8 Nov 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Hola, quería hacer una consulta a los expertos:
> Tengo unas monedas de 1.000 escudos Portugueses,quisiera saber cual es su valor aproximado,ya que las tengo de hace unos años pero no controlo a cuanto pueden estar de precio ahora,últimamente solo compro onzas bullion.
> Son de los años entre 1995 y 2000 y son commemorativas, por ejemplo hay:
> -Liga dos combatentes(1928-1998)
> ...



Seré breve, para que no recibamos estopa, porque quizá no es el hilo adecuado para consultas numismáticas.

Monedas de 27 gramos de 1000 escudos:

- Encuentro dos mundos. 1992
- Bailarines pauliteiros. 1997
- Año Internacional de los Océanos. 1998
- 500 Aniversario Casa de la Misericordia. 1998
- Don Manuel. 1998
- Liga de Combatientes. 1998
- 25 Aniversario de la Revolución del 25 de Abril. 1999
- Milenio de la navegación atlántica. 1999
- Presidencia de la Unión Europea. 2000
- Iberoamérica. 2000
- Joao de Castro. 2000

En emisión ordinaria tienen ley .500 y en proof, ley .925.

Monedas de 28 gramos de 1000 escudos:

- Tratado de Tordesillas. 1994
- Especies en vías de extinción. 1994
- Juan II.
- Fragata Fernando II y Gloria. 1996
- Virgen Concepción. 1996
- 100 Aniversario expedición oceanográfica. 1997
- II Centenario del Crédito Público. 1997

En emisión ordinaria tienen ley .500 y en proof, ley .925.

A precio de spot, estas monedas de ley .500 valen en torno a 8,5 euros. Son monedas generalmente muy bonitas y aparentes, pese a que no tienen mucho contenido en plata fina (13,5-14 gramos) sí dan el pego mucho mejor que otras monedas más pequeñas. 

Hace unas semanas, las ví en mercadillos en BCN entre 10 y 12 euros en estado sin circular. Ahora, tras la subida de la plata, pedirán más.


----------



## Depeche (9 Nov 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu información fantasmon.
Me guardaré los escudos entonces, son muy bonitas.


----------



## el_andorrano (9 Nov 2010)

Buenos dias 

Pongo a la venta varios krugerrands a 1035€

Gracias


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Seré breve, para que no recibamos estopa, porque quizá no es el hilo adecuado para consultas numismáticas.
> 
> Monedas de 27 gramos de 1000 escudos:
> 
> ...



¿Que tal venta tienen esas monedas Fantasmon? Yo alguna que otra si que he visto, sobretodo los 1000 escudos portugueses.

¿Consideras rentable invertir en este tipo de monedas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Pongo a la venta varios krugerrands a 1035€
> 
> Gracias



Saludos andorrano.

Buen precio, mejor que en Munsters ahora mismo. 

El mercado es libre, pero creo que en beneficio de todos sería bueno que los precios ofertados en este hilo siempre estuviesen por debajo de los de Munsters. 

¿A cuanto compras los pakillos hoy, andorrano? Creo que el_andorrano es la mejor referencia que tenemos en el foro para el precio de compra de pakillos.


----------



## el_andorrano (9 Nov 2010)

Pues los pakillo ahora mismo con la plata a 20,20 los compro a 8,89

Gracias


----------



## el_andorrano (10 Nov 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Pongo a la venta varios krugerrands a 1035€
> 
> Gracias



Buenos dias

Me autoquoteo ultimos kruger a 1035. Oferta hasta mañana a primera hora. 

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (10 Nov 2010)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Pongo a la venta 3 onzas de oro,
> 
> - 1 Filarmonica
> 
> ...




Vendidas las onzas de oro!!!

La semana que viene pondré más a la venta.

Quedan las onzas de plata (40)...Actualizo el precio:

Kookaburra 2011 --- 23€


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Nov 2010)

Anda no me jodas "inversionoro" no me vendes tus kookaburras porquetulovales ni siguiendo tus indicaciones (salvo las de mandarte dinero por adelantado, incluso aceptando yo un contrarembolso) y ahora las subes de precio...

Pues nada, éxito con tu venta, pero di al menos que sólo las vendes a 50-100Km a la redonda de donde vives, que por desgracia no coincido en tu radio 

Por cierto Inversionoro, puedo ofrecerte un SCROW para la transacción, significa que tu al vender te garantizas que mi depósito está retenido por el banco para cuando a mi me llegue la plata y la confirme, a ti te paguen... avísame, el coste es un 0.5% que tu pagas  sigo interesado en ellas

Hasta pronto!


----------



## Inversionoro (10 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Anda no me jodas "inversionoro" no me vendes tus kookaburras porquetulovales ni siguiendo tus indicaciones (salvo las de mandarte dinero por adelantado, incluso aceptando yo un contrarembolso) y ahora las subes de precio...
> 
> Pues nada, éxito con tu venta, pero di al menos que sólo las vendes a 50-100Km a la redonda de donde vives, que por desgracia no coincido en tu radio
> 
> ...



no es cierto que no te las vendo porqueyolovalga..

Yo puse una condiciones de venta.. con las que tu no estabas de acuerdo.. (comprensible porque apenas escribo en el foro..) , no llegamos a un acuerdo y por eso no se cerro la venta.. ni más ni menos..

No es cierto que no lo as venda a un radio mayor de 50-100.. hago el envío a través de empresa de transporte..


Las condiciones de venta que ponía era enviar las monedas previo pago por transferencia / ingreso en cuenta..

un saludo


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Nov 2010)

Bueno creo recordar que vives por el norte... y X persona que conozco viaja cada 1-2 semanas a Bilbao... ¿Cerramos trato? al precio de antes claro


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Nov 2010)

Mensaje repetido x fallo del server, editado.


----------



## Inversionoro (10 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno creo recordar que vives por el norte... y X persona que conozco viaja cada 1-2 semanas a Bilbao... ¿Cerramos trato? al precio de antes claro




Ya hablamos de eso y te di la respuesta. Para temas de negociación mejor por privado porque si no vamos a ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Depeche (10 Nov 2010)

vendo moneda de 10 onzas de plata Koala Australiano del 2009 sin circular. Más de 310 gramos de plata 999 en cápsula.
Si hay alguien interesado que me haga oferta por privado.


----------



## fran69 (11 Nov 2010)

buenos dias.. recuerdo aquellas lecturas de vosotros de hace un año y pico en un hilo que aqui se abrio, sobre el mejor comportamineto de la plata ante el oro,, recuerdo al señor Tiogilito y su defanza a ultranza de esa teoria,,, que hoy es una realidad !!!... tengo 41 años y comprando metales,, oro y plata ya traigo unos 20 ... recuerdo que cuando leia a el señor Tiogilito y sus ratios oro plata, compartia plenamente al 100% su teoria... asi y todo, no sobrepondere la plata al oro... nunca lo hago... si,, era cierto que ese ratio de la plata y el oro 85 a 1 deberia de regresar hacia su ratio historico que es 1 a 17 y con ello sacar muchas mas plusvalias en la plata que en el oro... yo compro plata y compro oro con un 3 a 7 a favor del oro ... y pese a todo, y a mis reconocimientos al señor tiogilito y aquellos que defendian la teoria de la mayor rentabilidad en la plata,, me alegro de haber seguido mi estrategia de inversion en la cantidad indicada antes... no por nada... en mi plata no hago ascos a nada,,, de hecho tengo muchisimas piezas mas de hercules de 50 francos y hercules de 10 francos que de bullion de onza de 999,, y tambien pakillos y thalers maria teresa,, junto con el bullion,,, asi y todo como digo me alegro de haber seguido mi estrategia al pie de la letra,,, pues vengo de hablar con un buen amigo que tiene un compro oro en mi ciudad,, y me termina de decir hace tan solo una hora,, que me comprar los krugers a 960€ ... osea,, que a dia de hoy, puedo comprarle al Señor Fers en su tienda online un kruger a 1030 y solo tendria un slipt de 70€, pero si le compro una onza bullion de plata a 23 ¡¡que ya estan en alemania mas caras !!!... a como me la comprarian hoy???? osea... mientras la plata.. tenga ese diferencial... mientras para venderla a spot solo se pueda hacer a otro particular,,, mientras este grabado por casi un 20 de iva... la plata,, sera eso... plata,,, ya lo dice la palabra... segundona!!!!... porque desde luego no le digas a ese comprooro que le vendes plata... pues ni te haran caso,, pero tampoco vayas a una numismatica a venderla,,, que te quieren pagar a dia de hoy a 16€ la onza,,, el domingo pasado hice una prueba en el mercadillo numismatico de mi ciudad,, le ofreci a un comerciante 300 paquillos y me dijo que me los compraba a 3,3€ .. si, como suena!!!! y no se le caia la cara de verguenza ni nada !!!!.... y con esto por Dios,, no critico la plata para nada !!! que se que aqui por algun atrevimiento de estos que estoy teniendo seme puede crucificar falcilmente !!! pero vamos, solo era un pensamiento que traigo en la cabeza,, y lo conparto con vosotros. !!! 
saludos cordiales!!!


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Nov 2010)

Yo también veo ese problema con la plata... que actualmente aunque la rentabilidad con respecto al oro es mayor y probablemente siga así.., es mas dificil encontrar comprador a buen precio, y el descuento que hay que aplicar para venderla en un tiempo razonable es mayor que con el oro...




fran69 dijo:


> buenos dias.. recuerdo aquellas lecturas de vosotros de hace un año y pico en un hilo que aqui se abrio, sobre el mejor comportamineto de la plata ante el oro,, recuerdo al señor Tiogilito y su defanza a ultranza de esa teoria,,, que hoy es una realidad !!!... tengo 41 años y comprando metales,, oro y plata ya traigo unos 20 ... recuerdo que cuando leia a el señor Tiogilito y sus ratios oro plata, compartia plenamente al 100% su teoria... asi y todo, no sobrepondere la plata al oro... nunca lo hago... si,, era cierto que ese ratio de la plata y el oro 85 a 1 deberia de regresar hacia su ratio historico que es 1 a 17 y con ello sacar muchas mas plusvalias en la plata que en el oro... yo compro plata y compro oro con un 3 a 7 a favor del oro ... y pese a todo, y a mis reconocimientos al señor tiogilito y aquellos que defendian la teoria de la mayor rentabilidad en la plata,, me alegro de haber seguido mi estrategia de inversion en la cantidad indicada antes... no por nada... en mi plata no hago ascos a nada,,, de hecho tengo muchisimas piezas mas de hercules de 50 francos y hercules de 10 francos que de bullion de onza de 999,, y tambien pakillos y thalers maria teresa,, junto con el bullion,,, asi y todo como digo me alegro de haber seguido mi estrategia al pie de la letra,,, pues vengo de hablar con un buen amigo que tiene un compro oro en mi ciudad,, y me termina de decir hace tan solo una hora,, que me comprar los krugers a 960€ ... osea,, que a dia de hoy, puedo comprarle al Señor Fers en su tienda online un kruger a 1030 y solo tendria un slipt de 70€, pero si le compro una onza bullion de plata a 23 ¡¡que ya estan en alemania mas caras !!!... a como me la comprarian hoy???? osea... mientras la plata.. tenga ese diferencial... mientras para venderla a spot solo se pueda hacer a otro particular,,, mientras este grabado por casi un 20 de iva... la plata,, sera eso... plata,,, ya lo dice la palabra... segundona!!!!... porque desde luego no le digas a ese comprooro que le vendes plata... pues ni te haran caso,, pero tampoco vayas a una numismatica a venderla,,, que te quieren pagar a dia de hoy a 16€ la onza,,, el domingo pasado hice una prueba en el mercadillo numismatico de mi ciudad,, le ofreci a un comerciante 300 paquillos y me dijo que me los compraba a 3,3€ .. si, como suena!!!! y no se le caia la cara de verguenza ni nada !!!!.... y con esto por Dios,, no critico la plata para nada !!! que se que aqui por algun atrevimiento de estos que estoy teniendo seme puede crucificar falcilmente !!! pero vamos, solo era un pensamiento que traigo en la cabeza,, y lo conparto con vosotros. !!!
> saludos cordiales!!!


----------



## Depeche (11 Nov 2010)

-Vendo 10 monedas de 1 onza de plata Maple Leaf del 2004 a 23 euros cada una,estan sin circular. Si es en Barcelona o cerca puede ser entrega en mano, en caso de tener que hacer el envío fuera de Barcelona podemos concretar el servicio de envío y precio.


----------



## el_andorrano (11 Nov 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> buenos dias.. recuerdo aquellas lecturas de vosotros de hace un año y pico en un hilo que aqui se abrio, sobre el mejor comportamineto de la plata ante el oro,, recuerdo al señor Tiogilito y su defanza a ultranza de esa teoria,,, que hoy es una realidad !!!... tengo 41 años y comprando metales,, oro y plata ya traigo unos 20 ... recuerdo que cuando leia a el señor Tiogilito y sus ratios oro plata, compartia plenamente al 100% su teoria... asi y todo, no sobrepondere la plata al oro... nunca lo hago... si,, era cierto que ese ratio de la plata y el oro 85 a 1 deberia de regresar hacia su ratio historico que es 1 a 17 y con ello sacar muchas mas plusvalias en la plata que en el oro... yo compro plata y compro oro con un 3 a 7 a favor del oro ... y pese a todo, y a mis reconocimientos al señor tiogilito y aquellos que defendian la teoria de la mayor rentabilidad en la plata,, me alegro de haber seguido mi estrategia de inversion en la cantidad indicada antes... no por nada... en mi plata no hago ascos a nada,,, de hecho tengo muchisimas piezas mas de hercules de 50 francos y hercules de 10 francos que de bullion de onza de 999,, y tambien pakillos y thalers maria teresa,, junto con el bullion,,, asi y todo como digo me alegro de haber seguido mi estrategia al pie de la letra,,, pues vengo de hablar con un buen amigo que tiene un compro oro en mi ciudad,, y me termina de decir hace tan solo una hora,, que me comprar los krugers a 960€ ... osea,, que a dia de hoy, puedo comprarle al Señor Fers en su tienda online un kruger a 1030 y solo tendria un slipt de 70€, pero si le compro una onza bullion de plata a 23 ¡¡que ya estan en alemania mas caras !!!... a como me la comprarian hoy???? osea... mientras la plata.. tenga ese diferencial... mientras para venderla a spot solo se pueda hacer a otro particular,,, mientras este grabado por casi un 20 de iva... la plata,, sera eso... plata,,, ya lo dice la palabra... segundona!!!!... porque desde luego no le digas a ese comprooro que le vendes plata... pues ni te haran caso,, pero tampoco vayas a una numismatica a venderla,,, que te quieren pagar a dia de hoy a 16€ la onza,,, el domingo pasado hice una prueba en el mercadillo numismatico de mi ciudad,, le ofreci a un comerciante 300 paquillos y me dijo que me los compraba a 3,3€ .. si, como suena!!!! y no se le caia la cara de verguenza ni nada !!!!.... y con esto por Dios,, no critico la plata para nada !!! que se que aqui por algun atrevimiento de estos que estoy teniendo seme puede crucificar falcilmente !!! pero vamos, solo era un pensamiento que traigo en la cabeza,, y lo conparto con vosotros. !!!
> saludos cordiales!!!



Ahora mismo 8,86€


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Nov 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo creo que tienes razón, cuesta mucho vender plata,ayer puse anuncio de venta de una moneda de 10 onzas de koala y nadie me ha ofrecido nada. Voy a hacer una prueba con monedas de 1 onza:
> -Vendo 10 monedas de 1 onza de plata Kookaburra Australiana del 2004.
> Si alguien está interesado que me diga cuanto me ofrece.
> Yo he comprado mucha plata desde el año pasado hasta hoy, y me estoy replanteando que quizá empezaré a comprar oro a partir de ahora.



Despeche, pon TU el precio, es lo mejor, asi ni nadie te ofrece 150 € ni nada por el estilo, es mejor poner precio para hacerse uno a la idea y asi tener precio, pues si es bueno, seguro que alguien te compra.


----------



## fran69 (11 Nov 2010)

si asi es...de todas formas, la aceptacion de la plata cambiara, poco a poco lo esta haciendo.... tengo una anecdota de hace 3 años, que me paso... muy graciosa, bueno, gracioso ahora en su momento no me hizo mucha gracia... un dia, lleve a ami mujer a su trabajo... cuando iba en el coche conduciendo seme callo la cartera del bolsillo,,, ella la vio y la cogio,,, con el trayecto y hablando los dos,, nose dio cuenta y la metio en su bolso,,, al llegar al lugar de su trabajo,, bajo y no recordo darme la cartera.. yo sin saberlo volvi hacia mi casa y a mitad del trayecto vi que necesitaba repostar,, pare en una gasolinera,,, baje del coche,, y le dije al señor... llene el deposito... fui a la tienda de la gasolinea y cogi el periodico, me dirigi a pagar.... y ......... walaaaaaa...ni cartera ni efectivo ni tarjeta de credito ni na de na.... a 10 kilometros de mi casa y 10 del trabajo de mi mujer... es de esos momentos en los que dices,, joerrr tragame tierra!!!!... se lo explique al señor de la caja... este llamo a el encargado de la gasoninera,,,, hable con el y le dije... en el coche tengo toda la documentacion de mi coche, como es normal,, y tambien el carnet de conducir que va dentro de la documentacion se lo doy y me deja ir hasta mi casa a por el dinero???? el señor encargado salio hacia el coche conmigo... abri la guantera del conche y encima de la carpeta de la documentacion,, traia yo un tubo de eagles,,, lo cogi lo deje en el asiento para coger la carpeta y el señor,,, encargado me dijo.... oiga,,, eso son onzas de eagles???? conocio el peculiar tubo de las eagles.. lo tenia alli pues el dia de antes lo habia comprado y aun lo tenia alli... le conteste,, si,, efectivamente... me dijo... si me da usted 5 pago yo su deposito de gasoleo... a precio de aquel dia y para saldar mi deuda,,, me sobraban 4 euros...pero me senti super bien y reconfortado con aquel trato, tan peculiar.... quiero decir con esto,,, que no se puede considerar una transaccion comercial,, pero vamos,, bastante se arrimo a ello !!!! ... poco a poco,, tambien gracias a esta crisis... el respeto a una onza de plata y a lo que ello significa,,, esta calando cada vez mas en todo el publico.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> buenos dias.. recuerdo aquellas lecturas de vosotros de hace un año y pico en un hilo que aqui se abrio, sobre el mejor comportamineto de la plata ante el oro,, recuerdo al señor Tiogilito y su defanza a ultranza de esa teoria,,, que hoy es una realidad !!!... tengo 41 años y comprando metales,, oro y plata ya traigo unos 20 ... recuerdo que cuando leia a el señor Tiogilito y sus ratios oro plata, compartia plenamente al 100% su teoria... asi y todo, no sobrepondere la plata al oro... nunca lo hago... si,, era cierto que ese ratio de la plata y el oro 85 a 1 deberia de regresar hacia su ratio historico que es 1 a 17 y con ello sacar muchas mas plusvalias en la plata que en el oro... yo compro plata y compro oro con un 3 a 7 a favor del oro ... y pese a todo, y a mis reconocimientos al señor tiogilito y aquellos que defendian la teoria de la mayor rentabilidad en la plata,, me alegro de haber seguido mi estrategia de inversion en la cantidad indicada antes... no por nada... en mi plata no hago ascos a nada,,, de hecho tengo muchisimas piezas mas de hercules de 50 francos y hercules de 10 francos que de bullion de onza de 999,, y tambien pakillos y thalers maria teresa,, junto con el bullion,,, asi y todo como digo me alegro de haber seguido mi estrategia al pie de la letra,,, pues vengo de hablar con un buen amigo que tiene un compro oro en mi ciudad,, y me termina de decir hace tan solo una hora,, que me comprar los krugers a 960€ ... osea,, que a dia de hoy, puedo comprarle al Señor Fers en su tienda online un kruger a 1030 y solo tendria un slipt de 70€, pero si le compro una onza bullion de plata a 23 ¡¡que ya estan en alemania mas caras !!!... a como me la comprarian hoy???? osea... mientras la plata.. tenga ese diferencial... mientras para venderla a spot solo se pueda hacer a otro particular,,, mientras este grabado por casi un 20 de iva... la plata,, sera eso... plata,,, ya lo dice la palabra... segundona!!!!... porque desde luego no le digas a ese comprooro que le vendes plata... pues ni te haran caso,, pero tampoco vayas a una numismatica a venderla,,, que te quieren pagar a dia de hoy a 16€ la onza,,, el domingo pasado hice una prueba en el mercadillo numismatico de mi ciudad,, le ofreci a un comerciante 300 paquillos y me dijo que me los compraba a 3,3€ .. si, como suena!!!! y no se le caia la cara de verguenza ni nada !!!!.... y con esto por Dios,, no critico la plata para nada !!! que se que aqui por algun atrevimiento de estos que estoy teniendo seme puede crucificar falcilmente !!! pero vamos, solo era un pensamiento que traigo en la cabeza,, y lo conparto con vosotros. !!!
> saludos cordiales!!!



De eso ya avisamos.

Lo que hay que hacer no es fijarse en el spot. Hay que preguntar por precios de compra y de venta. El ratio real entre oro y plata estaba en 50 y allí sigue. Por ratio real me refiero, por ejemplo al cociente del precio de una maple de oro y de una maple de plata.


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> si asi es...de todas formas, la aceptacion de la plata cambiara, poco a poco lo esta haciendo.... tengo una anecdota de hace 3 años, que me paso... muy graciosa, bueno, gracioso ahora en su momento no me hizo mucha gracia... un dia, lleve a ami mujer a su trabajo... cuando iba en el coche conduciendo seme callo la cartera del bolsillo,,, ella la vio y la cogio,,, con el trayecto y hablando los dos,, nose dio cuenta y la metio en su bolso,,, al llegar al lugar de su trabajo,, bajo y no recordo darme la cartera.. yo sin saberlo volvi hacia mi casa y a mitad del trayecto vi que necesitaba repostar,, pare en una gasolinera,,, baje del coche,, y le dije al señor... llene el deposito... fui a la tienda de la gasolinea y cogi el periodico, me dirigi a pagar.... y ......... walaaaaaa...ni cartera ni efectivo ni tarjeta de credito ni na de na.... a 10 kilometros de mi casa y 10 del trabajo de mi mujer... es de esos momentos en los que dices,, joerrr tragame tierra!!!!... se lo explique al señor de la caja... este llamo a el encargado de la gasoninera,,,, hable con el y le dije... en el coche tengo toda la documentacion de mi coche, como es normal,, y tambien el carnet de conducir que va dentro de la documentacion se lo doy y me deja ir hasta mi casa a por el dinero???? el señor encargado salio hacia el coche conmigo... abri la guantera del conche y encima de la carpeta de la documentacion,, traia yo un tubo de eagles,,, lo cogi lo deje en el asiento para coger la carpeta y el señor,,, encargado me dijo.... oiga,,, eso son onzas de eagles???? conocio el peculiar tubo de las eagles.. lo tenia alli pues el dia de antes lo habia comprado y aun lo tenia alli... le conteste,, si,, efectivamente... me dijo... si me da usted 5 pago yo su deposito de gasoleo... a precio de aquel dia y para saldar mi deuda,,, me sobraban 4 euros...pero me senti super bien y reconfortado con aquel trato, tan peculiar.... quiero decir con esto,,, que no se puede considerar una transaccion comercial,, pero vamos,, bastante se arrimo a ello !!!! ... poco a poco,, tambien gracias a esta crisis... el respeto a una onza de plata y a lo que ello significa,,, esta calando cada vez mas en todo el publico.




el forero el andorrano te paga bastante mas, que en tu ciudad no existan comerciantes "decentes" no significa que no los haya en otro lado, el andorrano te da bastante mas, sino tambien tienes la opcion de envio por mensajeria me ha parecido ver en su web.


----------



## fran69 (11 Nov 2010)

ok.. segundaresidencia ... no.. si yo no vendo mi plata,, bueno ni mi oro.. de momento... y lo he hecho en varias ocasiones en este foro y siempre he quedado contento con la gente de aqui !!! simplemente lo decia, por comentar y conpartir situaciones.... y ya te digo yo que no es en mi ciudad.... es en todas!!! los comerciantes estan mal acostumbrados a un tanto por ciento brutal... y que desde ya hace un tiempecito hacia aca les ha salido varios granos en el culo !!! y que no veas como les molesta !!! granos tipo... internet con sus tiendas en todo el mundo,,, granos como el mismisimo ebay,,, que cuando se lo nombras a algunos de ellos te sacan la rastrera de ajos como si fueras dracula !!!! pues simplemente le tienen panico,, aque una plataforma en internet ponga de acuerdo a un comprador y un vendedor entre particulares y se salten a la torera el peldaño del intermediario... eso a ellos les trae demasiados quebraderos de cabeza..!!! me referia a eso...


----------



## fran69 (11 Nov 2010)

bueno,, pues termino de visitar la web del andorrano y simplemente me parece genial!!! a eso es a lo que me referia... esto es lo que hace falta... sobre todo en la plata,,, en oro ya esta hace tiempo y en todas partes... como dije antes el oro se puede comprar y vender el mismo dia,, y no perder mas alla de un 5 o 6% en la plata se necesita eso!!!.. pese al tema del iva !!!... me parece genial este comerciante.. la verdad sea dicha !!!... soy consciente de que el tiene que comprar mi plata un tanto por ciento por bajo de spot,, porque como todo el mundo que se moja el culo ha de tener un beneficio,, es loable y razonable... pero lo que no se puede esque te quieran comprar este domingo pakillos a 3,30 con la onza de plata arriba de 20 € a eso yo le digo robar !! y encima que te digan,, siesque esa moneda no la quiere nadie !!!! joder,, pues entonces porque te hacen chiribias los ojos,, cuando te enseñe los cartuchos con 300 piezas ?????? ¿¿¿ esque me las ibas a comprar para hacer cocido???? ....a eso me referia !!! por mi parte una felicitacion para el andorrano,, un comerciante honrado !!!! que ya van haciendo falta...ya !!!


----------



## DrJ (11 Nov 2010)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con fran69, mis felicitaciones también para el_andorrano: has demostrado una gran visión de negocio.

Salu2


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

Debo confesar que hice un business en la tienda de el_andorrano en persona y la verdad 100% recomendable buenos precios y mejor trato.

PD: Ni soy un multinick y no saco nada por decir esto aqui


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (11 Nov 2010)

Me confieso, yo también he comprado en el Andorrano. 

Buen precio, envío rápido y nada de transferencias internacionales.

Recomendable al 100%.

P.D.: quiero la misma comisión que debianita


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

No he hecho tratos con el_andorrano (aunque sin duda los haremos en algún momento), ni tengo comisión tampoco, pero siempre me ha dado buena impresión. Sobre todo le felicito por desmarcarse de la mayoría de compro-oro clásicos y ofrecer precios justos a los particulares. Espero que todos los comerciantes honestos tengan éxito.

P.D. Si hay comisión yo también quiero mi parte...JRANDE...


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Me confieso, yo también he comprado en el Andorrano.
> 
> Buen precio, envío rápido y nada de transferencias internacionales.
> 
> ...



Malditos!!! Hoyga aunque parezca un concepto en decadencia si algo puedo presumir es de mi honestidad.

Fuera coñas, cuando hay alguien con negocios oscuros se le destapa rápido. Véase la tarea de Monster con el vendedor de camisetas y monedas sellos. Pero es de recibo reconocer la transparencia y eficiencia de la gente que lo hace bien.

Por cierto Monster, que tal va su Investment Shit Bank? Necesita capital riesgo?

:XX: :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Por cierto Monster, que tal va su Investment Shit Bank? Necesita capital riesgo?
> 
> :XX: :XX:



Ufff....ríete, ríete,...La inversión en mierda es el gran futuro:

(1) El abono es necesario para la producción agrícola, proximamente burbujeada. La mierda va a subir de precio como la espuma.

(2) No necesita ningún tipo de atención. La mierda, como el buen vino, con el tiempo mejora.

(3) No te la roban 

:XX:

¿Qué más se puede pedir? 

Sí, la colección de monedas con mierda incrustada, "Truños salvajes"... En eso estamos...


----------



## Octubre_borrado (12 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Debo confesar que hice un business en la tienda de el_andorrano en persona y la verdad 100% recomendable buenos precios y mejor trato.
> 
> PD: Ni soy un multinick y no saco nada por decir esto aqui



Ya somos dos, yo también lo hice

Aunque no me presenté como forera

Ya si eso me paso otro día por la tienda y hacemos las presentaciones oficiales

Aquí el andorrano, aquí octubre, muas muas

La misma impresión que tu. 100% OK.

Jojojojo, esto parece el típico mamoneo preparado pero juro que en mi caso también es cierto.


----------



## Octubre_borrado (12 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ufff....ríete, ríete,...La inversión en mierda es el gran futuro:
> 
> (1) El abono es necesario para la producción agrícola, proximamente burbujeada. La mierda va a subir de precio como la espuma.
> 
> ...




Hoyga, poca broma.

El estiercol que fui a comprar para mi huerto costó 3,5 € el saco de 5 litros, que para ser mierda no está nada mal.


----------



## holdem (13 Nov 2010)

¿Qué pasa con vosotros? ¿Nadie quiere mis 50 pesos por 1200 euros? ¿No hay ningún andaluz con ganas de acumular más oro? ¿O es porque soy negro ) ? Saludos...


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Nov 2010)

holdem dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con vosotros? ¿Nadie quiere mis 50 pesos por 1200 euros? ¿No hay ningún andaluz con ganas de acumular más oro? ¿O es porque soy negro ) ? Saludos...



Yo los mios fueron pa munters, nadie los quiso en el foro ni a precio de munters.


----------



## syn (13 Nov 2010)

Yo también puedo dar fe de lo que se opina del Andorrano todo ok y rápido.


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta krugerrands a 1015€

Gracias

PD: Gracias por los comentarios de algunos foreros que nos conocen:Aplauso: Lamento que por ahora no pueda haber comision:


----------



## muchomiedo (17 Nov 2010)

Hola quisiera vender unas monedas de oro y algo de oro, he abierto otro hilo para saber el precio adecuado para su venta pero me han indicado que tambien estaba este hilo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/187823-solicito-ayuda-informacion-para-vender-oro-y-menedas-de-oro.html

Un saludo


----------



## holdem (17 Nov 2010)

Vendo 1 krugerrand y 50 pesos oro por 2200 euros. Indivisibles. No me obligueis a rebajarlos. Un saludo.


----------



## el_andorrano (18 Nov 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Pongo a la venta krugerrands a 1015€
> 
> Gracias



Lo subo, oferta hasta mañana por la tarde

Gracias


----------



## fran69 (18 Nov 2010)

buenas noches.... ¿ que os parecen los thaler Maria teresa de la reacuñacion oficial,, con fecha 1780 ? son monedas de plata de 833 y unos 28 gramos cada una... yo tengo unas 12 o 13 que he ido comprando esporadicamente una aqui y una por alli, en mercadillos o incluso en Ebay aveces,, pero de una en una... pero ahora me ofrecen un buen paquete..y tenia destinado un dinerillo para cuando saliesen los nuevos pandas del 2011 y ahora me han puesto en dudas... son 150 piezas y me las pondrian a 15€ yo aun no he hecho contraoferta,, pero me da la intuicion que si le enseño el dinerito al señor este por lo menos medio eurito me podria llevar aun por delante!! os parece buena opcion,,o espero a los pandas ??? ... pregunto porque yo en la plata soy muy de lo mio... onzas bullion... siempre suelo comprar, pandas, eagles y mexicos angel y ademas acompañado siempre de los 50 francos franceses y las de 10 francos tambien,,,que me parecen siempre interesantisismas,,sobre todo las de 50 francos,,, son practicamente onzas tambien!!! y buscando buscando casi siempre se han podido comprar a spot,,, ahora el cuento ha cambiado... ya no salen lotes grandes y de spot nada de nada,, lo han saltado y con creces y lo peor esque no hay lotecitos interesantes en ningun sitio ni nada,,, tengo ebay francia siempre explorado y no sale nada interesante,,,ahora tienen uno de 50 piezas pero ya se les ha ido la pelota y lo llevan por casi 1000 euros ya, y aun falta subasta aun... .... saludos!!!


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> buenas noches.... ¿ que os parecen los thaler Maria teresa de la reacuñacion oficial,, con fecha 1780 ? son monedas de plata de 833 y unos 28 gramos cada una... yo tengo unas 12 o 13 que he ido comprando esporadicamente una aqui y una por alli, en mercadillos o incluso en Ebay aveces,, pero de una en una... pero ahora me ofrecen un buen paquete..y tenia destinado un dinerillo para cuando saliesen los nuevos pandas del 2011 y ahora me han puesto en dudas... son 150 piezas y me las pondrian a 15€ yo aun no he hecho contraoferta,, pero me da la intuicion que si le enseño el dinerito al señor este por lo menos medio eurito me podria llevar aun por delante!! os parece buena opcion,,o espero a los pandas ??? ... pregunto porque yo en la plata soy muy de lo mio... onzas bullion... siempre suelo comprar, pandas, eagles y mexicos angel y ademas acompañado siempre de los 50 francos franceses y las de 10 francos tambien,,,que me parecen siempre interesantisismas,,sobre todo las de 50 francos,,, son practicamente onzas tambien!!! y buscando buscando casi siempre se han podido comprar a spot,,, ahora el cuento ha cambiado... ya no salen lotes grandes y de spot nada de nada,, lo han saltado y con creces y lo peor esque no hay lotecitos interesantes en ningun sitio ni nada,,, tengo ebay francia siempre explorado y no sale nada interesante,,,ahora tienen uno de 50 piezas pero ya se les ha ido la pelota y lo llevan por casi 1000 euros ya, y aun falta subasta aun... .... saludos!!!



Hola Fran,

tienes monedas de 10 francos a 10€ en la filatelia de la calle Toledo y de 50 francos a 15€. Obviamente más interesantes las de 10 francos, y también tienen monedas de 100 pesos a 10€ y en general todas las monedas por debajo de spot.

Lo que no van a tener son 1000 monedas. Pero varias decenas sí.

Un saludo,

P.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Nov 2010)

Voy a sondear el mercado......

MUCHO Mas barato que en anlagegold24 ....

*25 Kookaburra 2011* nuevas, en *CAPSULAS*, nada de sueltas..





23,50 €/u

*20 Silver eagles 2010* en tubo OFICIAL de la MINT de USA





23 €/u

Precios mas envio o trato en mano en vizcaya/cantabria


----------



## fran69 (18 Nov 2010)

okk... muchas gracias Fofernico.... buenisimos precios!!!...


----------



## wolfy (18 Nov 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> y buscando buscando casi siempre se han podido comprar a spot,,, ahora el cuento ha cambiado... ya no salen lotes grandes y de spot nada de nada,, lo han saltado y con creces y lo peor esque no hay lotecitos interesantes en ningun sitio ni nada,,, tengo ebay francia siempre explorado y no sale nada interesante,,,ahora tienen uno de 50 piezas pero ya se les ha ido la pelota y lo llevan por casi 1000 euros ya, y aun falta subasta aun... .... saludos!!!



Ya te digo. Hace año y medio se compraban autenticas gangas (-20 o -30% del Spot) en Bullion y otras monedas, pero ahora parece que hay mucho "candidato a Millonario" que paga autenticas barbaridades en las Subastas pensando que se hará rico en 2 dias (que ignorantes!).

Yo hace tiempo que ni me preocupo en Pujar, tengo otros proveedores economicos :rolleye:


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

fran69 dijo:


> okk... muchas gracias Fofernico.... buenisimos precios!!!...



Allí todas las monedas, menos las que tienen valor numismático, están por debajo de spot.

El comerciante es un tipo honrado y serio, su tienda tiene más de 30 años y no va a estar subiendo y bajando precios todo el rato (dicho por él). 

En general, por la plaza mayor es muy fácil comprar por debajo del spot, yo soy un neófito total en esto y por ahora los dos lotes de plata que he comprado han sido a 0,44€ y a 0,54€ el gramo (ambos lotes comprados el finde pasado y esta semana). Ten en cuenta que, como apuntaba Monsterspeculator, también es un tema de cantidad: no esperes llevarte las monedas de 200 en 200, tiene pinta (aunque no lo se seguro) que en esas numismáticas tienen un stock limitado.

Eso sí, llevarte un kilito de plata en 4 o 5 tipos de monedas sí lo puedes hacer fácilmente, y MUY por debajo del spot.... Es lo que hice yo, comprar unas diez de varios tipos.

Un saludo


----------



## galan1987 (20 Nov 2010)

*Vendo 45 ONZAS DE PLATA y 2 MONEDAS DE 25 ptas oro*

Vendo un paqute de 45 onzas de plata formados por un tubo de 20 silver eagles y 25 MAPLE leaf.
Son dos tubos originales del 2010.
Se vende por 23 euros la onza

Tambien vendo dos monedas de 25 pesetas de oro de Alfonso XII

Soy de MALAGA, pero normalmente estoy en Zaragoza

si alguién desea informacio madar un MP por favor


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Voy a sondear el mercado......
> 
> MUCHO Mas barato que en anlagegold24 ....
> 
> ...



Acojonante que ni un contacto estando mas baratas que cualquier moneda en anlage.... y la plata a 20,50...

Pues nada, las quito de venta, me las quedo, jejejeje.


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (22 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Acojonante que ni un contacto estando mas baratas que cualquier moneda en anlage.... y la plata a 20,50...
> 
> Pues nada, las quito de venta, me las quedo, jejejeje.



Ahora todo el mundo está enfebrecido con las de 12€, creo que fue Monster quien comentó que los karlillos conforme se acercara su plata a los 12€ iban a ser una dura competencia al bullion de toda la vida y creo que tenía razón.

Poner una Kookaburra o una eagle al lado de un karlillo es un insulto y hace que duelan hasta los ojos, pero la pasta es la pasta y los karlillos a pesar de ser bullion de tercera categoría son bullion.


----------



## QuepasaRey (23 Nov 2010)

Cuando vendais los carlillos a 15eur, yo vendere las Letizias a 16 a las espectadoras del salvame, OS SACO VENTAJA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaxkamel (23 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Acojonante que ni un contacto estando mas baratas que cualquier moneda en anlage.... y la plata a 20,50...
> 
> Pues nada, las quito de venta, me las quedo, jejejeje.



como te dicen por aquí... hasta que no arramplemos con todos los Juancarlillos... va a estar jodido.
ahora que en unos pocos meses (y con la plata presuntamente subiendo) verás como te las sacas de encima en un pis-pas


----------



## -H- (23 Nov 2010)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Cuando vendais los carlillos a 15eur, yo vendere las Letizias a 16 a las espectadoras del salvame, OS SACO VENTAJA!!!!!!!!!



¡HOYGA que es esta incorrección!, Karlillos se escribe con k y la acuñación del 2004 a la que usted hace referencia es conocida como Felipillo


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> como te dicen por aquí... hasta que no arramplemos con todos los Juancarlillos... va a estar jodido.
> ahora que en unos pocos meses (y con la plata presuntamente subiendo) verás como te las sacas de encima en un pis-pas



El tema es que ya no me interesa venderlas.... jejejeje.

Lo que no quita para acumular karlillos y bullion a la par (yo tengo un poco de todo, y si no tengo mar karlillos, es por la maldita mania de pedirme el dni para 20monedas o mas, y como ke paso.....)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> como te dicen por aquí... hasta que no arramplemos con todos los Juancarlillos... va a estar jodido.
> ahora que en unos pocos meses (y con la plata presuntamente subiendo) verás como te las sacas de encima en un pis-pas



No te creas...cuando se acaben los karlillos en el BdE empezaremos a comerciar con ellos en el foro y seguirán siendo más interesantes que el bullion internacional...por bastante tiempo...(hasta que se agoten los stocks de los que han estado acumulando en serio)


----------



## holdem (23 Nov 2010)

Vendo moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos por 1250 euros. Entrega en mano en Granada o Córdoba. Teléfono: 633146421 (Antonio).


----------



## tresale (24 Nov 2010)

- Vendo un blister de 20 onzas de plata 20 Filarmonicas de Viena 2008 (Año Escaso, por inicio de acuñacion)
Se vende por 22 euros la onza

- Igualmente Vendo Una Onza Krugerrand de oro a precio de Spot.

Soy de Barcelona, 

si alguién desea informacion mandar un MP, por favor.


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Nov 2010)

Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta monedas de 50 pesos mejicanos a 1240€

Y 50 Francos Franceses a 20,62 IVA incluido

Gracias


----------



## RAMTERO (25 Nov 2010)

Hola, sigue disponible para la venta?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## holdem (26 Nov 2010)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos por 1240 €. Entrega en mano en Granada o Córdoba. Teléfono 633146421 (Antonio J. Ruiz González)


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Nov 2010)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Bueno ,a la vista del éxito cosechado ,nuevo lote:
> 
> -- Maple Leaf 15 unidades.
> -- Eagle 15 unidades.
> ...



*Preciazoooooo, por debajo del spot*


----------



## Violator (26 Nov 2010)

Pinchauvas, tienes un MP.


----------



## Violator (26 Nov 2010)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Respondido.
> 
> Estamos a la espera de la contestación de RAMTERO .
> Saludos



¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Nov 2010)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Bueno ,a la vista del éxito cosechado ,nuevo lote:
> 
> -- Maple Leaf 15 unidades.
> -- Eagle 15 unidades.
> ...



Acuerdate de mi también he!!
Un saludo


----------



## C.J. (26 Nov 2010)

Buen precio, si señor, llego tarde pero si no ya sabes.


----------



## tresale (29 Nov 2010)

- Vendo un blister de 20 onzas de plata 20 Filarmonicas de Viena 2008 (Año Escaso, por inicio de acuñacion)
Se vende por 22 euros la onza

- Igualmente Vendo Una Onza Krugerrand de oro a precio de Spot.

Soy de Barcelona, 

si alguién desea informacion mandar un MP, por favor.


----------



## holdem (29 Nov 2010)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro en perfecto estado por 1250 euros, por debajo del spot del oro. Entrega en mano en Granada o Córdoba. Teléfono: 633146421 (Antonio) Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com


----------



## tresale (3 Dic 2010)

- Vendo un blister de 20 onzas de plata 20 Filarmonicas de Viena 2008 (Año Escaso, por inicio de acuñacion)
Se vende por 22 euros la onza

- Igualmente Vendo Una Onza Krugerrand de oro a precio de Spot.

Soy de Barcelona, 

si alguién desea informacion mandar un MP, por favor.


----------



## Violator (3 Dic 2010)

tresale dijo:


> - Vendo un blister de 20 onzas de plata 20 Filarmonicas de Viena 2008 (Año Escaso, por inicio de acuñacion)
> Se vende por 22 euros la onza
> 
> - Igualmente Vendo Una Onza Krugerrand de oro a precio de Spot.
> ...



Hola tresale, sigue en pié la anterior oferta que te hice. Si quieres reconsiderarlo mandame un MP.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Dic 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Alguien cercano a mí me ha preguntado para comprar unas pocas onzas de oro. Me gustaría saber si alguno vende por aquí y a qué precios. No son para mí, y son muy pocas, así que primero lo intento aquí por si se diese la casualidad.



Si compra por lo menos cinco, yo vendo.


----------



## jchopinn (7 Dic 2010)

Compraria onzas de plata, a ver si alguien de este foro tuviese en venta algunas. Enviarme MP
saludos


----------



## lcdbop (9 Dic 2010)

Hoy me he presentado en un par de "compro oro" (en España) preguntando por monedas y me ha surgido una duda, ¿cuando compráis monedas están muy deterioradas o mas bien sin circular? Las que me han ofrecido se veían muy circuladas y alguna deteriorada.
Si creéis que debo ponerlo en otro o en hilo nuevo me lo decís.
Gracias.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Hoy me he presentado en un par de "compro oro" (en España) preguntando por monedas y me ha surgido una duda, ¿cuando compráis monedas están muy deterioradas o mas bien sin circular? Las que me han ofrecido se veían muy circuladas y alguna deteriorada.
> Si creéis que debo ponerlo en otro o en hilo nuevo me lo decís.
> Gracias.



¿Qué monedas en concreto?


----------



## lcdbop (9 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Qué monedas en concreto?



Pues he preguntado por monedas de onza con ley .999
En un sitio me han mostrado una de Canadá de 100 dolares que pesaba 16.9 (he buscado la foto por internet y el reverso no lo he encontrado) pero creo que era de .916 (no estaba muy mal de estado, a simple vista sin tener ni idea de cómo se decide el estado de la moneda)
En otro me han enseñado un krugerrand (mejor de estado que la anterior, debe ser por la aleación que lleva de cobre) y 50 pesos mejicanos (estos si estaban hechos polvo). Tampoco ninguna era de .999
Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Pues he preguntado por monedas de onza con ley .999
> En un sitio me han mostrado una de Canadá de 100 dolares que pesaba 16.9 (he buscado la foto por internet y el reverso no lo he encontrado) pero creo que era de .916 (no estaba muy mal de estado, a simple vista sin tener ni idea de cómo se decide el estado de la moneda)
> En otro me han enseñado un krugerrand (mejor de estado que la anterior, debe ser por la aleación que lleva de cobre) y 50 pesos mejicanos (estos si estaban hechos polvo). Tampoco ninguna era de .999
> Saludos



Pues claro macho. El día que encuentres un Krugerrand de oro puro nos lo dices.

Y para que coño quieres monedas de ley .999??

Son las que se estropean más facilmente.

Dudo mucho que el Krugerrand estuviese "circulado"...


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Dic 2010)

creo que el hilo se ha descojonado y es hora de abrir el 2


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (9 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> creo que el hilo se ha descojonado y es hora de abrir el 2



¿Algo así? ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-ii.html


----------



## lcdbop (10 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues claro macho. El día que encuentres un Krugerrand de oro puro nos lo dices.
> 
> _Sí, ya se que los krugerrand no son .999, pero es lo que yo les pregunté en la tienda, por monedas .999 pero en ninguna tenían, sólo las que he comentado._
> 
> ...



Me haces dudar de si llevaba alguna muesca, eso sí, el de la tienda me dijo que siempre les hace la prueba con las piedras de toque. :


----------



## gamusino30 (11 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Hoy me he presentado en un par de "compro oro" (en España) preguntando por monedas y me ha surgido una duda, ¿cuando compráis monedas están muy deterioradas o mas bien sin circular? Las que me han ofrecido se veían muy circuladas y alguna deteriorada.
> Si creéis que debo ponerlo en otro o en hilo nuevo me lo decís.
> Gracias.



Te olvidas de un dato importante, ¿a que precio te las han ofrecido?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Voy a cerrar este hilo ya que hay uno nuevo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-ii.html


----------

